# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  stigao i moj nalaz hormona....

## cinca

pozdrav svima.... evo i mene s mojim nalazom hormona: estradiol 110, LH 10, FSH 5, prolaktin 11, androstedion 6.9, DHEAs 3.7 ! koliko ja vidim sve u okviru normale... zna li tko nešto više o tome? molim vas, pišite!  hvala!

----------


## Dodirko

Biti će lakše ako budemo imali referentne vrijednosti...

----------


## tikica_69

da, te referentne vrijednosti se razlikuju od labosa do labosa pa je ovako tesko reci....
... ja na svom nalazu imam sasvim drugacije vrijednosti  :/

----------


## cinca

ovo su referentne vrijednosti: estradiol 110-1100, LH 3-12, FSH 2-12, prolaktin 4-23, testosteron ukupni 0.2-2.6 ( meni je 0.7 ), androstedion 1-12, DHEAs 2-10. po tome je, po meni sve ok... ali vi vjerojatno znate nešto više o tome...

----------


## tikica_69

*cinca* - ma hormoncici su ti ko curici   :Laughing:

----------


## tikica_69

nemas uopce brige, pa sve je ok   :Smile:  
jesi obavila i druge pretrage? briseve? TM spermiogram?

----------


## Kikica1

Je li ti netko protumacio nalaz ili si ga samo podigla? Jer mislim da poviseni lh u odnosu na fsh moze ukazivati na policisticne jajnike. Ali javit ce ti se netko iskusniji.

----------


## potočnica

Ne znam da postoje općenite referentne vrijednosti. U mom nalazu su referentne vrijednosti u pojedinim dijelovima ciklusa.

----------


## potočnica

Ne znam da postoje općenite referentne vrijednosti. U mom nalazu su referentne vrijednosti u pojedinim dijelovima ciklusa.

----------


## ina33

Ja bih isto cinci komentirala da LH veći u odnosu na FSH nije dobra vijest. Cinca je sigurno gledala hormone 3.-5. dc onda treba gledat referentne vrijednosti, ali i jedan hormon u odnosu na drugi. Cinca, pokaži giniću i pitaj ga za LH koji je veći u odnosu na FSH - to je jedna od indikacija sindroma polikcističnih jajnika (PCOS-a). Je li imaš problema s duljinom ciklusa, ovulacijama i sl.?

----------


## cinca

rekla mi je doktorica da mi je lijevi jajnik policistićan, ali ja se baš nisam previše zabrinjavala radi toga jer znam kako to ima skoro svaka druga žena. 
da, imam problema s ciklusima, mengama ili ne znam već s ćime. menga mi je počela izostajat i po 2 mjeseca zato me i slala vaditi hormone.
mm nije radio spermiogram jer jedno dijete već imamo pa je dr. htjela prije vidjeti moje hormone....
malo sam se sada zabrinula...  :Sad:   :/

----------


## ina33

Da, to ti je onda vjerojatno PCOS, nije nerješivo, više o tome imaš na ovom odličnom tekstu na Rodinom homepageu:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=2398

Kod tretiranja PCOS-a ti je ključno da ne gubiš vrijeme "igrajući se" sa socijalnim ginekologom koji će ti davat npr. klomifene bez folikulometrija ili nekim privatnikom koji onako svaštari, tj. da čim prije dođeš baš do stručnjaka za MPO (med. potpomognuta oplodnja) tj. neplodnost. Nije svaki doktor za to stručan, kao što npr. ne bi išla općem doktoru da it operira nos, tako PCOS treba tretirati pažljivo i od strane ginića koji ne svaštare, nego su specijalisti. PCOS treba pažljivo stimulirat da ne bi došlo do hiperstimulacije. Znači, preporučam ti da se uputiš na referentna mjesta za MPO - Sv. Duh, Vuk Vrhovec, Petrova, KB Rijeka, KB Osijek ili privatna CITO (ako si u Dalmaciji), ili IVF Poliklinika, Pol. Vili, Pol. Škvorc od privatnih u ZG-u. Znači, nemoj samo gubit vrijeme sa svojim primarnim ginićem ili privatnikom opće prakse i pit klomifen do besvijesti (klomifen je lijek sa svojim nuspojavama, kao i svaki drugi, i zato to treba pažljivo). Naravno, prije svega trebaš odradit pretragu prohodnosti jajovoda - HSG - da bi se znalo što kod tebe ev. ima smisla. Jel' partner radio spermiogram, a ti cervikalne briseve? Tek kad sve to imate, ima ti smisla nekakav postupak ili pijenje klomifena i sl. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

BTW, nema veze što jedno dijete već imate, TM treba napravit spermiogram, to je fakat brza i jeftina pretraga (osim ako se ne radi na Vuk Vrhovcu) - jer može mu se spermiogram promijenit protekom godina, kao i prohodnost tvojih jajovoda - postoji i nešto što se zove sekundarni sterilitet, zvuči strašnije nego što je, ali htjela bih ti samo pomoći da ne gubite previše vremena. Koliko ti je godina (to je jako bitno u svemu, godine TM-a nisu nešto pretjerano važne)? Ako ti je cca 30, onda nema razloga za pretjeranu žurbu, ako ti je preko 35, onda ima. Koliko dugo pokušavate napraviti drugo dijete - ako imaš preko 35, a pokušavate više od 6 mjeseci, onda se treba obratit stručnjaku za neplodnost, a ako ti je manje od 35 i pokušavate godinu dana, onda se treba obratiti stručnjaku za neplodnost - to ti je takav nekakav "hodogram". Uz PCOS isto možeš normalno i prirodno ostati trudna, ali ako to već traje ovako neko dulje vrijeme i jako želite drugo dijete i imate živaca za ići po doktorima, onda ti je onako čisto stručni savjet napraviti ovo gore sve nabrojeno. Policistične jajnike nema svaka druga žena, i nema svaka druga baš problema sa ciklusima (ja imam mikrocistične i isto sam se čudila kako ima puno žena kojima su menge uredne skroz). Je li ti tako bilo i prije prve trudnoće ili se ovo stanje tek sad pojavilo? Sad sam te malo izrešetala s pitanjima, pokušavajući shvatit kontekst, nemoj se prepast, moj nastup je takav. Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

BTW, ovo što si sada vadila su hormoni u folikularnoj fazi (3.-5. dan ciklusa). Jel' ti dala vadit progesteron u drugom dijelu ciklusa (taj se obično vadi 7 dana nakon što se misli da je bila ovulacija da se provjeri ima li ovulacije)? Pretpostavljam da nije ako ovulacije nema? Dakle, tretman PCOS-a se svodi na to da se ženi daju lijekovi za stimulaicju ovulacije (ako joj je utvrđena prohodnost jajovoda Ok i ako je muževljev spermiogram OK). Problem s PCOS-om je da žena na te lijekove za stimulaciju ovulacije zna burnije reagirat u smislu da razvije previše folikula (jer se jajne stanice kako nema ovulacije ne troše, pa ih ima više, laički rečeno), zato to treba radit netko tko se baš specijalizirao za liječenje neplodnosti i tko zna radit dobro folikulometrije. U tome je cijela priča. Ako si jednom ostala trudna prirodno, velika je šansa da ćeš i drugi put, jedino onda tu terapija ulijeće da pokuša napravit prečicu i skratit put do drugog djeteta. U tome je sva priča, ukratko rečeno.

----------


## cinca

stvarno si me obasipala....ali to mi je draže nego sa nisi ništa napisala...hvala ti puuuuuuno....

ja imam 22. god, mm 25. radimo na bebi od poćetka 8 mj prošle godine. ovo mi je prva pretraga.  ciklusi su mi bili i prije trudnoće raznoliki, ali ne baš tako... 30-40 dana.... znam da je i to puno, ali je ništa u odnocu na ovo sada....

moram priznat da sam jako preplašena....  :Sad:  
 :/  
molim te, piši mi još....

----------


## ina33

Ma, nemoj se plašit, sve su ti to uobičajene dijagnoze. Ako su ti menge bile tako 30-40 dana, onda ti taj PCOS imaš i prije i s njim si normalno zatrudnjela, a mlada si da ne možeš bit mlađa. Sve ovisi o tome koliko se vama "subjektivno" žuri napravit bebicu - ako vam se žuri više, onda biste trebali možda skratiti put i otići kod nekog stručnjaka, ako vam se ne žuri toliko, možete pokušavati i kući. Koliko ste radili prvu bebicu?

----------


## cinca

pa nije baš da nam se žuri iz nekog razloga, osim da nam ne bude prevelika u goinama između djece...

na njoj smo radili 2 mjeseca, treći sam zatrudnila...

----------


## ina33

> pa nije baš da nam se žuri iz nekog razloga, osim da nam ne bude prevelika u goinama između djece...
> 
> na njoj smo radili 2 mjeseca, treći sam zatrudnila...


Šecnite onda najbolje sami što i kako vam se da, vi ste tu "vođe tog projekta". Ja sam ti napisala neke objektivne paradigme za liječenje - ako žena ima ispod 35 godina jedna godina nezaštićenih odnosa je OK, preko godine dana nezaštićenih odnosa kreće se u liječenje. Sretno, vi ste šefovi, odlučite što i kako vam se subjektivno čeka   :Heart:  !

----------


## andream

Ja sam vadila hormone 3. DC na VV prije neka 3 mjeseca. Nalaz je samo stavljen u karton, dr. A ne reče ni riječi. To valjda znači da je sve OK? Malo sam škicnula na brzinu prošli put, ali stvarno na brzinu, ništa nisam skužila pa sam ga vratila nazad u karton prije nego što sam ga predala sestri.

----------


## montenegrina

Zdravo svima!
Da ne bih otvarala novu temu, podizem ovu, nadam se da je to u redu.
Gotovi su mi hormoni 3 dc:
FSH = 5.23 (refer. vrijednost za folikul. fazu 2.0-10.0)
LH = 6.15 (refer. za folik.fazu 0.8-10.5)
Prolaktin = 377.27 (ref.vrijd za fol fazu 100-694)
Estradiol = 42.58 (ref.vrij za fol fazu 30-120)
testosteron = 3.10 (ref vrijd za folik fazu 0.48-2.64)
DHEAS = 13.7 (ref vrijd za fol fazu 1.80-13.2)

TSH = 2.004 (ref vrijd za fol fazu 0.4-4.67)
T3 = 2.17 (ref vrijd za fol fazu 0.92-2.5)
T4 = 97.25 (ref vrijd za fol fazu 61.8-154.4)

Testosteron i dheas su mi povecani, znate li nesto o njima? Kako se regulisu? Moze li to biti uzrok sto ne ostajem trudna? 
Nadam se da mi je odnos FSH i LH dobar iako imam mikrocisticne jajnike.
Molim vas za odgovore i savjete
 :Heart:

----------


## †mummy_s

FSH i LH su ti u inverziji tj. LH je viši od FSH, a i povišen testosteron ide u korist PCOS. Trebala bi napraviti nalaz progesterona 21.dc da se ustvrdi imaš li ovulaciju. Za DHEAS ne znam točno što bih ti rekla osim da kontroliraš grudi jer on može ukazivati na sklonost razvijanju raka dojke. Naglašavam SKLONOST, da se ne prepadneš! Inače nisam zamijetila da je netko radio takav nalaz, ali već će ti se iskusnije cure javiti!

----------


## mala Ina

Hajde da se i ja ubacim
Kod mene LH 11 i dr. P. kaze da to nije ok, jajnici ne rade kako treba, tj. 
rade kao da mi je preko 40 godina i zbog toga ne mogu proizvesti kvalitetnu JS. Kad sam prije godinu dana radila nalaze LH je bio 8. Iz kojeg razloga se povećalo na 11 nemam pojma. 
A radila sam nalaze 3 dc.

----------


## ia30

pošto je tema koja i mene tiče pomagajte...
-drugi ciklus iza neuspjelog stimuliranog postupka morala sam uraditi hormone(po naputku svog doc) pa me interesira vaš komentar jer vidim da je stanje s E2 jako loše...svi hormoni su rađeni 3 dan ciklusa i stanje je ovako:
 FSH 7,2  (0,7-7,9)
PRL  204  (40-530)
LH   1,2  (0,79-10,26)
estradiol (preovulacijski) 73,4 (835-2924)

...što mislite što s tim???

----------


## marti_sk

Evo i moji nalaze hormona koje sam uradila pred 6 meseci. 
14dc
FSH 4, 33 (7,5 - 20)
LH 11,00 ( 12 - 82)
PROLAKTIN 18,2 ( 3,2 - 24,3)
ESTRADIOL 327,28
TSH 0,001 ( 0,27 - 4,20)
T4 52 ( 8,41 - 17,65)
ovde sam dobila nalaz hipertireozu
21dc
PROGESTERON 14,4 (6 - 23,9)
Prosli mesec sam ponovila pretrage jer je moj endokrinolog  zeleo vidjeti kakvo je moje sadasnjo stanje. Pretage sam uradila na 22 dc. 
TSH 1,72
T4 11,51
FSH 3,46
LH 16,22 SREDINA ( 7,4 - 65) lUTELNA FAZA ( 0,9 - 14)
E sad ne kuzim ako uzmemo ove sredne vrednosti onda je moj LH dobar ali kad pogledam vrednosti u lutelnoj fazi onda :shock: 
Sta vi mislite o mojim hormonama, dali zbok niske razine LH ovaj ciklus mi je bio anouvulatorni ili? Molim za vase mislenje

----------


## marti_sk

uups greska lutealnu fazu i LH je malo veci a ne manji od ref. vrednosti. Dali to tako treba da bude ili  :Rolling Eyes:  sad sam se totalno zbunila

----------


## rvukovi2

lh, fsh se obično rade od 3.-5. dana ciklusa, ne znam zašto ti radiš u neke čudne dane ciklusa te hormone.
progesteron se radi iza ovulacije, to si kao ok napravila.
 najbolji info ti može dati liječnik, makar kažem ne znam zašto radiš hormone tako kasno u ciklusu (mislim na lh i fsh).

----------


## marti_sk

Kada sam prvi put radila hormone  bila sam na 3dc, 14dc i 21dc, rezultate katastrofa, razlog tiroksin. Prosli mesec kada sam bila na kontrolu tiroksina moj endokrinolog je proverio i ostale hormone nezavisno od dc jer njega je zanimala njihova srednja vrednost ( ne znam sta to znaci) i rekao mi je da su mi rezultati super i da nema potreba od stimulacija hormona. Moram reci da je on najboli endokrinolog u MK i da nije bio on ja bi siguno jos vodila bitku s tiroksinom. Mene me zbunjuje to sto prema njemu su mi hormone ok a od drugu stranu ja ovaj mesec nisma imala O.

rvukovi hvala!

----------


## pupeta

evo da podignem temu ovo su moji rezultati hormona 3 DC

TSH 0.95 mlJ/L    
FT4 16.44 pMOl/L
FSH 7.3
LH 6.9
PROLAKTIN 744.0
TESTOSTERON 1.94
BETAHCG 5.0

zna li koja protumaciti ove rezultate i zasto meni Vlastelic nije trazio vadjenje ESTRADIOLA
 :?  
kazu mi da nemam PCOS :/

----------


## Tia

*pupeta* vidi malo s usporednicama na nalazu jer se one znaju mijenjati. Prema mojim zadnjim nalazima čini mi se 
da je
T4 nizak (namam pojma što on pokazuje mislim nešto sa štitnjačom?)
Prolaktin povišen (koliko je sati prošlo od ustajanja pa do vađenja krvi?)

Što se tiče E netko je očigledno napravio grešku, V ako to nije napisao (iako oni često samo napišu hormoni 3dc), soc gin ako to nije specificirao na uputnici ili lab koji je to zaboravio napraviti.
Također vidi ima li kakvih napomena na nalazu jer se zna desiti da nemaju neke reagense pa onda neki nalazi kasne.

----------


## pupeta

vidjela sam kasnije na nalazu da Vlastelic je napisao koje hormone i nije on napisao ESTRADIOL tako da moja doktorica nije napisala ni na uputnici :? 
zasto neznam.
cemu sluzi taj Estradiol?
PROLAKTIN mi je 744 a vadila sam krv u jutro nakon 2 sata od budjenja,jeli to previsoko moze li mi omesti ovulaciju?

----------


## Tia

> vidjela sam kasnije na nalazu da Vlastelic je napisao koje hormone i nije on napisao ESTRADIOL tako da moja doktorica nije napisala ni na uputnici :? 
> zasto neznam.
> cemu sluzi taj Estradiol?
> PROLAKTIN mi je 744 a vadila sam krv u jutro nakon 2 sata od budjenja,jeli to previsoko moze li mi omesti ovulaciju?


Pitaj dr. pretpostavljam da je zaboravio, ja sam to uvijek vadila.

Estradiol najvažniji od tri estrogena (tu su još estron i estriol).
U 1. fazi ciklusa izlučuje se FSH koji stimulira rast folikula. Folikul tijekom sazrijevanja izlučuje hormon estrogen.
Estrogen, među ostalim, potiče:
- Daljnje sazrijevanje folikula
- Zadebljanje sluznice maternice u smislu proliferacije (bujanja)
- Promjene vrata maternice: ušće se otvara, cervikalna sluz je obilna, prozirna i elastična (fenomen paprati pri ovulaciji)
- Šalje povratnu informaciju u mozak o zbivanjima na razini jajnika
U trenutku kad koncentracija estrogena dosegne određenu razinu, hipofiza pojačano izlučuje hormon LH (i nešto manje FSH) te ovaj skok u izlučivanju dovodi do ovulacije. 

Što se tiče povišenog prolaktina, on može dovesti do izostanka ovulacije. Također može se desiti da zbog visokog prolaktina bude niža razina progesterona.
Osobno ja sam imala dokazane ovulacije i uz povišeni prolaktin.
Prolaktin je hormon koji dosta reagira i na stres, a i nešto je viši nakon buđenja. Kažu da bi trebalo proći minimalno 2 sata od buđenja kad se vadi. Također prije vađenja treba izbjegavati naporno vježbanje i stimulaciju bradavica.
Kad god sam išla viditi prolaktin uvijek bi se sjela i opustila prije vađenja.

Sam prolaktin se može sniziti tabletama (ja pila bromergon), a jednom čak ih nisam htjela piti i za mjesec dana razina u granicama normale!?
Bromergon možeš piti i uz ostale ljekove, ja ga pila i kad sam bila na klomifenu i zajedno s yasmin dok sam se pripremala za IVF i u toku samog IVF kad sam uzimala decapeptyl i menopur. I kad sam zatrudnila nastavila sam ga piti još jedno dva mjeseca.

Sad se ne mogu sjetiti kako se to točno zove, no moguće je vaditi krv za prolaktin tri puta za redom u istom danu (onda ti stavu onu iglu koja ostaje u ruci) i ako se prolaktin normalno spušta ne prepisuju nikakve ljekove.

U svakom slučaju odi do V i sve ga pitaj

----------


## rebeca

Evo i mojih nalaza hormona. Ovo mi je prvi put da ih vadim, kako bi trebala na ivf, tako da sam ih morala napraviti. Molim da mi netko pomogne u tumačanju.
Hormone sam trebala raditi od 2-5 d.c. Ja sam ih napravila 3 d.c:
Ne znam koja je ovo faza, koje vrijednosti bi gledala?
FSH 6,0 IU/L          
LH   5,9           
Prolaktin 312mlU/L

T3 2,3   nmol/l (1,3-3,6)
T4 151  nmol/L (58-161) Jeli ovaj malo povišen?
TSH 2,41 mlU/L(0,3-3,6)
A UZV dojki mi je pokazao cistu veličine 1 cm, može li ona biti smetnja za krenuti u postupak?
Svima sam unaprijed zahvalna. Samo mi još treba da mi ovi nalazi nisu uredu, onako se nalazim u jednoj fazi da mi je svega dosta, malo me toga drži...  :Sad:

----------


## pupeta

sad me to bas zaintrigiralo kod Vlastelica idem tek u 4-mjesecu  :Sad:  
ja uopce ne primjecujem cervikalnu sluz uopce je nema jeli to mogucnost da nema dovoljno estrogna :? 

moji hormoni :
TSH O.95    normalno 0.3 -5.0
FT4 16.44   normalno 10.0 -25.0
FSH 7.3      NORMALNO 2.8 -11.3
LH 6.9         normalno 1.1 -11.6
PROLAKTIN 744.0  NORMALNI 40 -530
TESTOSTERON 1.94 NORMALNI 0.13 -2.81
BETAHCG 5.0  NORMALNA 5.0

folikularna faza 3 DC.

----------


## pupeta

rebeca cini mi se da su tvoji hormoni u granicama normale ali mi nije jasno da ni ti nisi vadila taj sporni estradiol kako tako nesto mogu doktori zaboraviti ako je vazno  :Sad:

----------


## rebeca

Pa da, dobro si, to su mi izgleda zaboravili napraviti. Sad ja ne znam tko je to zaboravio ili dr. staviti na uputnicu ili ovi u lab. Koja je skraćenica za estradiol ?
I jeli mi LH povišen 5,9 ako su vrijednosti 05.-5.0?

----------


## pupeta

mislim da su ti hormoni u granicama normale bar koliko ja primjecujem.
kratica za estradiol neznam koja je a ako tko zna neka napise,zanima i mene.

----------


## dundo

malo čitam pa sam išla pogledati i moj nalaz hormona vadila sam progesteron 21. dan ciklusa i nalaz mi je 53.1 pod koju fazu da pogledam ref vrijednosti? Za luteinsku? ( 5.3-86) ako da dali je ovo ok nalaz? Jer ja nikad ne osjećam da sam imala ovulaciju pa me baš zanima jeli ovuliram ili ne

----------


## dundo

kratica za estradiol E2

----------


## rebeca

Hvala. Evo nečijom greškom meni nisu napravili E2, a dr. je na papiru napisao da to moram napraviti pred Ivf. I šta sada da učinim, moram opet čekati mjesec dana, dok mi dođe menga kako bi vadila na 2-5 d.c. ili to mogu i neki drugi dan u ciklusu?

----------


## dundo

joj to ne znam možda ti se javi netko tko zna više o tome ja znam da sam sve spolne h vadila 3. dan

----------


## ia30

Mogu ti reći Rebeca da je meni upravo taj E2 problem,barem što se ovog cilklusa tiče,ja bih ga ipak na svoju ruku odradila...postavila sam upit vezano za prenisku vrijednost ali mi nitko nije odgovorio pa i mene interesira što s njim...vrijednosti su mu preniske...
mene interesira,ako netko zna,što zanči ovako velik omjer FSH i LH,znam da je dobro 1:2 ili 1:1 ali kod mene LH također prenizak...

Estradiol možeš uraditi i u sredini ciklusa pa dobiješ vrijednosti za taj period..

----------


## barbi26

> FSH 7,2  (0,7-7,9)
> PRL  204  (40-530)
> LH   1,2  (0,79-10,26)
> estradiol (preovulacijski) 73,4 (835-2924)
> 
> ...što mislite što s tim???


E2 ti je zbilja jako nizak, ali to kako se odnositi prema njemu ovisio o tvojim godinama i duljini ciklusa. estradiol je hormon koji rast s rastom folikula, tj. ako ti folikuli počnu rasti tek nakon 10,12 dana, to i nije tako alarmanto. isto tako ovisi da li si ciklus neposredno prije vađenja bila u kakvoj stimulaciji?

----------


## barbi26

> ...meni nisu napravili E2,... moram opet čekati mjesec dana, dok mi dođe menga kako bi vadila na 2-5 d.c. ili to mogu i neki drugi dan u ciklusu?


draga rebeca, ja mislim da bi ga trebala vaditi početkom ciklusa, jer kao što sam već napisala on raste kroz faze ciklusas, tako da ako ga vadiš početkom njegova vrijednost će ti govoriti u kakvom stanju su ti jajnici i kako rade, a ako ga vadiš neposredno pred ovulaciju, moći ćeš isčitati da li imaš ili nemaš js u folikulu...

uglavo, da bi ti dr mogaoodrediti jačinu stimulacije,potrebna mu je razina s početka ciklusa

----------


## barbi26

> Prolaktin 312mlU/L...(


koji ti je referentni interval za ovaj prl?

----------


## barbi26

> TSH 0.95 mlJ/L    
> FT4 16.44 pMOl/L
> FSH 7.3
> LH 6.9
> PROLAKTIN 744.0
> TESTOSTERON 1.94
> BETAHCG 5.0
> zna li koja protumaciti ove rezultate i zasto meni Vlastelic nije trazio vadjenje ESTRADIOLA
> kazu mi da nemam PCOS :/


ako je interval za PRL do 530, da onda ti je previsok. ali kao što si i sam rekla vadila si ga 2h poslije buđenja, još ako si se penjala stepenicama do laba, ili puno hodala, pa sam stres od pikanj, sve ga to može prividno povećati. Mislim da bi ga trebala ponoviti nakon 2-3 tjedna, to će ti vjerojatno i tvoj lječnik preporučiti. neće ti ometati ovulaciju, ali mogao bi utjecati na smanjeno lučenje progesterona, ali to ćeš nadomijestiti utrićima.

i dda vjerojatno nemaš pcos, jer ti je fsh -lh odnos ok!

----------


## Lambi

estradiol 95 pmol/L  (110-1100)
LH 10 IU/L (3-12)
FSH 9 IU/L (2-12)
Prolaktin 14 ug/L  (4-23)
TSH 0.96 mij/I 0.40-4.2

vađeno 3 dan ciklusa
kao što vidite, lh i fsh su dosta visok, a estradiol nizak, sto upučuje na rezervu jajnih stanica,znači počela sam voziti polagano

----------


## rebeca

*



			
				Prolaktin 312mlU/L
			
		

*

referentni interval je 78-600

----------


## barbi26

> estradiol 95 pmol/L  (110-1100)
> LH 10 IU/L (3-12)
> FSH 9 IU/L (2-12)
> Prolaktin 14 ug/L  (4-23)
> TSH 0.96 mij/I 0.40-4.2
> 
> vađeno 3 dan ciklusa
> kao što vidite, lh i fsh su dosta visok, a estradiol nizak, sto upučuje na rezervu jajnih stanica,znači počela sam voziti polagano


Lambi, ne znam baš. da li ti je to dijagnosticirao netko od dr, ili je to samo zaključak iz hormona. 
ja mislim da to ne upućuje na rezervu js, fsh bi trebao biti znatno viši (preko 12).
moj nalaz je prije god dana bio gotovo isti kao tvoj, uz još niži E2=85, s tim da sam imala 25g, i nitko me nije upozorio na manjak js.

----------


## ia30

Barbi,ja se još uvijek nadam da mi je taj E2 trenutno tako nizak,ali odlučila sam ga ponoviti sad 12 DC pa vidjeti situaciju...inači nikad nisam vadila estradiol,a u stimulaciji sam bila prije 2-3 mj.,ali mislim da je to dovoljan period za regulaciju hormona...u 32.sam,nisam nikad imala problema s ciklusima,ali....laparoskopije,priraslice,postupci sve to malo ubrzaje stvari-reče mi jednom jedan doc...
moram još pronaći ovaj svoj čudni omjer FSH:LH,tj.jako nizak LH..

----------


## lilium

Evo na brzinu sto kaze dr. Google:

*1. niski LH*
Low luteinizing hormone values in a man or woman may indicate: Anorexia nervosa, Pituitary gland failure  (a nekim izvori posebno jos navode Hyperprolactinemia),Damage to a part of the brain called the hypothalamus, Stress, Low body weight.


*2. niski E2 u vezi s niskim LH*
"During the last 2-3 weeks of follicle development, the growing follicles become increasingly sensitive to, and ultimately dependent on, the presence of both LH and FSH. As described in the classic "two cells - two gonadotropin" theory, LH is needed to provide the granulosa cells with androgen precursors for estradiol biosynthesis. FSH alone can induce follicle growth, but without LH, estradiol levels remain low... "


Neki od izvora:
http://www.earlymenopause.com/tests.htm
http://www.questdiagnostics.com/kbas...17/results.htm

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

> Barbi,ja se još uvijek nadam da mi je taj E2 trenutno tako nizak,ali odlučila sam ga ponoviti sad 12 DC pa vidjeti situaciju...inači nikad nisam vadila estradiol,a u stimulaciji sam bila prije 2-3 mj.,ali mislim da je to dovoljan period za regulaciju hormona...u 32.sam,nisam nikad imala problema s ciklusima,ali....laparoskopije,priraslice,postupci sve to malo ubrzaje stvari-reče mi jednom jedan doc...
> moram još pronaći ovaj svoj čudni omjer FSH:LH,tj.jako nizak LH..


da možeš ga ponoviti 12dc, onda bi već trebao biti puno viši ako ima ovulacije, i ako ima js u folikulu. ali ne treba te puno zabrinjavati, može biti da ti je samo ovaj ciklus takav. U pravilu je ovul svaki mjesec na drugom jajniku, pa ako je ovaj sada malo usporeniji, to nije ništa strašno.Trebali bi svakako napraviti i hormone štitnjače TSH, T3, T4, pa će ti biti jasnije zašto je LH nizak (možeš i njega ponoviti 12dc).

----------


## ia30

hvala cure,nešto sam uspjela prevesti...malo mi je jasnije  :Love:

----------


## Lambi

*barbi 26* kada sam donjele nalaze drB ..reko mi je za nizak estradiol da upučuje na rezervu jajnih stanica kaj je najvjerojatnije povezano sa lap.,odstranjenjem endometrioze ,jer kod njenog odstranjenja otiđe jedan dio tkiva ,što u ovoj situaciji upučuje na jajnik,tak ti je on meni reko,valjda sam dobro svatila
prije 4g., nalaz je bio savršen tada sam imala 26 g.,tako da ne mogu zanemariti povišene vrijednosti LH FSH 
najvjerojatnije nije tako alarmantno ,ali ipak nebi još u perimenopauzu   :Grin:

----------


## barbi26

> estradiol 95 pmol/L  (110-1100)
> LH 10 IU/L (3-12)
> FSH 9 IU/L (2-12)
> Prolaktin 14 ug/L  (4-23)
> TSH 0.96 mij/I 0.40-4.2


ne znam, ali menopauza nastupa uz nizak E2(jako nizak), , i to tokom cijelog ciklusa, i iznimno visok FSH - preko 12. 
odi na forum život i zdravlje pitati dr R. a i imaš 30g, to napomeni!
ja imam gotovo iste nalaze, pa je B rekao da su mu ok, jedino mi je PRL visok 32, ali to je vjerojatno samo trenutno.

e sad što se tiče endometrioze, to ne znam

----------


## ia30

ajme,nemojte baš tako,sad ste me uplašile,ja ipak vjerujem da je svaki ciklus za sebe i ne treba ni na svaku doc stvarat paniku,jer i oni izjave nešto onako usput a mi se danima grizemo i držimo za svaku njihovu riječ...znam iz iskustva da dva doc znaju dati i dva potpuno suprotna mišljenja a radi se o bitnim stvarima...

barbi,što se PRL tiče,ja sam shvatila da taj nalaz treba vaditi pripremljen...meni je jedanput bio jako visok,pa sam poslušala savjete naših forumašica,ponovila nalaz ali prije toga doručkovala,opustila se.pokušala u trenutku vađenja krvi smiriti tijelo koliko god sam mogla i nalaz bio JAKO DOBAR...tako sad radim svaki put...i svaki put o.k.

----------


## ZO

konačno nakon mjesec i pol stigli i moji nalazi hormona...molim koji komentar ako imate živaca jer je o ovome već sto puta pisano, čačkala sam svašta....
*rađeno 3 DC*
estradiol 137 pmol/L ( 110-1100 )
LH 6 IU/L ( 3-12 )
FSH 6 IU/L ( 2-12 )
prolaktin 21 ug/L ( 4-23 )
testosteron ukupni 1.0 nmol/L ( 0.2-2.6 )
testosteron slobodni 3.5 pmol/L ( 3.5-30 )
udio slobodnog testosterona 0.4% ( 0.5 - 8.0 )
SHBG *261* nmol/L ( 15-120 ) ovo mi je  :? 
DHEAs 5.3 umol/L ( 2-10 )
*progesteron 21. DC* 
30.6 nmol/L          > 22

----------


## uporna

Ja bum o onome što znam:
LH i FSH ok je ako je 1:1
prl ok
a osalo  :?

----------


## ia30

I ja bih se složila s upornom-gore navedeni jako dobri, ali o ovom dolje pojma nemam...nikad nisam ni radila taj SHBG....

----------


## dundo

Zo ja sam radila SHBG( globulin- nosač testosterona) jer imam malo povišen TSH. Mislim da hipotireoza uzrokuje povišenu vrijednost tog globulina jesi radila hormone štitnjače? Mislim da se ta pretraga radi i radi dokazivanja pcos ali ja ti nisam baš neki med stručnjak. To je ono što sam ja razumjela kada mi endokrinologica objašnjavala zašto me šalje na tu pretragu.

----------


## lilium

ZO, SHBG nisam radila, no malo sam sada progooglala pa dok dr. ne da strucno misljenje evo par info:
SHBG– sex hormone binding globulin, poznat i kao testosterone-estrogen binding globulin (TeBG), sintetizira se u jetri. Kazu da se pretraga narucuje za provjeru statusa androgena (muskih hormona). Kod zena se narucuje zbog provjere produkcije testosterona, za provjeru da li ukupni testosteron odrazava kolicine testosterona koje su raspolozive tkivima u organizmu ( kada je povisen to ukazuje da su manje kolicine testosterona dostupne tkivima od one kolicine na koju ukazuje ukupni testosteron) SHBG je visok kod djece, manji je nakon puberteta  (u nekom istrazivanju  na  111 zena prosjek je bio 51,  a 95% ih je bilo unutar 18-114) smanjuje se nakon menopauze.
Poviseni testosteron utice na manju proizvodnju SHBGa a visoki estrogen stimulira njegovu produkciju. Ovi izvori kazu da razlozi za poviseni SHBG mogu biti problemi s jetrom, hipertiroizam, anoreksija, koristenja estrogena (zamjenska terapija ili oralna kontracepcija) ili  trudnoca; a kad je snizen razlozi mogu biti debljina, hipotiroizam, poviseni prolaktin,PCOS, koristenje androgena.
Sretno   :Heart:  

Izvori:
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...shbg/test.html
http://www.medical.siemens.com/sieme...ts/zb170-b.pdf

----------


## ZO

još sam  :? 
puno hvala drage moje na objašnjenjima   :Heart:   :Love:  
dundo hormoni štitnjače su mi bili u redu kad sam ih radila...
sad se bacam malo čitat linkove...
lilium hvala   :Heart:

----------


## dundo

uh lilium ovo je previše objašnjenja za mene. sva sreća da mi je ta pretraga bila u redu pa se ne trebam zamarati s tim   :Wink:

----------


## lilium

zo,
pronasla sam neki link o PCOSu (iz 2000g) gdje kazu da metformin moze povecati SHBG, na taj nacin smanjiti slobodni testosteron, poboljsati ovulaciju...: http://herkules.oulu.fi/isbn9514264266/html/x967.html

A evo jos jedne poljske studije iz 2007 gdje tvrde slicno:
Polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) affects 5-10% of women at reproductive age, and is the most common reason for hyperandrogenism and chronic anovulation. Some patients with PCOS are insulin-resistant. Also, lowered sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG) concentration is usually observed. As a consequence, the amount of free and biologically active androgens increases. This implies that, by improving insulin and carbohydrate metabolism, metformin administration in PCOS patients could indirectly contribute to increase SHBG concentration. The aim of the present study was to assess the effects of metformin treatment in PCOS patients both with and without insulin resistance. Thirty-six patients completed treatment. Body mass index (BMI) was considerably reduced after therapy. Statistically significant decreases were noted in luteinizing hormone (LH) and fasting insulin concentrations and the free androgen index (FAI), and significant increases in follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH)/LH ratio and SHBG concentration. In the insulin-resistant group, BMI and fasting insulin concentrations were reduced considerably after treatment, and SHBG increased slightly. In the group of patients without insulin resistance, BMI, LH and FAI showed significant reductions, and FSH/LH and SHBG considerable increases. Considering the favorable effects of metformin treatment in PCOS patients both with insulin resistance and without it, it is purposeful to use this drug in both groups of women.: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17505944

E sad da li kod tebe metformin toliko utice na razinu SHBGa, to moze potvrditi samo dr.
 :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ma draga moja ti si zlato   :Love:  
toliko si se potrudila da nemam riječi...  :Heart:  
baš sam mislila napisati da sam na metforminu i da ova hormonska slika vjerojatno ima dosta veze s tim....
ne znam točno na što sve utječe, ali očito mi dobro radi...nikad nisam imala ni blizu redovitih ciklusa, a sad se to ipak vrti oko normalnog broja dana....
puno ti hvala   :Love:

----------


## laky

dr mi je napisao  inverzija LH;FSH 7,9;6,7
endometij 12mm,HIPEREHOGEN(sto znači ovo hiperehogen)

----------


## ZO

http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...p?TopicID=1376
po ovome hiperehogen je u drugoj fazi ciklusa....odnosno poslije O....

----------


## ZO

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=185&Show=735
evo i odličan tekst sa ovih stranica gdjer ćeš malo proučiti FSH i LH...ako slučajno nisi vidjela....

----------


## laky

hvala nisam vidjela

----------


## barbi26

draga moja laky, ja mislim da ti je ova inverzija LH-FSH  zanemariva, i te vrijednosti su ti skroz ok. a i ovaj endo ti je izvrstan ako si ga radila nakon ovulacije.

----------


## lilium

zo   :Heart:  
svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## rebeca

> Evo i mojih nalaza hormona. Ovo mi je prvi put da ih vadim, kako bi trebala na ivf, tako da sam ih morala napraviti. Molim da mi netko pomogne u tumačanju.
> Hormone sam trebala raditi od 2-5 d.c. Ja sam ih napravila 3 d.c:
> Ne znam koja je ovo faza, koje vrijednosti bi gledala?
> FSH 6,0 IU/L          
> LH   5,9           
> Prolaktin 312mlU/L
> 
> T3 2,3   nmol/l (1,3-3,6)
> T4 151  nmol/L (58-161) Jeli ovaj malo povišen?
> ...


Evo citiram sama sebe. Moj dr. kaže da su mi hormoni svi ok. 
Jedino da mu se ne sviđa ova cista na dojci, i da bi je trebala još jednom prekontrolirati. Što vi mislite koliko to može biti opasno i sama prepreka za postupak?

----------


## laky

stigli nalazi hormona
ESTRADIOL=392
FSH=6,11
LH=2,35
PROLAKTIN=354,4
sto mislite???


jeli ovaj LH prenizak?
na sto uopće upućuje niži LH i dali uopće upućuje na sto?

----------


## lilium

Za LH ti trebaju pisati i referentne vrijednosti za pojedinu fazu ciklusa - za sve rezultate je bitno gledati refrentne vrijednosti (svaki lab moze imati nesto drugacije). Ako sam dobro procitala u tvojim proslim postovima tebi je nalaz prije LH bio veci od FSH - sada je stvarno nizak - dosta oscilira.
Inace koliko sam citala kazu da niski LH moze ukazivati na: anorexia nervosa, nepravilnosti u radu hipofize, hipotalamusa, pa hiperprolaktonemijau stres, mrsavost. No tocno sto se tu zbiva moze reci samo doktor.

Svima sretno   :Heart:

----------


## ivana83

evo moj PRL i to nakon dosta živciranja, 348 mIU/L, refer. vrijednosti 28 -637. koliko mi se čini, ok, ali otkud onda iscjedak iz grudi? :?

----------


## katarina

imam pitanje, podosta je vremena prošlo od kada sam vadila hormone koji su pokazali inverziju fsh i lh što ukazuje na pco, ostali nalazi su bili o.k..
da li sada trebam ponoviti sve hormone s obzirom na indukciju ovulacije klomifenima i gonalima?
hvala

----------


## laky

bas oscilira inače unutar je referentnih vrijednosti .Mršavost nije jer imam visak 25 kg ali stresa na izvoz....čekam i T3,T4 i TSH pa idem kod doca da vidim sto misli

----------


## Bebel

rebeca,

vezano uz priču o cisti na dojci, želim te ohrabriti i reći ti da sam ja operirala cistu veličine 3,5 cm (kontroliram je već 3 g. i svako malo naraste što je problem). Doktori mi nisu radili probleme zbog ciste, ali je operacija bila moja odluka. Obzirom da moramo ići na IVF ja sam prvo odlučila operirati cistu (zbog hormonalne ''terapije''). 
Operacija je pod anestezijom, ali nakon toga nemaš nikakve posljedice. U bolnici si samo jedan dan i za 10-ak dana skidaš šavove i gotovo.

Ja sam se bojala da će uz silne hormone cista narasti i tek bi tad imala problema sa dojenjem.
Ovako sam jednu stavku riješila dok čekam postupak.   :Smile:  
Polako, ali sigurno idem u susret mojoj bebici.
Glavu gore i sve će biti OK

----------


## laky

> bas oscilira inače unutar je referentnih vrijednosti .Mršavost nije jer imam visak 25 kg ali stresa na izvoz....čekam i T3,T4 i TSH pa idem kod doca da vidim sto misli


pitala sam doca vezano za LH i postupak i dobila odgovor....

_Da, u redu je za postupak koji planirate; njedina korekacija koja bi se mogla uciniti jest primjena Menopura, odnsono preparata hMG, koji sadrze i izvjesnu LH aktivnost.
Inace, gonadotropini su dosta varijabilni i znaju varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa._

----------


## lilium

ivana83, PRL je u  granicama, to mi se cini OK

katarina, ne znam odgovor, mozda se jos netko javi! no najbolje nazovi pa pitaj dr. da budes sigurna

laky, dobro za odgovor, sretno s nalazima!

sretno cure!
 :Heart:

----------


## laky

evo stigli su i nalazo stitne
T3=6.93 referentne 4.24-8.10
T4=11.5 referentne 10.0-28.2   ovaj je bas nizak jel znate na sto to upućuje?
TSH=2.33 referetntne 0.465-4.68

----------


## uporna

Ja jedino mogu zaključiti da ti je tsh mrak a ovo drugo nemam blage veze.  :Grin:

----------


## goodwitch

pa laky hormoni su ti super,ne kužim zašto misliš da ti je T4 nizak?istina je prema donjoj granici normale,ali je unutar referentnih vrijednosti.
inače glavni ti je pokazatelj TSH,a ova dva se vade uz njega,pa ako TSH nije uredan onda su oni dodatni pokazatelji,tako da bez brige hormoni štitnjače su ti definitivno ok  :Smile:

----------


## laky

Hvala ako vi tako kažete   :Grin:

----------


## ZO

i ja mislim da je s tvojim hormonima sve ok   :Heart:

----------


## rebeca

*Bebel*, hvala. Išla sam na još jedan pregled. Ima tu još koja cista, ali nijedna nije opasna. Dr. je rekla da se ta od 1 cm, čak ada i malo smanjila, tako da sam se smirila. Dr. je rekla da nema mjesta za paniku i da idem slobodno u postupak, uz redovito kontroliranje.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## katarina

danas sam vadila hormone na sv.duhu i iznenadilo me da oni ne rade slobodni testosteron a ni androstendion, a nisam ni pitala kada su nalazi gotovi, zna li netko možda tu informaciju?

----------


## dundo

nalazi hormona na sd su obično gotovi za nekih 7-10 dana ali možeš nazvati i pitati a slobodni testosteron ti se radi u vinogradskoj sretno

----------


## storiatriste

*Pomoć!*

Nalaz hormona:
FSH 6,9 IU/L (1,8-10,5)
LH 5,6 IU/L (0,5-5,0)     ?????
ESTR. 0,107 nmol/L (0,11-0,65)
PRL 425 mlU/L (78-600)
TEST. 1,8 nmol/L (0,35-3,1)
DHEA 7,6 umol/L (0,27-9,0)
TSH 1,68 mlU/L (0,3-3,6)

----------


## pupeta

> *Pomoć!*
> 
> Nalaz hormona:
> FSH 6,9 IU/L (1,8-10,5)
> LH 5,6 IU/L (0,5-5,0)     ?????
> ESTR. 0,107 nmol/L (0,11-0,65)
> PRL 425 mlU/L (78-600)
> TEST. 1,8 nmol/L (0,35-3,1)
> DHEA 7,6 umol/L (0,27-9,0)
> TSH 1,68 mlU/L (0,3-3,6)



a koji dan ciklusa si vadila hormone?
mozda je malo LH povisena ali ne puno ovisi o danu ciklusa,on se obicno povisi pred ovulaciju,ostalo je ok kako se meni cini.

----------


## storiatriste

4dc

----------


## laky

jesi vadila TSH,ft4 i ft3 meni su u Cito i to tražili.Ovi su ok...

----------


## storiatriste

TSH jesam, a ove za štitnjaču nisam, gin.mi rekla samo ginekološke hormone

----------


## pupeta

> storiatriste prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Pomoć!*
> 
> Nalaz hormona:
> FSH 6,9 IU/L (1,8-10,5)
> LH 5,6 IU/L (0,5-5,0)     ?????
> ESTR. 0,107 nmol/L (0,11-0,65)
> ...



ili PCOS???? :?

----------


## laky

meni su sve tražili  :?

----------


## storiatriste

Nemam PCOS, na UZV jajnici su normalne veličine i oblika, M ne preskače...

----------


## laky

imaš pp

----------


## ivana0906

Odi da ti ga ginekolog pogleda, LH je malo visok a kako ga uzimamo u injekcijama u postupku pitaj ga minja li to tvoju terapiju...

U svakom slućaju nije ništa strašno, odstupanja od ref.v. nisu velika.
 :Kiss:    Hrabro dalje!

----------


## fritulica1

Uskoro trebam opet raditi nalaz hormona pa me zanima koliko klomifeni mogu utjecati na nalaz? A štoperica?

----------


## ici

> Uskoro trebam opet raditi nalaz hormona pa me zanima koliko klomifeni mogu utjecati na nalaz? A štoperica?


klomofen ti se zadržava još sljedeća 2 ciklusa u organizmu tako da bi mogao nešto utjecati na nalaz a štoperica nebi trebala imati neki učinak.

----------


## fritulica1

Hvala ici!    :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

storiatriste koliko se ja razumin LH i FSH bi trebali bit inverzni da bi upucilavi na PCOS tako da se nebi trebala brinit sta ti LH malcice veci od referentnih vrijednosti  :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

ici hvala za odgovore vezano za mm i njegove hormone.   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

storiatriste
stigao odgovor

Ti su nalazi posve uredni; LH nije nista posebno povisen, idealna je vrijednost u odnosu na FSH od oko 1,5x
estradiol u pocetku ciklusa, dok je krvarenje, treba biti sto nizi, i granican nalaz je u tom smislu uredan.

----------


## pupeta

sto kazete na moj ESTRADIOL radjen 5 DC
0.07 nmol/L a normalan u fol.fazi je do 0.59
ne pise od koliko do 0.59 nego pise samo do 0.59 :?  :/ 
sred.cikl. 0.12-1.47
lut.faza 0.10 -0.90
postmenopausa do 0.11 nmol/L

nisam valjda u menopauzi :shock:

----------


## storiatriste

Progesteron 21dc: 22,4 nmol/L  (8,0-78,0). 
Znači da je bila slaba ovulacija?

----------


## pupeta

nitko ne odgovara na moje pitanje o niskom estradiolu 5 DC 

0.07 nmol/L normalan do 0.59??

----------


## lilium

pupeta,
moguce je vise razloga, dr. koji te prati moze dati pravi odgovor za tvoj slucaj; npr. estradiol izmedju ostalog moze biti nizak i od stresa i od pojacane fizicke aktivnosti... a hormoni znaju varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa, probala sam malo pogledati tvoje starije postove, ako sam dbro pronasla u 3. mj. su ti drugi hormoni ukljucujuci i FSH bili OK - to je dobro; pretpostavljam da ce i dr. reci da je najbolje ponoviti pretragu u drugom ciklusu .


storiatriste, mislim da je moguce ili to da je ovulacija slabija ili da nije bila 7 dana prije vadjenja krvi pa nisi ulovila maximum

sretno cure!

----------


## storiatriste

tnx lilium   :Kiss:

----------


## pupeta

puno hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## katarina

evo stigao je i moj nalaz, hormone sam vadila u OB Sveti Duh četvrti dan ciklusa
ESTRADIOL-164 
folikularna faza: 98-592
ovulacijska faza: 685-1404
lutealna faza: 120-738

PROLAKTIN- 393
64-395

FSH-4,2
folikularna faza: 2,0-11,6
lutealna faza: 1,4-9,6

LH-1,9
folikularna faza: 2,6-12,1
lutealna faza: 0,8-15,5

Malo me brine ovaj prolaktin a ovaj fsh i lh kako se vama čini s obzirom na moj pco

ah da slobodni testosteron ne rade u labu

----------


## katarina

zaboravila sam napisati da su tsh, testosteron i dhea-s o.k. po svim vrijednostima.

----------


## barbi26

> sto kazete na moj ESTRADIOL radjen 5 DC
> 0.07 nmol/L a normalan u fol.fazi je do 0.59
> ne pise od koliko do 0.59 nego pise samo do 0.59 :?  :/ 
> sred.cikl. 0.12-1.47
> lut.faza 0.10 -0.90
> postmenopausa do 0.11 nmol/L
> 
> nisam valjda u menopauzi :shock:



Pupeta estradiol ti se možda  nizak, ali on imora biti takav u tom dijelu ciklusa, interval ti je od 0-0,59

fol. faza traje do ovulacije, pa će on iz dana u dan rasti!

ne brini, nisi u menopauzi   :Laughing:

----------


## barbi26

> evo stigao je i moj nalaz, hormone sam vadila u OB Sveti Duh četvrti dan ciklusa
> ESTRADIOL-164 
> folikularna faza: 98-592
> ovulacijska faza: 685-1404
> lutealna faza: 120-738
> 
> PROLAKTIN- 393
> 64-395
> 
> ...



Katarina ovaj prolaktin u gornjim granicama bi svakako trebala prokomentirati s nekim od lječnika koji se time bave, meni malo upućuje na problemčiće, ali ne brini, to se sve lako i brzo izregulira s par tabletica, od koji ćeš se i bolje osjećati

Fsh i lh - jesi li se možda zabunila i zamijenila ova dva? Jer oni nisu inverzni (lh veći od fsh), tj Lh je jako nizak, što ne upućuje na PCO? :? 

Ja bih na tvom mjestu svakako poslala ovaj nalaz hormona dr. Radončiću na forum Zdravlje i život, kad dobiješ nalaz testoosterona, trebaš napraviti i hormone štitnjače TSH, ft4

----------


## katarina

nisam zamijenila  :Grin:   lh i fsh

normalni testosteron mi je 0,8 (0,2-0,7)
tsh 2,7(0,46-4,68)
dheas 5,3 (0,9-11)

prolaktin je zaista nešto viši ali kao još u normali, :? ali ja se zaista dobro osjećam
prije dvije godine sam radila uzv i hormone štitnjače koji su bili dobri  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## katarina

možda su mi zamijenili nalaze  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cinca

radila sam progestreron 22. DC

očekivane vrijednosti: folikularna f: 0.6-4.7
sredina ciklusa: 2.40-9.40
lutealna f: 5.3-86
postmenopauza: 0.3-2.5

moja nalaz pokazuje 0.87   :shock:   :? 

iskustva... please.....!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lilium

katarina,
ma svi ti hormoni su kao kapljice vode na paukovoj mrezi, kad se na jednom mjestu nesto dirne i sve drugo se zatrese;  koliko sam uspjela shvatiti neke clanke kazu da kada je prolaktin povisen onda se moze desiti da to ima za posljedicu supresiju proizvodnje FSH i LH ... ima tu puno kemijskih signala izmedju hipofize i hipotalamusa pa tko tu kome i sto signalizira... pa skok jdnog trigerira pad drugog i sl... da ne duljim, iz ovih info koje imam bih zakljucila da je prolaktin, koji je skoro pa na gornjoj granici, najvjerojatnije mogao uticati na to da je LH nesto nizi. 

cinca,
to moze varirati iz ciklusa u ciklus, kakav ti je bio taj ciklus u kojem si ga vadila?

----------


## pupeta

> pupeta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sto kazete na moj ESTRADIOL radjen 5 DC
> 0.07 nmol/L a normalan u fol.fazi je do 0.59
> ne pise od koliko do 0.59 nego pise samo do 0.59 :?  :/ 
> sred.cikl. 0.12-1.47
> lut.faza 0.10 -0.90
> postmenopausa do 0.11 nmol/L
> ...



odahnula sam,hvala ti  :Kiss:   :Love:  
inace ovulacija mi je tek 25 DC pa je zato valjda bio nizak
sada je i meni smjesno sto sam pomislila na menopauzu  :Laughing:

----------


## pupeta

> možda su mi zamijenili nalaze


probaj piti Vitex i ulje noćurka ja sam to dvoje pila samo jedan ciklus i to do ovulacije i prolaktin mi se smanjio sa 744 na 311 am gornaja grnica je bio 530
a od nocurka mi se vratila cervikalna sluz koju nisam godinama vidjela  :Wink:

----------


## Tia

samo mali dodatak za prolaktin.
On se između ostalog povisuje za vrijeme spavanja tako da kada idete na vađenje krvi za prolaktin neka to bude 2-3 sata nakon buđenja.




> How To Prepare
> 
> Do not eat or drink for a certain number of hours as instructed by your health professional before having a prolactin test.
> 
> A blood prolactin test is usually done about 3 hours after you wake up, sometime between 8 a.m. and 10 a.m.
> 
> Emotional stress or strenuous exercise just before the test can raise prolactin levels. You may be asked to rest quietly for up to 30 minutes before having your blood drawn.
> 
> Stimulation of the nipples can raise prolactin levels. Avoid nipple stimulation for 24 hours prior to prolactin testing. A woman having abnormal nipple discharge should not do anything to cause more discharge before the test.


Izvor:http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/prolactin-15129

PS ovo za jelo i piće prije vađenja sam pitala u labu i rečeno mi je da gladovanje može biti stres za tijelo pa ako ja redovno doručkujem da to i napravim

----------


## barbi26

> radila sam progestreron 22. DC
> 
> očekivane vrijednosti: folikularna f: 0.6-4.7
> sredina ciklusa: 2.40-9.40
> lutealna f: 5.3-86
> postmenopauza: 0.3-2.5
> 
> moja nalaz pokazuje 0.87   :shock:   :? 
> 
> iskustva... please.....!!!!!!!!!!



 :shock:  :shock:  ne znam kaj da ti kažem, možda greška laba
Ili se ipak može objasniti ako ti još nije prošla ovulacija!

----------


## barbi26

Evo dodat ću još samo malo na Tiin post, u vezi prolaktina, također treba izbjegavati ikakvu fizičku aktivnost prije vađenja, to  podrazumijeva čak i duže hodanje do bolnice, ili penjanje stepenicama. 

Stres može povistit prolaktin to je točno, ali ne samo strah od pikanja ili uzrujanost radi čekanja, nego nešto značajnije.

Evo preporuka je doći u bolnicu oko 8 predati papire i objasnite da trebate izvaditi spolne hormone, pa nek vas zovu za sat vremena. Lijepo si sjednite umirite se, opustite, pročitajte novine (kako to obično rade NM) i onda laganini izvadite krv.

----------


## cinca

> katarina,
> ma svi ti hormoni su kao kapljice vode na paukovoj mrezi, kad se na jednom mjestu nesto dirne i sve drugo se zatrese;  koliko sam uspjela shvatiti neke clanke kazu da kada je prolaktin povisen onda se moze desiti da to ima za posljedicu supresiju proizvodnje FSH i LH ... ima tu puno kemijskih signala izmedju hipofize i hipotalamusa pa tko tu kome i sto signalizira... pa skok jdnog trigerira pad drugog i sl... da ne duljim, iz ovih info koje imam bih zakljucila da je prolaktin, koji je skoro pa na gornjoj granici, najvjerojatnije mogao uticati na to da je LH nesto nizi. 
> 
> *cinca,
> to moze varirati iz ciklusa u ciklus, kakav ti je bio taj ciklus u kojem si ga vadila?*




kako misliš kakav je bio? ne razumijem na šta misliš... sry

----------


## cinca

> cinca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> radila sam progestreron 22. DC
> 
> očekivane vrijednosti: folikularna f: 0.6-4.7
> sredina ciklusa: 2.40-9.40
> lutealna f: 5.3-86
> postmenopauza: 0.3-2.5
> ...


je li moguće da mi je ovulacija bila 21 DC?
bila sam na folikulometriji 12 dan i rekla mi je da nevidi o....

----------


## lilium

cinca, po d tim kakav ti je bio ciklus mislim na slijedece:
- koliko dana ti je trajao taj ciklus?  da li je to kod tebe uobicajeno trajanje?
- da li otprilike znas kada je bila ovulacija (po sluzi, bazalnoj temperaturi, folikulometriji...),  progesteron treba vaditi 7 dana nakon ovulacije - ako ti je ovulacija npr. bila 18 dan onda si progesteron trebala vaditi 7 dana iza toga znaci 25 dan
- isto kazes da si bila 12. dan na folikulometriji - da li su ti rekli kakav je vodeci folikul? da li je taj ciklus bio ovulatoran?
 :Heart:

----------


## cinca

> cinca, po d tim kakav ti je bio ciklus mislim na slijedece:
> - koliko dana ti je trajao taj ciklus?  da li je to kod tebe uobicajeno trajanje?
> - da li otprilike znas kada je bila ovulacija (po sluzi, bazalnoj temperaturi, folikulometriji...),  progesteron treba vaditi 7 dana nakon ovulacije - ako ti je ovulacija npr. bila 18 dan onda si progesteron trebala vaditi 7 dana iza toga znaci 25 dan
> - isto kazes da si bila 12. dan na folikulometriji - da li su ti rekli kakav je vodeci folikul? da li je taj ciklus bio ovulatoran?


trajao je 28 dana... pod dabrostonima je tako stalno... kad ne pijem nemam ni m.... po sluzi mi je zadnja 2 ciklusa o bila oko 20-21 DC.. jel to moguće?  
12 dan se nije ništa vidjelo i tako također zadnja 2 ciklusa...

----------


## barbi26

> trajao je 28 dana... pod dabrostonima je tako stalno... kad ne pijem nemam ni m.... po sluzi mi je zadnja 2 ciklusa o bila oko 20-21 DC.. jel to moguće?  
> 12 dan se nije ništa vidjelo i tako također zadnja 2 ciklusa...


Ah trebali si napisati da si pod dabrastonima. Moguće je da uopće nisi ni imala ov ovaj ciklus pa zato nije ni došlo do skoka  progesterona jer nema ni žutog tijela. Da ne piješ dabr. ne bi dobila ni mengu. Pokušaj razgovarati s dr da s pomoću utrogestana prividno stvoriš progesteron tijelu, pa ćeš poslije njiega i procuriti.

Ako ti ciklus traje 28 dana a ov ti je 20-21, to ionako nije dobra ov jer je prekratka luteinska faza.

----------


## cinca

barbi...ah, znači ne moram se nadati nikakvom čudu ni ovaj mjesec...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## barbi26

bojim se da uz ovako nizak progesteron, na žalost ne. Progesteron je zadužen za održavanje trudnoće, on se počinje izlučivati nakon ovulacije, tj kad žuto tijelo preuzme ulogu "hranitelja" i zato sve mi tad koristimo utriće kako bi još dodatno pripomogle organizmu da se pobrine za plod. Ako dođe do oplodnje i ugnježđenja progesteron i dalje raste, ako ne padne i daje signale da treba nastupiti menstruacija.

Tako uzimanjem utrića nekih (mislim) 7 dana, pa prekidom šaljemo tijelu signale o padu progesterona i procurimo za otprilike 2 dana poslije zadnjeg utr.

----------


## barbi26

vidim da ti nisi još bila na nikakvoj stimulaciji. ja smatram da s dabrastonima samo gubiš vrijeme. moj savijet ti je da se javiš nekom od MPO-ovaca i kreneš u blagu stimulaciju klomifenom, i ako je spermiogram ok, probaš s ciljanm ciklusom ( dr te prati uzv i pouzdano ti kaže koji dan je ovulacija) poslije toga uzimaš utrogestan vaginalno 2x2.

Ako imaš dobrog ginića taj postupak možeš odraditi i kod njega.

Sretno!

----------


## cinca

gin mi je ok... valjda... vidjet ćemo šta ona kaže šta dalje...

----------


## lila_mk

cure bok svima zna li neko sta se uzima kad ti je estraduiol nizak ( ispod refer.vrednosti)? ima li neke pilule da se povisi ili? pitam jer se spremam za IVFako zna neko ili ako neko je imao sl. iskustva molim vas da mi odgovori.

----------


## tia_16

Curice,da se i ja malo ubacim,evo mojih nalaza 3.d.c.
FSH-8.37
LH- 6,72
PRL-20.12

REF.VR.-

PRL- 3,30-24,06
FSH-(folikularna faza-4-13),(ovulacija-5-22),(lutealna faza-2-13)
LH-                         ( 1-18)            (24-105)                   (0,4-20)


Koliko vidim sve je u granicama normale,ali ipak molim iskusne da mi to potvrde,jeli sve ok :?

----------


## rvukovi2

nalaz ti je ok.

----------


## Sandaaa

stigao moj nalaz progesterona 22. dan - 17,92. koliko ja vidim to je dobro??? jesam u pravu?

----------


## nadia7

evo i moj nalaz pa ako moze iko pomoći...
PROLAKTIN   797H (127-637) vidim da je povečan...
FSH  6.27
LH  5.88
PROGESTERON 3.0
ESTRADIOL 184.00
TESTOSTERON 1.47
TSH 8.68  (ON JE ČAK ZA DUPLO POVEČAN)
FT4 14.8

Neznam šta to sad znaći kad su mi PROLAKTIN i TSH uvećani....???!!! :/

----------


## pupeta

koliko sam ja shvatila prolaktin se poveca od stresa i ometa ovulaciju a TSH to govori da ti stina zljezda malo ubrzano radi.
posavjetuj se sa doktoricom da ti a kakvu terapiju.

----------


## laky

> evo i moj nalaz pa ako moze iko pomoći...
> PROLAKTIN   797H (127-637) vidim da je povečan...
> FSH  6.27
> LH  5.88
> PROGESTERON 3.0
> ESTRADIOL 184.00
> TESTOSTERON 1.47
> TSH 8.68  (ON JE ČAK ZA DUPLO POVEČAN)
> FT4 14.8
> ...


TSH uvečan ukazuje da su fT3 ili fT4 niski i TSH preuzima njihovu ulogu.izvadi T3 i T4 i znat ćes uzrok

----------


## nadia7

a sutra sam naručena za ultrazvuk štitnjaće...primjetila sam ja da se zadnjih par godina više znojim,biće radi toga...da me ginekolog nije poslao da vadim hormone nebi nikad ni išla i taman kad bi meni tribalo bit sve ok jer MM ima asthenoteratozoospermiu...vidiš ti,uvik problemi  :Sad:

----------


## lilium

nadia7,
nisi navela referentne vrijednosti (za neke hormone su one od laba do laba razlicite). Koliko kazes TSH i prolaktin su ti poviseni.Prolaktin moze biti povisen od stresa, no kazu da uz poviseni TSH ide i poviseni prolaktin, pa se kod tebe moglo desiti da TSH "povuce" prolaktin.

E sada sto se tice stitnjace i TSH - kada je TSH znacajno povisen a T3 i T4 snizeni to moze ukazivati na hipotiroizam - usporenu stitnjacu- ti imas poviseni TSH (da li je to povisenje znacajno ili ne to moze reci samo doktor) - FT4 ti je Ok? (to je slobodni T4), kakav ti je T3? najcesce se to sve radi u kompletu. Dobro je sto ce se i ultrazvukom provjeriti.

Hipertiroizam znaci da je stitna zlijezda preaktivna (poviseni T3 i T4) i u tim slucajevima dolazi do smanjenja produkcije TSH - znaci TSH bi bio nizak a ne povisen.

Evo malo info s naseg govornog podrucja:

http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/?section...id=8994&show=1

http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/?section...show=1&id=5774

sandaaa,
ako je progesteron u referentnim vrijednostima za lutealnu fazu (nisi ih navela) onda je OK

----------


## nadia7

> evo i moj nalaz pa ako moze iko pomoći...
> PROLAKTIN   797H    (127-637) vidim da je povečan...
> FSH  6.27  folikularna faza 3.5-12.5,ovulacijska f.4.7-21.5, lutealna 1.7-7.7
> LH  5.88     folikularna 2.4-12.6,ovulacijska 14.0-95.6,lutealna 1.0-11.4
> PROGESTERON 3.0   folikularna 0.6-4.7,ovulacijska 2.4-9.4,lutealna 5.3-86
> ESTRADIOL 184.00   folikularna 46-607.6,ovulacijska 314.9-1828,lutealna 160.9-774.6
> TESTOSTERON 1.47     (0.24-2.53)
> TSH 8.68  (ON JE ČAK ZA DUPLO POVEČAN) (0.27-4.20)
> FT4 14.8   (12.0-22-0)
> ...


 eh da i vađeni su 2 dan

----------


## nadia7

a na nalazu nema nigdi F3....samo F4 koji je po ovome ok

----------


## lilium

Sada sam nasla da kada je TSH umjereno povisen (kazu od 5 do 25 mU/L) - tvojih 8,6 je u mU/L?, a slobodni thyroxine (T4) (znaci to bi bio FT4) je normalan (on je kod tebe u referentnim vrijednostima) tada to stanje nazivaju subklinickim hipotiroizmom, kazu da najcesce nema simptomima, no dio ljudi s tim stanjem se zalilo na osjecaj slabost, slabost u misicima... koliko sam sad nasla po engleskim izvorima izgleda da neki doktori za subklinicki hipotiroizam cak ne daju ni terapiju (ako nema simptoma i ovisno o razini TSH), dok drugi daju terapiju kao kod hipotiroizma, spominju terapiju thyroxinom. Cini mi se da se on daje u razlicitim dozama ovisno o simptomima i velicini TSH i da onda on spusta TSH na normalnu razinu, a pretpostavljam da bi to onda kod tebe spustilo i prolaktin.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## nadia7

da u mlu/L! Hvala ti Lilium...  :Heart:

----------


## nadia7

uzv odličan! sad tek neznam sta da mislim...

----------


## lilium

I hormoni stitnjace su ti OK, dobro je da je stitnjaca OK! TSH proizvodi hipofiza da pobudjuje stitnjacu, pa je tu mozda doslo do nekog manjeg disbalansa.

E da, svi drugi hormoni su koliko vidim OK!
Progesteron je dobro provjeriti u lutealnoj fazi 21 dan ciklusa - tj. 1 tjedan nakon ovulacije. 

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## nadia7

vidit ćemo šta će sad ginekolog reći...hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## nikka

stigli i moji nalazi hormona  :Sad:  

sve je OK osim progesterona

vadila sam ga 21 DC, 7 dana nakom O

progesteron: lutealna faza 16,2-76,7, *a moj nalaz je 0,60* ??? :Sad: 

po meni je ovo koma nalaz, inaće imam personu aparatić i ona mi je kazala O 13 i 14 DC

molila bih Vas za vaša iskustva  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandaaa

Cure, što mislite o slijedećim nalazima?
ja
2. dan ciklusa
TSH - 3,6 (ref. 0,46 - 4,68)
E2 - 134 (ref. 98 - 592)
prolaktin 512 (ref. 64 - 395)
testosteron - 1,0 (ref. 0,2 - 2,7)
DHEA-S 9,1 (ref. 0,9 - 11)
FSH 5,0 (ref. 2,0 - 11,6)
LH 6,5 (ref. 2,6 - 12,1)
21. dan ciklusa
progesteron 17,92 (ref. 11,5 - 20,0)

suprug:
apstinencija: 4 dana 
volumen: 3ml 
broj progresivno pokretnih spermija: 17% (9,3 mil/ml) 
broj linearno pokretnih spermija: 15% (8,2 mil/ml) 
br pokretnih spermija u mjestu: 8% (4,4 mil/ml) 
br nepokretnih spermija:60% (32,7 mil/ml) 
koncentracija: 54,53mil/ml odnosno ukupno 163,58 mil/ml
morfologiaja 30% 
dijagnoza: asthenozoospermia, preporučen aih 

Što mislite vezano uz povišen prolaktin odnosno odnos FSH i LH? Jel kod nas uopće i teoretski moguće začeće prirodnim putem?

----------


## barbi26

> Cure, što mislite o slijedećim nalazima?
> ja
> 2. dan ciklusa
> TSH - 3,6 (ref. 0,46 - 4,68)
> E2 - 134 (ref. 98 - 592)
> prolaktin 512 (ref. 64 - 395)
> testosteron - 1,0 (ref. 0,2 - 2,7)
> DHEA-S 9,1 (ref. 0,9 - 11)
> FSH 5,0 (ref. 2,0 - 11,6)
> ...


Mužev spermiogram ti je ok, može čak proći i pod normalan!

Tvoji hormoni nisu baš ok. Tsh i Prl su t povišeni, a oni su jako važni, i Dhea ti je pri gornjoj granici, što i nije tako alarmantno jer još uvijek postoje dvojbe utječe li on na začeće.

Morala bi ponoviti ove nalaze i uz Tsh napraviti i Ft4. Također je važno da ih napraviš u optimalnim uvijetima: 2 sata nakon buđenja, bez ikakvih fiz napora prije vađenja, bez uzrujavanja...

Ako ti ni tad ne budu ok - obrati se dr R, on će ti preporučiti terapiju

----------


## Sandaaa

hvala barbi 26  :Smile:  
idem 2.6. na konzultacije pa ću onda dalje vidjeti, ali me brine i ovaj odnos lh i fsh jer bi odnos trebao biti obrnut. tsh je kao u normali - već godinu dana uzimam euthyrox i redovito idem endokrinologu.
ja se još uvijek nadam da ćemo prirodnim putem... uz malu pomoć za ove hormone koji nisu ok....

----------


## ici

evo i moj nalaz hormona na 5 DC
FSH 5,9(1,8-10,5)
LH 4,7(05,-5,0)
PROLAKTIN 205(78-600)
TESTOSTERON 1,3(0,35-301)
SLOB:TESTOSTERON 304(0,2-8,9)
DHEA-SO4 60,(0,27-9,0)
ANDROSTENDION 8,2(0,73-10,7)
17-OH PROG 1,3(0,61-7,10)
SHBG i progesteron mi još nisu gotovi,šta vi mislite jedino mi se ćini LH malo na gornjoj granici?

----------


## ici

SLOB.TESTOSTERON je 3,4 krivo sam upisala sorry

----------


## ici

ajme šta sam zbrljala DHEA je 6,0

----------


## barbi26

> hvala barbi 26  
> idem 2.6. na konzultacije pa ću onda dalje vidjeti, ali me brine i ovaj odnos lh i fsh jer bi odnos trebao biti obrnut. tsh je kao u normali - već godinu dana uzimam euthyrox i redovito idem endokrinologu.
> ja se još uvijek nadam da ćemo prirodnim putem... uz malu pomoć za ove hormone koji nisu ok....


tsh je u normali, što se tiče intervala, ali za uspješnu trudnoću je poželjno da bude ispod 2,4. Čudim se da uzimaš euthyrox, i ideš endo. a nisu ti preporučili izvaditi ft4???

Prolaktin isto treba izregulirati, jer on ti utječe na ovulaciju (ako ti je stvarno povišen, onda vjerojatno nemaš ovulacijsku sluz, nije obilna i rastezljiva?), ili imaš ovulaciju, ali u folikulima nema js. To ti nije veliki problem, izregulira se dosta brzo (oko 2-3 tjedna) s bromergonom.

Ako su hormoni jedini problem, brzo ćete vi uspijeti, spermiogram je ok.

Lh - fsh, koliko imaš godina? nije to opasan odnos!

Sretno!

----------


## barbi26

> ajme šta sam zbrljala DHEA je 6,0


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ne brini, ja sam i pretpostavila da si krivo utipkala.

Meni se čine ok. Ne znam gdje si vadila, malo mi je čudan interval za fsh i lh? I vidim da nemaš E2 (estradiol)

O ova zadnja 3, baš i ne znam puno.

----------


## ici

vadila sam u bol lab u st,ne kužim zašto svaki lab ima druge vrijednosti.
TSH T3 i T4 su mi ok

----------


## nikka

> stigli i moji nalazi hormona  
> 
> sve je OK osim progesterona
> 
> vadila sam ga 21 DC, 7 dana nakom O
> 
> progesteron: lutealna faza 16,2-76,7, *a moj nalaz je 0,60* ???
> 
> po meni je ovo koma nalaz, inaće imam personu aparatić i ona mi je kazala O 13 i 14 DC
> ...


zar mi baš nitko ne može reći ništa o mojem progesteronu???

----------


## barbi26

draga nika, ovaj nalaz je vjerojatno neka greška laba. nemoguće je da ti progesteron bude tako nizak!!!

to bi značilo da u js uopće nema žutog tijela, tj ne bi se moglo razviti jeg se ono "hrani" progesteronom. A osim toga progesteron je najvažniji za održavanje trudnoće, zato ga i uzimamo dodatno putem utrića, ako eventualno dođe do ugnježdenja da se trudnoća održi.

Ne može ti biti tako nizak, to je kao da ga nemaš. Ponovi nalaz slijedeći ciklus. 

Drugo objašnjenje je da ti ov nije prošla - ali ti kažeš da je, prema tome - greška.

----------


## nikka

barbi  :Kiss:  
stvarno sam u šoku :shock: inaće ja sam i prije imala dosta niski progesteron i morala sam piti dabrostone od 15-25 DC 3x1 i u to vrijeme kad sam ih pila ostala sam T.
Još me više zbunjuje to što moj MPO dr. mi nije dao da izvadim hormone.
Njemu to kao nije bitno :/

----------


## Sandaaa

> Sandaaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hvala barbi 26  
> idem 2.6. na konzultacije pa ću onda dalje vidjeti, ali me brine i ovaj odnos lh i fsh jer bi odnos trebao biti obrnut. tsh je kao u normali - već godinu dana uzimam euthyrox i redovito idem endokrinologu.
> ja se još uvijek nadam da ćemo prirodnim putem... uz malu pomoć za ove hormone koji nisu ok....
> 
> 
> tsh je u normali, što se tiče intervala, ali za uspješnu trudnoću je poželjno da bude ispod 2,4. Čudim se da uzimaš euthyrox, i ideš endo. a nisu ti preporučili izvaditi ft4???
> ...


Barbi26, ma imam ja sve hormone štitnjače:
T3 - 2,2 (ref. 1,5 - 2,6)
fT3 - 5,4 (ref. 3,5 - 9,5)
T4 - 113 (ref. 71 - 141)
fT4 - 15,7 (ref. 10 - 28)

Inače imam 29 godina.
I ovo s problemom ovulacije me prvo začudili jer je progesteron 21. dc 17,92 (ref. 11,5 - 20,0). Ja sam mislila da je to glavni pokazatelj ovulacije. Inače imam redovite cikluse i uvijek prisutnu rastezljivu sluz. Na ultrazvuku se uvijek videfolikuli. Ali očito su onda problem jajne stanice. 
Ma zapravo sam sretna da se nešto pronašlo kao problem, mislim da je najgore kao sve ok, a ipak nije ok.

Hvala ti puno.

----------


## nikka

> Ja bum o onome što znam:
> LH i FSH ok je ako je 1:1
> prl ok
> a osalo  :?


da li znate zašto su LH i FSH OK ako su 1:1??? koja je funkcija tih hormona???
npr:  LH-6 i FSH-6

kod mene je LH- 4.6 (1.9-8.0)
                 FSH- 7.1 (2.4-3.9)

----------


## laky

nikka to je ok

----------


## nikka

laky a što misliš o mojem progesteronu?
21 DC 0,60  (luteinska faza 16.2-76,7)

zar je moguće da je to bila greška laba. ili je moj progesteron stvarno tako nizak, skoro jednak jednoj velikoj 0.

----------


## tikica_69

Manjak progesterona može biti uvjetovan anovulacijama ili neprimjerenom funkcijom žutog tijela (insuficijencija žutog tijela ili defekt lutealne faze). Ovaj poremećaj dokazuje se opetovanim mjerenjem razine progesterona u drugoj fazi ciklusa, doplerskim pretragama i endometrijskom biopsijom. Posljedice ovog poremećaja mogu biti neplodnost ili rani spontani pobačaji.
To je odgovor dr. Kupesic jednoj zeni.

Dakle draga nikka, vadi ga ponovo i ako je konstantno tako nizak, trebala bi primati neku terapiju. Bas nije za nasaliti se.
Ipak, ja se nadam da je labos pogrijesio i zelim da ti iduci nalaz hormona to i dokaze   :Kiss:

----------


## nikka

tikice   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   sad čekam M i onda kod dr. na folikulometrije, pa ću mu
i te nalaze pokazati. nadam se da se neće ljutiti jer sam si ih izvadila na svoju ruku  :Grin:  
ej da i prošli mj. M mi je došla jako rano 21 DC i to me ponukalo da si napravim pretragu hormona.

----------


## jkitanov

jel neka od vas vadila bib-big prolaktin, trebala bi izvaditi idući mj. na rebru. pa ako znate koji dan ciklusa, u koje vrijeme..?

----------


## barbi26

ne znam točno što to točno znači, ako je to onaj cjelodnevni test, ja mislim da nije važno koji dan vadiš. neki doktori vole da bude predovulacijski, što znači u folikul. fazi ciklusa. 
najbolje da pitaš dr koji ti je preporučio vađenje!

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje suborke evo mojih nalaza. Ovo je prva tura mojih nalaza, ostali će biti gotovi u narednih 15 dana. Ja vas molim da ih prokomentarišete jer ste eksperti za ove stvari. Da biste bolje mogle komentarisati, dat ću Vam komparativni pregled mojih hormona od prije godinu dana i sada. Moram napomenuti da je moja dijagnoza prije godinu dana bila PCOS, da bi jedan doktor prije par dana a na osnovu vaginalnog ultrazvučnog pregleda rekao da on kod mene ne vidi neki znatan problem. U periodu od godinu dana smršala sam cca 8 kg. Nalazi su vađeni 3. dan menstrualnog ciklusa.

*Nalazi juni 2008.* *Nalazi juni 2007.* 
         vrijednost     ref.vr.lutein.faza           vrijednost     ref.vr.lutein.faza
FSH         4,6           (1,4-9,6 IU/L)               5,5             (1-12mlU/ml)

LH           1,7           (0,83-15,5 IU/L)           9,3             (0,6-19 mlU/ml)

Estradiol    94          (120-738 pmol/L)          23             (95-1500 pmol/L)

Prolaktin   534         (64-590 µIU/ml)           386            (46-622 mlU/L)

Progesteron  3,7      (3,3-71 nmol/L)            nemam nalaz

Testosteron   0,9     (0,20-2,70nmol/L)         nemam nalaz

Kortizol       282      (123-626 nmol/L)          nemam nalaz

Pliz recite mi svoje mišljenje, jer znate da ja nemam ginekologa koji bi mi mogao fino, posvećeno i detaljno kao vi dati pojašnjenje i upute za dalje.

Danas sam radila briseve na mikoplazmu, ureaplazmu i klamidiju te sam vadila i krv za hiv, sifilis, hepatitis b, c toxoplasmosu i CMV. Doktorica mi je tokom ginekološkog pregleda rekla da imam malu ranicu na grliću maternice i da to nije ništa strašno te mi je prepisala canesten vaginalete svaki drugi dan navečer da ih stavljam. Molim Vas recite mi šta znači ta ranica, jel to može biti od sexanja ili čega? Ljubim vas i unaprijed zahvaljujem.  :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

cure ja sam vama napisala ref. vrijednosti u luteinskoj fazi, ali kad sam malo bolje pogledala nalaze nešto sam kontala da ja uopće ne znam kada je luteinska faza, kada folikul. faza a kada ovul. faza. Ako sam ja zadnje nalaze radila 3. dan ciklusa koja je to faza?

----------


## fatamorgana

cure ja sam vama napisala ref. vrijednosti u luteinskoj fazi, ali kad sam malo bolje pogledala nalaze nešto sam kontala da ja uopće ne znam kada je luteinska faza, kada folikul. faza a kada ovul. faza. Ako sam ja zadnje nalaze radila 3. dan ciklusa koja je to faza?

----------


## ina33

> cure ja sam vama napisala ref. vrijednosti u luteinskoj fazi, ali kad sam malo bolje pogledala nalaze nešto sam kontala da ja uopće ne znam kada je luteinska faza, kada folikul. faza a kada ovul. faza. Ako sam ja zadnje nalaze radila 3. dan ciklusa koja je to faza?


3. dan ciklusa ti je folikularna faza, onda ide ovulacija, a nakon toga je lutealna faza. Nemam ti ništa specijalno komentirati za nalaze, FSH je nešto niži (mislim da je curama s niskim FSH-om davana blaga supresija ili bez supresije), estradiol ti je isto malo niži (ako si prepisala dobre referentne vrijednosti), ali daj pitaj i doktora, ja ti ovdje ipak površinski onako u letu nabadam nešto. Ranica na grliću maternice - mislim da ti nije mogla od seksa (ali nisam sigurna) nego od bakterija - meni je tako bila ranica od bakterija, onda to treba liječiti vaginaletama, ako naraste onda i spaliti tj. smrznuti (mislim da su je meni smrzavali). U svakom slučaju, to nije nešto za zabrinut se, nego jedino ta ranica, ako je velika, je plodno tlo za bakterije.

Evo ti materijala za čitanje:

ženin menstrualni ciklus:

http://mladost.plivazdravlje.hr/?section=spolnost


PCOS s Roda - probaj iščitati malo o tom sindromu, bit će ti od koristi ako je netko sumnjao u njega:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=185&Show=735


Sretno!

----------


## ina33

[quote="ina33 Nemam ti ništa specijalno komentirati za nalaze, FSH je nešto niži (mislim da je curama s niskim FSH-om davana blaga supresija ili bez supresije), estradiol ti je isto malo niži (ako si prepisala dobre referentne vrijednosti), ali daj pitaj i doktora, ja ti ovdje ipak površinski onako u letu nabadam nešto. [/quote]

Zanemari ovaj dio, vidim da ti nije FSH oko 1, nego LH - FSH ti je normalan. Jesi vadila progesteron za ovaj ciklus - to se vadi ponovno i 21. dan ciklusa ako ti je ovulacija 14.-tog dana ciklusa - tj. treba biti 7 dana nakon ovulacije - on je indikator je li ciklus bio ovulatorni ili ne (u PCOS-u često znaju bit anovulatorni)?

----------


## ina33

[quote="ina33 Nemam ti ništa specijalno komentirati za nalaze, FSH je nešto niži (mislim da je curama s niskim FSH-om davana blaga supresija ili bez supresije), estradiol ti je isto malo niži (ako si prepisala dobre referentne vrijednosti), ali daj pitaj i doktora, ja ti ovdje ipak površinski onako u letu nabadam nešto. [/quote]

Zanemari ovaj dio, vidim da ti nije FSH oko 1, nego LH - FSH ti je normalan. Jesi vadila progesteron za ovaj ciklus - to se vadi ponovno i 21. dan ciklusa ako ti je ovulacija 14.-tog dana ciklusa - tj. treba biti 7 dana nakon ovulacije - on je indikator je li ciklus bio ovulatorni ili ne (u PCOS-u često znaju bit anovulatorni)?

----------


## fatamorgana

Ina33, hvala ti velika na odgovorima. Skontala sam da sam ja pisala referentne vrijednosti za moje najnovije nalaze tj. one iz juna 2008. za luteinsku fazu, a trebala sam pisati ref. vr. za folikularnu fazu.
Evo sad ću ponovo napisati sa pravim ref vrijednostima folikularna faza i svi su rađeni 3. dan ciklusa:

FSH     4,6      (2,0-11,6)
LH       1,7      (2,6-12,1)
Estradiol 94      (98-592)
Progesteron 3,7     (0,39-5,4)
Prolaktin 534       (64-590)
Testosteron 0,9    (0,20-2,70)
Kortizol 282         (123-626)

Vidim da mi je LH i Estradiol manji nego što bi trebalo. Znate li šta to znači?

Nisam vadila progesteron 21 dan ciklusa. Kod mene ciklusi traju odprilike oko 35-36 dana, pa sad ne znam kada bih trebala raditi progesteron dali baš na 21. dan ciklusa ili neki drugi dan? Help  :Sad:  

Na mojim starim nalazima LH mi je bio veći od FSH a sada je obratno, jerl to znači da je došlo do poboljšanja?

Ja nemam doktora (ginekologa). Vi ste mi jedina nada   :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Ina33, hvala ti velika na odgovorima. Skontala sam da sam ja pisala referentne vrijednosti za moje najnovije nalaze tj. one iz juna 2008. za luteinsku fazu, a trebala sam pisati ref. vr. za folikularnu fazu.
> Evo sad ću ponovo napisati sa pravim ref vrijednostima folikularna faza i svi su rađeni 3. dan ciklusa:
> 
> FSH     4,6      (2,0-11,6)
> LH       1,7      (2,6-12,1)
> Estradiol 94      (98-592)
> Progesteron 3,7     (0,39-5,4)
> Prolaktin 534       (64-590)
> Testosteron 0,9    (0,20-2,70)
> ...


Kako misliš da nemaš ginekologa  :? ? Pa moraš naći ginekologa, kako ćeš si neplodnost sama liječit, ne kužim baš?

Jel' došlo do poboljšanja, teško ti je reći - PCOS je sindrom koji se ne liječi, možeš imat bolje i lošije faze, glavni problem za začeće kod njega je anovulacija (nema ovulacije).

Ako su LH i E2 niži mislim da to znači da je ovulacija upitna, ali možda to kod tebe znači da još nisu pošli rasti zbog produljenog ciklusa, a da je ima (tako ti je to kod mene isto - a imam ovulacije - jedan jajnik mikrocističan, drugi normalan, ciklusi od 32-35). Ako su ti ciklusi tako dugi, uzmi koliko ti prosječan traje, oduzmi 14 dana koliko je najčešće trajanje lutealne faze - znači da ti je ovulacija najvjerojatnije npr. u ciklusu od 35 dana (ako je bilo) bila 21 dc, onda bi progesteron trebala vadit orptilike 28 dc. Ako ti je ciklus od 32 dana češći, onda bi trebala vadit progesteron 25 dc. Ma, najbolje ti ga je vadit tako oko 25 dc i vidjet kakav je i je li bilo ovulacije. Od koristi bi ti bilo i da te ginić prati UZV-om i vidi jel' ima žutog tijela u lutealnoj fazi i kakav je endometrij, tj. da i on vidi jesi li ovulirala ili ne.

----------


## ici

Meni je progesteron 21 DC 25,4 meni se to čini OK a vama?

----------


## Shadow

33 g,ima 9 mjeseci poceli raditi na bebi. MM ima 18.8 mil (ref veće od 20 mil/ml,volume 3,8 ml ( vece od 2,0 mil )  , i 45 %  ( dakle manjkav spermiogram ).
Meni uredni HSG ( prohodnost jajovoda ), brisevi također , hormoni štitnjače također, a HORMONI  3 DC : prolaktin je bio 1412  ( ref 127-637 ) , ESTRADIOL 33,3 ( 12,5-166,0 ) , FSH 27,8 ( 3,5-12.5 ) , LH 16,6 (2,4 -12.6 ). Progesteron 23 DC 17,7 ( 5,3-86 ).
Dijagnoza Hiprepolaktineja , radjen MRI hipofize i nije nađeno NIŠTA, terapija mjesec ipo dana Bromergonom 2* 1 i prolaktin je sad prije par dana bio 90.
Uskoro cu vaditi ponovo FSH i LH , da li je netko imao slične - ovako povišene vrijednosti FSH i LH a da su mu se nakon nekog vremena smanjile ( sa terapijom ili bez ? ). Naglašam pila sam samo Bromergon, tj nikakvu terapiju za  ostale hormone. Da li postoje tablete s kojima se moze snizit vrijednosti LH i FSH? I da li prolaktin direktno utječe na razinu FSH i LH ?
MM ima urednu spermokulturu , nakon 2,5 mjeseca ( tj ovih dana ) ponovit ce spermiogram.

Hvala unaprid na odgovorima !
pozdrav

----------


## lilium

shadow,
dok se netko s iskustvom ne javi vibram da nalaz pokaze da su se i FSH i LH balansirali!

----------


## ina33

> Meni je progesteron 21 DC 25,4 meni se to čini OK a vama?


Koje su referentne vrijednosti laba u kojem si ga vadila za lutealnu fazu? Ja se sjećam da je moj bio oko 50-tak nakon ovulacije, imaš na forumu i cijeli topic progesteron na četri strane, vidi šta tamo pišu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ht=progesteron

----------


## ici

ina33 po ovome što sam pročitala na tvome linku ćini mi se da je nizak po onome što su cure pisale.
ref vrijednosti lab su 8,0-78,0 
Sad sam totalno zbunjena???

----------


## barbi26

Ici, ne treba te to puno zabrinjavati, ionako ćeš uzimat utrogestan poslije postupka!

----------


## Vali

*ici*, otprilike ti je i moj tu negdje, oko 30. Ok je to, malo nisko, ali ionako dobiješ utriće pa nema straha.

----------


## melange

> pupeta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sto kazete na moj ESTRADIOL radjen 5 DC
> 0.07 nmol/L a normalan u fol.fazi je do 0.59
> ne pise od koliko do 0.59 nego pise samo do 0.59 :?  :/ 
> sred.cikl. 0.12-1.47
> lut.faza 0.10 -0.90
> postmenopausa do 0.11 nmol/L
> ...


bok cure,
upadam vam kao padobranac na ovu temu  :Embarassed:  

dobih danas svoj nalaz i nakon proplakanih pola sata u osami parka ribnjak  :Nope:  , dođoh vas pitati za mišljenje.. da se živa ne pojedem do srijede kad ću u ginekologa.

dakle.
pretrage sam radila jer mi je menstruacija znala preskakati
ili su ciklusi bili maratonski.. mislim da ovako "odokativno" mogu reći 
da je razlog tome povišeni slobodni testosteron (42.5; ref.v. 3.5-30)

LH (4.3) i FSH (4.1) su ok i u ok omjeru (?)

ovaj estradiol mi je bolesno nizak  :Sad:   30.1 a piše <37  menopauza :?   :Sad:   što to znači? i zašto nije boldan kao ova odstala odstupanja? :/

od ostalih odstupanja, prolaktin je isto povišen (26.4; ref.v. 4-23)
i androstendion (17.2; ref.v. 1-12) (niti ne znam što je ovo, sad ću proguglati)

pretrage su rađene 3.DC.

hvala vam puno na pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## lilium

Melange   :Love:   ,
I sama vidis da su ciklusi maratonski, bitno je da si krenula ispitivati pa cete i pronaci sto treba izregulirati:
- poviseni prolaktin moze biti uzrok produzenih ciklusa - da se izregulirati lijekom
- testosteron i androstendion su androgeni, a povecana razina androgena moze negativno uticati na razvoj JS i ovulaciju
- FSH je OK to je vazno, estradiol je nesto nizi, no i sama kazes da ti ciklusi znaju preskakati i biti jako dugi, pa estradiol moze biti nizak i zbog toga, a i ovo sto sam ranije napisala za androgene moze uticati na estradiol.
Drzi se!

----------


## Jill

Sutra treba da vadim FSH, LH, inhibin B i estradiol, 2.dc. E sad, FSH, LH i prolaktin vadila sam i pre godinu dana i mislim da su bili dobri
FSH 7,5 (2,8 -11,3)
LH 7.0 (1,1 - 11,6)
prolaktin 303 (95-620)
estradiol sam kasnije redovno merila i uvek je bio niži ali u normali

ja na ove rezultate tada nisam ni obraćala pažnju, videla sve u okviru normalnog i bog! onda imala jedan stimulirani ICSI i jedan FET uz estrofem, da li to iz vašeg iskustva menja hormonsku sliku ili ipak ne? takođe, jeste li merile inhibin B, meni valjda to daju da uradim zbog godina, ali ne znam tačno čemu služi, no naći ću na netu... u pripremi sam za novi iVF kod nove dr, pa sad oni sve iznova proveravaju

----------


## uporna

Evo i ja napravila kontrolu na prvoj mengi nakon spontanog:

TSH  4,34 (0.27-4,2)
LH 3.39 (2,4-13)
FSH 4,35 ( 3,5-12,5)

Ljuti me ovaj TSH koji očigledno više ide prema gore nego dolje. 
A i ovaj FSH me zafrkava - taman kad trebam na konzultacije u MB objašnjavati docu kako meni ne treba decapeptyl jer mi je FSH u podrumu, on sad odlučio otići na 4. kat.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Drugo nisam vadila.

----------


## ina33

> takođe, jeste li merile inhibin B, meni valjda to daju da uradim zbog godina, ali ne znam tačno čemu služi, no naći ću na netu... u pripremi sam za novi iVF kod nove dr, pa sad oni sve iznova proveravaju


Da, gleda se ovarijska rezerva - više o tome će ti znati reći rikikiki, ona ga je vadila u Beogradu, navodno je precizniji indikator ovarijske rezerve od FSH-a, u Hrvatskoj se ne može napraviti (ne radi ga ni jedan lab... još).

----------


## Sandaaa

cure, zanima me može li vrijednost progesterona biti previsoka odnosno što znači ako je rezultat nalaza progesterona iznad referantnih vrijednosti? 
naime, 2. dana ciklusa vrijednost progesterona bila je 6,5 (ref. vrijednost. u fol. fazi 0,4 - 6,5), a 22. dana 61,2 (ref. vrijednost u lut. fazi 4,5 - 52,9).

----------


## lila_mk

to znaci da si mozda trudna  :D  :D  :D  bar tako mislim , povisena vrednost progesterona ukazuje da je bilo ovulacije i da se mozda j.s. oplodila .nek se jave iskusniji

----------


## Shadow

e,da vadila sam ponovo fsh,lh,estradiol.nove vrijednosti su estradiol 234 (90.1-716),FSH 8.1(3.5-12.5),LH 5.4(2.4-12.6),da li je to sad ok?unaprid puno hvala na vašim odgovorima...i samo još nešto..da li se čaj od marulje može piti s bromergonima?hvala još jednom  :Saint:   :Saint:  
pozdrav[/quote]

----------


## Shadow

> e,da vadila sam ponovo fsh,lh,estradiol.nove vrijednosti su estradiol 234 (90.1-716),FSH 8.1(3.5-12.5),LH 5.4(2.4-12.6),da li je to sad ok?unaprid puno hvala na vašim odgovorima...i samo još nešto..da li se čaj od marulje može piti s bromergonima?hvala još jednom   
> pozdrav


[/quote] 
zaboravila san napisati,vadila san ih 3 dc...
p.s.hvala lilian na dobrim vibrama..  :Smile:

----------


## lilium

shadow,
to je sada dobro!
Postoji posebna tema o marulji na prije zaceca pa vjerujem da cure tamo znaju nesto vise; koliko ja shvacam marulja bi trebala poboljsavati rad jajnika i stvaranje sluzi, a bromergon djeluje na hipofizu i na smanjenje razine prolaktina, pa ovako amaterski ne vidim da bi trebali biti u koliziji.
 :Heart:

----------


## Shadow

> Shadow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e,da vadila sam ponovo fsh,lh,estradiol.nove vrijednosti su estradiol 234 (90.1-716),FSH 8.1(3.5-12.5),LH 5.4(2.4-12.6),da li je to sad ok?unaprid puno hvala na vašim odgovorima...i samo još nešto..da li se čaj od marulje može piti s bromergonima?hvala još jednom   
> pozdrav


zaboravila san napisati,vadila san ih 3 dc...
p.s.hvala lilian na dobrim vibrama..  :Smile: [/quote
pretpostavila sam da su ok,ali htijela san provjeriti..ponekad kad čitam forume,čini mi se da cure ovdje imaju više iskustava i znanja od doktora...  :Saint: 
e, a što se tiče marulje..nakupovala san se ja još pripravaka..šta sam čitala na forumima..jeadn dan,kad san zbilja bila poluluda,san došla u ljekarnu..i rekla dajte ove tri police  :Saint:   :Saint:  skulirala san se posli,pa san ostala na mat.mlječi,prenatal kapsulama,i neko ulje iz jetre mor.psa..ne znam jel' to šta djeluje..osim šta sam počela peglat češće  :Saint:  
pa,je muž sritan,da ga ne šaljen svakakvog u svit....  :Saint:  
puno hvala lilium na informacijama!
p.s.i mužu je sad bolji nalaz..normozoospermia,a bio je oligoastenozoospermia..a pio je neki čaj,od nekog lika iz vranjica..

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje evo još mojih nalaza. Danas sam ih uzela.
Za hormone štitne žlijezde na nalazu uopće nema referentnih vrijednosti samo vrijednosti koje se odnose na mene tj. nalaz:
u TSH 1,1 MlUl/l
FT-4 14,9 Pmol/l
FT-3  5,3 Pmol/l

Nalaz brisa na mikoplazmu i klamidiju je negativan, ureaplazmu još čekam. 
Izolirali su E.coli i enterococcus faecalis  :? 
Uprkos što je nalaz brisa na klamidiju negativan,
na nalazu sam pročitala da se uradi ELISA test na Chlamydiu trachomatis mislim da su mi i krv ponovo izvadili sada kada sam otišla po nalaz upravo zbog toga. Moram uzeti i uputnicu za urinokulturu da dajem na analizu 3 dana zaredom?

Molim Vas vaše cijenjene komentare na nalaze štitne žlijezde i brisa i savjete kako da se na najbolji mogući način riješim ovih E.coli i enterococcus facalisa i da li oni štete da se ostane trudna i plodu uopće? Pliz pomozite mi?

----------


## fatamorgana

Curice   :Sad:  zašto mi niko ne prokomentira nalaze? Pliz, čekam Vas od jučer ko na iglama   :Cekam:   :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

ja ti ne mogu pomoći puno jer za hormone ne znam kako nema ref. vrijednosti...s čim ih usporediti????
Za E.coli ti mogu reći da sam ju ja istjerala prvom turom antibiotika, a jedna moja frendica čistim vitaminom C!!!
Za enterokok f. sam čitala da ako je u brisu nađen, treba napraviti urinokulturu da se vidi da li je i u urinu. Ako nije to je dobro...


> U bakteriološkom brisu endocervixa izoliran mi je enterococcus faecalis.
> Nakon par terapija antibioticima on je bio još prisutan.Nakon toga ginekolog mi je napravio "običan bris" tj. bez hranjive podloge i tamo se nije ništa pokazalo.Rečeno mi je da je to znak da je on prisutan u malim količinama i da to nije važno


-pitanje, a odgovor dr. je 


> Ciljane mikrobiološke pretrge cerviksa puno su osjetljivije nego Papa nalaz ili određivanje stupnja čistoće, te se smatra da je informacija dobivena takvom pretragom sigurnija. Suglasna sam s mišljenjem Vašeg ginekologa da takva pretraga može otkriti prisustvo bakterija i u maloj količini. U sklopu daljnje obrade bilo bi uputno učiniti urinokulturu kako bi se isključilo prisustvo Enterokoka u urinu. Bilo bi poželjno da u slučaju planiranja trudnoće iskorijenite ovu infekciju,te bi stoga bilo uputno pronaći njeno žarište


E sad....

----------


## ina33

> Drage moje evo još mojih nalaza. Danas sam ih uzela.
> Za hormone štitne žlijezde na nalazu uopće nema referentnih vrijednosti samo vrijednosti koje se odnose na mene tj. nalaz:
> u TSH 1,1 MlUl/l
> FT-4 14,9 Pmol/l
> FT-3  5,3 Pmol/l
> 
> Nalaz brisa na mikoplazmu i klamidiju je negativan, ureaplazmu još čekam. 
> Izolirali su E.coli i enterococcus faecalis  :? 
> Uprkos što je nalaz brisa na klamidiju negativan,
> ...


TSH mi se čini OK, ali ove druge napamet ne znam bez ref. vrijednosti - proguglaj na netu refernetne vrijednosti za te hormone, sigurno će ti iskočit pis of kejk.

Ne znam ti taj Elisa test, ovdje se radi PCR ili DNA ili imunofluorescencija, ne vadi se krv na klamidiju (mislim da to rade samo u Slo). E. coli - nije dobra vijest, kolika je koncentracija? Za nju ti je od prirodnih dobra brusnica ili nek' ti dr. da neki antibiotik za e.koli i enterorok. Enterokok je pis of kejk, on iz crijeva di je prirodni stanovnik došeta i oko njega ne dižu paniku. Ešerihije bi se trebalo izliječit prije trudnoće, ali evo i ja sam je gurala cijelu trudnoću i tukla antibioticima (kao i streptokok, enterokok, klebsiellu i više se ne sjećam što još). Na kraju mi je ešerihija najviše problema izazvala zbog kateterizacije nakon carskog - upala bubrežnih čašica koja je bila gadna s fibrom 39, 2x se vraćala, iako sam primkila antibiotik intravenozno, i sad sam kod nefrologa (spec. za bubrege) i nalijevam se čajevima, popila 20 dana antibiotika, sad 6 tjedana uroseptik. Oću ti reć - ona je fakat, fakat dosadna, i teško je se riješit. Ali, ništa od toga ne bi trebalo bit prepreka za postupak - napravite antibiogram ako je velika koncentracija, popij antibiotik, istovremeno stavljaj nešto da ne dobiješ gljivice (ili pij probiotik - kod nas ima lactogyn - 2x1 oralno) and you're ready to go   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

Za te urinokulture tri dana za redom ti ne znam, znam da tako vrti Higijenski zavod u Splitu, u ZG-u se jednom donese, nema tri dana nošenja urina. Pitaj svog doka.

----------


## fatamorgana

Ina33 draga moja, ništa meni bez tebe  :Kiss:  Hvala ti punisimo. Na nalazu uopće ne piše koncentracija E.coli, ne znam zašto to ne piše? Šta je antibiogram, jel to nešto u vrhu nalaza gdje pištu razne vrste antibiotika i paralelno koji je rezistentan na e.coli i enterococcus a koji je opet dobar? Ako je to to to ima na nalazu. One tablete što si mi napisala da ne bih dobila gljivice, jel to da pijem preventivno sve dok ne odem u postupak tj. da ih pijem sve do embrio transfer ( ako do njega dođe aBd)?

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Dobila sam nalaze hormona štitnjače i vidim da mi je povišen TSH
evo nalaza:
tsh-5,60 mIU/L (ref.0,27-4,2)
ft4-16,2 pmol/L (ref 12-22)

Idući tjedan idem vaditi ostatak hormona- kad vještica dođe.
Obzirom da idem na ICSI preporuka ginića je stimulirani , nikako prirodni, a čitajući postove na temu tsh vidim da je ovo previsoka vrijednost koja će se morati regulirati i vjerojatno ponovno prolongirati postupak. 
Znam da je svatko individualac , ali koliko je vama trebalo da se spusti tsh vrijednost nakon što ste uzimale neku terapiju?

Samo se nadam da buju ostali hormoni u redu!

----------


## fatamorgana

želimo_bebu, hvala draga i tebi na odgovoru.   :Kiss:

----------


## Jill

Moj lab. izveštaj deluje umirujuće ako se gledaju ref. vrednosti, ali po netu se mogu naći i drugačija tumačenja. Npr., tek na netu sam videla da mi je inhibin B nizak, mora biti veći od 45, pa i estradiol nije baš da cveta. Našla sam diskusiju i na Rodi, ali nije mi baš sve najjasnije i mislim da bi mi pomogla neka novija iskustva:

Inhibin B 36,3 (ref. 5-8 dc, a ja vadila 3.dc, 10-220)
Estradiol 26,13 (12,5-166)
FSH 6,95 (3,5-12,5)
LH 6,04 (2,4-12,6)

U četvrtak uveče imam zakazano kod dr koja će mi rastumačiti ove rezultate. Malo sam nestrpljiva a od ref. vrednosti dalje ništa ne umem da protumačim. Samo da mi je znati je li ovo ok ili nije, s obzirom na mojih 39+ godina   :Wink:

----------


## lila_mk

pa zasto frke sve ti je unatar ref. vrednost   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> Moj lab. izveštaj deluje umirujuće ako se gledaju ref. vrednosti, ali po netu se mogu naći i drugačija tumačenja. Npr., tek na netu sam videla da mi je inhibin B nizak, mora biti veći od 45, pa i estradiol nije baš da cveta. Našla sam diskusiju i na Rodi, ali nije mi baš sve najjasnije i mislim da bi mi pomogla neka novija iskustva:
> 
> Inhibin B 36,3 (ref. 5-8 dc, a ja vadila 3.dc, 10-220)
> Estradiol 26,13 (12,5-166)
> FSH 6,95 (3,5-12,5)
> LH 6,04 (2,4-12,6)
> 
> U četvrtak uveče imam zakazano kod dr koja će mi rastumačiti ove rezultate. Malo sam nestrpljiva a od ref. vrednosti dalje ništa ne umem da protumačim. Samo da mi je znati je li ovo ok ili nije, s obzirom na mojih 39+ godina


Meni je također rečeno da bi Inhibin B trebao biti iznad 40, ali ja sam radila i AMH koji onda s tom kombinacijom hormona pokazuje bolju sliku zalihe jajnih stanica.

----------


## Jill

zbog tog inhibina b koji bi morao biti iznad 45, a on ukazuje na rezerve i kvalitet jajnih ćelija/stanica, na mogućnost spontanog itd.  u mojim godinama to može biti i znak ulaska u menopauzu itd., pa iskustvo onih koje su vadile inhibin B dobro bi mi došlo   :Love:

----------


## Jill

uf, šta mu sad dođe AMH... ajd pronaći ću sama, da ne otvaram sad ove početničke teme. a i moram da sednem i radim pa nemam vremena, inače bih ja sad do kasno u noć tragala... thx

----------


## rikikiki

> zbog tog inhibina b koji bi morao biti iznad 45, a on ukazuje na rezerve i kvalitet jajnih ćelija/stanica, na mogućnost spontanog itd.  u mojim godinama to može biti i znak ulaska u menopauzu itd., pa iskustvo onih koje su vadile inhibin B dobro bi mi došlo


Moj Inhibin B je puno niži od tvog - 28,35pg/ml, a AMH 0,066 ng/ml tako da se teško možeš sa mnom usporedit, moja dijagnoza je preuranjena menopauza. Tvoj Inhibin B je dosta bolji od mojeg, a ja još uvijek imam redovne ovulacije i menstruacije, tako da mislim da se za sada nemaš čega bojati, a ja bih na tvom mjestu provjerila i AMH.

----------


## nadia7

evo i mojih nalaza pa ako mi ko moze reć jesu ok:
vađeni su 21.dan M.C.:mislim da je to lutealna faza
PROLAKTIN -  348  (127-637)
FSH  -            3.53 (1.7-7.7 IU/L)
LH   -             5.47 (1.0-11.4)
PROGESTERON - 66.7 (5.3-86)
ESTRADIOL  -  640.40  (160.9-774.6)
TESTOSTERON - 1.01 (0.24-2.53)
DHEA-S   - 4.42(2.68-9.23)
T3  - 1.83  (1.30-3.10)
T4  - 123   (66-181)
TSH - 3.09 (0.27-4.20)
FT3  - 5.59 (3.10-6.80)
FT4  -  20.5 (12.0-22.0)
KORTIZOL 8h - 321 (171-536)
KORTIZOL 16 h - 264 (64-340)!

pijem eutyrox 50 već mjesec dana!
što mislite?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lilium

nadia7,
koliko ovako amaterski i na brzinu vidim lijek je ucinio svoje -  TSH smanjen za vise od 2 puta, prolaktin debelo u granicama - to se i trazilo!!
Lijek djeluje i to dobro - e sada finese da li TSH treba spustati na jos nize kako je dio cura ovdje savjetovalo - to vidi sa svojim dr.
Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## nadia7

> nadia7,
> koliko ovako amaterski i na brzinu vidim lijek je ucinio svoje -  TSH smanjen za vise od 2 puta, prolaktin debelo u granicama - to se i trazilo!!
> Lijek djeluje i to dobro - e sada finese da li TSH treba spustati na jos nize kako je dio cura ovdje savjetovalo - to vidi sa svojim dr.
> Sretno


a spušta se daljnim uzimanjem tableta prepostavljam..?! :/ 
da,smanjio se i to za samo mjesec dana  :Smile:  
hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

nadia7,
cure s iskustvom se nesto ne javljaju ... ja pretpostavljam da se doza pojacava ako je potrebno dodatno smanjivati TSH, a da li je to tebi potrebno vidi s doktorima - meni i ovaj rezultat izgleda jako dobro!  :Kiss:

----------


## nadia7

> nadia7,
> cure s iskustvom se nesto ne javljaju ... ja pretpostavljam da se doza pojacava ako je potrebno dodatno smanjivati TSH, a da li je to tebi potrebno vidi s doktorima - meni i ovaj rezultat izgleda jako dobro!


  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje djevojčice, evo i mojih rezultata na 3. dan ciklusa za slijedeća dva hormona i molim Vas da mi ih protumačite jer ja se baš i ne razumijem u iste niti znam zbog čega se gledaju ova dva hormončeka:

DHEA-S   290,4 (ref.vr. 35-430 ug/dl)

Androstendion  1,6 (ref vr. 0,21-3,08 ng/ml)

hvala unaprijed i šaljem vam puno   :Kiss:  i   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

sve što ja mogu reći je da su u granicama referentnih vrijednosti   :Razz:   za dublju analizu nisam specijalista ali se nadam da će se naći i takvih ovdje kao i uvijek  :Love:

----------


## tonili

Curke jer je veliki bed ak je TSH malčice povišen?
Moj je 4,30 a ref.vrijednosti su 0,27-4,20
Vađen je 3.dc

----------


## laky

nije nebrini pa to je mas malo  0,025% povećano od gornje granice

----------


## barbi26

ali poželjno je da tsh bude oko 2, za trudnoću.

----------


## tonili

*barbi26* kaj stvarno?
Uf, sad si me malo zabrinula :? 
Nadam se da nebum imala problema zbog toga. Svi ostali hormoni su mi ok. Valjda bu mi dr.Radončić to sredio. Vidim da ste i vi bili kod njega - sa srećom  :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

Meni je u postupku, ovom zadnjem, kad sam ostala trudna bio 2,4, i to nakon terapije bromergonom, jer sam imala povišeni prolaktin. Inače prije toga mi je bio 4,7 i 3,4. Sredio ga je dr.R. Bude i tebi, ne brini!
Sretno!

----------


## elena

Trebala bih prekontrolirati hormone pa me zanima je li mi bolje ići na SD ili možda u Petrovu? Na SD mi možda naprave i TSH, a u Petrovoj to ne rade, ali mi se čini da je tamo manja gužva. Je li možda neki od ova dva labosa bolji, u smislu referent./točnosti nalaza?
Podsjetite me samo, TSH mogu vaditi bilo koji dan ciklusa ?

----------


## rikikiki

Čula sam da na SD i nisu baš precizni ... možeš vaditi hormone i u Vinogradskoj .... tamo sam ih ja vadila! Za TSH nije bitan dc.

----------


## elena

> Čula sam da na SD i nisu baš precizni ... možeš vaditi hormone i u Vinogradskoj .... tamo sam ih ja vadila! Za TSH nije bitan dc.


Ok, znam za Vinogradsku, ali nisam tamo nikad bila, a zbog prolaktina bi što manji stres   :Smile:  
Možda onda ipka odem u Petrovu, a TSH nekad napravim privatno. Je li gužva u Vinogradskoj, znašli?
Nego, OT kako si mi ti jesi prizdravila? Dokad si u ZG?

----------


## rikikiki

Uf...u Vinogradskoj je bila ooooogromna gužva kad sam ja vadila hormone .... začudo prolaktin mi je bio OK 8)

----------


## elena

> Uf...u Vinogradskoj je bila ooooogromna gužva kad sam ja vadila hormone .... začudo prolaktin mi je bio OK 8)


Izgleda da će onda ipak biti Petrova!

----------


## elena

Evo stigli moji nalazi hormona na 3.dc iz Petrove:
FSH - 7,3 (2-12 IU/L) 
LH - 2,9 (3-12 IU/L) 
ESTRADIOL - 128,2 (110-1100 pmol/L)
PROLAKTIN - *38,4* (4-23)    :Evil or Very Mad:  

TSH još moram izvaditi pa se mislim i ponoviti prolaktin da možda vidimo da li je to bilo samo zbog nervoze, a ako opet bude povišen trebat' će ga definitivno spuštati prije idućeg postupka.  Ovo drugo mi se ne čini tako loše.

----------


## alec

*elena* - prl ti je fakat previsok   :Sad:  . vjerojatno će te staviti na bromergon. sretno   :Heart:  .

----------


## Shanti

> TSH još moram izvaditi pa se mislim i ponoviti prolaktin da možda vidimo da li je to bilo samo zbog nervoze, a ako opet bude povišen trebat' će ga definitivno spuštati prije idućeg postupka.  Ovo drugo mi se ne čini tako loše.


Elena, ako može mali savjet: prije vađenja krvi zavuci se u neki uglić čekaonice (npr. tamo blizu prozora   :Wink:  ) i čitaj si neku zgodnu knjigicu ili neko zanimljivo štivo jedno 45 minuta (znači, moraš doći najkasnije u 9,10 u čekaonicu, ali nemoj stavljati uputnicu na šalter dok ne prođe 40 minuta).
U Petrovoj mi to nikad nisu napomenuli, ali na Rebru mi nisu htjeli vaditi krv dok ne odmirujem u čekaonici tih 45 minuta jer su vidjeli da, između ostaloga, trebam i nalaz prolaktina. Nakon što sam ovo "naučila" na Rebru, nalaz prolaktina mi je dobar.   :Grin:  

A ako ćeš ipak morati na Bromergon, razmišljaj pozitivno... Meni su ovulacije s njime bile redovne a ciklusi pravi školski, savršeni. Eto...   :Love:

----------


## elena

> Elena, ako može mali savjet: prije vađenja krvi zavuci se u neki uglić čekaonice (npr. tamo blizu prozora   ) i čitaj si neku zgodnu knjigicu ili neko zanimljivo štivo jedno 45 minuta (znači, moraš doći najkasnije u 9,10 u čekaonicu, ali nemoj stavljati uputnicu na šalter dok ne prođe 40 minuta).
> U Petrovoj mi to nikad nisu napomenuli, ali na Rebru mi nisu htjeli vaditi krv dok ne odmirujem u čekaonici tih 45 minuta jer su vidjeli da, između ostaloga, trebam i nalaz prolaktina. Nakon što sam ovo "naučila" na Rebru, nalaz prolaktina mi je dobar.   
> A ako ćeš ipak morati na Bromergon, razmišljaj pozitivno... Meni su ovulacije s njime bile redovne a ciklusi pravi školski, savršeni. Eto...


Ma znam ja to, ali teško se opustiti, sjedila sam i sad nekih 30min. pokušavala se maksimalno opustiti pa ne ide baš, vidjet ćemo probati ću još jednom u nekoj private klinici da me što manje podsjeća da sam kod dr.
Alec, uzimati ću ja Bromergon ako treba, možda onda dođem do dobitne kombinacije (inače meni su ciklusi i ovako pravilni manje-više).

----------


## barbi26

> Evo stigli moji nalazi hormona na 3.dc iz Petrove:
> FSH - 7,3 (2-12 IU/L) 
> LH - 2,9 (3-12 IU/L) 
> ESTRADIOL - 128,2 (110-1100 pmol/L)
> PROLAKTIN - *38,4* (4-23)



Samo da znaš ovakav je bio i moj PRL prije ovog IVF-a, smanjili smo ga za 2 tjedna s jednim bromergonom dnevno, i onda nastavili sa po pola tabletice do pozitivne bete. Imala sam gotovo istu situaciju kao ti, punkcija, prazan folikul, pravilni ciklusi, TSH malo viši od magične dvojke, ali u granicama, za mene je to bila dobtna kombinacija, želim ti potpuno isto!
Čak ga ne moraš ni ponavljati, prazan folikul ti ide u prilog povišenom PRL, tak da vjerojatno nije greška.

 :Kiss:   sretno!

----------


## Shanti

> Ma znam ja to, ali teško se opustiti, sjedila sam i sad nekih 30min. pokušavala se maksimalno opustiti pa ne ide baš, vidjet ćemo probati ću još jednom u nekoj private klinici da me što manje podsjeća da sam kod dr.


Nemoj se onda "zamarati" nasilnim pokušajima da se opustiš, nego čitaj nešto što ti je zanimljivo i što će te zaokupiti, tutni si slušalice u uši i slušaj neku lijepu glazbicu, evo, stavi si npr. Norah Jones, i miruj...    :Wink:

----------


## nadia7

meni je bio povečan prolaktin, pa mi je endokrinolog  i to jedna od najboljih u dalmaciji rekla da obavezno prije idućeg vađenja prl šetam najmanje uru ipo,bilo kakva fizička aktivnost..
i tad mi je i bio savršen  :Smile:

----------


## barbi26

> meni je bio povečan prolaktin, pa mi je endokrinolog  i to jedna od najboljih u dalmaciji rekla da obavezno prije idućeg vađenja prl šetam najmanje uru ipo,bilo kakva fizička aktivnost..
> i tad mi je i bio savršen


koliko je meni poznato, preporuča se upravo suprotno - mirovanje i nikakve fizičke aktivnosti. Također bi trebalo proći 2 h od spavanja, ali o tome smo već diskutirali na ovoj temi.

----------


## iva_luca

elena, meni je prošle godine PRL bio 57 (iste referentne vrijednosti) i moram priznati da sam se bila zabrinula. 
Išla sam na endokrinologiju u Vinogradsku na njihovo testiranje (prvi dan 6 sati i drugi dan tri sata...) i testovi su pokazali da je PRL savršen. Profesorica mi je kasnije objasnila da su vrijednosti PRL vrlo često povišene upravo zbog loših uvjeta kod vađenja krvi i nemogućnosti da se pacijent opusti prije toga. 

Ako ideš u privatni labos, probaj dogovoriti da se izvališ u stolac i da odmiruješ barem pola sata prije vađenja krvi.   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

> elena, meni je prošle godine PRL bio 57 (iste referentne vrijednosti) i moram priznati da sam se bila zabrinula. 
> Išla sam na endokrinologiju u Vinogradsku na njihovo testiranje (prvi dan 6 sati i drugi dan tri sata...) i testovi su pokazali da je PRL savršen. Profesorica mi je kasnije objasnila da su vrijednosti PRL vrlo često povišene upravo zbog loših uvjeta kod vađenja krvi i nemogućnosti da se pacijent opusti prije toga. 
> 
> Ako ideš u privatni labos, probaj dogovoriti da se izvališ u stolac i da odmiruješ barem pola sata prije vađenja krvi.


Thx, draga, ma znam ja to sve samo što je teško opustiti se, jer nisam ni inače neki ljubitelj vađenja krvi, zato i mislim otići privatno da se probam što više opustiti ako je ikako moguće. Vidjet ćemo, ali ja nekako pretpostavljam da je to zbog toga.

----------


## Sunflower98

Cure sad ste pokrenule moju logiku, znači da bi nalaz prolaktina bio u granicama treba biti opušten, 
pa to znači da ipak ima nešto u onim "magičnim riječima" trebaš biti opuštena pa ćeš doći do +, 
jer ako prolaktin skače kad smo napete, znači da i inače u ciklusu pri napetosti on skače i onemogućava trudnoću  :? 
Ispravite me ako griješim plizzzz  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## elena

> Cure sad ste pokrenule moju logiku, znači da bi nalaz prolaktina bio u granicama treba biti opušten, 
> pa to znači da ipak ima nešto u onim "magičnim riječima" trebaš biti opuštena pa ćeš doći do +, 
> jer ako prolaktin skače kad smo napete, znači da i inače u ciklusu pri napetosti on skače i onemogućava trudnoću  :? 
> Ispravite me ako griješim plizzzz


Dakle povišen prolaktin može utjecati na ovulaciju tj. onemogućiti je pa na taj način sprečavati prirudnu trudnoću.
Evo malo stručnog teksta:
....  Prolaktin je hormon hipofize koji je vrlo važan u reprodukcijskom ciklusu čovjeka, uglavnom utječe na regulaciju stvaranja i sekrecije mlijeka u dojci za vrijeme laktacije, na regulaciju reprodukcijskog ciklusa kao i utjecaj na metabolizam fetusa i majke u trudnoće i tijekom perioda laktacije.
Manje varijacije koncentracija mogu se zamijetiti i u zdravih žena tijekom dana, u stresnim situacijama, nakon pregleda dojki i ginekološkog pregleda. Prolazni porast koncentracija može se ustanoviti u menstrualnom ciklusu (oko ovulacije), ali nema kliničku važnost. Uzimanje lijekova, kao što su neka antidepresivna sredstva, antihistaminici, oralna kontracepcija i estrogeni, mogu biti uzrokom farmakološki izazvane hiperprolaktinemije.

----------


## Sunflower98

*elena*, hvala na stručnom objašnjenju, ali čitajući ovo šta ste vi napisale zdravo seljački zaključak bio bi da svojom napetošću utječemo na razinu prolaktina

----------


## tonili

> zdravo seljački zaključak bio bi da svojom napetošću utječemo na razinu prolaktina


Upravo je tako!
Meni je dr.rekao da moj stresan posao itekako utječe na prl - prije vađenja se treba max opustit. Upravo zbog toga sam hormone radila privatno-malčice se bojim pikanja pa mi nije trebao još i dodatni stres gužve i neljubaznosti

----------


## nadia7

> nadia7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je bio povečan prolaktin, pa mi je endokrinolog  i to jedna od najboljih u dalmaciji rekla da obavezno prije idućeg vađenja prl šetam najmanje uru ipo,bilo kakva fizička aktivnost..
> i tad mi je i bio savršen 
> 
> 
> koliko je meni poznato, preporuča se upravo suprotno - mirovanje i nikakve fizičke aktivnosti. Također bi trebalo proći 2 h od spavanja, ali o tome smo već diskutirali na ovoj temi.


meni je rečeno tako...i nalaz je bio odličan  :Grin:

----------


## iva77

podižem 

molim vas  cure koje mi mogu nešto reći šta misle  o mojim nalazima   :Kiss:  

FT4 17.11 (11-22 ref...vrij...pmol/l)
FT3  5.36 (pmol/L  4-8)
TSH  1.80 (uU/ml o.46-4.68)
E2 380  (pmol/L 243 -1796)
LH 4.70 (IU/L 2.9 -41.1)
FSH 5.42 (IU/L 3.4-33.1)
PROLAKT  182 (mIU/L 57.2-417.6)
TESTO 1.89  (nmol/L  0.38-2.74)

samo da napomenim da su rađeni 3 dan M 
 i po meni i nisu tako loši ali bi voljela ćuti i vaše mišljenje

----------


## lilium

iva77,
i meni tvoji nalazi izgledaju skroz OK!

----------


## iva77

lilium   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Jill

posle 2 dana stimulacije 'osetila' sam jajnike, rekla dr koja mi je rekla da izvadim estrogen i progesteron, 5. dan ciklusa a posle 2 dana primanja 2gonala+2menopura.

E2 je 199,3 - ref. 18,9-246,7 folikularna faza
progesteron 3,57 - ref 0,15-1,40

samo pre 3 dana moj E2 je bio oko 19. je li ovaj skok zbog stimulacije, hm i sta mi se dogadja s progesteronom?

----------


## Jill

Naravno, u stimulaciji sam , tako mi reče moja dr   :Laughing:  
Malo sam prenapregnuta, bojim se da ću vas udaviti nebuloznim pitanjima, ali ja se i pored jednog stimuliranog IVF koji sam prošla pre godinu dana osećam totalnim početnikom. Naime, taj prvi put radila sam u klinici, nisam skoro ništa znala i bila skroz prepuštena timu lekara. Sada malo više znam, radim samo sa jednom dr, postala sam malkice i nepoverljiva prema svim doktorima, pa sve oko sebe analiziram. Nadam se da neću biti mnogo teška tokom stimulacije... što se rezultata tiče, dr mi je rekla da bi mi estrogen mogao biti čak i 300, i da od sutra krećemo sa 3 menopura, bez gonala, a onda za koji dan opet provera estradiola   :Grin:

----------


## sunshine74

Draga Jill,
Meni je posle dva dana stimulacije estradiol bio 1420, tako da, mislim, nemas razloga za brigu.
Kako se osecas?

----------


## Jill

uh sunshine ma nije ti valjda bio toliki estradiol?
ja sam danas skroz ok, juče mi bilo čudno što me celo jutro boluckali jajnici a tek 2. dan stimulacije. Danas ništa. Ne smem da kažem, ali sad mi već frka da li će meni stimulacija delovati. Od danas primam 3 menopura, manje nego prošli put, ma dobro kako bude...
Nadam se da si nam ti prava trudnica i volela bih da uskoro slavimo   :Heart:

----------


## nadia7

drage moje ...
u 8 sam tjednu trudnoće i već 3 mjeseca pijem euthyrox 50 mg! zadnji nalaz prije trudnoće hormoni su bili svi u redu,a danas ovako:
T3 -  2.31 (1.30-3.10)
T4  -225   (66-181)
TSH - 3.56 (0.27-4.20)
Po ovome vidim da mi je T4 povišen...šta to znaći? :/ 
Moj endo mi je sada dao da izvadim FT3 i FT4!
 :Kiss:

----------


## ici

slušaj moguče da je to vezano sa trudnočom mada ako si pod terapijom onda ne znam zašto je tako povišen.Da li imaš kakvih smetnji vezanih za štitnjaču više nego inače???

----------


## nadia7

> slušaj moguče da je to vezano sa trudnočom mada ako si pod terapijom onda ne znam zašto je tako povišen.Da li imaš kakvih smetnji vezanih za štitnjaču više nego inače???


Draga Ici,nikakvih ja simptoma nemam,niti sam ih ikad imala,skroz se dobro osjećam.  :Smile:

----------


## ici

> ici prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> slušaj moguče da je to vezano sa trudnočom mada ako si pod terapijom onda ne znam zašto je tako povišen.Da li imaš kakvih smetnji vezanih za štitnjaču više nego inače???
> 
> 
> Draga Ici,nikakvih ja simptoma nemam,niti sam ih ikad imala,skroz se dobro osjećam.


Koliko ja znam ako je TSH u granicama onda je štitnjača OK a T4 zna nekada u trudnoći biti "lažno"povišen.Tako da ti to nije najvjerovatnije ništa strašno ali za svaki slučaj obavi dodatne pretrage jer vrag nikad ne miruje!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Vadila sam prije 2 dana hormone na VV i zamislite došao mi jedan nalaz danas-glukoza (i to su mi vadili uz sve) i može li mi tko pojasniti- 
GUK 3.9  (3.8-6.1)...vidim da je malo nisko..jel to može stvarati probleme...???

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja  mislim  da  neće  biti  problem.
Evo  moj  progesteron  22  dc   32,2
vrij. lut.f.  3,0 - 68
      sred.l.f.  19 - 76
Jel  to  nisko  ?

----------


## ici

Tomislava trebao bi biti malo veći ali ne brini to se nadoknadi sa utrićima.
Želimo bebu nije nisko to ti je OK(ako si dan prije lošije jela pogotovo većeru onda ti GUK zna biti na donjoj granici ali ništa strašno)

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Jel  to  može  biti  razlog  moje  netrudnoće   :?

----------


## ici

> Jel  to  može  biti  razlog  moje  netrudnoće   :?


Ne znam baš tvoj slučaj.Kakav je spermiogram  TM koje ste sve pretrage radili ,prohodnost tvojih jajovoda itd....
Ne mora značiti ako je niži da ne možeš zatrudniti i moj je nizak pa mi je dr rekao da je to OK jer je u granici(bilo bi bolje da je veći)a ujedno ovisi od ciklusa do ciklusa kad je bila O 14 ili 18 dan itd...Kod IVF se sve gleda jer treba sve da se poklopi nažalost kod nas je glavni uzrok loš spermiogram tako da je važno koliki je progesteron kod mene jer kažem kod IVF-ai ono najnevžnije je važno.

----------


## elena

> Evo stigli moji nalazi hormona na 3.dc iz Petrove:
> FSH - 7,3 (2-12 IU/L) 
> LH - 2,9 (3-12 IU/L) 
> ESTRADIOL - 128,2 (110-1100 pmol/L)
> PROLAKTIN - *38,4* (4-23)    
> 
> TSH još moram izvaditi pa se mislim i ponoviti prolaktin da možda vidimo da li je to bilo samo zbog nervoze, a ako opet bude povišen trebat' će ga definitivno spuštati prije idućeg postupka.  Ovo drugo mi se ne čini tako loše.


Evo ja ponovila prolaktin jutros i izgleda da je sve ok, a i TSH nije loš oko dvojke je :D 
TSH - 2,59 (0,27-4,2) 
PROLAKTIN - 403,10 (127-637)
Dakle spremna za novi postupak- i to dobitni   :Grin:

----------


## Deja2

elena, super!  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

*elena* - onda na nas rujanski vlakic....super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ici  ovako:
MM spermiogram  normo...
jajovodi  prohodni  ( HSG )
prog. vađen  22  dan  jer  je  ovulacija  bila  15  d
ciklus  mi  traj e  od  28  do  30  dana

----------


## ici

> Ici  ovako:
> MM spermiogram  normo...
> jajovodi  prohodni  ( HSG )
> prog. vađen  22  dan  jer  je  ovulacija  bila  15  d
> ciklus  mi  traj e  od  28  do  30  dana


Po svemu ne bi trbali dugo čekati na malog  :Saint:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

O  riječi  ti  se  pozlatile    :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, treba mi vaša pomoć i komentar.

Naime ako je moj endometrij na 37. dan ciklusa (svakog momenta iščekujem mengu) 7 mm, možete li mi reći šta to znači? Da li je to neki pokazatelj prethodne ovulacije?
Također na jednom mjestu nalaza dr. je napisao "Douglas slobodan", zna li iko šta to znači?

Hvala unaprijed,   :Kiss:

----------


## ici

Douglas slobodan znači da i njemu tj tom prostoru nema tekućine što je dobro.A što se tiče endometrija najvjeropvatnije ti je tanji jer bi trebala dopbiti M pa se smanjiva a za O je uvijek deblji,bar bi trebao biti troslojni

----------


## fatamorgana

Draga Ici, hvala ti velika na odgovoru   :Kiss:  Šta znači "troslojni" endometrij. Koja je onda njegova jednoslojna debljina? Izvini, ali ja baš ne vladam ovom problematikom oko endometrija   :Embarassed:

----------


## ici

Njatanji je kad smo na početku ciklusa jer sa M se očistimo a kad je troslojni znači da je najpogodniji za ugnježđavanje jajašca a to je obično oko O(obično iznad 9 mm)

----------


## fatamorgana

Ici, tenkju darling   :Kiss:  , jel to znači onda ako sam ja na 37 dan ciklusa imala endometrij 7mm debljine, da je bilo ovulacije i da je endo bio deblji? Ja pitam doktora imam li ja ovulacije, a on meni kaže jaa ne vidim kod tebe problem za trudnoću   :Evil or Very Mad:  ništa mi konkretno nije odgovorio. Ja sma negdje pročitala da se po debljini endometrija može znati da li bilo ovulacije ili ne, jel to stvarno tako?  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Dadica

> Ja pitam doktora imam li ja ovulacije, a on meni kaže jaa ne vidim kod tebe problem za trudnoću   ništa mi konkretno nije odgovorio.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   pa ne vidim ni ja (mala šala). Mislim stvarno ovi doktori su nekad   :Idea:   trebalo bi ih izmisliti.

pozdrav   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

fatamorgana, meni je endo 7 mm na 7-mi d.c. (ciklus oko 23 dana), već trolinijski. Pretpostavljam da je oko O 9-10 mm. To me nije nikad zabrinjavalo jer dr. mi je rekao da mora min. biti 7 mm za T, a da oni uvijek napišu najmanju vrijednost što znači da na mjestima bude i deblji. Cure obično imaju deblji endo, kod tebe se zbog drugog dijela ciklusa vjerojatno stanjio ili je možda sve krenulo ispočetka? (ima i toga)...

----------


## fatamorgana

Tiki_a, hvala ti punisimo   :Kiss:   :Heart:  Baš si mi to lijepo dočarala,   :Heart:

----------


## yasmina

trebam napraviti pretrage hormona i imam pitanja:

1.vade li se oni u lab. putem vađenja krvi?
2.koliko se čekaju nalazi?
3.koliko košta u privatnim lab.?

 :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

yasmina...odakle si? Koje hormone trebaš vaditi? Ovisno je o DC...ovisno u kojoj bolnici radiš nalaz, a za privatnike-nažalost ne znam. No trebala bi tražiti svog ginića da ti da uputnicu za vađenje hormona, pazi da ti napiše N97 da ne moraš platiti participaciju i to je to! Njima je to čas posla...

----------


## yasmina

živim nedaleko zg-a,a trebala bih nalaze valjda svih hormona...
sad mi je 4. dc..preksutra idem svojoj ginici pa ću tražiti uputnicu..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

INZULIN 32,40    ref 42-188  :? 
TSH  3.03    ref  0.68-4.19     :Evil or Very Mad:  
LH  9.90   ref  1.6-9.3  :? 
ja sad preluda, a trebala krenuti na ICSI....

----------


## Dodirko

Samo polako...  A FSH?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

FSH 5.10   ref. 1.68-11.38
Javio se dr R..kaže da idemo prema lanu dalje...kaže da je bolje da je inzulin niži, a za ostalo kaže da je ok. Vjerojatno idemo dalje jer nije full stimulacija...ne znam...svejedno mi malo bed...

----------


## Kjara

Dobro jutro, evo stigli i moji nalazi hormona (vadila sam ih 4 DC) i CB. CB su svi u redu, a hormoni su ovakvi:
rezultat		referentna vrijednost
TSH 	2.490  	(0.63 - 4.19)
LH	5.00	(1.6 – 9.3)
FSH	5.50	(1.68 – 11.38)
Testosteron   2.50	(0.3 – 3.4)
Estradiol       0.08	(0.08 – 0.79)
Prolaktin       9.40	(1.9 – 25.0)
DHEA-SO4    6.30	(0.9 – 11.7)	
Stvarno se ne razumijem u to, ali mislim da je sve o.k. Jedino što me malo brine estradiol, jeli to dobro što je tako nizak?

----------


## likica_i

Moze li neko reci kako vam se cine moji nalazi:

Folikularna faza(3 dc)

FSH 6.1 (ref vred. 2.8-11.3)
LH   6.6 (ref vred. 1.1-11.6)
Prolactin 364 (ref vred. 40-620)
Estradiol <5.0 (ref vred. 0-160)
Testosteron 20.1 (ref vred 63-120)  :? 
TSH 2.07 (ref vred. 0.4-4.0)
T3 3.9 (ref vred. 2.3-6.29)
T4 14 (ref vred. 10.3-23.1)

Da li ima neko ima nizak testosteron i sta to znaci?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Čitala sam da testosteron niži ima veze sa depresijom ...e sad...štitna je kao sat, ovo ostalo mi se čini ok...

----------


## likica_i

Neznam stvarno, i ja svasta nesto citam, do sada nisam imala nista od napomenutih simptoma(depresija, anoreksija, snizen libido). Procitala sam da se testosteron obicno treba vaditi 8 dan ciklusa a ne ranije, jer je on u toku ciklusa obicno vrlo nizak. Neznam sta da radim, dali da ga ponovim za koji dan.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ne kužim zašto ti je on toliko bitan...bolje da je niži nego visok...

----------


## likica_i

kada sam malo bolje pogledala nalaz sada vidim da je estradiol <5 ,(ref vrednost je od 0-160) a  menopauza pise od 0-30. Da li je moguce da je menopauza. Imam 31 god, i dali ovo ima veze sa testosteronom.

----------


## BlaBla123

Bok, 
Mozete li molim vas reci sta mislite posebno o mome prolaktinu.
vise od godinu pokusavam--nema trudnoce (Ja 33).MM operisao varikocelu prije 2mj,sad cekamo (bez tableta bilo oligo, s tabletama normo=10ml).

Moji hormoni su:
*3 DC:*
FSH 6.5 (2-11.6)
LH 8.5 (2.6-12.1)
Estradiol  141 (98-592)
Progester 6 (0.39-5.4) folikularna 
Prolaktin 410 (64-590)
Testostero 1.4 (0.2-2.7)
Kortizol 885 (123-626)

*21 DC:*
Prolaktin 204 (64-590)

Sljedeci mjesec ponovljeno:
*21 DC:*
Progester Luteinska (3.3-71)
Prolaktin 799 (64-590).
Ciklusi redovni. Napominjem da imam ostecenu toleranciju glukoze tj glukoza je malo povisena i pazim na to.

Hvala.

----------


## lilium

BlaBla123,
Prolaktin ti je prvo bio posve OK. Kortizol i prolaktin mogu biti povecani i zbog stresa, a kortizol ima i neki svoj dnevni ritam, ujutro je najvisi. Inace kazu da kortizol dize i secer u krvi.

Si provjerila rad stitnjace: TSH, T3, T4? To isto nije lose imati za ukupnu sliku.

----------


## nana1973

Jeli mi može tko reći kako mu izgledaju moji nalazi?
Vađeni 3.dc:
PROLAKTIN  232 mlU/L(40-530)
TESTOSTERON  5,8 nmol/L(0,22-2,9)
TSH  1,36 mlU/L(0,465-4,681)
LH  4,4 U/L(2,4-12,6)
FSH 13,5 U/L(3,5-12,5)
ESTRADIOL 143 pmol/L (90,1-716)

Testosteron i FSH su mi iznad gornje granice. Molim vas da mi kažete što vi mislite i šta da dalje činim jer sam ove hormone vadila na svoju ruku a dostupan mi je trenutno samo soc.ginekolog.
Svi drugi nalazi-i moji i MM-a su uredni(rađena i laparo i niš nije nađeno).

----------


## runi

Može li netko objasniti što znači kad je FSH povišen, tj. granica je 12, a moj je 12,24, nalaz 3 dc!?

----------


## lilium

nana1973,
testosteron moze biti povisen iz vise razloga, npr, zna biti povisen kod PCOSa - no kod tebe LH nije povisen, ne spominjes da je UZV ukazivao da su jajnici policisticni; takodjer poviseni testosteron moze biti npr. povezan i s metabolizmom secera - kakav ti je secer?  za pocetak odi s nalazima do ginekologa i zamoli za tumacenje

cure, sto se tice FSHa - idealno je ako je nesto nizi, no sve su to statistike - citajuci statistike na netu doci do podataka da ovakva vrijednost moze ukazivati na nesto smanjenu zalihu JS no nije dobro tako se zaletavati s zakljuckom - treba znati i druge detalje; npr. kako se razvijaju folikuli (UZV pracenje); po nekada je izgleda samo stvar da je FSH u tom ciklusu u kojem se mjeri vec poceo rasti (kako on kroz ciklus raste), a ponekada zna i oscilirati izmedju ciklusa

----------


## runi

> cure, sto se tice FSHa - idealno je ako je nesto nizi, no sve su to statistike - citajuci statistike na netu doci do podataka da ovakva vrijednost moze ukazivati na nesto smanjenu zalihu JS no nije dobro tako se zaletavati s zakljuckom - treba znati i druge detalje; npr. kako se razvijaju folikuli (UZV pracenje); po nekada je izgleda samo stvar da je FSH u tom ciklusu u kojem se mjeri vec poceo rasti (kako on kroz ciklus raste), a ponekada zna i oscilirati izmedju ciklusa


Puno ti hvala, baš si me utješila  :Heart:

----------


## likica_i

Ovo su moji rezultati radeni 3 dc:


Folikularna faza(3 dc) 


FSH 6.1 (ref vred. 2.8-11.3) 
LH 6.6 (ref vred. 1.1-11.6) 
Prolactin 364 (ref vred. 40-620) 
Estradiol <5.0 (ref vred. 0-160) 
Testosteron 20.1 (ref vred 63-120)  
TSH 2.07 (ref vred. 0.4-4.0) 
T3 3.9 (ref vred. 2.3-6.29) 
T4 14 (ref vred. 10.3-23.1) 

Na moje pitanje da je estradiol jako nizak, moj ginekolog je komentarisao da je ovo normalno posto je u pitanju 3 dc kada on pada na minimum  i rekao mi je da proverim FSH,LH,estradiol i progesteron jos 14 i 21 dan pa onda na kontrolu.

Juce sam dobila rezultate radene 14 dc gde je estadiol samo 56 a referentna vrednost je (od 30 - 400), FSH je 6.1(u okviru referentne vrednosti), LH nizi nego referentna vrednost dok je progesteron preko 10 a referentna vrednost za ovu fazu je (od 3-7). Sada cekam 21 dan da ponovim opet ove nalaze pa kod ginekologa. Jako sam zabrinuta nesto mi ne mirise na dobro.
Kako je moguce 14 dan LH snizen, progesteron povisen a estradiol dosta nizak za ovu fazu.
Moze li mi neko dati kakav savet u jezi ovog.

----------


## uporna

Evo i mojih nalaza 3 dan ciklusa  :Sad:  

TSH 0,01 (0,63-4,19)
FT4  17,60 (9,8-16,8)
FT3 6,00   (4,6-7,8)
LH 3,90 (1,6-9,3 folikularna f)
FSH 6,40 (1,68-11,38 folikularna f.)
Testosteron 0,95 ( 0,3-3,4)
Estradiol manji od 0,05 ( 0,08-0,79 folikularna f.)
Prolaktin 25,10 (1,9-25)
DHEA-SO4 2,80 (0,9-11,7)
antitijela:
TG 261,20 sve više od 100 je pozitivno
TPO negativan

Sve u svemu već naručena za UZV i punkciju štitnjače, a moj priželjkivani postupak u 11.-tom mogu zaboraviti do druge godine. 
Očigledno autoimunološki problemi.
Uzalud ja hopsala zbog normalnog nalaza ACL-a kad me sad opali sa druge strane.
Ima li još nešto što bi mi moglo iskočiti kao probelm   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pirica

*uporna *  :Love:

----------


## Dadica

*uporna*  :Love:  možda ne ove godine ali bit će druge *sigurno*

----------


## runi

*uporna*  :Heart:

----------


## lilium

uporna   :Love:  

likica_i,
nisu svi ciklusi isti, no ako estrogen pada, LH nizi, progesteron povisen - da ti 14 dan nije vec ovulacija prosla? da li ti dr. i uzv-om prati ciklus -koliko dana ti ciklusi inace traju?

----------


## likica_i

Ciklusi su mi tocni kao sat, na 27 dana. Inace nisam jos pocela pratiti ovulaciju ultrazvukom ali od iduceg meseca bi morala ici na folikulometriju
Znam da kada LH padne a progesteron raste da je blizu ovulacija ali me cudi zasto je LH nizi od referentne vrednosti, valjda i kada padne treba da bude u referentnom intervalu.

----------


## lilium

likica_i,
kazu da razlozi za niski LH mogu biti i stres, mali body-mass index, a bome nismo ni svi isti, takodjer bez UZVa je tesko potvrditi sto se kroz ovaj ciklus desava.

----------


## rikikiki

> Znam da kada LH padne a progesteron raste da je blizu ovulacija ali me cudi zasto je LH nizi od referentne vrednosti, valjda i kada padne treba da bude u referentnom intervalu.


Kada se bliži ovulacija onda LH naglo skoči - ta pojava se može mjeriti LH trakicama, znači kada testna linija bude ista ili tamnija od kontrolne (što znači da je LH narastao) u roku 24-36 sati trebala bi nastupiti ovulacija. Nakon tog peeka LH pada. Nakon ovulacije progesteron počinje rasti.




> Kako je moguce 14 dan LH snizen, progesteron povisen a estradiol dosta nizak za ovu fazu.


Vjerojatno je ovulacija već prošla, pa je progesteron već počeo rasti. LH peek je završio pa je LH počeo padati, a folikul izlučuje estradiol, pa s obzirom da je folikul već prsnuo prestao se izlučivati estradiol. To je moje nekakvo laičko tumačenje.

Možda ti se javi Barbi26, ona je "diplomirala" spolne hormone!

----------


## likica_i

:Smile:  Hvala na odgovorima cure

----------


## andream

Da li netko ima iskustva s jako visokim progesteronom 3.dc? Čitam svugdje o manjku, a o višku ništa nisam našla (dakle vrijednost je 18, a ref. vrijednost od 0,6 do 4,7). To bi trebalo onda biti OK ili...? To je čak visoko i za sredinu ciklusa...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo  i  mojih  hormona  4 dc:
LH  9.41  ( 2.00 - 15.00 )
FSH  6.60  ( 3.00 - 20.00 )
Estradiol  66  ( 25 - 221 )

PRL   47.52  ( 1.9 - 25.9 )

Vidim  da  mi  je  prolaktin  visok  i  mislim  da  je  to  moja  prepreka  prema  bebi.
Šta  vi  mislite  ???

----------


## lilium

koliko sam naucila poviseni prolaktin moze ometati ovulaciju; moguce da je to problem. Si provjerila stitnjacu (TSH, F4, F3...)?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Nisam  radila  hormone  štitnjače  dr.  mi  je  dala  da  izvadim  samo  ove. Danas  sam  bila  kod  nje  i  dala  mi  je  bromergon  za  sljedeća  dva  mjeseca  po  pola  tablete  i  da  nastavim  sa  utogestanom.
Za  dva  mjeseca  opet  kontrola  pa  ćemo  vidjeti  ima  li  kakvih  pomaka.

----------


## lilium

Tomislava, sretno   :Heart:

----------


## eris

Drage moje iskusne forumašice,
može meni mala pomoć kod očitavanja nalaza hormona u folikularnoj fazi ciklusa(3.DC)
ESTRADIOL  54    referentne vrijednosti 18-147
PROGESTERON 0,89  REF.VRIJ.  0,25-0,54
FSH 8,3                     ref,vrije.     2,9-12,00
LH  5,7                                        1,5-8,00
PROLAKTIN 3,7                            1,3-25
TESTOTERON  0,67                       0,1-0,9
Progesteron mi nešto povisok, šta li bi to moglo značiti!?
Hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## lilium

eris,
ovo sto ti je progesteron jos nesto visi mislim da moze znaciti da se jos nije do kraja "iscistio" iz organizma nakon proslog ciklusa, mozda je zuto tijelo malo zaostalo u razgradnji ili je prisutna lutealna cistica (sto se moze provjeriti UZVom); ovako amaterski mislim da to nije nista zabrinjavajuce svi ostali hormoni su ti dobri. Progesteron se uglavnom gleda samo 21 dan ciklusa (tj. 7 dana nakon ovulacije i 6-8 dana prije slijedece M)- tada je signifikantan.
 :Heart:

----------


## eris

lilium, hvala na odgovoru.
Evo i očiglednog zaključka: do njega je!!!Nije mi to milo, naprotiv, stalno sam mislila da sa mnom nešto nije ok, i bila sam spremna na sve. S njim će ići malo teže. Posumnjala sam jednom kada sam na inzistiranje doktora radila neki postkoiutalni test, sat vremena nakon odnosa.Doctor je uzeo uzorak i 15 minuta gledao na mikroskop te utvrdio da ih ima manji broj, samo 5, a treba da ih bude 20-tak. međutim, rekao je da nekad uzeti uzorak nije mjerodavan.
E tada mi je sinulo, MM uz to ima i bruh(oteknuti donji dio stomaka koji ide prema mošnjama) i ja sam nekako bila ubjeđena da bi to mogao bitoi uzrok, a on se užasava operacije(ratni stradalnik- operisan 10 puta do sada, samo Božjim čudom ostao živ)
Tako, da nam ne preostaje ništa drugo do grickanje sjemenki suncokreta, bioastin i možda pokušati rjeđim odnosima u pravo vrijeme, ili još jednimAIH.
Lilium, puno si mi pomogla!

----------


## extremo

Cure, mlim vas da mi ovo protumačite:

Vadila sam 3.dan ciklusa i dobila ovo:

Inzulin  6.60  (6-27)
TSH      3.210 (0.63-4.19)
LH        3.30   (1.6-9.3)
FSH      4.20   (1.68-11.38)
Testosteron 4.30  (0.3-3.4)
Estradiol   0.10  (0.08-0.79)
Prolaktin  8.40 (1.9-25.0)
DHEA-SO4  9.20 (0.9-11.7)

Što znači ovaj povišeni teststeron?
Hvala vam curke!!!

----------


## extremo

Molim Vas, puno bi mi to značilo!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Extremo*  mislim  da  povišeni  testosteron  utječe  negativno  na  ovulaciju,  ako  sam  dobro  zapamtila.

----------


## lilium

extremo,
kao sto je i tomislava rekla, utice na ovulaciju, no ne znam da li je to povecanje kod tebe takvo da moze bitnije uticati - ono sto je dobro je da su ti svi drugi hormoni u grancama; TSH je u granicama no malo je visi - nisi napisala kakvi su ti hormoni stitnjace T3 i T4?

----------


## extremo

Hvala Vam puno Tomislava i Lilium.
Ja druge nalaze nisam ni vidjela tak da ne znam kakvo mi je stanje sa štitnjačom ili mi to možda nisu ni vadili?Provjerit ću prvom prilikom kod doktora u svom kartonu pa ću javiti.Baš ste me malo razveselile, valjda nije tako strašno. Trebam počet sa klomifenima samo se neke druge stvari zakomplicirale pa je odgođeno neko vrijeme dok se ne poprave drugi nalazi.Hvala još jednom

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo  prošla  su  dva  mjeseca  od  kada  sam  počela  piti  bromergon, išla  sam  ponovno  vaditi  krv  i  iznenađenje  prl  još  viši  84,57 ( 1.9 - 25.9 ), prvi  put  bio  47.
E  sad  stvarno  više  neznam  ko  je  ovdje  lud.
Vadila  sam  i  TSH  koji  je  1.891 ( 0.470 - 5.010 ).
To  sam  vadila  22 dc  jer  mi  je  dr. rekla  da  se  prl  može  raditi  bilo  koji  dan.  :?

----------


## uporna

TOMISLAVA ovo je jako čudno da je prolaktin uz bromergon tako jako visok tj. viši nego dok nisi koristila lijek. Da li si slučajno propustila uzeti lijek prije vađenja krvi? Meni ako ne popijem ujutro tabletu prl bude dvostruko viši od gornje granice.
Osim toga trebalo bi isključiti grešku laboratorija. Ako oni nisu pogriješili mislim da moraš ići do doktora. 
Sretno.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Prestala  sam  piti  bromergon  par  dana  prije  vađenja  krvi.
Misliš  da  je  visok  zbog  toga  ?   :?

----------


## uporna

> Prestala  sam  piti  bromergon  par  dana  prije  vađenja  krvi.
> Misliš  da  je  visok  zbog  toga  ?   :?


Meni je dovoljno da preskočim 1 tabletu i on raste. Ajde sad mi je lakše kad kažeš da si par dana prije vađenja krvi prestala piti bromergon jer zbilja mi je bilo čudno da bi uz bromergon prl. bio još i viši.
Vidi sa doktorom osim bromergona postoji i neki lijek na d... nemam pojma kako se zove a i lakše ga navodno podnose. Svakako bi trebala biti na terapiji ako želiš trudnoću.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Zove  se  dostinex, stvarno  sam  se  prepala  kad  sam  vidila  da  je  još  viši  nego  prije, sad  si  me  malo  umirila.

----------


## uporna

> Zove  se  dostinex, stvarno  sam  se  prepala  kad  sam  vidila  da  je  još  viši  nego  prije, sad  si  me  malo  umirila.


Mislim da moraš sa doktorom vidjeti i napraviti pretrage da li ti prl. uredno pada uz bromergon (to ti je jedan dan u bolnici - dnevna bolnica) kada ležiš i daju ti bromergon i vade svakih par sati krv.
Isto tako vidi da li bi trebalo raditi MR ili CT hipofize da se isključi mikroadenom. Ima tu dosta stvari koje se mogu provjeriti a najbitnije je da budeš na terapiji jer uz povišen prl. nema trudnoće.

----------


## wewa

> TOMISLAVA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zove  se  dostinex, stvarno  sam  se  prepala  kad  sam  vidila  da  je  još  viši  nego  prije, sad  si  me  malo  umirila.
> 
> 
> Mislim da moraš sa doktorom vidjeti i napraviti pretrage da li ti prl. uredno pada uz bromergon (to ti je jedan dan u bolnici - dnevna bolnica) kada ležiš i daju ti bromergon i vade svakih par sati krv.
> Isto tako vidi da li bi trebalo raditi MR ili CT hipofize da se isključi mikroadenom. Ima tu dosta stvari koje se mogu provjeriti a najbitnije je da budeš na terapiji jer uz povišen prl. nema trudnoće.


ja sam imala slucaj vrlo tvrdoglavog prolaktina - imam ga jos uvijek.

kad je dijagnosticirana hiperprolaktinemija, prl nije bio strasno povecan. nakon prve ture bromergona jos je vise skocio. pa smo presli na dostinex, pa je prl bio jos veci. opet dostinex i prl se drzi. rjesenje smo nasli kad smo se odlucili za dugotrajnu malu dozu Bromergona - vrlo oprezno krenuti sa 1/2 tbl i nakon 7-10 dana povecati na 1 tbl. tek nakon 2-3 mjeseca dobila sam normalne vrijednosti.

u medjuvremenu iskljucili smo eventualne adenome hipofize, radila sam CT, uzv stitnjace i hormone stitne, sve ok.

znaci, obicno curama prl padne vec nakon prve doze bromergona, ali nije uvijek i svima tako - kljucna je stvar biti strpljiv, sve ce doci na svoje  :Wink:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja  se  samo  nadam  da  je  to  jedina  prepreka  na  putu  do  moje  bebice  jer  su  svi  ostali  nalazi  uredni  i  kod  mene  i  MM.
Hvala  curke    :Kiss:

----------


## elena

Radila sam opet neke pretrage u dogovoru sa dr. R. i evo rezulatata koje zasad imam:
protrombin. vrijeme  0.99 ;          > 0.70 
.       INR                 1.01   ;         < 1.12 bez terapije
APTT sec                  25      ;        22 - 28
APTT omjer 1           1.01     ;       0.00 - 999.00
fibrinogen g/L           2.9        ;     1.8 - 3.5
Antitrombin (AT III) % 110      ;    75 - 125
Protein C %              87.70       ;  70.00 - 140.00

TSH mU/L         3.50   ;    0.27 - 4.20  :/ 
FT4 pmol/L       20.12  ;    12.00 - 22.00
Anti-TPO kIU/L  10.93   ;  < 34
Anti-Tg kIU/L    19.34   ;  < 115.0
Prolaktin mIU/L 850.20  ; 127 - 637   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ponovila sam prolaktin jutros jer sam neki dan bila sva izvan sebe, a ionako sam išla još u drugi labos izvaditi LAC pa je dragi počastio i Prolaktinom  :Smile: 
Sad još čekam nalaze za LAC, aCL-IgG, aCL-IgM AT i homocistein.
Koagulacija mi se zasad čini ok, još ćemo vidjeti ove imunol. nalaze, prolaktin ću vjerojatno trebati na terapiju, jer svako malo mi je povišen otprilike svaki drugi put kada vadim je povišen.
Jedino me brine ovaj TSH, jer ljetos mi je bio oko 2,5, a sad već na 3,5 svašta?? A sva ova antitijela su mi ok, nije mi dr. tražio T3 i T4 ali i to mi je prije bilo ok. Sad ne znam da li je i to za neku terapiju, nešto sam čitala da ukoliko su ovi drugi nalazi u redu da onda terapija i nije potrebna, ah vidjet ćemo uskoro. Samo da mi se ne oduži postupak opet zbog toga, trebala sam krenuti sa supresijom za nekih 15-ak dana, tako da sad ne znam što će biti s tim??

----------


## lilium

elena,
koagulacija mi se cini dobrom
prolaktin nesto povisen i TSH malo prema gore - to moze biti i povezano, da se izregulirati, vidjet cemo sto ce ti jos doktor reci.
Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## teacher

Imam jedno pitanje vezano za hormone. Prestajem piti Diane pa me zanima kada bi se mogao uraditi nalaz hormona budući da tablete utječu na status hormona i tako ostaje još neko vrijeme nakon prestanka uzimanja.

----------


## elena

> elena,
> koagulacija mi se cini dobrom
> prolaktin nesto povisen i TSH malo prema gore - to moze biti i povezano, da se izregulirati, vidjet cemo sto ce ti jos doktor reci.
> Sretno


lilium thx, kad ti kažeš da je ok i da se da izregulirati niti ne sumnjam   :Wink:  
U pon. ću imati još neke nalaze pa ću onda zvati dr.R. , slažem se da nije ništa strašno čak se i nadam da stignemo to izregulirati čak i bez da pomičemo planirani postupak, vidjet ćemo, ma nije ni kratko pomicanje strašno glavno da se sve poklopi.

----------


## ZO

jel može netko rezimirati:
uz TSH, T3 i T4 što bi još u vezi štitnjače trebalo iskontrolirat....
mislim tu i na antitijela, ali više nisam sigurna kako se zove što...

----------


## Vali

*elena*, sad sam se sjetila. Dr. R je rekao da je TSH zimi uvijek viši. Sad ne kužim baš zašto, ali valjda ima neke veze.

----------


## uporna

> jel može netko rezimirati:
> uz TSH, T3 i T4 što bi još u vezi štitnjače trebalo iskontrolirat....
> mislim tu i na antitijela, ali više nisam sigurna kako se zove što...


atittijela su TG i TPO

----------


## ZO

e onda ću ponovit sljedeći paketić pretraga u vezi štitnjače:
TSH, T3, T4, anti-TG, anti-TPO....
hvala   :Heart:

----------


## MMK

> jel može netko rezimirati:
> uz TSH, T3 i T4 što bi još u vezi štitnjače trebalo iskontrolirat....
> mislim tu i na antitijela, ali više nisam sigurna kako se zove što...


Mislim da je u slučajeevima trudnoće ili priprema za T bolje raditi FT3 i FT4 od T3 i T4, ne sjećam se tačno zasto. F označava slobodni tirojodin.

----------


## ZO

a jel bolje onda još dodat i FT3 i FT4 uz ovo što sam napisala ili je šašavo radit i jedno i drugo? ja bi najradije sve jer uvijek ispadne da na kraju neki na još nešto može ukazivati ako nije uredan....

----------


## uporna

> a jel bolje onda još dodat i FT3 i FT4 uz ovo što sam napisala ili je šašavo radit i jedno i drugo? ja bi najradije sve jer uvijek ispadne da na kraju neki na još nešto može ukazivati ako nije uredan....


Ako možeš dobiti sve na uputnicu ti dodaj i ft3 i ft4, oni su precizniji pokazatelji ali je t3 i t4 ukupni. Od viška glava ne boli.  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a jel bolje onda još dodat i FT3 i FT4 uz ovo što sam napisala ili je šašavo radit i jedno i drugo? ja bi najradije sve jer uvijek ispadne da na kraju neki na još nešto može ukazivati ako nije uredan....
> 
> 
> Ako možeš dobiti sve na uputnicu ti dodaj i ft3 i ft4, oni su precizniji pokazatelji ali je t3 i t4 ukupni. Od viška glava ne boli.


tak ću i probat onda užicat, jedino nisam htjela da nešto u svemu bude nelogično, pa da ne ispadne svašta, hvala   :Heart:

----------


## kontra

stigao i moj nalaz... hormoni ok, tj svi u granicama, al nemam ovulacije. kako je to moguce?!  :? 

nemojte se   :Laughing:  

 :Heart:

----------


## likica_i

Imam jedno pitanje u vezi ovulacije. Ima redovne mens. cikluse na 28 dana, hormoni Ok. radeni pre 3 meseca. Ono sto zelim pitati je, posto svaki mesec imam ovulacije potvrcene Lh trakicama a i simptomima (ziganje jajnika, sekret) ovaj mesec to nisam imala a i Lh trake su u vreme ocekivane ovulacije bile negativne 11dc, 12dc, 13dc, 14dc. 21 dana bi htela napraviti analizu progesterona i potvrditi dali je mozda ovulacija bila ranije. 
E sad me interesuje ako je ovulacija obavljena uspesno dali progesteron treba biti u okviru ref. vrednisti ili ce npr. ako nije bilo ovulacije biti ispod ref. vrednosti.

----------


## Superman

> stigao i moj nalaz... hormoni ok, tj svi u granicama, al nemam ovulacije. kako je to moguce?!  :?


Što si sve radila od hormona? U "standardnom paketu" preliminarnih pretraga obično nisu uključeni FT4, FT3, TSH, ACTH, kortizol.

Na žalost, moguće je da i uz uredan hormonalni status nema ovulacije.... No za takvu dijagnozu trebalo bi definitivno i UZV praćenje. Jesi pokušala s folikulometrijom?

----------


## uporna

Za ovulacije je bitan i prolaktin.

----------


## kontra

TSH = 3.15 (0.3-3.6)
T3 i T4 nisu radeni, navodno, jer je TSH uredan?!
FSH = 6.9 (1.8-9.4)
LH = 3.1 (0.8-10.4)
ESTRADIOL = 0.245 (0.11-0.65)
PROGESTERON ce bit popodne...
PROLAKTIN = 373 (81-597)
TESTOSTERON = 1.5 (0.4-2.74)
SL. TEST. = 3.3 (0.45-10.7)
DHEA-SO4 = 9.3 (1.8-9.8)
ANDROSTENDION = 8.6 (1.7-16.4)

----------


## rikikiki

Ne znam da li mi je promaklo, ali kako znaš da nemaš ovulacije?

----------


## kontra

DHEA-SO4 = 9.3 (1.8-9.8 )

jesan, u dva ciklusa od 10 do 16 dana su folikuli bili izmedu 12 i 16mm.

----------


## Superman

> jesan, u dva ciklusa od 10 do 16 dana su folikuli bili izmedu 12 i 16mm.


I što....ne dolazi do spontanog prsnuća folikula? Jesi pokušala s LH trakicama?

----------


## rikikiki

> jesan, u dva ciklusa od 10 do 16 dana su folikuli bili izmedu 12 i 16mm.


koliki su ti ciklusi?
šta je bilo sa folikulima iza 16. dc?

----------


## kontra

ciklusi su mi 27-29 dana, trakice stalno negativne.
ne znam sta je s folikulima nakon 16. dana, ali ako sam dobro shvatila ne sazrije dovoljno i ne puca.

----------


## rikikiki

> ciklusi su mi 27-29 dana, trakice stalno negativne.
> ne znam sta je s folikulima nakon 16. dana, ali ako sam dobro shvatila ne sazrije dovoljno i ne puca.


Uf ... po ciklusima bi ti O trebala biti između 13. i 15. dc  :? 
A kod kojeg dr. se liječiš? Socijalac ili si već kod MPO specijalista?

----------


## Blekonja

Cure vidim da su mnoge od vas upućene u ovu temu pa vas molim da mi protumačite malo i moj nalaz, krv sam vadila 3 dc, pijem metformin zadnjih par mjeseci (ne znam točno od kad   :Embarassed:  sram me bilo), imam viška kilograma, problema sa inzulinom itd, itd. Dakle

U 10 misecu 2008. vađeni 
T3-1,9 (1,3-3,6)
T4-166 (166)
TSH-0,853 (napominjem da imam čvorove, 2005 sam ih trebala operirati ali nisam opet moram staviti   :Embarassed:  )

U 12 misecu 2008 vađeni

FSH        8,4 (1,8-9,4) 
LH          7,7 (0,8-10,4)
Estradiol 0,561 (0,11-0,65)
Prolaktin 249 (81-597)
Testosteron 3,0 (0,4-2,74)
Sl.testosteron 6,1 (0,45-10,7)
DHEA-SO4-18,9 (1,8-9.8)
Androsten.  24,1 (1,7-16,4)
17-OH prog 5,3 (0,33-3,27)
SHBG 10,5  (20-85)

Molim pomoć najviše me brinu ovi DHEA-SO4, androstendinon, 17-OH i SHBG iako moram reći da sam zadovoljna sa prvim dijelom nalaza jer su bili puno gori prije npr testosteron i sl. testo. 

oprostite na dugom postu  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

T4- 166 (58-161)   :Embarassed:  
DHEA-SO4- 18,9 (1,8-9,8)   :Embarassed:  

i moram dodati da me je već endokrinolog slao na CT nadbubrega zbog DHEA i sve je bilo školski  :D  :?  :?  :?

----------


## kontra

socijalac, sutra na cito prvi put...  :/

----------


## kontra

blekonja, jel tebi to tsh normalan (0.3-3.6, kbcst), a vadili su ti t3 i t4?

----------


## Denny

kontra, jesi li mjerila bazalnu temperaturu? Ako jesi, dali poraste nakon 16 DC? To bi isto mogao biti dobar pokazatelj ima li ovulacije (iako ni to nije 100% sigurno).
Ni ja već par ciklusa ne mogu dobiti pozitivan LH test, crtica postane jača, ali ne kao kontrolna, a dva dana nakon toga poraste temperatura, pa se nadam da ipak uredno ovuliram.

----------


## Blekonja

kontra meni su rekli da je u stvari bitno da je TSH u redu i da onda ne treba vaditi T3 i T4 ( govorili su da je to gle čuda ujedno i zbog ekonomičnosti), međutim pošto je moja mama operirala štitnjaču, a ja imala neke simptome slične njoj, ugurala me preko svog pregleda da dr. pregleda i mene i naravno našli mi čvorove, imala punkciju spremala se na operaciji i onda mi morali vaditi T3 i T4, pa se zbog toga od tada mi dr. da svaki put da vadim sve tri vrijednosti.    :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Mene je izgleda zuljalo 540kn u novcaniku pa sam u petak na 3.dc otisla u lab vaditi hormone da vidim kakvo je stanje nakon godinu dana a i ubrzo krecem s novim IVF postupkom.Evo rezultata:

FSH      9,5     (3,5-12,5)
LH        6,5     (2,4-12,6)
PRL      620    (127-637)
T3        1,21   (1,3-3,1)
T4        103,8  (59-154)
TSH      3,02   (0,27-4,2)

PRL se uz 1 dostinex tjedno drzi na gornjoj granici ali ne znam da li bi ovaj snizeni T3 mogao biti problematican i na kakve poremecaje u radu stitnjace ukazuje obzirom da je TSH ok.

----------


## kontra

deni, nisam mjerila bazalnu, ali meni crtita ne potamni. mozda jedva mrvicu da postane vidljiva ili uopce ne.

blekonja, ma meni je dr na uputnicu napisao i t3 i t4, al kad sam dosla po nalaz to nije izvaceno i pitam tetu na salteru, a ona meni je tsh uredan pa da za to nema potrebe?!

----------


## Blekonja

kontra vjerojatno bi i meni bilo tako da mi nisu našli čvorove, to i jest  ono najgore jer da se nisam "provukla" s mamom ništa ne bi znala (doduše kao da i nisam saznala  :/ ), nisam je operirala, a ona i dalje miruje, čvorovi su tu,  a najvjerojatnije i koji novi, pa ne znam ni šta bi stalno dobijam preporuke od dr. da je operiram da u trudnoći (ne bi li je Bog dao) ne bi stvorila problem, a za sada dok nisam, ne stvara mi nikakve probleme   :Grin:  , pa se bojim ako diram u nju da bi mogla samo podivljati, a osim toga morala bi stalno piti nadomjestak u tabletama. Nisam pametna, operirat ću je ali idem ovih dana po mišljenje dr. u Splitu pa ćemo vidjeti šta  i on kaže!!

----------


## Blekonja

mišljenje dr. za potpomognutu sam mislila sorry

----------


## amyx

Cure da li zna netko možda nakoji se način može sniziti LH ? Postoji li neki čaj ili nešto... :?

----------


## amyx

Ma možda ga i ne treba snižavati. Ništa mi više nije jasno. Gdje god pogledam su različite referentne vrijednosti, ja imam PCOS pa mi više niš nije jasno. A znate dr A. Ona baš i ne priča puno pa kad ja pitam kakvi su nalazi on kaže dobri   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ZO

da li bitno prolaktin vaditi baš 3DC ili je on neovisan o ovim drugima?

----------


## uporna

> da li bitno prolaktin vaditi baš 3DC ili je on neovisan o ovim drugima?


Mislim da je nebitno jer kad sam išla na kontrole kod endokrinologa, unaprijed sam se naručivala za vađenje prolaktina i to nikako nisam mogla znati koji će mi dan ciklusa biti.

----------


## ZO

> ZO prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li bitno prolaktin vaditi baš 3DC ili je on neovisan o ovim drugima?
> 
> 
> Mislim da je nebitno jer kad sam išla na kontrole kod endokrinologa, unaprijed sam se naručivala za vađenje prolaktina i to nikako nisam mogla znati koji će mi dan ciklusa biti.


hvala   :Heart:  , tako sam i mislila   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Moj zadnji nalaz hormona štitnjače:

TSH-1.95 (0.27 - 4.20)
T4-105.00 (66.0 - 181.0)
T3 -1.44  (1.30 - 3.10)
Anti-Tg <11.60  (< 115.0)

E pa sad, Anti-Tg je u 4 mj. 2008. bio 54 (to je ok), ali je zato 2007 bio *865* (loše)!! Zašto je sad tako nisko i trebam li se zabrinuti?!
Koliko će biti iduće godine, ako tako pada   :Grin:  
Inače imam 35, uredne ovulacije u spolne hormone.

----------


## uporna

> Moj zadnji nalaz hormona štitnjače:
> 
> TSH-1.95 (0.27 - 4.20)
> T4-105.00 (66.0 - 181.0)
> T3 -1.44  (1.30 - 3.10)
> Anti-Tg <11.60  (< 115.0)
> 
> E pa sad, Anti-Tg je u 4 mj. 2008. bio 54 (to je ok), ali je zato 2007 bio *865* (loše)!! Zašto je sad tako nisko i trebam li se zabrinuti?!
> Koliko će biti iduće godine, ako tako pada   
> Inače imam 35, uredne ovulacije u spolne hormone.


Bebel super su ti nalazi. TSH je savršen.
E sad ovah anti TG ti je sad negativan, a možda je bio prije visok jer je bio neki upalni proces u pitanju.

----------


## alkemicar

Drage moje,
evo mene s mojim nalazima. Dosadašnji su uvijek bili u redu, ali ovi sada mi se čine lagano zabrinjavajući.
Dakle, radila sam ih jučer na 3dc i stanje je ovakvo:

*FSH 6,68* mlU/mL (3,5-12,5)
*LH 8,11* mlU/mL (2,4-12,6)
*Prolaktin 22,74* ng/mL (4,76-23,3)
*Estradiol 65,10* pg/mL (12,53-165,5)

Iako je sve unutar referentnih vrijednosti (osim prolaktina koji je bliže gornjoj granici što nije dobro), ipak me brine FSH:LH.
Naime, od zadnjeg spontanog su mi ciklusi postali neredoviti (31-40 dana), a najčešće budu oko 37.dana. Otišla sam ginekologu reći da me to brine i radili smo folikulometriju odmah i nije bilo ovulacije. Najprije je vidio samo 1 folikul 9mm kada su mi trebali biti plodni dani, a zatim je taj folikul nestao za par dana i pojavila se cista 16mm i to je sve što je rekao, dao mi da izvadim hormone i dođem opet 11dc na folikulometriju.

Što se vama čini kakvi su mi nalazi i eventualne prognoze po pitanju daljnjih postupaka ili terapije po vašim iskustvima?

..... dugo mi čekati do kraja sljedećeg tjedna kad idem s nalazima kod ginekologa i opet na folikulometriju

----------


## Blekonja

Mislim da se ne moraš brinuti !!   :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

hvala Blekonja   :Love:  

samo da mi je znati onda zašto nemam ovulaciju   :Sad:  
nadam se da će i ginekolog biti optimističan kad odem na pregled

----------


## taca70

alkemicar, jel ti dr spominjao PCOS?LH ne bi trebao biti visi od FSH a kod mene je i uzv potvrdio PCOS.
Malo nize sam postavila pitanje sto znaci snizen T3 uz normalan TSH  :?

----------


## alkemicar

Dr mi nije spominjao PCOS
Sad se na folikulometriji pojavila ta neka cista, ali nije spominjao da išta više od te jedne vidi na UZV
Vidjet ću sad kad odem kakvo je stanje

Ja sam isto pomislila na PCOS posebno što su mi do sada nalazi bili ok, a nakon zadnjeg spontanog već godinu dana ne mogu zatrudniti, ciklusi produljeni (inače mi bili 29dana) a ovulacije nema  :?

----------


## Bebel

uporna,
hvala   :Love:

----------


## MMK

> *FSH 6,68* mlU/mL (3,5-12,5)
> *LH 8,11* mlU/mL (2,4-12,6)


Ja imam sličan omjer LH i FSH, uz uredan uzv nalaz i ostale hormone, prolaktin mi je 400-500 kako kad ref. vrijednost do 590. Dva ljekara su mi rekla da je to ok. sporno bi bilo da je LH 2 i vise x veći od FSH.

----------


## alkemicar

puno hvala   :Heart:  
sad mi je malo lakše   :Love:

----------


## Pinky

evo i moga polu- nalaza

tsh 3,915 (ref.v. 0,470 - 4,640)

normalno, t3 i t4 su mi uredno naplatili, bio na uputnici al ih nisu vadili jer je tsh u okviru ref. vrijednosti. jutros sam otisla u nas lab i pitala ko tu koga jer je pisalo i t3 i t4. njihov odgovor je bio da lab u dbk ne radi t3 i t4 ako na uputnici nije naznacena preporuka kojeg specijalista (mos mislit). sestra moje ginicke je podivljala na taj odgovor, rekla da ce ih zvat i izribat, jer moja ginicka JE specijalista.

anyway, uzela sam ponovo uputnicu za tsh, t3, t4 te je obogatila sa ft3 ft4 i antitjelima. ako su mislili zabusavati, sad ce malo raditi. moja ginicka stavila HITNO na uputnicu i napisala preporuka endokrinologa. legenda.

+ uputila me je da malo manje surfam a malo vise zivim. ko zna, mozda je zena djelomicno i u pravu....

----------


## Pinky

e, da - je li taj tsh za zabrinit se?

----------


## uporna

> e, da - je li taj tsh za zabrinit se?


Po endokrinolozima ne, ali za trudnoću bi TSH trebao biti do 2.

----------


## Pinky

znam da ima puno topica o tsh-u, citala sam ih jucer cijeli dan, al me zanima postoji li nacin da se tsh snizi prirodnim putem? cini mi se da sam vidila omega 3 al ako znate jos nesto, molim vas da napisete. hvala

----------


## Blekonja

ne znam šta da vam kažem,malo poviše gore sam pisala da sam i ja cijelo vrijeme imala uredne nalaze i TSH i T3 i T4, ali imam čvorove i trebam na operaciju tako da to šta je TSH uredan ne znači da nemate čvorove, a ako ih slučajno otkrijete kao što sam ja, dobro, a ako ne, kada zatrudnite oni se mogu aktivirati i napraviti dar-mar, tako sam ja plastično   :Laughing:   shvatila mog endokrinologa koji ne želi ni čuti ništa o postupku potpomognute dok je ne operiram. 

Pa sad ti budi pametan, a opet jedan apsurd barem ovdje u Splitu je da ako je TSH uredan, neće ti nitko svejedno predložiti da napraviš pregled i eventualno ultrazvuk!!! Fuj   :Evil or Very Mad:  našli su štedjeti na bolesti.

----------


## MMK

*Pinky* ima masa čajeva i pripravaka za stitnu ( hiper i hipo) koliko pomažu ne znam, ja kad sam imala problema probavala sam sa svime sto sam čula i saznala- nista nije pomoglo, pa čak ni lijekovi, ali ja sam imala extremnu hipertireozu.
*Blekonja* jesi razmisljala da se odlučis za operaciju- ja sam progledala nakon nje.

----------


## Blekonja

MMK ja sam 2005. imala i dogovoren termin, ali šta da ti kažem kakva sam trtarošica bila da do danas nisam to obavila, a sad trenutno čekam (na listi sam čekanja, baš zbog toga jer mi je nalaz krvi uredan) za ultrazvuk u bolnici. Nakon toga ću je valjda i operirati ako se opet ne uk....   :Grin:  . Valjda neću!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

evo ostatka nalaza. vadila sam ih 3dc pa je to valjda folik. faza (za nju cu napisati ref. vrijednosti)

FSH 4,6 (1.8 - 9.4)
LH   5,8 (0.8 - 10.4)
estradiol 0,218 (0.11-0.65)
prolaktin 421 (81-597)
testosteron 1,7 (0,4- 2.74)
slobodni testosteron 4.9 (0,45 - 10.7)

cine mi se ok? taj prolaktin je mozda malo visi?

----------


## ZO

sve mi se ovo čini OK, pogotovo FSH koji je super, LH je malo viši od njega, ali mislim da tu nema mjesta brizi....
a o prolaktinu ne znam puno...

----------


## Blekonja

Pinky, ovakvi nalazi, a ti se vodiš kao PCOS???   :?

----------


## Pinky

cudom se ne mogu nacuditi mojim nalazima. prije sam imala inverziju lh i fsh i los progesteron. sad mi dr nije dao da vadim progesteron, al izvadit cu i njega slijedeci tjedan cisto da vidim je li terapija gluforminima bila uspjesna. zar je moguce da su mi gluformini ovako lipo ovo izregulirali?

----------


## MMK

> evo ostatka nalaza. vadila sam ih 3dc pa je to valjda folik. faza (za nju cu napisati ref. vrijednosti)
> 
> FSH 4,6 (1.8 - 9.4)
> LH   5,8 (0.8 - 10.4)
> estradiol 0,218 (0.11-0.65)
> prolaktin 421 (81-597)
> testosteron 1,7 (0,4- 2.74)
> slobodni testosteron 4.9 (0,45 - 10.7)
> 
> cine mi se ok? taj prolaktin je mozda malo visi?


Ne znam sta da kažem, izuzev da uzv uz hormonalnu sliku vjerovatno daje kompletniji uvid u situaciju. Meni za nalaz
FSH 5,3 (2-11,6)
LH   6,7 (2,6-12,1)
estradiol 194 (98-592)
prolaktin 492 (64-597) kažu da je ok. i da pazim na prolaktin, tj. da kontrolisem jer je vezan indirektno sa TSH, pa veći TSH može uticati na povećanje prolaktina.

----------


## Pinky

mmk, slicni su nam nalazi skroz, kad uzmes razlike u ref. vrijednostima.

evo malo za pcos:

2.14. Koliko je bitan odnos LH:FSH?

 Naglašavanje važnosti odnosa luteinizirajućeg hormona (LH) i folikulopoticajnog hormona (FSH) varira među liječnicima. Većina žena pred menopauzu ima odnos blizu 1:1. Kod PCOS-a razina LH može biti povećana u odnosu na FSH, nekad i znatno. U svakom slučaju, gdje je LH veći može sugerirati na PCOS i daljnja ispitivanja trebaju se provesti. Neki liječnici tvrde da omjer LH:FSH veći od 2:1 ili 3:1 upućuje na PCOS.

----------


## Pinky

> sve mi se ovo čini OK, pogotovo FSH koji je super, LH je malo viši od njega, ali mislim da tu nema mjesta brizi....
> a o prolaktinu ne znam puno...


  :Kiss:   glavno da je fsh dobar  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

> cudom se ne mogu nacuditi mojim nalazima. prije sam imala inverziju lh i fsh i los progesteron. sad mi dr nije dao da vadim progesteron, al izvadit cu i njega slijedeci tjedan cisto da vidim je li terapija gluforminima bila uspjesna. zar je moguce da su mi gluformini ovako lipo ovo izregulirali?



ja isto moram reći da se i meni popravio nalaz nije najbolji, malllko je bolji i gle sad..... I JA PIJEM METFORMIN (Siofor), znači ipak djeluje, ali meni su neki drugi hormoni loši sada, ma luda sam više em od njihovih vrijednosti na papiru, em od njih samih šta luduju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pinky

cisto usporedbe radi, evo mojih nalaza sad i  prije gluformina:

FSH 4,6 (1.8 - 9.4) *prije: 7.8*
LH 5,8 (0.8 - 10.4) *prije : 10.9*
estradiol 0,218 (0.11-0.65) *prije: 0,107*
prolaktin 421 (81-597) *prije: 357*
testosteron 1,7 (0,4- 2.74) nije rađeno
slobodni testosteron 4.9 (0,45 - 10.7)  nije rađeno

----------


## Blekonja

nažalost u staraca sam na komp. pa nemam nalaze kod sebe da malo usporedim, ali mislim da mi metformin u konačnici jako dobro čini, malo sam, al opet samo malčicu smršavila, vaga mi baš nešto to ni ne pokazuje, ali vidim po odjeći, a šta ja znam više pun mi ih je kufer!!  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

el se progesteron treba vaditi TOCNO 21.dc ili od 20.-23.?

----------


## MMK

Za sta se koristi metformin i gu.... sad zaboravih kako se zove?
Meni na osnovu ovih nalaza koje imam niko nije nikada predložio nikakve lijekove.
Radila progesteron mislim 10dpo. i iznosio 40 (5-80), uzv-om potvrđeno da ovuliram.

----------


## MMK

Progesteron bi se trebao vaditi 7 dpo. ne prije.

----------


## ZO

> cudom se ne mogu nacuditi mojim nalazima. prije sam imala inverziju lh i fsh i los progesteron. sad mi dr nije dao da vadim progesteron, al izvadit cu i njega slijedeci tjedan cisto da vidim je li terapija gluforminima bila uspjesna. zar je moguce da su mi gluformini ovako lipo ovo izregulirali?


naavno da je moguće, meni je uregulirao hormone, sredio ovulacije i jajnici mi izgledaju super, dokazano na laparoskopiji, a s obzirom da sam i prije gluformina prošla jednu znam da nisu tako izgledali...

----------


## Pinky

ah znaci sve one muke od nuspojava su se ipak isplatile  :D

----------


## ZO

> ah znaci sve one muke od nuspojava su se ipak isplatile  :D


a jesu, ja stvarno zadovoljna, barem što se ciklusa tiče

----------


## Pinky

meni je jedino bezveze sto sam cili zivot imala cikluse 30 dana, u dan, a sad mi se skratili na 28.....

----------


## TwistedQ

Evo i moji nalazi ( spremam se za novi postupak ):

FSH  5,2 ( 1,8-9,4 )
LH    5,1 ( 0,8-10,4 )
E  0,088 (0,11-0,65 )
PR  1358 ( 81-597 )
TES  1,4 ( 0,4-2,74 )
TSH 2,89 ( 0,3-3,6 )


Što mislite?  :?
1/ Ima li veze što je ESTRADIOL malo niži?
2/ PROLAKTIN neću ni komentirati - luduje..   :Rolling Eyes:  
3/ TSH -visoko?
4/ LH?

Hvala..

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, sto ustvari taj prolaktin cini? Netko mi je nekad rekao da ako je povisen, nema ovulacije. Ja imam povisen prolaktin i uredne ovulacije pa mi sad to bas nije jasno?!  :?

----------


## MMK

> Cure, sto ustvari taj prolaktin cini? Netko mi je nekad rekao da ako je povisen, nema ovulacije. Ja imam povisen prolaktin i uredne ovulacije pa mi sad to bas nije jasno?!  :?


tikica koliko povisen prolaktin ? Meni je dr. rekao da pazim jer povisen prolaktin ometa O, e sta mu sad to znači...

----------


## MMK

Mislim da bi uzročno posljedična veza trebala biti ovakva ( laički)
visok prolaktin= nizak progesteron = lose žuto t.= nemogućnost T
i to ako prolaktin nije previse visok, a ako je onda ne znam jel dolazi do O.

----------


## Vali

Mislim da povišeni prolaktin može dovesti do izostanka ovulacije, ali i implantacije.

----------


## Pinky

hmmm mmk objasnjenje se cini logicnim. meni i tebi je prolatin negdi skoro pa isti i vidim da si rekla da su ti rekli da je to ok. sutra cu ponovo vaditi krv za tsh (ovaj put se NADAM da ce uraditi i t3 i t4, ft3 i ft4) pa se nadam da ce biti mrvu bolje... mozda..

----------


## Šiškica

Moji hormoni su prava koma.   :/  

Inzulin *25*    (42-188)
TSH 2.820   (0.63-4.19)
LH   *9.2*      (1.6 - 9.3)
FSH   *7.3*     (1.66-11.38)
Testosteron     *1.00*    (0.3-3.4)
Estradiol    *  0.12*        (0.08-0.79)
Prolaktin     *14.5*         (1.9 -25)
DHEA-SO4  *  4.9*       (0.9-11.7)
Glukoza     *4.1*          (3.8-6.1)

Ovi omjeri FSH:LH  bi trebali biti 3:1  a kod mene nisu ni 1:1  :/

----------


## taca70

Prolaktin je meni vec duuugo totalna misterija jer sam vec 13 god. pod lijekovima a bebe nema pa nema.Znam da snizava estrogen, progesteron, FSH i uzrokuje hipotireozu pa po toj logici ako i dolazi do ovulacije nije bas kvalitetna.Mene je totalno izludio jer mi je trebalo valjda 8 god. da ga strpam u ref.vrijednosti.

----------


## zisu

*Šiškica* kad je LH visi od FSH upucuje na dijagnozu PCO koju vidim imas. Ja takoder oduvijek imam PCO i moj LH je uvijek bar duplo visi od FSH, a progesteron uvijek jako nizak. 
Mislim da je idealno kad je LH slican FSH bar mi je tako objasnjeno. 

A sta se tice prolaktina mogu reci da mi je uvijek bio i vise nego savrsen sve u referentnim vrijednostima da bi prosli tjedan na pregledu dr R ustanovio da mi iz bradavica kaplje tekucina i da imam galaktoreju i rekao da moram na bromergon, a nalaz star mjesec dana opet savrsen. Na to mi je odgovorio da nalaz iz krvi nije jedini pokazatelj povisenog prolaktina. 
Vezano za poviseni prolaktin i galaktoreju rekao mi je da mi i radi toga dolazi do izostanaka M i anovulatornih ciklusa. 
Ne mogu sad naci ali također sam negdje bila procitala da poviseni prolaktin izaziva i rane spontane pobacaje.

----------


## zisu

> Mislim da povišeni prolaktin može dovesti do izostanka ovulacije, ali i implantacije.


Ovaj odgovor sam i ja dobila od doktora da ometa implantaciju.

I sad nakon sta sam ovo saznala i jos mi zadnja 2 IVF-a nisu uspjela mozda je stvarno u tome problem :/ 
Pokusat cu slijedeci postupak s bromergonom i malo drukcijom stimulacijom pa tko zna....

----------


## lilium

twistedQ, prolaktin za poctak treba spustiti, TSH je u granicama, no on moze biti u vezi s prolaktinom (pa se spustanjem prolaktina mozda i on jos malo spusti), a da li to ima veze s estradiolom-ne znam - no estradiol ima veze s antralnim folikulima i sl. pa ako prolaktin ometa ovulaciju (utice na folikule) to moze biti u vezi; LH ti je jos uvijek nizi od FSH, to sto je blizu FSHu jos nista ne mora znaciti 

siskica, 
kao sto je i zisu rekla, vidim da vec u potpisu imas PCOS - kod PCOSa je ovakva anomalija LH i FSH omjera cese prisutna (no ona sama nije dovoljni dokaz za PCOS), testosteroni i secer su ti dobri, inzulin je nesto nizi - koliko sam citala kod PCOSa zna biti problem kada su inzulin i secer poviseni, ovaj nizi inzulin moze (ali i nemora) ukazivati na neke anomalije s metabolizmom secera, no to treba doktor protumaciti

sto se tice prolaktina, istrazivala sam to i vezu s spontanima, nedavno sam nekome odgovarala na tu temu; koliko sam naucila poviseni prolaktin ometa ovulaciju, moze ju i posve odgoditi, no pretpostavlja se da moze uticati i na opci hormonalni sastav koji onda nije optimalan za razvoj rane trudnoce - ni doktorima tu nije sve do kraja jasno kako djeluje: neka studija iz 1998 spominje hiperprolaktonemiju kao moguc uzrok ponavljajucih pobacaja, neki kazu da poviseni prolaktin utice na manju produkciju progesterona u lutealnoj fazi...

Sretno cure!

----------


## tikica_69

Koliko sam ja shvatila doktora, svi ostali su ok, u odnosu na PRL. 
Evo:

T3  2,1  (1,5-2,6)
TSH  3,7  (0,46-4,68)
T4  92  (71-141)
E2 (estradiol)  185  (95-592)
PRL  682  (64-395)
testoteron 1,2  (0,2-2,7)
FSH  4,7  (2,0-11,6)
LH  2,0  (2,6-12,1)

Sad pijem Bromergon....valjda ce to pomoci  :/

----------


## uporna

Cure, 
ja imam hiperprolaktinemiju i obavezno morate trošiti bromergon ako vam je prolaktin povišen. Nemojte niti ići u postupke ako nije u granicama jer je to gubitak vremena i novca.
Isto tako bromergon pijem i sad u trudnoći, možda ću morati do kraja trudnoće još ne znam, ali sam u prethodne dvije trudnoće prekinula sa bromergonom nakon što je bio pozitivan test i imala spontane. 
Mislim da je prolaktin jako važan, kao i TSH. Kad se sve poklopi trudnoća je moguća pa i prirodno uz loš spermiogram muža.

----------


## Pinky

> Koliko sam ja shvatila doktora, svi ostali su ok, u odnosu na PRL. 
> Evo:
> 
> T3  2,1  (1,5-2,6)
> TSH  3,7  (0,46-4,68)
> T4  92  (71-141)
> E2 (estradiol)  185  (95-592)
> PRL  682  (64-395)
> testoteron 1,2  (0,2-2,7)
> ...


tikice sta ti je reka ta tsh? moj je skoro toliki - 3,9 u istim ref. vrijednostima. t3 i t4 mi zadnji put nisu napravili, pa sam ponovila jutros

----------


## tikica_69

Rekli su mi da je osim hiperprolaktinemije, nalaz ok  :/ 
Pa onda valjda je  :?

----------


## Pinky

> Rekli su mi da je osim hiperprolaktinemije, nalaz ok  :/ 
> Pa onda valjda je  :?


super onda je i moj   :Kiss:

----------


## TwistedQ

Lilium - hvala..

Čitam malo po netu, navodno alkohol podiže prolaktin?!
Vadila sam krv 2.1. - nakon dočeka..  

Mislim da ću ponoviti nalaz prolaktina..    :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

hmmm i ja sam vadila prolaktin 2.1.....

----------


## lilium

TwistedQ,
za alkohol ne znam, no razne stvari tu mogu uticati, kazu da ga i stres podize, a i koliko se sjecam i fizicka aktivnost (znam da sam po dolasku u lab morala prije vadjenja tamo sjediti jedno 20ak min)
Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## TwistedQ

Od sinoć sam ipak na Bromergonu, popila sam samo 1/2 tablete sinoć, tlak mi je ( upravo izmjeren ) 77/43..  
Ne znam jeli to u okviru onog šta se oćekuje, znajući da Bromergon spušta tlak..

----------


## taca70

Twisted, tako ti je to s bromergonom, ja sam ponekad mislila da umirem, vise nisam disala koliko mi je tlak bio nizak a i inace sam niskotlakas.Zato slava dostinexu koji me je vratio u zivot.

----------


## BE

Curke koliko je prema vašem iskustvu maksimalna vrijednost FSH pri kojoj se radi stimulacija???

I kao što su mi neki savjetovali cykloproginove (ili kako god se već piše :/ ) nema ni zakupiti ni za naručiti u Hrvatskoj jer se navodno više ne proizvodi koja je dobra zamjena (to sam već negdje pročitala al hitno mi je pa ne mogu pronaći)??

----------


## ZO

T3 2,1 ( 1,5-2,6 nmol/l )
fT3 6,6 ( 3,5-9,5 pmol/l )
TSH 3,4 ( 0,46-4,68 mIU/l ) 
T4 125 ( 71-141 nmol/I )
fT4 16,8 ( 10-28 pmol/l )
anti-Tg pozitivno 243,9 kIU/l nema ref.vrijednosti
anti-TPO 459,7 H    ( 0-34 kU/l ) - e tu sam skroz zazujala!!!!!
pa moja antitijela su OGROMNA....a ni TSH mi se ne sviđa...jel ima netko komentar možda?

----------


## alec

*ZO* - TSH je definitivno previsok. ne bi smio biti veći od 2.
u antitijela se ne kužim   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## tiki_a

ZO, povišena antitijela mugu upućivati na to da TSH varira, čas je prenizak čas previsok, ali i ne mora biti ništa od toga. Moje je jedno ant. dosta lošije, ali TSH mi je ok. Znači ona se mogu zanemariti ako je TSH dobar, ali potrebno je redovito ga kontrolirati (TSH).

----------


## uporna

*ZO* povišena antitijela definitivno znače da polako štitnjača odlazi (ovo polako znači tipa za 10, 20 godina) ali su ti ostali svi u granicama normale osim što bi ti TSH za trudnoću trebao biti do 2. E sad da li je i sam spontani utjecao na ovaj nalaz antitijela to ti ne znam reći. Bilo bi dobro otići dobrom doktoru koji ima senzibiliteta za mpo trudnoće pa će se i posvetiti ovakvim tvojim nalazim. Jer će ti većina endokrinologa reći da su nalazi OK. Šaljem ti pp.

----------


## ZO

nisam ni pomislila da bi moj spontani mogao utjecati na nalaze...beta je bila ispod 5 kada sam išla ovo raditi....da nisam vadila betu ne bi ni znala da sam bila trudna...to je ekstra rani pobačaj iliti biokemijska...
slažem se da mi TSH treba definitivno biti do 2, a shvaćam da mi antitijela upropaštavaju štitnjaču...ah ništa....treba poradit na terapiji...
ne mogu uopće reći da sam uznemirena nalazom...sretna sam jer negdje mora ležati uzrok mojih spontanih....
hvala drage moje   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## yenna

pozdrav!

stigao i moj nalaz, pa molim objasnjenja i smjernice:
Anti-Tg je 324,4 a treba biti manji od 115,
Anti-Tpo je 6,92 a treba biti 0-34, pa uzimam da je snizen...

na sta oni utjecu? mislim, sva objasnjenja su prestrucna da bi me njihovo razumjevanje zadovoljilo.....

za terapiju sam dobila euthyrox 25 mikrograma (prvih 7 dana pola na taste, onda po jednu)

hvala unaprijed svima!!!!!

----------


## ZO

definitivno nije dobro da su antitijela povišena, malo gore više je moj nalaz s hrpom toga...i isto tako ću na eutirox 25 mcg, ne znam puno o tome, ali ići ću na konzultacije, pa napišem kad budem znala više.... po nekom objašnjenju antitijela koja ti stvara vlastito tijelo napadaju štitnjaču i kroz neko vrijeme ( mislim na nekoliko godina vjerojatno )  hormoni počnu šizit, a tim je i sam pravilan rad štitnjače upitan...što opet naravno utječe na ovo s čim se svi borimo....

----------


## laky

> Curke koliko je prema vašem iskustvu maksimalna vrijednost FSH pri kojoj se radi stimulacija???
> 
> I kao što su mi neki savjetovali cykloproginove (ili kako god se već piše :/ ) nema ni zakupiti ni za naručiti u Hrvatskoj jer se navodno više ne proizvodi koja je dobra zamjena (to sam već negdje pročitala al hitno mi je pa ne mogu pronaći)??


nisam sigururna ali mislim da sam negdje pročitala da je 16 max vrijednost(ili je to max da tjelo samo stvara JS) ali javit će se već cure koje znaju

----------


## Pinky

ajme ja stvarno ne znam.

evo sad sam se svadjala sa gospodjom iz lab u dubrovackoj bolnici. 22.12. sam vadila tsh t3 i t4 napravili mi samo tsh. prosli tjedan sam vadila isto + nadodala i ft3 ft4. sad je zovem da joj napomenem da izvadi t3 i t4 a ona m rece da po odluci dubrovacke bolnice i ravnatelja koji je endokrinolog, nece raditi t3  t4 nikome ko nema dijagnozu postavljenu od strane endok. ja joj objasnim moj slucaj, a ona ko papiga opet to ponovi.

pa majku vam milu, objavite to na oglasnoj ploci u lokalnim ambulantama, a ne da ja vadim krv 2x i potrosim misec ipo dana i sto kuna na cekanje t3 i t4 koji nikad nece doci! bjesna sam ko pas.  
 :Evil or Very Mad:  

eto, ako ovo cita ijedna cura iz nase "predivne" zupanije, put pod noge i u split. valjda tamo nistu ovoliki idioti.

pardon my french.

----------


## yenna

ja sve radim kod privatnika, mislim, jest da me uzv stitnjace i kompletnog trbuha, color dopller i punkcija kostalo 2000 kn, ali nije mi zao. 

imam  pitanje za one koji trose EUTHYROX 25mcg:
kako se osjecate na samom pocetku terapije?
da li se to moze dobiti putem recepta od dr opce prakse?
kolika je cijena?

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## MMK

Ja ga pijem skoro 8 g. (100 mcg.)osjećala se ok. na početku terapije i uopšte daljeg pijenja.
Recept mi daje dr.opće prakse, ja sam u BiH, ni ne znam ko bi drugi mogao, uz redovne kontrole nuklearca.
Lijek je na esencijalnoj listi,bar ovdje, tako da ako imaš recept ne plaćaš ništa. Ja sam ga jednom davno kupovala, kad mi se žurilo i 100 tableta /a 100mcg je bilo 40-ak kuna.

----------


## yenna

da li su tegob koje ste imali nestale prilikom trosenja terapije ili se sa terapijom samo stopira rast hormona?

uope ne kuzim :/

----------


## MMK

> da li su tegob koje ste imali nestale prilikom trosenja terapije ili se sa terapijom samo stopira rast hormona?
> 
> uope ne kuzim :/


Letrox- eutirox je sintetski oblik tiroksina koji kad je ok. luči stitna u normalnoj količini.
Ti i ja pijemo tiroksin iz 2 različita razloga, ali s istim ciljem.
Ja jer nemam organ da ga luči, a ti jer ti iz nekog razloga ne luči dovoljno.
O simptomima hipotireoze ne mogu, jer ja sam vise osjetila hipertirozne, a nakon njih operacija, pa poslije adekvatna količina lijeka sa kojim je sve super.
Znači u tvom slučaju hormona ima manje i treba ga nadomjestiti.
U svakom slučaju mogu ti ponoviti ono sto je meni jednom dr. rekla" Uvijek je lakše i bezbolnije nadomjestiti nesto čega ima manje, nego smanjiti povećano i popraviti njegovu štetu.

----------


## yenna

MMK, ali ja imam anti-tg 324,4 a treba biti do 115!!!!
a anti-tpo je samo 6 a treba biti 0-34...

?

----------


## MMK

> MMK, ali ja imam anti-tg 324,4 a treba biti do 115!!!!
> a anti-tpo je samo 6 a treba biti 0-34...
> 
> ?


Za antitjela sam ti laik, koliko vidim ova druga su u okviru ref.vrijednosti
a prva povisena, valjda znači lagano "propada" štitna pa ne luči dovoljno hormona, ti ga u obliku tableta trebas nadoknaditi, da bi ti se tjelesne funkcije na koje utiče ( kompletan metabolizam) normalno odvijale.

----------


## yenna

ok, zvala sam dr, kaze da imam kronicnu upalu stitnjace!

----------


## ZO

> T3 2,1 ( 1,5-2,6 nmol/l )
> fT3 6,6 ( 3,5-9,5 pmol/l )
> TSH 3,4 ( 0,46-4,68 mIU/l ) 
> T4 125 ( 71-141 nmol/I )
> fT4 16,8 ( 10-28 pmol/l )
> anti-Tg pozitivno 243,9 kIU/l nema ref.vrijednosti
> anti-TPO 459,7 H    ( 0-34 kU/l ) - e tu sam skroz zazujala!!!!!
> pa moja antitijela su OGROMNA....a ni TSH mi se ne sviđa...jel ima netko komentar možda?


evo za ovaj nalaz dobila Eutirox 25 mcg, pa za dva mj. na UZV štitnjače i ponovnu kontrolu hormona....uz to počela trošiti i Bromergon...a već odavno na Glucophagu...kad krene onda samo ide   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lilium

Zo, sretno s koktelom!
 :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

Zo~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

zo   :Heart:  

evo malo smijesne strane nasih problema:

Žene koje imaju visok nivo hormona oestradiola, ženskog hormona plodnosti, sklonije su mijenjanju partnera. Tim znanstvenika je objavio studiju koja objašnjava kako psihološki mehanizmi i hormoni utječu na seksualno ponašanje. Nakon testiranja, utvrđeno je da su žene koje su imale povećanu količinu oestradiola imale bolje mišljenje o svom izgledu i seksualnoj privlačnosti nego žene s manjom količinom hormona. Također, žene s većom koncentracijom ovog hormona, imale su veći broj seksualnih partnera, ljubavnih afera i sklonije su flertu.

 :Wink:

----------


## ZO

lilium, mačkulina, pinky   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Antitijela na štitnjaču su bjelančevine usmjerene na tkivo štitnjače. 

Antitijela općenito su bjelančevine koje se stvaraju u sklopu autoimunih bolesti i usmjerena su na normalne stanice organizma. Ona svojim djelovanjem mijenjaju funkciju stanica. Danas se određuju mikrosomalna i tireoglobulinska antitijela. Razlikuju se po dijelu stanice na koji djeluju. Bolest štitnjače u kojoj se stvaraju antitijela nazivamo autoimunom bolesti štitnjače - Morbus Hashimoto. Posljedica djelovanja antitijela na štitnjaču može biti promjena funkcije štitnjače. Može doći do pojačanog ili smanjenog lučenja hormona. 

Ako razina hormona nije promijenjena, antitijela nemaju veći značaj i potrebno je samo praćenje. Ako dođe do promjene lučenja hormona, potrebno je provesti liječenje. U slučaju pojačanog lučenja hormona govorimo o hipertireozi i najčešće se u liječenju koristi Athyrazol. Zbog pojačanog lučenja hormona dolazi do smanjenog lučenja hormona iz hipofize koji stimulira štitnjaču (TSH). U slučaju smanjenog lučenja hormona govorimo o hipotireozi i načešće se koristi Euthyrox.

Pod utjecajem smanjenog lučenja hormona dolazi do pojačanog lučenja TSH. Lijekovi se primjenjuju da bi se postigla normalna razina hormona nužna za normalno funkcioniranje organizma. U slučaju autoimune bolesti štitnjače stanja hipo- i hipertireoze mogu se izmjenjivati. 

Dijagnoza se potvrđuje i punkcijom tkiva štitnjače jer se kod Hashimotove bolesti nalaze karakteristične promjene. Antitijela se mogu odrediti u svim većim klinikama u gradu Zagrebu gdje postoje odjeli koji se bave bolestima štitnjače.

Autor: Spomenka Ljubić, dr. med.  Radi kao liječnik specijalist internist, endokrinolog-dijabetolog na Sveučilišnoj klinici Vuk Vrhovac, trenutno na mjestu rukovoditelja Odjela za bolesti metabolizma. Doktor je znanosti iz dijabetologije i magistar znanosti iz kliničke farmakologije.

----------


## laky

> zo   
> 
> evo malo smijesne strane nasih problema:
> 
> Žene koje imaju visok nivo hormona oestradiola, ženskog hormona plodnosti, sklonije su mijenjanju partnera. Tim znanstvenika je objavio studiju koja objašnjava kako psihološki mehanizmi i hormoni utječu na seksualno ponašanje. Nakon testiranja, utvrđeno je da su žene koje su imale povećanu količinu oestradiola imale bolje mišljenje o svom izgledu i seksualnoj privlačnosti nego žene s manjom količinom hormona. Također, žene s većom koncentracijom ovog hormona, imale su veći broj seksualnih partnera, ljubavnih afera i sklonije su flertu.


ima toga kupiti negdje?  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

tiki_a čitala sam ovaj članak, znam da što se tiče anitijela nema pomoći, dr je prvenstveno dala lijek radi smanjenja TSH na poželjnu visinu od 1-2 jer moj TSH raste, prije godinu dana bio je 2.2, pa 2.9, sad je već 3.4 dakle ide prema gornjoj granici

----------


## MMK

> tiki_a čitala sam ovaj članak, znam da što se tiče anitijela nema pomoći, dr je prvenstveno dala lijek radi smanjenja TSH na poželjnu visinu od 1-2 jer moj TSH raste, prije godinu dana bio je 2.2, pa 2.9, sad je već 3.4 dakle ide prema gornjoj granici


Draga letrox ( eutirox) je lijek koji se dosta dobro podnosi, nema nekih posebnih negativnih djelovanja na organizam i ne smeta u T, čak šta više obično se pacijentima s ovom terapijom ista poveća uz stalne kontrole u T.
A što se tiče tvoje štitnjače dr. je dala lijek da se smanji TSH tj. da imaš dovoljnu količinu hormona u tijelu neophodnu za normalno funkcionisanje.
Kod hormona je sve uzročno- posljedično, pa je nekad teško skontati sta je starije. Visoka antitjela mogu dovesti do upale i "propadanja" štitnjače , koja onda ne luči dovoljno=visok TSH = hipotireoza, kolateralna šteta često povišen ili granični prolaktin..
Eutirox je tu kao aspirin ne otklanja uzrok, nego liječi posljedicu.
Bitno je da ti nađu odgovarajuću dozu lijeka i da središ prolaktin u budućnosti, stalno se kontroliši i "dosađuj im". Da nije ovih antitjela TSH bi sa smatrao normalnim nalazom, čak i uz ove osicilacije u vremenu.
Pozdrav i   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

ZO draga neka si ti na tableticama jer kad sve izbalansiraš bit će i uspjeha.
I ja sam i na bromergonu, euthyroxu, fraxiparinu i nas dvoje guramo polako iz dana u dan.  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

zanima me koliko ciklusa mora proći da bi se regulirala razina hormona nakon stimuliranog postupka?

----------


## elena

> zanima me koliko ciklusa mora proći da bi se regulirala razina hormona nakon stimuliranog postupka?


Pa mislim da je to individulano, ali svakako i ovisi koliko si ih primila, 15-25-30-40?? Po meni barem 3-4 mjeseca i onda provjeriti krvnu sliku, jetrene probe-svakako, hormone i sl.

----------


## ivica_k

hvala elena, javila mi se jedna forumašica na pp, i rekla da joj je dr. A sa VV rekao da može vaditi hormone iako joj je od stimuliranog to bila druga M (3. dc). Kako sam i ja njegova pacijentica, postupit ću identično!  :Grin:

----------


## ZO

MMK hvala draga na iscrpnom objašnjenju   :Heart:   :Kiss:  



> I ja sam i na bromergonu, euthyroxu, fraxiparinu i nas dvoje guramo polako iz dana u dan.


 :D  :D ma naravno, neka i dalje bude sve za 5

----------


## Pinky

evo KONACNO i mojih  hormoncica stitnjace _

- TSH 3,669 (ref. 0,470 - 4,640)

  - T3 2,11 (1,21 - 2,29)

  - T4 102, 04 ( 57,92 - 154,44)

  - free T3 4,34 (2,23 - 5,35)

  - free T4 12,80 (9,14 - 23,81) 

sta vam se cini? tsh je prije misec dana bio 3.9....

----------


## Pinky

hmm ZO ovo mi se cini JAKO slicno tvojima, s tim da ja jos nisam radila antitjela jer moram ici u split za to napraviti

----------


## Jelena

Ovdje se razvila prava divizija stručnjaka za hormone, bilo bi šteta ne pitati za mišljenje   :Kiss:  

Moji nalazi su:
TSH                0,8     (0,46-4,68 mIU/l)
estradiol(E2)   112*   (98-592 pmol/L)
prolaktin         369     (64-395 mIU/L)
FSH                 4,3*   (2,0-11,6 IU/l)
LH                   5,3*   (2,6-12,1 IU/l)

E sad što me još dodatno zbunjuje su te zvjezdice. Ono što iz moje perspektive potpunog nepoznavatelja hormona i dobrog rješavača figurativnih testova inteligencije  :Grin:  jest da da za ova tri hormona postoje različiti referentni intervali za folikularnu, ovulacijsku, lutealnu i postmenapauzu. Ja sam, naravno, vadila u folikularnoj, tj. 3.dc. Zna li netko jesu li te * zbog toga ili nešto s omjerima nije OK ili...?  :?

----------


## Pinky

ja stvarno ne znam jelena...

----------


## MMK

> Ovdje se razvila prava divizija stručnjaka za hormone, bilo bi šteta ne pitati za mišljenje   
> 
> Moji nalazi su:
> TSH                0,8     (0,46-4,68 mIU/l)
> estradiol(E2)   112*   (98-592 pmol/L)
> prolaktin         369     (64-395 mIU/L)
> FSH                 4,3*   (2,0-11,6 IU/l)
> LH                   5,3*   (2,6-12,1 IU/l)
> 
> E sad što me još dodatno zbunjuje su te zvjezdice. Ono što iz moje perspektive potpunog nepoznavatelja hormona i dobrog rješavača figurativnih testova inteligencije  jest da da za ova tri hormona postoje različiti referentni intervali za folikularnu, ovulacijsku, lutealnu i postmenapauzu. Ja sam, naravno, vadila u folikularnoj, tj. 3.dc. Zna li netko jesu li te * zbog toga ili nešto s omjerima nije OK ili...?  :?


Jelena laički, nalaz je u okviru referentnih vrijednosti, ali hormoni jajnika lagano pokazuju tendenciju ka graničnim vrijednostima, pa uz uzv pregled mislim da bi bilo dobro ponoviti ih za par ( 2-3 ) mjeseci. TSH ti je ok.   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

hvala cure!  :Love:  
bila sam danas kod dr-a i on je rekao ono što sam već i bila od vas na ovom topicu pronašla da mi je lagana inverzija FSH - LH. drugo je rekao da je OK. danas idem na štopericu, iako bez nekih očekivanja.
hvala još jednom   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

> evo KONACNO i mojih  hormoncica stitnjace _
> 
> - TSH 3,669 (ref. 0,470 - 4,640)
> 
>   - T3 2,11 (1,21 - 2,29)
> 
>   - T4 102, 04 ( 57,92 - 154,44)
> 
>   - free T3 4,34 (2,23 - 5,35)
> ...


da, slični su nalazi...TSH je malo previsok ako pričamo o trudnoći, T3 ide ka gornjoj vrijednosti... a i antitijela bi trebalo napraviti da vidiš kakvo je stanje sa štitnjačom...probaj iskopati nekog dobrog endokrinologa ili spec. nuklearne medicine koji je možda malo otvoreniji za razgovor

----------


## amyx

cure, ima li tko možda nalaze hormona sa VV pa da mi pošalje referentne vrijednosti. Moji nalazi su u kartonu i nikako doći do njih, a baš mi jako trebaju te ref, vrijednosti sa VV jer svaki lab ima svoje vrijednosti(koje se dosta razilaze koliko sam primjetila)

----------


## Šiškica

Imaš na 8. str. pored mojih hormona napisane referentne vrijednosti s VV
(da ne pišem ponovo   :Grin:  )

----------


## amyx

Thanks   :Kiss:

----------


## linolina

> MMK, ali ja imam anti-tg 324,4 a treba biti do 115!!!!
> a anti-tpo je samo 6 a treba biti 0-34...
> 
> ?


Meni su  bila 3000 antitijela, tsh na granici i nisam dobila dugo nikakvu terapiju. Zaključak(skroz laički): nije strašno kad antitijela toliko odudaraju, važniji je tsh, a ovo je samo predviđanje bolesti

----------


## nanica

Drage moje, evo ja sam prvi puta ovdje pa se iskreno nadam da će se naći netko tko će mi moći malo pomoći, fritulica me uputila na ovaj pdf.
Izgubila sam 2 trudnoće - prva je bila missed druga krvarenje u 6.tjednu... Sada me doktorica poslala da napravim milion pretraga i danas su mi stigli nalazi za štitnu žlijezdu: 
tsh 3.03 (ref 0.63-4,19) 
t4 105,3 (ref 70,0-150,0) 
t3 2,1 (ref 1.3-2,5) 
ft4 11,3 (ref 9,8-16, 
ft3 5,0 (ref 3,5-6,5) 
anti-tg neg (ref neg<60, poz/neg 60-100, poz>100) 
anti-tpo 93 (ref neg<60, poz/neg 60-100, poz>100) 

E sada, i ja laički znam da su mi sve vrijednosti u referentnim, i to me ne zabrinjava, osim ove posljednje - anti tpo - ona je kao u ovoj poz/neg vrijednosti pa me interesira zna li netko što to uopće znači i trebam li se brinuti (iako već malo jesam)... 

hvala svima unaprijed...

----------


## uporna

nanice, anti tpo ti nije strašno povišen već malo e sad da li to ukazuje na početak propadanja štitnjače ili je bila kakva upala ne znam.
Idealno bi bilo da je tsh za trudnoću do 2 iako većina endokrinologa će odmahnuti rukom i reći da ti je ok.
Postoji još puno pretraga koje bi se mogle odraditi vezano za koagulaciju, pa malo pročitaj na IMUNOLOŠKIM PRETRAGAMA a vidi da li ti u obitelji ima slučajeva trombofilije, srčanih bolesnika i slično i svakako to naglasi lječniku.

----------


## Pinky

meni je moj mpoovac predlozio da odem u endokrinologa da mi da euthyrox 25 mikrograma da malo smanjim tsh. danas imam dejt sa endicem u 15.30, al buduci da su mi svi nalazi unutar ref. vrijednosti, cisto sumnjam da ce mi dati tabletice......

----------


## uporna

> meni je moj mpoovac predlozio da odem u endokrinologa da mi da euthyrox 25 mikrograma da malo smanjim tsh. danas imam dejt sa endicem u 15.30, al buduci da su mi svi nalazi unutar ref. vrijednosti, cisto sumnjam da ce mi dati tabletice......


Da to je problem sa endokrinolozima kaj oni odmahuju rukom ako je TSH u granicama jer oni ne prate zbivanja vezana za trudnoću. Po njima žene ostaju trudne i sa višim TSH. Naravno da da ali ne i mi koje smo i ovako i onako na MPO-u.

----------


## taca70

Ne znam sto da mislim, ali moj MPO-vac nije okom trepnuo na moj TSH od 4,05 prosle godine.Vjerojatno nemaju svi isti pristup.Ispod 2 nisam nikada imala.

----------


## ZO

> meni je moj mpoovac predlozio da odem u endokrinologa da mi da euthyrox 25 mikrograma da malo smanjim tsh. danas imam dejt sa endicem u 15.30, al buduci da su mi svi nalazi unutar ref. vrijednosti, cisto sumnjam da ce mi dati tabletice......


kakav je rezultat?

----------


## linolina

što su vam rekli, meni je nizak, još čekam pregled...nadam se da nije ono...  :Sad:   inače imam pcos, ali ovaj put je nalaz super, osim toga (ili, obrnuto)

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je moj mpoovac predlozio da odem u endokrinologa da mi da euthyrox 25 mikrograma da malo smanjim tsh. danas imam dejt sa endicem u 15.30, al buduci da su mi svi nalazi unutar ref. vrijednosti, cisto sumnjam da ce mi dati tabletice......
> 
> 
> kakav je rezultat?


propipao vrat, uzv pogledao, citao nalaze, rekao da jako cijeni mog mpo-ovca 
ali da on ne vidi apsolutno nikakve indikacije niti za uputiti me na vadjenje antitijela a kamo li za tablete, ali ako moj mpo smatra da je to potrebno da ih moze uvesti. + nadodao da mu je smisna ta prica sa tsh 1-2 jer razliciti labovi imaju razlicite ref vrijednosti....

pa sad ti budi pametan....

idem u petak u mpo-ovca pa cemo malo popricat sta, kada i kako dalje....

----------


## Pinky

inace i progesteron mi se super popravio nakon gluformina. da ne kopam ovako kasno po ladicama, negdi lipa sredina je sada, a bio je ko da sam musko ili zena u klimakteriju   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ja zadovoljna!   :Grin:  

zivio gluformin!  8)  je me namucio, al se izgleda isplatilo 8)

----------


## Rene2

Ja sam jučer dobila nalaze hormona od ovog ciklusa.

Uglavno je sve unutar referentnih vrijednosti i dobro osim estradiola, on je daleko ispod referentnih.

Što to može značiti?

Inače u klomifenskim ciklusima mi je uvijek bio tanak endometrij, nikad preko 6mm, pa se nekako mislim da je to posljedica.

S tim da je na nalazima od prije 2 godine estrogen bio fajn, sve u referentnim.

Omjer LH : FSH = 1 : 1

To sam isto zaboravila, jel to valja ili ne valja?

BTW ja sam na metforminu.

----------


## Rene2

Šta nitko?

Ne bih htjela otvarati novu temu, a bitno  ije dam i odgovori netko sa sličnim iskustvom.

----------


## MMK

> Šta nitko?
> 
> Ne bih htjela otvarati novu temu, a bitno  ije dam i odgovori netko sa sličnim iskustvom.


Rene lh i fsh su ok., za estradiol ti ne znam ništa konkretno reći, izuzev da sam pročitala da se može uzimati u sintetskom obliku kao i progesteron.
Nadam se da ti je doc. jedan od obrazovanijih i da će nešto poduzeti. Ako ne potraži ginekologa  sa subspecijalizacijom iz endokrinologije.
Ponekad pomislim da nas ima masa ( na forumu ), kojima treba samo individualni mali podsticaj ( histeroskopija, sintetski oblik nekog hormona ) da bi ostale trudne i rodile svoju bebicu.   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*Pinky*, nek samo tvoj endok. posluša i propiše euthyrox jer on ne prati zbivanja na mpo sceni i trudnoći. To je inače najveći problem kad treba uskladiti više lječnika svako svoju politiku ima a sve preko naših leđa.

----------


## MMK

> *Pinky*, nek samo tvoj endok. posluša i propiše euthyrox jer on ne prati zbivanja na mpo sceni i trudnoći. To je inače najveći problem kad treba uskladiti više lječnika svako svoju politiku ima a sve preko naših leđa.


Pinky ako si sigurna u MPO dr. znači u terapiju od 25 mg, to ti može propisati i dr. opće prakse kada mu pokažeš propisano na papiru od gin. a u krajnjem slučaju ih možeš kupiti i sama ( prije par god. ja kupovala 100 tab. / 100mg. 40-ak kuna.

----------


## MMK

Pinky nisam skontala koliki su ti FT3 i FT4 i to je jako bitno. Ako se odlučiš piti terapiju MPO dr. predlažem ti da za 2 mj. napraviš ponovo nalaze- da trenutno stanje ne bi preraslo u latentnu hipertireozu.

----------


## linolina

> *Pinky*, nek samo tvoj endok. posluša i propiše euthyrox jer on ne prati zbivanja na mpo sceni i trudnoći. To je inače najveći problem kad treba uskladiti više lječnika svako svoju politiku ima a sve preko naših leđa.



e, ovo bi bila posebna tema, ja više ne znam kako se postaviti prema doslovno ljutitim liječnicima nakon što skuže da ne uzimam po njihovom

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky nisam skontala koliki su ti FT3 i FT4 i to je jako bitno. Ako se odlučiš piti terapiju MPO dr. predlažem ti da za 2 mj. napraviš ponovo nalaze- da trenutno stanje ne bi preraslo u latentnu hipertireozu.


 TSH 3,669 (ref. 0,470 - 4,640)

- T3 2,11 (1,21 - 2,29)

- T4 102, 04 ( 57,92 - 154,44)

- free T3 4,34 (2,23 - 5,35)

- free T4 12,80 (9,14 - 23,81)

endokriolog je rekao da mi mpo-ovac moze dati tabletice od 25 mg ako smatra da je potrebno

----------


## Strike

Cure,pomagajte ako znate
Danas bila na vađenju krvi za štitnjaču i uzv (nalazi će biti gotovi tek u utorak) i na uzv dr.sumnja na kroničnu upalu i da misli da ću trebat uzimat neke hormone.
Inače u 11./08. izvadila TSH  4.545 (0.400-4.0009 i  fT 4.89 (3.56-6.99) i  ne čine mi se baš tako loši,malo povišen TSH.

Zanima me kako to utječe na ivf i kolko traje terapija,i da li se to može uzimati pod postupkom ili se mora odgoditi?

----------


## MMK

> Cure,pomagajte ako znate
> Danas bila na vađenju krvi za štitnjaču i uzv (nalazi će biti gotovi tek u utorak) i na uzv dr.sumnja na kroničnu upalu i da misli da ću trebat uzimat neke hormone.
> Inače u 11./08. izvadila TSH  4.545 (0.400-4.0009 i  fT 4.89 (3.56-6.99) i  ne čine mi se baš tako loši,malo povišen TSH.
> 
> Zanima me kako to utječe na ivf i kolko traje terapija,i da li se to može uzimati pod postupkom ili se mora odgoditi?


Terapija je najčešće doživotna, u principu dobro se podnosi, ne utiče na trudnoću, čak šta više doza se u trudnoći uz kontrole često poveća.
Za IVF ti ne može štetiti terapija, prije to može činiti visok TSH.

----------


## Strike

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure,pomagajte ako znate
> Danas bila na vađenju krvi za štitnjaču i uzv (nalazi će biti gotovi tek u utorak) i na uzv dr.sumnja na kroničnu upalu i da misli da ću trebat uzimat neke hormone.
> Inače u 11./08. izvadila TSH  4.545 (0.400-4.0009 i  fT 4.89 (3.56-6.99) i  ne čine mi se baš tako loši,malo povišen TSH.
> 
> Zanima me kako to utječe na ivf i kolko traje terapija,i da li se to može uzimati pod postupkom ili se mora odgoditi?
> 
> ...


Hvala na tako brzom odgovoru.
Znači, ne mora se odgađati sa postupkom? I još mi terapija može  sniziti TSH? a vele da je do 2 najpovoljnije
Bitno da ja mogu dalje u borbu za bebom

----------


## tara mc

Imam jedan malo neobičan problem i nisam naišla na nešto slično na ovom forumu, pa bih molila da mi se javi netko tko je bio u sličnoj situaciji kao i ja.
Situacija je ovakva: imam jako povišen prolaktin (4x viši od normale) Već ga godinu dana skidam s bromergonom, ali ne ide dalje od te granice. Svi su ostali nalazi dobri, baš svi, osim hipofize (mikroadenon mali), a to bi trebao rješiti bromergon.
Stimulacija s klomifenom je propala, ništa se nije događalo pa bi sad prešli na Gonal F. Malo sam zbunjena od svega ovoga pa bi molila da mi kažete što mislite o mojoj situaciji. 
Ima li nade za nas???  :Crying or Very sad:  

P. S. Ja sam 83. , on 81. u braku smo 2 god, a intenzivno rješavamo svoj problem 1 god.

----------


## a72

> sve unutar referentnih vrijednosti i dobro osim estradiola, on je daleko ispod referentnih.
> 
> Što to može značiti?
> 
> Inače u klomifenskim ciklusima mi je uvijek bio tanak endometrij, nikad preko 6mm, pa se nekako mislim da je to posljedica.


Rene, puno sam citala o tome,jer i sama ponekad imam problem pretanak,ili prezreo (homogen) endometrijum u vrijeme ovulacije. 
Uglavnom, moze biti posljedica klomifena, a definitivno je povezano sa razinama estrogena i progesterona! U nekim studijama se istice vaznost debljine endometrijuma,pozeljno je  preko 7mm pred ovulaciju. U nekim opet isticu da je vaznije da je endic trolinijski, pa i ako je tanji od 7 mm nije problem za implantaciju,jer moze biti i 12mm ,ali homogen ,tj. nije trolinijski i nema implantacije. Tako da bi idealno bilo imati trolinijski endometrijum , debljine bar 7 mm. Valjda je to jos jedna odrednica u kome smjeru ce ici  transferi u postupcima IVF/ICSI.

----------


## Iskra

Bok curke,

dr. R mi je preporučio da u svim fazama ciklusa vadim hormone štitnjače, ja bih htjela to obaviti sve na jednu uputnicu koja pokriva sve dolaske, zato me zanima ima li tko iskustva s tim što treba pisati na uputnici? 

Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## sunce moje malo

evo i mojih nalaza hormona iz petrove na 21 dan.

estradiol       540.1 (360-1100)
progesteron  54.8 (više od 22)
LH                5.2   (1-16)
FSH              3.0   (1-10)
prolaktin       33.5  (4-23)
testosteron ukupni 1.7 (0.2-2.6)
testosteron slobodni 20.1 (3.5-30)
SHBG          62.9 (15-120)
DHEAs        4.6   (2-10)

prolaktin mi je povišen, to vidim.
jel omjer LH I FSH u redu?
šta da radim sada? hormone štitnjače?[/b]

----------


## tara mc

Pa zar nitko nema ni sličan problem kao i ja? :? 
Puno bi mi značilo da se barem netko javi...

----------


## TwistedQ

Draga Tara,


pokušaj sa nekim drugim lijekom skinuti prolaktin, godina dana nije malo.

----------


## TwistedQ

Prije mjesec dana moj je PRL je bio: oko 1500 mIU/L.
Danas, nakon mjesec dana terapije 2x2,5 mg Bromergon-a dnevno, 
moj PRL iznosi: *< 10,5 mIU/L*  ( ref. vrijed.: 105-735 ).



 :shock: 

Ima li tko slično iskustvo? Što sad?

----------


## bony

> Prije mjesec dana moj je PRL je bio: oko 1500 mIU/L.
> Danas, nakon mjesec dana terapije 2x2,5 mg Bromergon-a dnevno, 
> moj PRL iznosi: *< 10,5 mIU/L*  ( ref. vrijed.: 105-735 ).
> 
> 
> 
>  :shock: 
> 
> Ima li tko slično iskustvo? Što sad?


imam ja   :Grin:  

moj prl je bio kao i tvoj duplo od vrijednosti i nakon samo 2 tjedna bromergona 3×1 pao je na najmanje moguće,na što je gin rekao da ni to sad nije dobro, ali je dobro što tako super reagiram na ljek.smanjili smo dozu i nastavili terapiju ,prl je došao u normalu i uskoro sam ga i prestala pit(nakon 2 mj).Od toga je prošlo godinu dana i moj prl je i sad idealan a umirala sam od straha jer idem na icsi pa sam se bojala komplikacija zbog njega.Ne znam zašto je tada bio visok ,ali očito nije neki ozbiljni razlog jer ga nebi tako brzo spustila a i sad bi bio veći nakon toliko vremena.  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

evo samo da objavim da sam vec 3. dan na euthyroxu od 25, pa se nadam da ce mi malo spustiti tsh prije postupka...

----------


## ZO

> evo samo da objavim da sam vec 3. dan na euthyroxu od 25, pa se nadam da ce mi malo spustiti tsh prije postupka...


kad planiraš postupak?

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo samo da objavim da sam vec 3. dan na euthyroxu od 25, pa se nadam da ce mi malo spustiti tsh prije postupka...
> 
> 
> kad planiraš postupak?


trebala sam startati sa decapeptylom 12.3. a buduci da OPET imam fibru i upalu grla (jer nisam nikako prelezala, vec sam tuka radila) mislim da cu sve odgoditi za slijedeci ciklus. po toj racunici pocela bih sa supresijom za mjesec ipo

----------


## ZO

mislim da je to ok vrijeme da se TSH snizi, meni rekla nekih 2 mjeseca da treba za regulacije, više manje
ženo, pa ti stalno pod fibrom, u krevet i ne mrdaj, navući ćeš nešto gore   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

zo   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## franka76

ako netko zna molim odgovor

----------


## vikki

Cure, mora li se biti natašte kad se vade ženski i muški spolni hormoni i hormon nadbubrežne? Idem ujutro, a rado popijem veliku nesicu prije nego izađem iz kuće  :/

----------


## uporna

> ako netko zna molim odgovor


Ako je pitanje iz naslova: referentne vrijednosti ft3 i ft4 na VV našla sam jedan svoj nalaz iz 2004. i 
ft4 je od 9,8-16,8
ft3 je od 3,4-7,8

----------


## tiki_a

Stigao je i moj nalaz hormona (3. d.c.):

FSH:             3,9 (ref. 2,9-12)  :D 
prolaktin:     459 (ref. 105-735)   :Smile:  
LH:               3,4 (ref. 1,5-8)
E2-estradiol: 176 (ref. 18-147)   :Smile:  
ATG-antitijela na tir.: 1054 (ref. do 115)  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Zanemarim li antitijela, mogu biti zadovoljna, pogotovo sa FSH i  TSH   :Trep trep:

----------


## tiki_a

TSH:  1,2 (ref. 0,27-4,2)  :D

----------


## uporna

tiki_a ko curetak si  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Curke moje iskusne sa povišenim FSH-om molim samo za kratki odgovor.
Naime mojoj šogorici je FSH 16,2 na 3. dc što je definitivno visoko. E sad da li FSH može varirati pa drugi put biti niži ili je teško da će se spustiti :? 
Nikad nisam imala problema sa tim FSH-om pa nisam pažljivo čitala tj. nisam pamtila sve što se na tu temu pisalo   :Grin:  .

----------


## fritulica1

uporna, bas sam s riki o tome nedavno pricala i zakljucak je da jednom kad FSH pocne ludovati ne vraca se  vise u normalu. Tj. moze on varirati iz ciklusa u ciklus ali to vise nije dobar FSH. Ali tvoja sogorica, ako ide u IVF moze gledati da ide onaj mjesec kad  se FSH snizi. I ima nade za bebu, naravno. 
 :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

Ajme tiki_a to je za klub 17+.   :Grin:   Super! :D

----------


## rikikiki

> Stigao je i moj nalaz hormona (3. d.c.):
> 
> FSH:             3,9 (ref. 2,9-12)  :D 
> prolaktin:     459 (ref. 105-735)   
> LH:               3,4 (ref. 1,5-8)
> E2-estradiol: 176 (ref. 18-147)   
> ATG-antitijela na tir.: 1054 (ref. do 115)  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
> 
> Zanemarim li antitijela, mogu biti zadovoljna, pogotovo sa FSH i  TSH


Tiki, žao mi je što ću te razočarati, ali kada je estradiol povišen tada se dobije lažan podatak o FSH. Tek kada je estradiol u blizu donje granice referentnih vrijednosti, dobije se istinita slika o FSH. 
Ja sam se više puta radovala kada mi je FSH bio nizak, jednom 6, a jednom 2, što je bila lažna slika jer je u oba slučaja E2 bio iznad ref vrijednosti. Kada mi je estradiol bio dobar, tada mi je FSH pokazivao točniju sliku, tj. bio je visok.
Na to mi je ukazala Nabla nedavno, a ja sam se onda sjetila da mi je to tumačila i ona doktorica iz Beograda kod koje sam išla po potvrdu dijagnoze, samo je to tada meni ušlo kroz jedno uho unutra, a kroz drugo van jer sam bila previše uzbuđena zbog dobrog nalaza FSH. Trebalo mi je dosta dugo da apsorbiram tu informaciju. 
Druga mogućnost je da se radi o nekoj cisti koju si dobila pa da je ona uzrok visokog E2.
Treća mogućnost je da si krivo prepisala nalaz, i da je E2 OK.
Budem malo pročaćkala o tom odnosu FSH i E2 pa ti javim.
Cure iz Srbije (sa foruma serbian.cafe i doktor.co.yu) puno više znaju o tome, jer kod njih se jako vodi briga o tom odnosu, i nikad se ne ide u stimulaciju kod visokog E2.
 :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

> Curke moje iskusne sa povišenim FSH-om molim samo za kratki odgovor.
> Naime mojoj šogorici je FSH 16,2 na 3. dc što je definitivno visoko. E sad da li FSH može varirati pa drugi put biti niži ili je teško da će se spustiti :? 
> Nikad nisam imala problema sa tim FSH-om pa nisam pažljivo čitala tj. nisam pamtila sve što se na tu temu pisalo   .


Kad jednom nalaz pokaže povišenu razinu FSH to je onda to. FSH može varirati ovisno o E2, tj. kada je E2 viši, FSH je niži i obratno. Uglavnom, što niži E2, to je nalaz FSH realniji.
Na sljedećoj kavici ću ti sve pojasniti, ti pripremi pitanja  :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

Citiram Nablu:

"Povišeni nivo estradiola (E) trećeg dana ciklusa povezan je i sa problemima rezerve i sa uvećanom rezervom (a la PCO). One sa smanjenom rezervom imaju visok nivo E zbog ubrzane folikulogeneze, dok one sa PCO imaju povećan E2 zbog puno antralnih folikula, a svaka od njih luči po malo E2. Uočeno je da je povećan prekid postupka stimulacije povezan i sa malim nivoom E2 (<20 pg/ml) i sa povišenim nivoom E2 (>80 pg/ml). S obzirom da visok nivo E2 u folikularnoj fazi (>80 pg/ml) može da na veštački način obuzda FSH (izvrši supresiju) pa da se, na rezulatatima, FSH pokaže u granicama referentinh vrednosti, ova dva hormona uvek treba proučavati u kombinaciji."

----------


## rikikiki

Evo jedan super link gdje si je Nabla dala jako puno truda i napisla sve o povišenom FSH i svemu vezanom uz to!

http://www3.serbiancafe.com/lat/disk...-o-fsh.html?39

----------


## ancila

Cure vidim da vas ima puno velikih znalica...pa ako mi možete pomoći...
Imam 37g i dvoje djece sa kojima sam od prve zatrudnila.
sad smo 3 mjeseca pokušavali neuspješno,pa sam išla vaditi hormone.Da napomenem da inače imam reguliranu hipotireozu.
Nalazi koje sam dosad dobila su mi sljedeći:
estradiol  105.6
lh             2.4
fsh           5.5
prolaktin   20.5 
testost ukupni  2
testoster slobodni 46.2
SHBG                22
ANDROSTENDIOL 6.8
DHEAS             7.0

Progesteron sam jučer vadila pa će mi biti tek drugi tjedan.
Brine me ovaj povišeni testosteron,da li je moguće da sam ga i prije imala a da to nisam znala i koliko je previsok?

----------


## uporna

*fritulica1, rikikiki*  :Kiss:   znala sam da ću dobiti stručno mišljenje  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

rikikiki miša mu   :Grin:  Taman kad mislim da znam pročitati, evo ti...Hvala puno! A sada ću pokušati složiti shemu po kojoj bi moj nalaz mogao biti dobar.
Prošlo mjerenje FSH 9,71 i estradiol 270 s time da su ref. vr. drugačije (46-607). Znači ipak je bio niži   :Razz:  ....tu se nisam obranila. Odnos FSH i LH mi je dobar 3,9/3,4 jer ako je LH 2,5 puta veći, FSH ne pokazuje dobru vrijednost. Možda, ali samo možda mi je estradiol malo veći jer sam brzopotezna, kratak ciklus. Jednom sam prije štoperice vadila estradiol jer dr. nije bio siguran da tako rano može biti. Ali bilo je, js ok.
Kod svake punkcije u prirodnom ciklusu imam js. I uvijek ima folikul (ako zanemarimo razdoblje upale ili ciste).

I meni je bilo čudno da se FSH može bitno mijenjati. Sjetila sam se Shanti da je kod zadnjeg mjerenja bilo puno bolje pa pomislih ima veze sa ciklusom. No izgleda da se tu nešto bitno ne bi trebalo mijenjati. Moj je ciklus sada takav da postoji velika mogućnost da imam cistu. Vrlo kratak, tamna M, dugo brljavim, bolovi u jajnicima.

Izgleda da se sa FSH realno krećem oko 9 i to mi je super.

U ponedjeljak ću znati više. Idem kod prof. Š.

rikikiki hvala za korisne informacije   :Kiss:  
fritulica, uporna, ostale cure   :Heart:

----------


## kata1

*tiki-a *  mislim da si ti ovo odlično posložila i slažem se kako si to sebi prevela  :Kiss:  

*rikikiki* hvala ti za odličan materijal   :Love:   a meni se svidio ovaj citat:" ulecemo u paniku i time ometamo ravnotezu u svom organizmu a samim time i OTEZAVAMO posao lekarima." 

Svjesne smo svojih godina i što one nose sa sobom zato se dodatno radujemo svakoj JS, postupku i ET  :D

----------


## rikikiki

> Moj je ciklus sada takav da postoji velika mogućnost da imam cistu. Vrlo kratak, tamna M, dugo brljavim, bolovi u jajnicima.
> 
> Izgleda da se sa FSH realno krećem oko 9 i to mi je super.
> 
> U ponedjeljak ću znati više. Idem kod prof. Š.
> 
> rikikiki hvala za korisne informacije   
> fritulica, uporna, ostale cure


Realan FSH oko 9-ke, draga moja, je više nego odličan za 39+ (ja ga mogu samo sanjati).
Najbitnija stvar u svemu je to, da ti u svakom ciklusu dobiješ dobru jajnu stanicu  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

ancila,
nadam se da ce ti se netko s iskustvom u vezi testosterona uskoro javiti - bilo i dobro da uz njegovu vrijednost napomenes i ref. vrijednosti laboratorija, buduci da se za neke hormone one razlikuju od laba do laba.
Sretrno!


tiki_a,
i ja se slazem da estradiol kod tebe moze biti visi i zbog kratkog cilusa (negdje sam o tome i medjudjelovanju FSH i estradiola i citala), a takodjer na to mogu uticati i ciste.


Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

wouuu, rikikiki, super objasnjenja vezano za FSH, uvijek od tebe nesto novo naucim.  A onaj link od nable je fenomenalan, trebalo bi ga zalijepiti negdje na vrh PDF-a. Nabla,   :Naklon:

----------


## elena

Ajde stručnjaci za hormone da čujem vaše mišljenje. 
Idem u srijedu u MB i mislila sam napraviti nove hormone, barem FSH i LH (čula sam da dosta obrate pažnju na to), a moji zadnji hormoni su od 07/08. Potencijalni problem je što sam u 01. mjesecu bila na full stimulaciji pa ne znam ima li uopće smisla to vaditi ili ipak bolje imati novije hormone pa reći da su rađeni 2 mjes. nakon stimulacije ???

----------


## taca70

Elena, ja sam bila kod dr.V na konzultacijama u 01/08 sa nalazom hormona iz 03/06 i nista nije komentirao niti rekao da ih trebam ponovo raditi, tako da mislim da je ok da odes s tim sto imas a reci ce ti ako bas treba svjeziji nalaz do postupka.

----------


## elena

> Elena, ja sam bila kod dr.V na konzultacijama u 01/08 sa nalazom hormona iz 03/06 i nista nije komentirao niti rekao da ih trebam ponovo raditi, tako da mislim da je ok da odes s tim sto imas a reci ce ti ako bas treba svjeziji nalaz do postupka.


Da, ali izgleda ja baš ne reagiram dobro na ovu klasičnu mariborsku shemu pa sam mislila možda mu noviji hormoni sami ukažu na to da nisam kandidat za supresiju. A vidjet' ćemo, ako se dignem ranije možda ih ipak izvadim  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

*elena*, mene isto nije tražio hormone, a ti ih samo lijepo izvadi i povedi razgovor u smjeru bez supresije.   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> elena, mene isto nije tražio hormone, a ti ih samo lijepo izvadi


X

Ni mene, a moj nalaz hormona bio star vise od godinu dana. Elena, izvadi hormone svakako.   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

Hvala, cure! Evo kaže mi i dr. R. da slobodno napravim da bi to trebalo biti u redu. Fritulice   :Bye:

----------


## anyia

bok curke! 
vidim da ste ovdje svi stručnjaci što se tiče hormona pa bi vas htjela zamoliti za pomoć. vadila sam hormone i estradiol mi je bio nešto niži..poslali me vaditi i progesteron. referentna vrij. je > 22, a meni je 36,6 nmol/L e sada ???? ne znam što misliti o toj vrijednosti  :? kao u skladu je s vrijednostima ali ipak...
hvala na pomoći!!   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

anyia,
za progesteron u lutealnoj fazi (vadjen cca. 7 dana nakon ovulacije) je dobro da je iznad te navedene vrijednosti - u principu to znaci da je bila  dobra ovulacija i da se na mjestu prsnutog folikula razvilo dobro zuto tijelo koje luci dovoljno progesterona 

tiki_a, kako je proslo kod doktora?

elena, za dobre nalaze!

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## anyia

*lilium*, veeelika ti hvala!!    :Kiss:   umirila si me... jer sam vidjela da druge cure spominju vrijednosti oko 50..pa sam se malo zabrinula.
i tebi neka je sa srećom   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

lilium  :Heart:  , dr. je rekao da su hormoni dobri, imao je veliku gužvu i nisam imala srca predetaljno ga ispitivati jer imala sam još nekih pitanja. Konstatirao je da imam kratke cikluse... Obzirom na endometrij 8-mi d.c. koji mi je bio 8,1 mm (moj bolji) i folikul blizu 16 mm (za štopericu), izgleda da je sve ok. Nešto je na početku komentirao...žuto tijelo...nekako mi se čini da je desno na bolnom jajniku bila cista pa je otišla, a lijevi jajnik uredno u ovom ciklusu odrađuje svoj posao. Uglavnom sve ove moje vrijednosti su izgleda solidne jer uvijek imam js, a to je glavni pokazatelj urednosti hormona.

----------


## sbonetic

bok cure,

ovako mene interesira da li je noramlno da me dr. nije trazio vaditi hormone za postupak ICSI ? Trazio je da napravim Papa test,ultrazvuk i sve briseve...

Ja sam napravila nalaz hormona prije skoro godinu dana on je bio ok...i on je rekao da ne moram to ponovo raditi

----------


## ina33

> bok cure,
> 
> ovako mene interesira da li je noramlno da me dr. nije trazio vaditi hormone za postupak ICSI ? Trazio je da napravim Papa test,ultrazvuk i sve briseve...
> 
> Ja sam napravila nalaz hormona prije skoro godinu dana on je bio ok...i on je rekao da ne moram to ponovo raditi


Neki doktori ne traže ponavljanje (često na VV-u), u Mariboru je ponavljanje obavezno - FSH, E2, prolaktin, progesteron od 20-25 dc (ovisno kad je ovulacija) i TSH (štitnjača).

----------


## ina33

Hoću ti reći - ovisi o klinici tj. o doktoru. S obzirom da si mlada i u hormonalno neturbulentnim godinama možda bi i ja, da sam tvoj dr. i vidim te tako mladu, rekla da ne treba   :Love: .  Ako si nemirna, možeš uvijek napravit to privatno, ne znam koliko je moljenje socijalca opcija za tebe.

----------


## sbonetic

sada mi je lakse, a da i štitnjaču sam ove godine u prvom mjesecu ultrazvučno pregledala i sve je bilo ok

----------


## ina33

> sada mi je lakse, a da i štitnjaču sam ove godine u prvom mjesecu ultrazvučno pregledala i sve je bilo ok


Super. Samo hrabro naprijed i sretno!

----------


## sbonetic

dr. mi je na izlazu iz klinike rekao meni i dragom doviđenja djeco a to mi je bilo baš drago

----------


## rikikiki

*Za one koje imaju visoki FSH, smanjenu rezervu jajnih stanica, preuranjenu menopauzu ili samo loše reagiraju na stimulacije*

http://kutak.forumotion.com/povisen-...c90ecf6949f4cd

Nabla se jako potrudila svesti sve informacije na jedno mjesto, mislim da su jako korisne  :Naklon:

----------


## ancila

> ancila,
> nadam se da ce ti se netko s iskustvom u vezi testosterona uskoro javiti - bilo i dobro da uz njegovu vrijednost napomenes i ref. vrijednosti laboratorija, buduci da se za neke hormone one razlikuju od laba do laba.
> Sretrno!
> 
> 
> tiki_a,
> i ja se slazem da estradiol kod tebe moze biti visi i zbog kratkog cilusa (negdje sam o tome i medjudjelovanju FSH i estradiola i citala), a takodjer na to mogu uticati i ciste.
> 
> 
> Sretno cure


lillum,hvala ti...u medjuvremenu sam bila kod endokrinca koji mi je objasnio da se slobodni testosteron izračunava iz ukupnog te da je to moje odstupanje neveliko i utječe jedino na pojačanu dlakavost na muškim mjestima.


nego,cure...da li  se visina estradiola mijenja od mjeseca do mjeseca ili je manje više stalna?Naime,moj je na donjuj granici...može li to biti uzrok nezatrudnjivanju i kratkim menstrualnim ciklusima-zadnjih par mjeseci,otkad pokušavamo napraviti 3.dijete,moji ciklusi 23-24-23 dana....
Je li mogoće da se desi začeće ali da usljed nepripremljenosti maternice usljed loših hormona ono uvijek propadne,a menzes stigne prerano...?

----------


## ina33

Rikikiki, ovaj link od nable je upravo fantastičan, svaka ženi čast   :Heart:  !

----------


## lilium

rikikiki, hvala na linku  :Heart:   i hvala nabli   :Naklon:  

ancila,  
ovo s estrogenom kroz cikluse -sigurno da s godinama postoji tendencija njegovog smanjivanja, no koliko znam kolicina se moze mijenjati od ciklusa do ciklusa i ima tu vise faktora koji uticu, npr. moze tu uticati i stres i body mass index - ako je BMI manji (i zena ima manju kolicinu masnog tkiva od optimalne ) onda i proizvodnja estrogena moze biti manja dok se to stanje ne popravi itd. Ono sto bi bilo dobro provjeriti je koja ti je debljina endometrija sredinom ciklusa (on je u direktnoj korelaciji s estrogenom - ako je mali vlo vjerojatno da i estrogena fali, a kada je mali moze biti problema s implantacijom i odrzanjem trudnoce) a moze se pocetkom ciklusa provjeravati i kolicina tzv. antralnih folikula - to su folikuli - kandidati za vodeci folikul (njihov broj se isto s godinama smanjuje). Zadebljanju endometrija se moze pomoci - postoje i pripravci koji podizu estrogen (od flastera, tableta, prrodnih pripravaka na bazi biljaka i soje...).Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## ancila

lilium...hvala ti puno...
puna mi glava novih znanja koje sam skupila zadnjih mjeseci otkad treći put pokušavamo pa ne ide...
drugi tjedan sam na 3D uzv-u...zadnji sam radila prije godinu dana i sve je bilo ok,kao i svake godine dok me ginić nagovarao na još jedno dijete....
....no,eto,godinice se skupiše,stres svakodnevni čini svoje...štitnjača pomalo pridonosi,pa kad sam vidjela te svoje,uvjetno rečeno loše nalaze...pomislih-evo menopauze...no koliko sada razumijem,hormonska situacija promjenjiva je iz mjeseca u mjesec,pa unatoč tome štoi sad ne ide,oslanjam se na dobru anamnezu-rodila već dvoje...i predajem se u Božje ruke....
I vama svima sve najbolje...

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam išla na VV odnijeti nalaze štitnjače ..

TSH je 3.14 a antitjela su 150 i ona druga 288 -- nisam točno upamtila br. a nalaz je ostao u krtonu.

Kako  se liječe tj. snižavaju ta antitijela???
 dr.A. je rekao da ona vjerojatno sprječavaju razvoj i zadržavanje trudnoće.. 
u komi sam   :Sad:   jer ne znam jel nade  :?

----------


## vikki

Šiškice, nema razloga za brigu, antitijela na štitnjaču jednom kad imaš, uvijek ostaju, ne mogu se spriječiti ni liječiti, no ima naših cura koje su zatrudnile s vrlo visokim antitijelima (Cvita npr.) i sve je u savršenom redu. 
Neka te to ne zamara.   :Love:

----------


## ancila

> Danas sam išla na VV odnijeti nalaze štitnjače ..
> 
> TSH je 3.14 a antitjela su 150 i ona druga 288 -- nisam točno upamtila br. a nalaz je ostao u krtonu.
> 
> Kako  se liječe tj. snižavaju ta antitijela???
>  dr.A. je rekao da ona vjerojatno sprječavaju razvoj i zadržavanje trudnoće.. 
> u komi sam    jer ne znam jel nade  :?


To uopće i apsolutno nije istina i ne mogu na ovo ne reagirat i reći da doktor koji ti je to rekao nije baš sav svoj!!!
Ukratko,antitijela štitnjače imam pozitivna od svoje 19 godine,točnije tada sam saznala,svi endokrinolaozi s kojima sam se kroz život susretala rakli su mi isto-s tim antitijelima sam se rodila a počeli su mi raditi problema teka kad su počeli utjecati na moj TSH.
Uglavnom,antitijela znače da imaš autoimunu bolest štitnjače,tj.da ona uništava samu sebe,a kada će to početoi utjecati na hormone i raditi ti probleme,tada ćeš hormon štitnjače uzimati svako jutro u obliku tableta kao ja sada.
A ono najvažnije-ja sam zatrudnila(oboje od prve!!!!) i rodila dvoje djece potpuno zdrave,a moja antitijela su bila veća od 7000(da,dobro si pročitala,7000).
Ako trebaš ime i broj moje endokrinologice,javi se na pp.
I vjeruj mi,nemaš razloga za brigu što se tiče štitnjače!!!

----------


## taca70

Evo ja sam danas počela uzimati Euthyrox50.Prosli tjedan sam bila kod dr.R i odmah mi je trazio da napravim antitijela i ponovim TSH koji se do sada kretao izmedu 3 i 4.Nalaz je slijedeci:
TSH           4.42         (0,27-4,2)
Anti TPO     8,27         (do 34)
Anti Tg      228,7        (do 115)

Dobila sam Euthyrox50 i za 2mj. moram na kontrolu pa cemo se dogovoriti za dalje. Cak mi je rekao da prekinem uzimati Dostinex jer da bi ovo moglo regulirati i PRL i da cu zivnuti kad ovo pocnem uzimati.Kakva su vasa iskustva s Euthyroxom?

----------


## ancila

> Evo ja sam danas počela uzimati Euthyrox50.Prosli tjedan sam bila kod dr.R i odmah mi je trazio da napravim antitijela i ponovim TSH koji se do sada kretao izmedu 3 i 4.Nalaz je slijedeci:
> TSH           4.42         (0,27-4,2)
> Anti TPO     8,27         (do 34)
> Anti Tg      228,7        (do 115)
> 
> Dobila sam Euthyrox50 i za 2mj. moram na kontrolu pa cemo se dogovoriti za dalje. Cak mi je rekao da prekinem uzimati Dostinex jer da bi ovo moglo regulirati i PRL i da cu zivnuti kad ovo pocnem uzimati.Kakva su vasa iskustva s Euthyroxom?


ja ti nikakvih nuspojava nisam od euthyroxa imala...
...počela sam a 25 mg,obično tako i daju,tj.čudi me da ti nije krenuo sa manjom dozom s obzirom da ti je TSH blizu normale....
iako sam na par mjesta pročitala da ameri za žene koje žele zatrudnjeti,a imaju s tim problema,nastoje držati TSH do 2.
Moja prijateljica je namjeravala zatrudnjeti,imala pozitivna antitijela i TSH oko 3,5,pa joj dokica endokrinka rekla da će pričakati sa uvođenjem terapije jer u trudnoći štitnjača zna otići u drugom smjeru-TSH se drastično smanji sam od sebe,što se njoj i dogodilo.
Inače,ja zaista vjerujem da je svaki subspecijalist stručnjak za svoje područje,te ako mi endokrinac kaže da antitijela štitnjače nemaju veze sa zatrudnjivanjem,ja to i vjerujem....
A svoj sam slučaj antitijela u svom gornjem postu i opisala. 
Jučer sam išla malo rovati po svojoj staroj dokumentaciji i vidjela da mi je štitnjača bila daleko od idealne kad sam začela oboje djece,tako da ću ovaj puta svoju nemogućnost da ostanem trudna morati pripisati svojoj vlastitoj godini proizvodnje i Božjoj volji...

----------


## taca70

Ancila, ne znam sto da mislim ali dr. je rekao da idemo odmah sa 50 i bio je vrlo optimistican da cu i prirodno uspjeti zatrudniti jer ce mi i ovulacija biti kvalitetnija , sto je meni nakon svega  :shock: .Nasalio se i da ce mi se povecati libido pa da se bacimo na posao a i da cu imati vise energije nego sada.On  isto smatra da je bolje da je TSH ispod 2 mada je to meni sve li-la.Moj "stalni" MPO-ovac nije obracao paznju na to.Vidjet cemo za 2 mj. da li se cuda dogadaju i u mom zivotu ili samo kod drugih.

----------


## ancila

> Ancila, ne znam sto da mislim ali dr. je rekao da idemo odmah sa 50 i bio je vrlo optimistican da cu i prirodno uspjeti zatrudniti jer ce mi i ovulacija biti kvalitetnija , sto je meni nakon svega  :shock: .Nasalio se i da ce mi se povecati libido pa da se bacimo na posao a i da cu imati vise energije nego sada.On  isto smatra da je bolje da je TSH ispod 2 mada je to meni sve li-la.Moj "stalni" MPO-ovac nije obracao paznju na to.Vidjet cemo za 2 mj. da li se cuda dogadaju i u mom zivotu ili samo kod drugih.


Ma baš nakon što sam ti ovo napisala,razmišljam si da sam zapravo u krivu jer se kod tebe,ako i kod dostacura ovdje radi o problemu zanošenja,pa je logično da ginići žele sve isključiti kako bi se realizirala što brža i uspješnija trudnoća....ja prva dva puta i nisam imala nikakvih problema pa je logično da se šproblem štitnjače nije u tome ni odražavao....
Inače,pojednostavljeno mi je nedavno objasnio socijalni ginekolog kako neregulirana štitnjača negativno djeluje na realizaciju trudnoće-hipofiza se previše bavi regoliranjem TSH(jer je štitnjača živitno važna) pa se ne stigne baviti regiliranjem gonadotropnih hormona i tu miože nastati osjetljivi hormonski disbalans bitan za zaćeće...
Tek sada kad ne mogu ostati trudna,s tim da sam u sasvim drugoj situaciji od većine vas-imam dvoje velike djece,shavćam kako vam je...koliko imate upornosti,koliko želje i čelične volje...SVAKA VAM ČAST CURE I ŽENE!!!!

----------


## uporna

*taca70*  vjerujem da si malo onako sumnjičava što ti je ginekolog MPO-ovac odredio dozu Euthyroxa ali ako želiš potvrdu još od strane lječnika za štitnjaču, odi do doktora nuklearne medicine.
Isto tako možeš samoinicijativno provjeriti za mjesec dana TSH čisto da vidiš da se nije previše spustio.
Ne brini, moje se čudo dogodilo kad sam već znala za štitnjaču, ali još nisam pila Euthyrox, ali je u trenutku spontanog začeća TSH se podigao iz podruma u onu famoznu granicu do 2. Sa samom trudnoćom je skočio na nevjerovatnih 12 i nešto.
Isto tako kuburim sa prolaktinom i još uvijek pijem bromergon i tako ću najvjerojatnije do poroda.
Nije dobro kad hipofiza ne funkcionira i kao što je *ancila* napisala u zadnjem postu, sav taj disbalans dovodi do nemogućnosti začeća.
Sretno.

----------


## ancila

> *taca70*  Nije dobro kad hipofiza ne funkcionira i kao što je *ancila* napisala u zadnjem postu, sav taj disbalans dovodi do nemogućnosti začeća.
> Sretno.


Da,kad god kuham grašak sjetim se biologije i činjenice da je hipofiza veličine zrna graška i pomislim kako nešto tako malo može raditi tolike probleme...
A onda opet pomislim kako mogu to tako malo i nježno vječito izlagati stresu na koji je baš ona najosjetljivija....
uporna,nisu ti u trudnoći dali Euthyrox da snize taj TSh....?

----------


## taca70

Cure puno vam hvala na odgovorima.Moram imati povjerenja u doktora a mozda je i bolje da su jos nesto nasli nego da se vrtim u krug i pitam se jesu li nesto propustili.Nadam se da cu za 2mj dobiti protokol i imati vise srece.Ako Euthyrox ne bude djelovao na PRL lako se vratim Dostinexu.

----------


## Šiškica

malo sam zujela po internetu i informirala se o antitijelima..

naravno da se moraju napraviti još dodatne pretrage.. između ostalog i MM.. pa ćemo onda tek znati o čemu je zapravo riječ..

 svako tijelo drugačije reagira na određenu bolest i terapiju i zapravo je sve to individualno.. Kao npr. s PCOS, tu sam se naslušala svakakvih priča i iskustva..

sad sam malo pametnija, znam da se  antitijela ne mogu snizit i da postoji cijeli niz mogućih terapija..samo treba pogoditi onu koja paše meni..
i da dr. je reko da je *moguće* da je to problem al da treba dodatne pretrage napraviti .. *a ne da je to to*..oprostite ak sam se krivo izrazila..

----------


## uporna

> uporna,nisu ti u trudnoći dali Euthyrox da snize taj TSh....?


Aha, ja uz ß odmah vadila i TSH koji je otišo nebu pod oblake i odmah startala sa Euthyroxom i sad sam na dozi 4 dana po 50 mg i 3 dana po 100 i to kontroliram i pratim. 
A uz sve to još pijem i redovno bromergon 2x1 tabletu i pikam se NMH (niskomolekularniheparin)-fraxiparinom. 
I sve to je ništa kad znam da moj sinek raste.

*Šiškice*, kao što si napisala nema pomoći za antitijela i ne trebaš se zbog toga živcirati, već samo pratiti TSH i njegovo kretanje. Poslala sam ti i pp.

----------


## kontra

cure, moj gin iz nekog razloga (valjda da potvrdi ovulaciju, sta drugo?!) trazi P4 u svakom ciklusu i to izgleda otprilike ovako:

11.01. 35.0
09.02. -
09.03. 32.7
06.04. 29.3

e sad... obzirom da ovo ima padajucu putanju jeli moguce da je to posljedica klomifena od 06 i 07/2008?  :?
koji bi bio drugi moguci razlog?  :/

----------


## Pinky

mene je moj mpoovac stavio na euthyrox od 25 prije mjesec dana. prije toga sam isla u endokrinologa koji je moj tsh od 3.6 (ref. do 4.6) smatrao normalnim, nakon uzv-a takodjer je rekao da je sve za 5. t3 i t3 i free t3 i t4 i antitijela su ok. ali je dodao da me mpoovac stavi na euthy. ako smatra potrebnim, sto je ovaj i ucinio.

sad sam nedgje otprilike na 35-40. danu terapije. jutros sam vadila krv da ponovim nalaz tsh-a. za 4 dana se startam pikati sa decapeptylom. nadam se da je tsh pao. 

zanima me da li je istina da euthyrox, jednom kad pocnes, moras piti cijeli zivot ili su to bapske price? mene niti jedan od njih nije na to upozorio...

----------


## uporna

Pinky za pijenje euthyroxa cijeli život su i meni rekli neki da je tako, a neki i ne.
Moje je pitanje samo kako će utjecati prekid pijenja na štitnjaču, tj. trebalo bi i dalje povremeno kontrolirati tsh.

----------


## uporna

> Curke moje iskusne sa povišenim FSH-om molim samo za kratki odgovor.
> Naime mojoj šogorici je FSH 16,2 na 3. dc što je definitivno visoko. E sad da li FSH može varirati pa drugi put biti niži ili je teško da će se spustiti :? 
> Nikad nisam imala problema sa tim FSH-om pa nisam pažljivo čitala tj. nisam pamtila sve što se na tu temu pisalo   .


Sjećate se ovog mog posta?
E sad da sa vama podijelim da je ginekolog (socijalac) koji je moju šogoricu poslao vaditi hormone rekao na nalaz da je sve OK. Sad joj je napravio još briseve i rekao joj je da će polako i da bi on nju slao na HSG, a dragog na novi spermiogram (radio prošle godine u Petrovoj i nalaz je normo).
Mislim žena ima dvoje djece iz prvog braka (istinabog rodila zadnji put prije 10 godina) i k tome napunit će 35. godinu ovih dana.
Ono što ona nema je vrijeme obzirom na godine i na FSH. 
Ja sam joj savjetovala da traži uputnicu za VV i da tamo nek doktori odluče što od pretraga treba dodatno napraviti, a i da dragi gore odmah odradi njihov spermiogram. 
Bojim se ja da ona neće to htjet sama tražiti.

----------


## ancila

> cure, moj gin iz nekog razloga (valjda da potvrdi ovulaciju, sta drugo?!) trazi P4 u svakom ciklusu i to izgleda otprilike ovako:
> 
> 11.01. 35.0
> 09.02. -
> 09.03. 32.7
> 06.04. 29.3
> 
> e sad... obzirom da ovo ima padajucu putanju jeli moguce da je to posljedica klomifena od 06 i 07/2008?  :?
> koji bi bio drugi moguci razlog?  :/


ja ti samo mogu reći da je meni rečen,a moj p4 na 20.ti dan ciklusa je bio 30,da ti nije kvalitetna ovulacija.
To je u okviru referentnih vrijednosti,ali nije kako bi bilo idealno-progesteron iznad 50.
Ako klomifenom ostvariš zaćeće,koliko znam,tada dodaju utrogestan da bi progesteron povećali i održali trudnoću.

----------


## ancila

> Pinky za pijenje euthyroxa cijeli život su i meni rekli neki da je tako, a neki i ne.
> Moje je pitanje samo kako će utjecati prekid pijenja na štitnjaču, tj. trebalo bi i dalje povremeno kontrolirati tsh.


Svaki iskusni specijalist nuklearne ili endokrinac će reći da je Euthirox za cijeli život.
Meni je tako moja dr.rekla prije 8 godina i tada mi se bilo teško pomiriti s time,jer sam se svakodnevnim pijenjem tableta osjećala bolesno i optewrećeno,no ona me utješila rekavši da je to bolest koju bi ona izabrala da se može birati!
Može jedino doćiu do prekida pijenja u trudnoći jer je to ipak drugo stanje koje zna poremetiti sitjuejšn.
Iskreno,da mi sada štitnjača više ne treba Euthyrox,tj da počne raditi u drugom smjeru,zabrinula bih se.

----------


## Pinky

evo mog izvjestaja nakon mjesec dana euthyroxa

tsh mi je bio 3.6  a sad je 2.2 (izvadila sam krv prije 15 dana pa je sad mozda i unutar idealnih 1-2)  :D  :D  sto me raduje jer u petak startam sa gonalima i pravom akcijom  :D  :D

----------


## Pinky

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pinky za pijenje euthyroxa cijeli život su i meni rekli neki da je tako, a neki i ne.
> Moje je pitanje samo kako će utjecati prekid pijenja na štitnjaču, tj. trebalo bi i dalje povremeno kontrolirati tsh.
> 
> 
> Svaki iskusni specijalist nuklearne ili endokrinac će reći da je Euthirox za cijeli život.
> Meni je tako moja dr.rekla prije 8 godina i tada mi se bilo teško pomiriti s time,jer sam se svakodnevnim pijenjem tableta osjećala bolesno i optewrećeno,no ona me utješila rekavši da je to bolest koju bi ona izabrala da se može birati!
> ...


ma mene ta tabletica ujutro nataste uopce ne opterecuje. jedino mi valjda tsh nece pasti pretjerano nisko pa da odemo u druge probleme....

----------


## uporna

Pinky zato treba čekirati tsh svaki mjesec do dva.  :Kiss:

----------


## iskrica

Pozz.. Nisam sa potpomognute ali vidim da bih tu mogla dobiti odgovor tj. komentar na moje lude hormone...
Danas 4. dan ciklusa sam vadila hormone i nalaz je slijedeći:
LH 6,4 (2,4-12,6)
FSH 7,3 (3,5-12,5)
ESTRADIOL 14,0 ( 12,5-166)
PROLAKTIN 2352 ( 127-637)
T3 1,69 (1,30-3,10)
T4 109 (66-181)
TSH 2,65 (0,27-4,20)

Ljubazno Vas molim da mi malo prokomentirate nalaz jer mi se ne čini baš dobar. Moram napomenuti da su mi ciklusi redovoti 28-31 dan svaki mjesec u trajanju 5-7 dana pračene slabijim bolovima prva dva dana.. Ali ovaj se mjesec dogodilo to nešto jako čudno a to je da sam u 17 dana dobila dva puta menstruaciju, i to 10.04. pa opet 27.04. i to su oba dvije bile baš prave menstruacije kakve uvijek imam, još uvijek traje.
Molim Vas da mi malo pomognete oko mog problema.
Zahvaljujem.

----------


## rikikiki

Svi hormoni su ti odlični osim prolaktina. S ovakvim nalazom prolaktina nemaš velike šanse za trudnoću .... dobra stvar je u svemu tome što se s par tabletica bromergona sve može brzo dovesti u normalu. S tim nalazom otiđi kod ginekologa i ne daj se smesti .... moraš dobiti bromergon. Ako tvoj socijalni ginekolog nema iskustva s visokim prolaktinom i ne dobiješ od njega taj lijek obrati se dr.Radončiću u poliklinici Vili i uz njegovu pomoć ćeš sigurno brzo riješiti problem. Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Potpisujem rikikiki u svemu, a naročito u menadžiranju tako visokog prolaktina (lijekovima je sve OK).

----------


## iskrica

Malo ste me smirile cure.. Puno Vam hvala na odgovoru   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*iskrice* kao što rikikiki reče rješavaj prolaktin jer ti je to prepreka sigurno.  :Love:

----------


## lilium

Mozda nekima od vas ova info. bude od koristi.  U NY Timesu je jucer osvanuo clanak vezan uz specificni hormonalni poremecaj - neklasicna kongenitalna adrenalna hiperplazija. Kazu da poremecaj nije toliko rijedak, no cesto je zanemarivan, moze dovesti i do neplodnosti, a ako se ispravno diagnosticira jeftino i lako se tretira.

Ukratko i na brzinu prevedeno: simptomi su neredovite mjesecnice, pojacana dlakavost, akne, povisena proizvodnja androgena, a diagnoza se zasniva na povecanoj razini 17-hidroksiprogesterona (17-OHP), vani rade i genetski test. Ovaj poremecaj ometa ovulaciju (cak ju moze i sprecavati, ili se moze manifestirati preko slabe reakcije na stimulaciju ovulacije), kod muskaraca moze uticati na manjak spermija. Kod zena simptomi su jako slicni PCOSu, pa neka studija navodi da se izgleda u oko 10% slucajeva PCOSa zapravo javlja i blaza verzija ovog poremecaja (jedan od dr. navedenih u clanku zato sve pacijente s PCOSom dodatno testira, dok kako kazu mnogi drugi centri to ne rade)
Lijeci se malim dozama steroida - dexametazonom (svojevremeno nam je o korisnosti terapije dexom za, kolio se sjecam, supresiju testosterona tu pisao i dr. Radoncic, pa ova info. malo nadopunjuje sliku)

Izvori:
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/07/he...html?th&emc=th
http://www.caresfoundation.org/Produ...onset_cah.html

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

lilium   :Heart:  Moj je 17-OHP uredan, a sve nabrojane simptome imam navodno zbog povišenoga DHEAs (zbog kojega sam i na decortinu). Nažalost, ne vidim da se u 3 mjeseca otkad sam na kortikosteroidima situacija popravila. Ciklusi su se skratili (i duljina i intenzitet), ali pojačana dlakavost i akne nenormalne veličine još uvijek imam.
Sutra idem na kontrolu pa me baš zanima što će prof. komentirati (rekla je da s decortinom neće biti problema s ponovnim zatrudnjivanjem  :/ ).
 :Love:

----------


## rozalija

cure, pošto se spremamo na postupak u Maribor, odlučila sam uraditi nalaze hormona i radila sam ih 5 DC (jer je 3 DC bio vikend) i evo vrijednosti koje me malčice zabrinjavaju:
Estradiol 142 (referentne vrijednosti folikularna faza: 77-321; preovulacijski  pik:139-2382)
Progesteron 0,8 (referentne vrijednosti folikularna faza: 0,1-0,95)
FSH 9,37 (referentne vrijednosti folikularna faza: 3,08-81; preovulacijski  pik:2,5-16,7)
LH 7,64 (referentne vrijednosti folikularna faza: 2,4-6,6; preovulacijski  pik:9,1-74,2)
prolaktin 219,3 (žene 109-557)
testosteron 0,839 (žene 0,198-2,67).

Najviše me zabrinjava ovaj FSH, jel malo povišen s obzirom da sam hormone radila 5 DC a i zadnja dva ciklusa mi se menga produžila sa nekih 29,30 DC na 34 dana a i primjetila sam da sam u zadnje vrijeme jako osjetljiva na svaku malu sitnicu se rasplačem, brdo suza isplačem zbog glupih stvari.

Šta vi mislite o svemu
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## taca70

Ne kuzim rozalija,zasto te brine fsh?Pa nije to too much.Moj zadnji je bio 9,5 i 2 MPO dr. nisu trepnula na njega. Ciklus mi je 25,26. Koliko imas godina?

----------


## rozalija

> Ne kuzim rozalija,zasto te brine fsh?Pa nije to too much.Moj zadnji je bio 9,5 i 2 MPO dr. nisu trepnula na njega. Ciklus mi je 25,26. Koliko imas godina?


Ma znaš draga moja brine me to kada sam u 11 mjesecu prošle godine radila hormone nalaz FSH je iznosio 3,92 (rađen 3 DC i referentne vrije za folikularnu fazu su bile 3,0-8,1 kao i sada ove vrijednosti). Kaže doktor Vlaisavljević kada je pogledo nalaze hormone FSH ko u curice, pa se sada pitam odakle ovoliki skok u samo nekoliko mjeseci.
Inače ima skoro 37 godina (u 11 mjesecu).

----------


## taca70

Meni je ovaj tvoj FSH puno prikladniji tvojim godinama od ovog 3 i nesto.Osim toga, uvijek kazu da je realniji onaj visi bez obzira sto oscilira.Kako god, nemas razloga za brigu, to je skroz ok vrijednost.Ja sam u zadnjem postupku dobila 8js,od toga vracene 2 blastice a 3 zaledene i jako sam zadovoljna rezultatom.

----------


## rozalija

taca  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, ja sam ponovno startala, evo prve ture mojih hormona radjenih 3. dan ciklusa, dakle, folik. faza. Moram napomenuti da sam u medjuvremenu smršala 16 kg (od marta do danas)

FSH 4,5 (2,0-11,6)
LH   1,6 (2,6-12,1)
beta Estradiol 142 (98-592)
Progesteron 3,7 (0,39-5,4)
Prolaktin 286 (64-590)
Testosteron 1,1 (0,20-2,70)

Nalazi Kortizola vadjeni u 8:00h, 16:00h i 23:00h još nisu gotovi kao ni TSH, T3, FT4, Tg, Anti-TG, Anti TPO koje sam takodjer radila
Danas sam radila OGTT test i rezultati će biti za mjesec dana.

Drage moje, molim Vas za komentare i mišljenje u kakvom sam stanju po Vama   :Laughing:  , želim da napomenem da su mi se ciklusi regulirali u zadnjih par mjeseci i sada su 27-29 dana i menstrualna krvarenja su obilnija i bolna prvi dan ( za razliku od prije kada su ciklusi trajali 30-40 dana i menstuacije su bile oskudne i bezbolne).

Hvala unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

*Fatamorgana*, ti si u odličnom stanju, bravo!   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

> *Fatamorgana*, ti si u odličnom stanju, bravo!


joj Vikkice, ljubi te seka!!  :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

OGTT za mjesec dana  :shock: Pa zar nije to gotovo isti dan (4 vađenja krvi svakih pola sata i rezultat isti dan, kod nas, ako se ne varam).

Inače, draže su mi bile menge dok su bile obilnije, bolnije i dulje trajale, sad su kratke, bezbolne i oskudne i čini mi se da se bliži kraj, sve me strah ponovno vaditi hormone   :Sad:

----------


## fatamorgana

> OGTT za mjesec dana  :shock: Pa zar nije to gotovo isti dan (4 vađenja krvi svakih pola sata i rezultat isti dan, kod nas, ako se ne varam).
> 
> Inače, draže su mi bile menge dok su bile obilnije, bolnije i dulje trajale, sad su kratke, bezbolne i oskudne i čini mi se da se bliži kraj, sve me strah ponovno vaditi hormone


E moja  Vikki, ne zaboravi da ja živim u šupačkoj zemlji (žao mi je što za domovinu ovako moram da kažem   :Sad:  ) BiH gdje se u glavnom gradu u glavnom kliničkom centru čeka nalaz mjesec dana i ja pitam zašto , a oni kažu jer je reagens prekup pa skupljaju krv da im bude jeftinije. A DHEA-S i Androstendion se i ne mogu raditi na klinici nikako.

----------


## fatamorgana

> OGTT za mjesec dana  :shock: Pa zar nije to gotovo isti dan (4 vađenja krvi svakih pola sata i rezultat isti dan, kod nas, ako se ne varam).
> 
> Inače, draže su mi bile menge dok su bile obilnije, bolnije i dulje trajale, sad su kratke, bezbolne i oskudne i čini mi se da se bliži kraj, sve me strah ponovno vaditi hormone


jesi li ti možda čitala onu knjigu što je cure pominju onu "povećajte svoju prlodnost" ja sma kontala da je kupim, možda u njoj ima nekih korisnih stvari da se menga popravi

----------


## fatamorgana

> OGTT za mjesec dana  :shock: Pa zar nije to gotovo isti dan (4 vađenja krvi svakih pola sata i rezultat isti dan, kod nas, ako se ne varam).
> 
> Meni su vadili krv 6 puta danas. Sakih pola sata i zadnji nakon sat vremena.
> 
> Inače, draže su mi bile menge dok su bile obilnije, bolnije i dulje trajale, sad su kratke, bezbolne i oskudne i čini mi se da se bliži kraj, sve me strah ponovno vaditi hormone

----------


## fatamorgana

sada nešto kontam i vidim da mi je LH manji od referentnih vrijednosti, šta li to znači?

----------


## vikki

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> OGTT za mjesec dana  :shock: Pa zar nije to gotovo isti dan (4 vađenja krvi svakih pola sata i rezultat isti dan, kod nas, ako se ne varam).
> 
> Inače, draže su mi bile menge dok su bile obilnije, bolnije i dulje trajale, sad su kratke, bezbolne i oskudne i čini mi se da se bliži kraj, sve me strah ponovno vaditi hormone  
> 
> 
> jesi li ti možda čitala onu knjigu što je cure pominju onu "povećajte svoju prlodnost" ja sma kontala da je kupim, možda u njoj ima nekih korisnih stvari da se menga popravi


Ma ne, ne vjerujem previše u to (neko sam se vrijeme držala nekih savjeta, ali ne vjerujem da samo prehrana može nešto bitno promijeniti/poboljšati). Zdravo živim ionako.

----------


## vikki

Sad sam vidjela da je LH manji,  :/  ne znam, javit će se cure već. Uglavnom, super što su se ciklusi regulirali, neka ti samo tako ostane!

----------


## fatamorgana

> Sad sam vidjela da je LH manji,  :/  ne znam, javit će se cure već. Uglavnom, super što su se ciklusi regulirali, neka ti samo tako ostane!




Cure, pliz, recite mi šta znači LH manji od referentnih vrijednosti, hvala   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

niski LH  - izgleda da se zna desiti da je malo nizi 3.dan a da poslije ok skoci, ne mora to nista znaciti - dobro je da je estradiol dobar, 
a progesteron bi bilo dobro provjeriti 21 dan, tj 7 dana prije ocekivane menstruacije - on se moze mijenjati od ciklusa do ciklusa no moze biti jedan od pokazatelja kvalitete ovulacije 

inace kazu da snizeni lh moze biti npr. zbog stresa, nervoze, mrsavosti, malog body mass indeksa

sretno!

----------


## fatamorgana

lilium, hvala velika   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje evo mene opet s pitanjem   :Embarassed:  
naime, danas mi je 21. dan ciklusa, ali ja sam to kasno skužila pa nisam stigla da odem da izvadim progesteron da vidim da li je ovaj ciklus bio ovulatoran, da li mi je kasno da odem sutra to uraditi, tj. na 22. dan ciklusa?. Strašno me grudi bole i nabrekle su već 5-6 dana, a i u periodu kada sam očekivala ovulaciju imala sam probadanje u donjem dijelu stomaka (kao da sam se prehladila u predjelu jajnika), i jako su me svrbile ruke i noge (to sam negdje poslije našla da je također jedan od mogućih simptoma ovulacije)

hvala unaprijed na odgovoru   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

fatamorgana OK je i 22. dc; u stvari uputa za vađenje prgesterona i je da se vadi 5-6 dana nakon ovulacije kako bi barem približno prikazao najtočnije vrijednosti (naravno to se odnosi samo na taj ciklus)

----------


## lilium

kao sto i sretna35 kaze to bi trebalo biti OK - kazu da cca. 7 dana od ovulacije bi progesteron treba biti na najvisoj razini (to se i zeli izmjeriti) a onda se pocne spustati kako se menstruacija blizi (kad ne dodje do oplodnje i implantacije zuto tijelo koje ga izlucuje pocne propadati i krece novi ciklus...), isto mislim da + ili - jedan dan tu nije jako puno
Velika   :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## fatamorgana

Sretna35 i Lilium, hvala vam velika   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

evo i nalaza moga progesterona na 22. dan ciklusa = 4,59 (ciklusi se kreću u zadnjih 6 mjerseci od 26-29 dana)

molim Vas možete li mi reći da li je to ok?

----------


## lilium

fatamogana,
od laba do laba imaju razlicite referentne vrijednosti za progesteron pa bez da to znamo ne mozemo ista reci - pls napisi koje referentne vrijednosti pisu za lutealnu fazu
 :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

> fatamogana,
> od laba do laba imaju razlicite referentne vrijednosti za progesteron pa bez da to znamo ne mozemo ista reci - pls napisi koje referentne vrijednosti pisu za lutealnu fazu




lutealna faza ref vrijednosti: 3,0-30,0, al meni ovaj moj od 4,59 djeluje nekako malo zar ne?   :Sad:

----------


## wewa

> lilium prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> fatamogana,
> od laba do laba imaju razlicite referentne vrijednosti za progesteron pa bez da to znamo ne mozemo ista reci - pls napisi koje referentne vrijednosti pisu za lutealnu fazu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


koliko se ja sjecam rijeci svog dr, optimalno je 20 i vise za 21. dc.

a kakav ti je prolaktin?

vrkuta i vitex super regulisu hormonceke, a sam prgesteron ionako se nadoknadi utrogestanima, pa nemas razloga za brigu   :Love:

----------


## lilium

da progesteron je nesto nizi - e sad kao sto smo ranije napisale to je stvar ovog ciklusa - zabiljezi si uz taj nalaz i koliko ce ovaj ciklus trajati, mozda ce radi o krecem ciklusu u kojem ce i M doci ranije, u drugim ciklusima moze biti bolje, a kao sto i wewa kaze moze se tu pomoci i utrogestanima   :Love:  

prolaktin je dobar (Prolaktin 286 (64-590) )

----------


## fatamorgana

wewa, lilium, hvala Vam velika cure   :Kiss:  ja sam se dosad uglavnom fokusirala na nalaze i preparate za mm, pa sad kada sam počela malo da se bavim sobom, skontam da pojma nemam   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure trebam malu pomoć- sad sam izvukla nalaze sa sistematskog kojeg sam radila u 3. mjesecu ove godine- u nalazu krvi mi je TSH 3,14 (0.2-4.4). Znam da je to u granicama ali me muči ovo što sam pročitala da mora biti do 2 za ostvarivanje trudnoće. Doktorica na taj nalaz nije ni trepnula, kaže sve ok. Da li će mi to stvarati probleme? Da li se TSH mijenja s obzirom na dc? Vadila sam ga negdje sredinom ciklusa...
Inače naš problem- ja bez jednog jajovoda, drugi začepljen, mm sve ok. Spremamo se na IVF. Nalaze drugih hormona bi trebala dobiti sljedeći tjedan...
Hvala unaprijed!!!  :Heart:

----------


## simbi

Za TSH je svejedno koji je dan ciklusa on se ne mjenja po dc, a to koliko utjece na zacece ti ne bi znala nadam se da ce se javiti neka cura koja bolje zna.Inace moj TSH je 3,6 pa mi gin isto nista nije rekla.Kazu da je za zacece bitno da je T4 veci od 70.

----------


## Gabi25

hvala simbi  :Love:  
mislim da ću ja za svaki slučaj ponovit nalaze, čisto da budem mirna... pa ću vidjeti što kaže doktor

----------


## teacher

Mene je dr. poslala nakon spontanog pobačaja i kiretaže da napravim nalaz TSH i prolaktina. Bila sam uvjerena da mi je nalaz TSH dobar (nisam bila s njim kod dr.), ali sad kad čitam što se napisale..TSH mi je 2.73, a T4 76,5. Što reći na takav nalaz? Prolaktin još nisam uspjela napraviti.

----------


## teacher

Podižem temu. Javite se..

----------


## taca70

Teacher, u cemu je problem s TSH?To je vise nego dobar nalaz.Akomislis da bi trebaobiti ispod 2, to nije nikakvo pravilo, ovaj tvoj je skroz uredan.

----------


## teacher

Hvala, taca70. Baš si me razveselila.  :Kiss:   Mislila sam da TSH mora strogo biti do 2, a T4 preko 70, a moj je malo preko toga.

----------


## Dodirko

Stigao je i moj nalaz hormona....

Pišem jer mi je to najbolji nalaz koji sam dobila.

TSH (ref 0,27 - 4,20)  moj 4,73 (uz euthyrox 50)  :/ 
estradiol (ref fol. faza 46,0 – 607,0) moj 292,70
testosteron  (ref 0,22 - 2,90) moj  1,07
FTc   (ref 0,003 – 0,037) moj 0,009
FT% (ref 0,76 – 2,6) moj 0,873
prolaktin (ref 127 – 637) moj 529,70
LH (ref fol. faza  2.4 – 13) moj 6,6  :D 
FSH (ref fol. faza 3,5 – 12,5) moj 8,36  :D 
DHEA-S (ref  ž.prije menop 1,8 – 7,7) moj 4,8
SHBG (ref 26,10 – 110,00) moj 93,58


Što kada je testosteron na donjoj granici? Idem googlat?

----------


## Jelena

Dodirko, pa kak ti je na gornjoj kad je 1,07 negdje u sredini, tj. sredina minus 10%? Ja sam imala jednom čak 0,1, tj. ispod granice, nikoga to nije brinulo. Baš me zanima što će ti cure reći   :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Btw. ja u muškom zanimanju, pa sam bila sigurna da pucam od testosterona i da će mi sutra narasti brkovi   :Laughing:

----------


## wewa

jos samo nek ti postimaju taj TSH i ti si k'o nova zemska!  :D

----------


## Dodirko

*Jelena* FT mi je na donjoj...

----------


## marti_sk

Ma *Dodorko*  :D  :D  :D  bravo nalaz je super

Ja cekam moj   :Cekam:

----------


## fatamorgana

Dodirko i ja čestitam  :D  :D  :D 

Želim da vas pitam šta je SHBG nalaz? Nešto se ne sjećam da sam to radila?

----------


## lilium

fatamorgana,
SHBG - Sex hormone-binding globulin - protein u krvi(plazmi) koji na sebe veze spolne hormone - estradiol, testosteron
vise o njemu mozes procitati npr. ovdje: http://www.lab-breyer.hr/pretrage/detalji/id/68/

----------


## lilium

Dodirko,  :D za nalaze.
oko testosterona - to sto je blize donjoj - mislim da nije problem npr. jedno od objasnjenja moze biti i u tome da ti je SHBG  blize gornjoj granici i vise testosterona je vezano na njega a manje "slobodno" u krvi

----------


## vikki

> Želim da vas pitam šta je SHBG nalaz? Nešto se ne sjećam da sam to radila?


SHBG lovi muške špolne hormone (kroti ih) i dobro je da je viši (moj je bio nizak, a androstendion povišen, što znači da HBG nije obavljao svoju funkciju i puštao mi previše muških spolnih u opticaj).

Dodirko, super za nalaze!   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

Dodirko  :D  :D jako mi je drago!

----------


## fatamorgana

lilium, vikki hvala vam velika na pojašnjenju   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Evo i moj nalaz 5dc

FSH -* 5,5* - ref. vred. (1,98 - 11.6)
LH - *4,4* -  ref. vred. (1,98 - 11)
PROLACTIN -* 16,0* - ref. vred. (3,2 - 24,3)
ESTRADIOL - *32, 0* - ref. vred. (26,5 - 161)
TESTOSTERON -* 0,91* - ref. vred. (0,19 - 2,67)
DHEA-S -* 3.2* - ref. vred. (0,8 - 3,9)
CORTISOL - *178* - ref. vred. (126 - 626)
TSH - *0,45* - ref. vred. (0,46 - 4,6)
fT4 - *93,3* - ref. vred. (71,2 - 141)

Eto to je to, jos Progesteron da proverim 21 DC, e sad nije li estradiol malo nizi odnosno prema donju granicu? Sta to znaci, da nema folikulica ili? Please help  :/

----------


## frka

mislim da TSH pokazuje rezervu js a to ti je super  :Smile:

----------


## frka

pardon - FSH, ne TSH

----------


## rikikiki

> Evo i moj nalaz 5dc
> 
> Eto to je to, jos Progesteron da proverim 21 DC, e sad nije li estradiol malo nizi odnosno prema donju granicu? Sta to znaci, da nema folikulica ili? Please help  :/


Nalazi su ti super :D , estradiol u toj fazi i mora biti na donjoj granici!

----------


## Jelena

> Evo i moj nalaz 5dc
> 
> FSH -* 5,5* - ref. vred. (1,98 - 11.6)
> LH - *4,4* -  ref. vred. (1,98 - 11)
> PROLACTIN -* 16,0* - ref. vred. (3,2 - 24,3)
> ESTRADIOL - *32, 0* - ref. vred. (26,5 - 161)
> TESTOSTERON -* 0,91* - ref. vred. (0,19 - 2,67)
> DHEA-S -* 3.2* - ref. vred. (0,8 - 3,9)
> CORTISOL - *178* - ref. vred. (126 - 626)
> ...


Ja mislim da ti je to super estradiol. Eventualno ako će ti biti pretanak endometrij, dat će ti dr. estrofeme, ali to je bolje, nego kad imaš ko ja previše estrogena pa se bojiš estrofema ko vraga. Mene su odbili s cistom i estradiolom 57, jer je bio previsoki, vole kad je do 40, tako da ne brineš.   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure imam jedno pitanje- ne radi se o meni nego o jednoj mojoj frendici koja kreće u isto borbu kao i svi mi- vadila je hormone 5dc i lh joj je 9,9 a fsh 6,5, to je neki odnos 1.5:1. Sad malo gledam pa vidim da to ukazuje na PCOS- ali ona kaže da ima skroz uredne cikluse 29 dana, ovulacija potvrđena svaki ciklus trakicama i BT... Niti jedan doktor joj nikad nije rekao da ima PCOS. da li odnos različit od 1:1 isljučivo ukazuje na PCOS?? ili ne mora biti?? kod njih je problem u njenom mužu...

----------


## Jelena

> Cure imam jedno pitanje- ne radi se o meni nego o jednoj mojoj frendici koja kreće u isto borbu kao i svi mi- vadila je hormone 5dc i lh joj je 9,9 a fsh 6,5, to je neki odnos 1.5:1. Sad malo gledam pa vidim da to ukazuje na PCOS- ali ona kaže da ima skroz uredne cikluse 29 dana, ovulacija potvrđena svaki ciklus trakicama i BT... Niti jedan doktor joj nikad nije rekao da ima PCOS. da li odnos različit od 1:1 isljučivo ukazuje na PCOS?? ili ne mora biti?? kod njih je problem u njenom mužu...


Koliko se sjećam, odnos 2:1 i više je problematičan. Ja imam oko 5:4 i vele da je to lagana inverzija i ne brine ih, ovulacije imam, na zadnjoj stimulaciji došli do 6 blastica.

----------


## marti_sk

e onda sam sretna  :D  hvala vam   :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala Jelena  :Heart:

----------


## jadra

pomoć! Prekjučer sam vadila hormone jer nisam dobila mengu od 25.5. Gin. je mislila da je prolaktin u pitanju ali je on u granicama. Evo vrijednosti: fsh 3,2     ref. vrijed.folik.faza 3,5-12.5, ovulacija 4.7-21.5  
   lh 14.9                    ref.vrijed.folik.faza  2.4-12.6, ovulacija 14.0-96      
   progest. 2.1            ref.vrijed.folik.faza   0.6-4.7, ovulacija  2.4-9.4       
   estradiol 2093         ref.vrijed.folik,faza   46-607. ovulacija 315-1828     
   tsh 1.8674               ref.vrijed.                0.35-4.9                                
   ft3 3.01                   ref.vrijed.                1.71-3.71                              
   ft4 1.05                   ref. vrijed.                0.70-1.48                             
i šečer na kraju   Anti-tg 106.41 a ref.vrijed.0.00-4.11.                            
Za čega je ovaj Anti-tg i zašto je tako visok?? Molim komentare i pomoć

----------


## vikki

Jadra, pretpostavljam da je ovo anti-tg antitijela na štitnjaču (ispravite me ako širim dezinformacije), sam po sebi nalaz ne mora ništa značiti niti utjecati. 
A što se spolnih hormona tiče, neki poremećaj jeste, ja sam u jednom periodu imala izostanak ciklusa od par mjeseci, i nalazi su bili nešto poput tvojih - dobila sam Primolut Nor, i nakon samo jednog ciklusa sve se reguliralo, ciklusi su godinama poslije bili na točno 28 dana.

----------


## jadra

Vikki, hvala ti na pomoći!! Ako netko još ima koju riječ za objašnjenje, slobodno!

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage cure pomagajte, gotov mi je nalaz CRP. Doktorica mi je rekla da u mom organizmu tinja upala i da je organizam zbog toga non stop u nekoj fazi opsade. E sad, ja pretpostavljam da se radi o krajnicima iz kojih, i kad sam, najzdravija, povremeno ispadaju gnojni čepovi. Prije par dana bila sam kod ljekara i dobila sam uputnicu za operaciju. Sad me zanima, da li krajnici i to što mi je imuni sistem, vjerovatno, potaknut da više radi utiče na implataciju embrija?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Drage cure pomagajte, gotov mi je nalaz CRP. Doktorica mi je rekla da u mom organizmu tinja upala i da je organizam zbog toga non stop u nekoj fazi opsade. E sad, ja pretpostavljam da se radi o krajnicima iz kojih, i kad sam, najzdravija, povremeno ispadaju gnojni čepovi. Prije par dana bila sam kod ljekara i dobila sam uputnicu za operaciju. Sad me zanima, da li krajnici i to što mi je imuni sistem, vjerovatno, potaknut da više radi utiče na implataciju embrija?


Ne rekoh da je CRP povišen

----------


## Strike

Evo i mojih nalaza 3.dc

PRL-  *665*   (69-617)

ESTRADIOL- 164  (143-694)

FSH- 6,46 (4,00-13,00)

LH- 9,00  (1,00-18,00)

TESTOSTERON- 1,27  (0,17-2,53)


Zanima me da li je ovaj PRL potrebna terapije pošto je malo povišen?

----------


## šniki

Mislim da ti za tako blago povišeni prl ne treba th, ali pošto vidim da imaš Hashimoto, a imam ga i ja uz hipothyreozu, mislim da bi bilo dobro da to malo detaljnije pregledaš. Ja ti imam i hiperprolaktinemiju i evo već sam godinu dana na Bromergonu (strava, ali da se preživijeti ako uzimaš po pola). Moram ga piti sve dok ne dođe do trudnoće. Meni je prl bio jako visok negdje oko 1000,  i tada sam počela uzimati th. Sad je super, nizak je, ali eto, trebam piti Br i dalje. Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla.   :Smile:

----------


## Strike

> Mislim da ti za tako blago povišeni prl ne treba th, ali pošto vidim da imaš Hashimoto, a imam ga i ja uz hipothyreozu, mislim da bi bilo dobro da to malo detaljnije pregledaš. Ja ti imam i hiperprolaktinemiju i evo već sam godinu dana na Bromergonu (strava, ali da se preživijeti ako uzimaš po pola). Moram ga piti sve dok ne dođe do trudnoće. Meni je prl bio jako visok negdje oko 1000,  i tada sam počela uzimati th. Sad je super, nizak je, ali eto, trebam piti Br i dalje. Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla.



Kako misliš da to detaljnije pregledam? Šta točno? Trenutno mi je TSH 1,14
A ako se ne liječi povišen PRL, onda on raste?

----------


## šniki

Mene nisu pustili u protokol sve dok mi se nije prl spustio na normalu, zato sam mislila da tome ipak malo posvetiš pažnju, najbolje ti je pitati svog dr .
Meni se tsh nije mogao normalizirati sve dok nisam sredila i prl. Ali teb je neznatno povišen pa mislim da to nije neka frka.  :Smile:

----------


## Strike

> Mene nisu pustili u protokol sve dok mi se nije prl spustio na normalu, zato sam mislila da tome ipak malo posvetiš pažnju, najbolje ti je pitati svog dr .
> Meni se tsh nije mogao normalizirati sve dok nisam sredila i prl. Ali teb je neznatno povišen pa mislim da to nije neka frka.


Ionako idem dr.R pa ću vidjet šta će reći. Nadam se da i ako dobijem th da ću stići do 11.mj.dovesti prl na normalu

----------


## šniki

Ma ne brini, nije ti kritično. PRL je hormon stresa, pa onda nije niti čudo što ti je blago povišen. Ipak je sve to stresno što mi proživljavamo. Ajd samo polako, bit će to ok. Naravno, nisam te htjela preplašiti ili tako nešto.Nadam se da nisam.  :D

----------


## kiara79

:shock: ajme ljudi pomagajte ja sam u šoku,dobila danas nalaz progesterona 21.dan i skoro pala u nesvjest,on iznosi 0,79 možete to zamislit???!!!Ja ne mogu doći sebi...  :Crying or Very sad:  Pa ja uopće nemam ovulaciju  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Strike

> Ma ne brini, nije ti kritično. PRL je hormon stresa, pa onda nije niti čudo što ti je blago povišen. Ipak je sve to stresno što mi proživljavamo. Ajd samo polako, bit će to ok. Naravno, nisam te htjela preplašiti ili tako nešto.Nadam se da nisam.  :D



*
šniki*,ma nisi me preplašila i hvala što si se uopće javila. I ja si nekako mislim da nebi trebalo biti nekih većih problema oko toga.

----------


## coolerica

kiara79 ja ti stvarno nisam neki stručnjak al kad je meni progesteron bio 3 21.dc ja sam isto bila u šoku a na koncu se ispostavilo da mi je taj mjesec m došla na 36dc tako da nisam pogodila ni blizu onih 7 dana poslije ovulacije. A i čak da i nisi ovulirala ovaj mjesec nije to strašno, negdje sam pročitala da je od 12 ciklusa 10 ovulatorno. pa evo, dok čekaš stručnije odgovore, malo utjehe.   :Kiss:

----------


## simbi

Coolerica sve si dobro rekla u potpunosti se slažem.
Meni je jedan mjesec progesteron bio na 21dc 1,9 pa su me dobro istrašili nemaš ovulaciju moraš ovo moraš ono,a kad ono idući mjesec isto 21dc progesteron preko 60.Prema tome jedan nalaz stvarno ništa nemora značiti.Ovaj mjesec nisi imala ovulaciju,ali ne znači da nećeš idući.

----------


## molu

Cure, jedno pitanje

bila sam sad na klomifenskom IVF-u, nazalost neuspjesno i htjela bih ponoviti neke pretrage, izmedju ostalog i spolne hormone. Trenutno cekam da procurim nakon utrica. Da li bi bilo ok da vec ovaj ciklus to obavim, dakle 3-5 dc nakon sto sad dodje vjestica ili da ipak pricekam svoj "normalni" ciklus?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ja bi ti savjetovala da pričekaš...još se to sve nije "iščistilo" iz organizma, pa da ne bi bilo netočnih elemenata!   :Love:

----------


## marta26

meni prosla m nakon klomifenskog i dosla nova danas, misla sam 5 dc vaditi krv, valjda je to ok, na uputnici mi pise od 2-5dc

----------


## MATEJA24

STIGAO NALAZ:4 DC
ESTRADIOL 92,1(110-1100)
LH 4,9(3-12)
FSH 4.0(2-12)
PROLAKTIN 18,7(4-23)
TESTOSTERON UKUPNI 1.0(0,2-2,6)
TESTOSTERON SLOBODNI 17,8 (3.5-30)
SHBG 33,9(15-120)
ANDROSTENDION 8,6 (1-12)
DHEAS 4,9 (2-10)
A 21 DC 
PROGESTERON  2,8(IZNAD 22)

DR MI PROPISALA DA MORAM PITI YASMIN DOK NE BUDEM PLANIRALA TRUDNOĆU DA SE HORMONI MALO REGULIRAJU PA ĆEMO ONDA IĆI NA TRUDNOĆU...ŠTA VI MISLITE O TOME...
POMOZITEEEE,
 :?  :? 
 HVALA
 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## MATEJA24

DA I IMAM POLICISTIČNE JAJNIKE, MENGE NISAM IMALA 2 MJESECA ..

----------


## tikica

Evo i mojih nalaza prije 2 god
FSH 6,3 U/L ref.interval (3,5-12,5)
LH   6,6 U/L ref.interval (2,4-12,6)
TSH 3,53 mIU/L ref,int (0.27-4.20)
PROLAKTIN 385 mU/L  (127-637)
PROGESTERON 36,8 nmol/L (0,6-4,7)

moji nalazi ove god:
FSH 6,1 U/L
LH   8,0 U/L
TSH 2,86 mIU/L 
T4 105 nmol/L ref. (66-181)
T3 1,78 nmol/L ref.(1,30-3.10)
Ako ima netko tko bi mi prokomentirao zašto ovaj LH raste i šta to znači bila bi mu jako zahvalna? Ide li ovo prema pcos-u?

----------


## Gabi25

tikice moja prijateljica ima odnos lh:fsh oko 1,5:1, mislim da je lh oko 9 a fsh oko 6 i nema pcos. Netko mi je jednom rekao da nije svaka inverzija lh i fsh pcos. 
A zašto lh raste to stvarno ne znam...

----------


## ivica_k

u ovom ciklusu moj FSH iznosi 6,49 a u ožujku je bio 5,38...kako protumačiti ovo povećanje, ove godine sam bila u dva stimulirana postupka, ne znam ima li to veze :/

----------


## vikki

Pa nije to neko povećanje, moj se u godinu dana povisio s 5,8 na 9.

----------


## MMK

> u ovom ciklusu moj FSH iznosi 6,49 a u ožujku je bio 5,38...kako protumačiti ovo povećanje, ove godine sam bila u dva stimulirana postupka, ne znam ima li to veze :/


Ja mislim da je to sve ok, meni se desilo obratno, prije 2 god, kada sam vadila 1x hormone FSH 6,8, a poslije manje, pa i 4,9 prije pola godine.
Ja sam kod svojih hormona primjetila da mi je "bolji" nalaz, tj. odnos LH i FSH 2, eventualno 3 dc.ka da su tu negdje. Dok već 5.dc je FSH je 5,5 a LH 7.

----------


## ivica_k

i dr. mi je potvrdio da je sve ok i ne moram brinuti

----------


## Zeena

lh *4,7* (2,4-12,6)
fsh *6,9* (3,5-12,5)
estradiol *57,8* (12,5- 166,0)
prolaktin *249* (127- 637) 
testosteron *1,45* (0,22-2,9)
slobodni testosteron *20,30* (7,36-42,82)
Dhea-s *7,9* ( 1,8-7,7) ovo mi je mrvicu poviseno...

eto, pa ako bi koja dobra dusa komentirala ovaj nalaz... prvi sam put vadila hormone pa se ne kuzim...   :Embarassed:  
da, pogotovo ovaj dhea-s.  :/

----------


## vikki

DHEAs - luči ga nadbubrežna žlijezda. I meni je bio povišen (hiperandrogenizam), navodno zbog toga nekvalitetne ovulacije i loše jajne stanice. Već sam osam mjeseci na decortinu (supresivno djelovanje na nadbubrežnu, nalaz je sad O.K.) i trebala bih biti navodno dok ne zatrudnim (DHEAs je sad vrlo niska, pa time povećava šanse za trudnoću). Idući tjedan idem dr. na konzultacije ima li potrebe i dalje biti na decortinu.
Btw, tvoje je nalaz neznatno povišen, i mislim da nije zabrinjavajući, no možda bi trebalo napraviti još androstendion (DHEAs i njega povisuje) i kortizol.

----------


## Zeena

hvala. napravila sam ja i androstendion, samo njegov nalaz jos cekam. 
znaci ne bi trebalo biti zabrinjavajuce...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ginger

cure, na što upućuje nizak E2?
vadila sam na 3dc i niži je od referentne vrijednosti

----------


## nandadina

zna li neko sta raditi ako je testosteron povisen 3.49(0.245-2.9) a E2 nizak
inace imam PCOS,jedan spontani missed ab, i jedan prekid trudnoce u 9 mjesecu(hidrocefalus) :?  :?

----------


## vikki

> zna li neko sta raditi ako je testosteron povisen 3.49(0.245-2.9) a E2 nizak
> inace imam PCOS,jedan spontani missed ab, i jedan prekid trudnoce u 9 mjesecu(hidrocefalus) :?  :?


A kakav ti je DHEAs?

----------


## nandadina

nisam radila taj DHEAs to mi nisu trazili da radim ,sta taj nalaz pokazuje da ne trazim po stranicama,zasto bi to trebala znati..

----------


## vikki

Povišen nalaz DHEAs (hiperandrogenizam) utječe na lučenje viška muških spolnih hormona, izaziva nekvalitetnu ovulaciju, loše jajne stanice i neadekvatno okruženje za embrij - sve skupa može biti uzrok težem zatrudnjivanju i spontanim pobačajima.

----------


## acitam

Cure, da li znate gdje mogu izvaditi hormone AMH i Inhibin B, pored standardnih (FSH, LH, PRL, E2, TSH, T3 i T4)? I, da li znate kada su gotovi nalazi, isti dan ili treba čekati par dana?

----------


## mare41

acitam, AMH i inhibin se vade u Vinogradskoj, jedino se tamo radi AMH i košta 270 kn, HZZo to ne prizna i ne ide na uputnicu (još se vadi u privatno labu, al košta 3 puta više), a nalaz se čeka 2-3 tjedna.

----------


## acitam

Hvala mare41! A znaš li možda koliko se ostali hormoni čekaju u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## mare41

za hormone u Vinogradskoj se naručuje, mjesec ili dva unaprijed, najbolje provjeriti na potpomognuta u vinogradskoj, u petrovoj se ne čeka i ne naručuje, ali tamo se ne vade hormoni štitnjače, a i oni se naručuju drugdje, eto, nije jednostavno.

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam hormone u Vinogradskoj čekala 2 tjedna, rekli su mi 10-14 dana. Obavljala sam to u ljeti pa su me naručili odmah u sljedećem ciklusu tj. nisam čekala na vađenje 2 mjeseca kao što su rekli jednoj forumašici kad se htjela naručiti prije mjesec dana...

----------


## karla 1980

Cure, molim pomoć.

Prije 2 dana slučajno naiđem na temu o TSH, pogledam svoje nalaze:
veljača 2009.   4.417 (0,46-4,68)
svibanj 2009.   3,182 (0,46-4,68)
Pročitala sam da bi za ostvarenje trudnoće TSH trebao biti do 2.
Postavila sam pitanje dr. R. na Zdravlje i život da li bi to mogao biti razlog naših 5 neuspjelih pokušaja MPO. Odgovorio mi je da bi to mogao biti razlog i da napravim antitijela (anti TG i anti TPO).
Kako mi do sada niti jedan dr. nije ukazao da bi to mogao biti problem (svi su govorili da su hormoni u redu) nisam niti obračala pažnju, niti se detaljno upoznavala sa hormonima.
Molim vas da mi netko tko je imao sličan ili isti problem pojasni anti TG i anti TPO, koji dan ciklusa se vade, ...? 
Hvala.

----------


## karla 1980

Ne znam odakle ovi cooleri, umjesto njih treba biti 8, (0,46-4,68).

----------


## Strike

Evo,imam ti ja problema s tim! I moja antitijela su pozitivna!
Nisam ti ni ja znala za to dok nisam morala izvaditi hormone štitnjače za Mb, pošto mi je TSH bio 4,5. Pa sam morala izvaditi i antitijela koja su bila pozitivna i od 2.mj./2009. pijem Euthyrox.
Zato,prvom prilikom odi endokrinologu na uzv i izvadi antitijela i onda ćeš sve znati. Jer visok TSH utječe na kvalitetu js, mene u Petrovoj nisu htjeli uzeti u postupak sa TSH 3,7

----------


## karla 1980

Hvala Strike. Sada mi je već jasnije. Znači prvo kod endokrinologa.

----------


## Strike

> Hvala Strike. Sada mi je već jasnije. Znači prvo kod endokrinologa.


Da,prvo endokrinologu,i nemoj ići u nikakav postupak prije nego si to riješiš,jer ti je bezveze bacat novce jer s takvim TSH teško da uspije. 
Sretno!   :Kiss:

----------


## karla 1980

Strike   :Love:

----------


## Strike

Joj,da si me barem prije Mb pitala   :Sad:   A kako si sad došla do toga?

----------


## karla 1980

Slučajno sam gledala svoj nalaz i ovu temu.
Ma toliko sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   da ti ne mogu opisati. Nitko od doktora nikada mi nije to komentirao, svi su govorili da su mi nalazi hormona dobri i ja sam, vjerujući njima, hormone kao razlog neuspjeha skroz prekrižila. Niti Vlaisavljević mi nije rekao da nešto ne valja, a baš sam ga pitala da li je nalaz u redu.
Joj ljuta sam...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Dobro kaže MM, dok sam ne kreneš istraživati nemaš se čemu ni nadati!!!
Kada napravim te nalaze otići ću u Vili kod dr. R. pa ću vidjeti šta on kaže. Nadam se da će on nešto poduzeti.
To je katastrofa, ti doktori, oni se vjerojatno usmjere na moje neprohodne jajovode i samo daju protokole i postupke i tako non stop, a to je katastrofa!!! Toliko sam razočarana i bijesna   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## Strike

Istina,mi bi stvarno trebale sve znati i same se liječiti. I ja sam ti išla dr. R u vezi štitnjače koji me poslao endokrinologu i sad mi je prije postupka prepisao Bromergon zbog malo povišenog prolaktina,i na svu sreću-uspjelo! A kakav ti je prl? on ti isto zna skočiti s povišenim TSH? I mislim da je još gori od tsh

----------


## karla 1980

PRL
veljača 2009.   263 (57,2-417,6)
svibanj 2009.   295 (57,2-417,6)

Jel to u redu ili?

----------


## Strike

> PRL
> veljača 2009.   263 (57,2-417,6)
> svibanj 2009.   295 (57,2-417,6)
> 
> Jel to u redu ili?



U redu je. Kad slijedeći put ideš u postupak,barem 2 mj.prije ga izvadi pa da si mirna.

----------


## karla 1980

Strike hvala ti puno.   :Kiss:

----------


## acitam

Cure, dobila sam nalaze hormona i u velikom sam šoku. Dakle, 3 dc:
FSH 5,3 (prije 2 godine 11)
LH 4,6 (prije 2 godine 10)
Estradiol 207 (ref vrijed 18-147)
TSH 3,67
T3 2,1
T4 115
AMH 5,5
Inhibin B 80
 Molim da ga netko protumači, jer meni sve ukazuje na jako lošu rezervu jajnih stanica. Isti taj ciklus, ali 8. dan sam bila na UZV i nađena mi je cista (vjerovatno vodena) pa sepitam da li je ona utecala na visoki E2

----------


## mare41

Ja ću ti komentirati AMH, a vjerojatno će neko drugi TSH i E2, dobro si rekla da takav AMH (a vjerojatno i inhibin) govori za lošu rezervu j.s., ne znam kakvu stimulaciju planirate, ali ja s AMH od 5,8 nisam reagirala na jaku stimulaciju, smatra se da je nekakva donja granica isplativosti stimuliranja 5, dakle, još po tome upadaš.

----------


## mare41

Zaboravila sam napisati da 3 doktora nisu smatrala da je moj AMH loš i da ne treba stimulirati, čak dapače, pretpostavljam da će i tebi tako reći. AMH kakav ja imam korelira s mojim godinama.

----------


## ina33

> protumači, jer meni sve ukazuje na jako lošu rezervu jajnih stanica. Isti taj ciklus, ali 8. dan sam bila na UZV i nađena mi je cista (vjerovatno vodena) pa sepitam da li je ona utecala na visoki E2


Morala bih se složiti. Povišeni estradiol ukazuje na tu cistu, a on ti je vjerojatno i smanjio (lažno) FSH, ako sam te sve mehanizme dobro shvatila. 

Ali, tu ti ide ograda da nije to sve baš ono kristalno čisto (mislim, kod markera ovarijske rezerve) i najviše se liječnici rukovode prijašnjom ili sadašnjom reakcijom, ne nužno hormonalnom slikom, u smislu da ako nema reakcije na stimulaciju onda se ide na blagu i obrnuto, ako se unatoč nalazima dobije dobra reakcija onda se tako pokušava. 

Sve ti to onda treba još gledat u kontekstu tvojih godina, FSH može bit povećan i zbog mehaničkih razloga (tipa uklonjen dio jajnika), pa su onda bolje prognoze za visoki FSH i mlade godine jer se tu često radi samo o količini, ne i u kvaliteti JS, dok će povećan FSH ili niži AMH i visoke godine bit relativno teže za premostiti jer se ne radi samo o količini, nego i kvaliteti. 

Ali, sve ti je to stvarno teorija dok se ne proba, ima iznenađujuih odgovora i nekome će upalit iz prve i s visokim FSH-om, a neko će proći Golgotu s idealnom reakcijom na stimulaciju i namučit će se ko' pas, pravila su tu da ih zezaju iznimke. Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Acitam FSH ti je pokazatelj rezerve jajnih stanica...
No, danas je stigao i moj nalaz hormona i pala sam u tešku bedaru sve mi je skoro povišeno ali najviše me ubija u pojam FSH 
TSH 3.89 (0.3-5.0)
FT4 13.08 (10.0-25.0)
AB - TPO 7.0 (DO 35)
AB - TG 12.5 (DO 40)
FSH 11.3 ( 2.8-11.3)
LH 8.1 (1.1 - 11.6)
PROLAKTIN 608 (40 - 530)

----------


## acitam

Mare41, zar misliš da ni inhibin nije dobar? Po referentnim vrijednostima (prije menopauze do 255, poslije memopauze do 30) mi se učinilo da je prolazan. Zar to znači da kad bi bio ok da bi trebao biti više od 255?

ali, kako to da su fsh i lh "ok"? ili ih je zamaskirao visoki E2? Sve su mi nade danas potonule... Ne znam kako ću se pomriti sa činjenicom da sam pred menopauzom...

----------


## mare41

acitam, ma nitko nije spominjao menopauzu, radi se samo o tome kakvu stimulaciju treba provesti, i da, sorry za inhibin, on je ok, a naravno da FSH i Lh mogu biti ok, nema govora o menopauzi  :Smile:  , daleko smo od toga, a koje si godište? Za procjenu ovarijske rezerve se gledaju i antralni folikuli UZV-om. Inače, smatra se da TSH treba biti do 2 ili niži, ali to prepuštam drugima.
Zaista nema spomena menopauzi, evo link za homone:
http://www.endolabor.kbsm.hr/o_analizama.htm#INH

----------


## tiki_a

acitam, kod mene je FSH bio prije 2 godine 9, a prije recimo godinu dana kao super, samo čini mi se oko 4. Međutim ovdje su mi cure dobro rekle kao što je ina33 sada napisala, da je FSH iz spomenutih razloga lažno tako nizak. Vjerojatno cista utječe na sliku hormona koja baš nije tvoja uobičajena. Znači i kod mene je bila slična priča, mislim da sam na ovoj temi pisala. Očito je da se vrtim sa FSH na gornjoj granici (sl. tvom FSH), a meni je to zadovoljavajuče.
Mali Mimi, nadam se da će ti cure znalci pomoći savjetom.

----------


## nia

Drage cure,  jedna sam od vas  koja je sve to uspješno prošla i spadam debelo u klub 39 s puno + .... 

dakle u svezi hormona sve što su cure gore napisale  je teoretska znanstveno dokazana istina, ali to NIKAKO ne znači da znamo sve (spadam u medicinare) i da možemo reči tko ima a tko nema nade za uspjeh. Milijun primjera je za to u cijeloj medicini. 
Vrijednosti hormona su najviše bitni vašem gin. da slozi za vas najbolju stimulaciju da ne gubi vrijeme za pokušaje i pogreške. Pitanje ovarijalne rezerve je bolje neznati jer što ćete s tom spoznajom ako je mala toliko će vas depri mirati da će implatacija biti nemoguća radi psihićkog razloga, ako je velika opet ne znači 100%  uspjeh. 
Moj primjer- FSH 12-20!!, 2x stimulacije do neba, ne smijem ni izgovoriti koliko Menopura i Gonala, uglavnom2x 2,3js, 2x2 super embrija i  jedna curica. 
Dakle, nije dobro da vas vrijednosti hormona toliko (negativno) zaokupe, jer i *jedna jedina stanica je dovoljna *  (to mi je VV više puta naglasio).
Kad se ide u postupke mora se imati pozitivan stav , jer o psihičkom faktoru još nitko zanstveno nije dao odgovor koliko ima udjela, a iz prakse znamo da je sigurno veći nego što je broj js dobivenih u postupku!!!

----------


## acitam

Mare41, godište sam 1974. Ma sva sam ukomirana od svega, trebala bi ići u MB, ali mi se nekako čini kao da me i neće uzeti u postupak. S druge pak strane, nisam ni sigurna da je to dobar izbor, već mi se čini da bi trebala nastaviti sa prirodnjacima. Inače, do sada sam iz 18 postupaka imala 11 ET, pa su me iz MB poslali na ovu detaljniju analizu hormona, a ne moram ni spomenuti koliko su mi stresa izazavali kada sam vidjela da traže i E2, AMH i inhibin. Inače sam na VV i nikada me dr L do sada nije tražio nikakve hormone, već kaže da samo trebamo dalje i dalje pokušavati... Molim Vas na neko Vaše mišljanje o svemu.

----------


## mare41

Ja sam ti napisala mišljenje od dr R da se smatra da je donja granica za stimulaciju AMH 5, ali kao što je dobro nia rekla-u medicini 2+2 nije 4, dakle, pričekaj odgovor iz MB na tvoje hormone, po ovome ne bi te trebali odbiti, možda ne bi bilo loše da odeš na konzultacije ili pišeš dr R na portalu Zdravlje i život i pitaš ga za mišljenje (sprega E2 te TSH).

----------


## vikki

Mali Mimi, FSH nije pokazatelj rezerve jajnih stanica, moj je FSH stalno vrlo dobar, a rezerva jajnih stanica odavno pri kraju. Dobar pokazatelj rezerve su antralni folikuli (tu je meni na VV rečeno (dr. L.) da imam malo js i da ću loše reagirati na stimulaciju, bez obzira na dobar FSH, i pokazalo se točnim, čim god me stimulirali, rezultat je uvijek jedan jedini folikul i jedna js). Uglavnom, L. mi se pokazao boljim "prognostičarom" od Radončića, a zato mu fakat nije trebao nalaz hormona (mada mislim da je potreban iz drugih razloga, jer prolaktin npr. može zeznuti stvar).

----------


## acitam

Mare41, postavila sam pitanje dr R. 
Mala Mimi, ne znam što bih ti rekla, jer sam i sama zbunjena oko svega. Znam samo da mi je prije 2 godine FSH bio 10, a prije godinu dana 11. Nakon toga, sjećam se, jednom mi je dr L na UZV rekao da mi se popravila rezerva jajnika, a do tada nikada nije spominjao da je loša. 
Inače, sa stimlacijama sam dobivala 7-8 stanica (uz jako velike količine Gonala i Menopura, od 30-60), a oplodilo bi se svega 1-3 stanice. Ostalo su bili čisti prirodnjaci ili klomifeni i većinom bi došli do ET.
Kada sam to sve rekla u MB, dr je stopirao postupak i tražio te hormone i sada čekam njihov odgovor. Čitala sam da mi možda i nebi odgovarao dugi mariborski protokol... Dr L mi jednom kaže da nisam za stimulacije već samo prirodnjake, a onda mi drugi puta predloži stmulaciju... U svemu sam se pogubila, nakom 5 MPO godina imam osjećaj da sam na kraju puta... i da više ništa ne razumijem... puno je kontradiktornosti...

----------


## vikki

> Dr L mi jednom kaže da nisam za stimulacije već samo prirodnjake, a onda mi drugi puta predloži stmulaciju...


Ista stvar  :/

----------


## ina33

*Acitam*, potpisujem niu u tome da su hormoni dr-ovima potrebni samo da se optimalno složi postupak, pri čemu se minimalno gube ključni resursi (novac i vrijeme). Ko što mi je nia jednom i rekla - šta će ti idealan FSH, super reakcija, kad nema djeteta. I obrnuto - unatoč lošem FSH-u, rubnoj reakciji, neko će izać' iz postupka s djetetom. Koliko god bi i pacijenti i liječnici željeli imati sve pod kontrolom, tu je fakat nema, i u dobroj mjeri je uspjeh IVF-a, po mom mišljenju, i stvar sreće, uz dobru dijagnostiku i dobro složen protokol, izvrstan lab itd. 

To da si dospjela do toliko transfera je ohrabrujuće, možda će vas u MB-u stavit na ICSI, možda vam neće dati dugi protokol itd., ima razloga što su ti te hormone tražili da bi dobili bingo, oni slučajeve koji nisu clear-cut jasni stave na konzilij, to ti je samo dodana vrijednost i nemaš se razloga bedirati. 

Naravno, svakome od nas srce zatitra na vrijednosti FSH-a i to ti je skroz normalno. Moje mišljenje je da je bolje znati nego ne, ali - it's me. Neko će se možda prešaltat brže na neke druge plodonosne puteve ili strategije MPO-a ili nečeg drugog, brže će se uhvatit dobar protokol, ići će se - ciljano. 

I ono s mišljenjem pozitivno... I to je individualno, nekog će mišljenje pozitivno iscprit jer će poletit u nadama, definitvno je teže gurat MPO bez pozitivnih očekivanja, ali lakše je pregrmit bete. Evo ti mog primjera - od zadnjeg postupka nisam ama baš ništa očekivala, bili smo već, barem ja, mislima, planovima i emocijama u posvojenju - i uspilo je. Meni je bilo najjednostanvije kad bi sve emocije isključila i ušla u to ono - robotski, 'ko Schwarzenegger u onim akcionima, oboružana oklopom i teškim naoružanjem i samo pucaj po logistici i informacijama, a bez emocija. To samo ti želim poručiti da se sad ne grizeš ako ne možeš mislit pozitivno i sl. To jest - da uspijeva i onima koji misle ful negativno - meni je bilo baš tada uspjelo   :Love: . 

Inače, evo baš čitam jednu knjigu o IVF-u što mi je pino dala u zadatak za aktiviste i čitam tamo da postoje istraživanja koja psihi, akupunkturi, opuštanju itd. daju neki ponder, druga neka da tu nema nikakve veze. To je, zasad, slično kao i ležanje nakon transfera - ono, nije loše ako se može ufurat u pozitivu, ali nije ključno. Tj., toj psihi je dan sve manji ponder u novijim istraživanjima, naravno da nije dobro ako je neko na rubu pucanja ili burnouta i ne funkcionira, ali inače - anything goes, čini mi se. I penso positivo i penso negativo i penso neutralo. Barem mi se tako čini iz pacijentske perspektive.

Definitivno s ovim nalazima *nisi pred menopauzom*, to si izbij iz glave, ali to je nešto o čemu MPO liječnik treba *povest računa* i dobro je da je tako napravio. 

Neki dr-ovi odlčino funkcioniraju po principu šecunga i poznavanja pacijenta (dr. L, ex dr. Jukić), neki drugi ne mogu tako funkcionirat jer te ne poznaju (Maribor) pa je OK da te nalaze traže. I jedni i drugi su stručni. 

Ovo jednom kažu jedno, drugi put drugo... Nikad ne znaš kad će nešto upalit, u IVF-u je, izgleda, pokušaj-pogreška, unatoč svim sofisticiranim nalazima, pokušajima procjene antralne rezerve itd. Eno lidali spontano osta trudna nakon 14 IVF-ova i rodila u svojoj 4x-toj. Eno čokolada, u dokazanoj višegodišnjoj menopauzi, na nadomjesnoj terapiji, rodila dijete. Eno žena sa školskim FSH-om, fantastičnim reakcijama na stimulaciju (masu odličnih blastica), pa im baš prirodnjak s klomifenom, koji inače kao nije lijek za IVF, upalio - sretna35. Koji put si u IVF-u stvarno kao Forrest Gump koji otvara onu bombonjeru i kaže 'Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get'. I to treba prihvatit, a opet, napravit sve razumne pretrage.

Ja sam za MB pristrana jer sam tamo uspjela, znam slučaj žene koja je jedva izvukla stimulaciju, zbog ciste mislim, ako se dobro sjećam to je forumašica sissi ili tako nekako, imala je FSH 20, relativno mlade godine kao i ti i dobila je bebu iz prvog MB IVF-a. Glavu gore, emocije pod kontrolu, racionalno je dobro da si to išla pogledati da nema lutanja i misli onako kako ti paše - pozitivno ili negativno, sve je dozvoljeno, nema ni tu recepata, onako kako će ti bit najjednostavnije  :Love: . Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

> Znam samo da mi je prije 2 godine FSH bio 10, a prije godinu dana 11. Nakon toga, sjećam se, jednom mi je dr L na UZV rekao da mi se popravila rezerva jajnika, a do tada nikada nije spominjao da je loša. 
> Inače, sa stimlacijama sam dobivala 7-8 stanica (uz jako velike količine Gonala i Menopura, od 30-60), a oplodilo bi se svega 1-3 stanice. Ostalo su bili čisti prirodnjaci ili klomifeni i većinom bi došli do ET.


Evo, iz svega ovoga, barem koliko ja kužim stvar, stvarno ne proizlazi da se kod tebe sad, u odnosu pred 2 godine, dogodilo išta dramatično u tvom hormonalnom statusu. FSH ti je vjerojatno sličan, samo što si sad imala cistu pa ga je estradiol koji je napumpao cistu smanjio. To što si dobilvala 7-8 stanica je idealana reakcija, moja stimulacija je uvijek bila minimalno 40 ampula, pa nije niti to tako strašno. Miljama daleko je reakcija od 7-8 stanica od slova p od perimenopauze, rekla bih. Možda bi trebali ići na ICSI da se postigne bolja oplodnja. 

Ne kažeš jesu li to ikad bili transferi 5. dana tj. blastociste? Možda u MB-u samo žele doći do što više podataka, da slože optimalan protokol da dobijete što bolje embrije i da bude bingo.

Na taj TSH bi ti možda neki dr. reagirao i kod nas i vani (mislim onaj Austrijanac, u Adebar klinici) i spuštao ga, ali mislim da dobar dio njih (većina), uključivo Maribor ne bi. 

Ti im pošalji nalaze i poslušaj što ti imaju za reći. 

Poslušaj što će ti reći i dr. R.

Onda još jednom pročitaj ova ovdje iskustva i složit će ti se neka slika i uzburkane emocije slegnuti.

U svakom slučaju, kad imaš cistu postupak se prekida jer hormoni hrane cistu pa su ti ga možda i zato prekinuli.

Ono što bih ti savjetovala za Maribor je da svakako inzistiraš na onom broju ampula koji je dove do tih reakcija - 7-8 js tj. da im ukažeš na to ako ti daju manji broj ampula, meni se čini da je kod mene najviše igrala količina, ne čak niti vrsta lijeka, za dobit dobru reakciju.

Sretno, i glavu, ako ne gore, ono bar nemoj da potone, jer zato nema objektivnog razloga, barem mi se to s mojim uskim pacijentskim znanjem tako čini   :Heart: .

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi, FSH nije pokazatelj rezerve jajnih stanica, moj je FSH stalno vrlo dobar, a rezerva jajnih stanica odavno pri kraju. Dobar pokazatelj rezerve su antralni folikuli (tu je meni na VV rečeno (dr. L.) da imam malo js i da ću loše reagirati na stimulaciju, bez obzira na dobar FSH, i pokazalo se točnim, čim god me stimulirali, rezultat je uvijek jedan jedini folikul i jedna js). Uglavnom, L. mi se pokazao boljim "prognostičarom" od Radončića, a zato mu fakat nije trebao nalaz hormona (mada mislim da je potreban iz drugih razloga, jer prolaktin npr. može zeznuti stvar).


Ajme sad tek niš ne kužim kako se gledaju ti antralni folikuli?
Ja do sad nisam imala dobre reakcije od 5 IVF-ova najviše 3 j.s. i to s klomifenom, u ful stimulaciji sam dobila 2 (što sam pripisala lošem tajmingu punkcije) a sad u zadnjem blagom protokolu 1 j.s. (od 5,6 folikula) tako da mi ne miriši na dobro, što si mislila pod ovim da prolaktin može zeznuti stvar?

----------


## ina33

Sad vidim da sam ti ja najvjerojatnije uzrokovala tu tvoju reakciju u svojoj brzini, vrag i prišu odnija. Sad, kad imam vremena i vidim što sam kvotala, moram se ispravit, posut pepelom i reć' da se uopće ne bih složila s time da je to, kako si rekla "jako loše". Prije mi se to čini granično, nešto o čemu treba povest računa, i nešto što se nije dramatično kod tebe promijenilo u ove 2 godine. Ova cista ti je utjecala na FSH, ali mislim da je AMH konstanta i da na njega nije. Još jednom, sretno   :Heart: !

----------


## ina33

*Mali Mimi*, broj antralnih gleda se na UZV-u - pitaš dr-a sljedeći put na početku folikulometrija koliko ima antralnih po jajniku tj. je li izgleda dobro tj. kakva se čini ovarijska rezerva po broju antralnih. Ako je dr. od onih koji ne odgovara brojkom ("ima ih 8 na lijevom jajniku"), nego slovima ("dobro, dovoljno"), možeš i specificirat i pitat "koliko ih ima" (i pripremit se na protupitanje zašto te to zanima i onako općenitu priču ohrabrenja, najvjerojatnije, ali to je sve za ljude   :Love: )).

Evo ti što je napisala srpkinja nabla, s njihovog foruma "Kutak za društvance", koja je sve to živo, onako laički, isproučila, koliko bi trebalo antralaca (antralni folikuli, kratica AF) biti:

"No, uglavnom se smatra da je <=4 AF loš prognostički znak za ishod eventualne stimulacije jer se očekuje da će odgovor na stimulaciju biti veoma loš (ako uopšte i bude kakvog odgovora), te se predviđa prekid postupka. Dobar broj AF se smatra između 15-25, dok preko 26 se smatra znakom PCOS i postoji veći rizik od hiperstimulacije nego što se to dešava sa „prosečnim” brojem AF." 

Evo i cijelog nablinog teksta o ovarijskoj procjeni, kako se gledaju antralni folikuli, kako FSH, kako AMH, i zašto je to sve zeznuto i nije lako procijenit u stilu - a, slomila se kost, ili ne, nije se slomila:

http://kutak.forumotion.com/povisen-...zerve-t576.htm

Ovaj link je fantastičan i možda bi ga negdje trebalo stickati pod linkove kao važan link, ja ga stalno lijepim, možda bi trebala zamolit moderatore da ga negdje u linkove stave. To je cijeli podforum žena koje su i prešle granice i imaju jako visok FSH i jako mali AMH i opet su u IVF-u uspjele s vlastitim stanicama, preporučam svakome tko je u nekim dilemama - faktualno, a pozitivno, nije bedirajuće.

Prolaktin te može zeznut u smislu da povišen prolaktin sprječava ovulaciju. U Mariboru se, primjerice, prije stimulacije traži ono na što se može utjecat, a može imat utjecaj na stimulaciju - FSH od 2-5 dc (da se vidi ov. rezerva, ako je moguće, i prilagodi protokol, a neke žene s previsokim će i ispasti tj. neće ih stimulirati, mislim da im je cut-off 13, *ali sigurno ima iznimaka jer sve to nije tako jednoznačno*), prolaktin od 2-5 dc (da nije prevelik i sprječava ovulaciju, a može se menadžirati bromergonom), TSH (da nije neki preveliki ili premaleni, a može se menadžirati euthyroxom) i još jedan, ne mogu se sad sjetit, da, estradiol (od 2-5 dana ciklusa, da nije neka cista, jer oni te ne gledaju na prvom UZV-u pa zato traže estradiol, plus ako je visok estradiol i neka cista može utjecat na nalaz FSH-a pa, valjda, zato)

----------


## vikki

Evo, ina33 je sve objasnila   :Smile:  Ja sam samo htjela reći da FSH ne može pokazati kako će netko reagirati na stimulaciju, moj je hormonski status odličan i već godinama savršeno uravnotežen (FSH od 5 do 9, 9 mi je bio samo jednom, nakon stimuliranog IVF-a), a u stimulaciji dobijem koliko i u svakome svom prirodnom ciklusu - jedan folikul.
Odličan link!

----------


## acitam

Ina, ne sjećam se da su mi ikada rekli da smo došli do blastociste iako su mi nakon stimulacija radili ET 5.dan, a tada još biologica nije zvala pacijente na razgovor kako to čini sada. Kod prirodnjaka su mi radili ET 2. ili 3. dan, ali nikada blastocista, i uvijek ocjenjeni embriji od srednjih do vrlo dobrih.

Inače, u MB me nisu odgodili zbog ciste ili ovih nalaza hormona, već kada su mi poslali protokol, molila sam ih da mi pomognu odabrati Gonal ili Menopur i napomenula tih 11 ET. Tek tada su rekli da odem to sve iskontrolirati 3dc, a 8dc je nađena ta cista na uzv. 

I još nešto, misliš li da sam krenula u postupak i da se tada nađen visok estradiol - da li bi odustali samo taj mjesec i čekali sljedeći ili se odustaje za stalno? Isto vrijedi pitanje i za FSH.

Mala Mimi, meni su MB rekli da visoki FSH smatraju 16, a sve ispod je viši. Pa sada ni meni nije jasno kako ina kaže da ne primaju iznad 13

----------


## ina33

*Acitam*, ako si imala transfer 5. dana, onda je to bila barem morula, znači, ok su embriji bili.

Ovo dokad Maribor prima, mislim da nemaju neko onako baš "Faustregel", tj. pravilo ispod kojeg ne idu, sve je to više smjernica. Ja sam *čula* da ne uzimaju preko 13, znači, nisu oni to meni rekli crno na bijelo. U klinikama to varira, a vjerojatno varira i za pacijenta, zato jer FSH nije kristalno jednoznačan marker ovarijske rezerve, kao nijedna stvar, gleda se *kombinacija*.

Ovo za cistu, odustali bi *samo od tog postupka*, ne zauvijek, tj. vjerojatno bi ga odgodili do idućeg ciklusa, radi se samo o tome da se *taj ciklus* ne može ući u postupak.

Što se radi s FSH-om ako je prevelik i za Maribor, to ne znam, tipa da li se čeka neki ciklus s manjim FSH-om ili ne. I meni je samoj to zbunjujuće, ali očito to nije onako kako sam si i ja u glavi predstavila - tj. da će neki tako rubni nalaz biti ono crveno "game over". Sigurno ima ciklusa i ciklusa, u nekom će broj antralaca bit veći, FSH niži itd. Koliko sam shvatila iz nablinog linka pak, za procjenu ovarijske rezerve uzima se vršni FSH, dakle *najveći izmjereni*, ali ako je tebi L izjavio "popravila se rezerva", onda nije niti to tako crno-bijelo tj. jednoznačno, premda bi mi koji put to i htjeli - da se jednoznačno zna. Ali, to su uglavnom smjernice. 

Mislim da su se oni kod tebe samo željeli dodatno potruditi s obzirom na toliki broj ET-a tj. ne ponavljati isto što su radili drugi, nego detaljno, detaljno sve ispogledat i stavit na konzilij, to je, po meni, ful pozitivno. Sretno, vjerujem da te neće odgađati i da će ti napraviti vrlo OK stimulaciju i dovesti te do optimalnih šansi za trudnoću!

----------


## acitam

Cure, da li znate, da li je estradiol visok zbog ciste, ili se cista pojavila zbog visokog estradiola? I da li estradiol može varirati iz cikusa u ciklus?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure hvala na odgovorima pročitala sam i link od Ine tj. Nabline postove i stvarno su dosta detaljni, ono što sam pročitala da se gleda i veličina jajnika tj. volumen kao neki pokazatelj malo me utješilo jer mi je dr. Radončić rekao zadnji put da su dobre veličine a pročitala sam da se i nalaz FSH zna povisiti nakon operacije jajnika ili kad se uklanjao endometriom kao što je bilo u mom slučaju (prije toga nalaz mi je bio 8), malo sam se ipak smirila da nije sve tako crno kako mi je ispočetka izgledalo, u pon. idem do dr. pa ću još ispitati detaljnije

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam od kud se onaj smajlić stvorio, htjela sam napisati da mi je nalaz FSH bio 8 prije 1,5 god

----------


## ina33

> Cure, da li znate, da li je estradiol visok zbog ciste, ili se cista pojavila zbog visokog estradiola? I da li estradiol može varirati iz cikusa u ciklus?


E, ovo, da li je estradiol napravio cistu ili je cista zbog estradiola, ne znam, mislim da je ovo drugo - da je estradiol visok zbog ciste. On varira iz ciklusa u ciklus, ne znam koliko si sklona cistama, ali nećeš u svakom ciklusu imati cistu, tad si imala peh baš kad si radila hormonalnu sliku   :Love: .

----------


## acitam

Ina, jesam sklona tim cistama, a pogotovo nakon klomfena kojeg sam koristila prije 2 mjeseca. 
Još uvijek sam nervozna zbog svega, već 2 dana čekam odgovor od dr Radončića i iz MB, ali ste me vi cure ipak malo utješile. Svjesna sam da situacija nije obećavajuća, ali želim samo jedan tračak nade, do sada me je to i držalo kroz sve ove godine.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja čekam odgovor od dr. R i iz Maribora kao i ti acitam, pregledavam mail svakih sat vremena ali nikakvih novosti

----------


## acitam

Mala mimi  :Love:   A jel se iti spremaš u MB?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Acitam imaš pp

----------


## acitam

E, al ja nemam pojma gdje ja to mogu vidjeti  :/

----------


## acitam

Ipak sam pronašla! :D

----------


## ina33

> Ina, jesam sklona tim cistama, a pogotovo nakon klomfena kojeg sam koristila prije 2 mjeseca. 
> Još uvijek sam nervozna zbog svega, već 2 dana čekam odgovor od dr Radončića i iz MB, ali ste me vi cure ipak malo utješile. Svjesna sam da situacija nije obećavajuća, ali želim samo jedan tračak nade, do sada me je to i držalo kroz sve ove godine.


Acitam, ako ti je hitno, zovi ih u Mariboru, oni na mailove ne odgovaraju baš tako ažurno da bi se to mjerilo u satima, prije u daima.

Kako ja to razumijem, ne radi se o "tračku nade", nego o realnoj nadi, samo je se u MPO strategiji treba pravilno usmjerit, a to će ti ovi dodatni nalazi i dodatne pretrage pomoći.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jučer sam se čula sa dr.R nažalost samo tel. pa mi je potvrdio ono što sam i mislila kako mi je smanjena ovarijska rezerva i kako se tu baš ne može puno učiniti , rekao je da možemo još jednom probati izvaditi da vidimo, a za ovo drugo da se može riješiti s terapijom PRL i TSH pretpostavljam ali vidjet ću još na konzultacijama,
sve u svemu nije me baš utješio

----------


## ina33

Mali Mimi, ako sam dobro shvatila, mehanički povećan FSH - uslijed op. endometrioma, primjerice, bolja je vijest nego FSH povećan uslijed godina. Po nablinom linku, tu je (kod "mehaničkog" povećanja FSH-a) stvar samo to da je teže naletit na JS, a, kad ju se dobije, ona je OK kao i ona kod žene sa super FSH-om. Kod "dobnog" povećanja, em ju je teško nabost, em kad se nabode, nije baš neka. U svakom sluačju, nije bez nade, barem koliko se meni čini, trebate naći nešto što ide (dovodi do transfera) i bit uporni da bi se brojem postupaka kompenzirala "nereakcija na stimulaciju" - stimulacije su tu da ženama skrate put -tj. da se odjednom dobije po 5-6 embrija, dok se u prirodnjacima mora ić jednom po jednom. Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da nadam se da će im barem kvaliteta biti dobra, a da ih bude  5,6 sa stimulacijom ja bi bila presretna

----------


## ina33

Ako si u ZG-u, možda bi ti to bilo najjednostavnije izvodit kombinacijom jedne privatne i jedne državne, mislim da je u Vinogradskoj zasad najmanja gužva za vrtit prirodnjake, kažu cure da je, u odnosu na VV, tamo kao da ideš na wellness - ako, na kraju, ispadne da su ti prirodnjaci strategija. VV će te teško moći akomodirati s vrćenjem prirodnjaka, em gužve, em godišnji, em popunjene kvote itd. Probaj malo škicnut na par mjesta i ostani tamo di najčešće dolaziš na red ili/i di ti je najmanji stres i bed. Sretno!

----------


## taca70

Ja bih se samo nadovezala na pitanje o FSH i Mb. Moja poznanica je nedavno bila u Mb, prosle godine je imala FSH 17 i nikakav odgovor na stimulaciju sa 5 Gonala pa je dr.V trazio da u ciklusu kada krece sa stimulacijom provjeri FSH koji je bio 12. Dobila je po 4 Menopura od 4 dc i to 12 dana a punkcija je rezultirala s 4js i 2 vracena zametka. Na kraju je imala betu 30 i biokemijsku ali je presretna da je uspjela izvuci takav rezultat. Nisam sigurna da li bi ju primio taj ciklus u postupak da je FSH bio veci ili bi cekao pogodniji kako to preporuca dr.R.Znaci cure, nema razloga za ocajavanje, bitno je da reakcija potoji ali morate racunati na vece kolicine lijekova za stimulaciju. Sretno.

----------


## taca70

Ja bih se samo nadovezala na pitanje o FSH i Mb. Moja poznanica je nedavno bila u Mb, prosle godine je imala FSH 17 i nikakav odgovor na stimulaciju sa 5 Gonala pa je dr.V trazio da u ciklusu kada krece sa stimulacijom provjeri FSH koji je bio 12. Dobila je po 4 Menopura od 4 dc i to 12 dana a punkcija je rezultirala s 4js i 2 vracena zametka. Na kraju je imala betu 30 i biokemijsku ali je presretna da je uspjela izvuci takav rezultat. Nisam sigurna da li bi ju primio taj ciklus u postupak da je FSH bio veci ili bi cekao pogodniji kako to preporuca dr.R.Znaci cure, nema razloga za ocajavanje, bitno je da reakcija potoji ali morate racunati na vece kolicine lijekova za stimulaciju. Sretno.

----------


## taca70

Ja bih se samo nadovezala na pitanje o FSH i Mb. Moja poznanica je nedavno bila u Mb, prosle godine je imala FSH 17 i nikakav odgovor na stimulaciju sa 5 Gonala pa je dr.V trazio da u ciklusu kada krece sa stimulacijom provjeri FSH koji je bio 12. Dobila je po 4 Menopura od 4 dc i to 12 dana a punkcija je rezultirala s 4js i 2 vracena zametka. Na kraju je imala betu 30 i biokemijsku ali je presretna da je uspjela izvuci takav rezultat. Nisam sigurna da li bi ju primio taj ciklus u postupak da je FSH bio veci ili bi cekao pogodniji kako to preporuca dr.R.Znaci cure, nema razloga za ocajavanje, bitno je da reakcija potoji ali morate racunati na vece kolicine lijekova za stimulaciju. Sretno.

----------


## ina33

*Taca*, jel' onda bila na supresiji taj dugi ciklus - ono, antibebi, suprefact ili decapeptyl, ili je išla u kratkom protokolu? Super na ovom ohrabrenju  :Smile: .

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ako si u ZG-u, možda bi ti to bilo najjednostavnije izvodit kombinacijom jedne privatne i jedne državne, mislim da je u Vinogradskoj zasad najmanja gužva za vrtit prirodnjake, kažu cure da je, u odnosu na VV, tamo kao da ideš na wellness - ako, na kraju, ispadne da su ti prirodnjaci strategija. VV će te teško moći akomodirati s vrćenjem prirodnjaka, em gužve, em godišnji, em popunjene kvote itd. Probaj malo škicnut na par mjesta i ostani tamo di najčešće dolaziš na red ili/i di ti je najmanji stres i bed. Sretno!


Ne nisam iz Zg nego s Krka pa mi je teško putovati non stop, samo sam lani na VV išla jedno 20-ak puta s tim da mi putni tr. nisu pokriveni. U Rijeci smo se liječili ispočetka ali neda mi se vraćati ni tamo jer nakon 2 god. kod MPO specijalista nisu nam ni postavili dijagnozu kako treba već smo bili idiopati i gubili vrijeme sa ciljanima i AIH većinu vremena a sad kad još znam da su mi smanjene ovarijske rezerve dođe mi da plačem za izgubljenim vremenom.
Tako da sam se nekako odlučila za Vili pa ako ni to ne urodi plodom Mb to nam je neki plan

----------


## taca70

Ups, sad vidim da imam gore 3 ista posta.Ovaj moj komp stvarno luduje.



> Taca, jel' onda bila na supresiji taj dugi ciklus - ono, antibebi, suprefact ili decapeptyl, ili je išla u kratkom protokolu?


Ina33, ovako je bilo kod te moje: prvo je vadila FSH, pa 2mj antibebi pa od 1.dc Decapeptyl a od 4.dc Menopuri. Meni je super da je tako odreagirala.

----------


## acitam

Draga Mala Mimi, znam kako se osjećaš, ali samo da te utješim, i moj fsh kada je bio 11, u stimulaciji sam imala 8 stanica, a uz klomifen 1-3 stanice. I meni je trebalo gotovo 3 dana da uopće progovorim i profunkcioniram kada sam saznala svoj AMH, ali evo, sada sam već bolje, i mislim da je najvažnije smiriti se, gledati imalo pozitivno i bit ćeš bolje.   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Imaš pravo, ajd bar mu se spermiogram popravio, danas nas je zvao biolog iz Vilija i izgleda da mu se spermiogram ful popravio kaže da mu je preporučio AIH?

----------


## vikki

*Mali Mimi*, a na osnovi čega znaš da imaš smanjenu rezervu jajnih stanica? Jesi radila AMH ili na osnovu broja antralnih folikula?
*Acitam*, ti si dokaz da FSH nema veze s reakcijom na stimulaciju, moj je uvijek 5 do 9, a reakcija nula.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *Mali Mimi*, a na osnovi čega znaš da imaš smanjenu rezervu jajnih stanica? Jesi radila AMH ili na osnovu broja antralnih folikula?
> *Acitam*, ti si dokaz da FSH nema veze s reakcijom na stimulaciju, moj je uvijek 5 do 9, a reakcija nula.


Rekao mi je dr. Radončić na osnovu nalaza hormona FSH

----------


## vikki

Mislim da ne može on to tek tako procijeniti, FSH ne pokazuje rezervu jajnih stanica, i meni je na osnovu FSH govorio da je sve super, a reakcija na stimulaciju katastrofa, nema je uopće.
I mislim da je bolji pokazatelj AMH i broj antralnih folikula.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da ispitat ću ga još malo uživo kad dođem do njega, a ovo mi je rekao preko tel kad sam mu čitala nalaze

----------


## nevena

cure, jel rano vaditi hormone dva mjeseca tj. dva i pol mjeseca od radne lpsc? ili se vec trebalo sve ustabiliti pa moze?

jer prosla dva ciklusa su mi bila lagano skracena, naime dobila sam 24 dan a inace dobivam tocno na 28 dan. danas mi je vec 26 dc i ocekujem ju svaki cas, znaci da se i ciklusi vracaju na staro. pa jel ok da vadim ovaj mjesec? nekako mi je dugo jos cekati slijedeci, sta mislite?

----------


## nandadina

da li je neko imao problema sa esherishiom colli i bakterijama ureoplasma i proteus mirabilis...da li je to opasno i da li bi to imalo uticaja na spontani i prekinutu trudnocu zbog vodene glave kod bebe(37 nedelja)
inace imam PCO,nizak estradiol i i odnos FSH i LH je 5:1,FT3 mi je na gornjoj granici 5,8,a FT4 je 19,3 a gornja granica je 23,a TSH je dobar...
sta vi mislite o svemu ovome...moja gin. mi je rekla da su nalazi stitne u redu ali mene malo muce te vrijednosti na gornjoj granici...
molim vas da i pomognete ako bilo ko sta zna o tome...TORCH mi je dobar,kariotip mi je dobar,chlamidiu nemam,secer nemam,krvna slika mi je dobra,urin bakterije brojne...AST mi je na gornjoj granici,HbA1C je u granicama znaci dobar...testosteron mi je 3,49 a normalno je 2.45
sad cekam ponovni nalaz hormona i anti DNA,antikardiolipinska antitijela i antifosfolopidna antitijela..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure, jel rano vaditi hormone dva mjeseca tj. dva i pol mjeseca od radne lpsc? ili se vec trebalo sve ustabiliti pa moze?
> 
> jer prosla dva ciklusa su mi bila lagano skracena, naime dobila sam 24 dan a inace dobivam tocno na 28 dan. danas mi je vec 26 dc i ocekujem ju svaki cas, znaci da se i ciklusi vracaju na staro. pa jel ok da vadim ovaj mjesec? nekako mi je dugo jos cekati slijedeci, sta mislite?


Mislim da možeš vaditi hormone mada nisam  neki stručnjak, znam da se ne smije odmah nakon stimulacije vaditi dok se ne vrate u normalu

----------


## nevena

Thanks Mala MIMI, izvadila sam ih danas pa cekam nalaze

----------


## Mali Mimi

I mene je dr. Vlaisavljević uputio na vađenje AMH i Inhibina B te prolaktin jel se to jedino u Vinogradskoj vadi?

----------


## ina33

> I mene je dr. Vlaisavljević uputio na vađenje AMH i Inhibina B te prolaktin jel se to jedino u Vinogradskoj vadi?


Navodno je krenuo i VV, s AMH-om, ne znam za Inhibin, vjerojatno i s time.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo danas sam zvala Vinogradsku da vidim kako, šta, gdje se vadi taj AMH i Inhibin B uglavnom kaže dr. da se može poslati poštom i da mi samo izvade krv i stave u epruvetu i onda im mogu poslati Hp expresom valjda će mi htjet ove sestre iz ambulante to izvaditi, ali ne znam gdje će mi taj prolaktin vaditi svakih pola sata...  :/ 
Za TSH mi dr. V nije niš rekao iako je 3.8, antitjela su mi OK pa sad ne znam dali je to isto za uzimati terapiju ili ne

----------


## goodwitch

Mali Mimi,to ti je tzv. profil prolaktina..
to bi najvjerovatnije trebalo vaditi u nekom endokrinološkom laboratoriju-labos gdje se vade hormoni štitnjače npr.
inače ima ti pravilo kako se to vadi- kao prvo bi ti trebali staviti braunilu iz koje se sva tri puta vadi tako da te ne moraju svaki put pikati jer kao već i to može dati lažan nalaz prolaktina(ili ti ga "stres" hormon kako ga zovu)zbog stresa koji ti izazove pikanje :Smile: )
a i od postavljanja braunile i prvog vađenja bi trebalo proći pola sata(jer se za vrijeme tih pola sata ti moraš opustit koliko naravno možeš i moraš mirovati,znači nema šetanja,pa ni sa stolice na stolicu)
znači trebala bi dobit braunilu i sjediti 2 h sve skupa dok ti ne završe sa vađenjima..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da tako mi je rekao dr. profil svakih pola sata i to 3 puta znači sat i pol nema mrdanje, sutra ću zvati nuklearnu med. u Rijeci pa da vidim jel mogu kod njih

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure,
imam jedno pitanje. vadila sam hormone 14.1. na VV i rekla da mi pošalju nalaze poštom, a budući ih još nisam dobila htjela sam provjeriti je li to normalno(koliko se čekaju) ili da ih zovem sutra vidit šta je s njim?

----------


## kiara79

> Bok cure,
> imam jedno pitanje. vadila sam hormone 14.1. na VV i rekla da mi pošalju nalaze poštom, a budući ih još nisam dobila htjela sam provjeriti je li to normalno(koliko se čekaju) ili da ih zovem sutra vidit šta je s njim?


ja ih dobila za oko mjesec i pol...ne moraš zvati...  :Love:

----------


## mazica79

Evo cure stigao je i moj nalaz hormona 3. dana ciklusa pa samo da čujem vaša mišljenja po meni izgleda to sve ok

izulin                104,3 pmol/L
LH                       4,3 IU/L
FSH                     6,6 IU/L
Testosteron          3,2 nmol/L
Estradiol             0,12 nmol/L
Prolaktin             675,4 mIU/L
DHEA-S                9,4 mikromol/L

Pod napomenama i komentarinma stoji:
Uzorak seruma sadrži uglavnom makroprolaktin i/ili oligomerni prolaktin. Nakon obrade seruma 25%-tnom otopinom PEG, izmjerenz koncentracija prolaktina 210,9 mIU/L.

----------


## nevena

Cure imam jedno pitanje oko prolaktina. referentna vrijednost je do 23 jedinica a meni je 24,2 jedinica. Jel to ok kad je tako lagano povisen ili bi trebalo eventualno nesto uzimati, sta mislite? I sta se uopce smatra visokim prolaktinom, kad je jako puno iznad gornje granice ili kad je i ovako malo iznad gornje granice

----------


## ninochka28

Di si vadila prolaktin?Jer ja sam isto imala povišen prl u petrovoj jedno tri puta kada sam ga vadila i dr. me poslao u vinogradsku i tamo mi je savršen i dr. mi je rekao da više nikako ne idem vaditi u Petrovu.Navodno u Petrovoj nemaju nekakvu izolaciju stresa pa i nalaz nije baš  relevantan.Inače ovaj tvoj je ok, nije to toliko povišeno za terapiju, moj je bio u Petrovoj oko 40 pa su mi rekla da to ne iziskuje terapiju jer je blAGo povišen.

----------


## nevena

Thanks Ninochka, inace vadila sam ga bas u Petrovoj. Jer prosli puta sam ga vadila na SD i bio je u redu pa me sad iznenadilo ovo sto je lagano povisen. Super znaci netrebam brinut oko toga.

----------


## ninochka28

Nikako...i kažem ti , meni je dr.Tomić zabranio da tamo više ikada vadim :Smile: 
nemoj se brinuti, to ti je ok

----------


## nevena

Sad gledam nalaze pa se sjetih jos necega. Progresteron mi je 37,5 nmol/L a referentna vrijednost za luteinsku fazu je veće od 22 nmol/L. Po tome je to u redu ali jel to ipak malo premalo. negdje mi je u sjecanju ostalo da su cure pricale da bi on ipak trebao biti veći dosta od tih referentih vrijednosti.

----------


## ninochka28

Ma nema ti to veze jer kad ideš u postupak onda uvijek dobiješ utrogestan koji ti je čisti progesteron pa te onda to ne treba brinuti jer ga lijek nadomjesti ako ga nema dovoljno

----------


## nevena

da znam to. ali eto trenutno sam u optimisticnoj fazi pa se nadam prirodnom cudu. ona obicno traje do O a tada mi sve ladje potonu.

Ninochka thanks u svakom slucaju i sretno ti bilo dalje

----------


## Jelena

Zna li netko mora li se naručivati na Rebru za FSH. LH, PRL, TSH, T3 i T4?

----------


## NINA30

Već duže vrijeme čitam ovaj forum i pitam se kako to da moj doktor mene nije slao na vađenje hormona.?
Vadila sam progesteron 21dc i bio je ok to je sve što sam ja vadila vezano za hormone.Ovulacije imam redovite papa uredan,rađena mi je laparoskopija i hsg te propuhivanje jajnika sve ok.Dobila sam sad uputnicu za briseve i onda krećem s klomifenom+ovitrel AIH.
Nekužim zašto ja nisam vadila hormone?!
Vadila sam ih prije 10 godina ali to je bilo zbog drugih razloga i tada je sve bilo ok.

----------


## ninochka28

> Zna li netko mora li se naručivati na Rebru za FSH. LH, PRL, TSH, T3 i T4?


Neznam za PRL ali TSH,T4 i T3 sam vadila na rebru prije nekih mjesec dana i mislim da se naručuje ali ja sam samo došla tamo i zamolila ih da mi je hitno i primili su me..malo su osjetljivi na naše dijagnoze  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jeli se samo u ZG moze vaditi taj AMH i kako to ide..??..
moj  Fsh  je oko 10   i nisam nikad  vadila  taj AMH......

----------


## Jelena

> Već duže vrijeme čitam ovaj forum i pitam se kako to da moj doktor mene nije slao na vađenje hormona.?
> Vadila sam progesteron 21dc i bio je ok to je sve što sam ja vadila vezano za hormone.Ovulacije imam redovite papa uredan,rađena mi je laparoskopija i hsg te propuhivanje jajnika sve ok.Dobila sam sad uputnicu za briseve i onda krećem s klomifenom+ovitrel AIH.
> Nekužim zašto ja nisam vadila hormone?!
> Vadila sam ih prije 10 godina ali to je bilo zbog drugih razloga i tada je sve bilo ok.


Čudno je i meni. Valjda zato što ideš na "obični klomifenski" AIH. Želim ti sreću, ali ako slučajno ne bi uspjelo iz 2 puta (AIH ako se ne varam uspije u tek 15% slučajeva), ovisno o tome koliko imaš godina, ali ne daj se dugo zavlačiti s inseminacijama. Otkad je novi zakon na snazi, neke parove lijepo zavlače s AIH.

----------


## Jelena

NINA30, traži uputnicu od svog socijalca za te koje sam nabrojala, to je standardna priča. Vadiš ih 2. ili 3. dan ciklusa, ali ne smiješ biti pod lijekovima.

----------


## NINA30

> NINA30, traži uputnicu od svog socijalca za te koje sam nabrojala, to je standardna priča. Vadiš ih 2. ili 3. dan ciklusa, ali ne smiješ biti pod lijekovima.


Moja socij.je totalno čudna.Ništa se sama nebih sjetila ili predložila.Da joj to ja kažem ona bi me vjerojatno odbila i čekala da liječnik spec.napiše.Čak sam dva puta morala ići k njoj i moliti da mi da uputnicu za briseve koje mi je moj dr.spec.napisao.Ne znam ni sama više,sad trenutno radimo pripreme za taj AIH pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## Sofia83

Devojke, da li moze pomoc u tumacenju hormona:
FSH 6,3
LH  7
TSH 2,19
E2 69,9
LH je veci od FSH, sto bi trebalo da ukazuje na PCOS? Menstruacije su redovne, ponekad kasne 4-5 dana, inace ciklus na 28 dana.
Hvala mnogo!

----------


## BlaBla123

3.dc:
FSH 6.5
LH 8.5.
Nemam PCOS ali imam insulinemiju . to stanje jue vec 2/3 god od kako pokusavam zatrudniti.

Kazu mi da omjer moze diktirati gonal/menopur u IVF postupku a kako nemam istoriju IVf osim klomifenske inseminacije, u Mb daju proizvoljno cime se stimulirati... sta vi mislite?

----------


## tiki_a

BlaBla123, mislim da baš ne mogu nešto pomoći, ali znam da menopur više odgovara starijim pacijenticama - zapravo se češće daje, a ti mi još nisi u toj kategoriji. Javit će se cure koje znaju nešto o tome. SRETNO!

----------


## NINA30

Što uopće znači E2 to sam vadila treći dan ciklusa i bio je 210!
Taj isti dan sam bila i na uzv i već sam imala folikul od 11mm,ovulacija mi je bila neki 12dana koliko se sjećam.
Što znači taj E2?

----------


## taca70

Nina30, to ti je estradiol i moras naglasiti u kojim jedinicama ti je raden tj. da li u pg/ml ili pmol/l.Radila si UZV u prirodnom ciklusu?E2 kod predovulacijskog folikula iznosi nekih 300pg/ml ali to je individualno.Uglavnom rast E2 na kraju potice rast LH koji utjece na sazrijevanje js i pucanje folikula.

----------


## NINA30

Pa da to je bio 3 dc i bila sam na uzv dr.je rekao da je sve ok i onda sam počela piti klomifen.Ali nalaz je vađen ujutro prije negoli sam popila 1 klomifen tako da bi rekla da je prirodni ciklus.Koje jedinice su u pitanju neznam reći jer je nalaz podigao doktor ja ga nisam niti vidjela,komentar je bio da je to ok,iako je on očekivao veći s obzirom da mi je folikul bio već tada 11mm.
Puno hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## taca70

> ...iako je on očekivao veći s obzirom da mi je folikul bio već tada 11mm.
> Puno hvala na odgovoru.


To ti je ocito bilo u pmol /l sto je blizu 60pg/ml i skroz je ok ali ovaj dio s velicinom folikula i mene malo buni jer bi na 3.dc folikuli   trebali biti manji od 10mm s tolikim estradiolom.Ali pravila nema, svi smo mi prica za sebe.

----------


## nivesa

Ok cure POMOĆ!!!! Došli su nalazi!!!!Jel trbam sve prepisat ili neki određeni dio???

----------


## nivesa

ja ću napisati ovo pa ako ne valja ispravite me.....slobodni testosteron 2,7 pmol/L
TSH 5,02 mIU/L
LH 7,6 IU/L
FSH 5,5 IU/L
testosteron 1,5nmol/L
estradiol(clia) 0,27nmol/L
prolakti 293,7 mIU/L
androstendion 14,8 nmol/L
to sam vadila 4dmc pa tko zna kaj to sve skupa znaći  nek pomaga!!!!tnx

----------


## taca70

Nivesa, rekla bih da ti je TSH povisen ali to se lako rijesi euthyroxom.Bilo bi dobro da je oko 2.Imas i inverziju FSH i LH sto upucuje na PCOS a to ti vidim i u potpisu.

----------


## frka

da - definitivno odi endokrinologu zbog stitnjace da to sredis prije VV-a jer ti je TSH stvarno previsok.

----------


## nivesa

ok.Hvala...Da vas nema ne znam šta bi!!!!!!!

----------


## nivesa

ok a kaj sad da prvo napravim??Ginič privatni pa sve riješit ili preko hzzo-a?dok njega dočekam već će mi trebat novi nalazi.

----------


## frka

nisam skuzila da li su to nalazi s VV-a ili te to soc ginekolog poslao raditi hormone? ako nisu s VV-a, najvjerovatnije ces ih morati ponoviti tamo.

sto se endokrinologa tice - uputnicu ti moze dati dr opce prakse, a vjerovatno i ginekolog. sredi taj TSH cim prije da se stabilizira prije postupka jer cak i to moze biti uzrok neplodnosti. za to ces dobiti euthyrox. i ne daj se smesti ako ti endokrinolog kaze da to nije jako poviseno i da ne treba terapija - kod nas jos uvijek masa dr-a tomu ne pridaje dovoljno vaznosti. zahtijevaj lijekove jer to nikako nije dobro za postizanje trudnoce - vani te nece ni primiti u postupak ako je TSH veci od 2. jos da ti je oko 3, ajde... ali 5 je stvarno previse...

----------


## taca70

Nivesa, moj prijedlog je da odes kod dr.R gdje ces sve najbrze i najkvalitetnije rijesiti.On jako vodi racuna o nalazima hormona na koje neki drugi dr. uopce ne trzaju.

----------


## Aurora*

Sto se TSH tice iz vlastitog iskustva mogu reci da je osim njegove vrijednosti bitna i vrijednost *fT4* i naravno *antitjela* stitnjace. 

Citajuci po forumima mantru da TSH ne smije biti veci od 2, ako zelimo trudnocu, pocela sam vjerovati da je TSH (koji se krece u rasponu od 3 do 5,5) glavni krivac moje nemogucnosti zaceca. Obzirom da moj endokrinolog nije htio ni cuti o tome da mi da terapiju za snizavanje TSH, otisla sam kod dr. R. upravo s tim ciljem. A dr. R. nije ni trepnuo na moje nalaze hormona stitnjace, nego je tek na moje insistiranje potvrdio da mi stvarno nikakva terapija nije potrebna obzirom da su mi antitjela i fT4 u redu...

Zato mislim da nije bas tako jednoznacno receno da vrijednost TSH ne smije biti veca od 2 ako planiramo trudnocu, nego da treba uzeti u obzir jos i neke druge pokazatelje.

----------


## frka

normalno da treba pregledati cijelu sliku stvari, Aurora... 

meni je tsh stalno oko 3,2 i kad sam zatrudnila bio je 3,46. malo sam ga pratila zbog obiteljske sklonosti hipotireozi. ali antitijela i ft4 su bili ok. nakon par tjedana trudnoce tsh je pao na 1,5, ali je i ft4 pao na donju granicu i dr.R mi je sugerirao najmanju dozu euthyroxa (bez obzira sto je tsh super). ali mi je isto tako rekao da su ljeti potrebe za hormonom manje tako da to nije nista zabrinjavajuce... nisam nista pila, ali sad kad je zahladilo cu opet sve provjeriti.

ni ja ne misli da tsh mora biti ispod 2 kod svake zene - sve je to individualno i svaki organizam funkcionira za sebe. ali preko 5 je ipak previse i moze uzrokovati slabiju kvalitetu js, sprecavati oplodnju i jos kojesta... pa bolje sanirati na vrijeme... uz dodatne pretrage da se vidi cjelokupno stanje stitne naravno...

----------


## taca70

Aurora, ni ja nikada nisam mislila da je TSH oko 2 "Sveto pismo" ali sam mirnija s euthyroxom i urednim nalazom.Sigurno ima razlog zasto endokrinolozi ne reagiraju na to ali u ovoj nasoj prici bolje sve poduzeti.

----------


## nivesa

Ok.ja sam dobila uputnicu od dr.preko zdravstva na inzistiranje privatnika.I rađeni su na vv jer san saznala (od vas)da ne priznaju ni jedne druge nalaze.Još jedno pitanje...Tko je točno dr.R?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nivesa dr.R. je dr. Radončić iz poliklinike Vili, i ja sam bila nekoliko puta kod njega na konzultacijama i toplo preporučam, meni je također propisao Bromergon i Euthirox vjerojatno baš zbog ovog o čemu je Aurora govorila odnosu TSH i Ft4 i što to sve skupa ima nekog utjecaja na propale postupke

----------


## crvenkapica77

trebam pomoc
moram vaditi  fsh hormon, nije mi prvi put -ali me  zbunjuje  jer dolazi vikend , evo   16h je, ja pocela brljaviti crveno-smeđe,sad ne znam dali da to racunam kao 1dc  ili  nulti  dan....dali  sutra ili u ponedeljak  vaditi hormone?     stvarno neznam sta cu...

----------


## frka

pa hormoni se najcesce vade 3.-5.dc, a tebi je u najboljem slucaju sutra 2.dc. a ako danas i racunas kao 1.dc, u ponedjeljak ti je 5.dc tak da je to sasvim ok...

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj sad si me totalno zbunila, da je tako  ne bi se ja brinula ali     na mom papiru pise  2-5dc   jos  dr. prekrizio  onaj broj 5 i napisao 4,  jel kuzite zasto sam jos vise zbunjena,   
zelim da napravim  dobro  a kako,  dali mi je danas 1dc ? do koliko vi sati racunate 1dc?   koliko mogu pogrijesit  ako  sutra izvadim

----------


## Mali Mimi

Danas ti još nije počelo pravo krvarenje po opisu, dakle tek kad ti krv ide toliko da moras mjenjati uloške (velike) više puta na dan je 1. dan ciklusa tako da će tebi to vjerojatno početi sutra

----------


## nivesa

Možeš li mi reči koliko se to plača??barem preko pp??

----------


## crvenkapica77

nivesa jel mene pitas?    pa nista se ne placa vađenje hormona  , dobijes uputnicu

----------


## Denny

Crvenkapice, ako si do 16 h baš procurila, onda je to prvi dc. Ali ako si samo brljavila i procurila tek u 17,18h itd. onda ti je 1. dc tek sutra. Eto tako ti dr. Poljak računa, a mislim i neki drugi doktori.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma bilo nesto malo oko 16h i nista vise, pih.....vidjet cemo morgen  .....ako se ovo razvuce   ...mozda ipak  bude taman za ponedeljak  vadit, 
ma uvijek mi bude vikend  kad  trebam vadit hormone...a sad mi je bitno ko nikad da ne zeznem sta  da slucajno ne ispane jos veci fsh od proslog   , ma zamisli da mi dr. odgodi postupak,   stvarno ,   rekao mi je vec   da je veci  ne bi me uzeo  , imam bas tremu  od vađenja  FSH   :Shock:    nedaj boze  da vidim brojku 15   :Shock:

----------


## mimi81

Crvenkapice meni je fsh 19 pa su me uzeli u postupak...ne znam zašto tebe ne bi

----------


## Mali Mimi

mimi81 ako je FSH viši od 15 u Mariboru isto ne uzimaju u postupak jer onda očekuje da će biti slaba reakcija na stimulaciju, ja sam isto morala vaditi 2,3 dan i slati nalaze i bojala se da ne bude oko te brojčice ali nije bilo. Lastavice i meni je padao vikend pa sam vadila privatno u subotu ujutro jer bi mi u pon. bilo prekasno, ako ti je samo taj hormon u pitanju možeš i ti tako.

----------


## mimi81

Dobro da znam tako da ni ne računam na maribor. A ja sa 19 lijepo dobila 2 embrija i imala biokemijsku trudnoću. Pa vi sad recite...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mimi81 ti si imala 2 embrija i došlo je do  kontakta ali nažalost embriji nisu bili dovoljno dobri da dođe do kraja trudnoće. Što je FSH niži bolje su šanse da dođe do većeg broja j. stanica a time i većih šansi za trudnoćom, mada se događaju trudnoće i iz prirodnjaka kada je samo 1 embrij u  pitanju. Pošto Maribor sa vanjskim pacijentima radi stimulirane postupke jasno mi je i zašto se čeka na bolje cikuse. Kod mene je recimo šetao FSH od 8 do 15 zbog endometrioze iako je AMH 19 dakle ne toliko nizak.

----------


## taca70

Cure, ne zaboravite da su br.antralnih folikula i godine bitniji faktori plodnosti od FSH i AMH.Godine najvise utjecu na kromosomsku neispravnost js a antralni su jedini pokazatelj kakva se reakcija u odredenom ciklusu moze ocekivati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> mimi81 ako je FSH viši od 15 u Mariboru isto ne uzimaju u postupak jer onda očekuje da će biti slaba reakcija na stimulaciju, ja sam isto morala vaditi 2,3 dan i slati nalaze i bojala se da ne bude oko te brojčice ali nije bilo. Lastavice i meni je padao vikend pa sam vadila privatno u subotu ujutro jer bi mi u pon. bilo prekasno, ako ti je samo taj hormon u pitanju možeš i ti tako.


vjerovatno  si mislila na crvenkapicu a ne na lastavicu   :Laughing: 
sutra mi je  2dc i definitivno idem sutra privatno izvaditi  i molim Boga  da ne bude  visok....dobit cu cir  od ovog fsh   :Rolling Eyes: 
hvala  mali mimi  :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

> Cure, ne zaboravite da su br.antralnih folikula i godine bitniji faktori plodnosti od FSH i AMH.Godine najvise utjecu na kromosomsku neispravnost js a antralni su jedini pokazatelj kakva se reakcija u odredenom ciklusu moze ocekivati.


Hvala Taca, slažem se s tobom...a ja ću pokušati skinuti fsh, čitala sam negdje o suhim smokvama u maslinovom ulju...pa kaj bude

----------


## crvenkapica77

moj fsh hormon je  sad   9
danas vadila.....sretna sam...
od cega se spustio ne znam...ja jesam zadnjih tj. dana  jela smokve u maslinovom ulju i  po dvi zlice  ulja svako jutro  ( fuj)...ali ja idem u postupak...
BRAVO JA!!!

----------


## taca70

Crvenkapica77, najbitnije da ides u postupak a o snizavanju FSH ne razmisljaj puno jer on inace oscilira i nije tako mjerodavan pokazatelj zalihe js kao AMH.Ali te smokve ti sigurno nece skoditi... Sretno.

----------


## vikki

Točno, dr. Tišlarić koja mi je izdala nalaz AMH u Vinogradskoj rekla je da FSH varira od ciklusa do ciklusa i da u biti nije dobro ići u stimulaciju u ciklusu u kojemu je povišen (no ne znam baš da se FSH vadi na početku stimuliranog ciklusa, obično ga traže prije, zar ne  :Confused: ).
Moj je FSH stalno između 4 i 9, a reakcija nikakva, dok ima cura kojima je viši, a dobro reagiraju na stimulaciju, tako da ga uzmete s rezervom.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Crvenkapice baš mi je drago, meni je isto jako oscilirao i spustio se bez ikakve terapije, jednostavno se nisam nervirala oko toga.

A kod mene nažalost sve ok i AMH i broj antralnih folikula i godine nisu visoke(32) jedino što FSH oscilira i bez obzira na sve ja ne mogu dobiti više od 3 j.s. a u zadnje vrijeme taj broj je pao na 2 j.s., ja sam valjda neki poseban slučaj, čak i dr. R. nije bilo jasno zašto je tako slaba reakcija kod mene i to sa vrlo jakim dozama hormona.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*viki  * nisam ja jos u postupku tek u 11mj.....
*mali mimi * stvarno cudno to kod tebe, ja sam eto imala 5js  - kratki protokol , AMH nisam jos vadila   i ne zelim( samo cu  bit jos vise u crnjaku  ) a antralni folikuli  mi nisu naj- naj( citaj smanjen broj)

----------


## linalena

eto stigli moji hormoni

Estradiol 119,9   (110-1100)   znači uredu

LH        6,6     (3-12)   isto OK

FSH      6,6     (2-12) isto OK samo me muči onaj njihov odnos

Prolaktin   31,2   (4-23)  znači povišen

TSH     1,64   (0,27-4,2) OK

Kada gledam nalaze od prije godinu dana ovaj LH mi se povećao al je on još uvijek OK a prolaktin se povećao i sada nije OK, nemogu usporediti baš detaljno jer su drugačije referentne vrijednosti

----------


## taca70

Linalena, sve je tu super.Odnos FSH/LH=1 je normalan, PRL maaaalo povisen i mozda bi bilo najbolje da ponovis nalaz pa ako ostane takav krenes s malo Bromergona.
Sad tek vidim tvoje godine.Ma nalazi su ti mrak.

----------


## linalena

jel jesu, Taca, joj hvala ti!!!!!! ja sam tak zbunjena 

jel istina da se taj PRL najbolje vidi ako se odmori i leži prije vađenja, ja sam jurila da ne zakasnim i još mi je bio zastoj tramvaja, jer da kak je to hormon stresa svako uzbuđenje ga poveća????

idem u srijedu ginici na papu i briseve pa ću tražit da ponovim il ću privat 

hvala na svakom odgovoru puno puno puno

----------


## taca70

Linalena, PRL reagira na stres ali ja sam npr.radila nalaz i u horizontali pa je bio previsok (Rebro).Samo ti njega ponovi pa ces vidjeti kuda ide.

----------


## linalena

Ginekologica danas ujutro mi rekla da je malo povišen da ne bi bilo loše da ga ponovim al da mi uputnica da opće praksa jer ak je doista i neki poremećaj to opća praksa rješava i da mi je možda povišen jer sam ga vadila rano ujutro nakon trčanja jer sam kasnila na posao

----------


## taca70

Linalena, ja sam vec 15god pod terapijom zbog povisenog PRL i oduvijek sam isla iskljucivo ginekologu/endokrinologu.Provjeri ti to pa ces mozda dobiti malo Bromergona.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam radila taj profil prolaktina i onda mi je bio u granicama ali blizu te gornje granice, prije mi je uvijek bio malo povišen oko 600, sad pijem pol Bromergona i dobro mi je navikla sam se i spavam ko beba, prije sam često imala nesanice pa sam svako malo morala nešto za spavanje uzet. Ne znam zašto se mora vaditi tako u mirnom stanju jer mi se većinu dana krećemo i stalno smo pod nekim stresom, mislim tko leži cijeli dan? Po meni upravo to daje lažnu sliku

----------


## ina33

> Ne znam zašto se mora vaditi tako u mirnom stanju jer mi se većinu dana krećemo i stalno smo pod nekim stresom, mislim tko leži cijeli dan? Po meni upravo to daje lažnu sliku


To ni meni nije bilo jasno, odnosno loš nalaz mi se nije dilo ponavljat dok sam "u nirvani", jer većinu dana nisam u nirvani. Uzela sam kao relevantan taj stresovit nalaz, dok nije imao primjedbi specijalnih... ili ih nisam čula/shvatila (koji sam ja vjetropir, to je sasvim moguće).

----------


## Ares

Upadam kao padobranac, al me zanima me i da li je netko imao slično iskustvo, naime, nakon mjesec dana nedolaska mojeg nalaza prolaktina preko uputnice, napravila sam sam ga privatno i iznosio je gotovo 4X veći od gornje granice, a nakon toga mi je stigao prethodni nalaz koji je samo povišen (ref. vrij. cca 400, prl cca 700), začudila su me tako velika odstupanja u samo mjesec dana?!
Tješim se da je samo iznimno bio tako visok, tu noć sam manje spavala, rano sam ustala već sam bila umorna, žurila u laboratorij, pa na posao....

----------


## taca70

Ares, po meni taj tvoj PRL je povisen bez obzira na vrijednosti razlicitih uzoraka i trebalo bi ga snizavati pa nakon nekih mjesec dana ponoviti nalaz i regulirati terapiju.I ja sam imala slucaj kad mi je bez terapije bio oko 80 pa oko 250 a g.gr. je 23.

----------


## Ares

Odmah sam dobila terapiju 2 x 1/2 Bromergona, al su me mučila ta odstupanja, sad mi je lakše kad vidim da nisam izoliran slučaj..... :Smile:

----------


## kata28

pozdrav svima, ovdje sam nova...dobila sam nalaze hormona,pa bi molila iskusne cure da mi pomognu do odlaska liječniku, 
vadila sam ih 4.dan cikluda

Estradiol - 102.9 pmol/L  (110 - 1100)  :Sad:  
LH - 3.3 Lu/L (3-12)
FSH - 6.7 Lu/L (2-12)
Prolaktin - 36.7 (4-23)  :Sad: (
Testosteron uk. - 1.1 (0.2- 2.6)
Androstendion 4.0 (1-12)

Ovaj prolaktin mi se nikako ne sviđa  :Sad:  a estradiol mi je nizak...  :Sad:  

što vi kažete na to sve??? prvi puta sam vadila hormone...

----------


## m arta

drage moje, trebala bi pomoć ako neko zna objasniti nalaz hormona, tek u utorak idem kod svoje gin.
naravno da se promjenio od prošlog prije točno dvije godine....

*FT4      12,3*       pmol/L    (10-22)

*FT3       2,47*      pmol/L    (1,9-5,7)

*TSH        2,436*   mIU/L   (0,34-5,6)

*E2    167       * pmol/L    (muški:55-173 ; žene:post.menop.22-195 ;  folikl.faza:184-1774 ;  lutein.faza:188-1384 ;  preovulacija:243-1796)

*LH          5,31*   IU/L      (muški:1,0-5,3 ; žene:lutein.faza:0,5-7,6 ; folikul.faza:0,8-10,4 ; post menop.14,4-52,8 ; ovulacija:2,9-41,1)

*FSH       3,79*         IU/L      (muški:1,3-8,1 ; žene:lutein.faza:1,2-13,4 , folikul.faza:1,8-9,4 , post menop.27,7-93,3 ; ovulacija:3,4-33,1)

*PROLAKTIN         665       * mIU/L      (muški:38-337 ; žene:premenop.57,2-417,6 ; postmenop.40,3-379-5)

*FTESTO        4,04*        pmol/L      (godine:40-59 do 9,0

----------


## Mali Mimi

Prolaktin ti je visok al to se rješava bromergonom i T4 malo niži, meni dr. Radončić rekao da bi trebao biti iznad 15 a TSH ispod 2 ako mislim imati kvalitetne j.s. pa mi dao za Euthirox za  štitnjaču, sad možda tvoja ginekologica ne bude to tako gledala jer ti je u granicama normale al ja ga pijem mislim da mi neće škoditi a pomoći može.
ostalo mi se sve čini super čak i FSH ti je za 5!

----------


## m arta

Mali Mimi, hvala za odgovor.
ja inače idem u siječnju u Prag, pa ću i njima poslati nalaz, da čujem njihovo mišljenje i šta će mi reći.
prolaktin mi je duplo veći nego prije dvije godine, ali sam i imala u međuvremenu smrt u obitelji i nakon toga neuspjeh u postupcima, pa vjerujem da je to razlog.

----------


## Mury

Evo i moga nalaza hormona 4dc
LH 3,6 IU/L (ref.interval 2,4-12,6
FSH 6,4 IU/L (ref.interval 3,5-12,5)
PROLACIN 301,29 mU/l (ref. interval 70,8-588,45)
*E2 214,26 ng/L*(ref.interval 12,5-166)

Vidim da mi je E2 povišen, pa molim one koje znaju više da mi kažu jel to puno povišen E2, i što bi mogao značiti: Po onome što sam googlala ili je cista ( sklona sam im inače), ili nedaj Bože smanjena zaliha j.s.  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

E2 ti može biti povišen zbog ciste, inače ako si u postupku tj. na hormonima onda je poželjno da bude veći jer to znači da ima više zrelih folikula a s time valjda i jajnih stanica, tako da ne znam od kud ti info. da su smanjene zalihe?

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta je  FT4 i  FT3  ??

----------


## taca70

Mury, dobro si procitala ali ne vjerujem da se kod tebe radi o smanjenoj rezervi, moze biti cista ili ,kako kaze dr.R, zaostao E2 iz prethodnog ciklusa. Medutim, ovaj E2 ti kamuflira stvarnu vrijednost FSH tako da bi bilo dobro otici na UZV i provjeriti ta 2 hormona u nekom iducem ciklusu.

----------


## vikki

> sta je  FT4 i  FT3  ??


Slobodni (free) T3 i T4.

----------


## Mury

Hvala cure na brzim odgovorima, divne ste :Saint: . U postupku nisam, zadnji put sam bila u lipnju ove godine, te se spremam u siječnju 2011.godine opet u postupak, pa mi dr. dao da izvadim hormone. Inače sam prije 2 godine vadila ove hormone, i vi su mi bili ok, osim prolaktina koji je bio blago povišen, ali sam to jutro bila pod stresom, zato mi je PRL i bio povišen.

----------


## LittleBirdie

pročitala sam sve postove ispočetka ali mi i dalje nije jasno šta bi to mogao biti moj problem  :Smile:  naime, uspjeli smo se izboriti s azo i doći do normo ali se onda kod mene pojavio provišen prl, u 11. mjesecu sam radila hsg i sve je ok. menstruacije redovne iako je ponekad znalo biti odstupanja od po nekoliko dana, pretpostavljam da je to zbog prl-a (zadnja tri ciklusa su na 29). dr. mi je dala da pijem pola tabletice bromokriptina i mogu reći da mi je super, odlično spavam  :Yes: .

u 7. mjesecu sam na svoju ruku radila hormone, ciklus je trajao 32 dana, O bila 17.dc:
3.dc
FSH 6,7 (2,4-9,3)
LH 6,8 (1,9-8,0)
PROGESTERON 0,7 (1,3-3,4)
ESTRADIOL 0,065 (0,08-0,79)
PROLAKTIN 1010 (90-523)

21.dc, znači 4 dpo PROGESTERON 39,500 (11,6-68,9)

prije terapije dr. mi je dala da uradim profil prl-a, svakih pola sata (počela u 10 završila u 12 sati): 822-779-730-702-646

štitna:
TSH 2,92 (0,400-4,00)
T3 1,29 (1,26 -2,76)
T4 105 (57,9-161)

eh, šta meni zapravo nije jasno? poslagaću kockice po svom pa me vi slobodno ispravite. s obzirom da mi je ciklus bio duži, normalno je što je estradiol bio nizak. on ipak dođe na svoje jer mi sluz krene već 10.dc i ima je dosta, na uz mi je endometrij uvijek dobre debljine i trolinijski, LH ima svoj vršak, O potvrđena trakicama i ultrazvukom, progesteron je bio ok (napominjem da je rađen 4 dpo a ne 7). dr. kaže da povišen prl može ometati ovulaciju ( a ja je imam) ili implantaciju (endo mi je dobar a i prog. nije baš nizak). o čemu bi se tu moglo raditi?

----------


## Mury

Litlebirdie, nisam ti baš stručnjak u hormonima, tako da ti ne mogu ništa pametno reći vezano za tvoju situaciju. Ono što me je zainteresiralo u tvome postu, iako ovo nije tema za to, kako je moguće da ti je muž došao s azo na normo??? :Shock: Jesil možda mislila asthenospermia, ili je zaista bila azoospermia, a sad normospermia???

----------


## LittleBirdie

da, azospermia, sve same jedinice i nule. odmah poslije toga dijagnostička biopsija oba testisa i operacija varikokele. biopsija pokazala spermatogenezu, hormoni uredni, kao i svi ostali mogući nalazi. borili smo se neko vrijeme sa raznim bakterijama ali na kraju dobili odličnu spermokulturu. glavni sastojci vitaminske terapije su bili bioastin i pycnogenol + što više dodataka u prirodnom obliku. svaka tri mjeseca smo imali sve bolji i bolji spermogram i nakon 11 mjeseci veliki osmjeh na licu  :Grin:

----------


## taca70

LittleBirdie, kod tebe skoro da problema uopce nema. Kontroliraj redovno PRL, uz Bromergon ce se brzo srediti samo treba pogoditi pravu dozu, mozda je pola tabletice malo.

----------


## LittleBirdie

ovo mi je tek 2. mjesec a kontrolu sam radila odmah po isteku prvog mjeseca, nalaze još uvijek čekam.

----------


## Mury

Litlebirdie, pa to je fantastično :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Za ne povjerovati, ali eto ipak se čuda događaju!!! Hvala na informaciji, puno mi znači da ipak ima šanse da se spermiogrami poprave, iako doktori kažu da se muška neplodnost ne liječi. Evo i mi se već godinama borimo sa OAT, a slučaj kao vaš mi ulijeva nadu :Smile: . Iskreno se nadam da ćeš uskoro zatrudniti - i to naravno bez lječničke pomoći :Smile:

----------


## LittleBirdie

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  i ja se nadam, no, ne bih da idem OT.

cure, pa zar nijedna nema neku ideju o ovom prolaktinu?

----------


## mare41

> cure, pa zar nijedna nema neku ideju o ovom prolaktinu?


 Pa taca ti je odgovorila, jel ti promakao njen odgovor?

----------


## LittleBirdie

ne, nije  :Embarassed:  ja zapravo pitam šta bi to još moj visoki prl mogao uraditi.
u glavi mi odzvanjaju riječi moje dr. o tome kako je moguće da nemam ovulaciju, da imam nedostatak žutog tijela, da mi ometa ovulaciju. međutim, kad položim svoje hormone ciklus mi izgleda uredan bez obzira što mi je prl povišen. biće da sam se malko previše unijela u sve to i zapostavila činjenicu da se prl lako skida  :Smile:

----------


## LittleBirdie

ups, dva puta O, zadnji put htjedoh reći implantaciju  :Smile:

----------


## tikica

evo još jedni moji nalazi 
TSH 2,86 mIU/L (0,3-3,6)
FSH 4,1 IU/L 
LH 5,6 IU/L
estradiol 0,214 nmol/L  jeli ovo uredu?
prolaktin 451mlU/L

----------


## pirica

evo i moji nalazi
estradiol  146,3 (110-1100)
LH  5,7 (3-12)
FSH 6,9 (2-12)
prolaktin 13,2 (4-23)
testosteron ukupni 1,1 (0,2-2,6)
progesteron 72,7 (5,3-86  21.dc)
TSH 3,46 (0,27-4,2)
T3 2,2 (1,3-3,1)
T4 87 (59-154)

pa molim nekog tko se kuži jedan komentar na sve, jer unatoć što je sve unutar referntnih vrijednosti ja slabo reagiram na stimulaciju

----------


## mare41

pirica, imaš na Zdravlje i život dosta opširan opis o ulozi TSH kod stimulacije (zašto ga sniziti do 2 ili 2,5), e sad-jedan dr će ti reći-snizi ga (treba vaditi i free T3 i T4), neko drugi će reći-ne dirati, nadam se da će ti odgovoriti neko ko ga snižava :Smile: .

----------


## ZO

nalazi su ti odlični, super
dr R. bi ti ga snižavao, ja sam imala istu vrijednost, poslao me kod specijalistice nuklearne medicine koja mi je uvela terapiju
odnosno, da li si ikad radila antitijela štitnjače?
ona u kombinaciji sa hormonima pokazuje u kakvom ti je stanju štitnjača, zašto je TSH ovakav ili onakav, moja antitijela su u nebesima, štitnjača mi propada i moram uzimat eutirox konstantno ( a ja od poroda nisam uzela nijednu tabletu  :Rolling Eyes: , moram na kontrolu...)

da, radili mi i UZV štitnjače

----------


## frka

ako su antitijela i ostali hormoni u redu, nije potrebno snizavati ovakav TSH. meni je cak dr.R tako rekao... ali kod ovakvog TSH bitno je provjeriti fT4 (kao sto je mare vec spomenula)...

ja sam bez problema zatrudnjela s takvim TSH, ali je sve ostalo sa stitnom bilo ok.

----------


## mare41

Ja mislim da je pirica dobila ovu ljepoticu s takvim TSH, al ništa te ne košta posvetiti (ovaj put) tome pažnju.

----------


## pirica

> Ja mislim da je pirica dobila ovu ljepoticu s takvim TSH, al ništa te ne košta posvetiti (ovaj put) tome pažnju.


 e sad kakav je bio prije 3 god. ne znam, ali sad je ovakav, budem malo dr.-a izgnjavila s tim, a antitijela štitnjaće nisam radila
*ZO* kažeš nalaz super, u prirodnom prazan fol. ok to se dešava nisam se brinula, a sad u stimulaciji od 7-8 fol samo 2js sve prazno e to mi je sad malo dalo mislit :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Charlie

*pirica* imaj na umu da nije uvijek "prazan folikul" kad se na punkciji ne dobije js, nekad se ona zalijepi za stijenku folikula ili pobjegne pa ju se ne uspije usisati - to mi je rekao jedan dr. Neki prosjek bi trebao biti da se iz 70% folikula dobije js.
Ne znam ti drugo vezano za hormone...možda da pitaš dr. Radončića preko onog foruma?

----------


## ZO

da pirice, čudno s obzirom na nalaze
nekako mi je nevjerojatno da bi odgovor bio u TSH s obzirom da on praktički nije ni povišen nešto  :Rolling Eyes: 
ima vjerojatno nešto i u ovom što Charlie piše
pitaj dr. R., napiši mu nalaze

----------


## pirica

> *pirica* imaj na umu da nije uvijek "prazan folikul" kad se na punkciji ne dobije js, nekad se ona zalijepi za stijenku folikula ili pobjegne pa ju se ne uspije usisati - to mi je rekao jedan dr. Neki prosjek bi trebao biti da se iz 70% folikula dobije js.
> Ne znam ti drugo vezano za hormone...možda da pitaš dr. Radončića preko onog foruma?


a kod mene je obratno 70% ništa

----------


## zedra

> e sad kakav je bio prije 3 god. ne znam, ali sad je ovakav, budem malo dr.-a izgnjavila s tim, a antitijela štitnjaće nisam radila
> *ZO* kažeš nalaz super, u prirodnom prazan fol. ok to se dešava nisam se brinula, a sad u stimulaciji od 7-8 fol samo 2js sve prazno e to mi je sad malo dalo mislit


Pirice, po defaultu, nema folikula bez js (inace to nije folikul), pitanje je samo tajminga punkcije, sazrijevanja js i mikroklime tj. kvalitete folikularne tekućine...Ovo što cure spominju da se js zalijepi za folikularni zid je istina, pa tako ispadne da nema js. Razlozi za "prazne folikule" su brojni, proguglaj malo Empty follicle syndrome. Jedan od najcešćih razloga je kriva ili nepravovremena aplikacija ßhcg-a (štoperice).

Što se hormona tice, idealno je da je LH diskretno viši od FSH, ali ne znam da ima neku veliku ulogu u stimulaciji (tko zna bolje i više o tome, neka se javi), ali bi bilo odlicno znati kakvi su antralni folikuli i u krajnjoj liniji odrediti AMH. Ja osobno bih se poigrala s kombinacijom Gonala i Menopura (baš zbog LH).
A nabolji odgovor, i najtocniji, će ti dati dr. R.

----------


## kiara79

da zedra slažem se sa tobom..stimulaciju 10/10 30 gonala,9 folikula 0 js...
lh 2
fsh 5
 idući mjesec idem u novi postupak sa kombinacijom gonal+menopur...živo me zanima kakva će sada biti 
reakcija..
btw.pisala ja dr R o tim praznim folikulima,ali nisam dobila neki konkretan odgovor..

----------


## crvenkapica77

> ako su antitijela i ostali hormoni u redu, nije potrebno snizavati ovakav TSH. meni je cak dr.R tako rekao... ali kod ovakvog TSH bitno je provjeriti fT4 (kao sto je mare vec spomenula)...
> 
> ja sam bez problema zatrudnjela s takvim TSH, ali je sve ostalo sa stitnom bilo ok.


istina  i meni je dr. R.  rekao da  ne trebam sniziti  TSH  ako su mi  antitijela neg. i t3 i t4 ok.    tsh mi je bio 2,9  a prije toga 3.66 
e sad  jutros je stigao novi nalaz koji je  3  a ref. vrijednosti u tom labosu su *do 3,6*    pa me to zabrinulo.

*zedra * nije mi jasno kad kazes  da je idealno da je LH  veci od FSH ?  

i  stigao mi je i FSH  koji me je na prvi pogled obradovao  ( jer je uvijek  iznad 10)   
*8,6*....međutim ka sam vidjela ref. vrijednosti (  Split - do  9,4))   koje su  i ovdje nize  nego u labosima prije gdje sam radila ( Šibenik -  ref.vrij. do 12)
šok  :Sad:    .....sta mislite ?

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, zedra je imala trudnički lapsus :Smile: , a FSH ti je u gornjem rangu (kao i prije), al može varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa, dok AMH ne varira. A koliko znam za TSH-nije dobro da ima veće oscilacije (a tvoj je tu negdje, trebala bi provjeriti s dr R).

----------


## crvenkapica77

dr. R.  sam pisala jos prije  rekao je da je   TSH  ok.

----------


## zedra

> crvenkapice, zedra je imala trudnički lapsus, a FSH ti je u gornjem rangu (kao i prije), al može varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa, dok AMH ne varira. A koliko znam za TSH-nije dobro da ima veće oscilacije (a tvoj je tu negdje, trebala bi provjeriti s dr R).


Ma nije bio lapsus...Mislila sam stvarno da LH treba diskretno biti veći ili jednaki, ne toliko manji od FSH kao kod pirice, u idealnim uvjetima za stimulaciju. Ne govorim o inverziji LH i FSH, kada je LH 2 i više puta veći od FSH, što je patološki nalaz, a tipican za PCOS. Pitajte dr. R., to je prvi rekao u odgovorima jednoj ženi na svom forumu. 
Ipak, ostavljam mogućnost da su me zblesirali hormoni (a to želim i svima vama što prije).  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zedre  sta bi onda rekla na ovo;  moj FSH   je  8,6
                                                     a LH      3,4

----------


## Jelena

LH mora biti malo manji od FSH. Ja sam si to zapamtila kao manji broj slova mora biti manji  :Smile:  Dobro je kad je odnos LH/FSH skoro 1
Naime, kada sam imala LH oko 5,2, a FSH oko 4,9, radilo se o laganoj inverziji (poslije su mi uvijek bili uredni nalazi, tj. LH nešto manji od FSH).

----------


## jo1974

ja sam jućer podigla svoj nalaz 21-progesteron iznosi 16.49 meni se čini malo ali pročitala sam na nekim odgovorima na zdravlje i život da sve što je iznad 10 je ok ,može i vaših komentara i dali mi sami možemo nešto učiniti da taj progesteron naraste i dali on može biti jedan od krivaca za neuspješnost naših postupaka ,sad ovo bubam na pamet jer niti sama nemam pojma šta to znaći

----------


## mare41

jo, progesteron u prirodnim ciklusima samo daje odgovor da li je ovulacije bilo ili ne, taj nalaz za stimulirane postupke nema nikakvu svrhu.

----------


## jo1974

a ,tako hvala mare ja se baš ne kužim sve ali kako kažu čovjek se ući dok je živ  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> btw.pisala ja dr R o tim praznim folikulima,ali nisam dobila neki konkretan odgovor..


nisam ni ja dobila konkretan odgovor

----------


## crvenkapica77

*jelena*  to i ja tvrdim, znam d asu cure  dosta puta pisale da omjer treba biti 2:1  u korist  FSH  e sad....

*jo1974*  moj je  progesteron oko 25  i pitala sam dr. R i on je rekao da je sve iznad  10 dobro,
 e  - ja i dalje mislim  da ja bez utrogestana ne mogu   osvarit trudnocu, tj.  prirodnim putem......to je moje misljenje, naravno  kad si u postupku progesteron nije ni bitan jer  se sredi utricima.

----------


## mare41

> Ma nije bio lapsus...Mislila sam stvarno da LH treba diskretno biti veći ili jednaki, ne toliko manji od FSH kao kod pirice, u idealnim uvjetima za stimulaciju. Ne govorim o inverziji LH i FSH, kada je LH 2 i više puta veći od FSH, što je patološki nalaz, a tipican za PCOS. Pitajte dr. R., to je prvi rekao u odgovorima jednoj ženi na svom forumu. 
> Ipak, ostavljam mogućnost da su me zblesirali hormoni (a to želim i svima vama što prije).


 Provjerila sam s nadležnim, i stvarno se moram ispričati tvojim trudničkim hormonima, jer naravno da si u pravu!

----------


## Jelena

hmmm mare i zedra. Ja u ladici imam nekoliko nalaza tih hormona, uvijek su oba oko 5 i uvijek je bilo kao super, super, samo to jednom kad je LH bio mrvu veći od FSH, samo tada su dvojica uglednih komentirali - lagana inverzija.

crvenkapica 2:1 je puno preveliki omjer. Recimo nek ti je LH 4, FSH bi bio 8, što je prilično. Al kod tih hormona je i E2 u igri.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, provjereno-omjer FSH:LH=1:1,5 (tu onda upadaju u igru izbor gonali ili menopuri, pretpostavljam da je crvenkapica na menopurima?) (ovo što si pisala za druge doktore možemo dalje provjeravati).

----------


## crvenkapica77

jesam  , 2x IVF  bila na menopurima  , ne znam sto bi bilo da  sam na gonalima   ...

----------


## Jelena

Nikad nisam vidjela članak da LH treba biti veći od FSH, a vidjela sam gro da odnos na početku ciklusa mora biti oko 1:1, + da se mora gledati u kontekstu s E2 (da ne bi FSH ispao prenizak u slučaju previsokog E2).
Moji dr.i su MPO-ovci, plus što se potvrdilo da na Gonale puno bolje reagiram, nego na Menopure, što je možda slučajnost, ali eto uklapa se u priču da mi je dobro malo povisiti FSH. Nemam PCOS.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, zedra i ja imamo istu školu naukovanja o fsh i lh :Smile: , ne radi se samo o povećavanju FSH nego da li treba dodati LH menopurima (u odnosu na bazalnu vrijednost) ili ne.

----------


## Jelena

mare, super si to sročila!  :Heart: 
cure, oprostitie ako sam dosadna. mare mi je autoritet u svakom slučaju, inače mi se ne bi dali niti pisati više  :Smile: 
mare  :Kiss: 

a gle tu na slici (zanemari što je "yoga sajt", sliku nisu sami crtali)

----------


## zedra

Jelena, ne radi se o tome da je LH niži od FSH patološki nalaz, nego se prica u kontekstu stimulacije. LH diskretno viši od LH je uredan nalaz, to nije inverzija (inverzija je 2:1 i više). Isto tako jednaki LH ili malo niži je također uredan nalaz..Ali puno niži LH od FSH bi trebao navesti na ideju o kombinaciji LH i FSH u stimulaciji..Isto tako, žene s inverzijom, PCOS, skoro sigurno slabije reagiraju na Menopur nego na cisti FSH baš zbog suviška LH...Kod nas lijecnici, cak i neki endokrinolozi, cim je LH i minimalno viši od FSH to proglašavaju inverzijom a to nije slucaj...

----------


## Jelena

zedra, sve si lijepo napisala! podržavam svaku riječ!
(što lijepo skakuće tvoj smajlić u potpisu  :Heart: )

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svima cure! Javljam vam se na topic jer me zanima vaše mišljenje o mojem nalazu hormona 3. DC. 
Napisat ću vam nalaz, pa ako se nađe koja dobra duša da mi kaže jel to ok...po mom laičkom tumačenju, jedino LH odstupa, i po sve što sam gore iščitala, čisti sam primjer PCOS, što je i dokazano.
Dakle:
Prolaktin: 144 (ref.vr. 102-496)
FSH: 5.42 (3.5-12.5)
LH: 21.49 ( 2.4-12.6)
Progesteron: 2.8 ( 0.6-4.7)
Estradiol: 163.3 (46-607.6)
Testosteron: 1.19 (0.29-1.67)
DHEA-S: 8.37 (2.68-9.23)
T4: 116 (66-181)
TSH: 1.26 (0.27-4.20)

Vidim da je ovaj omjer FSH/LH jako bitan kod odabira stimulacije, a kako sam u pripremama za postupak, zanima me mišljenje vas iskusnijih. Inače, imamo postupak iza sebe, gdje je korišteno 18 ampula gonala -f.

----------


## tuzna

katka,je l imas problema sa PCOS-om slucajno? visak kg?ovoliko veci LH moze ukazivati na to,a i DHEA-S je blizu gornje granice,ni testosteron nije bas nizak(blizi je gornjoj granici).
iskusnije cure ce ti reci podrobnije,ja samo govorim iz iskustva(imala DHEA-S granicno visok,testosteron cak nesto iznad gornje granice,LH cak ni blizu ovoliki i krajnja dijagnoza je PCOS I inzulinska rezistencija)

----------


## katka22

Da, imam PCOS, vidim da sam se u prijašnjem postu nespretno izrazila i nije se baš dalo skužit...
Što se tiče te dijagnoze PCOS, još mi je 2005. dr. Jukić kod kojeg sam imala taj postupak rekao da sumnja na PCOS, samo na osnovu uzv pregleda, i prije samog postupka, vratio me kući, tj. odgodio za jedan ciklus i dao mi da popijem stediril-d, kako je rekao  - da mi malo smiri te divlje jajnike. Kako smo tad i ostali trudni, nismo više o tome puno razmišljali, a i ciklusi su mi nakon trudnoće puno uredniji nego prije, ali još uvijek ne idealni. Evo sad se spremamo u novi postupak, i prikupljam nalaze, još mi je ostalo napravit progesteron 21.dc...
Višak kg nemam, nikad nisam imala...jedini od ostalih simptoma PCOS koji se tu spominju su jako produženi ciklusi, i to od prvog menzisa. I odvratna dlakavost, pogotovo po licu,  iako sam po prirodi svijetle puti, i dlačice su svijetle, ali ih svejedno puno ima...imala sm i 2 vanmaterične trudnoće u međuvremenu...Povremeno na  duphastonima po par mjeseci, ili kontracepciji tipa Diane 35, radi regulacije ciklusa, koji je za divno čudo, zadnjih par mjeseci jako točan, bez ikakvih terapija.

----------


## katka22

> katka,je l imas problema sa PCOS-om slucajno? visak kg?ovoliko veci LH moze ukazivati na to,a i DHEA-S je blizu gornje granice,ni testosteron nije bas nizak(blizi je gornjoj granici).
> iskusnije cure ce ti reci podrobnije,ja samo govorim iz iskustva(imala DHEA-S granicno visok,testosteron cak nesto iznad gornje granice,LH cak ni blizu ovoliki i krajnja dijagnoza je PCOS I inzulinska rezistencija)


Što se tiče ove inzulinske rezistencije...jel se za tu dijagnozu rade kakve posebne pretrage? Mislim, logično mi je vađenje šećera iz krvi, glukoze i sl. ali za tu rezistenciju, do ovog topica nisam čula...Doduše, vjerojatno bi se to kod mene otkrilo do sad? Bar u trudnoći, tad su mi redovno kontolirali sve...

----------


## đurđa76

evo mog najnovijeg nalaza; FSH-2.27, LH-0,1, E2-50.4
3 dan ciklusa

----------


## mare41

đurđa, moraš nam napisati referentne vrijednosti (ove brojčice su nam malo nepoznate).

----------


## katka22

> Pozdrav svima cure! Javljam vam se na topic jer me zanima vaše mišljenje o mojem nalazu hormona 3. DC. 
> Napisat ću vam nalaz, pa ako se nađe koja dobra duša da mi kaže jel to ok...po mom laičkom tumačenju, jedino LH odstupa, i po sve što sam gore iščitala, čisti sam primjer PCOS, što je i dokazano.
> Dakle:
> Prolaktin: 144 (ref.vr. 102-496)
> FSH: 5.42 (3.5-12.5)
> LH: 21.49 ( 2.4-12.6)
> Progesteron: 2.8 ( 0.6-4.7)
> Estradiol: 163.3 (46-607.6)
> Testosteron: 1.19 (0.29-1.67)
> ...


Što se tiče ovih hormona, dobila sam i uputnicu za progesteron 21.dc...i problem, naravno...kod mene ništa ne ide jednostavno...
21. dc mi pada u subotu, sad ne znam što ću...s obzirom da je točno određeni dc, ne znam vade li u labu ( odnosi se na Zd lab) i neradnim danima hormone...zna li ko iz Zd??? Može li to biti npr. 23.dc?

----------


## ina33

Katka, povišeni LH ti ukazuje na PCOS. Progesteron treba vaditi 7 dana nakon očekivane ovulacije, kod sporovoznih i dugih ciklusa, kakvi su često u PCOS-a tj. anovulatornih ciklusa, 21 dc će ti čak bit i prerano. Tipa, ako ti je ovulacija češće 18 dc, a ne školski 14 dc, onda se progesteron vadi 24 dc itd. 

Znači, forumula je očekivani dan ovulacije + 7 = dan za vađenje progesterona.

Ako si PCOS-ovka, neće bit veliko iznenađenje ako ti bude prenizak tj. pokaže da u tom ciklusu nije bilo ovulacije, jer su za PCOS-osvke anovulatorni ciklusi relativno česti.

Također, kod PCOS-a i povišenog LH-a ne možeš doma pratiti one ovulacijske LH testove jer će tebi svaki biti pozitivan i ispast će da svaki dan imaš ovulaciju, a navjerojatnije su kod tebe česti upravo anovulatorni ciklusi (tj. tako je to kod PCOS-a, ono, školski). 

Sretno!

----------


## katka22

> Katka, povišeni LH ti ukazuje na PCOS. Progesteron treba vaditi 7 dana nakon očekivane ovulacije, kod sporovoznih i dugih ciklusa, kakvi su često u PCOS-a tj. anovulatornih ciklusa, 21 dc će ti čak bit i prerano. Tipa, ako ti je ovulacija češće 18 dc, a ne školski 14 dc, onda se progesteron vadi 24 dc itd. 
> 
> Znači, forumula je očekivani dan ovulacije + 7 = dan za vađenje progesterona.
> 
> Ako si PCOS-ovka, neće bit veliko iznenađenje ako ti bude prenizak tj. pokaže da u tom ciklusu nije bilo ovulacije, jer su za PCOS-osvke anovulatorni ciklusi relativno česti.
> 
> Također, kod PCOS-a i povišenog LH-a ne možeš doma pratiti one ovulacijske LH testove jer će tebi svaki biti pozitivan i ispast će da svaki dan imaš ovulaciju, a navjerojatnije su kod tebe česti upravo anovulatorni ciklusi (tj. tako je to kod PCOS-a, ono, školski). 
> 
> Sretno!


 Hvala na objašnjenju, s tim sam se već prošlih dana upoznala, al zanimalo me mogu li odgodit to vađenje na 21. dc pošto pada na neradni dan...znači, čak je i poželjno da bude kasnije od 21. dc s obzirom na dijagnozu...???
Znači, izvadit ću ga 23.dc...
Hvala...

----------


## ina33

Taj progesteron vadi po sljedećoj računici, ako je možeš napraviti - uobičajeno trajanje neko prosječno tvojih ciklusa - 14 + 7. Tipa ako su ti najčešće od 32-35, uzmi tipa 33-14 (koliko bi trebala školski trajat lutealna, tj. prije 14 dana bi ti trebala bit ovulacija, da ju je bilo) i onda još +7 (7 dana nakon ovulacije). Tako sam ja. Nije precizno i to je isto neki kupus, ali još je veći kupus reći ženi s dugim ciklusima da vadi prog. 21 dc, kad ima žena s ciklusima od 35, ali i od 22 dana. 

Znači, ključ je koliko je tvoje prosječno trajanje ciklusa, a ne to možeš li par dana iza 21. To bi moralo bit više-manje izvađeno 7 dana nako ovulacije.

----------


## ina33

Evo ti dobar link o progesteronu i ovulaciji:

http://www.neplodnost.hr/prije-zaeav...ovulacije.html

"Mjerenje progesterona u krvi

7 dana nakon ovulacije progesteron u krvi pokazat će vrijednost tipičnu za lutealnu fazu ciklusa. Za standardi 28-dnevni ciklus progesteron se obično vadi 21. dana ciklusa, ali ovisno o danu ovulacije može se vaditi i druge dane."Znači, 21 dc je BITNO SAMO AKO TI JE CIKLUS 28 DANA. Ako je manje, onda je to drugi dan, ako je više, onda je to drugi dan. Moraš ići po tome kad bi ti trebala biti ovulacija, tj. koliko je neko prosječno trajanje ciklusa, inače će pretraga bit bezvrijedna - tipa, ako ti je ovulacija 12 dc, onda ti je 21 dc progesteron prekasno (i možda će ti neko reći nije bilo ovulacije), isto tako, ako ti je ovulacija 22 dc, a ti vadila 21, reći će ti vi nemate ovulaciju, gospođo.

Kužiš? Mani to 21 dc, skoncentriraj se na to koliki ti je ciklus, minus 14 dana, plus 7 dana. Nije precizno, ali je za PCOS-ovke as good as it gets.

----------


## katka22

> Evo ti dobar link o progesteronu i ovulaciji:
> 
> http://www.neplodnost.hr/prije-zaeav...ovulacije.html
> 
> "Mjerenje progesterona u krvi
> 
> 7 dana nakon ovulacije progesteron u krvi pokazat će vrijednost tipičnu za lutealnu fazu ciklusa. Za standardi 28-dnevni ciklus progesteron se obično vadi 21. dana ciklusa, ali ovisno o danu ovulacije može se vaditi i druge dane."Znači, 21 dc je BITNO SAMO AKO TI JE CIKLUS 28 DANA. Ako je manje, onda je to drugi dan, ako je više, onda je to drugi dan. Moraš ići po tome kad bi ti trebala biti ovulacija, tj. koliko je neko prosječno trajanje ciklusa, inače će pretraga bit bezvrijedna - tipa, ako ti je ovulacija 12 dc, onda ti je 21 dc progesteron prekasno (i možda će ti neko reći nije bilo ovulacije), isto tako, ako ti je ovulacija 22 dc, a ti vadila 21, reći će ti vi nemate ovulaciju, gospođo.
> 
> Kužiš? Mani to 21 dc, skoncentriraj se na to koliki ti je ciklus, minus 14 dana, plus 7 dana. Nije precizno, ali je za PCOS-ovke as good as it gets.


Hvala draga...
S obzirom da su mi zadnjih 6 mjeseci ciklusi super uredni ( nakon 3 mj duphastona ), 30 dana, ko urica, to mi taman spada 23.dc...čini mi se taman...Hvala puno...

----------


## ina33

Eto, super.

----------


## Moe

Pozdrav svima,
evo prepisujem svoje vrijednosti sa nalaza:

AMH: 10,5 (0-75,7)
Slobodni testosteron: *24,7* (0,2 - 14,2, postmeno. 0,4 - 5,9)
Inzulin: 32,5 (21 - 174)
TSH: 3,95 (0,63 - 4,19)
LH: 3,7 (faze ciklusa - folikularna: 1,6 - 9,3; sredina: 13,8 - 71,8; lutealna: 0,5 - 12,8; postmeno.: 15,0 - 64,0)
FSH: 4,8 (faze ciklusa - folikularna: 1,7 - 11,4; sredina: 2,5 - 20,9; lutealna: 0,8 - 7,8; postmeno.: 3,4 - 98,0)
Testosteron: *3,4* (0,3 - 3,4)
Estradiol: 168,4 (faze ciklusa - folikularna: 71,6 - 529; sredina: 235 - 1039; lutealna: 205-786; postmeno.: 43,3 - 118,0)
Prolaktin: 358,0 (59 - 619, postmeno. 38 - 430)
DHEA-S: 5,1 (0,9 - 11,7)

Nalaz je napravljen 3. dan ciklusa. Nisam upućena na mjerenje progesterona. Trebam se javiti doktoru kada budemo imali nalaz od Petrove 3 (HIV i ostalo...).
Što mislite? Ima li tko sličnu situaciju?

Hvala

----------


## taca70

Moe, gdje si radila ovaj AMH? Sta nemaju detaljniju skalu rezultata?

----------


## Moe

> Moe, gdje si radila ovaj AMH? Sta nemaju detaljniju skalu rezultata?


Sve na VV-u. Prepisala sam sve iz nalaza sto pise.
Sto ne stima sa skalom? Prvi put sam radila, pa ne znam kako bi trebala izgledati.

----------


## mare41

taca, već sam prije vidjela da nema skale na VV

----------


## Moe

> Pozdrav svima,
> evo prepisujem svoje vrijednosti sa nalaza:
> ...
> Slobodni testosteron: *24,7* (0,2 - 14,2, postmeno. 0,4 - 5,9)
> Testosteron: *3,4* (0,3 - 3,4)
> 
> Što mislite? Ima li tko sličnu situaciju?
> 
> Hvala


Jel ima tko što pametno reći na temu testosterona?  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, šta bi značio nalaza DHEAS 1,11 (0,95-11,67)
Dakle je u referentnim vrijednostima ali blizu donjoj granici
Što nam uopće on ukazuje?

----------


## Mury

Gabi, ja nisam kontrolirala DHEAS, ali koliko mi se čini da on ukazuje na zalihu js. Npr. moj AMH je 13,8 ( dakle, smanjena plodnost), ali mi je dr. Poljak u CITO dao da 6-7 tjedana prije postupka uzimam tabletice DHEA od KAL-a 3x1 (25 mg), jer kaže da DHEA utječe na testosteron, a isti utječe na kvalitetu jajnih stanica. Ja sam već startala prošli tj. sa DHEA, a krajem travnja ili početkom svibnja bih trebala u postupak ( kratki protokol). Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla - druge cure će znati i više. 
Jesil ti vadila AMH?

----------


## Gabi25

Nisam, doktor kaže da nema potrebe za tim jer ja uvijek dobijem puno jajnih stanica
Vidiš, možda to ima veze sa kvalitetom js??

----------


## vikki

DHEAs nema veze s brojem jajnih stanica, on jedino može utjecati na njihovu kvalitetu. Moj je bio povišen, i znam da to nije dobro za kvalitetu js, a zaista ne znam kako je sa sniženom vrijednošću.

----------


## Mury

Onda vjerojatno da DHEAS utječe na kvalitetu,a ne na zalihu jajnih stanica kako sma mislila, jer i meni je postotak oplodnje uvijek bio dosta loš ( npr. u 05/2010 od 3js niti jedna se nije oplodila), mada ja nikada nisam vadila DHEAS, ali moguće da imam nekvalitetne stanice :Sad: .

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke evo i moj jedan dio hormona stigao...napisati ću vrijednosti, pa "bacite" oko:

FT4.............15,52....r.v. 10-22
FT3.............4,62.....r.v 1,9-5,7
TSH............3,14.....r.v 0,4-4
LH..............7,86.....r.v. 0,8-10,4
FSH............5,2......r.v 1,8-9,4
PROLAKT......469...r.v. 57-418 (povišen)
DHEAS.........9,4....r.v. 1,9-11,2
E2..............179....r.v. 184-1774 (snižen)
PROGEST.....4,85.....r.v. 2,2-5,7
TESTO........2,64....r.v. do 2,7


Curke što mislite za prolaktin...hoću li morati uzimati nekakvu terepiju???

----------


## taca70

IvaMia2009, ponovi za mjesec dana PRL pa ces vidjeti hoce li ti mozda trebati malo Bromergona ali nije ti jako povisen ni sada. Ostalo skroz ok.

----------


## NINA30

Evo i mog nalaza 3dc (ciklusi mi traju oko 25 dana)

FT4    10,99          usporednice 10-22
FT3      3,2                             1,9-5,7
TSH     1,64                             0,4-4
LH       3,57                              lut.faza 0,5-7,6     fol. faza 0,8-10,4    ovul. 2,9 - 41,1  
FSH     6,43                               lut faza 1,2-13,4   fol faza 1,8-9,4    ovul 3,4-33,1

PROLAKT 203                             predmenop.57-418   post.menop. 40-379
ANDROS   13,3                         1,7-16,4
E2          126                       lut faza 188-1384   fol faza 184-1774   post.menop 22-195   preovulacija     243-1796

FTESTO    5,86                         žene do 39 god.     do 9
PROGEST   3                           lut faza 14,5-55,8   fol.faza 2,2-5,7  menop.1,4-6,8  ovulacija 2,5-12,6

Mislim da nije zabrinjavajuće ali buni me totalno ovaj E2 u biti neznam što bih mislila inače ovulacije mi budu 10-11 dana folikule imam već od 3dana.Što vi mislite? (imali nade za mene)

----------


## Jelena

NINA30, nisam još ovakve granice vidjela, ali u usporedbi s njima ti je zbilja estradiol nizak. Ima naravno nade, sigurno će ti prepisati solidnu dozu Estrofema. A kakv ti je endometrij inače?

----------


## amyx

Curke, molim malo pomoći... postoji li bolnica u Zg gdje mogu vaditi hormone štitnjače i spolne hormone bez naručivanja i da se nalaz ne čeka mjesecima ??? Znam da sve može jako brzo privatno, ali nismo sad baš pri parama pa bi na uputnicu a da ne čekam red 2-3 mjeseca...onak dosta mi je hitno

----------


## tonka86

evo i moji hormoni:
T3=2,1(1,3-3,6)
t4=109(58-161)
TSH=3,62(0,3-3,6) povisen
fsh=4,5(1,8-9,4)
lh=2,2(0,8-10,4)
estradiol=0,07(0,11-0,65)snizen
prolaktin=310(8,1-597)
testosteron=1,7(0,4-2,74)
slob.testost=7,0(0,45-10,7)
dhea-so4=6,7(1,8-9,8)
androstendion=8,0(1,7-16,4)

Utjece li ovakav tsh i estradiol na zacece?

----------


## amyx

Mislim da TSH da, za estradiol nisam sigurna

----------


## taca70

Tonka, ponovi TSH za mjesec dana pa ces mozda uzimati malo Euthytox-a ali to ovisi i o stavu tvog MPO-vca prema nalazima stitnjace. Estradiol ti je skroz ok, treba biti nizak pocetkom ciklusa.

----------


## Gabi25

slažem se sa tacom, i ja imam povišen TSH (4,6) i doktor me stavio na minimalnu dozu euthyroxa- to može itekako utjecati na začeće

----------


## tonka86

Hvala vam cure,narucila sam se u specijaliste za stitnjacu pa cemo vidit  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tonka, specijalisti za štitnjače baš nemaju isti stav o važnosti štitnjače u stimulacijama kao MPO doktori, javi kako ti je prošao pregled.

----------


## kli_kli

Cure, izvinite sto ovako upadam, ali imam jedno pitanje vezano za euthyrox. S obzirom da sam prosla Hashimoto od subklinickog do pune hipotireoze, zanima me koju vam dozu MPO doktori daju kao minimalnu?
Hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Meni je prepisan euthyrox od 25mg, mislim da nema manjeg od toga.
Kod mene se radi o subkliničkoj hipotireozi, antitijela negativna, ft4 odličan a samo TSH povišen, bez nekih posebnih simptoma
I kaže mi dr. opće prakse da mi ne bi pisala recept za to da nisam u postupcima

----------


## tonka86

gabi,meni je moja doktorica mpo uputila u specijaliste za stitnjacu koji mi je povisena 3,62,a sve ostalo ok. Nisam znala da se mogu obratit svojoj doktorici za recept(euthyrox)?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja dobila od mpo doktora privatni recept ali imam odličnu doktoricu opće prakse koja je jako osjetljiva na moju dijagnozu i bez problema mi napiše recept.
Ali ga je svejedno prepisala tek po preporuci mpo ginekologa

----------


## Gabi25

Nisam dobro čitala, tek sad vidim da te mpo doktorica poslala specijalisti- to je vjerojatno zato što još puno njih ne pridaje veliku važnost povišenom tsh, zapravo rijetki su takvi. Ja sam čak bila i na uzv štitnjače koji je uredan a specijalist koji ne zna mpo problematiku će vjerojatno odmahnuti rukom na tsh 3,62

----------


## miba

> Curke, molim malo pomoći... postoji li bolnica u Zg gdje mogu vaditi hormone štitnjače i spolne hormone bez naručivanja i da se nalaz ne čeka mjesecima ??? Znam da sve može jako brzo privatno, ali nismo sad baš pri parama pa bi na uputnicu a da ne čekam red 2-3 mjeseca...onak dosta mi je hitno



ovo i mene zanima-jesi uspjela saznati?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Tonka možda bi trebala izvaditi i FT4 mene je recimo dr. upravo zbog njega stavio na Euthirox a TSH mi je bio ko i tvoj i tek sa jačim dozama od 75 mg sam uspjela štitnjaču izbalansirati.

----------


## Pinky

> Meni je prepisan euthyrox od 25mg, mislim da nema manjeg od toga.
> Kod mene se radi o subkliničkoj hipotireozi, antitijela negativna, ft4 odličan a samo TSH povišen, bez nekih posebnih simptoma
> I kaže mi dr. opće prakse da mi ne bi pisala recept za to da nisam u postupcima


ovako i meni. i išla sam u endo., uzv štitnjače ok. rekao je da mi u principu ne treba terapija, ali poštuje mog mpo liječnika i dati će mi je.
na euthyroxu od 25 sam već 2 godine, i kroz trudnoću. tsh šeta od 3 do 3.6 cijelo vrijeme.
inače, uglavnom sam kupovala sama tabletice, kutija od 100 kom je 17 kuna, za to mi se nije dalo čekati red u dr.

----------


## tonka86

> Tonka možda bi trebala izvaditi i FT4 mene je recimo dr. upravo zbog njega stavio na Euthirox a TSH mi je bio ko i tvoj i tek sa jačim dozama od 75 mg sam uspjela štitnjaču izbalansirati.


mala mimi, vadila sam T4 109(58-161) i T3 2,1( 1,3-3,6) jeli to ok?

----------


## Gabi25

Mali mimi je mislila na fT4, to ti je free tiroksin i on je puno relevantniji od t3 i t4

----------


## tonka86

gabi,fala na objasnjenju ne kuzim se u te hormone  :Smile: 
mali mimi,koliko ti je vremena trebalo da izreguliras stitnjacu sa tabletama?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pola godine sam bila na 50 mg i FT4 mi je i dalje bio nizak oko 11 (a trebao bi biti iznad 15) TSH mi je bio oko 2,3 no kad mi je pojačao dozu za samo mj. dana mi je FT4 bio oko 16 a TSH 0.98 što je super

----------


## Abys

cure, dali testosteron i ostali androgeni imaju referentni interval za odredjeni dio ciklusa ili oni vrijede isto i za folikularnu i lutealnu fazu?

----------


## Dhea

> Curke, molim malo pomoći... postoji li bolnica u Zg gdje mogu vaditi hormone štitnjače i spolne hormone bez naručivanja i da se nalaz ne čeka mjesecima ??? Znam da sve može jako brzo privatno, ali nismo sad baš pri parama pa bi na uputnicu a da ne čekam red 2-3 mjeseca...onak dosta mi je hitno


Ja sam nedavno vadila hormone štitnjače u Klinici za tumore (Ilica 197), onako samo sam došla bez najave, sestre u labu su baš super.
A spolne hormone sam napravila u Petrovoj i tu sam se isto provukla, rekla sam da idem u postupak u prir. ciklusu pa su mi napravile bez naručivanja. Danas sam opet išla ponoviti prolaktin, bez naručivanja. U Petrovoj u zadnje vrijeme imaju nestašicu reagensa
pa se nalazi čekaju 10-ak dana.

----------


## tonka86

Evo danas sam dobila nalaz progesterona vadila sam ga 22dc, a iznosi 51,0 (lut.faza 14,5-55,8) i s tim da sam ovaj mjesec na klomifenima. Sta vam se cini,jeli to ok?

----------


## Abys

Drage cure, molim vas misljenje u svezi mojih nalaza hormona :Kiss: 

3dc:

Fsh 6,26 ( folik. 3,5-12,5; lut 1,7-7,7; ovul 4,7-21,5)
Lh 17,33 (folik. 2,4-12,6; lut 1,0 - 11,4; ovul 14,0-95,6)
Prolaktin 18,38  ( 4,79-23,3)
Estradiol 58,10 (folik 12,53-165,5 ; lut 48,82-211; ovul 85,78-498)


12dc ( nisu mi htjeli dati drugi termin):

progesteron 8,9 (folik. <3,2; lut>22)
testosteron ukupni 1,9 (0.2-2.6)
testosteron slobodni 18.0 (3,5 -30)
udio slobodnog testosterona 0.9 ( 0.5-8,0)
shbg 84 (15-120)
dheas 5.4 (2-10)

----------


## taca70

Abys, ja ne vidim nikakva odstupanje osim omjera FSH/LH koji je karakteristican za PCO a to ti stoji i u potpisu pa nije novost.

----------


## Abys

> Abys, ja ne vidim nikakva odstupanje osim omjera FSH/LH koji je karakteristican za PCO a to ti stoji i u potpisu pa nije novost.


nije novost :Razz:       Ni moje nestrucno oko nije vidjelo velika odstupanja na drugim mjestima ali sam mislila da je potrebno vise od loseg fsh-lh omjera za sve simptome koje imam: jake akne, sve vise jacaju dlake na nezeljenim mjestima, izostanak i O i M itd. :Sad:  ali to sve od fsh-lh omjera, tj. od pcosa. krasno :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ameli

kako se spremam na jesen u postupak vadila sam hormone iz kojih e vidljivo da mi je povišen prolaktin 1136 (ref. vrijednosti 102-496) na preporuku dr. ponovila nalaz i sada mi iznosi 883. sad me dr. šalje kod endokrinologa a tamo me naručili tek u 10. mjesecu a ja sam već sve dogovorila za odlazak u prag u rujnu i sad neznam što raditi? da li je taj prolaktin presudan za uspjeh postupka i kako ga sniziti, jel postoji kakav prirodan lijek?

----------


## taca70

Ameli, odi kod nekog reproduktivca privatno i dat ce ti Bromergon koji ce jako brzo regulirati PRL. Zbog toga se stvarno ne isplati gubiti vrijeme.

----------


## Abys

> Drage cure, molim vas misljenje u svezi mojih nalaza hormona
> 
> 3dc:
> 
> Fsh 6,26 ( folik. 3,5-12,5; lut 1,7-7,7; ovul 4,7-21,5)
> Lh 17,33 (folik. 2,4-12,6; lut 1,0 - 11,4; ovul 14,0-95,6)
> Prolaktin 18,38  ( 4,79-23,3)
> Estradiol 58,10 (folik 12,53-165,5 ; lut 48,82-211; ovul 85,78-498)
> 
> ...


bok svima! zna li itko mozda zasto mi je povecan progesteron u folikularnoj fazi?

----------


## ježić

Cure, imam pitanje. Za 9. mjesec moram donjeti sve nove nalaze i papire. Od homona sam prvi put donjela nalaze TSH, Prolaktin, LH, FSH, E2 i Testosteron.
Jel bi bilo pametno tražiti doc da mi napiše uputnicu za još koje hormone sad kad idem ponovno? Što mislite?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure, imam pitanje. Za 9. mjesec moram donjeti sve nove nalaze i papire. Od homona sam prvi put donjela nalaze TSH, Prolaktin, LH, FSH, E2 i Testosteron.
> Jel bi bilo pametno tražiti doc da mi napiše uputnicu za još koje hormone sad kad idem ponovno? Što mislite?


Ježić ajd pogledaj moj post od 23.3. na ovoj temi to su hormoni koje sam ja radila...pa ako ti nešto znači  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Da, zaboravila sam reći, progesteron sam isto vadila 21. dc, ovo sve ostalo 3. dc.
Znači, da doda još barem FT3, FT4, DHEAS? Što je s ovim SHBG i slobodnim testosteronom, to se isto sve vadi 3. dc?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja sam ti ove hormone vadila sve od 3-5 d.c. nitko me nije slao kasnije; mislim to 21 d.c.

----------


## mare41

Iva, progesteron se uvijek vadi 21. dan (ili 7 dana nakon ovulacije, al to nisu sad tvoje brige :Smile: ), a ježić, pa zar nisi dosad u sklopu PCOS-a već vadila testosteron? Ne vjerujem da se štitnjača raščlanjuje ako je TSH ok, al nije ti loše jednom  napravit fT3 i fT4..

----------


## ježić

Progesteron sam vadila par puta na 21 dc. On je pokazatelj jel bilo ovulacije ili ne.

----------


## ježić

mare, ja sam vadila jedino testosteron. A vidim da neki u nalazima imaju i slobodni testosteron i udio slobodnog testosterona, pa zato pitam.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja vam nemam pojma, tad sam to radila i nisam poslije...al svakako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre hormone  :Smile: 

I još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne polude kao meni sad  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Ah, Iva Mia, ja bih vrlo rado da mi hormoni od trudnoće polude :Kiss:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Ah, Iva Mia, ja bih vrlo rado da mi hormoni od trudnoće polude


Kad se najmanje nadaš....baš kao i sama...nisam vjerovala u sekundarni ICSI....kad ono čudo...mislila sam to onak odraditi pa da mogu dalje...al sve nas je iznenadlio....prema tome i tebi želi uskoro veeeeeliko iznenađenje  :Smile:

----------


## Abys

*jezic*  sve ih izvadi, sve koje si nabrojala, tako ti je najbolje kad vec vadis krv. Ako vadis u ZG onda ce ti sve te hormone radit na 3 dc odjednom, a progesteron onda ide 21dc ako se na to odlucis.   

 zna li itko mozda zasto mi je povecan progesteron u folikularnoj fazi?

----------


## TinaB

Bok cure!
Evo mojih hormona vađenih na 3 DC pa bih vas molila da "bacite oko".

prolaktin 352 (102 - 346)
LH 5,51 (folikularna faza 2,4-12,6)
FSH 3,32 (folikularna faza 3,5-12,5)
E2 0,16 (folikularna faza 0,046-0,607)
Testosteron 1,44 (0,2-1,65)

 Čudno mi je za testosternon da je u granicama normale, jer ja sam izrazito dlakava. Brkovi, dlake oko bradavica, ona pruga na trbuhu, noge... i to sve crne debele dlake. Primjetila sam da mi i na bradi izbijaju u zadnje vrijeme. Pa mi nije jasno  :Undecided: .
Kaj mislite o omjeru FSH i FH?

Progesteron i TSH sam danas vadila - nalaz će biti tek za dva tjedna.

----------


## taca70

TinaB, ne vidim u potpisu ali jel ti UZV pokazao PCOS? Povecana dlakavost moze biti i kod PCOS a i tvoj omjer FSH i LH moze ukazivati na to. Mozda ti samo otkrivam toplu vodu. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Jel iko ikad čuo da se FSH i E2 vade na tašte???????? (kaže jedan privatni labos). I da li je neko radio te hormone 1. dan ciklusa?

----------


## ježić

mare, prvi glas za na tašte. Meni su rekli da ih je idealno vaditi 3. dc, odnosno da pazim da to bude od 3.-5. dc (ovisno o tome da li ti se poklopi ciklus s vikendom).

----------


## mare41

ježić, neki kažu od 2. do 5., a za 1. još nisam čula, al provjeravam, a ovo za natašte je kompletno neznanje biokemije (nažalost, ima i toga).

----------


## ježić

S ovim na tašte sam se na moment zabrinula. Nisam sigurna, ali teško da sam bila bez nekakvog peciva ujutro :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

za vađenje natašte još nikad nisam čula, ali za 1. dc jesam - meni je dr. V iz Maribora savjetovao da mogu slobodno vaditi i 1. dc. E2 (nije spominajo FSH) kada sam bila u kratkom protokolu i kada smo trebali odlučiti da li idem u postupak ili ne.

----------


## mare41

thanks, Marnie, zvonilo mi to nešto za MB, al nisam bila ziher.

----------


## TinaB

> TinaB, ne vidim u potpisu ali jel ti UZV pokazao PCOS? Povecana dlakavost moze biti i kod PCOS a i tvoj omjer FSH i LH moze ukazivati na to. Mozda ti samo otkrivam toplu vodu.


 Imam PCOS. A sad trebam i dobrog MPO doktora  :Wink:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ey!!
Imam jedno pitanje - ginekolog mi je dao uputnicu da na 21. dc testiram krv na FSH, LH, Estradiol, Progesteron, Prolaktin, Kortizol, T3, T4, TSH. Međutim kad mi bude 21. dc bit ću na službenom putovanju i ne vraćam se sve do 23. dc. 

Da li ima smisla da pretrage napravim na 23.dc ili da čekam ipak slijedeći ciklus?

Ne da mi se vaditi krv ako nalazi neće biti korisni....

I nadalje - čitala sam vaše postove - sve kažete da se samo Progesteron vadi u drugom dijelu ciklusa, a sve ostale vrijednosti unutar 2-5 dc.  Pitam se zašto sam dobila onda ovakvu uputnicu??!?!?!?!? Moja dok je na porodiljnom - i mijenja ju neki nesposobnjaković.

----------


## Charlie

*nestrpljiva* baš se to i ja pitam. Pouzdano znam da se svi nabrojani spolni hormoni osim progesterona vade od 2. do 5. dc, dok je za hormone štitnjače svejedno. Najbolje nazovi doktora pa provjeri, možda je lapsus (možeš reći da su ti u labu rekli da se tak vadi da se ne pozivaš na forum...).

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Hvala!!!

Učiniti ću tako! Danas mi gin radi u poslijepodnevnoj smjeni - odmah ga zovem!!!!

Užas - tko je njemu dao licencu.............................

----------


## linalena

Progesteron 49 (5,3-86) vađeeno 21dc

ostalo vađeno 4dc

TSH 1 (0,4-4)
LH 8,9 (2,4-12,6)
FSH 8,9 (3,5-12,59
ESTRADIOL 221 (80-790)
TESTOSERON 0,6 (0,4-1,7)
Slob.test 8,4 (1-33) ili 1,4% (0,7-2,6)
DHEAS 3,55 (0,95-11,67)
SHBG (globulin koji veže spolne hormone) 48,9 (17-125)
PROLAKTIN 10 (2-30)

ja sm poprilično zadovoljna nalazom, pogotovo prolktinom jer mi je znao biti neznatno povišeen

----------


## M@tt

Evo stigao i naš nalaz hormona na 3dc i sad smo još zabrinutiji u biti:

*Progesteron 4,82* ref. 0,32 - 0,95
*Folitropin (FSH)* 13,46 ref. 3,03 - 8,08

Što to znači, kako utječe na začeće i kome se obratiti sukladno tome?

zahvaljujem

i Prolaktin je relativno visok  tj. u gornjoj fazi 363,49 ali je u referentnom intervalu. LH, Estradiol i Testosteron su u redu.

----------


## Darkica

> Hvala!!!
> 
> Učiniti ću tako! Danas mi gin radi u poslijepodnevnoj smjeni - odmah ga zovem!!!!
> 
> Užas - tko je njemu dao licencu.............................


Progesteron se vadi 21dc, a ostali hormoni 3dc. Nisam nikada čula da se vade neki drugi dan ciklusa... :Smile:

----------


## mare41

O da, Darkica, vadi se :Smile:  (nova istraživanja)

----------


## M@tt

> O da, Darkica, vadi se (nova istraživanja)


Mi smo vadili evo sada na 3.dc i onda opet sve još jednom 21.dc....

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt FSH može biti fluktuirajući i zbog npr. endometrioza (tako je recimo u mom slučaju) hoću reći ne mora biti u pitanju samo blizina menopauze no kako god tu je malo tog što se može učiniti na njegovo spuštanje...provjerite još taj AMH kako su vam cure na drugoj temi sugerirale.

----------


## mare41

> Mi smo vadili evo sada na 3.dc i onda opet sve još jednom 21.dc....


Sad ja en kužim ovo: opet ćemo sve vadit na 21. dan ciklusa, to je ono što je Darkica pisala-samo se progesteron vadi 21. dan (ili 7 dana nakon ovulacije), on dokazuje da je bila ovulacija, al to je sad manje bitno jer ste u postupcima. Mislim da je Gabi25 na drugoj temi zaokružila odgovore.

----------


## Darkica

Znači ipak se mijenjalo otkako sam ja vadila...jer meni je tada ginekologinja dala uputnice za spolne hormone za isključivo 3dc i progesteron za isključivo 21dc. Dobro je znati za ubuduće. Hvala, mare41 :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Znači ipak se mijenjalo otkako sam ja vadila...jer meni je tada ginekologinja dala uputnice za spolne hormone za isključivo 3dc i progesteron za isključivo 21dc. Dobro je znati za ubuduće. Hvala, mare41


Ne znam , mi smo vadili sad te hormone i na nalazu je i progesteron na 3. dc. Znači on nije relevantan sada nego na 21. dan tek? A onda u redu.... Ali još uvijek ostaje previsoki FSH...

----------


## Darkica

Čuj, ja sam vadila spolne hormone 3dc, a progesteron 21dc, jer mi je tako naglasila ginekologinja...u mežuvremenu se , kako čitam, ponešto i promijenilo...Probaj pitati cure koje su to radila relativno nedavno...barem ćeš dobiti 'friški' odgovor :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## M@tt

Evo stiglo još nalaza:


Pretraga Rezultat Referentni interval
DHEA-S dehidroepiandrosteron sulfat 6,00 0,49 do 10,61


Serološki testovi

Pretraga Rezultat Referentni interval
ATG - antitijela na tiroglobulin 31,8 ref. do 115
Anti - TPO 10,7 ref. do 34

Pretpostavljamo da je to u redu? Kaj vi velite? Nigdje ne piše da li su antitijela pozitivna ili negativna...

----------


## Gabi25

Matt ovi nalazi su vam ok. Antitijela su negativna sve dok su im vrijednosti ispod ovih referentnih, neka me netko ispravi ako griješim

----------


## mare41

Gabi, ne griješiš, zato i postoje upisane referentne vrijednosti da se možemo snaći.

----------


## M@tt

Hvala cure...

----------


## BlaBla123

U vezi priprema za Mb, trazeni su nalazi 3 dc-tu je sve jasno . Plus TSH,T3,T4. Je li to zapravo TSH,FT3,FT4. U labu mi kazu da je T3,T4 sasvim drugi nalaz koji oni ne mogu raditi pa bih morala ici dalje. Ja vjerujem da se radi o osnovnoj skupini hormona vezano za stitnjacu. Posebno jer ne traze cak ni antitjela.Zna li neko?

----------


## mare41

BlaBla, pročitaj ovo http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsfor...d/a/freet3.htm, većina laboratorija radi samo free T3 i T4

----------


## BlaBla123

Dogovorila sam s labom da urade TSH,FT3,FT4. Nadam se da je to to sto Mb trazi. Inace nalazi stitnjace su mi uvjek u redu, i antitjela.

----------


## BlaBla123

Stitnjaca mi je do sada uvjek bila ok.Ovo je nalaz od danas:
FT4 -19 (12-22)
FT3 -5.2 (2.8-7.1)
TSH 1.3  (0.27-42.2)

----------


## krojachica

Evo mojih najnovijih vrijednosti, pa bih molila ako je netko voljan
komentirati: 
FSH- 9,81 LH- 4,26 E2- 203, prog(21d) 47
negdje sam naišla na podatak da je ukoliko FSH iznad 10, LH ispod
5 i omjer FSH:LH 2,5:1, da je to znači slabu ovarijsku rezervu,a ja sam
eto skroz blizu toga.Jeli netko imao slične nalaze pa da zna nešto o
tome?

----------


## dino84

Cure, evo dobila sam nalaz hormona pa ako bi netko tko se razumije malo mi prokomentirati:

TSH        3,26     (0,27-4,2)
PRL        358,4    (102-496)
FSH        6,2
LH          3,8
ESTRADIOL    107,8
DHEA-S     3,52    (2,68-9,23)
TESTOSTERON     0,38    (0,29-1,67)
SHBG    33,8    (24,6-122)
FAI      1,12    (0,297-5,62)

Nalaz je vađen 3 dc, nije mi samo jasan ovaj LH FSH omjer, pošto imam policistične jajnike šta ta inverzija ne bi trebala biti obrnuta, tj. LH veći? I muči me prolaktin, ne znam da li je to previsoko? Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## Jelena

Draga dino, LH i FSH su ti OK, ali ti je TSH previsok. Pretpostavljam da ćeš dobiti neku terapiju da ga spustiš ispod 2.

Ima i kod nas negdje tema TSH pa potraži, a ja nagooglala ovaj srpski forum:
http://www1.serbiancafe.com/eng/disk...tsh-347.html?5

----------


## tikki

Cure, jel zna možda koja mogu li se hormoni (tsh, t3, t4, fsh, lh, amh, prolaktin, estradiol, progesteron, testosteron... ) vaditi odmah u prvom ciklusu nakon kiretaže. Imala sam blighted ovum, kiretažu u 8 tt. S jedne strane mi se čini da bi kad krene novi ciklus hormoni trebali biti u normali. Jel imao tko kakava iskustva?

----------


## Martea

Bok cure, 
nalaz hormona 21dc
estradiol 201,2
progesteron 42,2
prolaktin 32,8

Molim vas ako netko zna prokomentirati da li je nalaz u redu ili ne?

----------


## Kaae

tikki, AMH moze bilo kad, a za ostalo na zalost ne znam.

----------


## spodoba

> Bok cure, 
> nalaz hormona 21dc
> estradiol 201,2
> progesteron 42,2
> prolaktin 32,8
> 
> Molim vas ako netko zna prokomentirati da li je nalaz u redu ili ne?


nalaz je sasvim ok..

----------


## Gabi25

> Cure, jel zna možda koja mogu li se hormoni (tsh, t3, t4, fsh, lh, amh, prolaktin, estradiol, progesteron, testosteron... ) vaditi odmah u prvom ciklusu nakon kiretaže. Imala sam blighted ovum, kiretažu u 8 tt. S jedne strane mi se čini da bi kad krene novi ciklus hormoni trebali biti u normali. Jel imao tko kakava iskustva?


tikki meni je nekoliko doktora reklo da bi nakon stimulacije trebala proći barem 2 ciklusa da bi hormoni došli u red.
U tvom slučaju je došlo i do trudnoće tako da su ti i od toga hormoni zbrčkani. Meni je dr. nakon ove moje stimulacije i vanmaterične rekao da će mi trebati 3-4 mjeseca da se tijelo oporavi od svega. Tako da bi ja na tvom mjestu ipak pričekala da prođe još koji ciklus.

----------


## Martea

> nalaz je sasvim ok..


Hvala

----------


## Bluebella

ima li tko iskustva sa visokim prolaktinom?
dozvoljeno je do 30 a ja imam 60,08  :Confused: 

svi ostali hormoni su ok (fsh, lh, e2, tsh, ft4)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella tebi je onda dosta povišen morat ćeš uzimati terapiju, ja imam isto malo povišen ali je u drugim jedinicama bio izražen pa je moj bio oko 600, pijem Bromergon za to već preko god. dana

----------


## Bluebella

a dali se moze ici u postupak s visokim prolaktinom ili se mora sniziti prvo? 
godinu dana terapije mi se cini dugo...

meni je to pretpostavljam od stresa na poslu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma moram piti dok ne zatrudnim a snizit će ti se dosta brzo sad ne znam kroz par mjeseci? Mislim da bi trebala prvo to sniziti a onda u postupak ali provjeri s dr. i toliko ti nije moglo biti povećano samo radi stresa na poslu, i ja sam znala biti pod stresom pa mi je najgoroj varijanti bilo malo iznad, no nije ništa što se ne bi dalo ispraviti

----------


## Bluebella

> ma moram piti dok ne zatrudnim a snizit će ti se dosta brzo sad ne znam kroz par mjeseci? Mislim da bi trebala prvo to sniziti a onda u postupak ali provjeri s dr. i toliko ti nije moglo biti povećano samo radi stresa na poslu, i ja sam znala biti pod stresom pa mi je najgoroj varijanti bilo malo iznad, no nije ništa što se ne bi dalo ispraviti


nadam se da će se brzo sniziti... htjela bi u postupak što prije..
u srijedu sam kod doktora pa budemo vidjeli šta će mi reći....

p.s. čitala sam da Bromergon izaziva dosta nuspojava... dali si ti imala kakve?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ne ali ja sam uzimala samo pola tablete prije spavanja, postoji i još jedan lijek čula sam da se bolje podnosi pa pitaj i za to doktora

----------


## Shadow2

> nadam se da će se brzo sniziti... htjela bi u postupak što prije..
> u srijedu sam kod doktora pa budemo vidjeli šta će mi reći....
> 
> p.s. čitala sam da Bromergon izaziva dosta nuspojava... dali si ti imala kakve?



Bromergon ti dodatno snizava tlak..pa se moze osjecat mucnine,vrtoglavice...
Ja inace imam nizi tlak,i kad sam ih pocela uzimat osjecala sam se malo zombasticno..ali nakon nekog vremena( kratkog) i to je proslo...
Nisam upratila koliki ti je prl..ali uvijek ti postoji mogucnost da je on trenutno visok...neka ti provjere ono u bolnici..da ti vade mislim svaki sat u toku cijelog jutra ...da vide kako se ponasa,i da li ti doista trebaju tablete..
Ja nazalost to nisam znala kad su meni ustanovili visok prl....i moram ga piti kao i Mala Mimi dok ne zatrudnim,a najverovatnije i prva tri mjeseca t.
Da postoje i te dr.tabl. koje nemaju navodno nikakvih nus pojava,i piju se mislim tijedno..jedna ili dvi...i nemogu se dobivat na recept,i navodno kosta 500,600 kn mjesecna doza...
Ali sigurno ima neko na forumu,ko ih koristi..pa ce ti znati bolje objasniti..
Ja nisam imala nikakve posebne nus pojave,jedino sto sam se pocela debljati..kad sam ih pocela piti...
Ali nije to svakome isto....moja prijateljica nije dobila ni gram od njih...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Uzimala  je taca70  te druge tabletice ali slabo se javlja na forumu u zadnje vrijeme, i što se tiče tlaka zato ih ja i uzimam prije spavanja taman me fino uljuljka u san, a tlak mi je inače jako nizak pa ne bih mogla funkcionirati da mi je još niži

----------


## Shadow2

Btw. Meni je bio 1500, i nakon samo 20 dana...( s bromergonom) mi je pao na 90( doktori se nisu mogli nacudit,kako mi je brzo pao,s obzirom da je vrijednost bila dosta povisena)poslje toga nikad mi nije vise bio povisen osim jednom kad sam sama experimentirala sta ce bit ako ne popijem tabletu..nisam pila tri dana.. Prolaktin je skocio  na 850.. Normalno( po ovim ref.vrijed- do 530) 
Nakon toga se vise nisam igrala doktorice..i nikad nije rastao,uz jednu talbl. Bromergona,koju isto pijem navecer.
Da,zaboravih reci ja sam bila i na magnetnoj rezonanci,jer su sumnjali u adenom na hipofizi...ali sve je bilo ok.
Mala Mimi,jesi se ti sta udebljala od uzimanja bromergona?

----------


## Bluebella

hvala vam cure  :Heart:  bitno mi je da znam da to nije ništa tako strašno....
u srijedu sam kod doktora pa budem vidjela šta će on reći na nalaze i šta će mi preporuičit.

----------


## hibiskus

cure iz zagreba, trebam pomoc  :Smile: 

gdje najbrze mogu izvaditi spolne hormone, a da ne placam privatno. dobila sam uputnice za 3-7 dan ciklusa i progesteron 21 dan ciklusa. zvala sam petrovu i kazu da narucuju tek za travanj, s obzirom da mi se ciklus poremetio moglo bi se dogoditi da sve papire skupim tek u svibnju, sto mi je prilicno kasno.

takodjer gdje je najbolje vaditi T3, T4, TSH hormone?
ceka li se i na to dugo ili narucuje?

gdje da sve rijesim najbrze i najlakse?


izludjuje me ovo nase zdravstvo  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

odi u vinogradsku.... ja sam tamo bez naručivanja otišla prije mjesec dana i bila primljena.
ali svejedno nazovi na tel 01/3787-383 i provjeri.....

http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/kontakt.php

p.s. broj koji se nalazi na ovom linku je broj tajništa pa nazovi na ovaj koji sam ti napisala..

sretno  :Smile:

----------


## hibiskus

hvala, nazvat cu.

jesi li samo dosla na 3. dan ciklusa i primili su te?

----------


## Bluebella

ja sam vadila na 2. dan ciklusa (tako mi je doktor rekao).
kad dođeš tamo, predaš uputnicu i dobiješ broj. ja sam trebala dosta nalaza vaditi (hormone, imunologiju) pa sestra koja je dijelila brojeve nije bila sigurna dali mogu sve odmah kod njih ili idem na drugi odjel, tako da me odmah zvala unutra i odmah su mi i izvadili krv.... nisam čak ni red čekala  :Smile: 
kad sam ušla unutra malo sam priču razvukla vezano za mpo (pitali su me za kaj mi to treba) pa su se i one raspričale i pustile me preko reda.....

----------


## hibiskus

bluebella puno ti hvala, spasila si me  :Smile: 

ako ce nekome trebati, narucuje se, datum je okvirni, a dolazi se tocno na dan ciklusa koji je potreban.
sve info mogu se dobiti na tel. 3787 163 vinogradska, lab. endokrinologije

----------


## Bluebella

drago mi je ako sam ti pomogla...

sestre tamo su super...

sretno draga  :Wink:

----------


## hibiskus

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

curke, pls, help me  :Smile: 
21.dc. progesteron mi je 75,9, a ref.vrije. je 3,8-50,6...dosta mi je povišen...šta bi to moglo značiti...molim vasss...idem sutra kod dr.al da mi je lakše zaspati :Laughing:

----------


## iva_luca

Djevojčice drage, trebam vaša iskustva s Provera tabletama - za početak, trebam ih uzeti 7 dana pa napraviti pauzu,  a kad dođe M napraviti hormone 2 dan. 
E sad, koliko dana po prestanku uzimanja Provere mogu očekivat M? Da me ne bi pogodilo da ju dobijem u petak...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> hvala vam cure  bitno mi je da znam da to nije ništa tako strašno....
> u srijedu sam kod doktora pa budem vidjela šta će on reći na nalaze i šta će mi preporuičit.


I što ti je rekao doktor?

----------


## Bluebella

> I što ti je rekao doktor?


kaze da to cesto zna biti nakon biokemijske trudnoce. nista strasno. dao mi je recept za Bromergon i svaku vecer pijem po pola tablete. nakon slijdece mjesecnice da ponovim nalaz.

----------


## mare41

> Djevojčice drage, trebam vaša iskustva s Provera tabletama - za početak, trebam ih uzeti 7 dana pa napraviti pauzu,  a kad dođe M napraviti hormone 2 dan. 
> E sad, koliko dana po prestanku uzimanja Provere mogu očekivat M? Da me ne bi pogodilo da ju dobijem u petak...


pretpostavljam da je to progesteron-(kao primolut), trebala bi M doći 3-5 dana nakon zadnje, e sad znaj jel treći ili četvrti dan-al tako bi trebalo (hormoni bi se trebali moći izvadit i treći dan)

----------


## Jelena

Vidim na kolektivi je na ponudi specijalistički pregled štitnjače u Zagrebu. Možda nekog interesira.

----------


## _plavusha_

stigao i moj nalaz hormona...pa ako netko ima volje prokomentirati...

S-GUK           4.9 mol/L
AMH            11.2 pmol/L 
INZ            101.9 pmol/L
TSH3-UL        5.5 mU/L
LH                1.5 IU/L
FSH              5.74 IU/L
T                  3.3 nmol/L
E2               100 pmol/L
PRL              218 mlU/L
DHEAS           15.4 umol/L
SHBG             16.5 nmol/L
FAI                20.0 %

Hvala unaprijed!  :Wink:

----------


## Ayan

molim pomoć oko jedne nedoumice.

vrijednosti hormona 2dc su sljedeće: 
estradiol <5,0 (folikularna faza 12,5-166,0)
slobodni FT3 7,2 (3,1-6,8)
TSH 4,36 (0,27-4,2)

to su dakle hormoni koji nisu bili dobri, ostali su u redu, da sad sve ne prepisujem.
za štitnjaču uzimam euthyrox, te mi je kad počnemo sa inseminacijom propisan klomifen i estrofem od 4-8 dc.

ono što me zanima je da li je pametno pokušavati ostati trudna prirodno s obzirom na ovako nisku razinu estradiola?
koje probleme kod začeća mi to eventualno može raditi, jer sam već prije imala spontani pobačaj?
da li bi se hormoni trebali nekako sami izregulirati ako ostanem trudna?

hvala na pomoći. :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

> molim pomoć oko jedne nedoumice.
> 
> vrijednosti hormona 2dc su sljedeće: 
> estradiol <5,0 (folikularna faza 12,5-166,0)
> slobodni FT3 7,2 (3,1-6,8)
> TSH 4,36 (0,27-4,2)
> 
> to su dakle hormoni koji nisu bili dobri, ostali su u redu, da sad sve ne prepisujem.
> za štitnjaču uzimam euthyrox, te mi je kad počnemo sa inseminacijom propisan klomifen i estrofem od 4-8 dc.
> ...


Ne znam imaš li zbog niske razine estradiola redovite ovulacije. Ako imaš anovulatorne cikluse, onda moraš stalno biti na terapiji. Pitanje je koji je uzrok niske razine estradiola. Ja sam uvijek vadila estradiol 2-3. dan ciklusa, tako da mi je čudno što si ti vadila u ovulatornoj fazi i ne mogu procijeniti koliko je to zbilja loše. Ne vjerujem da se hormoni izreguliraju sami u trudnoći. Čitala sam članak da npr. kad majka ima nisku razinu estradiola, ako ima ženske potomke, oni mogu imati malu rezervu jajnih stanica. Kakva ti je debljina endometrija?

----------


## Ayan

Jelena hvala na pomoći.  :Smile: 
nemam redovite ovulacije, ciklusi mi se kreću od 26-90 dana, uglavnom ne znam kad ovuliram, a i ako ovuliram onda imam takve bolove da moram na hitnu.
debljina endometrija mi je do sada uvijek bila u redu. kad sam došla s ovim nalazima kod doktorice rekla mi je da su možda nalazi estradiola jednostavno krivo pokazali da je tako nizak.

estradiol sam kao i druge hormone vadila 2dc, jer mi je rečeno da ih vadim od 2-5dc.
ništa, onda ću radije pričekati inseminaciju, možda bude više sreće.

----------


## nina32

Ja sam estradiol vadila 3 dan ciklusa i bio je upola manji od najniže donje granice.Ne mogu ti ni opisati u kojoj sam komi bila, sve do trenutka kad mi je  moja mpo liječnica rekla da što se tiče stimuliranog postupka da je puno bolje da je estradiol nizak. 
I meni je debljina  endometrija uvijek odlična. 
U početku sam mislila da to što sam vegetarijanac da mi je zato estradiol niži,a sad više ništa ne mislim. 
Također sam čitala da soja i sojini proizvodi podižu razinu estrogena, ali stvarno nisam ljubitelj soje i nastojim je izbjegavati zato ako tko ima kakav savjet kako prirodnim putem podignuti nivo estradiola (osim sojom) dobro je došao.

----------


## mare41

> ništa, onda ću radije pričekati inseminaciju, možda bude više sreće.


ako je spermio ok-zašto ne počet s blagom indukcijom ovulacije i ciljanima (uz dodatak progesterona?)

----------


## Ayan

*mare41* spermiogram je ko slika.  :Smile: 
doktorica je smatrala da je bolje da odmah krenemo s AIH, i preskočimo ciljane. zašto, nemam pojima, kad sam ostala trudna od prve, ali nažalost nije dobro završilo. valjda žena zna kaj radi.

*nina32* sad mi je lakše. 
budem opet izvadila estradiol pa da baš vidim kakva je situacija, imam osjećaj da se ti hormni tako brzo promijene, prošli puta sam imala višak muških, sad je u pitanju štitnjača i estradiol, baš sam iznenađena. čula sam da su dobre lanene sjemenke, sad koliko je točno ili ne ne znam.

----------


## Jelena

> estradiol sam kao i druge hormone vadila 2dc, jer mi je rečeno da ih vadim od 2-5dc.
> ništa, onda ću radije pričekati inseminaciju, možda bude više sreće.


Joj, ja sam krivo pročitala iz tvojeg posta da si vadila u sredini ciklusa. Sori! Nije mi bilo jasno u kojim jedinicama se mjeri. Onda znam da je to stvarno dosta niska razina. Ja imam suprotan problem. Možda da malko izmiješamo krv  :Smile: 

Mogu ti reći što ja izbjegavam od hrane, a ti bi onda možda trebala jesti: ananas, paradajz, mrkva, soja... Ipak uz tako nisku razinu, mislim da prehrana ne može učiniti čudo.

Inače, moja razina je bila 56 kada su me odbili u MB zbog prevelike razine, oni vole do 40. Odgođen je ciklus pa je uz supresiju i kontracepciju u idućem ciklusu bilo mislim 21, pa sam ušla u stimulaciju, iako pod lijekovima vole da bude do 20.

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima!Dobila sam Bromegon za snižavanje prolaktina.Koliko vidim iz vaših postova,pile ste po jednu tabletu.Ja moram prva tri dana po pola pa tri dana pola ujutro pola navečer pa onda cijelu ujutro i navečer i tako dok ne zatrudnim.Čini mi se dosta dvije tablete dnevno,što mislite?Kako ste ih podnosili?Imam nizak tlak pa me malo strah svih tih nuspojava

----------


## Shadow2

> Pozdrav svima!Dobila sam Bromegon za snižavanje prolaktina.Koliko vidim iz vaših postova,pile ste po jednu tabletu.Ja moram prva tri dana po pola pa tri dana pola ujutro pola navečer pa onda cijelu ujutro i navečer i tako dok ne zatrudnim.Čini mi se dosta dvije tablete dnevno,što mislite?Kako ste ih podnosili?Imam nizak tlak pa me malo strah svih tih nuspojava


Svi ti tako pocinju piti..znaci postepeno se uvode..ja sam isto pocela piti pola,pa sam nakon tijedan dana pila jednu,..pa opet jednu i pol,i onda dvije....
Nakon kratkog vremena,smanjili su mi na jednu tbl.
Ja isto imam niski tlak,i malo sam bila zombasticna... Ali nista strasno....vrlo brzo sam se navikla i dobro ih podnosim...
Koliki ti je bio prl?

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav svima!Dobila sam Bromegon za snižavanje prolaktina.Koliko vidim iz vaših postova,pile ste po jednu tabletu.Ja moram prva tri dana po pola pa tri dana pola ujutro pola navečer pa onda cijelu ujutro i navečer i tako dok ne zatrudnim.Čini mi se dosta dvije tablete dnevno,što mislite?Kako ste ih podnosili?Imam nizak tlak pa me malo strah svih tih nuspojava


ja pijem već tjedan dana po pola tablete prije spavanja.
prva tri dana sam imala mučnine i vrtoglavice i to je to... sad više niti ne osjetim kad ju popijem.
isto kao i ti imam nizak tlak....

doktor mi nije ništa spominjao o povečavanju doze...

----------


## beilana

> Pozdrav svima!Dobila sam Bromegon za snižavanje prolaktina.Koliko vidim iz vaših postova,pile ste po jednu tabletu.Ja moram prva tri dana po pola pa tri dana pola ujutro pola navečer pa onda cijelu ujutro i navečer i tako dok ne zatrudnim.Čini mi se dosta dvije tablete dnevno,što mislite?Kako ste ih podnosili?Imam nizak tlak pa me malo strah svih tih nuspojava


ja sam isto na početku pila pola tablete tjedan dana, pa pola ujutro pola naveće, i nakon mjesec dana mi je sa preko 1000 pao ispod minimuma, sad pijem pola prije spavanja, i prolaktin mi je oko 70 ref.vrijednosti 75-500 tak nešt. znaći, moraš ga kroz mjesec dana prekontrolirat jer se meni 2 tablete čine puno, i da, ja sam ga super podnosila, 2-3 dana početku mi je samo problem bilo, kasnije i sad normalno

----------


## inna28

Hvala vam :Smile: 
Prolaktin mi je 1500,normalno je oko 400.Drugi put su mi vadili u nekim drugim mjernim jedinicama pa mi je bio 50(što je isto visoko).Ne znam koje su tu rer.vrijednosti.Dr. mi je rekla da pijem mjesec dana pa da ga ponovim.A valjda neću imat neke tegobe kad počnem piti dvije dnevno.Jooj poludjet ću više od silnih pretraga i terapija

----------


## beilana

pokušaj ti nalaz ponovit nakon 3 tjedna, jer ak djeluje, djeluje odmah
meni je sam jednom tabletom dnevno sa 1000 i nešt pao na 17 što je bilo jaaaaaako nisko

----------


## inna28

još jedno pitanje...Od koliko mg ste pile Bromergon?Dr.mi nije napisala koji,a ne mogu je dobit. Dali su mi onaj od 2,5mg
Oprostite što sam dosadna :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

nakon samo 19 dana terapije Bromergonom (pola tablete prije spavanja) prolaktin mi je u referentnim vrijednostima  :Smile: 
1. nalaz - 60,08 (ref. vrijednosti 2-30)
2. nalaz 515 (ref. vrijednosti 71-566)

nastavljam i dalje sa po pola tablete.... pa za mjesec dana ću opet ponoviti .....

----------


## Bluebella

> još jedno pitanje...Od koliko mg ste pile Bromergon?Dr.mi nije napisala koji,a ne mogu je dobit. Dali su mi onaj od 2,5mg
> Oprostite što sam dosadna


*inna28* sorry.. tek sad vidim da si pisala još.
ja ti pijem od 2,5 mg i meni je pomogao.... nakon 19 dana prolaktin mi je u referentnim vrijednostima  :Smile:

----------


## inna28

Ajme odlično!!Meni su smanjili terapiju jer sam ga teško podnosila.Sad pijem pola ujutro i pola navečer.Vadim ga za 10-ak dana pa ćemo vidjet.Jel ga baš moram vaditi od 3-5 dc ili je svejedno?

----------


## Shadow2

Svejedno koji dan,samo moras paziti..da bude najkasnije jedan sat od budenja..

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajme odlično!!Meni su smanjili terapiju jer sam ga teško podnosila.Sad pijem pola ujutro i pola navečer.Vadim ga za 10-ak dana pa ćemo vidjet.Jel ga baš moram vaditi od 3-5 dc ili je svejedno?


Meni je doktor R. rekao da ne mora biti 2-5 dan ciklusa (ja sam vadila 2. dan) ali da je bitno da se vadi prije ovulacije.

----------


## Shadow2

Mozebit,meni su uvijek govorili..da je je bitno samo ne kasnije,od uru vrimena...nakon ustajanja...i da moze bilo koji dan...
Ali ovo sta je dr.r rekao ima logike...

----------


## sirena28

Bok curke!!

Evo stigao i moj nalaz hormona, pa ako netko nešto više zna bila bi jako sretna kada bi prokomentirao. Inače, moram na stručan komentar i daljnju terapiju čekati do 28.05. kada sam naručena na pregled... (krv sam vadila na 2dc.)
Dakle, ovako piše u nalazu:

Estradiol 92.1 pmol/l    (110 -1100) - referentni interval
LH 6.4 lU/L                 (3-12)
FSH 4.2 lU/L               (2-12)
testosteron ukupni 1.4  (0.2-2.6)
testosteron slobodni 7.1 (3.5 - 30)
SHBG 174 (15 - 120)

Inače, dijagnoza mi je PCOS. Pila sam 3 mjeseca Yasmin prije ovog nalaza, jer je doktorica htjela vidjeti dali mi tako može smanjiti vidoki LH, i uspjela je  :Smile:  (bio je 10.2 u zadnjem nalazu). No, što radi SHBG?? Na što on utječe? I ovaj sniženi estradiol.....?!

----------


## milasova8

Curkr,treba li me zabrinjavati nizak FSH 3.00, a najniza vrijednost je 3.5 ,vaden 3dc  LH je 5,53..
Navodno po UZV imam uranjenu ovulaciju??Sve ostalo ok

----------


## Belena

Pozdrav, nova sam na forumu i bila bih jako zahvalna kad bi mi netko objasnio sto znaci dosta nizak lh, fsh i estrad?znaci li to da sam neplodna ili se ipak prerano brinem?  :Sad: 
Inace, 
LH 0.8 (2.4-12.6)
FSH 1.4 (3.5-12.5)
Estradiol 79 (80-790)

Stvarno sam jako zabrinuta pa ako nije problem prokomentirati...trazila sam dosta prije nego sam pitala ali nigdje nisam vidjela bas ovako niske vrijednosti...hvala unaprijed

----------


## mare41

Belena, pretpostavljam da ćeš nalaze odnijeti svom doktoru koji te uputio na te nalaze, on će ti to najbolje prokomentirati, i pretpostavljam tražiti daljnju obradu da se utvrde razlozi sniženih hormona.

----------


## tara mc

Pozdrav svima!
Ja sam u iščekivanju trenutka da uopće idem vaditi nalaze, pa sam malo u komi. :Sad: 
Inače moj zadnji nalaz prolaktina je bio 13000, a normalno je 500 (tako nekako). Ustanovljen mi je prolaktinom (dobroćudni tumor hipofize). Ginekolog me poslao neurokirirgu, koji ne poslao endokrinologu koji mi je odredio da pijem 6 tableta bromergona dnevno, uff. Nakon mjesec dana prl je pao na 1300, što je super, ali ne dovoljno, pa mi je gosp, endokrinolog odredio 8 magičnih tabletica dnevno (na svu sreću super ih podnosim). Menge nigdje još na vidiku. Problem je što ako mi hipofiza uopće ne funkcionira? Ima li netko iskustva s niskom razinom kortizola, što s njim? ( Jer ako ne dobijem mengu do 6 mj. vjerojatno tumor spriječava izlučivanje kortizola)

----------


## jo1974

jeli ko imao kakvo iskustvo tokom polustimuliranog postupa sa blesavim hormonima,prvo vađenje estradiola je bio oko 173 3dc,drugi 697  8dc,treči  205  10dc,idem sad na menopure u subotu opet gore,pa vidjeti šta dalje,meni sad zanima dali ja mogu išta očekivati od tako niskog estradiola,ovo mi je sad veča patnja nego da se je ciklus odgodio,i da napomenem da imam vodenu cistu koja več 3 ciklusa neče da pukne,dali se je iko susreo sa takvim scenarijem ,zanima me krajni ishod na čemu da se pripremim psihički,

----------


## ivica_k

što smo rekli, kad 3. dc pada na vikend, je li bolje hormone vaditi 2. ili 5. dc?!

----------


## Argente

ja bih išla na 2., drugi dan je bliže trećem nego peti, a i ljepše izgledaju  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Evo ja digla svoje nalaze hormona i svi mi se čine uredu osim slobodnog testosterona koji je 18,2 pmol/L a referentni interval je 0,2-14,2. To sam vadila na VV. Išla sam uspoređivati sa nalazima od prošle godine koje sam u Petrovoj vadila a onda je bio 26,6 pmol/L a interval je 3,5-30! Sad me buni zašto su intervali dva laboratorija toliko različiti. Dali je moj nalaz jako povišen ili je to ipak u nekim granicama normale. Sljedeći tjedan tek idem na kontrolu pa nemam koga sada pitati a zanima me.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Bok! Imam jedno pitanjce za pacijentice s VV, vadila sam hormone 8.06. al nisam pitala hoće li mi poslati nalaz kući ili će ostati kod dr.,ili možda (nedaj Bože) moram ići tamo da podignem.. nitko mi ništa nije rekao a ja budala nisam pitala.. Iz Slavonije sam, kad sam vadila u Osijeku poslali su mi kući nalaz. Plz odgovorite!hvala!!

----------


## 123beba

u dobru i zlu, pretpostavljam da si to vadila 3 dc i da ti je dr. rekao da idući ciklus dođeš 3 dc na pregled... Ako je tako, onda će ti dr. pogledati nalaz kada idući put dođeš jer se ti nalazi ne šalju poštom. Tako je bilo kod mene... Ja sam baš ovaj petak bila 3 dc gore i onda mi je pogledao nalaz i uputio me dalje na endokrinološku obradu... 

Nego, imam pitanje vezano uz povišen TSH. Naime, ovaj ciklus nisam mogla ništa dalje konkretno zbog TSH kojeg sam vadila 28.5. (3 dc)... Ono što me buni kod tog hormona je da mi različiti lab. daju različite referentne vrijednosti te da nisam sigurna koliko je kod njega bitno u kojeg dijelu ciklusa se vadi...

Do sada imam 3 nalaza:

Pretraga na 21 dc. TSH = 3,94 ; gornja granica= 4,20
Pretraga na 3 dc (VV) TSH = 6,99 - ne znam koji je tamo interval referentnih vrijednosti jer nisam vidjela nalaz već samo info sa povijesti bolesti...
Pretraga na 7 dc. TSH = 4,54 ; gornja granica= 5,00

Uglavnom, dok ne obavim kompletnu endokrinološku obradu ne mogu dalje u postupak... 
Molim vas, ako je netko imao ovakvih iskustava da mi kaže kako otprilike izgleda sama obrada i kakva se terapija može primjeniti. Koliko otprilike traje "reguliranje" hormona, tj. ima li uopće kakav vremenski okvir za riješavanje ovakvih problema?

Hvala vam puno unaprijed!

----------


## mare41

da probaš ovdje? http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-10701.html
http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-28644.html

----------


## mare41

Puno se pisalo o štitnjači u zadnje vrijeme, al na različitim stranama, najviše na privatnim klinikama, koliko mi se čini, javit će se već tsh-cure

----------


## luci07

*123beba,* i ja sam nedavno imala problema s tsh. Za ulazak u postupak bi trebao biti do negdje 2, neovisno o referentnim vrijednostima koje su ti navedene u nalazu. Moj je bio 5.4 kad sam trebala na aih i odgodili su mi dok ne reguliram štitnjaču. Uzimam euthyrox, nakon cca 2 mj mi je tsh pao na 1,77.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

123beba, bila sam 5 dc, nije bilo moje doktorice pa sam bila kod dr.A, nije mi ništa rekao, samo kad muž obavi sve pretrage da dođem 3 dc. Pretpostavljam da je moj nalaz kod doktorice i da nešto ne valja da bi mi javila..

----------


## 123beba

ah, ja sam isto mislila da će dr. pogledati nalaz hormona prije mog idućeg dolaska, no nalaz je čekao moj idući 3 dc kada je dr. pogledao nalaz kada sam ušla k njemu i zaključio da "više sreće drugi put", neka napravim kompletnu endokrinološku obradu... Da sam to znala mjesec dana ranije, možda sam već mogla nešto i obaviti... No sada, što je tu je... Možda možeš pokušati nazvati dr. pa da ti provjeri... 
Da sam znala da je ovo jedna od mogućnosti možda bih i ja pokušala ranije provjeriti pa doći ranije po povijest bolesti i nastaviti obavljati pretrage. Nije ni čudo da na ovaj način prolaze mjeseci i mjeseci a da se nisam niti približila prvom postupku.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

MA da, a ja si mislim da bi mi doktorica javila da nešto ne valja, baš sam naivna  :Rolling Eyes:  Vidjet ću, sad u osmom mj mm ide kod androloga pa ću pitat tamo sestre, ionako dok on obavi sve pretrage moji hormoni se sto puta izmjene!! Evo sad sam dobila na 23 dc, to mi se nikad nije dogodilo, znači da su opet podivljali!

----------


## BigBlue

kupi.me ima u ponudi dana hormone štitnjače (T3, T4, TSH) u Poliklinici Stela, Zagreb za 90,00 kuna

http://www.kupime.hr/ponuda/testiran...stitnjace/2561

----------


## 123beba

Inače, u zadnje vrijeme na dosta tih popusta ima ponuda za vađenje tih hormona i za općenito pregled štitnjače... Pa tko treba neka si prati... zna biti stvarno povoljno! 
Ja sam plaćala 180 kn za vađenje T2, T3 i TSH bez popusta u poliklinici Srčana što mislim da je dosta povoljno. U nekim poliklinikama traže 90 kn po hormonu...

----------


## minnie mouse

Pozdrav cure, 
evo i moji nalazi hormona, svi vadjeni u KBC Split...kod dr. sam bila prije nego su mi bili gotovi nalazi DHEA-SO4, Androstendiona i AMH, pa stavljam tu ako mi tko moze malo izanalizirati...


Vadjeni na 4.dc :
FSH - 4.80 (1.8 - 9.4 IU/L)
LH - 7.20 (0.8 - 10.4 IU/L)
PROLAKTIN - 256 (81 - 597 IU/L)
SL.TESTOSTERON - 6.50 (0.45 - 10.7 pmol/L)
TESTOSTERON - 5.10 (0.4 - 2.74 nmol/L)
ESTRADIOL - 0.237 (0.11 - 0.65 nmol/L)
17-OH PROG - 5.60 (0.33 - 3.27 nmol/L)
SHBG - 35 (20 - 85 nmol/L)
TSH - 2.71 (0.3 - 3.6 mlU/L)
DHEA-SO4 - 3.70 (1.8 - 9.8 umol/L)
ANDROSTENDION - 17 (1.7 - 16.4 nmol/L)

AMH - vadjen nakon mjesec dana - 62.48 pmol/L (>48.5 pmol/L =povecane konc.), 
       - 8.75 ng/ml (>6.80 ng/mL =povecane konc.)

Trenutno sam na terapiji od 3 mjeseca (pijem Diane 35) u nadi da ce mi sniziti testosteron pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje...

Zanima me ovaj poviseni androstendion i AMH, s obzirom da dr. jos nije vidjela te nalaze...?

Hvala i ispricavam se na malo poduzem postu   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

minnie, kakav je uzv nalaz? amh može biti povišen kod pcos-a (al valjda i ne mora :Smile: ), a i omjer fsh/lh ide u tom pravcu, ajmo pco-ašice, javite se

----------


## strategija

Nisam ni ja sigurna dali povišen AMH nužno znači PCOS. Moj iznosi 40,7 pmol/L.

----------


## minnie mouse

oh da, kako sam to uspjela zaboraviti napisati - da, ja sam PCO djevojka...jaoo   :Sad: 
za ovu inverziju fsh/lh mi je vec dr. rekla da bi bilo pozeljno da se vrate u normalu, tj. da fsh bude veci od lh

uzv nalaz mi je katastrofican - tj. kad sam pod terapijom (bila 8 god na Cilestu) onda jajnici bez iti jedne ciste, čisti, prekrasni...
čim prestanem piti tabletice, ciste se vrate - i to ne po onom klasičnom primjeru da bi otprilike 3 mjeseca trebali biti čisti od cista
(meni su se vratile nakon samo mjesec dana)
da ne spomnijem da mi je endometrij svaki put (dakle na razne dane ciklusa) samo 3mm   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Nisam ni ja sigurna dali povišen AMH nužno znači PCOS. Moj iznosi 40,7 pmol/L.



mislim da je baš visok AMH, ali stvarno visok indikacija za PCOS. Tako je i tvoj povisoki (spada u optimalnu plodnost) indikativan za PCOS.

----------


## ljube

minnie mouse, hormonska slika ti je prava pcos-ovska (jer se i pcos može rangirati po stupnjevima), povišene vrijednosti androgena androstendiona i testosterona,inverzija LH/FSH, a AMH je očekivano povišen. Diane 35 mogu dovesti do poboljšanja. Endokrinolozi sugeriraju i metformin kao terapiju,meni je on bio djelotvorniji u smanjivanju razine androstendiona i testosterona,no inverzija LH/FSH je i dalje ostala prisutna.

----------


## minnie mouse

evo sad sam na 2.kartici Diane 35, imam jos jednu pa ponavljam hormone u nadi da je situacija stogod bolja...
metformin kazes? jos mi to nije spomenula dr. ... ako sam dobro shvatila zadnji put - rekla mi je da mi testosteron mora biti ispod 5 da bi me stavila u postupak. a moj je 5.10 - pa to ne bi trebalo onda biti tako strasno...valjda...

----------


## Kadauna

Generalno je PCOS apsolutno rješiv i to brzo postupcima potpomognute..........

----------


## minnie mouse

hvala vam svima, ohrabrile ste me, nadamo se najboljem   :Wink:

----------


## inada

evo napokon i ja izvadila hormone pa bi vas molila za objašnjenje jer moj gin kaže da ima nekih odstupanja ali ništa strašno
3dc
estradiol 95.8 pmol/L (110-1100)
progesteron 6.4 nmol/L (<3.2)
LH 7.4 lU/L (3-12)
FSH 8.3 lU/L (2-12)
testosteron ukupni 1.4 nmol/L (0.2-2.6)
testosteron slobodni 15.9 pmol/L (3.5-30)
SHGB 66.0 nmol/L (15-120)
prolaktin 21.4  (4-23)
*21dc*
progesteron 29.1 nmol/L (>22)

----------


## 123beba

inada, nažalost ja ti ne znam pomoći jer i ja opet trebam pomoć cura koje znaju nešto vise o ovome svemu...
Nakon 2 mjeseca terapije euthyroxom moj nalaz je ovakav:
T3 1,63
T4 93
TSH 4,2
TPO 7,5
TG-AT 517

Molim vas pomoć s tumačenjem. Ono što me muči je TG-AT koji bi trebao biti do 100, a meni je 517 i TSH koji mi se nije spustio na idealnih 2 za ulazak u postupak. 
Jel imao tko već kakvih iskustava da je išao u postupak i sa ovakvim TSH-om? I što uopće predstavlja taj TG-AT?
Hvala vam!!!!

----------


## frka

ja bih rekla da se tu radi o Hashimotu jer su ti antitijela pozitivna i da ti se treba povećati doza euthyroxa jer takav TSH nije optimalan za ulazak u postupak. u postupcima i trudnoći zeznuta štitnjača često dodatno podivlja, a povišen TSH ionako može ometati začeće. nađi dobrog endokrinologa s razumijevanjem za MPO i sredi štitnu pa onda u postupak (mada kod nas mnogi MPO-vci, ali i endokrinolozi na TSH od 4 nažalost odmahuju rukom dok te vani ne bi ni pustili u postupak).

----------


## 123beba

Hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## pužić

i moji nalati su stigli, koliko vidim sve je ok, ali bi volila ako ima netko od vas koje ste punooo struučnije od mene u tome da "baci oko"
FT4  10,97 (ref. vr. 10-22)
FT3  2,99 ( ref. vr. 1,9-5-7)
TSH 1,429  ( ref vr. 0,3-5-6)
prolakt. 162 (ref 57-418)
E2    216(ref 184-1774)
Testo 1,01 (ref do 2,0)

----------


## mostarka86

koliko ti se ja razumijem, ovo su ok nalazi. i kod mene je slično, tako da mislim da su dobri.

----------


## 123beba

Evo samo da javim da mi je dr. danas potvrdio Hashimoto... Dozu Euthyroxa mi je povećao za duplo. Do sada sam uzimala 2,5 mg, a dr. mi je iduća 2 mjesec dao 5 mg. Nakon toga kontrola pa da vidimo di smo. Rekao je da svakako za ulazak u postupak trebam TSH imati najviše 2,5. 
Molil vas info ako netko ima iskustva sa ovim... Jel izgledno da mi se nakon ovakve terapije spusti TSH na tražene vrijednosti ili da se ne nadam previše? Imaju li osobe sa hashimotom kakvih problema kod samog postupka ili zadržavanja ploda?
Hvala vam unaprijed!  :Wink:

----------


## anddu

Nemam baš vremena čitati temu iz početka, ali sam u panici. Idući tjedan idem po protokol, upravo sam po zlato kupila karte za Zagreb i sad me strah da me ne otpile iz postupka, a prirodnjaci mi nekako ne dolaze u obzri jer sam 600 km daleko od klinike. Naime, AMH mi je prije dvije godine bio nizak i iznosio je 8,6, dr. mi ga je dao vaditi zbog FSH koji je tada bio na gornjoj granici, ali je već idući nalaz FSH bio ok. Slabo reagiram na stimulacije, plafon su bila tri folikula s tri stanice, zadnja stimulacija s jačom dozom menopura (4 dnevno) poržavajući rezulat - jedan foliku. Nakon mjeseci pauze sad se pripremam za  novi postupka i FSH ode u visine (nemam točne vrijednosti ali je on 16, a granica je čini mi se oko 12,50). Je li se i s atko visokim FSH ide na stimulacije ili...? Moram napomenuti kako antralce u Vinogradskoj ne čekiraju.

----------


## minnie mouse

evo mene opet...
isla bih sutra vaditi hormone stitnjace, biti ce mi 4 dc (iako nigdje nisam nasla da je uopce bitno koji je dan  :Confused:  ), ali jos sam pod terapijom Diane 35...
zadnji sam put hormone stitnjace vadila kad sam napravila pauzu s pilulama, nisam sigurna da ce mi sad pokazati prave vrijednosti...?
a Diane mi je dr dala da pijem 3 mjeseca i onda krecemo u postupak (jer mi se ciste vrate vec u prvom mjesecu kad prestanem piti hormone   :Sad:  )
hoce li biti ok ako ih ipak izvadim sutra?

----------


## anddu

Hormoni štitnjače ne ovise o danima ciklusa, a za pilule ne znam, nisam ih nikad koristila ali po nekoj mojoj logici ne vjerujem da one utječu na hormone štitnjače. Neka me netko tko zna ispravi.

----------


## 123beba

> Evo samo da javim da mi je dr. danas potvrdio Hashimoto... Dozu Euthyroxa mi je povećao za duplo. Do sada sam uzimala 2,5 mg, a dr. mi je iduća 2 mjesec dao 5 mg. Nakon toga kontrola pa da vidimo di smo. Rekao je da svakako za ulazak u postupak trebam TSH imati najviše 2,5. 
> Molil vas info ako netko ima iskustva sa ovim... Jel izgledno da mi se nakon ovakve terapije spusti TSH na tražene vrijednosti ili da se ne nadam previše? Imaju li osobe sa hashimotom kakvih problema kod samog postupka ili zadržavanja ploda?
> Hvala vam unaprijed!


Hej, ako netko zna, pliz info...  fala...

----------


## mare41

izguglala sam ti ovu temu (kratka je :Sad: ), al vjerojatno će sti se još neko javit http://forum.roda.hr/threads/49613-K...ov-tireoiditis

----------


## 123beba

Mare, hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Dok se ne oglasi netko od kvalificiranijih endokrinaca, stručno mišljenje dr. Argente (koja nema osobnog iskustva ni s jednim od vaših problema) je da:

@*123beba* - da, izgledno je da će ti terapija pomoći; da, ako nije liječen
@*anddu* - neki stimuliraju a neki ne, to ovisi o politici klinike i procjeni doktora, a možda ti odgodi i za povoljniji ciklus?
@*mishekica* - ne, spolni hormoni u pilulama ne bi smjeli utjecati na hormone štitnjače

cure sretno svima  :Love:

----------


## snupi

Da li je koja od vas imala povišeni testosteron?  Mene su Maribor pustili u postupak sa povišenim,ne jako ali je. Kak je stanje u Zgu što  se tiće takvih stvari?

----------


## Moe

> Da li je koja od vas imala povišeni testosteron?  Mene su Maribor pustili u postupak sa povišenim,ne jako ali je. Kak je stanje u Zgu što  se tiće takvih stvari?


Ja imam zanimljivu situaciju s tim testosteronom:
2/2011. (Vuk Vrhovac): 3,4 (ref. 0,3 - 3,4)
2/2012. (Labor centar): 2,4 (ref. 0,22 do 2,9)
4/2012. (Vuk Vrhovac): 1,4 (ref. 0,4 - 2,6)

Još mi je nekako jasno da različiti labosi imaju različite referentne vrijednosti, ali pogledajte ovo s VV. Ima tko još sličnu situaciju da pogleda svoje nalaze?
Anyway - ako pogledamo moje vrijednosti - na početku sam bila na gornjoj referentnoj granici, a s vremenom sam sve više postajala žensko  :Smile:

----------


## minnie mouse

Meni je Testosteron bio 5.1 i dr. mi je rekla da ga moramo sniziti ispod 3 da bih mogla u postupak... jucer popila zadnju tabletu Diane 35 (terapija 3 mjeseca) pa slijedeci tjedan idem ponovo vaditi u nadi da je pao...  :fige:

----------


## minnie mouse

ah da, s tim da sam u medjuvremenu vadila hormone stitnjace koji su ok, osim *Tg-At* koji treba biti manji od 60, a meni je 273 U/ml ! Niti znam sto je to niti je li opasno, sto cu dalje..jao jao
Zna li tko sto bi to moglo znaciti? mislim nije bas malo poviseno...   :Sad:

----------


## mare41

minnie, pročitaj par postova iznad od 123 beba i frke, i link koji sam stavila (treba otić na uzv štitnjače)

----------


## Moe

> Meni je Testosteron bio 5.1 i dr. mi je rekla da ga moramo sniziti ispod 3 da bih mogla u postupak... jucer popila zadnju tabletu Diane 35 (terapija 3 mjeseca) pa slijedeci tjedan idem ponovo vaditi u nadi da je pao...


Ma mora!  :fige:

----------


## snupi

U kojoj fazi ciklusa ste vadile hormone štitnjače?

----------


## snupi

Moe i ja sam imala povišen testosteron ali ne toliko, pa su me pustili u postupak. Kod tebe je dosta bio veliki nisu te pustili da ne bi imala spomntani pobačaj zato ti želim da što prije ideš  u postupak!

----------


## snupi

Minnie  koji dio ciklusa je bio kad si to vadila? Znam da štitnjača može biti naviše do 1.50.

----------


## snupi

Sorri krivo sam napisala ne Moe nego Minnie.

----------


## snupi

Moj je  testosteron kad  sam isla na mpo u Maribor prije dvije godine je bio 3.7.

----------


## minnie mouse

snupi - ja sam vadila 9 dc (ali nisam uopce isla za tim koji je da - rekli su mi da to za hormone stitnjace nije ni vazno)

Hvala Mare41, evo bas citam  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

i navodno svaka bolnica ima svoje parametre, što je suludo, po meni bi trebalo biti svugdje isto.

----------


## minnie mouse

znaci, ja sam najvece musko ovdje  :Laughing: 
valjda se situacija sad malo popravila, javim cim mi budu nalazi!

----------


## snupi

Nisi , vibriramo da ti se vrati u normalu i ostane u njoj.On je najvjerovatnije uzrok mojih  spontanih, jer ne mogu ništa drugo nači. Ja sam dobila preporuku da  moram se početi baviti aerobnim vježbama(plivanje,brzo hodanje ,trčanje...) a  ja nemam volju,ja idem vaditi ponovno hormone za dva tjedna, makar nije pisalo na papiru kaj sve trebam obaviti prije postupka ja sam hormone  vadila na svoju ruku. Progesteron je super- ovulacija je bila,ostalo nisam jer u vž bolnici nisu imali reagense.

----------


## laky

CA 168.9
FSH-4.58
LH-1,36
EST-305
PROG 0,3

sve mirise na endometriozu

----------


## Mali Mimi

laky šta ti je ovo prvo CA 125?

----------


## laky

_marker tumora 
_*Karcinom antigen 125 (CA 125) po svojoj strukturi je glikoprotein. 
Pripada skupini tumorskih biljega. Koristi se u dijagnostičke svrhe za otkrivanje raka jajnika te za praćenje tijeka bolesti. Također služi kao sekundarni biljeg raka gušterače.
Njegovo povišenje kod osoba s karcinomom jajnika često prati klinički tijek bolesti. Nakon kirurškog liječenja ili kemoterapije njegova razina se podudara s odgovorom na terapiju. Zbog toga je nadmoćan u odnosu na druge tumorske markere kao što je CEA.*
*CA 125 povišen je i u drugim zloćudnim bolestima uključujući karcinom endometrija, gušterače, dojke, pluća i debelog crijeva te za vrijeme menstruacije, trudnoće, endometrioze i drugih dobroćudnih ginekoloških i neginekoloških stanja.*
*Referentne vrijednosti: 
Muškarci i žene: < 35 mU/L

Povišeno: 
Patološki je povećan u seroznom ovarijskom adenokarcinomu. CA 125 može biti povišen i zbog nekih benignih oboljenja, kao npr. endometrioza, ciste jajnika.
Povišene vrijednosti mogu se normalno naći u serumu trudnica.


*

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma znam ja što je CA 125 nego nisi napisala koji CA pa sam te pitala jel taj ili neki drugi, mislim da ih ima više vrsta. To sam i ja svojevremeno vadila zbog endometrioze ali mi nije bio izvan granica, tebi je dosta visoka vrijednost. Jel imaš kakve ciste na jajniku?

----------


## laky

nisam imala dosad a bila sam i na kontracepciji bas zbog preventive,da vrijednost nije bas "malo povisena" i ja sam trazila da odradim pa je dr pristala

----------


## dino84

Laky,meni je CA 125 prije par godina bio jako povisen,ne sjecam se tocne vrijednosti. Imala sam veliku cistu na jajniku i endometriozu i zavrsila na laparo. Nadam se da ce kod tebe biti drugaciji ishod.

----------


## laky

> Laky,meni je CA 125 prije par godina bio jako povisen,ne sjecam se tocne vrijednosti. Imala sam veliku cistu na jajniku i endometriozu i zavrsila na laparo. Nadam se da ce kod tebe biti drugaciji ishod.


a čuj ako je to neminovno nije kraj svijeta sta ne ,bolje da sam otkrila jer sam ovu pretragu sama trazila nije me dr poslao

----------


## Least123

kasnila mi je menga pa sam vadila slijedeće hormone 
TT  2,0 (0,4-2,6)
T  5,9 (0,2-14,2)
DHEA-S  3,7 (0,49-10,61)
P4  1 (0,5-3,1)
PRL  178 (71-566)
SHBG  72,0 (18,2-135,5)
AMH  212 (0-75,7)

Hormoni štitnjače s napomenom da imam hipotireozu i da pijem euthyrox
TSH  1,37 (0,55-4,78)
T3  1,7 (0,9-2,8)
T4  94 (58,1-140,6)
anti-TPO  459 (<60)
anti-TG  18 (<60)

nakon dufhastonom izazvane menge na 4ti dan vadila sam slijedeće
LH  1,96 (2,12-10,89
FSH  3,31 (3,89-8,78)
PRL  140 (71-566)


kako tumačite ovo?

----------


## mare41

Least, iz kojeg labosa je AMH? drugi nalazi ti ne ukazuju na pco, al on da (ne znam što znači kad su lh i fsh malo niži, vjerojatno ništa)

----------


## Least123

vuk vrhovac

----------


## mare41

molim te javi kad ti dr bude komentirao nalaze

----------


## snupi

Hej pošto se vadile friško hormone, koliko vam je bio prolaktin? Ja sam vadila danas, 4. dan ciklusa mi je vrijednosti su :- Prolaktin moje stanje je 896,88- a parametri su od (108,78-557,13)
Progesteron moje stanje 1,24 - a parametri od (0,32-0,95)
FSH- 5,95( 3,03-8,08)
LH-3,73(2,39-6,60)
Estradiol-142( 77-922)
Testosteron-2,41(0,45-3,75)

----------


## snupi

Da stigao je , bila  danas u Petrovoj dobila   lijek. Pijem ga 2x1. do menzisa. Par dana prije menzisa vadim ponovno krv i radim ponovnoo nalaz koji šaljem. Pijem ga i dalje za vrijeme stimulacije. Sad mi je lakše što mi nisu ništa pomaknuli i promjenili!!! :Smile:

----------


## *sunisshining*

ako tko ma volje da mi prokomentira...sta mislite, jel ok?

FSH 5 fol faza: 1,8-9,4 IU/L
LH 3,50 fol faza: 0,8-10,4 IU/L
PROLAKTIN 401,00 81-597 mlU/L
DHEA-SO4 7,10 1,8-9,8 umol/L
ANRDOSTEDION 4,80 1,7- 16,4 umol/L
TESTOSTERON 3,70 0,4-2,74 nmol/L
ESTRADIOL 0,266 fol faza; 0,11-0,65 nmol/L
KORTIZOL1 387 jutro 138-689 nM
TSH 2,27 0,3-3,6 mlU/L
INZULIN 8,70 4-16 mIU/ L


hormoni su vadeni 4.dan ciklusa.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se čini da su ti hormoni super

----------


## *sunisshining*

A valjda... idem za dva dana u ginicke pa cemo vidit sta ona kaze...   hvala na odg.

----------


## Inesz

> ako tko ma volje da mi prokomentira...sta mislite, jel ok?
> 
> FSH 5 fol faza: 1,8-9,4 IU/L
> LH 3,50 fol faza: 0,8-10,4 IU/L
> PROLAKTIN 401,00 81-597 mlU/L
> DHEA-SO4 7,10 1,8-9,8 umol/L
> ANRDOSTEDION 4,80 1,7- 16,4 umol/L
> TESTOSTERON 3,70 0,4-2,74 nmol/L
> ESTRADIOL 0,266 fol faza; 0,11-0,65 nmol/L
> ...


čini mi se sve dobro, osim povišenog testosterona.

koliko godina imaš?

----------


## *sunisshining*

Da, sve se cini uredu a opet nikakko do bebice vec vise od 1godine. Ja imam 23, a mm 29.   Vadila sam i progesteron, nalazi za par dana. Spermogram ok. Neznam vise... valjda se treba opustit...

----------


## Inesz

nije stvar u opuštanju i opuštenosti. nemoj se sa time zavaravati.  :Sad: 
dobro ste krenuli, napravili pretrage koje bi mogle dovesti do mogućeg uzroka zašto do začeća ne dolazi, sljedeći korak je posjetiti subspecijalsita za humanu repodukciju (u Splitu na Firulama ili poliklinika Cito) i zatražiti njihov savjet.

----------


## *sunisshining*

I ja mislim da nije stvar u opustanju... isli smo vec u cita radi spermiograma i svida mi se njihov pristup pa cu najvjerovatnije zakazati pregled. Hvala na savjetu!

----------


## kolimoli

*sunisshining* malo ti je povišen TSH, u referentnim je vrijednostima, ali za začeće treba biti ispod 1,5 (mislim da se dobro sjećam), svakako će ti to dr.mpo znati!!!

----------


## snupi

Došao je i moj nalaz štitnjače: FT3 od 3,4- 8,5 moj je 4,3
FT4 od 9,0-25,0 moj je 16,6
TSH: 0,3-4,0 moj je 1,4

----------


## mare41

> *sunisshining* malo ti je povišen TSH, u referentnim je vrijednostima, ali za začeće treba biti ispod 1,5 (mislim da se dobro sjećam), svakako će ti to dr.mpo znati!!!


ne 1,5 nego 2, a ovaj od 2,2 je tu negdje

----------


## bubekica

Vezano za tsh - moj je 3,08 i mpo doktori su rekli da ne treba snizavat, sad sam u postupku. Mislim da to nije jednoznacno pravilo da mora bit ispod 2,0....

----------


## *sunisshining*

svega sam se nacitala tu po forumu pa i to da je idealno da TSH bude izmedu 1-2...mislim da ni ovaj poviseni testesteron ne pomaze implatanciji... vidit cemo sto doktori kazu jer ne zelim vise nista prepustat slucaju... ja cu  napravit sve pa da sam mirna...

----------


## dino84

Cure, otišla sam na svoju ruku izvaditi hormone štitnjače. Dobila sam danas nalaze i TSH mi je 3,64 - gornja granica je do 4,2. Po meni to je previsoko za ulazak u postupak. U petak idem kod endokrinologa pa ću vidjeti što će on reći. Mislim da moj MPO dr. ne obraća baš pažnju na štitnjaču jer na zadnjem nalazu TSH mi je bio 3,26 i on me tako stavio u postupak. Što vi mislite?

----------


## 123beba

Dino, takav TSH bi bilo dobro sniziti do oko 2. Ako ideš endokrinologu sutra pitaj da ti izvade detaljniji nalaz krvi uključujući i antitijela. Ja sam uvijek imala T3 i T4 u granicama, a TSH mi je znao varirati (min. 3,9; max. 6,9), na kraju nakon dosta vremena se ispostavilo da su mi antitijela povišena i dok nisam sredila TSH (zadnji nalaz 1,84) dr. me nije pustio u postupak i točno se sjećam kako mi je jednom rekao da mi nije cilj postupak već trudnoća. Eto, sada još par dana cekam svoju betu!  :Smile:  SRETNO!

----------


## dino84

123beba, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  Meni TSH uvijek varira, najmanji je bio 1,78, a najviši 4,64. Negdje sam čitala da se TSH može povisiti od stimulacije, a ja sam prošli mjesec bila u stimulaciji. A i mama mi ima problema sa štitnjačom pa i to može imati veze. T3 i T4 su mi uvijek u granicama normale. Antitijela nisam vadila jer sam ovo išla privatno, a antitijela su dosta skupa. I endokrinologu moram privatno jer se inače čeka oko godinu dana. Čekam petak pa ću vidjeti. Želim ti veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

dino, jesi li vadila i Ft4 i ta antitjela to se sve skupa promatrati i daje neku sliku o tvom TSH, i ovo drugo ti je isto vrlo bitno. Već sam dosta o tome pisala ali TSH sam po sebi i može biti u okviru tih granica (iako neki spominju da je najbolje do 2) ali važno ti je i koliki ti je FT4 i dali su antitjela povišena.
Ja sam recimo dobila terapiju zbog FT4 koji mi je bio na donjoj granici a TSH mi je bio čini mi se 3,5. I stvarno nakon što se to izregulirao počela sam bolje reagirati na stimulacije

----------


## mare41

kažu (prenosim) da tsh zna tako šetati ako su antitijela povišena, jednom bi trebalo cijelu štitnjaču iščekirati, pogotovo kod više neupjeha
a baš zato što se tsh može povisiti u stimulaciji-neki mpo doktori (ne svi) vole da je oko 2

----------


## dino84

Našla sam nalaze od 2011. S tim nalazima sam bila kod endokrinologa i nije mi dala nikakvu terapiju, samo je napisala kontrola.

T3 2,27 (1.3-3.1)
fT4 15,8 (12-22)
TSH 3,00 (0.27-4.2)
ATPO 10,13 (0-34)
ATG 10,61 (0-115)

Ne znam, ali meni se ova antitijela čine dosta niskima.

----------


## mare41

ipak imaš antitijela, ona su problem ako sa visoka

----------


## dino84

Evo ja obavila endokrinologa. Naravno da mi neće dati nikakav lijek jer mi TSH ne prelazi gornju granicu. Baš sam tužna i razočarana. Držala mi je nekih pola sata predavanje da moram smršaviti, da moram prvo sebe srediti i opustiti se pa onda možda ostanem i prirodno trudna. Da je lijepa ta moja želja da budem mama,ma  ali da sam previše nervozna itd. itd. Jadno. Žao mi je i vremena i novaca koje sam ostavila tamo. I sad nemam pojma šta da dalje radim.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Što si bila kod nekog privatnika?
Mislim i meni ide na živce kad dr. tako drže predavanja opustite se, morate smršaviti iako su možda dobronamjerni, nama se to tako ne čini. Koliko je žena i pretilo i nervozno pa zatrudne bez problema.
Al dobro gledajući tvoje nalaze ja mislim da ti ni drugi dr. ne bi dali terapiju za štitnjaču. Kao što kaže Mare antitjela su ti dobra, FT4 ti je preko 15, a nije toliki problem onda ni TSH dok god je u granicama.

----------


## dino84

Mali Mimi, hvala ti, malo si mi popravila raspoloženje  :Smile:  Da, bila dam kod privatnika. Znam da sveukupno gledajući, nalazi su mi koliko toliko dobri. Napisala mi je da za mjesec dana ponovim TSH, fT4 i antitijela. Pa ću vidjeti kakav će mi biti taj nalaz. Sada u postupak ću ići sa ovakvim TSH i nadati se najboljem.

----------


## dino84

Sad na nalazu na žigu vidim spec. internist. A ja išla kod endokrinologa. Da li sam ja luda ili internist nije endokrinolog?  :Confused:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da su to dva različita specijalista, iako se vjerojatno internist mora kužiti i u endokrinu

----------


## Argente

Hm, prije će bit da je to specijalist internist sa subspecijalizacijom iz endokrinologije.

----------


## Inesz

npr.:
internist-endokrinolog
internist-kardiolog
internist-gastroenterolog

...


(molim vas, slušajte Argente)  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Hvala, Argente i Inesz  :Smile:  Svaki put naučim nešto novo.

----------


## snupi

Eto vadila prolaktin nakon dva tjedna. Stanje je 16,41 parametri su mu od 108,78-557,13. Prvi put dok sam ga vadila bio je 4 dan ciklusa bio je 900.

----------


## snupi

rješeno pijem i dalje bromergon.

----------


## amy2004

Evo pozdrav i od mene....malo sam vas čitala pa evo da se pridružim sa svojim nalazima.
E2 87 ( fol faza 77 -921 ,ovulacijska faza 140 -2382)
LH 8.7 ( fol faza 2.4-6.6 , ovulacijska 9.1-74.2)
FSH 6.0 ( fol faza 3.0 -8.1 ,ovulacijska 1.4-5.5)
Prolaktin 748 ( 109-557)
T3 1.51 (0.89-2.44)
TSH 2.876 (0.350-5.000)
FT4 13.11 (9.00-19.05)
FT3 5.65 (4.0 -7.5)
antiTG 429.6 (<100)
Još čekam nalaz AMH,za prolaktin sam dobila bromergon i idem ga drugi tjedan ponoviti,ali malo me ovaj antiTG zabrinjava

----------


## amy2004

I da to je vađeno 2dc osim antiTG i FT3.A progresteron sam vadila 21dc i iznosi 31.6 (3.8-50.6)

----------


## snupi

Amy dok budes pila bromergon topla preporuka najedi se prije nego što popiješ tabletu i pripremi se na glavobolje, povračanje,  jer  bez obtira što je tableta mala ali je jaka i hormon je.

----------


## snupi

Moje iskustvo ,  kakvu terapiju si dobila?

----------


## amy2004

Bromergon 2,5mg 2x1 tabletu.....to sam pročitala baš da si pisala pa sam i poslušala tvoj savjet,jedino mi je malo problem što ja uopće nemam volje za jesti i ove promjene mi utječu na tlak pa se još gore osjećam

----------


## snupi

probaj sa bar snitom kruha ili keksom? Jer ti ih bude tesko za probaviti.

----------


## Strašna

Joj što je meni taj Bromergon užasan... Pijem jednu dnevno, al ubi me...
Da me ovakvu kršnu može smlavit ta jedna mala tableta, to je strašno... 
Tolika mučnina iako i jedem i sve...al jednostavno takve su...

----------


## amy2004

Ja sam ispočetka imala problema ali sad sam se naviknula,ali više me zabrinjavaju ovi ostali nalazi i hoćemo li moći u postupak i uspijeti zbog toga

----------


## amy2004

Evo stigao i AMH i iznosi 15.9 (smanjena plodnost 2.2-15-6)
                                         (zadovoljavajuća plodnost (15.7-28.5)
Znači da sam blizo ruba  :Unsure:

----------


## Least123

Vezani za moj nalaz...mare41me zamolila povratnu info
Amh je bolji da je visok nego nizak jer je uz takav amh onda i veca vjerojatnost fa se uspostave ovulacije (nije doslo do iscrpljenja) 
Lh i fsh su nesto nizi za dan ciklisa kad sam vadila, ali iz njih se vidi da nisam klasican pcos te je ujedno bolje da nisu visoki.
 Uglavnom kako taj ciklus nije dolazilo do ovulacije oni su niski

----------


## Shadow2

A sta ako su antitijela stitnjace povisena, sta to znaci ? Tsh se uvijek krece oko 2.. A antitijela su mi bila zadnji put oko 1200?!
Pijem eutirox od 50 mg...

----------


## snupi

Strašna znači da ti  organizam teško prihvača , nije ni čudno pošto je to drugi  hormon.Shadow mislim da bi bilo  dobro da se javiš endokrinologu i pitaš kaj da napraviš i rečeš da ideš na mpo i planiraš zatrudnjeti što i kako dalje?

----------


## Shadow2

Tnx Snupi! Ali valjda netko ima i osobnih iskustava?!Meni nitko jos nije rekao da bi mogla imat problema zbog toga..naime nitko me nije ni poslao na pretrage,nego sam ja samoincijativno napravila pretrage na antitjela..
Ako netko ma osbnih iskustava,bila bi zahvalna :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

ja imam povišena antitijela, po zadnjem nalazu 516, i endokrinolog mi je dijagnosticirao Hashimoto. Terapiju euthyroxom sam dobila zbog povišenog TSH kako bi ga izregulirali za ulazak u postupak. I to je sve. Od niti jednog dr. nisam dobila nikakva detaljnija pojašnjenja što to sve točno znači pa jedino što znam je ono što sam pročitala na netu  :Smile:  Iako, ja sam dobila euthyrox od 50 sa mojim nalazom jer mi je dr. rekao da mi daje tako "veliku" dozu jer želimo čim prije u postupak. Da postupak nije u pitanju vjerovatno ne bih niti dobila 50.

----------


## amy2004

Evo došao moj ponovljeni nalaz prolaktina ..... sada iznosi 48 L mIU/L (109-557), prvi put je bio 748 H mIU/L (109-557).
Sad mi stvarno nije jasno da li je to dobro i da li se toliko smije sniziti nakon terapije bromergonom ?

----------


## Ginger

nisam se do sada zamarala, jer je uvijek sve bilo u referentim intervalima, ostvarila dvije uspješne trudnoće i tak...
i sad sam išla malo čitati pa me malo zabrinuo TSH, jer se spominje da bi trebao biti 1-2 i da antitijala uopće ne bi trebalo biti  :Confused: 


moji nalazi su ovako:

TSH - 2,86 (0,27-4,2)
FT4 - 17 (12-22)
ATG - 38,4 (do 115)
Anti TPO - 7,7 (do 34)


vadila sam i ovo 2dc, al to me ne brine:
PRL - 313,98 (108,78-557,13)
FSH - 3,58 (fol.faza 3,03-8,08)
LH - 3,34 ( fol.faza 2,39-6,60)


iskusnije curke na području hormona, što mislite o štitnjači?

----------


## sos15

Ne trebaš se brinuti, dobićeš terapiju Eutiroxom ako planiraš zatrudniti, jer bi u tom slučaju trebao biti ispod 2.00. Što se tiče antitijela, Hashimoto je autoimuna bolest - ne može se liječiti, ali je jako bitno držati pod kontrolom TSH i  pratiti uzv da se ne bi pojavilii čvorići. Meni su AntiTPO preko 700, pa su me pustili u postupak - samo je bitan TSH.

----------


## bubekica

moje misljenje je da ta granica od tsh do 2 jako ovisi o ostalim hormonima. moj mpo doktor je na moj tsh 3,04 rekao da je sve ok i da euthyrox nije opcija. to sto sam ja na svoju ruku odlucila provjeriti ft3, ft4 i antitijela (jos cekam nalaze) je drugi par rukava. pisem ovo jer imam dojam da se na forumu siri paranoja oko tsh.

----------


## sos15

Meni je doktorica rekla da zbog Hashimota mora tsh biti ispod 2, a potvrdili su mi i ginekolozi (više njih) jer dok još nisam znala za problem mm nisu mi dozvoljavali da pokušavam zatrudniti dok ne sputim tsh. Sad da li je uveličano ili nije, ne znam.

----------


## bubekica

ti imas potvrdjen hashimoto? ja pricam o zdravim zenama...

----------


## sos15

Da, prije tri godine mi je utvrđen Hashimoto, i moja antitijela su jakooo visoka, ni približno ginger.

----------


## bubekica

upravo iz tog razloga sam ja isla provjerit antitijela, jer je tsh, t3 i t4 kao sve ok, al mene i dalje muci da mi sa stitnjacom nesto ne valja :paranojasmajlic:

----------


## sos15

Nije loše da provjeriš jer hormoni mogu biti dobri, a da antitijela ne valjaju, a onda se trebaš redovno kontrolisati. Ja svaka tri mjeseca radim nalaze, a uzv svakih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## frka

> nisam se do sada zamarala, jer je uvijek sve bilo u referentim intervalima, ostvarila dvije uspješne trudnoće i tak...
> i sad sam išla malo čitati pa me malo zabrinuo TSH, jer se spominje da bi trebao biti 1-2 i da antitijala uopće ne bi trebalo biti 
> 
> 
> moji nalazi su ovako:
> 
> TSH - 2,86 (0,27-4,2)
> FT4 - 17 (12-22)
> ATG - 38,4 (do 115)
> ...


Ginger, to je uredan nalaz. Antitijela su ti negativna (ne moraju, a mislim da niti ne mogu biti 0 - važno je da su ispod gornje granice). TSH od oko 3 je ok kad su antitijela negativna i fT4 iznad 15 tako da je tvoj nalaz baš skroz uredan i ništa ne brini. 

drugo su žene s potvrđenim Hashimotom - one moraju održavati taj TSH lijekovima i kod njih je osobito bitno da je oko ili ispod 2 jer u trudnoći bolesna štitnjača zna dodatno podivljati dok zdrava ode u blagi hiper (što je sasvim normalno).

amy2004, pa cilj bromergona je da prolaktin padne - super što ti se fino snizio.

----------


## Mali Mimi

amy a hoćeš li ići ti kod nekog sad s tim nalazima ako moraš biti i dalje na bromergon mislim da bi trebala biti na malo manjim dozama pošto ti je ispod donje granice sad, koliko si dosad uzimala?

----------


## adal

meni je stitna i hormoni podivljali posle gubitka prve bebe,nnije mi dijagn.nikakvo oboljenje osim tih hormona koji divljaju,sad sam ostvarila trudnocu sa tsh  4.2 ali su mi odmah prepisali terapiju da bi ga spustili jer kaze doktor po novom mora biti ispod 2 jer inace dolazi do gubitka bebe ili prijevremenog poroda...

----------


## Ginger

thnx cure  :Kiss: 

ma meni je na prvi pogled sve izgledalo ok, al onda sam malo čitala ovu temu i odmah paranoja  :Grin: 
moram iskopati svoje stare nalaze, čisto za usporedbu
mislim, svakako će ih pogledati dr., al ne idem još k njemu pa zato ispitujem ovdje...

----------


## amy2004

Doktor mi je rekao da i dalje pij istu dozu bromergona 2x1,pa ću vidjeti što će mi u zg reći.Mene nekako najviše ta antitjela zabrinjavaju,nadam se da neće to utjecati na postupak.Idem u pon pa ću vidjeti jer su mi rekli da dođem između 5-9 dc

----------


## Kyra Ars

Evo mojih iskustava sa štitnjačom...
Prije godinu dana UZV i hormoni bili su u redu (tada nisam gledala antitijela). Od simptoma sam imala samo palpitacije. TSH koji sam od tada nekoliko puta radila uvijek je bio u referentnim vrijednostima, ali malo viši - između 2,3 i 2,7 na što moj MPO liječnik nije reagirao. T3 i T4 nisam radila, laboratorij ih ne radi ako je TSH u redu. Ali mene je mučilo što sam na internetu negdje pročitala da TSH prije postupka treba biti između 1 i 2 (kažu austrijski i američki liječnici). Iza mene su u tom trenutku već bila tri neuspješna postupka pa sam otišla do endokrinologa. On mi je potvrdio da TSH mora za trudnoću biti ispod 2, jer novije studije pokazuju da viši TSH u trudnoći ima utjecaja na neurološki razvoj djeteta. Napravila sam tada i T3, T4 i antitijela koja su bila u redu. Ultrazvuk je pokazao malu cistu, za koju je dr. rekao da u ovom trenutku nije problem. Dao mi je najmanju dozu euthyroxa budući da sam se spremala u novi postupak. Palpitacije i dalje imam, a betu čekam u ponedjeljak.
Malo sam se raspisala, a i nije mi sve ovo neki argument jer rezultata još ne vidim. 
No, možda nekome pomogne...  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Doktor mi je rekao da i dalje pij istu dozu bromergona 2x1,pa ću vidjeti što će mi u zg reći.Mene nekako najviše ta antitjela zabrinjavaju,nadam se da neće to utjecati na postupak.Idem u pon pa ću vidjeti jer su mi rekli da dođem između 5-9 dc


Odi ti što prije u Zg kod nekog ko se bavi endokrinom, ja sam na pol tablete dnevno, ovo što ti piješ je stvarno too much po mom mišljenju

----------


## bubekica

danas mi je stigao nalaz s rebra pa ako netko ima komentar nek se raspise  :Smile:  meni se cini da je sve uredno.
ft4 18,7 pmol/l (10,0-25,0)
ft3 5,3 pmol/l (3,6-7,8)
tsh 2,2 mIJ/l (0,4-4,2)
htgat 25,0 IJ/ml (<60)
tpo-at <10 IJ/ml (<20)
dodala bih jos da mi je dosad tsh uvijek varirao 3,04-3,08, a ovaj nalaz je radjen nakon uzimanja alge kelp 2 mjeseca na preporuku mpo doktora.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Bubek*, to ti je super. Samo alga, ništa terapija?

----------


## bubekica

samo alga i izbjegavanje kupusarki i soje (te namirnice dizu tsh).
i autogeni trening.

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubekice čini mi se sve OK

----------


## Ginger

evo ja isla kopati svoje stare nalaze
2010.g. - stanje prije uspjesnog postupka:
TSH - 3,39 (0,27-4,2)
FT4 - 18,6 (12-22)
ATG - 17,6 (do 115)
AntiTPO - 6 (do 34)

i sa tim nalazima - uspjesna trudnoca  :Smile: 


e sad, stigo mi je AMH, radila sam ga prvi put pa ne znam kakvo je stanje bilo prije...
uglavnom AMH je 12,2 pmol/L i smanjena plodnost  :Sad: 
smanjena plodnost je od 2,3-15,7
zadovoljavajuca plodnost 15,8-28,6

malo me zabrinulo....

----------


## mare41

ajd ginger, ne brini, to je ok nalaz, na granici je, i bit ce aman taman dosta za trece :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Jel netko zna dobrog endokrinologa u Splitu?!! Tnxxx

----------


## snupi

trebam dobrog endokrinologa u Zgu- preporuke molim.

----------


## MAMI 2

Snupi ja sam bila u Leptiru kod Škare , pa neznam dosta ga hvale ali na mene nije ostavio neki dojam,mislim ni loš ni dobar, onak mi je. Poslije sam u bila u Vinogradskoj kod dr Šimegi - Đekić i ona mi je super, detaljno sve objasnila, ispitala i na krju još ako maš šta pitat slobodno, meni je ok.

----------


## Ginger

> ajd ginger, ne brini, to je ok nalaz, na granici je, i bit ce aman taman dosta za trece


 :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

ginger, zbilja, nalazi su ok!

----------


## Ginger

_:paničarpoprirodi:_

----------


## snupi

:paničarpoprirodi:


Nisi jedina!

----------


## dino84

Opet sam vadila hormone štitnjače:
TSH - 3.60     0.27 - 4.2
ATPO - 5.61   0 - 34
ATG - <10.00  0 - 115

Znam da je ovo uredan nalaz iako me brine ovaj TSH zbog postupka. Muči me nešto drugo. Na uputnici mi je bio napisan i fT4, ali mi ga nisu napravili jer po njihovim riječima kada je TSH u redu, onda fT4 ne rade. Mene zanima da li oni smiju tako odlučivati što će napraviti, a što ne iako je po preporuci endokrinologa trebalo izvaditi sve te hormone?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma tko ti je to odbio napraviti Ft4 ovi u Rijeci? Očito nemaju pojma o čemu pričaju meni je bio baš takav slučaj Ft4 na donjoj granici a TSH kao i tvoj i dobila sam terapiju zbog toga i to 75 mg tek mi se tad izbalansiralo...a ja sam bila isto nedavno raditi pa nisu imali reagensa možda je to pravi razlog?

----------


## frka

dino, da li je ovo ATG<10, a tvoj je 115?? ako je, to u kombinaciji s TSH od 3,6 i nije baš dobar nalaz. 
i mislim da nikako nije u redu da nisu vadili što je endokrinolog propisao - takav granični TSH u kombinaciji sa sniženim fT4 zahtijeva liječenje.
TSH oko 3 ili 3,5 većinom nije problem ako su antitijela ok i ako je fT4 iznad 15. ali takav TSH s niskim fT4 ukazuje na problem. 

gdje ti to nisu izvadili fT4?

----------


## Mali Mimi

frka ja mislim da je njen nalaz manji od 10 a normalno je od 0-115

----------


## mare41

> frka ja mislim da je njen nalaz manji od 10 a normalno je od 0-115


yes

----------


## frka

ajme, al sam zabrijala  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

ma nisi, i meni je trebalo dok sam pokopčala di fali razmak :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*frka* dize frku  :Smile: 
*dio84* moj tsh je prije postupka bio 3,08 i doktorica na vv mi je rekla da je uredan nalaz i da mi ne moze dat euthyrox, ali da ga probam spustiti algom kelp (proizvodjac kal) i stvarno, nakon 2mj koristenja - tsh 2,2.

----------


## dino84

Sorry cure, pisala sam na brzinu pa je ispalo malo nerazumljivo. Moj nalaz je manje od 10, a do 115 je normalno. U Puli sam vadila krv i kada sam podigla nalaz i vidjela sam da mi to nisu napravili, išla sam pitati i dobila takvo objašnjenje, da kada je TSH u granicama da ne rade fT4. Bez obzira na to što mi je endokrinolog napisao da sve izvadim. Rekla mi je sestra na šalteru da odem pokazati taj nalaz endokrinologu pa ako baš bude tražio fT4, neka se ponovno naručim. Dakle još, mjesec i po dana čekanja. Zvala sam polikliniku Sunce, tamo je fT4 60 kn pa ću otići tamo izvaditi da vidim kakvo je stanje.

bubekica, a gdje bi mogla kupiti tu algu? U ljekarni ili?

----------


## bubekica

*dino84* ja sam kupila u biljnoj ljekarni. to su ti male tabletice koje sadrze mljeveni kelp. inace postoji i prah kelpa koji se koristi u prehrani, ali mislim da su tabletice jednostavnije rijesenje. kelp prirodno sadrzi velike kolicine joda koji potice rad stitnjace. jos dodatna preporuka za snizavanje tsh bi bila prehrana - soju, kupusarke (mislim samo svjeze, al nisam 100% sigurna) i lan bi trebalo izbaciti potpuno.

----------


## dino84

Hvala, bubekica  :Smile:  Našla sam algu u običnoj ljekarni, baš tu koju si napisala, proizvođač je Kal. A našla sam i prah, ali kako kažeš tabletice su jednostavnije pa sam njih kupila. Pokušat ću s tim. A šta se tiče prehrane, te namirnice baš ni ne jedem pa tu bar ne bi trebalo biti problema.

----------


## bubekica

*dino84* nema na cemu, nadam se da ce pomoci  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Dino*, moj doktor na Rebru kaže da se u trudnoći vadi fT4, a inače T4.. Moje je iskustvo da se TSH i T4 prate, ako je prvi ok, onda je i drugi, ali bez obzira na to uvijek ih vadim zajedno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni je moj MPO-vac baš prije trudnoće rekao da obavezno FT4 izvadim i pratim ako je ispod 15 da ne budu kvalitetne jajne stanice i tako je i bilo u mom slučaju!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mimi*, za odnos fT4 i kvalitete oocite moram priznati da prvi put čujem, ali po forumima i stranicama poliklinika vidim da trudnice vade fT4.. Npr;

http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Slobodni_tiroksin.html
http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Tiroksin.html

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma Ok ne kažem da ne vade ali samo govorim ono što je meni dr. rekao a to je da baš FT4 prije trudnoće jako bitan pogotovo ako je nizak

----------


## Konfuzija

Nizak ispod referentne vrijednosti ili unutar ref. vr. ali onizak?

----------


## Mali Mimi

unutar a nizak dakle meni je bio nekih 10,11 a sve ispod 15 mi je rekao da nije dobro

----------


## 123beba

meni su također, iako imam problema sa štitnjačom, ft4 vadili tek kada sam ostala trudna... do tada mi je uvijek bilo dovoljno t4, t3, tsh i anti-tpo...

----------


## tetadoktor

> Meni je moj MPO-vac baš prije trudnoće rekao da obavezno FT4 izvadim i pratim ako je ispod 15 da ne budu kvalitetne jajne stanice i tako je i bilo u mom slučaju!


i meni je tako rečeno. da je najbolje ako je urasponu od 17 do 19 prije stimulacije

----------


## frka

potpisujem MM i tetudoktor.

Konfuzija, meni se dogodilo da je TSH pao ispod 2, a fT4 ispod 10 - znači nije nužno da urednost jednog podrazumijeva urednost drugog.

----------


## dino84

Endokrinolog mi je napisao da izvadim i fT4 baš zbog toga što mi je TSH na gornjoj granici pa nije znao da li da mi da tablete ili ne. A na nalazu iz 2011. fT4 mi je bio 15,8, tako da ću ga ipak otići provjeriti. 

U svemu tome mene je najviše naljutilo što je na uputnici bilo lijepo sve napisano što treba napraviti po preporuci specijaliste, a ovi u laboratoriju su se napravili pametni i napravili samo ono što je po njima bilo potrebno. I onda mi se sestra još usudila reći da sam ja kriva jer sam trebala posebno naglasiti da te nalaze nosim endokrinologu.

----------


## bubekica

> I onda mi se sestra još usudila reći da sam ja kriva jer sam trebala posebno naglasiti da te nalaze nosim endokrinologu.


a kaj je mislila, da vadis nalaz da ga mozes uokvirit i objesit na zid? ufff... sva sreca da nije skupo privatno.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija, meni se dogodilo da je TSH pao ispod 2, a fT4 ispod 10 - znači nije nužno da urednost jednog podrazumijeva urednost drugog.


I kako si to riješila? Jesu ti pojačali terapiju ili nešto drugo?

----------


## frka

ja nikada nisam ni primala terapiju - TSH mi je bio oko 3,5 na što na VV-u nisu reagirali, a, s obzirom na to da mi sestra ima hipotireozu koja se aktivirala u trudnoći, sama sam izvadila fT4 i antitijela. sve je bilo ok i krenuli smo u postupak i kad sam zatrudnila, ponovila sam pretrage. TSH mi je pao ispod 2 (što je u trudnoći poželjno), ali mi je i fT4 roknuo ispod granice što je u principu bilo poprilično čudno. kontaktirala sam dr. R koji je rekao da bi to čak bilo za najmanju dozu Euthyroxa, ali, pošto je bilo ljeto kada se potreba organizma za tim hormonom smanjuje, rekao mi je da za sada ništa ne uzimam nego da dalje pratim stanje. kasnije se sve normaliziralo. uglavnom, dr. R kaže da zimi fT4 ne smije biti toliko nizak i da to zahtijeva terapiju. a inače, ako je TSH graničan, fT4 mora biti iznad 15. u protivnom kvaliteta js može biti slabija, kao i sama produkcija (ako se ne varam, upravo tako je bilo kod Male Mimi).

----------


## Mali Mimi

je tako je frka imala sam puno folikula a manje više svi bili prazni, u 2 slučaja mi se embrij prestao dijeliti pa nismo ni imali transfer ( i to je bio stimulirani ciklus) od kad sam na terapiji sve se sredilo sad su mi svi folikuli u stimulaciji puni i embriji su puno bolji

----------


## kiki30

Evo da vam se pridružim  :Smile:  ja već godinama uzimam euthyrox i uvijek mi je TSH oko 3,9-na to je mpo dr. govorio da je ok.Sad nakon 2.spontanog sam potražila drugo mišljenje i dobila odgovor da je TSH previsok,da mora bit ispod 2.Prije mj. dana sam dobila malo veću dozu tableta i evo ovaj tj. dobila nalaz i TSH je pao na 2,2.
To je sad dobro?Isto je dr. tražila f4 ali taj nalaz nisam dobila!
Nisam znala da TSH može tako utjecat na kvalitetu j.s

----------


## Konfuzija

Upravo iskopala nalaz od prije 6 mj., jedini kada sam vadila fT4: FT4 10,5; TSH 3,0.  U sljedećem ciklusu sam bila u postupku i od 6 folikula je bilo 5 dobrih j.s. i 2 8-stanična embrija 3. dan... ali možda je moglo biti i bolje, ne znam.. Dok složim sve komadiće puzle, bit ću prestara za bilo što. 
Curke, *Mimi, Frka, TD*..  :Naklon: 

*Kiki*, probaj još malo spustiti, oko je 1 je idealno.

----------


## tetadoktor

ja otprilike jednom u mjesec i po dana radim hormone TSH i fT4, i onda stanje javim svom mpo doktoru i dogovaramo za daljnju terapiju. jedino što sve obavljam privatno, jer mi posao ne dozvoljava da me previše vremena nema na poslu. izvadim krv prije odlaska na posao i za nekih sat vremena nalaz mi dodje na mail koji samo proslijedim doktoru.

Što se tiče vrijednosti TSH, naši mpo doktori preporučuju da se ide u postupak kad je TSH manji od 2,5 dok su američki standardi do 1.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Cure drage, a što ako je ft4 manji od 15 i pod tabletama? Povećava se terapija?

Moj MPO liječnik  se na TSH od 2,7 nije obazirao, kao u referentnim je vrijednostima. Nakon tri neuspješna IVF-a otišla sam kod endokrinologa i on se ipak odlučio na spuštanje do između  1 i 2, kaže to je poželjno pred trudnoću i u trudnoći. Za svaku mi kontrolu da ponovno vaditi ft3 i ft4, ali nikad nije komentirao ft4, koji je svaki put u referentnom intervalu, ali ispod 15. Prošli put je rekao da su vrijednosti idealne (14.40pmol/L).
Nakon što sam krenula s terapijom, ostala sam trudna nakon dva mjeseca (ne znam je li to pomoglo), ali se plod prestao razvijati što naravno može značiti da jajna stanica nije bila kvalitetna. 
Tko bi više bio pametan?  :neznam:

----------


## tetadoktor

Kyra, imaš pp

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Kyra, imaš pp


Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## ljube

Meni je mpo doktor na pitanje da li terapijom snižavati TSH koji je uvijek oko 3 rekao isto kao i frki da nema potrebe sve dok je fT4 iznad 15, a antitijela manja od maksimalne dozvoljene vrijednosti.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Meni je mpo doktor na pitanje da li terapijom snižavati TSH koji je uvijek oko 3 rekao isto kao i frki da nema potrebe sve dok je fT4 iznad 15, a antitijela manja od maksimalne dozvoljene vrijednosti.


A ovaj moj se uhvatio TSH k'o pijan plota, drugo ga ne zanima, antitijela sam isto samo jednom vadila... MPO-ovac ni pogledao nalaze nije, što reći... Poći privatniku, eto što.

----------


## frka

> Evo da vam se pridružim  ja već godinama uzimam euthyrox i uvijek mi je TSH oko 3,9-na to je mpo dr. govorio da je ok.Sad nakon 2.spontanog sam potražila drugo mišljenje i dobila odgovor da je TSH previsok,da mora bit ispod 2.Prije mj. dana sam dobila malo veću dozu tableta i evo ovaj tj. dobila nalaz i TSH je pao na 2,2.
> To je sad dobro?Isto je dr. tražila f4 ali taj nalaz nisam dobila!
> Nisam znala da TSH može tako utjecat na kvalitetu j.s


kiki, nekome tko je već na terapiji TSH MORA biti ispod ili oko 2 prije postupka. bolesna štitnjača pod hormonima i u trudnoći zna dodatno podivljati i zato je bitno da je TSH niži prije. jesi li u trudnoćama radila TSH? štitnjača može dovesti i do spontanog. obavezno provjeri fT4 i antitijela i u sljedećoj trudnoći kontroliraj TSH da bi se terapija korigirala ukoliko za to bude potrbe. i nađi dobrog endokrinologa koji ima sluha za MPO i problematiku štitne u trudnoći. nekome takav TSH neće stvarati probleme, a nekome će ometati začeće, utjecati na js i svaštanešto... 

sretno!

----------


## dino84

Moj fT4 je 11,2    12-22
Dode mi da ovima u bolnici naljepim taj nalaz na nos.

----------


## Mali Mimi

dino odi kod nekog endokrinologa, ovi naši liječnici (iz bolnice) ti na to baš ne obraćaju pozornost

----------


## snupi

moj 17 hidoksiprogesteron je  povišen , parametar mu je do 2,4 moj je 2, 7 rekao  je dr R. da skupim sve papire i da se vidimo!

----------


## ljube

Snupi, koliki su ti androstendion i testosteron, da li si vadila kortizol? Trebalo bi i njih gledati u korelaciji sa 17-hidroksiprogesteronom (17-OHP), iako ni ova tvoja vrijednost za 17-OHP nije alarmantna, pretpostavljam da su ti to nalazi sa Vuka, kod njih je referentni interval za folikularnu fazu od 0,3-2,42 nmol/L, dok je na Rebru interval malo širi (od 0,3-3 nmol/L za folikularnu fazu). Ajde javi kada obaviš kod dr. R, baš me zanima  :Smile: .

----------


## snupi

evo me androstendion jos nije stigao(10.03 bude  gotov nalaz) . Rađeno je na VV .  Testosteron je 1,9 kortizol 369(119-669), rekao je dr R čim dobijem androstendion  da se naručim za dalje  k njemu da mi veli kaj i kako dalje jer ne smije biti tak visoki, inace vađeno je 4 dan ciklusa!

----------


## tonka10

drage cure, evo da se i ja javim s nalazima hormona:
ft4 11,1 pmol/l (10,0 - 25,0)
t4 125,9 nmol/l (70,0 - 165,0)
ft3 6,3 pmol/l (3,6 - 7,8)
TSH 1,64 mIJ/L (0,4 - 4,2)
hTgAt <20,0 (<60,0)
TPO-At <10 (<20)
LH 9,4 IJ/L
FSH 7,8 IJ/L
Estradiol 98,6 pmol/L
PRL 11,0
AMH 29,4 pmol/L
na terapiji sam bromergonom(1X1) budući mi je prolaktin povišen a TSH uvijek bio iznad 3 dok nisam počela piti bromergon.
bila sam kod endokrinologice na rebru koja mi je rekla da se ne živciram i da je moj tsh sad idealan te ne trebam uzimati euthyrox dok god je takav. i sad tu pročitam za ovaj ft4 da bi trebao biti oko 15.
moj problem je što u stimulaciji dobijem nekvalitetne stanice i jedva doguram do transfera i sad si mislim da je to možda zbog toga.
možda ja brijem.. ne znam..
sutra ću MPO dr pokazati taj nalaz i pitati ga za mišljenje. budući je moj tsh sada super ali ovaj ft4 na donjoj granici, dali je možda u tome problem s mojim nekvalitetnim js.

----------


## Konfuzija

Može, a ne mora biti. Uglavnom, euthyrox na takav TSH ti nitko neće dati.

----------


## frka

pa ne znam baš da nitko neće... meni je dr u trudnoći rekao da bih trebala uzimati euthyrox iako mi je tsh pao na 1,5 baš zbog toga što je ft4 pao na oko 10. ali je isto tako rekao da ponovim pretragu u jesen jer je tijekom toplijeg dijela godine potreba za hormonima smanjena pa niže vrijednosti nisu toliki problem. no sad je zima i trebao bi biti iznad 15... i još ako je tsh prije bio oko 3 u kombinaciji s ovakvim ft4... ja bih pitala dr R za savjet... sumnjam da će u Vg imati imalo sluha za takav ft4...

----------


## frka

sad vidim da ti je tsh bio 3,9 - to, u kombinaciji s ft4 manjim od 15 je gotovo sigurno za terapiju. a i variranje tsh ukazuje na problem sa štitnom. svakako nađi endokrinologa koji ima sluha za MPO ili MPO-vca sa sluhom za imunologiju.

----------


## tonka10

tsh je sad ok jer pijem bromergon, čim ga prestanem piti, povisi se i prolaktin i tsh (proljetos mjesec dana nakon prestanka uzimanja bromergona je bio 4,47)
mislim da ću ići kod dr R po njegovo mišljenje

----------


## snupi

trebam pomoć moja znanica ide u Petrovu na mpo, naravila je sve nalaze i jučer su joj trebali dati lijekove i sedinom treceg krrenuti sa pikanjem. Dok je došla po ljekove stanje tsh bio joj je 3,5 i rekli su da mora ici endokrincu i da dobije terapiju i da poslije toga tek moze u postupak, Nalaz za stitnacu je rađen prije mjesec i pol. Danas je ponovo isla privatno izvaditi hormone i stanje tsh je 2,04. Kaj bi napravile u njenom slućaju?

----------


## frka

otišla bih endokrincu jer i variranje tsh može upućivati na problem. i obavezno bih izvadila ft4 (koji bi trebao biti iznad 15) i antitijela. i raspitala se koji endokrinac ima sluha za MPO.

----------


## Mali Mimi

*tonka* ja sam imala problem ko i ti niski ft4 isto mi je tako nekako bio i više puta nisam ni došla do transfera jer se j.s. ne bi oplodila ili bi se prestala razvijati, također imala sam i puno praznih folikula kad sam krenula sa terapijom svaki puta sam dogurala do transfera i brojčano stanje j.s. se povećalo, i evo nakon 2 godine terapije konačno sam i trudna. Također sam uzimala istovremeno i bromergon jer mi je i prolaktin bio malo povišen

----------


## tonka10

> *tonka* ja sam imala problem ko i ti niski ft4 isto mi je tako nekako bio i više puta nisam ni došla do transfera jer se j.s. ne bi oplodila ili bi se prestala razvijati, također imala sam i puno praznih folikula kad sam krenula sa terapijom svaki puta sam dogurala do transfera i brojčano stanje j.s. se povećalo, i evo nakon 2 godine terapije konačno sam i trudna. Također sam uzimala istovremeno i bromergon jer mi je i prolaktin bio malo povišen


a koju dozu su ti dali euthyroxa? 
znači, tebi se tsh nije zbog bromergona snizio na poželjnih 1-2, ili je? meni logika stvari kaže da će mi tsh postati prenizak ako još uvedem euthyrox, ali možda griješim..
i kojem liječniku ideš ako nije tajna.
hvala puno
i uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam istovremeno pila i jedno i drugo te 2 godine, Prvo sam bila na dozi 50 mg i nije mi se ft4 povećao iznad 15 i onda na 75 mg i to mi je bilo taman TSH mi je bio oko 1 čak malo ispod i nije mi padao niže nego što treba, a ne znam zašto bi ti bromergon snižavao TSH?
Išla sam kod dr. R u Vili na konzultacije i on mi je sugerirao što i kako, sad sam kod endokrinologa se prebacila u bolnicu da njega stalno ne gnjavim

----------


## tonka10

> Ja sam istovremeno pila i jedno i drugo te 2 godine, Prvo sam bila na dozi 50 mg i nije mi se ft4 povećao iznad 15 i onda na 75 mg i to mi je bilo taman TSH mi je bio oko 1 čak malo ispod i nije mi padao niže nego što treba, a ne znam zašto bi ti bromergon snižavao TSH?
> Išla sam kod dr. R u Vili na konzultacije i on mi je sugerirao što i kako, sad sam kod endokrinologa se prebacila u bolnicu da njega stalno ne gnjavim


Bromergon mi je snizio prl a posljedično se snizio i tsh. 
dr dmitrović je objasnila kako se oba luče iz istog dijela mozga i kad snizimo prolaktin, tsh će doći u idealne vrijednosti za ostvarivanje trudnoće.
tako je i bilo..

ali za ovaj ft4 me nitko nije tražio kontrolu, to sam išla samoinicijativno.
budem i ja išla kod dr R po mišljenje, ne zeza mi se više sa stimulacijama uzalud

----------


## tetadoktor

> trebam pomoć moja znanica ide u Petrovu na mpo, naravila je sve nalaze i jučer su joj trebali dati lijekove i sedinom treceg krrenuti sa pikanjem. Dok je došla po ljekove stanje tsh bio joj je 3,5 i rekli su da mora ici endokrincu i da dobije terapiju i da poslije toga tek moze u postupak, Nalaz za stitnacu je rađen prije mjesec i pol. Danas je ponovo isla privatno izvaditi hormone i stanje tsh je 2,04. Kaj bi napravile u njenom slućaju?


za početak, nisi napisala da li je u međuvremenu pila euthyrox. ovakvo stanje TSH je zadovoljavajuće za mpo (prihvaća se da početni TSH bude do 2,50), ali je isto tako bitno da se pretrage uvijek rade u istom laboratoriju zbog reagensa i što boljeg usporednog rezultata. uz TSH obavezno raditi i vrijednost fT4

----------


## Ozana

da li radite nalaze hormona kad ste u postupku? ili ih radite ciklus prije postupka?

----------


## tetadoktor

> da li radite nalaze hormona kad ste u postupku? ili ih radite ciklus prije postupka?


koji hormoni su u pitanju?

----------


## Konfuzija

Kako objašnjavate ovo

http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...p?f=70&t=11456

?

Nove spoznaje or vot?

----------


## snupi

dobro i kaj da si mislimo , sad sam ful zbunjena, ne znam kaj da velim moja štitnjača je za sad šljakla. Ali mi ostali hormoni skaču, malo jedan, drugi , treci!

----------


## bubekica

> Kako objašnjavate ovo
> 
> http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...p?f=70&t=11456
> 
> ?
> 
> Nove spoznaje or vot?


sto te buni?

----------


## Kadauna

> sto te buni?


vjerujem TSH veći od 2, zar ne, to te zbunjuje Konfuzija??

----------


## frka

zbunjuje je ft4 od 11 koji je kak ti uredan. može biti da su u pitanju nove spoznaje jer mi je isti dr 2010.g. rekao da mi ft4 od oko 10 nije ok za trudnoću, ali u hladnijem dijelu godine. ljeti je to ok jer su potrebe za hormonom manje...

----------


## Mali Mimi

pa jeste vidjeli da je taj post od 2008 godine znači radi se prije o starim spoznajama ja sam bila kod njega 2010 ja mislim isto mi je rekao i frki

----------


## snupi

i ja sam bila na bromergonu i sad mi je normalan tsh mi je uvijek bio 1,4-1,6 maksimalno sa 2 da li je to  ok?

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel  ft4  slobodni   ??  i kako se on   dize  tj.  popravlja  (  zapelo mi  za oko ovo  da  pisete  da ne  valja kad  je  ispod  15  )  
jel se to  popravi  sa  euthyroxom

----------


## Konfuzija

Ma da, taj fT4 me muči.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> jel  ft4  slobodni   ??  i kako se on   dize  tj.  popravlja  (  zapelo mi  za oko ovo  da  pisete  da ne  valja kad  je  ispod  15  )  
> jel se to  popravi  sa  euthyroxom


da crvenkapice

----------


## Majuška

evo, meni isti dr. ovaj tjedan potvrdio da je moj ft4 OK (13) dok je TSH normalan..

----------


## Konfuzija

TSH zapravo i nije hormon štitnjače, već hipofize. Zato mi zanimljivo ovo što piše* Tonka* kako joj se TSH i prolaktin (koji je također hormon hipofize) zajedno dižu i spuštaju... Da se ne radi o poremećaju hipofize? Tonka, jesi bila kod endokrinologa?
*Snupi*, razina TSH u serumu može varirati i unutar jednoga dana. 
(Piše tude: http://www.vasdoktor.com/medicina-od...ofize-hipofiza)

----------


## Ozana

> koji hormoni su u pitanju?


Svi polni hormoni.. prolaktin, progesteron, estrogen, testosteron.. i hormoni stitne. PItam jer sam ih davno vadila, a niko mi nije trazio da ih vadim pred postupak ili u toku njega...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> evo, meni isti dr. ovaj tjedan potvrdio da je moj ft4 OK (13) dok je TSH normalan..


A koliki ti je TSH?

----------


## tonka10

> TSH zapravo i nije hormon štitnjače, već hipofize. Zato mi zanimljivo ovo što piše* Tonka* kako joj se TSH i prolaktin (koji je također hormon hipofize) zajedno dižu i spuštaju... Da se ne radi o poremećaju hipofize? Tonka, jesi bila kod endokrinologa?
> *Snupi*, razina TSH u serumu može varirati i unutar jednoga dana. 
> (Piše tude: http://www.vasdoktor.com/medicina-od...ofize-hipofiza)



jesam, najprije sam otišla endokrinologu, to je bilo još prije MPO priče. on je povišen prl povezao sa stresom na poslu a za tsh napravio uzv štitnjače i konstatirao kako je sve ok. (tad nisam još imala nalaz ft4) 
tražio me da ponovim prl s tim da sam morala pola sata prije vađenja krvi mirovati i tada je zaista prl bio samo malo povišen.
kako se trudnoća nije dogodila ni u narednih nekoliko mjeseci odlučila sam otići k MPO doc i tad mi je uveden bromergon s kojim su se vrijednosti tsh i prl dovele do idealnih.
kojeg endokrinologa bi mi preporučila? ovaj kojem sam išla očito nije povezao sve i ne bi njemu opet išla. dali bi dr R bio dobar izbor?

----------


## valiana

Evo i ja sad digla svoj nalaz hormona vadila 3.dan ciklusa.
E2 197 pmol/l
LH3.6 IU/l
FSH 7.4 IU/l
Prolaktin 489 mIU/l
TSH 0.887mIU/L
ft4 15.62 pmol/L
testesteron ukupni 2.75nmol/L
Anti-tpo 0.57kIU/L
Od prošlog nalaza povečao mi se prolaktin i to duplo pa me zanima jel kaj to utječe na ET KOJI PLANIRAM U 4.mj.? :Idea: Hvala

----------


## snupi

valiana jos ti je u granicama normale moj je bio u 11. mj 900.

----------


## Majuška

> A koliki ti je TSH?



dvica

----------


## Mali Mimi

Moj je bio 3,80 uz taj niski FT4, čak je sad i bolnička endokrinologica rekla da je dobro da me stavio na terapiju. Iako su mi nalazi bili još u "okvirima" ja sam pored problema s neplodnosti imala i onaj osjećaj ko da mi je ponekad knedla u grlu i srce bi mi počelo lupati ko ludo iz čista mira

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Svi polni hormoni.. prolaktin, progesteron, estrogen, testosteron.. i hormoni stitne. PItam jer sam ih davno vadila, a niko mi nije trazio da ih vadim pred postupak ili u toku njega...


Ozana ti hormoni se vade prije postupka u tijeku postupka nema smisla jer ti neće dati realnu sliku a ako postoji neki problem onda je kasno za terapiju ako si već započela s postupkom

----------


## Konfuzija

> kojeg endokrinologa bi mi preporučila?


Eh, kad bih to znala već bi mi dotični bio najbolji frend  :Wink: . 




> Moj je bio 3,80 uz taj niski FT4, čak je sad i bolnička endokrinologica rekla da je dobro da me stavio na terapiju. Iako su mi nalazi bili još u "okvirima" ja sam pored problema s neplodnosti imala i onaj osjećaj ko da mi je ponekad knedla u grlu i srce bi mi počelo lupati ko ludo iz čista mira


Mislim da ta "knedla" ima veze sa stresom, tj. primijetim to kod sebe i uz terapiju u osobito stresnim situacijama.

----------


## Mali Mimi

a može biiti jer mi je i prolaktin visok bio, ali uz terapiju više nisam to primjetila a bila sam u stresnim situacijama

----------


## Ozana

> Ozana ti hormoni se vade prije postupka u tijeku postupka nema smisla jer ti neće dati realnu sliku a ako postoji neki problem onda je kasno za terapiju ako si već započela s postupkom


Pa da znam.. zadnje sam vadila 2008 godine, od tada mi niko nije trazio nove hormone. Svakako cu ih uraditi prije novog postupka.

----------


## kiki30

cure,evo dobila sam nalaze hormona prije postupka,vadila sam 3.dan ciklusa
TSH-1,75
ft4-16,3
ft3-5,84
LH-3,99
FSH-7,83
PROLAKTIN -275
ESTRADIOL-229

Do sad sam vadila TSH koji često kontroliram jer uzimam euthyrox!Tako da znam da je ok.
šta mislite o ovim drugim hormonima,iskreno baš se ne razumijem a ništa mi ne piše kolika je granica normale

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiki meni se čini sve u najboljem redu

----------


## snupi

stigao moj nalz sa vv sad imam poviseni androstendiom

----------


## jolkica

dragi svi,
dok čekam da odem kod svoje dr. kaj mislite o nalazu:
 smanjen TSH 0,06  ( ref: 0,27-4,2) a povišen slobodni testosteron 2,22 ( ref:0,5-2,06 )
sve druge vrijedosti nalaza hormona u granicama normale.
 :Bye:

----------


## Konfuzija

Uf, taj TSH je baš mali, jolkice..

Molim vas, ako tko zna gdje se u državnoj klinici može izvaditi INHIBIN B? Privatnih mi je zbrljotina dosta.

----------


## snupi

probaj nazvati rebro ili vinogradsku!

----------


## tikki

Ja sam vadila inhibin B u vinogradskoj prije godinu dana, ali sam morala nadoplatiti (ne sječam se koliko)

----------


## Konfuzija

Nema ništa, nitko ne vadi inhibin trenutno, iznazivala sve.

----------


## Kadauna

*netko je neki dan pitao, dakle AMH se u N. Sadu vadi u 
**MEDLAB LABORATORIJA*
Ilije Ognjanovića 1
21000 NOVI SAD
 +381 21 6622 322

za ca. 20 EUR, takvu sam informaciju dobila i za Beograd.

Po cjenovniku rekla bih da i rade Inhibin B: 
http://www.medlab.rs/wp-content/cenovnik%20net.pdf

----------


## Kadauna

> *netko je neki dan pitao, dakle AMH se u N. Sadu vadi u 
> **MEDLAB LABORATORIJA*
> Ilije Ognjanovića 1
> 21000 NOVI SAD
>  +381 21 6622 322
> 
> za ca. 20 EUR, takvu sam informaciju dobila i za Beograd.
> 
> Po cjenovniku rekla bih da i rade Inhibin B: 
> http://www.medlab.rs/wp-content/cenovnik%20net.pdf



krv se u N. Sad može poslati poštom - nalaze dobivate mailom, iako ne znam kako to uopće funkcionira s prekograničnim slanjem krvnog uzorka!? no dobro  :Smile: ))  Ali je ovaj info sigurno vrlo bitan za sve naše Slavonke  - kojma je bliže i jeftinije AMH napraviti u N. Sadu nego u Zagrebu.

----------


## vedre

Evo i mojih na 4 dc

tsh 1,01 (0,3-3,6)
fsh 6,60 (1,8-9,4)
lh 4,00 (0,8-10,4)
prolaktin 565 (81-597)
dhea 4,70 (1,8-9,8)
testosteron 3,40 (0,4-2,74)
estradiol 0,50 (0,11-0,65)
progesteron 21 dc. 41,50 (2,2-5,7)

----------


## zelimo_bebu

TSH ti je dosta nizak, pa bi ti savjetovala posjet endokrinologu. Štitnjaču ako do sada nisi pregledavala, odi i provjeri svakako..ovi ostali hormoni su u normali, osim prolaktina koji je na gornjoj granici - jesi li odležala išta prije vađenja krvi?

----------


## Vrci

Pa tsh je u redu, kažu da za trudnoću idealno ide oko 1-2

Moj je sad zadnjih skoro god dana (na terapiji) 0.65, i svi su rekli da je to ok

----------


## nina977

Tsh  je idealan.

----------


## vedre

Bila sam na uzv štitnjače kod privatnika prije 2 mj i sve je bilo uredu.prolaktin mi nije nikad bio ovako visok.izvadila sam ga nekih 45 min nakon buđenja.a ovaj testosteron 3,40 (0,4-2,74). Jeli to ok?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Kod nas se *prl* vadi tek nakon što odležiš pola sata prije samog vađenja krvi ( u labu)...možda je zato viši, kod mene je bilo tako kad sam odbila ležanje jer mi se žurilo na posao  :Smile: 
A TSH..meni se čini granično nizak...ne znam, nisam stručna toliko, no možda bi trebala izvaditi ostale hormone i antitijela štitnjače....

----------


## bubekica

tsh je uredan, testosteron je povisen.

----------


## tetadoktor

taj tsh je po američkim standardima, znači odličan

----------


## Argente

> tsh je uredan, testosteron je povisen.


X
Mada je logično pomisliti da je najbolje biti u sredini ref. vrijednosti, u ovom slučaju je bolje biti malo više prema dolje nego prema gore. Već se na n tema pisalo o tome da je za potrebe trudnoće poželjno da TSH ne prelazi 2.
Interesantan je ovaj povišeni testosteron u kombinaciji s niskim AMH...vjerujem da bi spodoba tu imala nešto za reći.

----------


## vedre

Cure, hvala na pomoći.vezano za Prl...vadila sam ga nekih 30-45 min nakon buđenja i isto sam žurila na posao.može bit da je zato i povišen.a za Tsh čitam po forumima razna mišljenja.no najčudniji mi je ovaj visoki testosteron, kako i Argente kaže, upravo zbog mog niskog amh???

----------


## Mali Mimi

TSH ti je super vjeruj mi, ja sam bila na terapiji dok nisam postigla otprilike te vrijednosti koje ti sad imaš, prolaktin mi je isto bio malo povišen ili graničan u nekoliko slučajeva i bila sam na terapiji zbog toga, iako neki nisu tome obraćali pozornost ali dr. R je rekao da je to visoko i stavio me na terapiju, probaj još jednom izvaditi da provjeriš.
Za ovaj testosteron se ne kužim pa neću komentirati!

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam niti ja sigurno za testo, ali ja sam bila 2 mj na diane tabletama da mi se on snizi...

----------


## Aerin

> Evo i mojih na 4 dc
> 
> tsh 1,01 (0,3-3,6)
> fsh 6,60 (1,8-9,4)
> lh 4,00 (0,8-10,4)
> prolaktin 565 (81-597)
> dhea 4,70 (1,8-9,8)
> testosteron 3,40 (0,4-2,74)
> estradiol 0,50 (0,11-0,65)
> progesteron 21 dc. 41,50 (2,2-5,7)


Gdje si vadila tsh? Vidim da su kod vas pametniji kod nas u kbc Ri ref vrijednosti su 0,3-5,0
U Suncu u Ri su 0,27-4,2 
A u Zgu sestre milosrdnice 94e su bile vrij. 0,32-4,1

Ovi nasi u Ri imaju malo previsoku gornju granicu, a tvoj TSH je idealan i ne moras nikog posjetiti.. Uf kad bi moj bio takav  :Sad:

----------


## vedre

U Splitu sam vadila.

----------


## snupi

Moj prolaktin je opet veliki 846,18 , ima tko viska bromergona?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Imam ja snupi ali to ionako dobiješ preko socijalnog šta ne?

----------


## snupi

Hvala Mali Mini uspijela nabaviti na recept, to je bilo u slucaju da mo moj socijalac ne napise  recept(mjere predostroznosti) , počinjem sa pikanjem ta 10 dana i sa bromergonima!

----------


## mimi81

Evo moj nalaz je rađen 3. dc nakon estrofema i duphastona prošli ciklus, nalaz je sljedeći:
ca 125 18,2 U/ml
prolaktin 231 mU/L
fsh 7,54 IU/L
lh 13,90 IU/L
estradiol 2255 pmol/L
tsh 3,140 mIU/L

Estradiol mi se čini nenormalan, što vi kažete?

----------


## snupi

Žene folikularna faza: 46 - 607 pmol/L
Žene sredina ciklusa: 315 – 1828 pmol/L
Žene lutealna faza: 161 – 774 pmol/L
Žene postmenopauza: 18,4 – 201 pmol/L
Trudnoća 1. trimestar: 789 - >15.781 pmol/L

----------


## snupi

Mimi81 zakaj ti je tak visok, od cega?

----------


## mimi81

Mislim da je od cisti na jajnicima, ali ne znam točno...

----------


## Aerin

Evo ovo su moji nalazi.. Tsh mi je jasan, ok previsoka doza (il je pre niska nikad na zelenu granu)

----------


## crvenkapica77

visok  DHEA -s   11,3  (  0.9- 5.8 )
sta  to sad znaci   
pijem  dhea  tablete  oko  14  dana  
jel  moguce  od  njih  

zna li tko  nesto  o  tome   ?

----------


## ljube

crvenkapice, koju dozu piješ?
zeznuto je to što nisi čekirala razinu dhea-s prije korištenja da vidiš koliki ti je i trebaš li to uopće piti
u principu se krene s 25 mg, nakon dva-tri tjedna izvadi krv i onda se prilagodi doza

----------


## crvenkapica77

pila sam  3x1  od  25mg  
ne pijem od danas  vise  , prestala  rekao  dr.  
ali me zanima  hoce  li mi  sad  dhea-s  pasti  ?
i  dali je moguce   da  mi  za  cca  14 dana  naraste kako  sam  pila   .....ma  sigurno mi je i inace  visok   dhea-s  hormon

----------


## žužy

Stigao je i moj nalaz hormona,vađeni su 4.dc na VV;
Estradiol: 233 (99-448)
Prolaktin: 723 (71-556)
DHEA-S: 6,2 (0,6-7,2)
SHBG: 77,7 (18,2-135,5)
FAI: 2,6 (0,65-10,9)
Testosteron: 2,0 (0,4-2,6)
FSH: 8,04 (3,89-8,78)
LH: 5,74 (2,12-10,89)
AMH: 28,4 (0-75,7)
TSH: 3,29 (0,55-4,78)
Inzulin: 59,7 (21-174)
Glukoza: 5,4 (4,4-6,4)

U napomeni za prl piše: U uzorku seruma je izrađen test probira makroprolaktina i on nije uzrok hiperprolaktinemije.
Malo me sad brine taj prl...prije god. i pol je bio mrvu iznad ref. vrijednosti i svi su rekli da je nalaz uredan.Sad baš odskače.

Isto kao i TSH,u ljeti mi je bio 0,51 a sad je podosta skočio.
Ostalo mi se čini ok..
Ima tko kakav komentar.

----------


## Stena

Evo i moj nalaz-4. dc
AMH-*26.1* (0-75.7)
Slobodni testosteron-*6.5* (0.2-14.2 
                                      Postmenopauza 
                                      0.4-5.9)
TSH-*2.70* (0.55-4.78)
anti-TPO-*<28.0* (<60)
LH-*5.53* (2.12-10.89)
FSH-*6.47* (3.89-8.78)
Estradiol-*165* (99-448)
Prolaktin-*241* (71-566
                     Postmenopauza
                     58-416)
DHEA-S-*5.2* (0.5-10.6)

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Halo!!

Bila bi Vam jako zahvalna kad bi netko protumačio moj nalaz:

Dakle: TSH 0,88, fT4 1,01 

Ovaj TSH mi je ok za postupak. Ali da li ovakav odnos TSH i fT4 ukazuje na disfunkciju štitnjače?

fT3 sad nisam vadila  - a prije mjesec dana sam imala ove vrijednosti: ft3: 3.79 (1.71-3.71), ft4: 0.92 (0.70-1.48); TSH: 0.11 (0.35-4.94)

----------


## Konfuzija

Gdje si to vadila? Čudne neke referentne vrijednosti za ft4. Jesi dobro prepisala?  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

anka kak ti je tsh tak nizak'

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam u zadnjem postupku imala tsh 0,65, rekli su da je to ok jer se od svega ionako digne. Pogotovo zbog trudnoce

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Konfuzija* - evo upravo sam pogledala, provjerila i točno sam prepisala. Takve su referentne vrijednosti u općoj bolnici ovdje. 

Skužila sam da je dok vjerojatno htio da provjerim fT3 jer mi je on zadnji put bio izvan referentnih vrijednosti - a ne fT4. Njegova greška. 

Snupi - prije zadnjeg postupka kad sam vadila TSH mi je bio 1,25. Sad mi je niži. Ne znam za kaj. 

Ali zanima me, jer mi i mama i sestra imaju probleme s štitnjačom. Ne kužim se u to- mislim da one imaju hipo (a to je kad je TSH previsok, ili?).


Da li vi smatrate da je ovo problematično za začeće? Zvala sam med. sestru u Petrovu - ona veli da je TSH idealan. Ali što je s odnosom fT3 i fT4?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Vrci* - dakle tad ti je bio dobitan postupak? Jesi kontrolirala TSH u trudnoći?

----------


## Vrci

Da, taman pred postupak sam vadila i bio je uvijek oko 0,50-0,70. U trudnoci mi je prvo narastao na 1,10, pa dosao do 2,mislim jednom bio ispod 3,pa opet malo pao. Sad cekam nove rezultate

----------


## snupi

ja svoj nisam konrolirala u trudnoci, a prije postupaka uvijek mi je bio oko 1,50 sto su rekli da je super ali vodila sam rat sa prolaktinom!

----------


## jantara

svugdje nalazim objašnjenja za visok prolaktin a meni je stigao ovakav nalaz:
amh   45.6 (0-75,7)
slob.testosteron   8   (0,2-14,2)
tsh         0,85   (0,55-4,78)
anti tpo   <  28
lh     4,88     (2,12-10,89)
fsh     5,17   (3,89-8,78)
estradiol     189    (99-448)
*prolaktin     82*   (71-566)
dhea-s       6,3   (0,6-7,2)

dakle prolaktin je na donjoj granici, hormoni su rađeni 3dc, dijagnoza je sekundarni sterilitet

----------


## Konfuzija

*Anka*, TSH je ok, ali ti je za trudnoću jako bitan ft4. Moj dr. kaže da bi smio biti ispod 15, možeš li prepisati mjernu jedinicu za njega, trebalo bi ti pisati na nalazu?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Konfuzija

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ey, nisam imala signala na mobaču,...

Dakle ponovni pokušaj: mjerna jedinica za fT4 je ng/dl. Je li onda ok ili ne?

----------


## ljube

anka, faktor konverzije ng/dL u pmol/L je 12,8 pa si izračunaj koliki ti je fT4 u uobičajenijim jedinicama

----------


## Konfuzija

Eto ga, ljube riješila stvar.  :Smile:

----------


## crna-ovčica

moze mala pomoc od onih koje se kuže u hormone, ovo su sve vrijednosti sa mojih nalaza:

PROGESTERON 22DC 11,91 ref: 1,7 – 27,0
TSH: 3,55 ref. 0,3 – 5
Ft4 11,7 ref 11,5-22,7

hormoni vađeni na 3dc:
LH: 3,73 ref: 2,4-12,6 
FSH 5,22 ref: 3,5-12,5
PROLAKTIN 195 ref: 102-496
ESTRADIOL: 136,8 ref 46-607

kolko se meni čini sve je ok, jedino me brine štitnjača malo...tek krajem 1 mj idem kod gin na pregled. Šta vi mislite?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Onda je sve super! Puno hvala!

I nek nam Nova bude bolja od stare!!! @-}--

----------


## Stena

Pozdrav,evo cure koje imate iskustva škicnite moj nalaz hormona (4.dc). Što mislite,jel u redu?
AMH-26.1 (0-75.7)
Slobodni testosteron-6.5 (0.2-14.2 
Postmenopauza 
0.4-5.9)
TSH-2.70 (0.55-4.78)
anti-TPO-<28.0 (<60)
LH-5.53 (2.12-10.89)
FSH-6.47 (3.89-8.78)
Estradiol-165 (99-448)
Prolaktin-241 (71-566
Postmenopauza
58-416)
DHEA-S-5.2 (0.5-10.6)

_Neka nam nova 2014.g svima pokloni mirišljave smotuljke!!!!!_

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mog nalaza hormona, pa nek neko iskusniji prokomentira  :Smile: 

Estradiol:   188 (ref.vrijednosti: 77-921)
LH:            5.7 (ref.vrijednosti: 2.4-6.6)
FSH:          5.1 (ref.vrijednosti: 3.0-8.1)
Prolaktin:   351 (ref.vrijednosti: 109-557)
TSH:          0.956 (ref.vrijednosti: 0.350-5.000)

----------


## ljube

Strašna, to ti je sve super.  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Cure evo i mog nalaza hormone, vađeni 4. dc
Prolaktin - 375
*FSH - 8,51*
*LH - 9,15*
Estradiol - 218,70
Testosteron - 0,94
Tsh - 1,660
Malo me muči fsh i lh, jel lh treba biti niži od fsh? Što to znači, jel to razlog što sa izvrsnim amh loše reagiran na stimulaciju (puregon + cetrotide 3 js)??? Spremam se sljedeći ciklus u postupak!

----------


## ljube

Loly, nije to baš toliko visok LH, tj. nema tu inverzije LH/FSH, a sam LH nije uzrok loše reakcije na stimulaciju.

----------


## Argente

Meni ovaj estradiol malo vuče na višu, a testosteron na nižu stranu.
Daj referentne vrijednosti.

----------


## Loly

Evo ga s referentnim vrijednostima:
prolaktin 375 mU/L (102 - 496)
fsh 8,51 IU/L (00 - 9999)
lh 9,15 IU/L (00 - 9999)
estradiol 218,70 pmol/L (00 - 9999)
testosteron 0.94 nmol/L (0.29-1.67)
tsh 1.660 mIU/L (0.270-4.200)

----------


## Strašna

> Evo ga s referentnim vrijednostima:
> prolaktin 375 mU/L (102 - 496)
> fsh 8,51 IU/L (00 - 9999)
> lh 9,15 IU/L (00 - 9999)
> estradiol 218,70 pmol/L (00 - 9999)
> testosteron 0.94 nmol/L (0.29-1.67)
> tsh 1.660 mIU/L (0.270-4.200)


Omg čudne neke referentne vrijednosti. LH, FSH, Estradiol do 9999???

----------


## ljube

> Omg čudne neke referentne vrijednosti. LH, FSH, Estradiol do 9999???


Moram priznati da i ja prvi puta vidim ovakve referentne intervale za LH, FSH i Estradiol. To mora biti neka greška.

----------


## Strašna

Kod mene su bile ovakve referentne vrijednosti za folikularnu fazu.
Estradiol: 77-921
 LH: 2.4-6.6
 FSH: 3.0-8.1
 Prolaktin: 109-557
 TSH: 0.350-5.000
To mi je nekak velika razlika s ovim vrijednostima od Loly.

----------


## Loly

Meni je isto to bilo malo čudno, što znači da mi je npr. lh 5678 da je to ok, u referentnim je vrijednostima??? Glupost!!! Ne znam što da mislim. Sad sam pogledala nalaz od prošle god., iste su referentne vrijednosti!

----------


## Strašna

O bože..pa jel razvrstano po fazama? Ono folikularna itd....

----------


## Strašna

Po tome ispada da se FSH, LH i E2 nebi trebali ni vadit...jer sumnjam da netko nije u referentnim...po tome...

----------


## Argente

Greška je nego šta je, pitaj ih Loly da ti daju prave ref. vrijednosti jer recimo u labu gdje sam ja vadila je FSH imao interval do 12, a kod Strašne do 8 - a prilično je velika razlika jel imaš FSH 8 u intervalu do 8 ili u onom do 12

----------


## Argente

i povlačim ono o testosteronu sad kad sam vidjela interval

----------


## Loly

Trazit cu da mi daju prave ref. vrijednosti za svaku fazu ciklusa, jer je ovo bas besmisleno!

----------


## Loly

Evo me s ref. intervalima:
prolaktin 127 - 637
fsh 3,5 - 12,5
lh 2,4 - 12,6
estradiol 46 - 607,6

Po ovome su mi nalazi ok, mada me isto malo plaši lh veći od fsh, pogotovo što mi par zadnjih ciklusa menga nekad dođe 28., a nekad 36 dan.

----------


## Inesz

Loly,
a jesi li vadila amh?

----------


## Loly

> Loly,
> a jesi li vadila amh?


Jesam, 33,5 pmol/L to je optimalna plodnost, ako se ne varam!

----------


## kalemica

molim za pomoć malo iskusne koje znaju i kuže se... i savjeti će mi puno značiti... u pitanju su hormoni štitnjače...   estradidol e2  mi je 37, lutropin  LH 3.4,folitropin FSH 4.8, prolaktin 517, trijoditironin T3 1.62,tireotropni hormon TSH 2.404, TIROKSIN SLOB ft4 12.20 testosteron,ukupni 2.06........... :Sad:

----------


## ljube

kalemica, ajde napiši i referentne intervale

----------


## kalemica

ljube:ref. interval: E2- (77-921), LH-(2.4-6.6), FSH-(3.0-8.1), PROLAKTIN-(109-557),TRIJODITIRONIN-(0.89-2.44),TIREOTROPNI HORMON TSH-(0.350-5.000),TIROKSIN FT4-(9.00-19.05), TESTOSTERON-(0.45-3.75).. SKUŽILA SAM DA JE SVE DONEKLE DOBRO OSIM OVOG PRVOG E2 MI JE 37 A NORMALNO JE (77-921)

----------


## vatra86

Evo i ja vadila hormone, po meni su ok, a onaj ko se kuzi vise i misli da nisu nek iskomentira.
Prolaktin 283,7 mIU/L (102-496)
FSH 8,0 IU/L (3,5-12,5)
LH 8,1 IU/L (2,4-12,6)
Estradiol 300,3 pmol/L (46-607)
Testosteron 1,4 nmol/L (0,29-1,67)

Ovo u zagradi su ref.vrijednosti, jos cekam progesteron. Hvala.

----------


## Argente

kalemica, strpi se malo, nemamo puno stručnjaka za hormone ovdje...osim  toga, savjetujem ti da u isti post staviš i tvoj nalaz i referentni  interval i urednije to napišeš, velikim slovima samo hormone - možda  zvuči banalno ali ljudima se ne da skrolati gore-dolje i uspoređivati.  Koji dan si vadila hormone?

vatro, nisam veliki kužer u hormone ali ovi tvoji mi izgledaju super  :Wink:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ajd sad i mene educirajte... Ja sam mislila da mlađe cure imaju niži FSH.. Moj je 7 a u 40-oj sam. Vatro, nemoj paničariti, ovo su čisto moje bube u glavi.  :Wink:

----------


## ljube

*Konfuzija*, bube u glavi, a FSH ko u mladice  :Smile: , koja ti je gornja granica ref. intervala?
Inace, gonadotropini su dosta varijabilni i znaju varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa.

*kalemica*, taj niži estradiol uz ovaj savršeni FSH po meni nije zabrinjavajući, budeš malo i svog dr. o tom ispitala pa nam javi ovdje kakav je bio komentar.
Inače jedan od razloga za nizak E2 zna biti kod niskog BMI-a ili intenzivnog vježbanja.
Tek uz povišeni FSH niske vrijednosti E2 mogu ukazivati na dijagnozu preranog iscrpljenja jajnika.

----------


## kalemica

ljube. hvala sada si me utješila idem u srijedu kod doktora pa sam nestrpljiva.

----------


## mima32

Stigli su i moji nalazi hormona (nitko mi ih inace nije trazio za MPO), pa sam radila samo AMH i testosteron.
AMH 7.5pmol/L
Jasno mi je da je to nisko, ali koliko je to los nalaz? (imam samo desni jajnik)
Slobodni testosteron 32.3 pmol/L (ref. 0.2-14.2)
Testosteron 2.6nmol/L (ref. 0.4-2.6)
Kako povisen testosteron utjece na cijeli IVF? Kako ga smanjiti?

----------


## ljube

mima32, vrijednost AMH je snižena, ali ne drastično (posebice kada se uzme u obzir da je samo jedan jajnik). 
Ono što mi nije jasno zašto si radila isključivo testosteron i to da te nitko nije tražio komplet nalaze hormonskog statusa, gdje si u postupku, kod kojeg liječnika?
Trebala bi napraviti hormone 3.dan ciklusa (FSH, LH, prolaktin, E2, SHBG, napraviti androgene kompletno (uz slobodni i ukupni testosteron još i androstendion, DHEA-S), TSH/fT4, antitijela TG/TPO, da se vidi cijela slika, ovako parcijalno je nedostatno za MPO. 
Obično kod povišenih vrijednosti testost. ide niskodozirana antiandrogena hormonska kontracepcija.

----------


## mima32

Hvala na odgovoru. Testosteron jer znam da mi je prije bio povisen pa sam pila Diane 35. pa me zanimalo. Inace sam na Sv. Duhu. A vidjet cu i trzit da radim ostatak

----------


## Strašna

Danas stigao i nalaz od pregesterona...na 21.dc. kaže 0,6 (ref.vrijednosti od 3,8-50,6).....blah

----------


## jo1974

eto i mene sa svojim mukama:
vitamin D  19,6 L  nmol/I    ref.  50-80
Feritin  85.13  ng/ml          ref.  4.63-  204.00
prolaktin    655.1  H  mu/L   ref.  72-511 
FSH       4.3  mu/ml
LH    12.0   MU/ML
ESTRADIOL   122  poml/L
testosteron  1.53  nmol/L   
ft3     2.61  pg/ml
ft4     1.23 ng/dl

TSH    1.38  uIU/ml  

još čekam dhea-s   i neke druge nalaze koje su otišle kod moje doktorice ni sama neznam šta sve nisam tražila da odradim,jer ja već standardno dolazim sa papirićima a pošto nema nas takih puno moja ginekologinja ispunjava mi sve želje,sve ovo radila na svoju incijativu jer sam i postupak odgodila jer sam sumnjala na neke nepravilnosti,recite šta vi mislite o ovome,sve je rađeno 2 dc.

----------


## ljube

jo, za prolaktin bi trebala terapija, vidi to s dr., odnos lh/fsh je pcos-ovski, štitnjača ok

----------


## bella77

mene muči omjer lh/fsh:
FSH: 7,6 (3,9-8,8)
LH: 2,6 (2,1-10,9)
ostali hormoni:
TSH: 1,94 (0,27-4,2)
e2 56 (27-122)
prl 158 (71-566)

malo sam googlala, pa kaže da je taj omjer posljedica niske ovarijske rezerve. To kod mene nije slučaj obzirom da sam u prošlom ivfu od 27 gonala imala 9 js i blagu hiper stimulaciju. a u ovom sad idemo sa 2 monopura/dan i ciljamo na 6-7 js. pa me zanima ima li neko drugo objašnjenje ovog omjera? dr je rekla samo da je to uzrok lošim ovulacijama, a mene bi sad zanimalo ako netko zna detaljnije... hvala

----------


## KrisZg

Ako mi netko moze protumaciti,hvala, ref.vrijed. za folikularnu fazu, krv vadena  2dc


17-hidroksiprogesteron *3.0* (0.3-2.4)

slobodni teste.8.7 (0.2-14.2)

tsh 3.58 (0.55-4.78)

t4 ukupni 101.3 (58.1-140.6)

t3 ukupni 1.4 (0.9-2.8)

lh 2.86 (2.12-10.89)

fsh 6.68 (3.89-8.78)

testesteron 1.3 (0.4-2.6)

estradiol 152 (99-448)

prolaktin 414 (71-566)

dhea-s 4.3 (0.6-7.2)

androstedion 9.1 (1.7-11.5)

shbg 43.8 (18.2-135.5)

fai 3.0 (o.65-10.9)

----------


## ljube

*bella77*, to su uredni nalazi i nema nakog posebnog objašnjenja u vezi ovog omjera, primjena Menopura u stimulaciji je opravdana jer sadrži i LH komponentu.

*KrisZg*, ova vrijednost 17-hidroksiprogesterona je zanemarivo iznad ref. intervala, kod takve vrijednosti bojazni od nekih poremećaja nema, ostalo je ok.

----------


## bella77

Hvala, *ljube*!

----------


## vatra86

Evo mene opet,dakle progesteron 21 dc 101,8 ref. 5,3-86 nmol/L... Mislim da to nije bas visoko, a citala sam da je to znak da je bila O.. Neka mi neka potvrdi ili ispravi ako zna.. Tnx

----------


## TinaH

evo da i ja napisem svoj nalaz hormona,jer meni djeluje sve zbrckano a doktorica kaze sve super..  :Confused: 
Radila sam ih na VV:
Slobodni testosteron 42.5 (0.2-14-2)
TSH                         3.78(0.55-4.78)
LH                           3.42(2.12-10.89)
FSH                         7.63(3.89-8.78)
testosteron              2.8  (0.4-2.6)
Estradiol                 87    (99-448)
Prolaktin                 571  (71-566)
DHEA-S                  12.0 (0.5-10.6)
SHBG                     22.4 (18.2-135.5)
FAI                        12.5% (0.65-10.9)

evo to je to,vecina njih uopce nije u referentnim vrijednostima..kad sam nalaz nosila svom soc.ginekologu on je reko da je sve pomalo zbrckano,policisticni jajnici,al da se sredi s terapijom da se javim mpo doktorici i otisla sam na VV kod doktorice jukić i ona kaze totalno suprotno da je to sve uredu da nema nikakvi policisticnih jajnika ja je pitam zasto mi je taj testosteron tako povise jer od svih on je bas bas povisen ona kaze to je dobro mi cak volimo da je povisen to pokazuje dobru rezervu jajnika?????  :Confused: 
Sta vi cure mislite o nalazu??

----------


## ljube

TinaH, jel UZV uopće pokazuje policistične jajnike?

Inače prolaktin ti je granično povišen pa i to može biti uzrok povišenim androgenima.

----------


## Argente

> Evo mene opet,dakle progesteron 21 dc 101,8 ref. 5,3-86 nmol/L... Mislim da to nije bas visoko, a citala sam da je to znak da je bila O.. Neka mi neka potvrdi ili ispravi ako zna.. Tnx


vatro, falila si neku brojku - ako je ref do 86, a ti imaš 101,8  kako to nije baš visoko?  :Smile: 
možda tu nađeš odgovor: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/6730-progesteron

----------


## TinaH

> TinaH, jel UZV uopće pokazuje policistične jajnike?
> 
> Inače prolaktin ti je granično povišen pa i to može biti uzrok povišenim androgenima.


UZV je uredan i nepokazuje policisticne jajnike.moj soc.gin me bezveze isprepadao..pa jel to dobro da je to sve tak poviseno,stvarno nesmeta? poludit vise stim doktorima svatko svoje prica  :Confused:

----------


## TinaH

i da sad sam zadnji put radila prolaktin profil pa cemo vidjet sta ce onda rec,nalaz me ceka kod doktorice..neznam ni sama sta mislit..

----------


## jo1974

> eto i mene sa svojim mukama:
> vitamin D  19,6 L  nmol/I    ref.  50-80
> Feritin  85.13  ng/ml          ref.  4.63-  204.00
> prolaktin    655.1  H  mu/L   ref.  72-511 
> FSH       4.3  mu/ml
> LH    12.0   MU/ML
> ESTRADIOL   122  poml/L
> testosteron  1.53  nmol/L   
> ft3     2.61  pg/ml
> ...


Dobila nalaze  iz Osjeka tamo sam radila dheas i vitamin d,jer moja doktorica nije bila sigurna dali kod nas u sl.brodu rade vitamin d pa mi je napisala na obje uputnice,na nalazu iz osjeka piše ovako 

DHEAS  7.1  ref. za žene od 35-39god  1,7-7,9   za 40-44god.  1,0-6,9  ja imam 39god. i 7 mjeseci pa nezna gdje se ubrajam u koju skupinu.

no ono što me buni je vitamin d koji je rađen u dva različita labaratorija u razmaku od tjedan dana u sl.brodu nalaz kaže da sam u totalnom minusu a onaj iz osjeka kaže ovako

DVIT _125   74,7 pmoI/L    ref.  47-130
DVIT_25      50,09 pmoI/L  ref.  10.3-71.8

i sad sam totalni zbunjitis  dali da nastavim sa dodatkom vitamina d ili ne .

----------


## ljube

jo1974, s obzirom na izmjerenu vrijednost hormona DHEA-S, bez obzira u koju se skupinu ubrojiš, kod tebe suplementacija DHEA preparatom nikako nije potrebna.

U vezi vitamina D probaj pitati na temi u kojoj je bilo sugerirano uzimanje vit. D, u kojoj dozi ga dalje nastaviti piti, s obzirom na nalaz.

----------


## vatra86

Ma Arđo nisam ja nis falila..  :Laughing:  tako pise.. Idem ja danas na humanu pa da vidimo sta se to dogadja..

----------


## Inesz

Vatra,
da nisi možda trudna?
 :Smile: 

Pitam to jer je znano da je razina u progesterona visoka u trudnoći...

Evo mog iskustva, 11dn3d transfera, dakle  progesteron je bio 125 (a beta 37)  :Smile: 

Par ciklusa ranije, progesteron je na 21. dc bio oko 65.

----------


## vatra86

Inesz to bi bio vic mjeseca...  :Laughing:  Nema sanse da sam T.. Sad cekam da vidimo...

----------


## Argente

Možda si imala duplu ovulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

E vidis,o tome nisam razmisljala.. Da, to mi je puno prihvatljivija opcija.. Jos cekam...  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Stigli moji nalazi hormona. Tsh 2,25mlU/L (referentno do 3.6), FT4 13,25 (refer. do 22), FT3 3,58 (ref. do 5.7), antiTPO 2, LH 3,61 (ref. do 7,6), FSH 12,66, testo 2,91 (ref. do 2,7), ftesto 3,74 (ref do 11) progest 5,65 (ref. do 5,7).
Spominjalo  st da tsh treba biti ispod 2. Meni se snizio unazad 1.5 godinu (prije je bio 2,97). Odnos LH i FSH jel to u redu? FT4 sam negdje čitala da moram biti iznad 15. Kako vam se čini? Hvala Vam.

----------


## Dilek

> TSH                         3.78(0.55-4.78)


Meni se ovo cini visoko. Imam subklinicku hipotireozu (TSH u referentnim vrijednostima, ali osjecam simptome nedostatka hormona). Kad sam bila na prenatalnom pregledu tad smo zivjeli u Engleskoj i doc me odmah pitala jesam li na terapiji. Ja u to doba nisam htjela piti tablete jer mi je endokrinolog u Hrvatskoj rekao da nema potrebe, a ona kad mi je vidjela TSH 3.5 odmah me stavila na 25 mg Levothyroxinea (Euthyrox) i zatrudnjeli smo u prvom sljedecem ciklusu. Od tad pijem tablete i druga trudnoca se dogodila brzo po prestanku kontracepcije.

Ovo je naravno diskutabilno. Mnogi endokrinolozi se drze ovih starih referentnih vrijednosti, ali kad planiras trudnocu bolje da je ispod 2 i biti na terapiji ako treba.

----------


## Argente

> Stigli moji nalazi hormona. Tsh 2,25mlU/L (referentno do 3.6), FT4 13,25 (refer. do 22), FT3 3,58 (ref. do 5.7), antiTPO 2, LH 3,61 (ref. do 7,6), FSH 12,66, testo 2,91 (ref. do 2,7), ftesto 3,74 (ref do 11) progest 5,65 (ref. do 5,7).
> Spominjalo  st da tsh treba biti ispod 2. Meni se snizio unazad 1.5 godinu (prije je bio 2,97). Odnos LH i FSH jel to u redu? FT4 sam negdje čitala da moram biti iznad 15. Kako vam se čini? Hvala Vam.


Omjer FSH i LH ti govori isto što i amh, smanjenu rezervu. Jesu li ti kada gledali antralne folikule?
Štitnjaču prepuštam drugima  - ali da, i ja sam čitala da ft4 treba biti preko 15, a frka me naučila da po zimi smije biti niži. Tako da bih bila slobodna zaključiti da ti je to u redu  :Smile:

----------


## Krtica

Antralnih folikula uvijek imam lijep velik broj. Nikad nije bio nizak pa je bilo vrlo čudno što imam snižen amh. Amh mi je bio lani u 4.mjesecu 12.5. Fsh u godinu i pol dana je skočio  sa9,52 na 12,66. Kako amh pada tako fsh raste i to ukazuje ne na samo smanjene rezerve nego i na lošiju kvalitetu preostalih jajnih stanica. Sve sam saznala malo prije od doktorice iz beteplus koja kaže da pod hitno, što prije idem u ivf. na listi sam tek za 7.mjesec.  :Sad:

----------


## vatra86

*Arđo* kaze dr da je progesteron zanemarivo visok..  :Laughing:

----------


## TinaH

> Meni se ovo cini visoko. Imam subklinicku hipotireozu (TSH u referentnim vrijednostima, ali osjecam simptome nedostatka hormona). Kad sam bila na prenatalnom pregledu tad smo zivjeli u Engleskoj i doc me odmah pitala jesam li na terapiji. Ja u to doba nisam htjela piti tablete jer mi je endokrinolog u Hrvatskoj rekao da nema potrebe, a ona kad mi je vidjela TSH 3.5 odmah me stavila na 25 mg Levothyroxinea (Euthyrox) i zatrudnjeli smo u prvom sljedecem ciklusu. Od tad pijem tablete i druga trudnoca se dogodila brzo po prestanku kontracepcije.
> 
> Ovo je naravno diskutabilno. Mnogi endokrinolozi se drze ovih starih referentnih vrijednosti, ali kad planiras trudnocu bolje da je ispod 2 i biti na terapiji ako treba.


jooooj neznam sta da poduzmem..kad moja mpo doktorica uporno govori da je to uredu. :/
i sljedeci mjesec idemo na inseminaciju i sad me to sve brineneznam sta napravit!?
a kakve simptome osjetis?

----------


## Argente

vatro  :Laughing:  jesi ostala kod istog?
Krtice, bez panike. Idealno bi bilo da su i brojke dobre, ali važnije je da ti antralnih folikula imaš dosta. Je li te doktorica pregledala ili ti je to rekla samo na temelju ovih nalaza?

----------


## Krtica

Pregledala me prije pola godine kad sam dobila nalaz AMH. tada je ostala začuđena jer po antralcima nije očekivala da je amh snižen.

----------


## vatra86

Arđo (sorry na OT) nije isti, odabrala tvojega...  :Laughing:

----------


## Krtica

jel netko od vas čuo da se za povišeni fsh daje euthyrox? nisam znala dkm mi poznanica nije to rekla. Ona ga je pila iz tog razloga. Imate li kakvih iskustva ili informacijama o tome? tko ga uopće prepisuje? ginekolog, endokrinolog?

----------


## bubekica

jesi sigurna da poznanica nije pobrkala nazive hormona?

----------


## Krtica

Nije. I ja sam pomislila da je pobrkala fsh i tsh. Tsh joj je bio 2.2, ali posebno mi je naglasila da zbog visokog fsh (bio joj je oko 10, amh joj manji od 5) doktor dao euthyrox.

----------


## Inesz

krtice, neka se tvoja prija malo educira.

Kad žena ima  visok FSH  za to nema lijeka. Nema lijeka za visoki FSH. Kužiš?
a sad ovo:

http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-09-02-212.pdf

ŠTO JE EUTHYROX I ZA ŠTO SE KORISTI
Levotiroksin, djelatna tvar Euthyroxa, je sintetski hormon štitne žlijezde za liječenje bolesti
poremećaja rada štitne žlijezde. Ima jednaki učinak kao i prirodni hormon štitne žlijezde.
Euthyrox se koristi
za liječenje benigne eutiroidne gušavosti kod pacijenata s normalnom funkcijom štitne žlijezde;
za sprječavanje ponovne pojave gušavosti nakon operacije;
kao nadomjestak prirodnog hormona štitne žlijezde, kada ga Vaša štitna žlijezda ne proizvodi
dovoljno;
za potiskivanje ponovne pojave tumora kod pacijenata s karcinomom štitne žlijezde;

----------


## Nera29

razmisljam dali cu navuc brdo svakakvih odgovora al znat cete da je ovo samo za podršku svima vama koji brinete oko svojih nalaza....
...na nekim klinikama hormoni i sve vezano uz njih nije bitno i tocka. tako da se mi sretnice koje smo tamo uopce se oko toga ne sekiramo jer godinama nismo ni vidjele svoje stanje hormnona kada je tako nebitno... briga manje  :Smile: )))
znaci ako se ocito moze tako...slajem puno pozitive i uzivam u svom blazenom neznanju  :Wink:

----------


## amazonka

Krtice, euthyrox joj je prepisan za snižavanje TSH.
Lijek uglavnom prepisuje endokrinolog ili MPO liječnik.

Ako u nekim bolnicama ne daju pozornosti hormonima, a nalazi pokazuju da je TSH povišen, 
otiđite endokrinologu, makar privatno.

----------


## sara10

Nera29 hormoni su itekako bitni za MPO postupke. Vađenje hormona i amh je preduvjet da bi se uopće ušlo u mpo postupak, te se trebaju ponavljati ukoliko su stariji od godine dana. Nezamislovo mi je da postoje klinike/bolnice koje to ne rade.

----------


## Nera29

Sara10 znam ja to jako dobro...bila je to autoironija s moje strane  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

Jesi ti vadila onda hormone? Ja bi ih na svoju ruku izvadila ako te dr. to ne traži.

----------


## Nera29

ne bih ja nikad ništa na svoju ruku radila...  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

> Jesi ti vadila onda hormone? Ja bi ih na svoju ruku izvadila ako te dr. to ne traži.


Apsolutno potpisujem, hormoni su jako bitni u MPO priči i nemožeš pogriješiti ako ih izvadiš na svoju ruku.

----------


## Krtica

Ja sam hormone sada vadila na svoju ruku. Raspitala se koje sve vaditi, nazvala soc. ginekologinju, sve joj izdiktirala i rekla da mpo doktor to traži, a naravno nitko se u laži nije ugušio.
Eto sada znam kakvo je stanje i da moram što prije u ivf. Nije mi jasno kako netko ignorira od mpo-vaca amh, fsh.... koje razlog onda navode i kako postavljaju dijagnozu???

----------


## *sunisshining*

evo i mojih ponovljenih hormona...
FSH 4,40 REF. 1,8-9,4
LH 3,30 REF 1,0-5,3
PRL 361 REF 81-597
DHEA-SO4 10,20 REF 1,8-9,8
ANDROSTENDIO 10,7 REF 1,7-16,4
TESTOSTERON 2,9 REF 0,4-2,74
ESTRADIOL 0,477 REF 0,11-0,65

Nisu mi dali nalaz od tsh pa sad neznam jesu li se zeznuli ili sta...imam stari koji je 2,27 valjda ce mi ga dokor uvazit... mozete mi molim vas prokomentirat odnos FSH i LH, ovaj blago poviseni DHEA-SO4?
testosteron mi je uvik malo povisen...

----------


## Krtica

ja mislim da ti je odnos lh i fsh ok, 1:1.333. Idealno je 1:1 i ti si skoro idealna. Ja isto imam takav identičan testosteron i kažu da je to sve u redu. Nije drastično. Ne bi trebao štetiti.
Za DHEAS ne znam, al to povišenje kod tebe je uistinu malo.

----------


## *sunisshining*

Hvala ti Krtica...puno. Jer svasta pročitaš pa vise neznas ni sta je prazna prica a sta cinjenica. Negdi sam procitala omjer 2:1 pa 3:1... uglavnom...meni su isto rekli razliciti doktori da blago poviseni testosteron ne steti nicemu.

----------


## Krtica

Evo kako je doktor danas iskomentirao moj nalaz. Kad sam mu rekla koliki mi je amh, fsh-a i lh-a rekao je da mi se jajnici jako pate. Predlaže prirodni ivf u 4.mjesecu jer sam u 7.mjesecu na listi za stimulirani.

----------


## Krtica

*sunisshining* nema na čemu!!

----------


## Inesz

> Antralnih folikula uvijek imam lijep velik broj. Nikad nije bio nizak pa je bilo vrlo čudno što imam snižen amh. Amh mi je bio lani u 4.mjesecu 12.5. Fsh u godinu i pol dana je skočio  sa9,52 na 12,66. Kako amh pada tako fsh raste i to ukazuje ne na samo smanjene rezerve nego i na lošiju kvalitetu preostalih jajnih stanica. Sve sam saznala malo prije od doktorice iz beteplus koja kaže da pod hitno, što prije idem u ivf. na listi sam tek za 7.mjesec.


Krtice, o kojem broju antralnih se radi? 15, 18, 20...?

----------


## Krtica

Evo prošli ciklus 3dc ih bilo 14 , u 12.mj  15. Nikad ispod 10 od kad sam ovim u ovim vodama. Kažu doktori to je dobro.

----------


## TinaH

curke pošto je meni androgen jako povisen,doktor je reko da to rezultira mojim uzasnim aknama,jednostavno ih se nemogu rijesiti a nikad prije nisam imala snjima problema..e sad mpo doktorica na VV mi je rekla da to sto je povisen da je to njima super jer pokazuje kak ti neku dobru rezervu jajnika ok ali ja nezelim te uzasnee pristeve jel vi mozda znate kako se spusta taj androgen i sta mogu napraviti?  :Confused:

----------


## toncek

Pozdrav cure, 
u zadnje vrijeme pratim sve što pišete i zamolila bih one "iskusnije" da mi malo prokomentiraju nalaze sa nuklearne. Kao što sam pislala, naš problem je teška oligoastenozospremija, a sada sam malo čitala po netu jer sam eto znaitželjna i čini mi se da i moji nalazi mogu biti malo bolji.

4.d.c./ nalaz je slijedeći:

- FSH 3,00 (1,8-9,4)
- LH 2,20 (0,8-10,4
- PROLAKTIN 260,00 (81-597)
- TSH 3,25 (0,3-3,6)

Što vi mislite?? Da li je TSH malo previsok iako se nalazi unutar dopuštenog referentnog područja? A omjer TSH i Lh? Nisam nikada imala problema sa štitnjačom i ne uzimam nikakve lijekove da napomenem. 
U četvrtak suprug opet radi spermiogram, a nakon toga planiramo sa svom ovom dokumentacijom ići do dr.Budimira.
Za našu dijagnozu preporučeni postupak je ivf/isci, a ja sam mislila čak pokušati u prirodnom ciklusu jer sam čitala da je i to moguće. Nekako se bojim uzimanja hormona, ali obzirom na TSH, ne znam što će mi dr.Budimir sugerirati...

Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Omjer fsh i lh je uredan, tsh bi za trudnocu trebao biti 1,5-2,0, to je preporuka inozemnih endokrinologa, rijetko nasih, ovisi o tome kako se ti osjecas, dal imas simptome hipotireoze (pospanost, pojacano znojenje i sl) ili ne...

----------


## toncek

Hvala na odgovoru.
kad govorimo o simptomima, pospanost mi je sastavni dio života (hehe), ali pojačano znojenje zaista nikad nisam imala, dapače, čak i uz intenzivno vježbanje rijetko se onako dobro oznojim.
Što mislite da bi bila preporuka liječnika na temelju ovog mojeg nalaza? Naravno ako AMh bude ok kad i njega dobijem. Da li bih trebala napraviti još neke pretrage ili ćemo dobiti zeleno svijetlo za potpomognutu?

----------


## krojachica

curke da li koja zna što bi ovo moglo značiti:

hormoni vađeni 21 d.c. 
progesteron: 27,04   Ref, lut: 5,7 - 86
estradiol: *1157*   Ref, lut:  161 - 774 

zbog čega može biti toliko povišeni estradiol u drugom dijelu ciklusa? jel ovo dokaz da je bio O ili je vjerojatnije neprsnuti folikul?

----------


## spodoba

krojachica, dao bog da je trudnoca.
druga mogucnost bi bila cista..

----------


## krojachica

> krojachica, dao bog da je trudnoca.
> druga mogucnost bi bila cista..


a joj, toga sam se i bojala
a prije 7 dana gin. nakon UZV reklao da je bila normalna O  :Sad:  
ni spomena o cisti

----------


## žužy

*krojachica* ,a zašto tužan smajlić,i sama kažeš da prije tjedan dana nije bilo ciste na uzv,to je pozitivno zar ne!
Na trudnoču ne pomišljaš ? :fige: ,koji ti je danas dc?

----------


## krojachica

*žužy* draga,
ne pomišljam na T kad mi je progesteron toliko nizak (nikad mi nije bio niži od 45), a još sam na utrogestanima.
danas mi je 23 d.c.

dr. nije spominjao cistu ali je vidio veće žuto tijelo (bilo je veliko kao folikul). jel znate kaj bi to moglo značiti?

----------


## marinab1304

Pozdrav cure evo i mojih nalaza:
Sl. Test. 13,5
Tsh 1,73
Lh 3,66
Fsh 11,85
Test 2,4
Estradiol 229
Prolaktin 126
Dhea-s 6,9
Shbg 35,8
Fai 6,7
Progesterin 20 dc 41,0
Amh 1,7
Fsh visok a koliko sam skuzila amh nizak

----------


## Inesz

marina, koliko imaš godina? koja je jedinica za amh? pmol/L?

----------


## marinab1304

27 god Ug/l

----------


## ljube

marinab1304, faktor konverzije u pmol/L je 7,14 pa pomnoži

----------


## spodoba

> *žužy* draga,
> ne pomišljam na T kad mi je progesteron toliko nizak (nikad mi nije bio niži od 45), a još sam na utrogestanima.
> danas mi je 23 d.c.
> 
> dr. nije spominjao cistu ali je vidio veće žuto tijelo (bilo je veliko kao folikul). jel znate kaj bi to moglo značiti?


a cuj, ako me pamcenje dobro sluzi, moj progesteron bio oko 34 na dan kad je i beta bila pozitivna.

----------


## marinab1304

> marinab1304, faktor konverzije u pmol/L je 7,14 pa pomnoži



ispalo 12.1
To znači što ???

----------


## ljube

AMH pmol/L
0.0-2.2 Vrlo niske koncentracije
2.2-15.7 Smanjena plodnost
15.7-28.6 zadovoljavajuća plodnost
28.6-48.5 Optimalna plodnost
>48.5 Povećane koncentracije

----------


## tal

Cure stigao i moj nalaz krvi .....
       pretraga       rezultat            referentno područje 
         TSH         1,95                    0,3-3,6 mlU/L
         FSH          5,20                  fol. faza 1,8-9,4IU/L
         LH             1,90                 fol.faza 0,8-10,4 IU/L
         PROLAKTIN  200,00              81-597 mlU/L
         TESTOSTERON  3,10             0,4-2,74 nmol/L
         ESTRADIOL     0,249             fol. faza 0,11-0,65 nmol/L



         AMH               16.62          pmol/L  zadovolj.plodn. 15.7-28.6
                               2.33          ng/mL   zadovolj.plodn. 2.20-4.00

 ovo sam radila 3. dana M pa predpostavljam da gledam tabelu za fol.fazu ??? 
Dali se neko od vas cura kuži ....mene brine najviše šta mi je sa TESTOSTERONOM i  ESTRADIOL koji mi ima neki čudan broj ....hmmmm

----------


## LaraLana

Cure evo i mog nalaza hormona pa ako netko moze da malo pogleda i komentira
Radjeno u steli 3. dc
Te 1.39 (1,3-3.1)
T4 86,67  (66-181)
TSH 4,55  (0,27-4,20)
Testo.0.95  (0.22-2,9)
Prola. 6.70  (27-637)
E2 37,9  fol.faza 46-607, ovu.faza 315-1828, lut.faza 161-774, menopau.18,4-201
LH 11,01  fol.faza 2,4-13, ovu. faza 14-95, lut. faza 1,0-11, menopau.8-58
FSH 17,75  fol.faza 3,5-12,5, ovu.faza 4,7-21,5, lut.faza 1,7-7,7, menopau.25,8-34,8

----------


## ljube

*tal*, gledaš tabelu za folikularnu fazu, ne znam zašto te brine estradiol, vrijednost je ok, testosteron je malo povišen, no ništa alarmantno, uglavnom sve uredno.

*LaraLana*, FSH je povišen i ukazuje na smanjenu ovarijsku rezervu, TSH se da regulirati terapijom.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure evo i mog nalaza hormona pa ako netko moze da malo pogleda i komentira
> Radjeno u steli 3. dc
> T3 1.39 (1,3-3.1)
> T4 86,67  (66-181)
> TSH 4,55  (0,34-5,60)
> Testo.0.95  (0.22-2,9)
> Prola. 6.70  (3,34-26,72)
> E2 37,9  fol.faza 26,9-122, ovu.faza 94,9-432,9, lut.faza 49-291, menopau.0-39,9
> LH 11,01  fol.faza 2,4-13, ovu. faza 14-95, lut. faza 1,0-11, menopau.8-58
> FSH 17,75  fol.faza 3,85-8,78, ovu.faza 4,54-22,51, lut.faza 1,79-5,12, menopau.16,74-113,59


evo mala ispravka jer nisam dobro upisala ref. intervale

Bila danas kod dr. i kaze da je to sve u redu osim TSH za koji mi je dala terapiju Euthyrox tbl. 50 
Kas sam pitala za FSH rekla je da je to u redu jer ja imam ovulacije oko 10, 11 dc. sto je uz i potvrdio i da je FSH zato 17 jer vec ima dominanti folikul.

Eto pa ti sad budi pametan.....

Ja vec pijem Elevit......i rekla sam to dr. jer sam negdje na forumu procitala kao da elevit i euthyrox neidu zajedno  :Confused: 
Rekla je da bez problema mogu piti i jedno i drugo.

Ljube hvala ti na odgovoru.....dapace svako iskustvo mi je dobro doslo.....bez ustrucavanja mi napsi sto god ti mislis...i za ovo sto je dr. komentirala  :Wink:

----------


## ljube

LaraLana, ok, onda bez ustručavanja, ako su hormoni vađeni 3. dan ciklusa onda se gleda ref. interval za tu fazu, bez obzira što imaš ovulaciju 10. ili 11. dc, taj FSH je povišen i ne može se gledati za ovul.fazu kada je vađen u folik. fazi. Da li si možda vadila AMH i kakva je situacija s antralnim folikulima?
To si ti sada u nekoj stimulaciji ili prirodnjaku?

Elevit i Euthyrox mogu zajedno, napravi si samo vremenski razmak uzimanja.

----------


## KrisZg

Nema potrebe da vec sada pijes elevit, jedino folnu.Istu stvar sam ja napravila u prosloj i navukla si mucnine na vrat, pa mi je gin objasnila da su elevit namjenjene za trudnice i da neki vitamini se taloze a ne potrose se jer tijelo nije trudno.To je kao da pijes vitamine za sportase a jedina aktivnost je dizanje zlice...nemas koristi a stete moze biti.Jedino u slucaju da si u katastrofa stanju pijes mjesec prije ali treba paziti da to nije vise mjeseci i radi prevencije pije se od dana O pa do testa...ali folnu obavezno.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, ok, onda bez ustručavanja, ako su hormoni vađeni 3. dan ciklusa onda se gleda ref. interval za tu fazu, bez obzira što imaš ovulaciju 10. ili 11. dc, taj FSH je povišen i ne može se gledati za ovul.fazu kada je vađen u folik. fazi. Da li si možda vadila AMH i kakva je situacija s antralnim folikulima?
> To si ti sada u nekoj stimulaciji ili prirodnjaku?
> 
> Elevit i Euthyrox mogu zajedno, napravi si samo vremenski razmak uzimanja.


Isto i ja tako mislim al eto vidis sta mi dr. rece....no dobro sta je tu je, necu se uzrujavati. AMH cekam i njega sam vadila. Antralnih folikula ima to mi je spominjala 
al ne i broj koliko ih je. Uvijek mi kaze za vodece folikule i za se dogoditi da ih bude dva velika od po 20 mm.(Znaci bez stimulacije) Ja sad radim pripremu za IVF pa je sljedece da se prvo snizi TSH.
E onda cemo vidjeti sto i kako dalje.

----------


## LaraLana

> Nema potrebe da vec sada pijes elevit, jedino folnu.Istu stvar sam ja napravila u prosloj i navukla si mucnine na vrat, pa mi je gin objasnila da su elevit namjenjene za trudnice i da neki vitamini se taloze a ne potrose se jer tijelo nije trudno.To je kao da pijes vitamine za sportase a jedina aktivnost je dizanje zlice...nemas koristi a stete moze biti.Jedino u slucaju da si u katastrofa stanju pijes mjesec prije ali treba paziti da to nije vise mjeseci i radi prevencije pije se od dana O pa do testa...ali folnu obavezno.


Super da si mi to rekla a i da sam napisala sta pijem......
Dobro ja se inace bavim sportom i treniram 3 do 4 puta tjedno, al ako vi koje imate iskustva dapace prihvacam vrlo rado.

Znaci samo folnu onda....ima folna od dietpharm i folic....koju mi preporucujes i koliko folne treba onda uzimati????

----------


## KrisZg

> Super da si mi to rekla a i da sam napisala sta pijem......
> Dobro ja se inace bavim sportom i treniram 3 do 4 puta tjedno, al ako vi koje imate iskustva dapace prihvacam vrlo rado.
> 
> Znaci samo folnu onda....ima folna od dietpharm i folic....koju mi preporucujes i koliko folne treba onda uzimati????


Znaci u principu se zdravo hranis i zivis...zaista nema potrebe za prenatal vitaminima, jedino ako se zaista puno brines pa nakon O pijes do iduceg pocetka ciklusa ali ni  to nije nuzno. Svaki proizvodac se razlikuje po sastavu, nisu u svakom prenatalu isti omjeri i isti vitamini.Tebi vjerovatno bi vise pasalo onaj s vise magnezija, cinka i kalcija... Od folne ja bih preporucila solgar, oko 46kn je bocica s 100 tbl, 1 dnevno prije T sasvim dovoljna, visak ode van...njihov prenatal mi je isto jako dobar.

----------


## Inesz

> Isto i ja tako mislim al eto vidis sta mi dr. rece....no dobro sta je tu je, necu se uzrujavati. AMH cekam i njega sam vadila. Antralnih folikula ima to mi je spominjala 
> al ne i broj koliko ih je. Uvijek mi kaze za vodece folikule i za se dogoditi da ih bude dva velika od po 20 mm.(Znaci bez stimulacije) Ja sad radim pripremu za IVF pa je sljedece da se prvo snizi TSH.
> E onda cemo vidjeti sto i kako dalje.


Kod žena u optimalnoj reproduktivnoj dobi, najčešće se u vrijeme pred ovulaciju prikazuje 1 dominantni folikul.

Dva vodeća folikula se često vide kod žena više reproduktivne dobi i ne predstavljaju  pozitivan fenomen već su posljedica visokog folikulo-stimulirajućeg hormona (FSH). Povišen FSH u folikularnoj fazi znak je da jajnici gube svoju funkciju.

----------


## LaraLana

> Kod žena u optimalnoj reproduktivnoj dobi, najčešće se u vrijeme pred ovulaciju prikazuje 1 dominantni folikul.
> 
> Dva vodeća folikula se često vide kod žena više reproduktivne dobi i ne predstavljaju  pozitivan fenomen već su posljedica visokog folikulo-stimulirajućeg hormona (FSH). Povišen FSH u folikularnoj fazi znak je da jajnici gube svoju funkciju.


eto vidis jos cu ja ovdje puno toga nauciti....
pravilo je da nema pravila.....nekima odnos FSH i LH bude odlican a AMH pokaze rezervu..pa to je stvarno da poludis.

nista cure hvala vam na korisnim savjetima i javim vam kad mi stigne AMH....rekli su mi 2 do tri tjedna.

----------


## toncek

Stigao mi je danas nalaz AMH - 48,74 pmol/L (ref.interval > 48.5 povećane koncentracije). Zaista je malo povišen, da li ima razloga za brigu ili je pak optimalan??
Ostale nalaze sam vec napisala, ali evo prepisujem:
4.d.c./ nalaz je slijedeći:

- FSH 3,00 (1,8-9,4)
- LH 2,20 (0,8-10,4
- PROLAKTIN 260,00 (81-597)
- TSH 3,25 (0,3-3,6)

----------


## Inesz

> eto vidis jos cu ja ovdje puno toga nauciti....
> pravilo je da nema pravila.....nekima odnos FSH i LH bude odlican a AMH pokaze rezervu..pa to je stvarno da poludis.
> 
> nista cure hvala vam na korisnim savjetima i javim vam kad mi stigne AMH....rekli su mi 2 do tri tjedna.


LaraLana, jesi li preko 35 godina?

----------


## ljube

> Stigao mi je danas nalaz AMH - 48,74 pmol/L (ref.interval > 48.5 povećane koncentracije). Zaista je malo povišen, da li ima razloga za brigu ili je pak optimalan??


Nema razloga za brigu, liječnik će te oprezno stimulirati da izbjegne burniju reakciju.

----------


## toncek

Hvala na odgovoru, odmah se lakše diše.  :Smile:

----------


## tal

hvala ljube  :Wink:

----------


## inada

gdje mogu u zg. na uputnicu sve zajedno izvaditi: fsh, lh, e2, prl, ukupni i slobodni testosteron, shbg, dheas, tsh,tpo, amh?
Zvala petrovu i oni ne rade više amh, tsh i tpo. kaže mi da se koliko ona zna amh svagdje plača(nema veze)

----------


## frka

možeš sve to na Vuk Vrhovcu - tamo i AMH ide na uputnicu.

----------


## inada

hvala, imaš li možda brolaoratorija, tražim a ne mogu naći

----------


## inada

Evo narucila se, nema cekanja  :Smile:

----------


## buba klara

imam malu nedoumicu pa bih molila ako je netko imao sličan nalaz hormona štitnjače: 
TSH 3,93, ostalo sve po sredini referentnih vrijednosti i u redu. 
Dr. se samo osvrnula na ovaj TSH u smislu da još uvijek nije preko granice, ali da je ipak malo povišen, tj. prema gornjoj granici. Lojekove za sada nije prepisala. Rekla mi je da na jesen ponovim nalaz i naručila me na UZV štitnjače. 
I ima li visina TSH od 3,93 veze sa začećem?

----------


## techna

cure, evo i mog nalaza hormona 21 d.c. 
LH - 7,8 IU/L
FSH - 13 IU/L

jeli to jako loše i jeli moguća T sa takvim FSH-om?

----------


## frka

buba klara, imaš temu o TSH http://forum.roda.hr/threads/10701-T...47#post2584047 
TSH od skoro 4 je previsok (nije optimalan za trudnoću i MPO postupke) i trebala bi endokrinologu. Može imati veze sa začećem (mada takav TSH ne znači da nećeš moći zatrudniti), ali potrebno je gledati ga i u kontekstu drugih hormona. kakav je fT4? On bi trebao biti iznad 15.

techna, LH i FSH se obično vade 3.-5. dan ciklusa. Zašto si ti vadila 21.dc?

----------


## techna

sorry, ja zbunjola,

naravno da sam ga vadila 3 d.c.

idemo ponovno:
dakle 3d.c.
lh 7,8
FSH 13

jel to jako bed? I jeste li cule da je netko ostao T s takvim FSH-om?

----------


## buba klara

> trebala bi endokrinologu.


da, samo moja neduomica i jest u tome što sam sa tim nalazom bila kod endokrinologa i nije mi dala lijekove, već me samo naručila za jesen na kontrolu (dakle, rekla je da TSH je na gornjoj granici, ali da nije još za tablete)
ostale vrijednosti su, prema njezinom mišljenju a i po onome koliko vidim na nalazu, sve u redu
da li je netko ostao trudan sa tolikim TSH a bez lijekova?

----------


## Strašna

Teško....ali potpuno te razumijem..ja sam sad u fazi hodanja kod endokrinca i isto...kaze da nije bas za terapiju....ali ja sam uzela Kelp i uz pomoc njega snizila TSH do 2,5...i sad sam ponovo nakon nekog vremena vadila i cekam nalaz...da vidim jel išlo jos dolje...

----------


## frka

rekla bih da vam to ovisi kod kojeg endokrinologa zapadnete. neki bi vam na taj TSH 100% dali terapiju (naravno, ako se radi o MPO postupcima ili općenito planiranoj trudnoći). otišla bih po drugo mišljenje i izvadila fT4 - on je jako bitan.

techna, to je viši FSH i ukazuje na slabljenje funkcije jajnika, ali naravno da ima trudnoća i sa većim. koliko ti je godina?

----------


## techna

> techna, to je viši FSH i ukazuje na slabljenje funkcije jajnika, ali naravno da ima trudnoća i sa većim. koliko ti je godina?


nedavno navršila 35.
a prije skoro 7 god. rodila dvojajčane blizanke. 
dakle nekad su mi jajnici bili vrlo aktivni, a sad su slabo aktivni.

kakav je protokol sa povišenim FSH? Prirodne metode?
Ima li smisla raditi AIH-e ili se mora direktno na IVF?

----------


## buba klara

> Teško....ali potpuno te razumijem..ja sam sad u fazi hodanja kod endokrinca i isto...kaze da nije bas za terapiju....ali ja sam uzela Kelp i uz pomoc njega snizila TSH do 2,5...i sad sam ponovo nakon nekog vremena vadila i cekam nalaz...da vidim jel išlo jos dolje...


Dok čekam iduću kontrolu (koja je tek za pola godine) - jel postoji nešto na prirodnoj bazi za snižavanje tsh? jel netko probao takvo nešto i postoji li uopće?

----------


## bubekica

kelp je alga koja snizava tsh, ali do odredjene granice, koja ovisi o tvom organizmu.

----------


## buba klara

gdje se može nabaviti? i nije potreban recept pretpostavljam?

----------


## bubekica

u biljnim apotekama, bez recepta, naravno, to su tabletice.

----------


## buba klara

i još pitanjce - jeli neka od vas koja je uzimala Kelp, imala kakvih nuspojava?

----------


## bubekica

nikakvih.

----------


## snelly85

Pitala sam vec puno puta ali mi nitko nije dao odgovor  :Sad:  PROGESTERON 21.dc  22.08 nmol/l...Da li je to prenisko?

----------


## Argente

ako je referentni interval onaj od 5 do 86, onda nije

----------


## snelly85

Da taj interval....a negdje sam procitala da treba biti bar 40 da bi moglo doc do implantacije?!

----------


## techna

> Pitala sam vec puno puta ali mi nitko nije dao odgovor  PROGESTERON 21.dc  22.08 nmol/l...Da li je to prenisko?


Nisko je. Dr. obično vole da bude iznad 40 ili čak 60.

----------


## KrisZg

> Pitala sam vec puno puta ali mi nitko nije dao odgovor  PROGESTERON 21.dc  22.08 nmol/l...Da li je to prenisko?


Kada ovuliras?

techna nije nisko ako ovulira nakon 14dc, meni je O 17dc pa mi je prog na 21. bio je 21. i to u ciklusu u kojem sam ostala trudna.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana, jesi li preko 35 godina?


34 cu imati za dva mjeseca......cekam AMH al me jako zanima koliko je dovoljan broj antralnih folikula da se moze ici na IVF....
ako neka dobra dusa ime volje pa nek se javi koje su to prosle....hvala svima...

ja cekam svoj AMH pa cu ici na prvi pregled sa svim nalazima hormona.....

Za sada pijem Euthyrox 50 mg zbog TSH (4,55) koji je na gornjoj granici....al cini mi se se dam dobila nuspojavu od njega (cesce stolice)

----------


## Inesz

> Kada ovuliras?
> 
> techna nije nisko ako ovulira nakon 14dc, meni je O 17dc pa mi je prog na 21. bio je 21. i to u ciklusu u kojem sam ostala trudna.


upravo iz tih individualnih razlika u trajanju ciklusa i u vremenu ovulacije, progesteron se prporuča vaditi 7. dana nakon očekivane ovulacije.

----------


## Inesz

> 34 cu imati za dva mjeseca......cekam AMH al me jako zanima koliko je dovoljan broj antralnih folikula da se moze ici na IVF....
> ako neka dobra dusa ime volje pa nek se javi koje su to prosle....hvala svima...
> 
> ja cekam svoj AMH pa cu ici na prvi pregled sa svim nalazima hormona.....
> 
> Za sada pijem Euthyrox 50 mg zbog TSH (4,55) koji je na gornjoj granici....al cini mi se se dam dobila nuspojavu od njega (cesce stolice)


Jesu li ti već brojali antralne folikule?

Evo jedan link o broju antralaca:

http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

----------


## LaraLana

> Jesu li ti već brojali antralne folikule?
> 
> Evo jedan link o broju antralaca:
> 
> http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm


Na zadnjem pregledu kod moje ginekologice ona mi je izbrojala 7-8 od po 10 mm.....i jedan vodeci od 19 mm.
sad me zivo zanima sto ce mi reci MPO dr i koliko ce ih on izbrojati......

danas radila kontrolu TSH 2,67 a prije 11 dana je bio 4,55 pa cu zvati dr. u ponedjeljak da cujem kako dalje s tom terapijom.....
za 10 ak dana cu ici na ultrazvuk da i to provjerim.

Hvala ti za link

----------


## techna

cure, ja u ponedjeljak 21 d.c. izvadila progesteron i bio mi je 136 nmol/l (ref 5-86) 
što je daleko iznad gornje granice i trebalo bi super.
međutim jučer primjetila lagani lagani spotting. 
što se spotting  ne pojavljuje obično od preniskog progestrona?
ili mi je tako prebrzo pao?

jel imala koja slično iskustvo?

----------


## bubekica

A da nije implantacijsko?

----------


## techna

> A da nije implantacijsko?


hvala na optimizmu, ali kaj nije implantacija tu negdje oko 7 d.c. 
danas opet sve čisto???

----------


## bubekica

Moze biti 6-12dc, implantacija nije trenutak nego proces...

----------


## techna

> Moze biti 6-12dc, implantacija nije trenutak nego proces...


ajme, ipak nije implantacija, ja danas procurila.

ali jel to normalno da progesteron tako naglo padne,
21 dc bio 136, 3 dana polije menga? 

obično kraći ciklus znači defekt lut. faze i niži progesteron,
ili znači nagli pad progesterona?

----------


## bubicazubica

eto i mene s mojim nalazima hormona

..LH 5.47 - 2.4-12.6
FSH 7.25  - 3.5-12.5
PROLAKTIN 498.8  -102-496
ESTRADIOL 181.9  - 46-607
TESTOSTERON 0.507  - 0.29-1.67

...prolaktin je malo pošašavio... :Smile:

----------


## techna

> eto i mene s mojim nalazima hormona
> 
> ..LH 5.47 - 2.4-12.6
> FSH 7.25  - 3.5-12.5
> PROLAKTIN 498.8  -102-496
> ESTRADIOL 181.9  - 46-607
> TESTOSTERON 0.507  - 0.29-1.67
> 
> ...prolaktin je malo pošašavio...


sve super osim prolaktina, 
ali on se i najlakše rješava, Bromergonom koliko sam ja čula.

LH i FSH su ti srećom savršeni!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 



> sve super osim prolaktina, 
> ali on se i najlakše rješava, Bromergonom koliko sam ja čula.
> 
> LH i FSH su ti srećom savršeni!

----------


## NINA30

Moj nalaz 
S-ntGUK 5,3(mmol/l)
AMH <1,14(pmol/L)
INZ 45,0(pmol/L)
TSH3-UL 3,86(mU/L)
LH 3,36 (IU/L)
FSH 20,07(IU/L)
T 1,8(nmol/L)
E2 176(pmol/L)
PRL 326(mlU/L)
DHEAS 7,3(umol/l)
(S) SHBG 56,2(nmol/L)
FAI 3,2(%)

Neznam jel može tko što reći jel to totalna koma ili ima neke nade!? Dr.kaže biti će teško ali nije nemoguće... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubekica

Ufff, nina  :Sad:  
Jesu ova 2 IVFa iz KBO ili VV? Kakvu si stimulaciju dosad dobivala, koliko jajnih stanica?

----------


## NINA30

Sve do sada u KBO..imala sam svaki put jajnu stanicu 1-2 svaki put oplođene i vraćene ali nikad nije došlo do trudnoće. Nalaze sam vadila zadnje 2011.godine nisu bili tako loši tj.AMH sada prvi put ali ovaj FSH je tada bio 6...neznam što se dogodilo...jučer sam ostala totalno šokirana i ljuta najviše na sebe jer mislim da sam dozvolila da "pustim vrijeme"

----------


## emiro

Isto nam je...i moj AMH je u prvom IVF bio 5,11 a  u drugom postupku se podigao na 8,6 uz pomoc Maca praha ali nije doslo do trudnoce.uz to imam i trombofiliju.sad sam na DHEA tabletama 3 mjeseca pa opet vadim AMH jer navodno i on popravlja sliku  :Smile:  vidit cemo
Moj FSH je 12.99
LH 7.04
Prolaktin 378

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## sushi

*nina30* imamo sličan nalaz...
fsh može jako varirati od ciklusa do ciklusa, možda će ti tvoj dr sugerirati da ga još koji put izvadiš, pogotovo ako je ovo bilo nedugo nakon stimulacije.
koliko imaš antralaca s ovim fsh/amh? ako želiš, javi se na pp da ne odemo u off  :Smile:

----------


## frka

NINA30, šteta što si te postupke odradila u Osijeku... i kako tako malo postupaka od 2009.? i još ti nisu ponavljali hormone toliko dugo, a reakcija na stimulaciju slaba. ma koma  :Sad:  u svakom slučaju bih ti preporučila promjenu klinike. i još je nešto bitno - TSH ti je graničan što zahtijeva daljnju obradu. optimalan je oko 2. koliko ti je godina?

----------


## NINA30

Što je to maca prah??

frka isprazni sandučić

----------


## emiro

Maca prah je korijen biljke koja regulira hormone i eto meni je pomogla kod AMH.svaki dan je uzimas od 1-3 zlicice u hrani,soku ili u necemu sto ti pase jer je poprilicno ruznog okusa.ima je u ducanu Bio svijet oko 100 kn je vrecica i dosta traje.ja uzimam preko tjedna a vikendom pauza da ima bolji ucinak.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## NINA30

> Maca prah je korijen biljke koja regulira hormone i eto meni je pomogla kod AMH.svaki dan je uzimas od 1-3 zlicice u hrani,soku ili u necemu sto ti pase jer je poprilicno ruznog okusa.ima je u ducanu Bio svijet oko 100 kn je vrecica i dosta traje.ja uzimam preko tjedna a vikendom pauza da ima bolji ucinak.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Samo Maca prah koristiš ili još nešo?

----------


## emiro

Kad mi se popravio AMH sam pila samo to,a sad koristim i tablete Dhea 3 mj. jer mi je moj Mpo dr.to dao pa cu vidjeti kakav ce nalaz i od toga biti.Probaj nece ti odmoci ali budi uporna,nije ukusno ali da  se izdrzat,meni u frape najbolje ide.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## frka

cure, AMH se ne može popraviti - sitna odstupanja su vjerojatno stvar laboratorija, analize ili tako nečega, ali kvantiteta js se ne može popraviti. smanjena rezerva js se ne može povećati - nema šanse. u popravak kvalitete js raznim suplementima neću ulaziti - imate temu o tome pa malo pročešljajte forum (mislim da se zove Kako smo popravili kvalitetu js i ostali trudni 2 puta - otvorila ju je hanumica fata).

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure, AMH se ne može popraviti - sitna odstupanja su vjerojatno stvar laboratorija, analize ili tako nečega, ali kvantiteta js se ne može popraviti. smanjena rezerva js se ne može povećati - nema šanse. u popravak kvalitete js raznim suplementima neću ulaziti - imate temu o tome pa malo pročešljajte forum (mislim da se zove Kako smo popravili kvalitetu js i ostali trudni 2 puta - otvorila ju je hanumica fata).


Potpis na frku u vezi AMH-a, više forumašica je otkrilo da im se stanje od prvog do drugog vađenja tog hormona "popravilo" u biti je to bila neka greška labaratorija koji je prije nekoliko godina drugačije analizirao taj hormon

----------


## emiro

a mene bas zanima kakav ce mi Amh sad biti 3 put uz DHEA tablete

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## sushi

> Kad mi se popravio AMH sam pila samo to,a sad koristim i tablete Dhea 3 mj. jer mi je moj Mpo dr.to dao pa cu vidjeti kakav ce nalaz i od toga biti.


X na frku i mm
različiti nalazi su stvar analize koja za sad nije dovoljno precizna, a ne mace i sl., zato se paralelno gledaju amh, fsh i afc.
tvoj mpo dr. ti je dao dhea zbog drugih razloga, vezanih uz smanjenu rezervu i razinu androgena.
zašto se prahovi/čajevi ne bi koristili u kliničkoj praksi...kada bi bilo dokazano da djeluju? imaš i temu prirodna medicina i MPO

----------


## emiro

Hvala na odgovorima i savjetima.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Krtica

Nažalost amh je takav, kakav je. Nažalost kako on pada, tako fsh raste i jajnici se sve više i više pate, a s tim i kvaliteta jajnih stanica zbog velikog  fsh ne bude najsretnija. Reakcija na stimulaciju nije velika, ali ako ima antralaca onda se može nećemu nadati. Dok god imamo stanica trudnoća je moguća!

----------


## emiro

Stigao i moj nalaz sa VV AMH 9,4 pmol/L....sve bolji je... Prvi je bio 5,11 drugi 8,6 i sad ovaj. Pila sam DHEA tablete 3 mj.i evo nalaz. Jeli ovo dobar znak?  :Smile: 



Failure is part of success

----------


## Inesz

emiro,
amh se ne može povećati ovakvi nalazi kao tvoji koji pokazuju rast amh predstavljaju grešku laboratorija ili zbog nepreciznosti same metode analize i grešaka u radu, ili je neusklađenost dobivenih rezultata posljedica uporabe različitih metoda analiza uzoraka.

amh može samo padati.

koliki je vremenski razmak između ovih tvojih analiza?

----------


## frka

ti nalazi amh s VV-a izgleda nisu precizni. i sam Alebić je nedavno nekome rekao da rezultati ispadaju viši nego što jesu i bilo je tu i rasprave o tome kako su općenito nalazi amh nevjerodostojni zbog nekakvih metoda analize - ne kužim se uopće u to, ali slažem se s Inesz da on ne može rasti i da je tu ili došlo do greške ili su u pitanju različiti labovi, a i razlika 8,6 i 9,4 je zanemariva pa valjda ni lab ne može biti 100% precizan u računanju.

----------


## Inesz

prije godinu dana ja sam dobila gotovo identične vrijednosti nalaza sa Vuka Vrhovca i privatnog laboratorija koji uzorak šalje na analizu u Njemačku.

----------


## emiro

Meni je razlika izmedju ova dva zadnja oko 8 mjeseci...ne znam do cega je ali eto meni kao raste :D oba su sa VV a kad uskoro vidim koliko ce biti stanica na punkciji,ocu li proci prag od 4 ili ne,e tad cu znati sve.


Failure is part of success

----------


## frka

a iz kojeg laba je onaj prvi nalaz, emiro?

ne znam, Inesz - na VV-u su nalazi gotovo uvijek ispadali znatno viši nego u Vg (koliko sam tu upratila). i znam da je netko rekao da je i A to komentirao...

----------


## emiro

Prvi je od prije skoro 2 godine iz poliklinike analiza...platis a najlosiji koje li ironije :/


Failure is part of success

----------


## frka

to ide u prilog tome da na VV-u ispadaju drugačiji (bolji) rezultati... jer ova razlika od 8,6 i 9,4 s VV-a je zanemariva...

----------


## Leelu

Pozdrav cure!
Ne znam jesam li offtopic, s obzirom da sam nova ovdje da novija ne mogu biti  :Smile:  aaaali me zanima moj nalaz progesterona (22.dc) koji je 9,59 ng/ml(ref.vrijednosti: 3,8-15,54). Jel to ok? Ovulacija je bila? Može li se još što "iščitat" iz progesterona? Hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## Anitsirk 84

> Pozdrav cure!
> Ne znam jesam li offtopic, s obzirom da sam nova ovdje da novija ne mogu biti  aaaali me zanima moj nalaz progesterona (22.dc) koji je 9,59 ng/ml(ref.vrijednosti: 3,8-15,54). Jel to ok? Ovulacija je bila? Može li se još što "iščitat" iz progesterona? Hvala vam


Leelu dobar ti je progesteron i bila je ovulacija

----------


## Leelu

> Leelu dobar ti je progesteron i bila je ovulacija


Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Al mi se, evo, nekako čini da vještica ipak dolazi... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mona22

Cure može mi neko malo prokomentirat ove nalaze  
tsh 1,01
ft4 9,3

----------


## Anitsirk 84

mislim da su ti ok

----------


## mona22

> Cure može mi neko malo prokomentirat ove nalaze  
> tsh 1,01
> ft4 9,3


zaboravila sam napisat da pijem letrox

----------


## Leelu

Cure, evo i moj nalaz hormona. Ako netko može nešto pametno reći...  :Smile: 
 TSH 4.970      ref. 0.270-4.200
 Ft4  17.6        ref. 12-22
 TgAT < 10      ref.  < 115
 TpoAT < 5      ref.  < 34
 Kortizol (8h) 653   ref. 171-536 
 Kortizol (16h)229   ref. 64-327
 ACTH 13.9            ref. 1.6-13.9
Progesteron (21.dc) 33.9 ref.5.3-86
Testosteron 1.19   ref.0.29-1.67
DHEA-S 7.91     ref. 2.68-9.23
FSH(3.dc) 7.43  ref. 3.5-12.5
LH(3.DC)  6.35   ref. 2.4-12.6
Estradiol(3.dc) 255.70   ref. 4.6-607.6
Prolaktin 245   ref. 71-566

Ima tu povišenog: kortizol, TSH, ACTH na granici... :Sad: 
Hvala vam!

----------


## perlica55

Evo i mojih nalaza, pa ak može komentar???
Idući ciklus idem s nalazima kod G, pa na HSG, al eto
nestrpljiva i gotovo  :Smile: 
FSH 7,0 (1,8-9,4) 
LH 4 (0,8-10,4) 
PROLAKTIN 231 (81-597) 
TESTOSTERON 2,3 (0,4-2,75) 
ESTRADIOL 0,282 (0,11-0,65) 
DHEA - SO4 3,40 (1,8-9,8) 
TSH - *3,60* (0,3-3,6)
AMH - *69*  (optimalna plodnost 28,6-48,5  
*povećane konc. >48.5*)
Ako koja od vas zna dal *samo* endokrinolog može prepisati recept za terapiju ya štitnjaču??
Morala bi spustiti TSH..
Hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Pera, samo endikrilog može prepis

----------


## perlica55

Tnx inesz, budem se negdje privatno naručila na pregled..
Čitam kaj pišete, pa si mislim da barem prepolovim tsh  :Smile: 

A da si uzmem ovaj Kelp kojeg spominjete dok ne odem kod endića???
Kaj mislite?? Valjda ne može škoditi, ne?

----------


## bubekica

kelp ne moze skoditi, ali obavezno naglasi endokrincu kad si ga pocela uzimati. bilo bi dobro da ponovis tsh taman pred odlazak endokrincu ako ces uzimati kelp kako bi ti znao prilagoditi terapiju novonastalom stanju.

----------


## perlica55

Bubekica, super za savjet  :Kiss: . Tak ću napraviti, danas ću si kupiti
Kelp da ga uzimam do pregleda endokrinologa, pa ću ponoviti
SVE nalaze štitnjače, kako bi ih kompletirala...

----------


## funky

> Evo i mojih nalaza, pa ak može komentar???
> Idući ciklus idem s nalazima kod G, pa na HSG, al eto
> nestrpljiva i gotovo 
> FSH 7,0 (1,8-9,4) 
> LH 4 (0,8-10,4) 
> PROLAKTIN 231 (81-597) 
> TESTOSTERON 2,3 (0,4-2,75) 
> ESTRADIOL 0,282 (0,11-0,65) 
> DHEA - SO4 3,40 (1,8-9,8) 
> ...


Amh ti je dosta visok, imas li naznake za policisticne jajnike,ugl ak budes na stimulacijama trebala bi super reagirati na vrlo male kolicine lijekova,sretno, meni hsg nije bio nista posebno bolan

----------


## perlica55

Funky, baš si to mislim..
Nikad mi niti jedan G nije rekao da imam polic. jajnike. A napravila sam barem 20UVZ pregleda
i 10-ak f-metrija..  :Undecided: 
Znači imam uredne kraće cikluse 24/25 dana, uredne O.. Tak da ne znam ni ja...
Jedino zanimljivo je, da sam na prvoj i zadnjoj stimulaciji u ciljanim odnosima,
uzimala Klomifen 1x1 5-9dc imala 5 folikula slične veličine,
na zadnjem UZV mi je tada G rekla da imam dva žuta tijela i na drugom jajniku
dva folikula pred pucanje. Meni se čini da sam "burno" reagirala na minimalnoj dozi Klomifena..
Kaj vi velite???

----------


## funky

> Funky, baš si to mislim..
> Nikad mi niti jedan G nije rekao da imam polic. jajnike. A napravila sam barem 20UVZ pregleda
> i 10-ak f-metrija.. 
> Znači imam uredne kraće cikluse 24/25 dana, uredne O.. Tak da ne znam ni ja...
> Jedino zanimljivo je, da sam na prvoj i zadnjoj stimulaciji u ciljanim odnosima,
> uzimala Klomifen 1x1 5-9dc imala 5 folikula slične veličine,
> na zadnjem UZV mi je tada G rekla da imam dva žuta tijela i na drugom jajniku
> dva folikula pred pucanje. Meni se čini da sam "burno" reagirala na minimalnoj dozi Klomifena..
> Kaj vi velite???


Ne mora biti bas izrazen pcos, a i fsh i lh su ti super,a sta se tice klomifena reakcija ti je super,ustedit ces tisuce kn na lijekovima ak ces u neki postupak privatno...treba u svemu bit pozitivan  :Wink:  tsh bi trebalo dovesti do oko 2 i napomena: na toliki broj folikula trebalo bi uraditi ivf zbog rizika od viseplodne trudnoce...uglavnom zaliha imas za masu pokusaja, vjeruj da ce jednom upalit :Smile:

----------


## perlica55

Funky hvala ti  :Kiss: 
Prvo idem kod endokr. zbog štitnjače, onda na HSG, pa budem vidjela u Citu kaj dalje.  Spermiji MM ne plivaju brzo, lijeni su  :Sad: 
Stimulacije se bojim ko vraga, budući u obitelji imam karcinoma svih vrsta.  
Kako god lijepo je pročitati tvoj optimističan post  :Smile:

----------


## latika

Drage zene,dali je ijedna od vas vadila nalaze hormona nakon sto bi popila dabroston da izazovekrvarenje.meni kasni menga vec 2mj i tko zna kad cu dobit ..

----------


## bubekica

Mozes slobodno vaditi hormone 2-5 dan ciklusa koji je izazvan dabrostonom ili duphastonom, lijek nema utjecaj na nalaz hormona.
Ja sam tako vadila jer je duphaston jedini nacin da uopce dobim menstruaciju.

----------


## latika

hvala bubekica,meni je ginekolog rekao da nece dati pravu sliku hormona poslije dabrostona a spremam se kod endokrinologa,neda mi se cekati priroda m , ko zna koliko bi je dugo cekala

----------


## bubekica

Ma samo to uzmi dabroston i izvadi hormone. Sretno!

----------


## popsy15

Moj nalaz
Prolaktin 1495 
Fsh 8,3
Lh 10,1
Tsh 2,36
S obzirom na ovako povišen prolaktin sumnjam da će me pustit sljedeći mjesec u postupak  :Sad: 
Ima ko iskustva?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, 

molim Vas tumačenje slijedećih nalaza. Zuzy mi je stavila u uho da njihov omjer možda nije ok ali nije sigurna.

A tko zna, bit ću zahvalna:

TSH: 0,96
fT3: 2,42
fT4: 0,85
FSH: 3,8
LH: 3,2

----------


## bubekica

Meni ovi nalazi izgledaju uredno.
Omjer kojih bi bio sporan?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

A ne znam. Ne kužim se!!!!! Nije prenisko?

Tražim dlaku u jajetu - na rubu sam i želim sve napraviti/provjeriti da pripremim teren i da nam uspije postupak br. 3! Na izmaku sam snaga i očajna!

----------


## bubekica

Neobicni su mi rezultati za ft3 i ft4, koje su mjerne jedinice i referentne vrijednosti? Ostalo se cini ok.
Ako mislis na tsh, nije prenizak.

----------


## žužy

Mislila sam na omjer fsh i lh,bubek to je ok tak nisko i podjednako?

----------


## bubekica

Da, to je uredan nalaz. Visok fsh je jedan od pokazatelja smanjenje rezerve js, a lh visi od fsh je karakteristican za pcos.

----------


## žužy

E to,tnx.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Mjerne jedinice i referentne vrijednosti su:

za fT3: 2,42 pg/ml (1,71-3,71)
za fT4: 0,85 ng/dl (0,70-1,48)

Što se tiče Albumina - provjerena informacija s doktorima (za one cure koje će eventualno biti u dilemi kao ja)= Albumin ovisi izmedju ostaloga i od omjera proteini/voda u tijelu i služi laboratorijama za neke interne odrednice. Dakle - bez razloga za brigu!

----------


## Bananka

Čekajući svoju m koja je danas trebala doći sam nasla svoj nalaz hormona iz 9.mj (3-5dc).
Ako bi netko mogao protumaciti
Nisam sigurna da li su svi hormoni uredu i ne znam što je uopće SHBG i FAI.

AMH 32.9 (0-75.7)
Slobodni testosteron 41.7 (0.2-14.2)
Inzulin 66.4 (21-174)
TSH (1.82 (0.55-4.78)
LH 10.2 (2.12-10.89)
FSH 8.39 (3.89-8.78)
Testosteron 2.8 (0.4-2.6)
Estradiol 104 (99-448)
Prolaktin 432 (71-566)
DHEA-S 15.1 (0.5-10.6)
Androstendion 17.0 (1.7-11.5)
SHBG 98.7 (18.2-135.5)
FAI 2.8 (0.65-10.9)
Napomene i komentari: D3

----------


## bubekica

Bananka, ovo izgleda kao tipicni nalaz osobe s pcos-om (poviseni muski spolni hormoni, visoki lh i fsh i lh visi od fsh).

----------


## Bananka

Hvala bubekice, sto tocno znaci pcos? to mi jos nijedan dr. nije rekao.
samo su me dr.pitali svaki puta, kada su pogledali nalaz, da li mi m stize na vrijeme...a meni uvijek u uricu osim danas.
da li to moze biti uzrok 3IVF neuspjeha ?

----------


## popsy15

i kod mene je omjer  fsh i lh kao i kode tebe Bananka i nema govora o PCOS potvrđeno od više doktora, sad za ove povišene muške... nisam sigurna. Navodno Lh mora biti dba ili tri puta veći od fsh da bi se govorilo o tipičnom nalazu.

----------


## bubekica

Pcos - sindrom policisticnih jajnika.
Vjerojatno su te zato i pitali dal ti je m tocna. Ali pcos se vidi i na uzv, nije hormonalni status jedino sto se uzima u obzir.
I nije tocno da lh mora biti 2-3 puta veci, meni je lh 14, a fsh 12, batem bio 4/2012.

----------


## Bananka

Onda cu smatrati ako je dr.nije reagirao tj.trazio dodatne pretrage da je to ok, jer mi je on radio i uzv u rujnu.
Htjela sam jos s nekim prokomentirati, a skim bi ako ne s vama  :Kiss: 
Uglavnom hvala vam  :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

Nisam ti odgovorila za utjecaj na uspjeh IvF-a, problematicni su poviseni muski spolni hormoni.
Rjesenja tog problema su decortin ili kontracepcija par ciklusa prije stimulacije.
Kao pcos-usa imam taj problem, nazalost. 
Ako sam dobro shvatila, ti si kod dr. R, pitaj ga za te androgene, mozda smisli nesto pametno.

----------


## Bananka

Pitala sam dr.R. da li su hormoni uredu (dala bas ovaj nalaz) i rekao da se nista ne brinem da je sve dobro. I prije sam imala povisen dheas,testosteron i androstendion i dr.J. na VV mi je znala reci da se hormoni s pikanjem izreguliraju. Jednom sam bila kod dr.A.(VV)na pregledu (kada dr.J nije bilo) dao mi je tablete koje sam pila 3dana koje su smanjile dheas.ali to nije bilo za vrijeme postupka. pitala sam dr.j.kada smo krenuli u postupak da li to trebam piti i rekla da ne treba.
Opcenito znam da se dheas izlucuje iz nadbubrezne zljezde i da su radi toga testosteron i androstendion poviseni, jer oni ovise o tom dheas. Radi toga postoji povisena dlakavost i ispadanje kose.
Pitati cu svakako jos jedom dr.R.za uspjesnost trudnoce s tim visokim muskim hormonima.
sorry na dugom postu.
bubekice sto bi mi bez tebe na ovom forumu! HVALA ti od <3

----------


## popsy15

> Pcos - sindrom policisticnih jajnika.
> Vjerojatno su te zato i pitali dal ti je m tocna. Ali pcos se vidi i na uzv, nije hormonalni status jedino sto se uzima u obzir.
> I nije tocno da lh mora biti 2-3 puta veci, meni je lh 14, a fsh 12, batem bio 4/2012.


Tebi je i fsh visok, kako je meni objašnjeno visok fsh ima veze sa slabom rezervom jajnih stanica , a kako se rezerva smanjuje tako i Lh opada, pa ti je vjerojatno prije bio Lh i viši samo kako se Fsh povećava tako Lh pada i dolazi do regulacije ciklusa. Ali.... to je tako meni objašnjeno, ne znači da sam u pravu .

----------


## bubekica

*popsy* ne znam o kakvoj slaboj rezervi jajnih stanica pricas na amh 120 i afc >30...
ja sam ti samo zeljela ukazati da nije nuzno da lh bude toliko veci od fsh, problematicno i karakteristicno za pcos je i kad su lh i fsh oboje poviseni, a lh blago iznad fsh.

----------


## xavii

Pozdrav, vidim da se kuzite u svasta, pa bi li mi mogli malo prokomentirati nalaze, ja znam nesto otprilike, al ne znam koliko su ovo losi nalazi i jesu li za neku terapiju. U svakom slucaju, idem s njima kroz par dana doku, al sam nestrpljiva :D  http://postimg.org/image/prtza3a7z/6bce3803/  Naravno, ako uspijete dobro procitati, nemam nalaze kod sebe jos, samo su mi poslikali.. Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ja skoro nista ne vidim.

----------


## xavii

Sutra cu imati nalaz pa cu staviti bolju sliku..

----------


## xavii

Evo nove slikice.. http://postimg.org/image/wmxq9il6t/  Znam da FSH i LH dokazuju PCOS, tu dijagnozu vec znam, al me zanima ovaj estradiol najvise..

----------


## bubekica

Estradiol je isto ok, standardno nizak za pocetni dio ciklusa.
Lh i fsh standard za pcos.
Imas srece jer testosteron nije povisen  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Bar nesto  :Smile:  Jeste vi provjeravali feriti, jel vam doktori obracaju paznju na njega? Meni je jedan rekao da je on bitan, a dr je rekao da on uopce nije bitan za T.. Sad koga slusati nemam pojma..

----------


## bubekica

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71468-F...hlight=feritin
prekopaj ovdje  :Smile: 
mislim da nisam vadila, ne sjecam se.

----------


## nivesa

> Bar nesto  Jeste vi provjeravali feriti, jel vam doktori obracaju paznju na njega? Meni je jedan rekao da je on bitan, a dr je rekao da on uopce nije bitan za T.. Sad koga slusati nemam pojma..


Mjerila...ok je. Ma njima je sve bitno a na kraju nista nije bitno. Jer uvijek ima jos pretraga koje mozes napravit....i tak u nedogled.

----------


## xavii

A bas to, moja prijateljica je nakon 5 dr, pitala zadnjeg kod kojeg je bila, po kojim su oni knjigama ucili medicinu, jer svaki drugacije kaze.. I cesto kontradiktorno..

----------


## sushi

ni mi nismo feritin
čini mi se da ga rijetko tko radi u sklopu mpo obrade...možda prije ide na preporuku liječnika opće medicine, uz kontrolu kks i slično. al neka me iskusniji isprave

što se knjiga tiče, učili su po različitima. doslovno. medicina nije egzaktna znanost...njihove prakse, savjeti i tražene pretrage se mijenjaju u skladu s novim istraživanjima. mišljenja im se razlikuju, a za nas pacijente to nije nužno loše. evo malo u obranu liječnika, da ne ispadne da ih se stalno špota ovdje  :Grin: 
tražite onog koji vam paše u komunikaciji i kojem vjerujete barem malo više od ostalih...nema nam druge nažalost. sretno cure!

----------


## žužy

> ni mi nismo feritin
> čini mi se da ga rijetko tko radi u sklopu mpo obrade...možda prije ide na preporuku liječnika opće medicine, uz kontrolu kks i slično. al neka me iskusniji isprave


Meni op nije dala da izvadim feritin dok sam kontrolirala željezo...rekla je da to nije običaj i tek se vadi ako željezo nije dobro. Meni je bilo uredno,pa je smatrala da netrebam. Gin. nisam nikad pitala o tome..

----------


## nivesa

Meni je to hematolog predlozio.

----------


## nivesa

Jel zna tko da li HLA antigens bitan???

----------


## xavii

Nivesa, ne bih ti znala.. Bila kod doktora danas, rekao mi da je sve ok, samo estrogen malo nizak, al ne znacajno. Dao mi duphastone od 14-25.dc. Pitala sam ga jel po FSH I LH imam policisticne jajnike, on kaze da po ovim nalazima nemam?! Meni nista nije jasno..

----------


## bubekica

Obicno je kod pcos-a lh 2 do 3 puta veci od fsh, estradiol visok i testosteron povisen.
Imas li ovulacije?

----------


## nivesa

Cini se meni draga moja da njima nije nis jasno pa zakaj bi nama bilo. Ocito svaki dr misli svoje

----------


## xavii

Imam ovulacije obicno 17-18 dan, prosli ciklus nesto ranije znalo mi se dogoditi nekad anovul.ciklus al ove god jos nije.  A nivesa slazem se i to bas frustrira  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Sigurna si u svoje ovulacije??

----------


## xavii

Isla sam na folikulometrije, pa sam zato sigurna, a imam dosta jake simptome O pa je mogu i sama prepoznati. U biti ove god nisam isla svaki mj kod dr al po probadanju i lh trakicama sam sama znala. Osim ako one nisu pouzdane, po cemu mislis da ne bi trebala imati O, ovaj estrogen ili? Dr mi je rekao da je progesteron ok za ovu fazu ciklusa..
,

----------


## eryngium

Vadila sam estradiol i progesteron 7.dan nakon pozitivne LH trakice jer folikul nije prsnuo kako je potvrđeno ultrazvukom pa O nije ni bila. Nisam se imala prema čemu drugome ravnati. Po estradiolu mogu biti u bilo kojoj fazi osim menopauze.  :Grin: 

Estradiol 400.7 (ref.int: fol.faza 90-716; ov.faza 243-1509; lut.faza 147-958; postmenopauza <36.7-145)
Progesteron 56.07 (ref.int: fol.faza 0.6-4.7; sred.ciklusa 2.4-9.4; lut.faza 5.3-86; postmenopauza 0.3-2.5)

----------


## aaria

jos ce ispasti da te uhodim po forumu :D ali sam se malko poistovjetila sa tvojom situacijom pa me zanima razvoj dogadjaja.. 
Cini mi se da je ovo dosta visok progesteron za ciklus gdje niije bila ovulacija, jel netko zna vise?

meni je receno za nalaz od 60i nesto sitno da je to siguran dokaz da je bila O pa me zanima gdje je granica..

----------


## eryngium

Hahaha... Samo ti stalk-aj. 
Ja bi isto mislila da je O bila da me ne gleda cista 2,5x3cm sa utz sličice. LH trakica bila pozitivna na 12 dan ciklusa. Na 15. i 17. smo se moj ex folikul i ja i dalje gledali. SVI simptomi kao da je O bila prisutni i pms u punom zamahu. Ako je progesteron iznad 60 siguran znak da je ovulacija bila, onda ovaj moj 56 je blizu ali nije baš, a?

----------


## bubekica

Eryngium uzimas li neki progesteron tipa utrogestan ili duphaston?

----------


## aaria

> Hahaha... Samo ti stalk-aj. 
> Ja bi isto mislila da je O bila da me ne gleda cista 2,5x3cm sa utz sličice. LH trakica bila pozitivna na 12 dan ciklusa. Na 15. i 17. smo se moj ex folikul i ja i dalje gledali. SVI simptomi kao da je O bila prisutni i pms u punom zamahu. Ako je progesteron iznad 60 siguran znak da je ovulacija bila, onda ovaj moj 56 je blizu ali nije baš, a?



sad sam nasla na brzinu nesto na stranici jedne klinike, moze biti jednaka razina progesterona kao kod ovulatornog ciklusa  :Sad:  jel doktor 100% rekao da je cista?

----------


## eryngium

Jok, ne uzimam ništa. 
Ni prije kad sam imala cistu nisam uzimala ništa. Došla vještica i otišla cista. 
100% sigurna. Upravo gledam u nalaz, kaže folikularna cista. Endometrij trolinijski u početnoj sekrecijskoj fazi. U Douglasu nema slobodne tekućine. To je bilo 15. dan ciklusa i ponovo 17.

----------


## eryngium

Na 3. dan ciklusa svi hormoni u ref. vrijednostima za folikularnu fazu. Čim dobijem idem opet na utz vidjeti ako je cista otišla.

----------


## bubekica

Moram priznati da se malo gubim u tome sto te tocno muci?  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Moram priznati da se malo gubim u tome sto te tocno muci?


To što nisam imala ovulaciju a hormoni svi kako trebaju biti.

----------


## ivana.sky

najzdravije zene sa najsavrsenijim nalazima ikad znaju ne imat ovulaciju 1,2 godisnje... rekl abi da to moze bit normalno... bubekica se ipak vise kuzi pa neka ona odgovori pametnije

----------


## aaria

Vjerojatno onda je LUF, a ne obicna folikularna cista (mislim da su to dvije razlicite stvari, mozda grijesim), jer folikularna ne luci progesteron, pa nalazi ne bi bili standardni za luteinsku fazu ciklusa. 
Ne znaci odmah da imas sindrom, ali mozda da pratis sad par ciklusa na uzv prije zadnje inseminacije da se utvrdi jel ti tako svaki mjesec ili je ovo izolirani slucaj.

Meni nije pukao sad uz stopericu kad sam bila na kontrolnom uzv, pa me muci jel luf jer je brljao nesto o tome, ali neodredjeno.. eto a do malo prije sam se veselila jer me bole cice, ali vidim da mogu otpisat svoje simptome kao mjerodavne...

----------


## aaria

da, ali onda nalazi to pokazu, za konkretno taj ciklus, ovdje nije taj slucaj

----------


## bubekica

:neznam: 
Namjera mi je bila pomoci, ali u  ciste se bas slabo kuzim...

----------


## ivana.sky

aha, da, sorry eryngium zaboravila sam da sumnjas na LUf.. ja se nadam da je samo neka zbrka i samo ovaj mjesec u hormonima, i da nece biti problema... ali svakako aaria je dobro rekla, pratite uzv-om par ciklusa

----------


## eryngium

> da, ali onda nalazi to pokazu, za konkretno taj ciklus, ovdje nije taj slucaj


Da, i na podforumu LUF sindrom je isto jedna cura pitala ako je potvrđen s vrijednosti estradiola i progesterona pa sam očekivala da će biti pošemereni. 
Svaki ciklus imam iste simptome. Ovaj nije ni po čemu drugačiji od bilo kojeg drugog ciklusa osim što mi je potvrđeno da folikul nije pukao.

----------


## eryngium

> Namjera mi je bila pomoci, ali u  ciste se bas slabo kuzim...


Hvala, cijenim to, zaista. Svaki komadić informacije mi pomaže jer polako slažem mozaik šta i kako ću dalje. Sve super a trudna nikad. Zašto me kad sam bila znatno mlađa moj bivši ginić 5 godina držao na antibebi kao PCOS a nije bilo niti jedne potvrde PCOS hormonski niti simptomatski. Na jednom drugom topicu sam rekla da bi mi taj LUF sindrom puno toga objasnio. Možda se hvatam za slamke.  :Confused:

----------


## aaria

> Hvala, cijenim to, zaista. Svaki komadić informacije mi pomaže jer polako slažem mozaik šta i kako ću dalje. Sve super a trudna nikad. Zašto me kad sam bila znatno mlađa moj bivši ginić 5 godina držao na antibebi kao PCOS a nije bilo niti jedne potvrde PCOS hormonski niti simptomatski. Na jednom drugom topicu sam rekla da bi mi taj LUF sindrom puno toga objasnio. Možda se hvatam za slamke.


Moj ti je savijet da ne cekas sad mengu nego odmah pravac kod mpo doktora, da vidi ultrazvucno cistu i nalaz progesterona, pa vjerojatno nece biti tako brz na okidacu za slijedeci put, i s njim se dogovori za plan za dalje. Mora postojati sansa da radite ciljane sa stopericom, ako se utvrdi luf sindrom, da ne trosis postupke.

----------


## sushi

> Zašto me kad sam bila znatno mlađa moj bivši ginić 5 godina držao na antibebi kao PCOS a nije bilo niti jedne potvrde PCOS hormonski niti simptomatski.


ovo se i meni dogodilo, a s promjenom ginića ispalo sasvim suprotno
ery drž se i sretno...i potpis na aariu

----------


## red pepper

> Hahaha... Samo ti stalk-aj. 
> Ja bi isto mislila da je O bila da me ne gleda cista 2,5x3cm sa utz sličice. LH trakica bila pozitivna na 12 dan ciklusa. Na 15. i 17. smo se moj ex folikul i ja i dalje gledali. SVI simptomi kao da je O bila prisutni i pms u punom zamahu. Ako je progesteron iznad 60 siguran znak da je ovulacija bila, onda ovaj moj 56 je blizu ali nije baš, a?


Meni je dr Radoncic rekao da luf luci i estrogen i progesteron,ali u neidealnim omjerima tako da cisto sumnjam da iz nalaza mozes iscitati previse osim ako imas isti nalaz iz nekog ovulatornog ciklusa,a i to je upitno posto nisu hormoni svaki mjesec bas jesnako poslozeni....

----------


## red pepper

I kod folikularne ciste koliko se meni cini nema prelaska endometrija u sekrecijski posto nema skoka progesterona...to je sigurno luf onda...pogotovo sto je vrijednost progesterona prilicno visoka...

----------


## orange80

> Nivesa, ne bih ti znala.. Bila kod doktora danas, rekao mi da je sve ok, samo estrogen malo nizak, al ne znacajno. Dao mi duphastone od 14-25.dc. Pitala sam ga jel po FSH I LH imam policisticne jajnike, on kaze da po ovim nalazima nemam?! Meni nista nije jasno..





> Imam ovulacije obicno 17-18 dan, prosli ciklus nesto ranije znalo mi se dogoditi nekad anovul.ciklus al ove god jos nije.  A nivesa slazem se i to bas frustrira


Draga svakako provjeri kod dr. Kad da počneš uzimati duphastone. Ja sam poprilično sigurna da ako ovulaciju imaš 17-18 DC, a progesteron počneš uzimati 14 DC da ce ti to djelovati kontra tj kao kontracepcija!

Joj ti ginici! Pa uopće ti nije personalizirao terapiju s obzirom na karakteristiku tvog ciklusa!
Duphastone, svakako poslije ovulacije!

----------


## orange80

Ilustracije radi, meni je propisano da progesteron počnem uzimati 3 dana poslije ovulacije.
Dakle da budemo 100% sigurni da je poslije, jer svima O varira a kako neće npr, tebi koja najvjerojatnije imaš pcos

----------


## xavii

Ici cu na folikulometriju u pon (11 dc), pa cu ga pitati. Ma bzvz je skroz, sad zadnji put kad sam bila mi je dao duphastone, i neke vaginalete kao da se malo ocisti sve dolje, a nije me uopce pregledao!! Znaci samo sam donijela nalaz, procitao je, dao mi terapiju i to je to.

----------


## orange80

> Ici cu na folikulometriju u pon (11 dc), pa cu ga pitati. Ma bzvz je skroz, sad zadnji put kad sam bila mi je dao duphastone, i neke vaginalete kao da se malo ocisti sve dolje, a nije me uopce pregledao!! Znaci samo sam donijela nalaz, procitao je, dao mi terapiju i to je to.


Reci mu svakako da te pošalje izvaditi hormone (estrogen i progesteron) 21 DC, ili 7 dana nakon ovulacije,
To ce ti tek dati pravu sliku da li ovuliras ili ne. I svakako mu reci da bi mu došla na uzv nakon ovulacije,
da vidi jel folikul puknuo ( mada mnogi ni to ne znaju vidjeti - na žalost iskusila na vlastitoj kozi), ali ipak odi.
Ako može nek ti da sve slike sa uzv, možda ti zatrebaju,  da ti ih netko drugi ocita

----------


## xavii

Ja uvijek idem i poslije O, dok ne vidi zuto tijelo.. Bar je u tome ok haha  Imam sve slike, doduse od privatnika, od socijalnog ne, mogu album vec napraviti.. Pitat cu ga u svakom slucaju uputnicu za ove 21.dc. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> Meni je dr Radoncic rekao da luf luci i estrogen i progesteron,ali u neidealnim omjerima tako da cisto sumnjam da iz nalaza mozes iscitati previse osim ako imas isti nalaz iz nekog ovulatornog ciklusa,a i to je upitno posto nisu hormoni svaki mjesec bas jesnako poslozeni....


I ako je LUF ponavljajući u biti ne znaš bez utz-a koji je ciklus ovulatoran a koji ne jer su, kao što se vidi iz mog primjera, hormoni beskorisni.

----------


## Rominka

cure, može mala pomoć. nalaz prolaktina je 674, a ref vrijednost je do 496...gin odbija slati dalje na pretrage, ponoviti nalaz ili bilo što da se provjeri u čemu je stvar...nisam baš s prolaktinom na ti..jesam, čitala sam, ali neko iskustvo bi dobro došlo. hvala

----------


## goodwitch

Rominka,
povišeni prolaktin u svakom slučaju nije dobro imati ako se planira postupak, ali bi ga trebalo ponoviti ako nije pravilo vađena krv tj, prije vađenja bi trebalo odsjediti pola sata i onda ga vaditi.
Kad se onako nabrzaka uletava u labos i vadi može pokazati lažno povišeni nalaz. Tako da bi ga trebalo ponoviti u svakom slučaju jer ako je stvarno povišen onda to treba riješavati prije postupka.

----------


## Rominka

Ide novo vadjenje. Dobiti uputnicu danas je ...uf..moras se boriti gdje god dodjes.

----------


## Thisted

Izvadi ga ponovo, ja sam se mucila godinama sa njim . Vise ga ne pratim.
Mora se izvaditi u stanju mirovanja, znaci dodjes u bolnicu i trazis da te bocnu i ostave u hodniku.
Nit s kim pricas, niti tipkas po telefonu. Iskljuciš se  :Smile: 
Potpuno mirovanje i za nekih 30, 45 min sestra dodje i uzme krv.
Veruj mi drasticna razlika u rezultatima!
A nedavno sam saznala da je bitno biti u budnom stanju 3 h pre vadjenja krvi.
Eto, nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla  :Wink:

----------


## Thisted

Novost u osiječkoj bolnici veeeelikim slovima u laboratoriji piše da se Prolaktin vadi nakon 30 min mirovanja.
Napokon !

----------


## antony34

Evo mojih nalaza 3dc pa mi recite sta mislite. Lh 2.6 ref vr.0-75.7 testosteron 8.9 0.2-14.2 inzulin 44.9 21-174 lh 3.62 2.12-10.89 fsh 15.03 3.89-8.78 testosteron 1.1 0.4-2.6 estradiol 93 99-448 prolaktin 131 71-556 progesteron 1.0 0.5-3.1 dhea-s 6.3 0.6-7.2 shbg 19.3 18.2-135.5 fai 5.7 0.65-10.9

----------


## sushi

antony, fsh ti je prilično povišen (34 iz nicka su godine?), što ukazuje na smanjenu rezervu. u prvo vrijeme, kad fsh počne rasti, nije konstantno povišen nego varira... zato neki dr-i traže ponavljanje nalaza fsh nekoliko puta. 
uz fsh, najbolja slika stanja ovar. rezerve je usporedna slika fsh, amh i broja antralaca. koliki ti je amh? znaš li kako stojiš s antralcima?

na ovim temama možeš naći najkorisnije informacije za tu dg
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67687-N...koli-rezultati
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83688-K...-trudni-DVAPUT

----------


## antony34

Znam da mi je rekao dok mpo da imam jako smanjenu rezervu. Za amh neznam koliki mi je. Nigdje mi ne pise. Recimo u stimuliranim nisam imala js a kad smo isli u prirodnjak jednu ili dvije. S time da je bio klomic 3*1 .

----------


## sushi

tako je i meni bilo... s niskom rezervom pogodan ciklus za stimulaciju nije svaki ciklus - variraju. zato bi ti mpo-ovac u optimalnom vodjenju pratio svaki ciklus, a u stimulaciju se onda ide u pogodnom ciklusu, kad ima više antralaca. nažalost, takav individualni pristup kod nas nije uobičajen u državim klinikama

pogledaj si ovu prvu temu koju sam ti zalijepila, sigurna sam da ćeš naći puno toga korisnog  :Smile:

----------


## antony34

Sushi ja vise nemam pravo ici kod nas. Planiramo u MB mislim da cu prvo na neke pretrage koje moram jos obaviti pa na postupak. Sve cu znati sljedeci mj. Mislim da tamo malo drukcije ide pa cu pokusati. Sad vise nemam sto izgubiti mogu samo dobiti. Idem kod Vasiljevica. Vele da je on dobar pa da vidimo.

----------


## sushi

sretno  :Heart:  nadam se da ćeš nam pisati o iskustvu s MB na slovenskoj temi... nadam se da ćeš tamo saznati i više o svom amh i antralcima, držim fige!

----------


## Inesz

antony, sretno u MB. 


ali moram te pitati kako da ste se odlučili za Maribor? iako hr pacijentice donošenjem novog mpo zakona više ne odlaze masovno u MB, u UKC Maribor i dalje je vjerojatno duga lista čekanja za postupak.

jeste li razmišljali o privatnim klinikama u Hrvatskoj?

kako to da nisi uradila amh? ako se dobro sijećam dr A. na VV, je predlagao donaciju js.


sretno!

----------


## antony34

Inesz jesmo razmisljali o nasim klinikama al nekako mm nije za njih on je rekao MB, iako sam ja zeljela malo odmora od svega. Probat cemo kod njih, ako tamo nece ici onda cemo svojim troskom na doniranu js. Nikad me ni jedan mpo nije slao na neke druge pretrage. Mozda su mi i vadili krv za amh al to neznam. Pitat cu dok kad cu ici po papire.

----------


## sushi

možda i jesu, pa se ne sjećaš... dobila sam dojam da su na VV gotovo svi radili amh, češće nego u drugim klinikama u svakom slučaju

antony, znam da smo već otišli na off... ali ovo mi je prvi glas, pa me zanima - imate informaciju da je MB ok destinacija za low respondere pa zato taj izbor? ili se radi o nekim totalno drugim razlozima (ne moraš ih pisati, naravno)

sretno!

----------


## antony34

Sushi znam da jesu jer dr. Vasiljevic prvo trazi dosta pretraga i kad vidi sve nalaze onda ide dogovor i veli dal se isplati ici u sta ili ne. Ja nisam samo tako isla na MB mm se dobro raspitao za njih. Imamo dva para koji su isli kod njega i na srecu uspjeli al je bilo i suza i svega jer su imali jako lose nalaze.

----------


## Argente

antony, ako je riječ o doktoru Vlaisavljeviću - ja za Vasiljevića nisam čula, ako griješim, zanemari -  on ti sada radi i u Beta plusu pa možete ići na konzultacije u ZG, ako vam je bliže/jeftinije...

----------


## sretna 1506

Ako je LH 10,a FSH 5 Jel to u pravilu znači pcos,vađena krv 2.dc

----------


## orange80

> Ako je LH 10,a FSH 5 Jel to u pravilu znači pcos,vađena krv 2.dc


u pravilu da.

----------


## orange80

> tako je i meni bilo... s niskom rezervom pogodan ciklus za stimulaciju nije svaki ciklus - variraju. *zato bi ti mpo-ovac u optimalnom vodjenju pratio svaki ciklus*, a u stimulaciju se onda ide u pogodnom ciklusu, kad ima više antralaca. nažalost, takav individualni pristup kod nas nije uobičajen u državim klinikama
> 
> pogledaj si ovu prvu temu koju sam ti zalijepila, sigurna sam da ćeš naći puno toga korisnog


da li ovo boldano podrazumijeva vađenja fsh 3dc + uzv u svakom ciklusu, ili može i samo vađenje fsh ili samo UZV?
odnosno ako ne oboje, što je od ovog dvojeg mjerodavnije?

----------


## sretna 1506

A kako to odjedanput,prije godinu dana bilo sve OK,sta to SAD znači za postupak ivf?

----------


## sushi

> da li ovo boldano podrazumijeva vađenja fsh 3dc + uzv u svakom ciklusu, ili može i samo vađenje fsh ili samo UZV?
> odnosno ako ne oboje, što je od ovog dvojeg mjerodavnije?


dobila sam dojam da je ovo jako individualno - i što se tiče prakse pojedinog mpo-ovca i klinike (i izvan hr, oni koji pišu o tome) i što se tiče pacijentice (godine, dotadašnji pokušaji i sl.)...
mi smo pratili prvenstveno antralce, ali to je praksa mog dr., bar tako čujem iz priča jer nemam iskustvo liječenja kod drugih. fsh sam vadila tek povremeno.

prekopala sam hrpu istraživanja i nema općeg mišljenja što je mjerodavnije, najčešće se nalaze istraživanja usporedbe točnosti amh i broja antralaca. dobila sam dojam da se ipak za sada smatra najtočnijom slikom uzimanje u obzir sva 3 faktora - fsh, broj antralaca, amh. (naravno, opet ovisi o praksi pojedinog dr.). ako ti treba nešto od tih materijala, pošalji mi pp.

ovo je samo moj dojam, na temelju surfanja i pretraživanja Pubmeda... da ne bi bilo zabune  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

evo ja danas dobila nalaze 3dc:
estradiol *122*  ref  46-607

lh: *4,65*
fsh: *9,12*

što se fsh tiće: u ove 4 godine mi nikad nije bio niži,
pred godinu dana - najviši izmjereni 13, prije toga 2 puta oko 10.

sada sam iskreno očekivala 15 - 20!

moje je pitanje: je li mi estradiol prenizak?

----------


## Kadauna

nije, bit će to ok, ne brini. Što je s AMH?

----------


## sushi

orange  :Smile:  
jesi bila na ikakvoj terapiji u zadnje vrijeme? fsh ne raste odjednom, prvo neko vrijeme varira (a koliko dugo, to je individualno) i skače gore-dolje... vidim da si pisala da su te ponekad mučili naleti vrućine, nesanica i sl - to je povezano s višim fsh u tom ciklusu...

----------


## orange80

> nije, bit će to ok, ne brini. Što je s AMH?


bila sam kod više MPO-ovaca ali nikome se nije činilo važnim da me pošalje vaditi AMH.

svi su imali sličan komentar: fsh nije dobar ali nije ni katastrofa, UZV početkom ciklusa "ne loš",
spermiogram "lošiji", HSG uredan, ali opet tu ne možeš biti 100% siguran,
dakle ili još probati sa AIH, ili odmah na IVF.

Međutim, pošto se T nije desila već 5 godina, a prije toga smo imali uspješne 2 T,
i dr. L i R i Š su zaključili da izgleda da su tu ključni jajovodi (i možda krivi nalaz HSG-a)
pa onda ipak IVF.





> orange  
> jesi bila na ikakvoj terapiji u zadnje vrijeme? fsh ne raste odjednom, prvo neko vrijeme varira (a koliko dugo, to je individualno) i skače gore-dolje... vidim da si pisala da su te ponekad mučili naleti vrućine, nesanica i sl - to je povezano s višim fsh u tom ciklusu...


bili smo probali sa Femarom, ali sam sad već 3 ciklusa "čista" od lijekova, ako misliš na lijekove.
a što se prirodnih pripravaka tiče, od kad mi je fsh lani "skočio" na 13, koristim Q10, DHEA, masline u ulju, sir s lanenim uljem,
D vitamin, omege, B komplex itd. redovito, ali s pauzama.

evo podataka o ciklusima ovisno o izmjerenom FSH:
ciklus sa fsh 13 -  sa nekvalitetnom ovulacijom (progesteron 47), spottingom, pri kraju ciklusa valunzi, znojenje, malo dulji (31 d)
cilus sa FSH 9,98 - ovulatorni, (progesteron 67, E2-667), bez spottinga, kraći (25 d) 

sad još moram vidjeti kako će izgledati ovaj sa FSH manjim od 10.

----------


## sushi

mislila sam na klomifen/femaru i estrogene... jer oboje bi moglo utjecati na visinu fsh na nalazu, ali ne više nakon 3 mjeseca

inače, cure s foruma s nalazima sličnim tvojima (fsh nešto viši, ali ne dramatično, s relativno ok afc) često brzo uspiju  :Smile:  javi kako je s antralcima, držim ti fige za dalje!

----------


## PinaColada

Mozda sam off topic, ali nisam nasla naslov u temi IVF nista slicnije....
U narednih 10 dana plan je da idemo u PFC u Prag, medjutim jutros sam radila provjeru hormona  TSH=2,64?!?!
Na klinici mi ne odgovaraju na mail, jer je subota, a vec iduci vikend bismo kretali za Prag. Da li znate da li je to visok rezultat tsh i utice li na ivf? Hvala

----------


## bubekica

Za ivf se preporuca da tsh bude 1.5-2.0, na tvom mjestu bih se s ovim nalazima javila endokrinologu (privatnom, jer preko uputnice ces cekati) koji ce ti vjerojatno dati malu dozu euthyroxa. Ako zelis to elegantno i brzo rijestiti, preporucam dr. Skaru iz poliklinike leptir.

----------


## Ginger

bubekica mudro zbori

ali moram napomenuti da sam ja sva tri puta ostala trudna (i rodila) s takvim nalazima
tek sam u trecoj trudnoci, kad je tsh poceo rasti, pocela uzimati terapiju
a bitno je i koliki je ft4

hocu reci, uvijek je bolje po ps-u, ali ako ne stignes u tako kratkom roku to obaviti, mislim da nije panika (bar u mom slucaju nije bila)

----------


## PinaColada

Hvala cure na brzim odgovorima....@bubekica, nisam u Hr, ali sam se javila endokrinologu (vazi za najbolju u BiH) , a posto vec pijem 25 mcg. Eutiroxa, rekla mi je da samo danima vikenda povecam dozu na 50 mcg....@ ginger, uuu super! Da je meni biti te srece, pa da ovaj (nama cetvrti put) uspije postupak u Pragu....
Mi idemo na donaciju js, pa mi se ne daje toliki novac, ukoliko taj tsh ometa postupak:$ 
Nadam se da ce i iz klinike PFC biti optimisticni. 
Hvala, malko ste me utjesili :Wink: )

----------


## Ginger

eto, super, povecaj dozu i bit ce to ok  :Wink: 
navijam!

----------


## bubekica

Onda sve stima, ako si vec povecala dozu.
Drzim fige, sretno!!!

----------


## Teodora_Ri

Bok svima! Nova sam na forumu i umorna sam od ove moje nedorečene ginekologice, nakon čijeg posjeta moram googlati dva sata da bi mi stvari bile jasnije.  :Sad:  I inače sam pozitivac, samo trenutno više ne znam što da mislim... Naime, imala sam dva misseda (utvrđena trombofilija) i jednu izvanmateričnu trudnoću. 18.10.2014. napravljen je laparoskopski zahvat, ostavili su jajovod. Kažu da je tako bolje. Inače je sve čisto, nema polipa ni priraslica niti sam ikada imala bilo kakvu upalu (klamidiju). Inače nemam problema sa začećem. Doktorica mi je prošli tjedan rekla da možda ipak ne bi bilo napraviti krvnu pretragu - progesteron 21 dan ciklusa, što sam i učinila prošli tjedan. Rezultat je 1,54. Referentne vrijednosti: Folikularna faza: 0,2-1,5; Sredina ciklusa: 0,8-3,0; Luteinska faza: 1,7-27,0. Maloprije sam se bila kod doktorice da mi očita nalaz, a ona kaže da ne valja i da najvjerojatnije nije bilo ovulacije, odnosno, da čim začnem počinjem piti Duphostane i sprašila me van. Jedino što ne mogu znati kada će to točno biti. Budući da su mi nakon vanmaterične ciklusi malo pošemereni i prošli mjesec mi je menstruacija došla 36. dan (a na UTZ je vidjela ovulaciju koja je kasnila tjedan dana), može li ovo samo značiti da će ovulacija tek doći? Je li mi teže ostati trudna s nižom razinom progesterona (ne znam kakve je bila dosad, jer ih vadila prvi put) i hoće li s plodom biti sve u redu ako Duphaston počinjem uzimati tek nakon pozitivnog testa... Razmišljam o tome da počnem pit čaj od vrkute dok ne utvrdim trudnoću. Hvala vam na pomoći.

----------


## bubekica

Dobrodosla!
Pokusaj pricekati ovulaciju, ili barem otprilike ono vrijeme kad bi ona trebala biti (ako je ciklus 36 dana, ovulacija bi mogla biti oko 22-og) i izvadi progesteron 7 dana nakon ovulacije. Tako ces dobiti pravu sliku jel ovulacije bilo i jel progesteron smanjen.
Smanjena razina progesterona nije dobra za trudnocu, ali dopuna progesterona uzima se nakon ovulacije.

----------


## mura

Teodora, pokušaj na neki način pratiti kada imaš ovulaciju (mjerenje bt ili lh trakice npr) i onda odi jos jednom vaditi, prije nego počneš za tabletama. Ovisi i o duljini ciklusa.

To se i meni dogodilo - išla sam vaditi prerano, jer su mi ciklusi prosječno 33 dana, a ovulacija je oko 20 dc. Iduće vađenje je bilo na vrijeme i sve ok.

----------


## Teodora_Ri

Zvala sam ginekologicu i ona je rekla da se to ne vadi nakon 21 dana, da nema potrebe i da se ne sekiram jer će žuto tijelo samo proozvodit progesteron ukoliko dođe do začeća (ali pitanje je: hoće li doći do začeća ako ga nemam dovoljno) i da to nije problem, problem je moja trombofilija, nek se samo opustim i seksam. Počet ću piti Duphastone kad zatrudnim. O majko.

----------


## Bananka

> Čekajući svoju m koja je danas trebala doći sam nasla svoj nalaz hormona iz 9.mj (3-5dc).
> Ako bi netko mogao protumaciti
> Nisam sigurna da li su svi hormoni uredu i ne znam što je uopće SHBG i FAI.
> 
> AMH 32.9 (0-75.7)
> Slobodni testosteron 41.7 (0.2-14.2)
> Inzulin 66.4 (21-174)
> TSH (1.82 (0.55-4.78)
> LH 10.2 (2.12-10.89)
> ...


Cure da li mislite da li bi prije postupka trebala ponoviti dalaz iz 9.mj.gdje je lh bio visi od fsh i gdje su visoki muski hormoni?
Da li je netko koristio terapiju za snizenje muskih hormona (dhea-s, slob.testosteron,testosteron i androstendion)?

----------


## orange80

[QUOTE=bubekica;2726965]Za *ivf se preporuca da tsh bude 1.5-2.0*, na tvom mjestu bih se s ovim nalazima javila endokrinologu [QUOTE]

cure, možete se osvrnuti na moje nalaze štitnjače,
jel tsh ipak prenizak?

TSH *1.33*         ref:  mU/L 0.27 - 4.20
FT4 *17.66*        ref: pmol/L 12.00 - 22.00

----------


## orange80

> Cure da li mislite da li bi prije postupka trebala ponoviti dalaz iz 9.mj.gdje je lh bio visi od fsh i gdje su visoki muski hormoni?
> Da li je netko koristio terapiju za snizenje muskih hormona (dhea-s, slob.testosteron,testosteron i androstendion)?


ne znam odgovor na tvoje drugo pitanje, 
a što se ponavljanja nalaza tiče, ako ti dr. to ne traži, ja mislim da ne trebaš...

hormoni i onako variraju iz ciklusa u ciklus i ne možeš znati kakvi će biti u ciklusu
kad ideš na IVF...jel imaš kakve nalaze od prije?

----------


## bubekica

[QUOTE=orange80;2728705][QUOTE=bubekica;2726965]Za *ivf se preporuca da tsh bude 1.5-2.0*, na tvom mjestu bih se s ovim nalazima javila endokrinologu 


> cure, možete se osvrnuti na moje nalaze štitnjače,
> jel tsh ipak prenizak?
> 
> TSH *1.33*         ref:  mU/L 0.27 - 4.20
> FT4 *17.66*        ref: pmol/L 12.00 - 22.00


Nalaz ti je odlican!

----------


## Bananka

> ne znam odgovor na tvoje drugo pitanje, 
> a što se ponavljanja nalaza tiče, ako ti dr. to ne traži, ja mislim da ne trebaš...
> 
> hormoni i onako variraju iz ciklusa u ciklus i ne možeš znati kakvi će biti u ciklusu
> kad ideš na IVF...jel imaš kakve nalaze od prije?


Jos nemamo termin ali pretpostavljam da cemo negdje 3/4mjesec i nalaze imam neke iz 2012.gdje su takoder visi ti hormoni.

----------


## sushi

> Cure da li mislite da li bi prije postupka trebala ponoviti dalaz iz 9.mj.gdje je lh bio visi od fsh i gdje su visoki muski hormoni?
> Da li je netko koristio terapiju za snizenje muskih hormona (dhea-s, slob.testosteron,testosteron i androstendion)?


Bananka, potrebu za ponavljanjem nalaza ti odredjuje tvoj dr., stvarno je individualno...tako da slobodno njega pitaš i provjeriš. s obzirom da nisi na nikakvoj terapiji, možda nećeš ni morati...ali bolje da provjeriš  :Smile: 

ne znam jeste li chekirali inzulin, jer njegova povećana razina u krvi rezultira i povećanjem slobodnog testosterona...što je često kod pcos-a (ali ne isključivo, evo i meni su bili povišeni). u tom slučaju si puno možeš pomoći već i prehranom s niskim udjelom ugljikohidrata i vježbanjem  :utezi:  
za terapiju ti je korisna ova tema http://forum.roda.hr/threads/11404-Terapija-metforminom, ali to je isto u dogovoru s dr.  :Smile:  nadam se da sam pomogla bar malo

----------


## Snekica

Pisala sam u 11/2014 na temi "Nizak AMH, visok FSH..." o mojim poblesavljenim hormonima, odustali smo od postupka upravo zbog toga, a rezultati su tada bili: 
tsh 1,18 (0,27-4,2)
prl 412,5 (102-496)
fsh 22,6 (3,5-12,5)
lh 5,8 (2,4-12,6)
estradiol 253,70 (46-607)
testosteron 0,67 (0,29-1,67)
shbg 60,2 (24,6-122)
fai 1,11 (0,297-5,62)

a sada su slijedeći: 
tsh 0,94 (0,27-4,2)
prl 336 (102-496)
fsh *7,3* (3,5-12,5)
lh *2,6* (2,4-12,6)
estradiol 272,80 (46-607)
DHEA-S 8,72 (1,65-9,15)
testosteron 0,91 (0,29-1,67)
shbg 64,6 (24,6-122)
fai 1,41 (0,297-5,62)
fT4 16,5 (12-22)

Vadila sam i feritin koji je 9,74 (22-112) pa ćemo malo morati zapeti po tom pitanju
Ljube, bubekice, sushi...molim komentar hvala  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Sneki,
nazalost o visokom fsh znam jako malo... Mogu ti samo iskomentirati da ti je stitnjaca odlicna  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## sushi

sneki  :Love: 

ja ti znam samo ponoviti ono o čemu smo već na "Nizak AMH, visok FSH...", kako se rezerva smanjuje i prazni, fsh počinje skakati gore-dolje - početkom nekih ciklusa bude viši, a onda opet u granici normale... da bi nakon nekog vremena (individualno je navodno, može trajati i po koju godinu) narastao i ostao u visinama. 
laički, visok je u ciklusima kad je manje antralnih i preantralnih folikula - oni "šalju signal" da ih je malo i kao posljedica luči se više fsh da bi ih se regrutiralo više... zato visok fsh uglavnom ide u paketu s niskim amh (koji se stvara u tim mini-folikulima, a što ih je manje - niži je)

(pa se zbog te priče cilja pogodan ciklus - kad je nešto više antralaca i nešto niži fsh...) 

meni su rekli da čim jednom uloviš taj visoki fsh, znaš da si već došao u tu fazu skakanja (većina klinika i gleda nalaz s najvišim fsh kao mjerodavan). u tom smislu nema mogućeg poboljšanja i povrata na staro, ali uz dobar afc i praćenje ciklusa ima šanse za sve (pa pogle koliko je cura uspjelo, već samo tu na forumu  :Smile: ), evo sad ti je ok fsh (makar je i ovakav, par puta viši fsh u odnosu na lh isto pokazatelj niže rezerve, navodno)
jeste gledali antralce?

----------


## sushi

a jesam ga raspisala  :lool:  :facepalm:  i zaboravila još dodati da je ostalo ok (koliko znam)

----------


## Ribica 1

> Cure da li mislite da li bi prije postupka trebala ponoviti dalaz iz 9.mj.gdje je lh bio visi od fsh i gdje su visoki muski hormoni?
> Da li je netko koristio terapiju za snizenje muskih hormona (dhea-s, slob.testosteron,testosteron i androstendion)?


Bokić Bananka, ja sam na terapiji za sniženje androstendiona već 10mj- Decortin 10mg. Moj je prvotno bio 13,3(1-12) da bi nakon 3mj Decortina pao na 0,46(0,74-2,81). Smanjila sam na 2,5mg pa je u granicama 4,6(1,05-8,38) Problem je što mi je ciklus sa 35 dana produžen na 65.

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka, potrebu za ponavljanjem nalaza ti odredjuje tvoj dr., stvarno je individualno...tako da slobodno njega pitaš i provjeriš. s obzirom da nisi na nikakvoj terapiji, možda nećeš ni morati...ali bolje da provjeriš 
> 
> ne znam jeste li chekirali inzulin, jer njegova povećana razina u krvi rezultira i povećanjem slobodnog testosterona...što je često kod pcos-a (ali ne isključivo, evo i meni su bili povišeni). u tom slučaju si puno možeš pomoći već i prehranom s niskim udjelom ugljikohidrata i vježbanjem  
> za terapiju ti je korisna ova tema http://forum.roda.hr/threads/11404-Terapija-metforminom, ali to je isto u dogovoru s dr.  nadam se da sam pomogla bar malo


Meni je cudno da mi nijedan dr.nije ni A rekao o mogucnosti pcosu kod mene, hm. Samo su dr.J. s VV i dr.R.pitali da li m stize na vrijeme i rekla sam da kao sto i je.
Nisam provjeravala inzulin ali mi je dr.R.u 9.mj.natuknuo ako dodje to T da onda obavezno moram paziti na prehranu...pretpostavljam radi ovih hormona. Ja sam sad u novoj godini odlucila smanjiti secer i krenila s vjezbanjem i cak kilu smrsavila  :Wink: . Budem ga pitala da visim sto misli o tome. Uglavnom hvala!
U kojoj ste vi fazi?

----------


## sushi

> Meni je cudno da mi nijedan dr.nije ni A rekao o mogucnosti pcosu kod mene, hm. Samo su dr.J. s VV i dr.R.pitali da li m stize na vrijeme i rekla sam da kao sto i je.
> Nisam provjeravala inzulin ali mi je dr.R.u 9.mj.natuknuo ako dodje to T da onda obavezno moram paziti na prehranu...pretpostavljam radi ovih hormona. Ja sam sad u novoj godini odlucila smanjiti secer i krenila s vjezbanjem i cak kilu smrsavila . Budem ga pitala da visim sto misli o tome. Uglavnom hvala!
> U kojoj ste vi fazi?


zašto čudno? pa valjda nemaš ostale faktore za dg pcos... tu ti netko drugi može napisati više od mene
a inzulin, prehrana i vježbanje nemaju nužno veze s tim

mi smo u fazi  :sherlock:  (lov na preostala jaja) i fazi  :psiholog:  (...)

----------


## Snekica

> meni su rekli da čim jednom uloviš taj visoki fsh, znaš da si već došao u tu fazu skakanja (većina klinika i gleda nalaz s najvišim fsh kao mjerodavan). u tom smislu nema mogućeg poboljšanja i povrata na staro, ali uz dobar afc i praćenje ciklusa ima šanse za sve (pa pogle koliko je cura uspjelo, već samo tu na forumu ), evo sad ti je ok fsh (makar je i ovakav, par puta viši fsh u odnosu na lh isto pokazatelj niže rezerve, navodno)
> jeste gledali antralce?


a taman se poradovala  :Sad:  a dobro, šta je tu je, znam da sam pri kraju svog puta. Antralne nismo gledali. Ako uspijem u dogovoru s doktorom, krenuli bi u postupak...

----------


## Bananka

> zašto čudno? pa valjda nemaš ostale faktore za dg pcos... tu ti netko drugi može napisati više od mene
> a inzulin, prehrana i vježbanje nemaju nužno veze s tim
> 
> mi smo u fazi  (lov na preostala jaja) i fazi  (...)


Koji su moguci ostali faktori? Ja se u pcos nista ne kuzim  :Undecided:  ?

----------


## bubekica

Uzv slika definitivno, a onda jos i neki simptomi koji se ticu vanjskog izgleda tipa dlakavost, rijetka kosa, povisena tjelesna masa, problemi s tenom i sl.

----------


## Bananka

> Uzv slika definitivno, a onda jos i neki simptomi koji se ticu vanjskog izgleda tipa dlakavost, rijetka kosa, povisena tjelesna masa, problemi s tenom i sl.


Hvala bubekice, koji dan ciklusa bi trebala na uzv da se vidi da li imam pcos? Kod mene su 1.i zadnji faktor definitivno prisutni.

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala bubekice, koji dan ciklusa bi trebala na uzv da se vidi da li imam pcos? Kod mene su 1.i zadnji faktor definitivno prisutni.


Sto je i za ocekivati obzirom na povisene androgene.
Negdje sredinom ciklusa, da se vidi ima li vodeceg folikula i kakvo je stanje s jajnicima opcenito.
Jesi li radila kad ogtt?

----------


## sushi

Bananka gle ovo  :Smile: 
ali svejedno mislim da nemaš razloga za ovoliku zabrinutost... kad ti 2 dr. nisu naglasili ništa posebno za sad na tu temu, a imaš normalne cikluse. koliko se sjećam, vama je primarna tema muški faktor...

što se povišenih androgena tiče, evo imala sam ih i ja, a na ogtt visok inzulin nakon 2h. a nemam veze s pcos, baš naprotiv. pojačala sam treninge i regulirala prehranu.

----------


## sushi

> a taman se poradovala  a dobro, šta je tu je, znam da sam pri kraju svog puta. Antralne nismo gledali. Ako uspijem u dogovoru s doktorom, krenuli bi u postupak...


nisam te htjela bedirati draga  :Love:  ako možeš, pitaj svog dr. što misli o tome da pogledate i antralce...možda i tebi bude lakše jer je i njihov broj svojevrsna predikcija

----------


## Bananka

> Sto je i za ocekivati obzirom na povisene androgene.
> Negdje sredinom ciklusa, da se vidi ima li vodeceg folikula i kakvo je stanje s jajnicima opcenito.
> Jesi li radila kad ogtt?


Ako je to onaj test gdje se u odredenom vremenu pije i promtatra glukoza, to nisam radila.

----------


## bubekica

> Ako je to onaj test gdje se u odredenom vremenu pije i promtatra glukoza, to nisam radila.


Napravi, za svaki slucaj. Mozda bi promjen prehrane ili eventualno uvodjenje metformina dalo kakav rezultat, ako nalaz ne bude ok.

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka gle ovo 
> ali svejedno mislim da nemaš razloga za ovoliku zabrinutost... kad ti 2 dr. nisu naglasili ništa posebno za sad na tu temu, a imaš normalne cikluse. koliko se sjećam, vama je primarna tema muški faktor...
> što se povišenih androgena tiče, evo imala sam ih i ja, a na ogtt visok inzulin nakon 2h. a nemam veze s pcos, baš naprotiv. pojačala sam treninge i regulirala prehranu.


Hvala sushi, sad sam procitala cijeli clanak i sad sam jos vise misljenja da nebi bilo lose na napravim pregled kod repr.endokrinologa.
I da, kod nas je muski faktor ali bas zato imam osjecaj da moje 'stanje' nije nitko temeljito pregledao. Budem dr.R.pitala da li bi preporucio da li trebam napraviti pretrage kod reproduktivnog endokrinologa.

----------


## Bananka

> Napravi, za svaki slucaj. Mozda bi promjen prehrane ili eventualno uvodjenje metformina dalo kakav rezultat, ako nalaz ne bude ok.


Citala sam neki dan o metforminom, sushi mi je stavila link prije par dana.
Da li uputnicu trazim od dr. opce.med. ili soc.gin.?
Gdje je nabolje ici za ogtt? Dom zdravlja ili na vv?

----------


## sushi

B, i dr.J i dr.R kod kojih si bila, kao i svi ostali subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije (mpo-ovci kako ih mi tu zovemo) su u načelu reproduktivni endokrinolozi

----------


## Bananka

> B, i dr.J i dr.R kod kojih si bila, kao i svi ostali subspecijalisti humane reprodukcije (mpo-ovci kako ih mi tu zovemo) su u načelu reproduktivni endokrinolozi


Ajoj, nisam imala pojma da su oni i to  :Smile: . Onda bas ispadnem glupa s mojim pitanjima  :Smile: ...sorry!
Uglavnom budem jos jednom pitala dr.R., jer mi taj pcos neda mira.

----------


## sushi

> Citala sam neki dan o metforminom, sushi mi je stavila link prije par dana.
> Da li uputnicu trazim od dr. opce.med. ili soc.gin.?
> Gdje je nabolje ici za ogtt? Dom zdravlja ili na vv?



uputnicu sam dobila od soc.gin., ali ju je pisala po preporuci mog mpo dr.
pisalo je i +inz. nakon 2h i u preporuci i na uputnici (što ne rade svi kad rade ogtt koliko sam ulovila po forumu)
išla sam na vv, jer sam spojila s vadjenjem hormona

na tvom mjestu bih prvo sve pitala svog mpo dr., bit će manje brige  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Puno hvala cure!

----------


## frodda

Može li mi netko malo pojasniti što su to antralci (?) Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru

----------


## bubekica

kopiram s http://www.neplodnost.hr/index.php?o...osti&Itemid=61

Normalni jajnik u generativno doba smješten je slobodno u zdjelici, i u njemu vidimo stromu i folikule. U svakoj fazi ciklusa u oba jajnika nađe se nekoliko folikula veličine do 10 mm. To su tzv antralni folikuli koji će u tom ciklusu propasti jer nisu bili izabrani da postanu vodeći folikul.

U kasnoj proliferacijskoj fazi ciklusa razvija se vodeći folikul. On od trenutka kad bude odabran da bude vodeći folikul, što mi možemo vidjeti UZV-om negdje kod veličine od 10 mm, pa do ovulacije raste brzinom od 2-3 mm/dan. Ovulacija se desi kad ovakav folikul dosegne veličinu od 22-28 mm.

----------


## sushi

fordda, evo ok linka za pojašnjenje http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

----------


## s_iva

Može li mi netko reći kako se snižava moj TSH? Koliko to traje i tak to... Namjeravala sam slijedeći ciklus u postupak, tim više što mi je štitnjača uvijek bila u redu.

Moj nalaz: 
TSH  4,972 (0,55-4,78)
FT4  11,00  (11,5-22,7)
FT3   4,10  ( 3,5-6,5)

Spolni su mi više manje ok, svi osim prolaktina koji iznosi 41,00 (ref. 4-23)
I naravno osim AMH, ali to nije ništa novo!

Šta da radim?   :Confused: 

Nisam još bila kod dr sa nalazima. Ponovit ću TSH idući tjedan.

----------


## bubekica

Ovo ti je svakako nalaz za euthyrox. Treba mu ako se dobro sjecam mj dana da spusti iako kod nekih traje i dulje. Ako ti se zuri, javi se u polikliniku leptir.

----------


## Teodora_Ri

Uglavnom, danas sam napravila test na trudnoću i pozitivan je. Na telefon me gin. malo zabrinula jer ako je oplodnja ipak bila prije 22.1. (21 dan ciklusa u kojem je razina progesterona bila niska) znači da ta trudnoća zbog niske razine progesterona neće biti dobra. A ako je oplodnja ipak bila nakon 22.1. nije li malo prerano da se to vidi na testu) Idem na pregled tek u petak, a do tad ću poludit. Mislite li da je ipak prerano da se test pokaže pozitivnim niti 2 tjedna nakon eventualne oplodnje/impalntacije?  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Ne brini. Moguce je da je ovulacije bila cca 19.1., tad bi progesteron jos bio nizak, a test na danasnji dan itekako pozitivan.
Sretno i cestitam!

----------


## Teodora_Ri

> Ne brini. Moguce je da je ovulacije bila cca 19.1., tad bi progesteron jos bio nizak, a test na danasnji dan itekako pozitivan.
> Sretno i cestitam!


Prošli mjesec mi je ovulacija oko 25 dana. Ako je tako bilo i ovog puta, misliš li da bi ondato moglo štimati?  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

> Prošli mjesec mi je ovulacija oko 25 dana. Ako je tako bilo i ovog puta, misliš li da bi ondato moglo štimati?


Malo naknap. Vjerojatno ti je bila koji dan ranije, tipa na 21-22dc.

----------


## Frćka

> Može li mi netko reći kako se snižava moj TSH? Koliko to traje i tak to... Namjeravala sam slijedeći ciklus u postupak, tim više što mi je štitnjača uvijek bila u redu.
> 
> Moj nalaz: 
> TSH  4,972 (0,55-4,78)
> FT4  11,00  (11,5-22,7)
> FT3   4,10  ( 3,5-6,5)
> 
> Spolni su mi više manje ok, svi osim prolaktina koji iznosi 41,00 (ref. 4-23)
> I naravno osim AMH, ali to nije ništa novo!
> ...


Bubekica ti je dobro rekla, cca mjesec dana...nije samo TSH, FT4 ti je prenizak, meni čak dr. na vrijednosti 15 nije zadovoljan, bar kao 18! A FT3 iako ok, super bi bilo bliže 6! 
Nemoj ići u postupak dok ne središ štitnjaču, meni je dr.savjetovao tri ciklusa od početka uzimanja eutrixa zbog kvalitete js

----------


## hrki

Curke molim vaše mišljenje o mojim  nalazima 3.-5.dan ciklusa
prolaktin  325,66 mIU/L   (ref. 108,78 - 557,13)
FSH           3,28 IU/L     (ref. 3,03 - 8,08)
LH             6,40 IU/L     (ref. 1,80 - 11,78)
estradiol      159 poml/L  (ref. 77 - 922)
testosteron    1,00 nmol/L (ref. 0,38 - 1,97)
TSH           0,44 mIU/L    (ref. 0,35 - 4,94)
ft4           15,31 pmol/L   (ref. 9,01 - 19,05)
ft3            3,64 pmol/L    (ref. 2,63 - 5,70)
Ponovo mi moraju korigirati terapiju za TSH,malo je prenizak jel tako?

----------


## Frćka

Početni nalaz TSH bez eutrixa mi je bio 3.08, FT4 15.10, FT3 5.58... Samo povišeni antitg 41.5(ref.40). Pila sam.tablete 3 tjedna i dobila nalaz TSH 0.56 i FT4 18.3 mi je rečeno da je nalaz savršen, da niš ne diram (50mgeutrixa)...evo čitam upute od dr. da je sve od 0.1-2.5 dobar nalaz za TSH za prekoncepsiju...i u ranoj trudnoći ( prvo tromesječje)...ispravak gore, sad sam provjerila, bar dva mjeseca od početka pijenja eutrixa u postupak...
U 5tt mi je TSH bio 0.25, ali zbog FT4 15.3 dr. bi mi čak povisio dozu ...u 7tt na istoj dozi eutrixa mi je TSH odletio na 3.10 i FT4 12.37...sad sam na povišenoj dozi od 75 mg...

----------


## ivana.sky

ja svakih 6 tjedana idem kontrolirat stitnjacu i svaki put mi mijenjaju terapiju... mal skace, mal se spusti, mal je ok... tako da nemoj se cudit

----------


## Teodora_Ri

> Malo naknap. Vjerojatno ti je bila koji dan ranije, tipa na 21-22dc.


Jutros sam išla kod dr. jer me počelo jako probadati i pojavio se svjetlosmeđi iscjedak pa mi je rekao da još ništa ne vidi, dakle, vjerojatno je ta oplodnja bila pred 12-ak dana. Ono što ga zabrinjava je tanak endometrij - 8 mm.  :Sad:

----------


## Bananka

QUOTE=bubekica;2730575]Sto je i za ocekivati obzirom na povisene androgene.
Negdje sredinom ciklusa, da se vidi ima li vodeceg folikula i kakvo je stanje s jajnicima opcenito.
Jesi li radila kad ogtt?[/QUOTE]





> uputnicu sam dobila od soc.gin., ali ju je pisala po preporuci mog mpo dr.
> pisalo je i +inz. nakon 2h i u preporuci i na uputnici (što ne rade svi kad rade ogtt koliko sam ulovila po forumu)
> išla sam na vv, jer sam spojila s vadjenjem hormona
> 
> na tvom mjestu bih prvo sve pitala svog mpo dr., bit će manje brige


Evo pitala sam dr.R. i rekao da mogu napraviti OGTT ali uz vrijednost inzulina u oba uzorka (prvi i zadnji). Samo ne kuzim sto je to prvi i izadnji. Bude valjda soc.gin.skuzio koju uputnicu trebam.
Koliko se dugo se cca.ceka termin na VV?
Koliko dugo traje pretraga vremenski npr.cijelo jutro? I za koliko bude nalaz?

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da se sad za ogtt narucujes preko centralnog narucivanja kb merkur (imaju info na svojim web stranicama).
Ogtt mjeri glukozu, najcesce nultu, prije davanja glukoze i nakon 120min, a moze se dodati i nakon 60min. Valjda je R mislio da se inzulin onda izmjeri na 0 i na 120min.
Na druga pitanja ti ne znam odgovoriti...

----------


## sushi

> Samo ne kuzim sto je to prvi i izadnji. Bude valjda soc.gin.skuzio koju uputnicu trebam.
> Koliko se dugo se cca.ceka termin na VV?
> Koliko dugo traje pretraga vremenski npr.cijelo jutro? I za koliko bude nalaz?


prvi i zadnji su vadjenja krvi, prvo je tad kad pijes i glukozu, drugo nakon 60min, a zadnje nakon 120min...ako su takve upute. znat će primarni gin, ne brini.

kako je sad s naručivanjem ne znam (prije 2god je bilo telefonom čini mi se), ali znam da nije bilo dužeg čekanja. meni je trajalo cijelo jutro, da...jer osim što sama pretraga traje 2h, čekala sam još 2h od prijave na šalteru. sve to natašte, ali preživi se  :Smile: 
nalazi su bili gotovi za desetak dana, moglo se doći po njih ili šalju poštom, valjda je i dalje tako, saznat ćeš tamo

----------


## Bananka

Hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Nalazi sa VV prije 2 tjedna - parametre ne znam, MM mi iščitao dio...
AMH  12,2
TSH   1
antiTPO 13000 ( do sada 250 ali možda po dr. ref. vrij iz matične bolnice)

Nisam bila na nikakvoj terapiji do sada jer mi je uvijek TSH uredan, a antiTPO visok..
Za vjerovati je da će me na neku terapiju staviti i da fulam postupak u 3 mj.....

----------


## zdravka82

zelimo bebu, kakvi su ti ft4 i ft3? Moji nalazi od proslog petka su 
TSH 1,1
FT4.  14.6
FT3.     5,9
AntiTpo >1300
Ja sam jucer bila kod endokrinologa koji mi je rekao da su mi hormoni savrseni, a za antitijela nema lijeka.. Citam na drugoj temi kako su cure spomenule neku terapiju za njih, bas me zanima sta ce tebi reci.. Ja sam vec dva doktora promijenila i ova tvrde isto!

----------


## bubekica

Ne razumijem se previse u antitijela, ali za stitnjacu, ako vam se da uloziti par stotica kunica za privatnika, preporucak dr. skaru u poliklinici leptir. Isplati se.

----------


## zdravka82

Hvala bubekica! Probat cu ih kontaktirati.. Jel znas mozda cijenu pregleda? Jel se dugo ceka na pregled? U srijedu sam u zg, mogla bi otici!  Citam po forumu da su cure dobivale decotrin za antitijela i dosta njih je bas u tom postupku ostvarilo trudnocu

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala bubekica! Probat cu ih kontaktirati.. Jel znas mozda cijenu pregleda? Jel se dugo ceka na pregled? U srijedu sam u zg, mogla bi otici!  Citam po forumu da su cure dobivale decotrin za antitijela i dosta njih je bas u tom postupku ostvarilo trudnocu


http://www.poliklinika-leptir.hr/cje...ske_usluge.htm
Evo tu cijena. Nazovi ih sutra, ne ceka se dugo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro cure,
nisam prepisala sve nalaze, ali ugl taj moj antiTPO nije 13 tisuća nego isto kao kod Zdravke...i TSH mi je isti  :Smile: 
Ali nigdje nisam vidjela FT4 i FT3 ....još sam ja ovaj antiTPO sama rekla soc. ginekologu da upiše na uputnicu da i to prekontroliram....
Planiram i ja u jednom cugu otići u ZG i u Polikliniku Leptir, na 3 dc kad budem išla na VV ...

AMH 12.2 ...ok??

----------


## bubekica

Amh je u pmol/L ili?
Meni se cini ne bas visok, ali s amh nemam problema pa nisam bas u tematici...
Kakvi su lh/fsh?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Čekam da mi MM  opet javi pa nakucam tu...na poslu sam  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

http://www.betaplus.hr/korisno/anti-...ov-hormon.html
Evo ovdje objasnjenja amh...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo nalaza:
                                                  ref. vrijednosti


GLUKOZA                  5,9 mmol/I                        4,4 -  6,4
INZULIN                 38,1 pmol /L                           21  - 174
TSH                                     1  mu/L                              0,55 - 4,78
antiTPO                       >1300 ku/L                                   <60
AMH                                   12,3 pmol/L              0,5 - 52,5
LH                                        3,4 lu/L                   2,1 - 10,9
FSH                                    6,5 lu/L                                   3,9 - 8,8
TESTOST.                     1,3  nmol/L                          0,3 - 2,6
ESTRADIOL         226  pmol/L                         99 - 448
prolaktin                       184 miu/L                             71 - 566
DHEAS                6,3 μmol/L               0,6 - 7,2
SHBG                 50,8 nmol/L             18,2 - 135,5
FAI                      2,6                         0,7 - 10,9


Ako netko ima koji komentar - dobro došao  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

amh ti ukazuje na smanjenu plodnost... i ne znam odakle ti dijagnoza pcos, mislim da to mozes brisati iz potpisa...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

I obrisati ću jer i sama sad vidim nakon ovih nalaza...to mi dr A rekao prije 6 g na VV...a uvijek su mi ovakvi nalazi bili, osim antiTPO koji je sad znatno povišen...
Baš me zanima što kaže dr J...neću u Polikl. Leptir dok ne vidim s njom....
Amh je takakv kakav je...a i godine idu....

----------


## bubekica

kad si na VV?

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo nalaza:
>                                                   ref. vrijednosti
> 
> 
> GLUKOZA                  5,9 mmol/I                        4,4 -  6,4
> INZULIN                 38,1 pmol /L                           21  - 174
> TSH                                     1  mu/L                              0,55 - 4,78
> antiTPO                       >1300 ku/L                                   <60
> AMH                                   12,3 pmol/L              0,5 - 52,5
> ...


zelimo bebu moj AMH je jos manji... 6,9 
FSH 17
LH 11
sve i ustim mjernim jedinicama kao kod tebe.
DHEAS 4,7

Cesto je se pokazalo kod cura u nalazima da im je omjer FSH I LH 
odlican a AMH bude jako nizak....
Moje misljenje je da ti prvi korak bude da se pozabavis stitnjacom zbog antiTPO........

Pratit antralne folikule par ciklusa i krenuti u stimulaciju....
Bar je kod mene bilo tako a to mi je dr. R savjetovao

On negleda i ne pridodajde puno paznje AMH
Najvise ga zanimaju antralci.

Sretno....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ako sve bude ok, 11.3. mi je 3 DC pa sam gore...

----------


## zdravka82

Cure, sto znaci kad je povisen hormon SHBG? Tek sam dobila svoje hormone na uvid, pa vidim da mi je on povisen SHBG 147.6 nmol/l (18,2 - 135,5)

----------


## bubekica

http://www.poliklinika-analizalab.hr...ne-hormone%29/

----------


## lasta

Dosli i moji nalazi 
tsh 1.2 /0.27-4.2
Prl 218 /102-496
Fsh 14.4 /3.5-12.5
Lh  5.7 /2.4-12.6
Estradol 164 /46-607
Dhea-s 4.02 /1.65-9.15 
testosteron 0.8 /0.29-1.67
Shbg 78.3 /24.6-122
Fai 1.02 /0.297-5.62

Sad ono sto me muci. Dr je rekla ako je fsh veci od 14 nema smisla da pokusavamo ponovo. A na granici je. Uff.

----------


## orange80

> Sad ono sto me muci. Dr je rekla ako je fsh veci od 14 nema smisla da pokusavamo ponovo. A na granici je. Uff.


Oprosti, a što to nema smisla da pokušavate? 
Koliko imaš godina? Jeli vam spermiogram ok?

sorry, nisam te pratila prije

----------


## lasta

39 god. To bi trebalo biti za drugu bebu,a spermiogram teska oligoasthenoteratospermia.

----------


## orange80

> 39 god. To bi trebalo biti za drugu bebu,a spermiogram teska oligoasthenoteratospermia.


da, ali što nema smisla da pokušavate? IVF (ISCI)? dr koja ti je to rekla je MPO specijalist ili obična gin.?

----------


## lasta

Soc gin ivf

----------


## Bananka

> Mislim da se sad za ogtt narucujes preko centralnog narucivanja kb merkur (imaju info na svojim web stranicama).
> Ogtt mjeri glukozu, najcesce nultu, prije davanja glukoze i nakon 120min, a moze se dodati i nakon 60min. Valjda je R mislio da se inzulin onda izmjeri na 0 i na 120min.
> Na druga pitanja ti ne znam odgovoriti...





> prvi i zadnji su vadjenja krvi, prvo je tad kad pijes i glukozu, drugo nakon 60min, a zadnje nakon 120min...ako su takve upute. znat će primarni gin, ne brini.
> 
> kako je sad s naručivanjem ne znam (prije 2god je bilo telefonom čini mi se), ali znam da nije bilo dužeg čekanja. meni je trajalo cijelo jutro, da...jer osim što sama pretraga traje 2h, čekala sam još 2h od prijave na šalteru. sve to natašte, ali preživi se 
> nalazi su bili gotovi za desetak dana, moglo se doći po njih ili šalju poštom, valjda je i dalje tako, saznat ćeš tamo


Evo ja obavila OGTT. Narucila sam se proslji tjedan preko centralnog narucivanja i u pon.bila na VV. Nalaz je danas stigao na kucnu adresu.

Glukoza nataste   5.2 (<6.1)
Glukoza 120min.   7.5 (<8.9)
Inzulin nataste     60.0 (21-174)
Inzulin 120min.  184.3 (bez intervala!?)

Zbunilo me sto je inzulin 120min. bez ref.intervala!? Molim komentar.

Vadila sam i hormone 3-5dc, ali ti nalazi jos nisu stigli.

----------


## Inesz

Lasta,
FSH ti je povišen, to znaš  :Sad:  

Jesi radila AMH?

Ako misliš pokušavati, idi odmah, ne čekaj.

~~~~~

----------


## lasta

Znam Inesz,svjesna sam toga. Spremamo papire za novi pokusaj. AMH nisam radila jer u Puli ne rade tu pretragu. Sad cu vidjet sa dr sta kaze za poviseni FSH.Nije dobro ali u meni iskri jos mala nada da nije bas jako kasno.

----------


## pak

*lasta* jesi pitala za privatno vadjenje AMH? 
Ni kod nas ne vade na uputnicu ali jednom tjedno vade privatno i salju u Zg.

----------


## lasta

Nisam se raspitivala,ali sada hocu. Moram.

----------


## Inesz

cure, kod slanja uzorka za amh za Zg, raspitajte se na kako i što transpotiraju.


za anlizu amh hormona, ako se uzorak odmah ne analizira, potrebno je nakon uzorkovanja krvi dobiveni serum odmah zamrznuti. ako se serum ne zamrzne odmah, ne dobivaju se točni rezultati.


uzeti krv, dobiti serum, serum odmah zamrznuti i zamrznuti serum slati na anaizu u Zg.

----------


## pak

U nasem labu oni rade serum i salju u Zg.Nadam se obzirom na cijenu koju platimo da je sve po ps-u.
Kod mene je nalaz potvrdio moje sumnje.

----------


## sara79

Cure jedno pitanje i savjet...posto sam nova ovdje pa se ne snalazim jos najbolje....
Moj prvi postupak je bio u prvom mjesecu ove god. biokemijska....
Zbog TSH koji je bio oko 4 sam dobila terapiju euthyrox 50 i prije postupka je bio 1,59...znaci onako kako i zahtjevaju.
E sad moje pitanje je dali i dalje piti euthyrox do sljedeceg postupka na koji bi isla u junu ili sad prestati piti pa krenuti opet sa terapijom 6do 8 tjedana prije samog postupka??? Ni sama neznam.
Par tjedana poslije neuspjeha sam provjerila TSH i FT4....TSH je bio 2,49 a FT4 19. Bice da se TSH malo od stimulacije povisi.

----------


## sara79

Moji nalazi su:
FSH 14.75 iu/l
LH 11.01 iu/l
Estradiol 38 ng/l(fol.faza 26-122)
PROLAKTIN 6.7 ug/L 
TESTOSTERON 0.95 nmo/l (ž <0.35-2,6)
T3 1.39 nmol/l (1.34-2.73)
T4 87 nmol/l (78.38-157.4)
TSH 4.25 miu/l (0.34-5.60)
Anti TPO At  <28

Hormoni radjeni 3 dc i to je bilo znaci prije postupka.

AMH 7.9 pmol/l
Antralnih folikula 8-9

PROGESTERON 21 dc 32 nmol/l ( lut.faza 5.3-86 )
DHEAs 4.2 (1.65-9.15)

----------


## bubekica

Sara,
bolje je da ne prekidas eurhyrox. Stimulacija hoce dignuti tsh, ponovi nalaz kroz mjesec dva.

----------


## sara79

> Sara,
> bolje je da ne prekidas eurhyrox. Stimulacija hoce dignuti tsh, ponovi nalaz kroz mjesec dva.


Hvala bubekica  :Wink:

----------


## Pčelica84

Molim vas za mišljenje. Nova sam na forumu, pa ako može malo pomoći. Spremam se za postupak na proljeće. Uradila sam hormone, evo nalaza.
TSH- 2,63  (ref. 04,5-4,68)
FT4- 12,2 (ref. 10-28,2)
FT3- 6,3  (ref. 4,26-8,10)

Prolactin 293 (ref.109-557)
Testosteron 1,49 (ref.0,38-1,97)
FSH 3,34 (ref.3-8)
LH- 3,54 (ref.1,8-11,8)
Estradiol-250 (ref.77-921)

Jel išta loše? Čula sam da je bolje da je TSH ispod 2, kada se kreće na vantjelesnu. Da li se zbog ovoga moram naručiti endokrinologu?
Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima..

----------


## mostarka86

Ja mislim da je ovo koliko toliko ok, ali neka se javi neko ko se bolje razumije.

----------


## sara79

> Molim vas za mišljenje. Nova sam na forumu, pa ako može malo pomoći. Spremam se za postupak na proljeće. Uradila sam hormone, evo nalaza.
> TSH- 2,63  (ref. 04,5-4,68)
> FT4- 12,2 (ref. 10-28,2)
> FT3- 6,3  (ref. 4,26-8,10)
> 
> Prolactin 293 (ref.109-557)
> Testosteron 1,49 (ref.0,38-1,97)
> FSH 3,34 (ref.3-8)
> LH- 3,54 (ref.1,8-11,8)
> ...


Sto se tice hormona stitnjace ovo nije za terapiju al posto planiras u postupak ipak se trebas posavjetovati sa endokrinologom i sa svojim mpo doktorom jer kako se meni cini da je ft4 nizak. Za njega je pozeljno da bude oko 16. Bar je meni tako receno.
Predpostavljam da ce ti dati najmanju dozu euthyroxa i s tim ce se tsh sniziti a ft4 malo povisiti. 
Za druge hormone ce se vjerojatno javiti netko sa iskustvom.

----------


## Pčelica84

> Sto se tice hormona stitnjace ovo nije za terapiju al posto planiras u postupak ipak se trebas posavjetovati sa endokrinologom i sa svojim mpo doktorom jer kako se meni cini da je ft4 nizak. Za njega je pozeljno da bude oko 16. Bar je meni tako receno.
> Predpostavljam da ce ti dati najmanju dozu euthyroxa i s tim ce se tsh sniziti a ft4 malo povisiti. 
> Za druge hormone ce se vjerojatno javiti netko sa iskustvom.


Upravu si bila. Čula sam se sa MPO doktorom, rekao  je da štitna nije ok i da se javim endokrinologu. Naručena sam sutra, pa ćemo vidjeti hoću li dobiti terapiju. Možda se postupak i odgodi za mjesec-dva dok se stanje ne stabilizuje. Sad valja objasniti endokrinologu da TSH treba biti manji od 2, a ft4 veći od 16. Kod njih je uglavnom komentar da je sve u ref.vrijednostima ok.

----------


## sara79

> Upravu si bila. Čula sam se sa MPO doktorom, rekao  je da štitna nije ok i da se javim endokrinologu. Naručena sam sutra, pa ćemo vidjeti hoću li dobiti terapiju. Možda se postupak i odgodi za mjesec-dva dok se stanje ne stabilizuje. Sad valja objasniti endokrinologu da TSH treba biti manji od 2, a ft4 veći od 16. Kod njih je uglavnom komentar da je sve u ref.vrijednostima ok.


Neznam gdje zivis al probaj naravno objasniti sve kako je a ako bude nesto pametovao i nebude dao terapiju bjezi od njega i nemoj gubiti vrijeme....ima endokrinologa koliko hoces.
Mislim da ces kroz 4-5 tjedana to uspjeti rijesit.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Pčelica84

Hvala Saro...sretno i tebi.
p.s.znam da te smaram, ali ako može još jedno pitanje. Maloprije sam podigla nalaz progesterona. Radila sam ga na 17.dc, pošto su meni ovulacije rano od 10.-12 dc. Rezultat je 65, a ref.vrijednosti su od 3,8-50,6 nmol/L u lutealnoj fazi. Šta znači ovo što mi je ovako velik progesteron, jel to zabrinjavajuće?

----------


## Pčelica84

Itko, pls?

----------


## sara79

> Hvala Saro...sretno i tebi.
> p.s.znam da te smaram, ali ako može još jedno pitanje. Maloprije sam podigla nalaz progesterona. Radila sam ga na 17.dc, pošto su meni ovulacije rano od 10.-12 dc. Rezultat je 65, a ref.vrijednosti su od 3,8-50,6 nmol/L u lutealnoj fazi. Šta znači ovo što mi je ovako velik progesteron, jel to zabrinjavajuće?


Nazalost na ovo neznam odgovor.
Cure dajte ako netko zna i ima volje odgovoriti i prokomentirati.

----------


## sara79

> Itko, pls?


Poruke ti kasne jer si nova i mora osoblje foruma prvo da provjere i onda puste tako da znas......

----------


## sushi

pčelice, koliko ja znam nije zabrinjavajuće... dio dr. ga ni ne kontrolira, samo je pokazatelj je li bilo O taj ciklus. možda me netko ispravi ako sam u krivu  :Smile: 
za tsh već sve znaš, a ostalo ti se čini ok. sretno!

----------


## Pčelica84

Hvala vam puno, divne ste  :Kiss:

----------


## sara79

> Itko, pls?


Eto pcelica odgovor je tu.
Napisi jos koji post pa ce sve brze ici  :Wink:

----------


## zdravka82

Stigao i moj nalaz

Sl. testosteron - 6,4 pmol/l  (ref.vr. 0,2-14,2)
TSH               - 2,17 Mu/l   (ref.vr. 0,55-4,78)
LH                 - 5,2 IU/l     (ref.vr. 2,1-10,9)
FSH               - 8,2 IU/l      (ref.vr. 3,9-8,8)
Estradiol         - 674 pmol/l (ref.vr. 99-448) 
Prolaktin         - 165 mIU/l  (ref.vr. 71-566)
DHEAS            - 4,3 qmol/l  (ref.vr. 0,6-7,2)   

Vadila sam i AMH ali na drugu uputnicu i on mi jos nije stigao. Hormoni vađeni na VV, 5 dan ciklusa..

----------


## sara79

> Stigao i moj nalaz
> 
> Sl. testosteron - 6,4 pmol/l  (ref.vr. 0,2-14,2)
> TSH               - 2,17 Mu/l   (ref.vr. 0,55-4,78)
> LH                 - 5,2 IU/l     (ref.vr. 2,1-10,9)
> FSH               - 8,2 IU/l      (ref.vr. 3,9-8,8)
> Estradiol         - 674 pmol/l (ref.vr. 99-448) 
> Prolaktin         - 165 mIU/l  (ref.vr. 71-566)
> DHEAS            - 4,3 qmol/l  (ref.vr. 0,6-7,2)   
> ...


Zdravka ja mogu za estradiol reci da je visok i treba vidjeti sto je uzrok. Mozda cista. I za TSH ako ides u postupak predpostavljam da ce ti dati najmanju dozu terapije. FT4 nisi vadila? On ti je isto bitan uz TSH.

----------


## zdravka82

TSH 1,1
FT4. 14.6
FT3. 5,9

Ovo su hormoni stitnjace vadjeni prije nekih mjesec dana u osijeku kad sam isla na kontrolu kod endokrinologa.. S obzirom da su bili ok, nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju i narucena sam za god.dana ponovo.. 
Sto bi mogao biti razlog skakanja TSH? Inace imam jako visoka antiTPO preko 1300..
Do sada nisam imala ciste, mislis da je to uzrok visokog estradiola?

----------


## Pčelica84

zdravka, imaš iznad svojih moje postove. Slična mi je situacija kao sa tvojim TSH i fT4. Ja sam jučer bila kod endokrinologa, dobila sam terapiju. 25 mg.Letrox. Endokrinolog se složio sa dr. Radončićem, da je potrebno uvesti malo hormona, kako bi se povečale sanse za trudnoću, odnosno kako bi se TSH smanjio, a  fT4 povečao, pošto je dosta nizak. Možda da odeš još nekom endokrinologu, koji se malo bolje razumije u MPO, i ima više osjećaja, ne gleda samo ref.vrijednosti. i moji nalazi su bili u ref.vrijednostima, ali sam dobila terapiju. Saro, hvala  :Kiss: 
Za estradiol ne znam ništa, uvijek mi je bio ok. Možda se neko još javi...

----------


## sara79

> TSH 1,1
> FT4. 14.6
> FT3. 5,9
> 
> Ovo su hormoni stitnjace vadjeni prije nekih mjesec dana u osijeku kad sam isla na kontrolu kod endokrinologa.. S obzirom da su bili ok, nisam dobila nikakvu terapiju i narucena sam za god.dana ponovo.. 
> Sto bi mogao biti razlog skakanja TSH? Inace imam jako visoka antiTPO preko 1300..
> Do sada nisam imala ciste, mislis da je to uzrok visokog estradiola?


Zdravka mislim da se nemogu usporedjivati dva nalaza hormona stitnjace iz dva razlicita laboratorija. Sad si vadila na vv i s tim nalazima odi endokrinologu pa cete vidjeti kakva ce terapija biti s obzirom da imas antiTPO. Mislim da je na temi mpo vv vec netko pisao sto se daje za antiTPO kad se krece u postupak.
Za estradiol kazem mozda je cista. Odi na uz pa ces biti pametnija i mirnija. Sve mi nekad imamo ciste a u biti i neznamo da imamo jer neidemo svaki mj na uz.

----------


## sara79

> zdravka, imaš iznad svojih moje postove. Slična mi je situacija kao sa tvojim TSH i fT4. Ja sam jučer bila kod endokrinologa, dobila sam terapiju. 25 mg.Letrox. Endokrinolog se složio sa dr. Radončićem, da je potrebno uvesti malo hormona, kako bi se povečale sanse za trudnoću, odnosno kako bi se TSH smanjio, a  fT4 povečao, pošto je dosta nizak. Možda da odeš još nekom endokrinologu, koji se malo bolje razumije u MPO, i ima više osjećaja, ne gleda samo ref.vrijednosti. i moji nalazi su bili u ref.vrijednostima, ali sam dobila terapiju. Saro, hvala 
> Za estradiol ne znam ništa, uvijek mi je bio ok. Možda se neko još javi...


Brvo za terapiju  :Wink:  
Ti ces kod dr. R u postupak ili?

----------


## Pčelica84

Da, da  :Smile:  Baš mi se svidio kao dr. Temeljit, i ima individualan pristup skroz. Plus što se bavi imunološkim parametrima, što nitko ne radi. Barem se ja ne susretoh sa takvim, osim sa njim  :Smile:  Jedva čekam...

----------


## sara79

> Da, da  Baš mi se svidio kao dr. Temeljit, i ima individualan pristup skroz. Plus što se bavi imunološkim parametrima, što nitko ne radi. Barem se ja ne susretoh sa takvim, osim sa njim  Jedva čekam...


Da i meni je kliknuo na prvu al sam ipak u beti zakazala konzultacije pa cu se onda definitivno odluciti kod koga u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Pčelica84

Sretno, kako god odlučila  :Kiss:

----------


## Bananka

> Čekajući svoju m koja je danas trebala doći sam nasla svoj nalaz hormona iz 9.mj (3-5dc).
> Ako bi netko mogao protumaciti
> Nisam sigurna da li su svi hormoni uredu i ne znam što je uopće SHBG i FAI.
> 
> AMH 32.9 (0-75.7)
> Slobodni testosteron 41.7 (0.2-14.2)
> Inzulin 66.4 (21-174)
> TSH 1.82 (0.55-4.78)
> LH 10.2 (2.12-10.89)
> ...


Ponovno sam vadila hormone i sada izgledaju skorz izukrenuti od onoga iz 9.mjeseca:

TSH 1.62 (0,55-4,78)
AMH 24.7 (1,2-52,7)
LH 3.9 (2.1-10.9)
FSH 5.9 (3.8-8.8)
Testosteron 2.6 (0.3-2.6)
Estradiol 384 (99-448)
Prolaktin 208 (71-566)
DHEAS 13.6 (0.6-7.2)
SHBG 92.7 (18.2-135.5)
FAI 2.8 (0.7-10.9)

Glukoza natašte 5.2 (<6.1)
Glukoza 120min. 7.5 (<8.9)
Inzulin natašte 60.0 (21-174)
Inzulin 120min. 184.3 (21-174)

Moze li pomoć, ne kužim omjer LH/FSH  :Confused:  ? 
Testosteron je na gornjoj granici, a DHEAS po standardu previsok a inzulin 120min.je isto malo prekoračio granicu.

----------


## sara79

> Ponovno sam vadila hormone i sada izgledaju skorz izukrenuti od onoga iz 9.mjeseca:
> 
> TSH 1.62 (0,55-4,78)
> AMH 24.7 (1,2-52,7)
> LH 3.9 (2.1-10.9)
> FSH 5.9 (3.8-8.8)
> Testosteron 2.6 (0.3-2.6)
> Estradiol 384 (99-448)
> Prolaktin 208 (71-566)
> ...


Ovo nije iz istog laboratorija koliko vidim. 
Mislim da ti je omjer FSH/LH ok.
Nadam se da ce se netko javiti tko se bolje razumije.
Jel pijes mozda DHEAs?

----------


## Bananka

Hvala, sara79!
Vađeno oba puta na VV, jednom u 9.mj.'14 i sad u 3.mj.'15...primijetila sam da su ref.vrjednosti drugačije.
Ne pijem DHEAS, već mi je godinama visok.
Do sad mi je FSH bio veci od LH i sad se obrnulo, pa me zbunilo,hm.

----------


## zdravka82

Stigao i moj nalaz

Sl. testosteron - 6,4 pmol/l (ref.vr. 0,2-14,2)
TSH - 2,17 Mu/l (ref.vr. 0,55-4,78)
LH - 5,2 IU/l (ref.vr. 2,1-10,9)
FSH - 8,2 IU/l (ref.vr. 3,9-8,8)
Estradiol - 674 pmol/l (ref.vr. 99-448) 
Prolaktin - 165 mIU/l (ref.vr. 71-566)
DHEAS - 4,3 qmol/l (ref.vr. 0,6-7,2) 

Vadila sam i AMH ali na drugu uputnicu i on mi jos nije stigao. Hormoni vađeni na VV, 5 dan ciklusa..

Danas mi je stigao i AMH- 8.5 pmol/l , pokazuje li on na smanjenu plodnost?

----------


## LaraLana

> Stigao i moj nalaz
> 
> Sl. testosteron - 6,4 pmol/l (ref.vr. 0,2-14,2)
> TSH - 2,17 Mu/l (ref.vr. 0,55-4,78)
> LH - 5,2 IU/l (ref.vr. 2,1-10,9)
> FSH - 8,2 IU/l (ref.vr. 3,9-8,8)
> Estradiol - 674 pmol/l (ref.vr. 99-448) 
> Prolaktin - 165 mIU/l (ref.vr. 71-566)
> DHEAS - 4,3 qmol/l (ref.vr. 0,6-7,2) 
> ...


Zdravka s ovim AMH od 8,5 se puno moze napraviti, nemoj da se brines puno. Je da ukazuje na smanjenu plodnost al su u svemu ovome bitni i antralni folikuli.
Moj AMH je 7 pmol i dobila 4 js i od prve ostala trudna  :Smile:  
Moja malena upravo spava u svom kreveticu  :Kiss:  
Vidi zasto ti je estradiol povisen, napravi uz jer je mozda cista u pitanju kao sto je cini mi se vec netko i pisao.

----------


## neveny

Evo i moj nalaz...dosad nisam pokušavala ostat trudna vec sam hormone vadila zbog akni koje su mi se pojavile u 24. godini, sad imam 26. Hvala unaprijed

FSH 5.50 (1.8-9.4)
LH 4.60 (0.8-10.4)
PRL 433 (81-597)
DHEA-SO4 8.20 (1.8-9.8)
17-OH PROG 3.30 (0.33-3.27)
SHBG 20.60 (20-85)
ANDROSTENDION 11.90 (1.7-16.4)
ESTRADIOL 0.246 (0.11-0.65)
TESTOSTERON 2.00 (0.4-2.74)
SL. TESTOSTERON 3.40 (0.45-10.7)
TSH 3.18 (0.3-3.6)

----------


## sara79

Ako netko moze da prokomentira.
Na terapiji sam euthyrox 37,5

TSH 1,8  (0.55-4.78)
FT4 20,6 (11.5-22.7)
FT3 4,6  (3.5-6.5)
Anti TPO 42   (negativno <60)

Mene u biti zanima vise ovaj anti tpo.
Prije manje od godinu dana je bio 30.
Nalazi radjeni u istom labosu.

Terapiju sam dobila 50 mg euthyrox tada zbog TSH koji je bio visi od 4 i zbog ulaska u postupak. Nakon tri mjeseca uzimanja smanjena terapija na 37,5 euthyrox jer je FT4 bio 23.
I evo nalazi su sada ovakvi. Dali je to ok?
Nadam se da mi antitijela nece vise rasti.

----------


## eryngium

Sara79 to ti je super nalaz!

----------


## sara79

> Sara79 to ti je super nalaz!


Hvala ti  :Wink:

----------


## neveny

> Evo i moj nalaz...dosad nisam pokušavala ostat trudna vec sam hormone vadila zbog akni koje su mi se pojavile u 24. godini, sad imam 26. Hvala unaprijed
> 
> FSH 5.50 (1.8-9.4)
> LH 4.60 (0.8-10.4)
> PRL 433 (81-597)
> DHEA-SO4 8.20 (1.8-9.8)
> 17-OH PROG 3.30 (0.33-3.27)
> SHBG 20.60 (20-85)
> ANDROSTENDION 11.90 (1.7-16.4)
> ...


Itko... :kettlebell:

----------


## eryngium

TSH i progesteron su ti lagano povišeni. SHBG ti je na donjoj granici-to je protein koji transportira testosteron, estradiol i DHT u neaktivnoj formi kroz krv. Ovo ostalo je sve u referentim intervalima. DHEA-SO4 ti je na gornjoj granici što ne bi trebalo biti bitno ali možda je jer je on kao na gornjoj granici nakon rođenja i u pubertetu, u ostalom periodu bude niži. Ali ja nisam doktor.
Po meni bi trebala potražiti mišljenje endokrinologa da vidi nalaze s obzirom na tegobe koje imaš i odredi da li ti je potrebna nekakva terapija te ev. vađnje ostalih hormona za štitnjaču (T3, T4, fT3, fT4).

----------


## lasta

[QUOTE=lasta;2748053]Dosli i moji nalazi 
tsh 1.2 /0.27-4.2
Prl 218 /102-496
Fsh 14.4 /3.5-12.5
Lh  5.7 /2.4-12.6
Estradol 164 /46-607
Dhea-s 4.02 /1.65-9.15 
testosteron 0.8 /0.29-1.67
Shbg 78.3 /24.6-122
Fai 1.02 /0.297-5.62

AMH 10.8 pmol/L

----------


## a_je_to

Dobila sam uputnice za hormone i kojesta drugo pa me zanima vadi li se za tsh isto 3. dan ciklusa kao i ostale ( obzirom da mi je na drugoj uputnici) ili za tsh nije bitan dan ciklusa?

----------


## bubekica

> Dobila sam uputnice za hormone i kojesta drugo pa me zanima vadi li se za tsh isto 3. dan ciklusa kao i ostale ( obzirom da mi je na drugoj uputnici) ili za tsh nije bitan dan ciklusa?


Za tsh nije bitan dan ciklusa, ali sve mozes obaviti na istom mjestu isti dan.

----------


## eryngium

> Za tsh nije bitan dan ciklusa, ali sve mozes obaviti na istom mjestu isti dan.


Kod nas na žalost nije tako. U Ri moraš ići u lab na Nuklearnoj za TSH. Ako imaš sreće u prvom ti izvade dve ampule krvi pa jednu nosiš sam s uputnicom u drugu zgradu. Ako ne, izbodu te dva puta. A kad uz to imaš i uputnicu za određivanje krvne grupe i rh faktora, ideš u treći lab po još jednu rupu u ruci ako misliš sve obaviti u jednom danu.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

:facepalm:  svasta...

----------


## a_je_to

Eryn, prosli put su meni sve izvadili na transfuziji pa sam epreuvete nosila okolo. I to su mi sami ponufili kad su vidjeli koliko uputnica imam. Jedino transfuzija trazi da se kod njih vadi krv, drugima mozes donijeti...

----------


## eryngium

Znači na tranfuziji mogu izvaditi sve, super vijest. Obično njih obavljam same za sebe a ove ostale labose skombiniram.
Prvi put sam skroz falila. Išla prvo dole di se ljudi gaze jedni preko drugih i tamo me otkantali jer to nisu uputnice za njih, onda otišla na nuklearnu gdje mi nisu mogli izvaditi za transfuziju i tako sam obišla sve zavode u jednom danu. Na nuklearnoj su mi zadnjih par puta izvadili i za predat u lab al su mi svaki put istaknuli da pacijenti ne bi baš trebali šetati s epruvetama po bolnici. Ako ideš sad u 7.mj na nuklearnu provjeri da li obrađuju krv svaki dan. Na vratima im je obavijest da je vađenje samo ponedjeljkom i petkom zbog godišnjih. Ne znam da li se to odnosi i na analizu.

----------


## a_je_to

Hvala na informaciji! A ja sam valjda tada imala srece i dosla prvo na transfuziju, pokazala uputnice i oni mi predlozili da izvade za sve da me ne pikaju deset puta. Jos mi to spremili u neku kutijicu da ne nosim bas u ruci. 5 min nakon toga sve sam razdijelila. Jos su me uputili i kako poprijeko do Mlake. Bas su me spasili!

----------


## Larina

Evo stigao je i moj nalaz hormona, pa ako mi netko moze bar malo poblize rec sta misli...

(S) Glukoza - natašte* 5.2  mmol/l 4.2-6.0

Hormoni REZULTAT  JEDINICA REF. INTERVAL OPASKA
(S) Inzulin* 146.7  pmol/L 21 - 174 Metoda: CLIA
(S) TSH* 1.41  mU/L 0.55-4.78 Metoda: CLIA
(S) AMH 5.3  pmol/L 1.2 - 52.7 Metoda: Beckman Coulter Access (CLIA)
(S) LH* 4.3  IU/L Faze MC Sredina folik. faze 2.1 - 10.9 Sredina MC 19.2 - 103 Sredina luteal. faze 1.2 - 12.9 Postmenopauza 10.9 - 58.6 Metoda: CLIA
(S) FSH* 4.9  IU/L Faze MC Sredina folik. faze 3.9 - 8.8 Sredina MC 4.5 - 22.5 Sredina luteal. faze 1.8 - 5.1 Postmenopauza 16.7 - 114 Metoda: CLIA
(S) Testosteron* 1.3  nmol/L 0.3 - 2.6 Metoda: CLIA
(S) Estradiol* 231  pmol/L Faze MC Sredina folik. faze 99 - 448 Periovulacija 349 - 1589 Sredina luteal. faze 180 - 1068 Postmenopauza 73 - 147 Metoda: CLIA
(S) Prolaktin* 158  mIU/L 71 - 566 Postmenopauza 58 - 416  Metoda: CLIA
(S) DHEAS* 6.8  umol/L 0.5 - 10.6 Metoda: CLIA
(S) SHBG* 25.5  nmol/L 18.2 - 135.5 Postmenopauza 16.8 - 125.2 Metoda: CLIA
FAI 5.1  % 0.7 - 10.9 Postmenopauza 0.2 - 6.8 Analitički sustav: Access 2

NAPOMENA
D5

----------


## Kadauna

AMH ti je nizak dosta - koliko ti je godina, možda je to razlog? S takvim AMH-om nećeš bojim se imati baš puno jajnih stanica nakon stimulacije i možda će ti zbog toga i ići na neku polustimulaciju, ali bitnije od AMH je koliko imaš antralnih folikula? to ti je Jukićka možda već gledala na ultrazvuk, možda ti piće AFC: (i neki broj i još d kao desno i l kao lijevo, potraži AFC=antral follicle count).

----------


## Larina

Imam 30 godina.. vadila sam vec jednom prije 2 mj AMH i bio mi je 7.8.. nije nista gledala. Bila sam na prvom pregledu, pa na vadjenju hormona i receno mi je da u 9 mj dodjem sa uputnicom D1.. a moj ginekolog mi je u 5 mj trazio da vidi taj AMH.. i sad sok.. kratko receno. Znam da se on ne moze popravit.. da on i dalje pada.. malo me zabrinjava i ovaj fsh i lh.. al po svemu sudeci, vrijeme mi jako leti..

----------


## a_je_to

Molim pomoć!
Vadila sam nalaze hormona i svi su u referentnim granicama osim testosterona, on je snižen, ispod donje granice. Može li on utjecati na IVF postupak i što učiniti da ga podignem? Vidjela sam negdje da DHEA ima utjecaja na testosteron, ali nju nisam vadila pa ne znam kakva je i trebam li i to uzimati. Uglavnom svi imaju problema s povišenim testosteronom, mene zanima kako ga podignuti?

----------


## Ljupka17

Molim Vas pomagajte!!!!
Nova sam na forumu...31 godina i ne mogu ostati trudna nekih godinu dana
stigli su mi nalazi hormona..ima li netko tko bi komentirao?????
FSH    6,3 foli.faza 1.8 - 9,4
LH      2.6 fol faza  0,8 - 10.4
PRL     405    81-597
DHEA - SO4   10,9  ref vrijednost: 1.8 - 9.8
Androstendion  24,9 ref: 1.7 - 16.4
estradiol  0,288 fol faza: 0,11 - 065
testosteron 3,00  ref: 0,4 - 2,74 

ovi su hormoni vađeni 5dc

još sam 21dc vadila progesteron i on je 28.45 a ref vrijednost u lutelnoj fazi je5.3

zna li tko može li se ostati trudan s povećanim muškim hormonima??????
jesu li ovo očajni nalazi???
ustrtarila sam se!!!

----------


## Ljupka17

Uh..kako sam bila u panici nisam dobro napisala ref vrijednost za lutealnu fazu progesterona ; od 5 do 78
Mislite li da imam pcos zbbog androgena???na uzv doktorica nije vidila ciste...mrsava sam al imam masnu kozu i blago povecAnu dlakavost...zadnju godinu sam bila pod velikim stresom pa su mozda androgeni i zbog tog uvecani......
Zna li tko dobrog reproduk ijskog endokrinloga u splitu????

Ima li tko sa slicnim nalazima i tkp je zatrudnio ? ??  
Pliz napisite mi sto  ! !!!!!!

----------


## Ljupka17

Pa zar bas nitko??????   ):

Gdje ste??!!!!! ):

----------


## Malaguena

> Molim Vas pomagajte!!!!
> Nova sam na forumu...31 godina i ne mogu ostati trudna nekih godinu dana
> stigli su mi nalazi hormona..ima li netko tko bi komentirao?????
> FSH    6,3 foli.faza 1.8 - 9,4
> LH      2.6 fol faza  0,8 - 10.4
> PRL     405    81-597
> DHEA - SO4   10,9  ref vrijednost: 1.8 - 9.8
> Androstendion  24,9 ref: 1.7 - 16.4
> estradiol  0,288 fol faza: 0,11 - 065
> ...


Evo što ja mislim...

Androstendion upućuje na inzulin rezistenciju (troši se previše inzulina). Meni je povećan, ne toliko ali iznad granice. Međutim, ja imam inverziju LH/FSH, neuredne cikluse i PCOS. Ja sam već mjesec dana na Metforminu iako je OGTT kao ok, a inzulin graničan. Također nemam kila viška i zbog toga mi već godinu i po nitko nije htio dati Metformin, dok dr. Radončić nije to malo bolje ispitao i zaključio da bi mi moglo pomoći. Metformin snižava inzulin i posljedično androgene, te sređiva hormonalnu sliku.

Povišeni androgeni mogu ometat ovulaciju ali i kvalitetu stanice koliko sam ja skužila. Ali nema brige, mislim da je to jedan od najmanjih problema na koje možeš naletit. Rješava se i smanjivanjem unosa ugljikohidrata i / ili metforminom.

Sretno!

----------


## eryngium

> Uh..kako sam bila u panici nisam dobro napisala ref vrijednost za lutealnu fazu progesterona ; od 5 do 78
> Mislite li da imam pcos zbbog androgena???na uzv doktorica nije vidila ciste...mrsava sam al imam masnu kozu i blago povecAnu dlakavost...zadnju godinu sam bila pod velikim stresom pa su mozda androgeni i zbog tog uvecani......
> Zna li tko dobrog reproduk ijskog endokrinloga u splitu????
> 
> Ima li tko sa slicnim nalazima i tkp je zatrudnio ? ??  
> Pliz napisite mi sto  ! !!!!!!


Nisam u Splitu pa ti ne mogu nikoga preporučiti ali definitivno bi trebala ići kod endokrinologa da se ustanovi razlog povišenih androgena. 
Doktorica ti nije vidjela ciste na utz-u ali je li vidjela nešto drugo, npr. vodeći folikul ako si bila pred ovulaciju? Ili žuto tijelo ako je došlo do ovulacije?
Koliko ti inače traju ciklusi? Jer ako ti ciklus nije 28 dana teško je komentirati nalaz progesterona rađen na 21 dc. 
Inače ga se vadi 7 dana od ovulacije da bi se procjenilo da li je do ovulacije uopće došlo i da li postoji defekt lutealne faze. 
Ukoliko ti je očekivana ovulacija bila na 14 dc ova vrijednost progesterona je preniska i može ukazivati da ovulacije nije bilo. 
Ako je ciklus produljen/skraćen, to pada u vodu. 
Što ti je tvoj gin rekla na nalaz?
Npr. meni je ciklus skraćen na 24-25 pa je vađenje progesterona na 21dc besmisleno kad mi je očekivana ovulacija 10-11 dc.

----------


## Ljupka17

Draga eryngium,
Prvo hvala ti na odgovoru!
U ginekologice idem preksutra pa cemo vidit sto kaze na nalaze..
Mislim da imas prAvo sto se tice progesterona..nije uhvacen u pravo vrijeme jer mi je taj cikls trajao 30 dana..inace imam svakih 27 dana uredno mengu.
Ne mogu se otet dojmu da su mi ovi androgeni poviseni zbog traumaticnih situacija koje mi se dogadjaju zadnjih godinu dana..
Jako si me utjesila s tim da mi je ovo jedan od laksih problema  koje sam mogla imat jer sam stvarno zabrinuta..javit cu ti sto je bilo  :Smile:  p.s.iako mi ginicka nece moc vidjeti folikul jer ocekujem mengu

----------


## eryngium

Ako si pred mengu, gin bi ti trebala vidjeti ostatak folikula tj. žuto tijelo i reći ti na kojem jajniku je bila ovulacija. 
Pod uvjetom da je došlo do ovulacije.

----------


## Ljupka17

Aha..nisam znala da se moze vidit ostatak folikula..misla sam da se samo pred ovulaciju moze vidit ...hvala ti punooo ...pitat cu je vidi li istA ili nista ...
Drzi mi fige!!!!

----------


## Malaguena

> Aha..nisam znala da se moze vidit ostatak folikula..misla sam da se samo pred ovulaciju moze vidit ...hvala ti punooo ...pitat cu je vidi li istA ili nista ...
> Drzi mi fige!!!!


Ja bi rekla da ti imaš ovulaciju, ova vrijednost progesterona, odnos fsh/lh i uredni ciklusi to govore. možda je u tebe samo pitanje vremena kad će se dogoditi trudnoća. a možda povišeni androgeni smetaju... mislim da stres svakako ima veze i s inzulinom i sa DHEA-SO4. ja bi se posavjetovala sa endokrinologom.

u sakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## eryngium

> Ja bi rekla da ti imaš ovulaciju, ova vrijednost progesterona, odnos fsh/lh i uredni ciklusi to govore. možda je u tebe samo pitanje vremena kad će se dogoditi trudnoća. a možda povišeni androgeni smetaju... mislim da stres svakako ima veze i s inzulinom i sa DHEA-SO4. ja bi se posavjetovala sa endokrinologom.
> 
> u sakom slučaju sretno!


Vrijednost progesterona nije dovoljan dokaz da je do ovulacije došlo.
I meni su fsh/lh u dobrom odnosu, nemam PCOS, i vrijednost progesterona mi je bila skoro 60 par dana prije nego je vještica stigla pa ipak do ovulacije nije došlo u 6 ultrazvučno praćenih ciklusa jer imam LUF sindrom. 
Moje iskustvo kaže da se u hormone ne možeš pouzdati da li ovulacije ima ili ne.

----------


## Malaguena

> Vrijednost progesterona nije dovoljan dokaz da je do ovulacije došlo.
> I meni su fsh/lh u dobrom odnosu, nemam PCOS, i vrijednost progesterona mi je bila skoro 60 par dana prije nego je vještica stigla pa ipak do ovulacije nije došlo u 6 ultrazvučno praćenih ciklusa jer imam LUF sindrom. 
> Moje iskustvo kaže da se u hormone ne možeš pouzdati da li ovulacije ima ili ne.



Slažem se. Ja sam samo samo htjela reći da i ako su ovulacije utvrđene povišeni androgeni mogu bit prepreka. Ja bi ispitala zašto je visok taj androstendion.

----------


## Ljupka17

Drage curke;eryngium i Malaguena
evo vratih se od moje ginicke..na uzv je vidila ostatak folikula iz desnog jajnika a i zbog progesterona koji je i visi samo sto nije uhvacen pravovremeno ona kaze da ovuliram...
Sto se tice androgena kaze da uzrok moze biti stres al uputila me reprodukcijskom endokrinologu..
Pitala sam je i da li poviseni androgeni mogu ubit plod??kaze da ne mogu..kaze da nemam pcos..
Nikakve mi ljekove nije davala jer da je najbolje da to vidi endokrinolog
..uglavnom mislim da cu bit pametnija nakon pregleda kod endo..i sad moram u split na hsg i ostale pretrage a kako sam s otoka veze su nam katastrofa i new york mi je blizi od splita...a tu su jos i pregovori s poslodavcem radi izostJanja s posla..
Uh uh uh
puno pozdrava i srece svima  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

Bar znaš da imaš ovulaciju pa eto jedna briga manje. Sretno!

----------


## Jolica30

bok cure, evo i mog nalaza hormona:estradiol-101 pmol/l , folikulinska faza 77-921
                                                   lh - 5.2 IU/l , folikulinska faza 1.8-11.8
                                                   fsh 6.5 IU/l , folikulinska faza 3.0 - 8.1
                                                   prolaktin 19.4 ( 5.2 - 26.5 )
                                                testosteron ukupni - 1.3nmol/l ( 0.4 - 2.0 )
                                                testosteron slobodni - 50 pmol/l ( 3.5 - 30 )
                                                 shbg - 4 nmol/l ( 15-120 )
                                                dheas 6.6 ( 2-10 )

Sada čekamo ostatak nalaza, tsh i amh, ako možete prokomentirati kako vam se čine ovi nalazi?

----------


## Malaguena

> bok cure, evo i mog nalaza hormona:estradiol-101 pmol/l , folikulinska faza 77-921
>                                                    lh - 5.2 IU/l , folikulinska faza 1.8-11.8
>                                                    fsh 6.5 IU/l , folikulinska faza 3.0 - 8.1
>                                                    prolaktin 19.4 ( 5.2 - 26.5 )
>                                                 testosteron ukupni - 1.3nmol/l ( 0.4 - 2.0 )
>                                                 testosteron slobodni - 50 pmol/l ( 3.5 - 30 )
>                                                  shbg - 4 nmol/l ( 15-120 )
>                                                 dheas 6.6 ( 2-10 )
> 
> Sada čekamo ostatak nalaza, tsh i amh, ako možete prokomentirati kako vam se čine ovi nalazi?


sve ok osim slobodnog testosterona i shbg što ima veze jedo s drugim i sa metabolizmom. mislim da trebaš ogtt napravit. kakvi su ti ciklusi? kakav je amh?

----------


## Jolica30

Amh 6,6pmol/l, lijecim se od dijabetesa, ciklusi svake prijestupne godine, menga svakih 2-3 mjeseca ako se posreci.

----------


## Malaguena

> Amh 6,6pmol/l, lijecim se od dijabetesa, ciklusi svake prijestupne godine, menga svakih 2-3 mjeseca ako se posreci.


Ja se baš ne bi previše zabrinjavala oko tog AMH-a. To je samo znak da treba djelovat sad, ne kasnije. Puno je tu cura s malim AMH jako brzo uspijelo. Možda dobiješ nešto manje stanica, al kvaliteta je presudna.

Što se tiče dijabetesa... Odmah da kažem da nisam doktor, ali ubila sam čitajući članke o hormonima, inzulin rezistenciji, PCOS-u itd. Mi POCS-ovke pijemo Metformin i s urednim OGTT-om i pomaže nam, ja sam npr. neki dan prvi put vidjela svoj ukupni testosteron u granicama i sve mi se čini da ću ovaj ciklus imat normalno ovulaciju. Tvoj je ok, ali nešto očito smeta jer ciklusi nisu redovni. Smatra se da povišeni androgeni loše djeluju na kvalitetu stanice, ne znaju točno kakv je mehanizam ali empirijski izgleda da je tako. Vani MPO klinike uvale Metformin ženama po principu, nemaš PCOS ali ti je postotak oplodnje mali, nekvalitetni embriji, ajmo probat popravit s Metforminom. Postoje istraživanja na velikim skupinama žena koja pokazuju da stvarno djeluje. Liječnici potpomognutne oplodnje znaju reći da stimulacija ispravlja sve te nedostatke koje imaš u prirodnom ciklusu, tako da svo ovo moje "trkeljanje" o kvaliteti stanice se vjerojatno odnosi na neku skupinu žena, a druge će odmah imat super stanice i super embrije.

Ja bi svakako porazgovarala s dobrim endokrinologom prije postupka (ako se uopće spremaš u postupak). Ne znam kako liječiš dijabetes, ali mislim da je ovaj tvoj povišen slobodni testosteron posljedica divljanja inzulina. 

Nadam se da te nisam satrala odgovorom  :Smile: . Sretno.

----------


## id20

cure, jel znate gdje se u Zagrebu radi makroprolaktin ili big-big prolaktin?? i jel potrebna narudžba ili se samo dođe?? hvala..

----------


## tihaa

Bok cure! Evo i mog nalaza hormona:
Tsh 2,16 (0.55-4.78)
Lh 7,7 (2.1-10.9)
Fsh 8,5 (3.9-8.8)
Estradiol 214 (99-448)
Prolaktin 160 (71-566)
Amh 29.5 (0.5-52.5)
Vadeno 4Dc, kratki ciklusi 25-28 dana,  34 god. Molim vas ako mi netko moze prokomentirat. Hvala

----------


## id20

cure, jel' netko ima iskustva s povišenim prolaktinom?? naime, moj je značajno velik, oko 1800 trenutno, ovo je sad najveća vrijednost ikada.. na što on utječe, jedino što ja znam je da koci ovulaciju?! jel utječe on na smještanje embrija u maternicu i njegov daljnji razvitak??

----------


## eryngium

S obzirom na tu vrijednost prolaktina nadam se da će te liječnik poslati na dodatnu obradu hipofize (MRI) jer mora postojati razlog zašto je tako visok. 
Što se tiče implantacije, prolaktin blokira (ne kod svih) odgovor endometrija na estrogen koji se onda ne zadeblja dovoljno da bi moglo doći do implantacije.
Hiperprolaktinemija dosta često ide u paketu s problemima sa štitnjačom. Ne znam jesi li do sada vadila hormone štitnjače i antitijela na nju.

----------


## eryngium

> Bok cure! Evo i mog nalaza hormona:
> Tsh 2,16 (0.55-4.78)
> Lh 7,7 (2.1-10.9)
> Fsh 8,5 (3.9-8.8)
> Estradiol 214 (99-448)
> Prolaktin 160 (71-566)
> Amh 29.5 (0.5-52.5)
> Vadeno 4Dc, kratki ciklusi 25-28 dana,  34 god. Molim vas ako mi netko moze prokomentirat. Hvala


FSH i Lh su ti dosta blizu po vrijednosti. Lh bi trebao biti niži u odnosu na FSH.

----------


## id20

> S obzirom na tu vrijednost prolaktina nadam se da će te liječnik poslati na dodatnu obradu hipofize (MRI) jer mora postojati razlog zašto je tako visok. 
> Što se tiče implantacije, prolaktin blokira (ne kod svih) odgovor endometrija na estrogen koji se onda ne zadeblja dovoljno da bi moglo doći do implantacije.
> Hiperprolaktinemija dosta često ide u paketu s problemima sa štitnjačom. Ne znam jesi li do sada vadila hormone štitnjače i antitijela na nju.


prolaktin mi uvijek bude visok, a onda kad izvadim makroprolaktin (u drugoj bolnici), onda je o nalaz ok.. to mi se već dva puta dogodilo, sad čakam opet nalaz, i nije mi jasno.. štitnjača ok, tsh dobar, bio malo povišen (3.45) za MPO, ali mjesec dana terapije, sad je 2.3.. antitijela u redu! a ništa, vrijedi onda otići prvo kod endokrinologa, pa se vratiti postupcima.. hvala ti!

----------


## tihaa

> FSH i Lh su ti dosta blizu po vrijednosti. Lh bi trebao biti niži u odnosu na FSH.


Znaš li, može li se s čime spustit Lh? Doktorica mi je rekla da je to tako kako je  :Sad:  , da je srećom Amh dosta visok. Inače pijem folnu,D3,omegu,selen..

----------


## eryngium

> Znaš li, može li se s čime spustit Lh? Doktorica mi je rekla da je to tako kako je  , da je srećom Amh dosta visok. Inače pijem folnu,D3,omegu,selen..


Iskreno, nemam pojma. 
Amh je pokazatelj zalihe jajnih stanica i super da je takav kakav je. Jesi li se možda dogovarala s dr za folikulometrije i praćenje ovulacije?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## tihaa

> Iskreno, nemam pojma. 
> Amh je pokazatelj zalihe jajnih stanica i super da je takav kakav je. Jesi li se možda dogovarala s dr za folikulometrije i praćenje ovulacije?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Sve sam to već prošla :Sad:  . Borimo se s neplodošću skoro 6 godina. Prvo se nismo štitili, pa smo išli na ciljane odnose, pa folikulometrije+klomifen/femara, pa uključili i štopericu... Al ništa nije pomoglo. 
Ovulacija mi je dokazana, odličan endometrij i žuto tijelo al nikad nismo ostvarili trudnoću .  :Crying or Very sad:  A i hormoni su mi,što se tiče doktora, uvijek ok..

MM ima normozoospermiju, al mu je pokretljivost spermija nakon 24 sata 0%  :Sad:  :Sad:  Vjerojatno zbog bakterija. 

Idući mjesec idemo na dogovor za MPO na SD...

----------


## Malaguena

> Bok cure! Evo i mog nalaza hormona:
> Tsh 2,16 (0.55-4.78)
> Lh 7,7 (2.1-10.9)
> Fsh 8,5 (3.9-8.8)
> Estradiol 214 (99-448)
> Prolaktin 160 (71-566)
> Amh 29.5 (0.5-52.5)
> Vadeno 4Dc, kratki ciklusi 25-28 dana,  34 god. Molim vas ako mi netko moze prokomentirat. Hvala


Po meni je sve super ovdje. LH i FSH su slični jer je i rezerva odlična. LH opada u odnosu na FSH kako pada AMH. Nisi vadila testosteron, slobodni, DHEAS i slično?

----------


## eryngium

Onda ona teorija nekih dr.a da omjer lh:fsh ide 1:1 u predmenopauzi ne drži vodu.

----------


## Malaguena

> Onda ona teorija nekih dr.a da omjer lh:fsh ide 1:1 u predmenopauzi ne drži vodu.


Da to sam i ja pročitala negdje, ali na kraju sam vidila lijepih grafičkih prikaza kako baš taj odnos korelira sa AMH. Što je veći LH/FSH to je AMH veći. POCS-OVKE imaju LH/FSH=2 i više i ogromne AMH-ove. Ali uvijek ima iznimki...

----------


## sushi

> Onda ona teorija nekih dr.a da omjer lh:fsh ide 1:1 u predmenopauzi ne drži vodu.


u perimenopauzi fsh skače u visinu, prvo povremeno, da bi u menopauzi ostao konstantno povišen.
neki dr.-i su markirali uvodni sat na faksu valjda  :Smile:

----------


## eryngium

> u perimenopauzi fsh skače u visinu, prvo povremeno, da bi u menopauzi ostao konstantno povišen.
> neki dr.-i su markirali uvodni sat na faksu valjda


U obranu naših ginekologa i mpo-vaca, taj podatak sam našla dok sam isčitavala strane studije o nivoima hormona istražujući LUF. 
Omjer 1:1 se javljao prije nego je fsh krenuo skakati kao sam uvod u perimenopauzu.

----------


## tihaa

> Po meni je sve super ovdje. LH i FSH su slični jer je i rezerva odlična. LH opada u odnosu na FSH kako pada AMH. Nisi vadila testosteron, slobodni, DHEAS i slično?


Nažalost nisam. Po mojoj ginekologici dodatne pretrage nisu potrebne... (nisu potrebne  :Shock: , a već godinama ne mogu zatrudniti  :Mad:  ). 

Od svega toga vadila sam testosteron koji je bio 2,4 -ref.int. 0,4-2,6 (prije cca 2 godine).

----------


## sushi

> U obranu naših ginekologa i mpo-vaca, taj podatak sam našla dok sam isčitavala strane studije o nivoima hormona istražujući LUF. 
> Omjer 1:1 se javljao prije nego je fsh krenuo skakati kao sam uvod u perimenopauzu.


tnx na info eryngium

----------


## dalmatinka1983

Koliko se dugo ceka na nalaze iz Vv ili Petrove od dana vadenja ( 2-5 dan )??

----------


## Ljupka17

Pozdrav svima,
da li bi mi netko mogao reći što znači kada je 17-OH Progesteron povišen..
naime, meni je 4.10 a ref vrijednost je 0,33 - 3,27
inače androgeni su mi povišeni..ostali hormoni ok i nemam PCOS
na webu jako malo piše o ovom 17 -OH progesteronu..
hvala Vam!!!!

----------


## Ljupka17

Joooj ljudi!!!!zar baš nitko?!! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## spodoba

https://labtestsonline.org/understan...tab/test/#what

Povisene vrijednosti  se dovode i u vezu s AGS sindromom 

Imas li pcos? Mislim da su androgeni poviseni, kao i taj 17oh progesteron.

----------


## Malaguena

> Pozdrav svima,
> da li bi mi netko mogao reći što znači kada je 17-OH Progesteron povišen..
> naime, meni je 4.10 a ref vrijednost je 0,33 - 3,27
> inače androgeni su mi povišeni..ostali hormoni ok i nemam PCOS
> na webu jako malo piše o ovom 17 -OH progesteronu..
> hvala Vam!!!!


Ako su ti povišeni androgeni, čini mi se da je normalno da je i ovo povišeno. Ne bi ja pravila paniku oko ovog hormona. Treba naći odkud dolaze povišeni androgeni, inzulin rezistencija?? Trebaš dobrog endokrinologa i on to za čas rješi. Koliko se sjećam ti imaš uredne ovulacije? Ipak, povišeni androgeni mogu utjecati na kvalitetu stanice i endometrija. Ako je sve ostalo ok to bi se trebalo brzo rješiti.  :Smile:

----------


## Ljupka17

Drage moje,
hvala Vam na odgovorima...da, imaš pravo Malaguena imam uredne ovulacije i sve ostalo je ok. Povišeni androgeni mi dolaze iz nadbubrega (tako sam vidila na netu)..morat ću posjetit endokrinologa..hsg mi je ok...već sam zaludila mm i mamu jer se bojim da mi nije nešto s nadbubrezima!!!
uh blago se onima ženama koje se u ovo ništa ne kuže!!!
Hvala ti Malaguena na ohrabrenju i nadam se da imaš pravo da ću ovo brzo riješiti...mada koliko ja poznam sebe šesto čulo mi govori da su ovi povišeni hormoni posljedica velikog stresa

----------


## Malaguena

> Drage moje,
> hvala Vam na odgovorima...da, imaš pravo Malaguena imam uredne ovulacije i sve ostalo je ok. Povišeni androgeni mi dolaze iz nadbubrega (tako sam vidila na netu)..morat ću posjetit endokrinologa..hsg mi je ok...već sam zaludila mm i mamu jer se bojim da mi nije nešto s nadbubrezima!!!
> uh blago se onima ženama koje se u ovo ništa ne kuže!!!
> Hvala ti Malaguena na ohrabrenju i nadam se da imaš pravo da ću ovo brzo riješiti...mada koliko ja poznam sebe šesto čulo mi govori da su ovi povišeni hormoni posljedica velikog stresa


Da može biti od stresa, to ima veze s nadbubrežnom žlijezdom,a opet tada trošiš više inzulina... Ma sve je to povezano. Moraš to provjeriti. Mislim da su rijetke komplikacije s nadbubrežnom žlijezdom, pogotvo ako je povećan DHEAS i on mora bit jako velik da bi to nešto značilo. Nije dobro živjeti u tom režimu dugo. Sretno!!

----------


## Malaguena

> Molim Vas pomagajte!!!!
> Nova sam na forumu...31 godina i ne mogu ostati trudna nekih godinu dana
> stigli su mi nalazi hormona..ima li netko tko bi komentirao?????
> FSH    6,3 foli.faza 1.8 - 9,4
> LH      2.6 fol faza  0,8 - 10.4
> PRL     405    81-597
> DHEA - SO4   10,9  ref vrijednost: 1.8 - 9.8
> Androstendion  24,9 ref: 1.7 - 16.4
> estradiol  0,288 fol faza: 0,11 - 065
> ...


sad vidim tvoj stari post. Ovaj Androstendion upućuje na to da je višak testosterona od metabolizma a ne jajnika. Meni je bio nešto veći od referentnih, pa mi je dr. Radončić dao metformin. Mislim da bi trebala napravit OGTT.

----------


## Ljupka17

Draga Malaguena,
bila sam u ginekologa endokrinologa i pitala ga za metformin na što mi je on odmahnuo rukom i rekao da se on pokazao loš i da ne mora značiti da imam inzulin rezistenciju..rekao mi je ako mi AMH bude povišen da će mi dati kontracepciju koja će sniziti androgene jer po njegovom mišljenju ja imam PCOS. Zatium sam išla kod drugog ginekologa endokrinologa koji je rekao da nemam PCOS da se to na UZV ne vidi i da imam ovulacije uredne (a tada je bio došao i AMH koji je bio ok) i rekao mi je da mi kontracepcija ne treba...nakon tog drugog pregleda došli su mi nalazi 17oh Progestrona i sad sam odlučila poći u običnog endokrinologa da vidim što će mi on reć.Stvarno mi je malo čudno što su mi dali dva potpuno oprečna mišljenja..????!!!!Uradit ću na svoju ruku taj OGTT pa ćemo vidit!!!
Reci mi please koliko se ti već trudiš?jesu li i tebi povišeni androgeni?imaš li PCOS?znaš li kog što je zatrudnio s povišenim androgenima??!!!
thx

----------


## Malaguena

> Draga Malaguena,
> bila sam u ginekologa endokrinologa i pitala ga za metformin na što mi je on odmahnuo rukom i rekao da se on pokazao loš i da ne mora značiti da imam inzulin rezistenciju..rekao mi je ako mi AMH bude povišen da će mi dati kontracepciju koja će sniziti androgene jer po njegovom mišljenju ja imam PCOS. Zatium sam išla kod drugog ginekologa endokrinologa koji je rekao da nemam PCOS da se to na UZV ne vidi i da imam ovulacije uredne (a tada je bio došao i AMH koji je bio ok) i rekao mi je da mi kontracepcija ne treba...nakon tog drugog pregleda došli su mi nalazi 17oh Progestrona i sad sam odlučila poći u običnog endokrinologa da vidim što će mi on reć.Stvarno mi je malo čudno što su mi dali dva potpuno oprečna mišljenja..????!!!!Uradit ću na svoju ruku taj OGTT pa ćemo vidit!!!
> Reci mi please koliko se ti već trudiš?jesu li i tebi povišeni androgeni?imaš li PCOS?znaš li kog što je zatrudnio s povišenim androgenima??!!!
> thx


Draga Ljupka17, ja sam dva puta zatrudnila u godini dana s povišenim androgenima, ali su bile biokemijske trudnoće s najvišom betom oko 600.  Ono što sam naučila jako dobro na svojoj koži je, da ginekolozi i endorinologija nisu baš na ti, na žalost.  Moja prva tri ginekologa su zaključila da je to sve super jer očito imam ovulaciju i kakvi androgeni, kakav metabolizan, nemaš viška kg, bla bla... Jedan dan sam pročitala ovu temu od početka do kraja, nisam našla ni jedne hormone koji su bili gori od mojih, svi androgeni povišeni s tm da je meni povišen i AMH i LH za razliku od tebe.  Napravila sam OGTT, inzulin nije baš sjajan. Tek četvrti ginekolog me šalje vadit androstendion, i daje mi Metformin koji koristim treći mjesec i evo već druga ovulacija 13. dan ciklusa, progesteron ogroman 7 dana nakon ovulacije. Ne mogu se načudit  :Smile:  Testosteron se prepolovio. 

Kod tebe se još više da sumnjati na metabolizam kao uzrok povišenim androgenima. Ti imaš ok AMH, znači nije ti uvećana rezerva jajnih stanica, prema tome ti povišeni androgeni najvjerojatnije ne dolaze od jajnika, nego od metabolizma. Koliki ti je AMH? I nitko ne može reći da baš idući ciklus nećeš biti trudna, ali opet zna se da to može smetati. Većina nas s PCOS-om imamo povišene androgene, neke ostanu trudne bez ikakve pomoći, neke treba malo pogurati, neke malo više ali ako nema drugih problema uglavnom se vrlo brzo rješava. Tako da nema panike, dobar endokrinolog i malo sreće.  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Ljupka17

Draga Malaguena,
moj AMH je 25.75 a ref vr je: vrlo niske konc 0.00-2-2
                                         smanjena plodnost 2.2-15.7
                                        zadovoljavajuća plodnost 15.7 - 28.6
                                         optimalna plodnost 28.6 - 48.5
                                         povećana konc više od 48.5
dakle, moj AMH je skroz ok što upućuje na to da višak androgena nije iz jajnika nego iz nadbubrežne žlijezde.I sad sam ti se jako zabrinula što mi je s nadbubrežnim žlijezdama??Našla sam na webu da se može raditi o adrenalnoj hiperplaziji!!!U svakom slučaju tražim sada privatnog endokrinologa u splitu ali jako ih je mali broj koji radi u privatnoj praksi!!!

----------


## Ljupka17

tebi Malaguena želim sreću do neba :Wink: 
mislim da je Vama u velikim gradovima sve to puno lakše ...nama Bogu iza nogu (čitaj; Hrvatski otoci) sve je to jakoooo komplicirano!!!veza s kopnom je posebna tema za neki drugi forum!!!Jedva čekam kad ćemo i ti i ja moći objaviti sretnu vijest!To tog datuma želim ti sve najbolje!

----------


## Malaguena

> tebi Malaguena želim sreću do neba
> mislim da je Vama u velikim gradovima sve to puno lakše ...nama Bogu iza nogu (čitaj; Hrvatski otoci) sve je to jakoooo komplicirano!!!veza s kopnom je posebna tema za neki drugi forum!!!Jedva čekam kad ćemo i ti i ja moći objaviti sretnu vijest!To tog datuma želim ti sve najbolje!


Hvala ti na ljepim željama.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  I nemoj se brinuti oko nadbubrežne, moj DHEAS je veći od tvog, nitko me nije poslao ni na ultrazvuk da pogledaju...

----------


## Ljupka17

Malaguena, u kojoj si ti fazi????
ja opet idem vadit hormone..endokrinolog mi je dao da ponovim hormone i još neke pretrage da napravim...muka mi je više od svega...
kaže da ne sumnja na neku opaku bolest što se tiče nadbubrega...
u kojoj si ti fazi???

----------


## Malaguena

> Malaguena, u kojoj si ti fazi????
> ja opet idem vadit hormone..endokrinolog mi je dao da ponovim hormone i još neke pretrage da napravim...muka mi je više od svega...
> kaže da ne sumnja na neku opaku bolest što se tiče nadbubrega...
> u kojoj si ti fazi???


Ljupka17 poslala sam ti privatnu poruku.  :Smile:

----------


## drzimfige

Cure, ja krenula s pretragama,

dakle 4 dc:

TSH 1.86 (0.27-4.2)
PROLAKTIN 169 (127-637)
FSH 8.26 (3.5-12.5)
LH 4.01 (2.4-13)
ESTRADIOL 364 (46-607)

znam da je smanjena ovarijalna rez jer imam samo 1 folikul na UZV...ima li koja sa sličnom slikom i kakve su šanse za MPO?

Novo mi je sve sad, pa nisam još stigla sve postove pročitati, ali depra me uhvatila... Hvala na bilo kakvim komentarima

----------


## Kadauna

iz ovog se ništa ne vidi osim možda nešto viši estradiol - ali kakav ti je AMH, zašto to nisi vadila? samoinicijativno si išla vaditi nalaze ili te šalje MPO liječnik? Koliko imaš godina?

Depra? prije postupka? ma daj - idi s pretragama dalje - do kraja -  da znate na čemu ste i onda u postupak - ako ima indikacija...

----------


## Inesz

Draga drzimfige , s 39 godina, ako želiš dijete, nema se vremena za trošenje na razvlačenje pretraga. AMH ti je Dr na Vv već trebala dati da uradis i već ste trebali biti u postupku.

Nema se sad za tugu i depru, već  usmjeri svoje i muževe snage i energiju na brzo odvijanje postupaka mpo.
Sretno!

----------


## drzimfige

zaboravila napisati... (godine su tu :Smile: 
AMH=0,28 (0,14-0,67 smanjena o. rez)

----------


## Inesz

Drzimfige, 
 :Sad:  AMH je vrlo nizak.
Imaš li ovulacije, je li spermiogram ok?

Jeste bili već na mpo konzultacijama ?  
Imate možda već dogovoren termin za postupak ?

----------


## antony34

Cure evo mog novog nalaza hormona pa molim da mi kazete kakav je. 17 hidroksiprogresteron 5.3 - ref vr 0.3-2.4  slobkdni testoseron 2.3-ref 0.1-9.9 kortizol 427- ref 145-619 tsh 1.06-ref 0.55-4.78 t4 129.7 -ref 58.1-140.6 t3-1.7- ref 0.9-2.8 anti-tg 19-ref<60 amh4.4-ref 0.5-52.5 Lh 3.4-ref 2.1-10.9 fsh 11-ref 3.9-8.8 testosteron 1.3- ref 0.3-2.6 estradiol249-ref 99-448  prolaktin 163- ref 71-566 dheas5.9- ref 0.6-7.2

----------


## Inesz

> Draga Malaguena,
> moj AMH je 25.75 a ref vr je: vrlo niske konc 0.00-2-2
>                                          smanjena plodnost 2.2-15.7
>                                         zadovoljavajuća plodnost 15.7 - 28.6
>                                          optimalna plodnost 28.6 - 48.5
>                                          povećana konc više od 48.5
> dakle, moj AMH je skroz ok što upućuje na to da višak androgena nije iz jajnika nego iz nadbubrežne žlijezde.I sad sam ti se jako zabrinula što mi je s nadbubrežnim žlijezdama??Našla sam na webu da se može raditi o adrenalnoj hiperplaziji!!!U svakom slučaju tražim sada privatnog endokrinologa u splitu ali jako ih je mali broj koji radi u privatnoj praksi!!!


Jeste li uradili spermiogram?

----------


## lola32

Cure treba mi hitan savjet! Trebala sam vaditi hormone 3dc, a dobila sam mengu danas( naravno  :Smile:  i sad se mislim da li je bolje ići vaditi sutra 2dc ili u ponedjeljak 5 dc?
tnx!

----------


## sara79

> Cure treba mi hitan savjet! Trebala sam vaditi hormone 3dc, a dobila sam mengu danas( naravno  i sad se mislim da li je bolje ići vaditi sutra 2dc ili u ponedjeljak 5 dc?
> tnx!


lola32 odi radije sutra. Po meni je 5 dc prekasno za vaditi hormone...pogotovo zbog FSH. Moze se dogoditi da bude puno visi na 5 dc vec na 2 dc i to po meni onda nije bas pouzdano.

----------


## lola32

Hvala! Idem onda sutra!

----------


## jo1974

Ajde cure mišljenje hormoni 3dc vađeni,htjela uslikati ali ovaj mob mi je sin toliko masakriro da slike su strašne 
Albumin 36L g/L ref.interval 40.6-51.4
Prolaktin 239.1mU/L 
FSH 5.7mU/ml 
LH 5.3mU/ml 
Estradiol 173.4 pmol/L
Testosteron 0.692nmol/l ref.interval 0.22-2.9
slob.testosteron 0.0111 nmol/l ref.interval 0.004-0.039
TSH 1.14iu/ML ref.interval0.35-4.94
SHBG 43.3 nmol/L ref.interval 26.1-110.

posebno me brine ovaj ALBUMIN

_smile_

----------


## Leptirka

pozdrav svima  :Smile:  molila bih da prokomentirate moj nalaz sp. hormona. iduci tjedan vadim još hormone i antitijela štitnjače + progesteron 22. dan (21. dan je nedjelja) - te nalaze javljam naknadno  :Smile: 

Fsh 7,3 IU/L (3.85-8.78)
Lh 5,0 IU/L (2.12-10.89)
Prolaktin 10,33 μg/L
DHEA-S 3,9 μmol/L (0,2-8,0)
Testosteron 1,15 nmol/L
Estradiol 96,4 pmol/L (99,1-447,9)
SHBG 70,6 nmol/L (18,2-135,5)

Vađeno 3 DC, ciklusi 24-29 dana, 30 god.

----------


## Leptirka

> pozdrav svima  molila bih da prokomentirate moj nalaz sp. hormona. iduci tjedan vadim još hormone i antitijela štitnjače + progesteron 22. dan (21. dan je nedjelja) - te nalaze javljam naknadno 
> 
> Fsh 7,3 IU/L (3.85-8.78)
> Lh 5,0 IU/L (2.12-10.89)
> Prolaktin 10,33 μg/L
> DHEA-S 3,9 μmol/L (0,2-8,0)
> Testosteron 1,15 nmol/L
> Estradiol 96,4 pmol/L (99,1-447,9)
> SHBG 70,6 nmol/L (18,2-135,5)
> ...



vadila sam i hormone i antitijela štitnjače:

TSH 2,51
t3 1,28
t4 99,24
anti-tpo 0,8
anti-tg 0,1

dakle ove vrijednosti su unutar ref. intervala - ali mi se čini da je TSH ipak previsok za ostvarivanje trudnoće (ono što sam dosad pročitala)...

molim komentar onih iskusnijih... itko?  :Cekam:  :Confused:

----------


## Rominka

Upravo sam bila u postupku sa tsh 2. Ciljane granice su nam bile 1,5-2,5 i to sam morala uzastopce imati minimalno 3 uredna nalaza. bitnije je imas li inace problema sa skakanjem tsh. Koja ti je dijagnoza?

----------


## Leptirka

> Upravo sam bila u postupku sa tsh 2. Ciljane granice su nam bile 1,5-2,5 i to sam morala uzastopce imati minimalno 3 uredna nalaza. bitnije je imas li inace problema sa skakanjem tsh. Koja ti je dijagnoza?


E sad, mi dijagnozu nemamo. Kao sve ok, a 2 god rezultata nema. Mm normoz. Kod mene estrogen malo ispod tih granicnih vrijednosti pa sam ovaj mj krenula s estrofemom (nakon sto se na folikulimetriji vidjelo da je endometrij ipak malo tanak mada pravilnog oblika). Osjecam desni jajnik i prema lh trakici ovulacija bi trebala biti sutra. 

TSH mi je prije 2 god bio oko 4, to je bilo jace stresno razdoblje. Nakon sto je proslo, vrijednost je pala opet na cca 2,5. Prema ovim vrijednostima hormona i antitijela stitnjaca mi se cini uredna. Ili postoji jos nesto na sto bih jos mogla obratiti paznju?

Do planiranja trudnoce nisam ni obracala paznju na stitnjacu...

----------


## glow

Draga Sara79,

evo meni je prvi put da vadim hormone upravo na 4. i pol - 5. dan i FSH mi je ispao puno viši s obzirom na ref.vr., čak 20, a treba biti 13!

Ne znam je li možda i zbog 5. dana vađenja, ali mi je tako zbog vikenda palo - uglavnom sada mi je žao da nisam ovo vidjela i odmah u petak išla kad mi je bio 2. dan...  :Sad: 

Ovako prognoze nisu dobre, ali nakon terpaije ćemo biti pametniji  :Smile: 

Sretno svima!





> lola32 odi radije sutra. Po meni je 5 dc prekasno za vaditi hormone...pogotovo zbog FSH. Moze se dogoditi da bude puno visi na 5 dc vec na 2 dc i to po meni onda nije bas pouzdano.

----------


## glow

Pozdrav drage cure, 

Ja sam prvi puta ovdje, općenito sve pripremam za prvi mpo postupak jer do sad uvijek svi nalazi bili ok, osjećaš se mlado bez obzira na godine, ali posljednje 4 godine nikako do bebice. 

Uglavnom nalaze sam sve prikupila i problemi se javljaju upravo koji se s mojim godinama očekuju. 

AMH je prenizak (0.5), fsh previsok (20) kao i tsh (3.8). 
S amh šta je tu je, ali bih vas pitala ako netko zna - kako prirodnim putem sniziti fsh (vrijednost mi je 20, a treba do 13) i tsh (3.8, a treba do 2).

Nešto sam čitala za macin preparat i za smokve u maslinovom ulju pa ako netko zna nešto više, puno bi značilo.

Hvala puno!!

----------


## suncokret19

Molila bih iskusnije pa malo prokomentiraju  :Smile: 

-glukoza 0 min-5,0 ( referentna vrijednost= 4,4-6,4)
-glukoza 120 min- 4,5( ref= do 7,8)
-TSH-1,61 (0,27-4,2)
-FT3- 4,7 (3,1-6,8)
-FT4- 16 (12-22)
-inzulin-9,9 (2,6-24,9)
-kortizol- 300 (171-536)
-prolaktin- 266 (102-496)
-preogesteron- 1,4 (tu ovisi u kojoj sam fazi ciklusa, a meni su neredoviti pa nemam pojima)
*-DHEA-S- 14,69 (2,68--9,23)*
-ATG- manje od 10,00 (do 115)
-TPO-8 (do 34)
*androstendion 17,5 (1-11,5)*

----------


## MonaLi

Pozdrav svima, moze i meni mala pomoć?
Testosteron ukupni - 1,9 (do 1.7)
Prolaktin - 745 (od 102 - 496)
Prolaktin nakon taloženja - 632 (75-381)
TSH - 7,590 (od 0.4 - 4)

Ovo mi se čini zabrinjavajuće...
Jel jako strašno? :/

----------


## Inesz

MonaLi, trebaš dobrog enokrinologa. Znam da si trudilica za bebu, pa bi bilo dobro naći enokorinologa koji će nalaze sagledati i u smislu utjecaja na reprodukciju. Cure će ti savjetovati nekog od takvih endokrinologa, znam da takav ima na VV.

Tvoj TSH sigurno ima utjecaj na otežano začeće, a i u slučaju trudnoće povećava rizik za rani spontani. TSH ispod 2,5 optimalan je za začeće i trudnoću.

Jesi li radila druge FSH, LH, estradiol, AMH? Jeste radili spermiogram?

----------


## MonaLi

Hej, jesam radila sam i ostalo ali nisam pisala jer mi se ostalo čini ok, ili je brojka svakako bitna za čitanje nalaza?
Spermiogram je super, u Petrovoj sam na MPO ali jos skupljamo nalaze, rekla je da bi krenuli sa inseminacijom... E sad ne znam kako sa ovakvim nalazima? :/
Trebala bi u isto vrijeme neku terapiju početi, za 5.mj smo planirali aih. Jel se stigne sta do tada popraviti?

----------


## 1latica

Monali, bitne su i ostali brojevi.. Npr. omjer FSH/LH (iako su možda oba hormona u granicama) 
napiši sve nalaze ako ti nije teško. 
Imala sam TSH 4,2 i dok nije spao na 2,5 MPO gin mi nije dozvolio postupak... Uzimala sam terapiju, al smo čekali malo više od 2 mjeseca da TSH dođe na 2,5..
Svakako otiđi s nalazima kod soc ginekologa po uputnicu za endokrinologa. Iskreno, ne vjerujem da te MPO ginekolog bude uzeo na AIH s tolikim TSH.

----------


## Buba38

> Hej, jesam radila sam i ostalo ali nisam pisala jer mi se ostalo čini ok, ili je brojka svakako bitna za čitanje nalaza?
> Spermiogram je super, u Petrovoj sam na MPO ali jos skupljamo nalaze, rekla je da bi krenuli sa inseminacijom... E sad ne znam kako sa ovakvim nalazima? :/
> Trebala bi u isto vrijeme neku terapiju početi, za 5.mj smo planirali aih. Jel se stigne sta do tada popraviti?


Sve je bitno Prva stavka su godine zatim rezerva jajni stanica pa ostali hormoni i spermiogram ,evo ti primjera mog muža spermiogram odličan i na dan aspiracije nisu dobri sve igra ulogu al sve se može i popravit osim AMH on je takav kakav je samo opada nema popravka

----------


## muzicarka

Ako ovo nije dobro mjesto, premjestite moje iskustvo koje bih zeljela podijeliti. Radi se o Tsh. U mom MPO stazu, radila sam hormonski status najmanje 10 puta i nikada mi vrijednost TSH nije bila ispod 2,50.  Prije predzadnjeg postupka dobila sam Eutyrox. Uzimala sam ga, TSH je pao na 1,15. Prestala sam ga uzimati prije 9 mjeseci. TSH se popeo na 3,90. Zadnja 3 mjeseca vise manje redovito uzimala sam ujutro casicu orahovca, maka prah jednu zlicicu pomijesan sa limunadom i casu kefira sa heljdinim brasnom. Jucer sam vadila TSH i on je 1,60. Nikad nije bio ovako nizak. 
Zelim reci, onaj tko ima vremena za eksperimentiranje, neka proba na ovaj nacin spustiti TSH, svakako je zdravija varijanta od Eutyroxa.

----------


## Leptirka

> E sad, mi dijagnozu nemamo. Kao sve ok, a 2 god rezultata nema. Mm normoz. Kod mene estrogen malo ispod tih granicnih vrijednosti pa sam ovaj mj krenula s estrofemom (nakon sto se na folikulimetriji vidjelo da je endometrij ipak malo tanak mada pravilnog oblika). Osjecam desni jajnik i prema lh trakici ovulacija bi trebala biti sutra. 
> 
> TSH mi je prije 2 god bio oko 4, to je bilo jace stresno razdoblje. Nakon sto je proslo, vrijednost je pala opet na cca 2,5. Prema ovim vrijednostima hormona i antitijela stitnjaca mi se cini uredna. Ili postoji jos nesto na sto bih jos mogla obratiti paznju?
> 
> Do planiranja trudnoce nisam ni obracala paznju na stitnjacu...


Dobila sam nalaz progesterona, 2,48. Katastrofa. Doktor kaze nije bilo ovulacije a meni je lh trakica na 13. dan bila pozitivna. Uzv 15. dan isto tako ohrabrujuc, doktor je rekao da se vidi puknuti folikul. Sto sad dalje? Na pameti su mi jedino konzultacije kod dr. Radoncica

----------


## eryngium

Konzultiraj se s njim. Jer ako folikuli pucaju možda ima ovulacije ali je problem u žutom tijelu.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## biserko

Moj progesteron je bio kritičan i to nakon vidne ovulacije

----------


## biserko

Ja sam imala ovulacije ali mi je progesteron bio katastrofalan, 1 i sl..  Dobila sam pregnyl kad je dr vidio folikule a zatim nakon sedam dana utrogestane.  Sada sam u 33 tj.  nakon više spontanih.  Za mene je dr Radoncic zakon  :Smile:

----------


## biserko

Pobjegao mi je prvi post,pišem s mob.

----------


## Leptirka

*eryngium i biserko*, hvala. imam termin kod dr. Radončića uskoro pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako dalje...  :Unsure:

----------


## mare157

Cure da li dheas i AMH vade u odredene dane ciklusa ili nije vazno? Dobila sam uputnicu a nisam pitala dr da li mogu vaditi kad hocu ili u odredeni dan ciklusa.

----------


## Optimist

Curke, radila sam hormone stitnjace, u ref. vrijednostima su, ali me ipak zanima jesu li malo preniski, uvijek sam umorna, pospana i jako zimogrozna.
Kakvi su i za moguci ivf?
Zeljezo mi je u redu.  

TSH 0.69    (0.55-4.78)
T4 slobodni 12.9    (11.5-22.7)
T3 slobodni 4.8    (3.5-6.5)

----------


## sara79

> Curke, radila sam hormone stitnjace, u ref. vrijednostima su, ali me ipak zanima jesu li malo preniski, uvijek sam umorna, pospana i jako zimogrozna.
> Kakvi su i za moguci ivf?
> Zeljezo mi je u redu.  
> 
> TSH 0.69    (0.55-4.78)
> T4 slobodni 12.9    (11.5-22.7)
> T3 slobodni 4.8    (3.5-6.5)


T4 slobodni je nizak. Bilo bi dobro da je visi...oko 15,16.
Odi kod endokri.pa vidi sto ce reci s obzirom na TSH.
Jel uzimas sto od terapije??

----------


## Optimist

> T4 slobodni je nizak. Bilo bi dobro da je visi...oko 15,16.
> Odi kod endokri.pa vidi sto ce reci s obzirom na TSH.
> Jel uzimas sto od terapije??


Ne, ne uzimam, dr. mi je na ovakav nalaz rekla da je uredan, tj. da je u ref. vrijednostima pa prema tome i OK. Da potrazim jos jedno misljenje? Koja je th za nizak T4?
Hvala ti!

----------


## sara79

> Ne, ne uzimam, dr. mi je na ovakav nalaz rekla da je uredan, tj. da je u ref. vrijednostima pa prema tome i OK. Da potrazim jos jedno misljenje? Koja je th za nizak T4?
> Hvala ti!


Ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla po jos jedno misljenje.
Ako mozes i imas mogucnosti kod dobrog nuklearca otici ili se bar cuti sa dr. Radoncicem.
Inace dr. Radoncic dijeli isto misljenje sa dr. Lacic.
Posto ti je TSH vec skoro na donjoj granici iskreno neznam dal bi bilo pametno uvesti euthyrox jer onda jos tsh pada a ft4 bi se povisio. Al to mora dr odluciti i ordinirati.

----------


## Optimist

Da, i mene malo zbunjuje da je nizak i TSH i T4 i ne znam sto to znaci. Potrazit cu jos jedno misljenje, preporuke su dobrodosle. Tnx!
P. S. Umor moze biti simptom ovakvog nalaza?

----------


## Optimist

E, da, i prolaktin mi je uvijek povisen, nesto iznad gornje vrijednosti. Nitko se previse ne osvrce na to. A i TSH i prolaktin imaju veze s hipofizom pa se pitam ima li neka povezanost?

----------


## sara79

> E, da, i prolaktin mi je uvijek povisen, nesto iznad gornje vrijednosti. Nitko se previse ne osvrce na to. A i TSH i prolaktin imaju veze s hipofizom pa se pitam ima li neka povezanost?


Prolaktin je hormnon koji proizvodi hipofiza.
Najbolje je da odes po drugo misljenje jer to treba rijesiti.
Al zbilja netko tko zna svoj posao i da se posveti tebi kao pacijentu a ne da kaze to je uredan nalaz jer je u ref.vrije.i kraj price. Isto tako znaju reci da se ginekolozi i mpo dr.ne mijesaju u to a problem postoji i nitko da mrdne.
Moze ti umor biti od takvog nalaza.

----------


## Optimist

Sara, hvala ti! Idem po drugo misljenje, slazem se s onim sto si napisala. Neki dr. su jednostavno nezainteresirani.

----------


## Optimist

> Ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla po jos jedno misljenje.
> Ako mozes i imas mogucnosti kod dobrog nuklearca otici ili se bar cuti sa dr. Radoncicem.
> Inace dr. Radoncic dijeli isto misljenje sa dr. Lacic.
> Posto ti je TSH vec skoro na donjoj granici iskreno neznam dal bi bilo pametno uvesti euthyrox jer onda jos tsh pada a ft4 bi se povisio. Al to mora dr odluciti i ordinirati.


Dr. Lacic je privatnik? Iskustva?
Ima netko preporuku preko uputnice?
Znaci, zanima me netko tko se bavi stitnjacom i hipofizom (povisen prolaktin, AMH na izdisaju). Tnx!

----------


## laura33

Dr.Lacic je privatnik, on je nuklearac i bavi se iskljucivo stitnjacom.
Moja iskustva su vrlo pozitivna.
Jako je ljubazan i profesionalan, a iznad svega veliki strucnjak.
Nedostaci su to sto je skup, ima cjenik na njegovoj web stranici..,,
Kod njega se moze napraviti kompletna dijagnostika, ukljucujuci i stintigrafiju (koja je kod stitnjace zapravo jedina prava dijagnostika)
Meni je on dijagnosticirao subklinicku hipotireozu, jer unatoc savrseno urednim nalazima hormona i antitjela ja ipak trebam terapiju.
Na 50 mg Euthyroxa sam.

Nazalost to sve smo krenuli istrazivat tek nakon spontanog.
Naime u postupku smo bili dobili vrlo lose jajne stanice, posljedicno zametke  i na kraju se ispostavilo da je iskljucivi krivac netretirana stitnjaca.
Jer ona utjece na kvalitetu svih stanica u organizmu ukljucujuci i jajne.
Sto je za nas u MPO postupcima iznimno vazno.
Uglavnom kaze mi dr.Lacic da bi bilo dobro godinu dana bit na terapiji prije novog MPO postupka...
E sad, vidjet cemo sto mpo dr kaze.

----------


## Optimist

Puno ti hvala na odgovoru!
Sad sam pogledala cijene i stvarno su visoke. Nadam se da uvazi bolnicke nalaze ako mu se dolazi po drugo misljenje. 




> Meni je on dijagnosticirao subklinicku hipotireozu, jer unatoc savrseno urednim nalazima hormona i antitjela ja ipak trebam terapiju.
> Na 50 mg Euthyroxa sam.


Sad sam proguglala sto je subklinicka hipotireoza i, ako sam dobro shvatila, osoba nema simptome, ali ima povisen TSH. 
Na osnovu cega ti je dao dijagnozu, ako su ti nalazi hormona i antitijela bili uredni?

----------


## laura33

Na osnovu nalaza color dopplera i scintigrafije.
Na doppleru se vidi uvecana stitnjaca koja je povecala znaci svoj volumen da bi zadovoljila potrebu tijela za hormonima, zato su uredni.
A scintigrafija je pokazala kako je lijevi rezanj stitnjace skroz van funkcije.
Znaci nuklearac je potvrdio da sam nalaz hormona ne znaci puno, treba gledati klinicko stanje pacijenta.
A ja sam imala simptome hipo, znaci nakupljanje kilograma, umor,tromost....znaci takva stitnjaca je meni jako usporila kompletan metabolizam.

----------


## Optimist

Jos jednom, hvala! 
Nisam imala pojma da ne ovisi sve o nalazima hormona. 
Ovo su mi jako vrijedne informacije!
Tnx!

----------


## laura33

Joj ma nema na cemu, tu smo da si pomognemo iskustvima.
Sve smo u istoj prici! 
Ako te bude zanimalo jos stogod slobodno se javis na pp.

----------


## Optimist

> Joj ma nema na cemu, tu smo da si pomognemo iskustvima.
> Sve smo u istoj prici! 
> Ako te bude zanimalo jos stogod slobodno se javis na pp.


Upravo sam ti poslala pp  :Smile:

----------


## Leelu

Drage cure,
nedavno su mi došli nalazi hormona i to:
testosteron ukupni      1,5 nmol/l  ref: 0.4-1.9
testosteron slobodni    14 pmol/L  ref:3.5-30
udio slobodnog testost.0.9%        ref:0.5-8.0
SHBG                        85            ref: 15-120
androstendion            7.8           ref:1-12
DHEA S                     11            ref: 2-10 
17 OHP                     3.4           ref: 0.3-3

Zabrinjavaju me malo ove vrijednosti DHEA S i 17 OHP nisu previše iznad referentnih, ali ipak su povišene. Znam da su to hormoni nadbubrežne žlijezde, a i kortizol mi je uvijek malo povišen-i to onaj jutarnji, popodnevni je uvijek uredan. Imam izražene akne. Moj ginekolog ne smatra da je u tome problem. Imam uredne mjesečnice, kao i ovulacije, ali već dvije godine ne uspjevam zatrudniti. LH  i FSH su uvijek u redu. Imate li kakav savjet gdje se obratiti i što bih mogla eventulano još napraviti od nalaza?
Hvala vam unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Leelu još provjeri hormone štitnjače, HSG, spermiogram, pa sa svim nalazima na konzultacije kod ginekologa koji se bavi MPO, jer dvije godine pokušavate, a rezultata nema. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Leelu

> Leelu još provjeri hormone štitnjače, HSG, spermiogram, pa sa svim nalazima na konzultacije kod ginekologa koji se bavi MPO, jer dvije godine pokušavate, a rezultata nema. Sretno


Hvala, 1latica  :Smile: 
Hormoni štitnjače, kao i ultrazvuk su ok, doduše TSH mi je 3 (nisam na terapiji), HSG uredan.

Spermiogram:
vitalnost:           80              ref: >58
volumen ejak.:     4               ref: 3-5
ph vrijednost:     7,5             ref:7.2-8
konc. sperm.:     71.0x10e9/l  ref: >15
broj sprem.:       362.1 x10e6 ref:>39
pokretljivost-
ukupno pokretni  80% (290.7)  ref:>40
progresivvno pokretni 76% (245.4) ref:>32
neprogresivno pokretni 4% (15.3) 
nepokretni                 20%(71.4)
morfologija 4%                      ref: >4

Što kažete na spermiogram (s obzirom na morfologiju)? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laura33

Morfologija vam je granicna da, a jel vam vec preporucen ICSI kao metoda? 
Pretpostavljam da bude.
Ali i nalazi spermiograma znaju varirati. 
Nas je pred postupak bio los, a u postupku normo.


Sto se rice stitnjace, za IVF postupke je preporucljivo da TSH bude ispod 2.
Eto toliko iz iskustva!  :Smile:

----------


## Leelu

> Morfologija vam je granicna da, a jel vam vec preporucen ICSI kao metoda? 
> Pretpostavljam da bude.
> Ali i nalazi spermiograma znaju varirati. 
> Nas je pred postupak bio los, a u postupku normo.
> 
> 
> Sto se rice stitnjace, za IVF postupke je preporucljivo da TSH bude ispod 2.
> Eto toliko iz iskustva!


laura33, hvala ti na odgovoru!
Nije nam preporučen ICSI jer moj gin smatra da je sve ok. Ja sam nekako došla do zaključka da bi možda probali inseminacijom za početak...

----------


## laura33

Pa da zapravo svi ostali parametri osim morfologije  su uredni da, pa svakako nije lose probat i sa AIH-om za pocetak.
U svakom slucaju sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Leelu, svakako otiđite s nalazima kod MPO ginekologa, pa vidite što predlaže. Mislim da ćeš trebati prije bilo kakve stimulacije, spustiti malo TSH. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Leelu

> Pa da zapravo svi ostali parametri osim morfologije  su uredni da, pa svakako nije lose probat i sa AIH-om za pocetak.
> U svakom slucaju sretno!!!


Hvala, trebat će!
P.S. Može li me netko uputit u neke preparate za poboljšanje spermiograma, konkretno u našem slučaju morfologije/kvalitete spermija? Tnx!

----------


## Leelu

> Leelu, svakako otiđite s nalazima kod MPO ginekologa, pa vidite što predlaže. Mislim da ćeš trebati prije bilo kakve stimulacije, spustiti malo TSH. Sretno


Hoćemo. U Dalmaciji smo, čuli smo za polikliniku Cito u Splitu. Javljam se tamo čim prođu godišnji...

----------


## laura33

> Hvala, trebat će!
> P.S. Može li me netko uputit u neke preparate za poboljšanje spermiograma, konkretno u našem slučaju morfologije/kvalitete spermija? Tnx!


E ovako, mogu ti reci sto je nama preporucio jedan privatni urolog.
Osim onih opcih stvari tipa kvalitetnije prehrane, manje mesa, vise voca i povrca, bez pusenja alkohola i gaziranih pica....i takve stvari....
Fizicka aktivnost, nosenje sireg donjeg rublja.
Od nekakvih suplemenata na prvom jestu Bioastin. A samostalno smo jos uzeli i od Solgara Advanced Antioxidant formulu.

----------


## Leelu

> E ovako, mogu ti reci sto je nama preporucio jedan privatni urolog.
> Osim onih opcih stvari tipa kvalitetnije prehrane, manje mesa, vise voca i povrca, bez pusenja alkohola i gaziranih pica....i takve stvari....
> Fizicka aktivnost, nosenje sireg donjeg rublja.
> Od nekakvih suplemenata na prvom jestu Bioastin. A samostalno smo jos uzeli i od Solgara Advanced Antioxidant formulu.


MM je sportaš, ne puši, zdravo jede...pronaći ću te suplemente. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## 1latica

Leelu, MM je uzimao Biastin, Proxeed i Profertil.. Nama ništa nije pomoglo. Svakako pokušajte popraviti nalaz.
Ekipa u Citu je super, posebno dr. Poljak, tamo sam ko doma  :Wink: 
Na odmoru je do 29.8.

----------


## Leelu

> Leelu, MM je uzimao Biastin, Proxeed i Profertil.. Nama ništa nije pomoglo. Svakako pokušajte popraviti nalaz.
> Ekipa u Citu je super, posebno dr. Poljak, tamo sam ko doma 
> Na odmoru je do 29.8.


1latica, vi isto imate problema sa spermiogramom?
Drago mi je da je ekipa u Cita dobra  :Smile:  Je li bilo uspjeha kod vas do sada u postupcima?

----------


## 1latica

Uspio nam je prvi IVF, al smo izgubili bebu u 28tt.
Prošli mjesec FET bez uspjeha  :Undecided: 
Krajem mjeseca idemo ponovo na IVF i nadamo se ovaj put živoj i zdravoj bebici  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leelu

> Uspio nam je prvi IVF, al smo izgubili bebu u 28tt.
> Prošli mjesec FET bez uspjeha 
> Krajem mjeseca idemo ponovo na IVF i nadamo se ovaj put živoj i zdravoj bebici


Zao mi je zbog vase bebe.
I zelim puno srece u sljedecem postupku i trudnoci  :Smile:

----------


## D&D

Puno sreće!

----------


## Tasha1981

Pozdrav svima, 
ispred sebe imam nalaze spolnih hormona i čine mi se katastrofa iz iščitavanja Vaših prethodnih postova pa molim pomoć...
AMH 4.3 
LH 4.6
FSH 9.2
Testosteron 3.2 (H)
Prolaktin 182
*DHEAS 22.0 (H) 0,6-7,2* Oprostite ali neznam koje referentne vrijednosti da pišem jer kod nekih mi stoji sredina folikul. faze, sredina MC, sredina lutealne faze i postmenopauza. Rado ću napisati ref. vrijednosti ako mi kažete koje...Hormoni su takvi kakvi jesu i vjerujem da tu nema puno pomoći ali ono što me strašno zabrinjava je taj DHEAS za koji sam naišla na post jedne forumašice koja je rekla da do ostvarenja trudnoće pije decortin a meni od 4 MPO liječnika niti jedan to nije spomenuo...naravno pitala sam i dobila odgovor da je taj nalaz takav kakav je i tu nema pomoći  :Sad:

----------


## Lara-st

Ako si hormone vadila od 2. do 5. dana ciklusa onda gledas folikularnu fazu.  Jedino AMH nema veze sa fazama, on je isti bilokoji dan da ga vadis.

----------


## rebecca

*Tasha1981*, moj DHEAS je bio malo povišen, 9,2 (ref.interval 0,6 - 7,2). Mpo ginekolog mi je na konzultacijama rekao da bi mi taj povišeni dheas mogao raditi probleme (ne sjećam se više kakve), ostali hormoni su mi bili ok. Rekao je da ćemo možda morati po tom pitanju reagirati, ali da za sada ne. Obzirom da je tvoj dheas dosta povišen, možda da potražiš mišljenje i petog mpo ginekologa.

----------


## Tasha1981

> *Tasha1981*, moj DHEAS je bio malo povišen, 9,2 (ref.interval 0,6 - 7,2). Mpo ginekolog mi je na konzultacijama rekao da bi mi taj povišeni dheas mogao raditi probleme (ne sjećam se više kakve), ostali hormoni su mi bili ok. Rekao je da ćemo možda morati po tom pitanju reagirati, ali da za sada ne. Obzirom da je tvoj dheas dosta povišen, možda da potražiš mišljenje i petog mpo ginekologa.


Hvala rebecca, bila sam jučer kod mpo dr i slaže se da taj nalaz nije ok pa me šalje kod endokrinologa. Ginekolozi se ne petljaju jer kažu da nadbubrežna žlijezda nije njihovo polje ekspertize.

----------


## Konfuzija

Tasha, imaš li ti možda PCOS? Kod njih je DHEAS povišen.
Ne znam kod kojeg si MPO-ovca, ali istina je da bi se i oni trebali nešto kužiti u endokrinologiju jer je to interdisciplinarno područje. A ako hoćeš izbjeći hodanja po silnim doktorima, preporučujem dr. Radončića. Maher je za sredit hormone, meni je cijelu trudnoću hendlao štitnjaču jer sam morala mirovati.

----------


## Tasha1981

> Tasha, imaš li ti možda PCOS? Kod njih je DHEAS povišen.
> Ne znam kod kojeg si MPO-ovca, ali istina je da bi se i oni trebali nešto kužiti u endokrinologiju jer je to interdisciplinarno područje. A ako hoćeš izbjeći hodanja po silnim doktorima, preporučujem dr. Radončića. Maher je za sredit hormone, meni je cijelu trudnoću hendlao štitnjaču jer sam morala mirovati.


Konfuzija...mislim da nemam jer mi nitko to nikada nije rekao...a šta mi onda nebi bio i AMH u nebesima? Moj je mizeran ( 4,2 ). Bila sam na konzultacijama kod dr. D. u Betaplusu i ona je rekla da se ne želi petljati u hormone pa me poslala kod endokrinologa...a ja sam trenutno u VV te sam bila kod dr. J koja me je poslala endokrinologu...
Između ostalog zbog svih mojih dijagnoza dr. Radončić nas nije želio primiti kada smo bili u proljeće kod njega na konzultacijama...

----------


## Pčelica84

Žene, ovaj mjesec sam u postupku. Radila sam estradiol 2 dc, iznosi 126 pmol/L (ref.fol.faza:0-587) i progesteron 1,22 (ref.0-3,6). Vidim da je sve u ref.vrijednostima, ali me zanima ovaj estradiol, po vašem mišljenju jel čemu? Da napomenem da sam LR, 3 antralca samo imam, pa da vidim da li to moje stanje odgovara ovom estradiolu 2 dc.
Unaprijed hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Bokić curke, ovo su moji nalazi pa molim da bacite komentare malo
estradiol-101 pmol/l 
lh - 5.2 IU/l 
fsh 6.5 IU/l  
prolaktin 19.4 
testosteron ukupni - 1.3nmol/l 
testosteron slobodni - 50 pmol/l
shbg - 4 nmol/l 
dheas 6.6 
amh 6,6 pmol/l
tsh 3,06 
Hormoni vađeni 3dc, iza mene 2 neuspješna postupka. zadnji bez transfera, opčenito dobijem jako malo stanica 1-2. Najviše ima praznih folikula.

----------


## sanjka

> Bokić curke, ovo su moji nalazi pa molim da bacite komentare malo
> estradiol-101 pmol/l 
> lh - 5.2 IU/l 
> fsh 6.5 IU/l  
> prolaktin 19.4 
> testosteron ukupni - 1.3nmol/l 
> testosteron slobodni - 50 pmol/l
> shbg - 4 nmol/l 
> dheas 6.6 
> ...


Jolica jel uzimas terapiju za tsh?
Testo.slobodni je povisen zbog dijabetesa.
Za Shbg ti bas neznam puno reci.
Ovo ostalo je u redu.
I sa puno manjim amh su zene prirodno ostajale trudne.

----------


## sanjka

Koja je ref.vrijednost za prolaktin??

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala, to nisu baš friški nalazi. Sada bi možda testosteron bio i ok jer je šećer odlično reguliran. Pričekat ću još konzultacije kod dr.R pa vidjeti dali će pisati još neke nalaze za vaditi uz ove horrmone. Terapiju za tsh ne pijem jer bio je čak 3,77 pa je sad pao na 3,06 i moj mpo dr nije rekao niti jednu riječ da mora biti puno manji za postupak.  

Ref.vrrijednost za prolaktin su od 5.2-26.5

----------


## sanjka

> Hvala, to nisu baš friški nalazi. Sada bi možda testosteron bio i ok jer je šećer odlično reguliran. Pričekat ću još konzultacije kod dr.R pa vidjeti dali će pisati još neke nalaze za vaditi uz ove horrmone. Terapiju za tsh ne pijem jer bio je čak 3,77 pa je sad pao na 3,06 i moj mpo dr nije rekao niti jednu riječ da mora biti puno manji za postupak.  
> 
> Ref.vrrijednost za prolaktin su od 5.2-26.5


Onda je ok. prolaktin.
Kad budes spremna odi sa svim nalazima na konzultacije pa ces cuti misljenje od dr. R za sve pa i za tsh.
Sretno dalje

----------


## Jolica30

Hvala... Idući tjedan sam već na konzultacijama, rekao je dr.da mu se javim taj dan kad idem po otpusno pismo u vg. Želim ćuti njegovo mišljenje kakvo god bilo tako da mogu krenuti dalje.

----------


## zrinkica

Cure ima koja da joj je amh visok. Meni danas stigli nalazi i amh je 33 a piše >18.4 povišena koncentracija

----------


## Munkica

Meni je AMH visok  :Smile: . Kaze dr. da to nije nuzno lose, ali moze upucivati na PCOS.

----------


## zrinkica

U kojem ste vi postupku?

----------


## Munkica

Clomid+Pregnyl+Ciljani odnosi

----------


## zrinkica

Mi smo bili na 4 inseminacije i ništa 
Sad čekamo ivf.  Nadam se

----------


## Munkica

Svi se mi nadamo  :Smile:  
Bilo bi lakse da doktor nije toliko pozitivan.

----------


## zrinkica

Kod kojeg dr idete?

----------


## Inesz

> Cure ima koja da joj je amh visok. Meni danas stigli nalazi i amh je 33 a piše >18.4 povišena koncentracija


u kojim mjernim jedinicama je izražena ova vrijednost?

----------


## Munkica

Kod belgijskog  :Smile:  



> Kod kojeg dr idete?

----------


## zrinkica

U pmol/l

----------


## zrinkica

Munkica nadam se da će vam uspjeti!!!

----------


## Munkica

Mora! I vama zelim isto  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Zrinkica,

ako si mlađa, ova vrijednost AMH od 33 pmol/L je sasvim ok. jesi bila na ultrazvuku? imaju li tvoji jajnici mikrocističan ili policističan izgled?

----------


## Niksi

> Meni je AMH visok . Kaze dr. da to nije nuzno lose, ali moze upucivati na PCOS.


I meni je AMH malo povisen, dr. kaze da nemam policisticke jajnike ali da naginjem tome.. pa neznam da li da jos na neke pretrage idem??

----------


## zrinkica

Imam 31 godinu.  Prije 6 godina mi je ginekolog rekao da imam PCOS,  al sad u petrovoj mi niko to nije spominjao.

----------


## Jolica30

Bok cure, evo mog nalaza friškog od danas: štitnjača: TSH-3,060 mIU/L
                                                                         ATPO-15 kIU/L
                                                                         ATG-13 kIU/L

                                                        spolni hormoni:LH- 1,7 IU/L
                                                                            FSH- 4,9 IU/L
                                                                         Testosteron ukupni - 0,7 nmol/l
                                                                         Testosteron slobodni - 3,1 %
                                                                          SHBG - 8 nmol/l
                                                                        prolaktin - 467 mIU /L

Molim Vas da mi malo prokomentirate. Konstantno mi je povećan testosteron a nemam PCOS, o čemu to još može ovisiti? I dr me je tražio još i ft4 ali mi to nisu napravili uz obrazloženje da ako su ove tri gornje pretrage dobre da se onda ft4 ne radi.

----------


## Sybila

Nisam bas upoznata s testosteronom pa ti ne mogu reci, ali tsh bi trebala spustiti. A i ft4 su ti trebali vaditi  :Undecided:  ali ako nista, bar nije autoimuna b.stitnjace  :Smile:  
Drago mi je da se stvari kod tebe pokrecu nekuda  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

Hm..hvala draga...kako god očekivala sam da će se negdje nešta iskopati što će objasniti onakav odgovor na stimulaciju...no kod mene je dosta sve pod kontrrolom tak da ću biti pametnija poslije razgovora sa dr.

----------


## klamerica

Jolice, mozda ti doktor da neku terapiju za snizenje testosterona... a i kad vidi nalaz najbolje ce znati kako dalje i kakvu terapiju da ti prepise. 
Znaci, jos jedan korak je iza tebe  :Smile:  Jos nekoliko, i evo te u postupku!!

----------


## Jolica30

Jooj da klamerica i to smo obavili. Iduci tjedan na razgovor i nadam se nakon blagdana idem u postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Kako je moguce da u 10 mj razmaka istom metodom dobijem dva razlicita rezultata AMH?? Pocetkom godine 13 pmol, a sada 17??? U Puli.  A prvi put pred 4 godine na VV 11,7 pmol??? Nema mi ovo nikakve logike, osim da je netko negdje fulao.

----------


## Sybila

Hmmmm...nizak vit.d moze dati nize rezultate od stvarnih pa uravnotezenje toga moze pokazati vise nakon nekog vremena - ali koliko sam vidjela to ide do cca 20%.
Ja bi na tvom mjestu izvadila u VV ako ikako mozes uskoro i provjerila sto kaze njihova aparatura sad i koliko se razlikuje rezultat.
Malo mi ipak izgleda kao nekalibrirana aparatura.

----------


## Rominka

Vit d?? Ufff....zimus sam ga vadila i bio je nemjerljiv, ali mi nisu nista htjeli dati jer zivim u podneblju gdje je vise suncanih dana, a jesenas kad smo ponovili nalaz bio je puno bolji. Pri donjoj granici, ali ipak u granici.

----------


## Sybila

Da, vit.d stvarno snizava amh, dakle amh je stvarno visi i pokazuje se visim kada dignes vit.d. Moguce je, to je jedan od odgovora, ali skok je stvarno visok. Mozda su i neki drugi vitamini ili nesto falili pa prividno spustili amh  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Super. Hvala ti. Tek kad mi se vit d popravio hashimoto se smirio. I izgleda amh dosao na svoje. Ne znam kakva je situacija bila pred 4 god, ali znam da mi je stitnjaca tada prolupala i bilo je gadno. Mislim da cu pokusati ponoviti amh i to na vv.

----------


## Sybila

Eto, zapravo si si odgovorila  :Smile:  dovela si sve u red pa je onda i amh dosao tamo gdje je odmah trebao biti. Nadam se da ce ti i rezultati na vv biti takvi  :Wink: 

Hm...vidis, ja sam svoj amh vadila uz nekontrolirali hashimoto i usred zime...iako je zapravo ok, mozda je i bolji, mogla bi i ja provjeriti  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Mozda su stvari sada sjele na svoje mjesto, napokon. U prosincu imam kontrolu kod endokrinologice, pa cu jos s njom vidjeti i proci sve nedoumice. S obzirom da u postupak ne idem prije proljeca, taman mogu sacekati.  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Cure stigao mi je nalaz progesterona 29.6nmol/L. 
Mislim da je to ok.  
Sad čekamo pregled i krećemo u prvi ivf

----------


## Optimist

Opet mi je povisen prolaktin. 
Do sada je uvijek bio nesto iznad gornje granice, a sad je 724 (gornja granica 566). 
U napomeni pise da makroprolaktin nije uzrok hiperprolaktinemije. 
Sto to znaci, cime je uzrokovana?
Je li to za terapiju?
Vi koje ste bile na terapiji, kako ste ju podnijele, nuspojave?

----------


## mono111

Optimist,
Ja pijem Bromergon za poviseni prolaktin, prvenstveno radi planiranja T.
Meni je zadnje vadjenje prije terapije bilo preko 1000 i ciklusi su mi bili katastrofa, stalno mi je kasnila M i od kad pijem Bromergon ciklusi su mi 30 dana.
Povisen prolaktin sprijecava implantaciju i cesto zna izostati O.
Kakvi su tebi ciklusi??
A opet s druge strane, prije vadjenja prolaktina trebala bi sjediti ili jos bolje lezati bar 15 min, jer je prolaktin i hormon stresa.
Ja sam imala mucnine nekih tjedan dana dok se nisam navikla na Bromergon, pijes ga prije spavanja obavezno, prvo pocinjes sa polovicom tablete pa nakon tjedan dana povecavas na cijelu, bar je meni tako endokrinologica rekla.
I od nuspojava sam imala zastopan nos.

----------


## Optimist

Ciklusi su mi se skratili u zadnjih par godina s 28 na 24 dana, ali to je i očekivano s obzirom na moj hormonalni status (AMH 1,80). Zna me iznenaditi i poneki ciklus koji traje samo 21 dan.

Moguće da je kod mene stres krivac, bila sam dosta uzbuđena prilikom vađenja, a nisam baš prije ni mirovala ni sjedila.

Je li moguće da toliko odskače od normale zbog stresa?

Di si ti vadila prolaktin? Koji laboratorij uopće omogućava ležanje prije vađenja krvi?

----------


## mono111

Ja sam vadila u Vinogradskoj na endokrinologiji, i uvijek sjedim oko 15 min, neki put oni zaborave, pa ih moras prisjetiti da moras sjediti.
Moguce je da odskace toliko radi stresa.
Cak sam bila citala da i igla.kad te pikne moze biti stres.
Trebala bi i u komadu spavati prije vadjenja jer i to moze utjecati na nalaz.
Ali svakako ponovi vadjenje ali napomeni u labu da moras sjediti bar 15 min prije vadjenja.
Ja sam isla i na MR hipofize da bi se iskljucio dobrocudni tumor hipofize, to su valjda klasicne pretrage koje se rade kod povisenog prolaktina, ali mislim da je kod tebe u pitanju ipak stres.

----------


## Optimist

Koliko dugo trebas piti Bromergon? Pijes samo 1 tabletu prije spavanja? Je li ti prolaktin sad u granicama normale?
Sorry na ovoliko pitanja i hvala ti na svakom odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

I ja pijem bromergon zbog prolaktina, vec nakon mjesec dana super nalaz i svi nakon njega. Pijem pola tablete navečer i nemam nikakvih nuspojava ni nista. Bas sam ju i u početku s lakoćom pila.
Za razliku od Siofora koji mi je zivot pretvorio u noćnu moru na početku :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Piti cu Bromergon do 14 tt kad cu biti T, jer su neka istrazivanja pokazala da nagli prestanak uzimanja Bromergona moze dovesti do spontanog,.tako mi je endo objasnila.
Pijem ga vec godinu dana cca.
Prolaktin mi je sad idealan, oko 200, a ref.granica je oko 500.
Pitaj sto god te zanima.

----------


## Optimist

Vidjet cu sto ce mi gin. reci na konzultacijama. Pretpostavljam da ce me ipak staviti na bromergon, jer mi je svaki nalaz do sada bio povisen, ovaj put najvise. 
Malo me strah terapije zbog nuspojava, ali ste me umirile. 
Hvala vam!

----------


## MonaLi

Optimist - ma nemoj razmišljati o nuspojavama, mozda ih neces ni imati a i ako budeš to brzo prođe  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Slazem se s Monali, brzo to prodje, vec nakon tjedan dana.

----------


## Optimist

:Kiss:

----------


## xavii

Pozz, što mislite o ovim nalazima, fsh i testosteron su mi povišeni, 3 d.c. :

FSH 11,20 (4,5-11,00)
LH 5,60 (1,70-13,30)
Testosteron 2,21 (0,31-1,94)
Estradiol 151 (73-1104)
Prolaktin 293,10 (110,0-780,0)

Progesteron prošli ciklus 21 dc.c  5,6 (4,90-46,75) koji sam išla vaditi tada iako je O bila tek 22 d.c. :/

----------


## Inesz

xavii
jesi radila AMH?
kako i sama vidiš FSH je na gornjoj granici. imaš li kakve dijagnoze, koliko imaš godina?

progesteron se radi obično 7 dana nakon očekivane ovulacije, ovo 21. dan ciklusa odnosi se na ciklus od 28 dana u kojem je ovulacija 14. dan.

----------


## xavii

Amh je 22 necega, nemam sada tu nalaz. Jajnici policisticni, O mi je uvijek 17 18 dan. 28 god i 5 god pokusavanja. Znam da je fsh na gornjoj granici samo me zanimalo jel nalaz bas los ili ne, jer je omjer 2:1 fsh -lh.

----------


## Inesz

amh 22 ng/ml? to bi se uklapalo u sliku PCOS.

kod određenog broja žena s PCOS-om LH je povišen, LH bude i 2 puta viši od FSH, ali veći broj žena s PCOS-om ima normalan odnos LH/FSH.

testosteron ti je povišen. jesi bila kod endokrinologa, radila druge hormonske pretrage - inzulin, glukoza, inzulinska rezistencija, druge androgene hormone (osim testosterona)...?

nadam se da će cure koje dobro kuže ovu problematiku moći ti dati koji savjet.
~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## xavii

Amh je 3.31 ng/ml, ovo 22 je od prosle godine u pmol. Bila sam kod gin kaze da nemam sta cekati sa ivf, da sam u predmenopauzi :/ nije mi djelovalo bas tako kritican nalaz. uzimam siofor jer mi je na ogtt bilo na granici (nakon 2h), ne povisen pa kao da preventivno uzimam terapiju, inzulin nataste ok. Ne znam na koje jos hormone mislis, radila sam dhea-s koji je ok. Ne mogu se sada sjetiti drugih, a nisu mi pri ruci.

----------


## Inesz

amh od 22 pmol/l za 28-godišnju ženu predstavlja normalnu ovarijsku rezeravu. nemaš povišeni amh kao jednu od karakteristika koja prati PCOS. jesi ti već bila kod subspecijalista za humanu reprodukciju? redovito ovuliraš, uredne ciklus s ovulacijom 15-18 dc, 5 godina se trudite za bebu... jeste radili spermiogram? prohodnost jajovoda?

----------


## xavii

Spermiogram varira, nekad normo nekad malo losiji ali nista posebno. Bili na 1 inesminaciji, ciljanih odnosa milijun, jajovodi prohidni. Sad me jedino muci ovaj fsh.

----------


## sljokicaa

Pozdrav, evo ja sam radila nove nalaze i za razliku od prije godinu i pol FSH i LH su sad u granicama normale, ali progesteron i estradiol su pre niski (3. dan ciklusa):

S_FSH  6 U/l (ref.3,50 / 12,50)
S_LH  3,8 U/l (ref.2,40 / 12,60)
*S_Progesteron <0,159 nmol/l (ref. 0,18 / 2,84)
S_Estradiol <18,4 pmol/l (ref. 45,40 / 854,00)*
S_Prolaktin 453 mIU/l (ref.105,00 / 647,00)
S_DHEA-S 5,42 μmol/l (ref.2,68 / 9,23)
S_Testosteron 0,37 nmol/l (ref.0,22 / 2,30)
S_TSH 2,7 mU/l (ref.0,27 / 4,20)
S_T4 16,1 pmol/l (ref.12,00 / 22,00)
S_anti-TPO 12 kU/l (ref.0,00 / 34,00)
S_anti TG <10 kU/l (ref.0,00 / 115,00)

Što mislite o ovim nalazima?
Radila sam i AMH ali to mi nisu poslali rezultate. Za 2 tjedna idem kod doktora da mi protumaći.

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo i AMH: 2,07 ng/ml (ref. 0,95/6,10)

----------


## Libra

sljokicaa normalno je da je progesteron na 3 dc nizak.
Al cini mi se da je estradiol iznimno nizak...neka me netko ispravi ako grijesim.

AMH je ok u ovoj mjernoj jedinic a dok se pretvori u pmol to ispade oko 15 pmol sto ulazi, odnosno je na granici smanjene plodnosti.

Ali nemoj da te obeshrabri jer cure s puno nizim AMH dolaze do uspjesne trudnoce....samo polako i razgovaraj se dr.

----------


## sljokicaa

Libra hvala ti puno na odgovoru, ja nisam bila sigurna kako pretvoriti. Da vidjeti cu sve s doktorom uskoro.

----------


## Libra

Ovaj broj od 2.07 ng mnozis s 7.14 i dobit ces u pmol.

----------


## arad1806

Pozdrav,

Vadila sam kompletnu sliku hormona 3.dan menstruacije.

Kortizol mi je nesto povisen, ali sve ostalo je u redu.

21. dan sam vadilaProgesteron i nalaz mi nikako nije jasan??!! :Confused: 
Pise da mi je 10,93?
Nikakva srednja vrijednost nije navadena, ili kako bi trebalo biti?? Je li to uopce dobro?

i da...pod napomena mi pise: ECLIA, Cobas E601 (E411) ??

Kod ginekologice idem tek za 20 dana, pa mi dugo cekati... Jel zna tko da li je to dobro?

Hvala!

----------


## Tinca18

evo stigli i moji novi nalazi hormona

prolaktin 716,64 (nakon taloženja s 25%PEG 604,58) - ref 108,78-557,13
FSH 9,63 - ref 3,03-8,08
LH 2,11 - ref 1,8-11,78
estradiol 148 - ref 77-922
tsh 1,51 ( imam terapiju pa je to ok)

-molim vas mišljenje, te info ako koja zna gdje je najbolje u Zagrebu izvaditi AMH i TORCH na uputnicu?

----------


## Libra

Tinica TORCH u Mirogojskoj 16 bez ikakvog narucivanja svaki dan. Zaboravila sam vrijeme do kad vade al sigurno do 11 h.
AMH na VV al se moras naruciti.
Vinogradska isto radi AMH al mislim da nije potrebno narucivanje. Mozes provjeriti na temi Vinogradska.

----------


## Libra

Kakvi su ti nalazi bili prije? Dal ima odstupanja sad nakon stimulacije i nalaza koje si vadila prije jer si napisala da su ovo novi nalazi?

----------


## Tinca18

> Kakvi su ti nalazi bili prije? Dal ima odstupanja sad nakon stimulacije i nalaza koje si vadila prije jer si napisala da su ovo novi nalazi?


nalazi prije god dana - prl 316, fsh 5,5, lh 1,6, e2 466,   znači sve je bilo niže osim e2

----------


## Libra

> nalazi prije god dana - prl 316, fsh 5,5, lh 1,6, e2 466,   znači sve je bilo niže osim e2


Da prolaktin ti je sad visok, to se da srediti a i ovisi gdje si ga vadila jer bi trebala mirovati prije vadjenja bar pola sata.
A ovo za estradiol kad ti je bio 466 je vjerojatno kocio i povisenje FSH. Sto je estradiol visi onda je FSH nizi.
Ali sada ti je mozda malo i povisen od stimulacije.
Nista vidi s dr.sto ce ti reci. Mozda bi bilo bolje da si vadila tek sljedeci ciklus hormone. Ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi ponovila lh, fsh i estradiol.

----------


## Tinca18

> Da prolaktin ti je sad visok, to se da srediti a i ovisi gdje si ga vadila jer bi trebala mirovati prije vadjenja bar pola sata.
> A ovo za estradiol kad ti je bio 466 je vjerojatno kocio i povisenje FSH. Sto je estradiol visi onda je FSH nizi.
> Ali sada ti je mozda malo i povisen od stimulacije.
> Nista vidi s dr.sto ce ti reci. Mozda bi bilo bolje da si vadila tek sljedeci ciklus hormone. Ja da sam na tvom mjestu bi ponovila lh, fsh i estradiol.


Hvala ti Libra.

Imam još neke pretrage za obaviti, pa kad skupim sve idem da vidi dok što dalje.

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav,
> 
> Vadila sam kompletnu sliku hormona 3.dan menstruacije.
> 
> Kortizol mi je nesto povisen, ali sve ostalo je u redu.
> 
> 21. dan sam vadilaProgesteron i nalaz mi nikako nije jasan??!!
> Pise da mi je 10,93?
> Nikakva srednja vrijednost nije navadena, ili kako bi trebalo biti?? Je li to uopce dobro?
> ...


arad,
ovdje sam ti premjestila post.
jesi bila kod ginekologice?

ECLIA, Cobas E601 (E411) su metode laboratorijske analize.

na nalazu bi za svaki hormon trebala biti navedena veličina i mjerna jedinica. možda da pogledaš  malo bolje na nalazu?  :Smile: 
za progesteron na 21. dan ciklusa pogledaj što piše u nalazu kao normalni raspon vrijednosti za lutealnu fazu.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Bok  :Smile:  
Spremam se sljedeci mjesec za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Vadila hormone 3dc. Sve unutar intervala, ali FSH 8.26, LH 9.51.  
Znaci li to da mozda imam PCOS? Da ovulacije izostaju?

Prije god dana je FSH bio 5.74, LH 3.50...

----------


## tužnaana

Cure .. u cetvrtak sam narucena u kliniku kbc Merkur. Imam sina od 8 god. Radimo na bebi 4 god. Bila sam 2 mj na terapiji Klomidom. Bezuspješno. Folikuli nikakvi. Nakon Klomića pred kraj ciklusa doktor je primjetio ciste na jajnicima, koje prije klomića nisam imala. Jedino dobro što je meni klomifen napravio jest da je ciklus smanjio sa 40 na 28 dana i za čudo od gotovo nikakvog endometrija 3 mm 20dc , endo je porastao na 9 mm 20 dc. Danas sam dobila krvni nalaz od 3. Dana ciklusa.Izludit cu do cetvrtka. Nalaz AMH nisam imala napisan jer ga nisam imala na uputnici

----------


## tužnaana

.. nalazi su slijedeci
TSH (stitnjaca) - 1.65
DHEA - 12.26 (2.17-15.2)
FSH - 3.2 (razlicite vrijednosti su navedene za razlicite faze ciklusa)
LH - 1.3 (razlicite vrijednosti su navedene za razlicite faze ciklusa)
Estradiol - 133 (razlicite vrijednosti su navedene za razlicite faze ciklusa)
Prolaktin - 69 (40-530) 
Znam da znate isčitati nalaz ❤ Pa ako vam nije teško .. pomagajte, molim vas ❤ Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## Inesz

:Shock: 
zar ti je već bio 3. dan ciklusa i već stigli nalazi? pa, prije tjedan dana si pisala da ti je 25. dc i da imaš dugačke cikluse...

gdje se to tako brzo mogu dobiti nalazi?

----------


## tužnaana

Jučer sam vadila. Laboratorij u ČK. Rekla sam da mi je jako hitno. 3 dc mi je bio, menga prvi put u zivotu nakon 28 dana

----------


## tužnaana

Zapravo su mi kod vađenja rekli slijedeci tjedan u utorak po nalaze, rekla sam da mi trebaju za Zagreb i danas sam malog išla naručivati pedijatru, pa sam otišla do laboratorija i "pustila se luda".

----------


## Inesz

> Jučer sam vadila. Laboratorij u ČK. Rekla sam da mi je jako hitno. 3 dc mi je bio, menga prvi put u zivotu nakon 28 dana


Super.
Pogledaj na nalazu referentne vrijednosti za folikularnu fazu za FSH, LH i estradiol. Vidjet ćeš da su ti nalazi uredni  :Smile: 
I ostali nalazi su OK.

----------


## tužnaana

Gledam sada. DHEA na gornjoj granici ..a taj estradiol mi se cini nizak .. ali da, ok .. samo .. zašto nama "ne ide" vec 4 godine?! Mislim zato me je i ginic poslao u kliniku .. jer ne reagiram propisno na taj klomifen.. Folikuli su mi katastrofa.. ako je nalaz ok .. sto je s tim cudnim folikulima?

----------


## tužnaana

Testosteron je bio naveden na uputnici, ali mi je receno da ga ne rade. Ne znam zasto..

----------


## Inesz

kolika referentna vrijednost za LH u folikularnoj fazi piše na nalazu?

----------


## tužnaana

LH u folikularnoj piše 1.1 do 11.6 .. meni ovo moje izgleda sve tuuuurbo nisko

----------


## Inesz

Niže su vrijednosti FSH i LH, ali mogu biti u skladu s godinama žene. Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## tužnaana

Imam 34.. rodila sam sa 26 .. bez ikakve brige zatrudnila odmah prvi mjesec nezasticenog odnosa..

----------


## mrkica

Pozdrav, već sam pisala ovaj post na nekoj drugoj temi gdje nije spadao, tu ga ponavljam. Danas sam radila nalaze u vinogradskoj za drugi ivf postupak. Možda će mi raditi i inseminacije, ali ne polažem puno nade u njih, pa ih niti ne brojim. Može mi netko tko kuži protumačiti nalaze. Imam 38 godina i ovo je bio treći dan ciklusa:
TSH:1.465 (0,35 do 4,94)
LH: 5.4 (2,4 do 12,6)
FSH: 5.8 (3,5 do 12,5)
Estradiol: 101 (do 854)
Testosteron, ukupni: < 0.4  (do 1,7)
Testosteron, slobodni: / (ne kužim, znači li ovo da ga uopće nisu našli ili  ga jednostavno ne rade?)
SHBG: 22 (32 do 128)   !!!
DHEA-S: 4.12 (1,65 do 9,15)
Prolaktin: 137 (102 do 496)
Anti-Mullerov hormon: 6.2 (1,1 do 53,5)

----------


## Suncokret1983

Pozdrav!

Dobila sam nalaz hormona štitnjače i TSH mi je 3,7. To je u biti na samoj gornjoj granici ali doktor mi je rekao da je za trudnoću optimalno od 1,5 do 2,5.
Prošla sam jedan neuspješan IVF.

Ima li tko iskustva sa prirodnim načinom snižavanja TSH?

----------


## Love wins a

Cure, molim pomoć,. 
Stigao mi je nalaz AMH hormona, kaže 3 ng/ml a raferntne vrijednosti su od 1 do 12 ng/ml za fertilnu dob. Imam 37 godina. Jel to ok nalaz? 
hvala unaprijed

----------


## Inesz

Love, 
Dobro došla na forum.
Vrijednost AMH ti je dobra.

----------


## Love wins a

Hvala ti Inesz,

Evo i ostalih dosli, kako vam se cine;

FSH 5,69 mU / ml

 Folikularna faza: 1,37 - 9,90 
Faza ovulacije: 6,17 - 17,20
 Lutealna faza: 1,09 - 9,20 Postmenopauza: 19.30 - 100.60

 LH 4,64 mMed /  

 Folikularna faza: 1,68 - 15,00
 Faza ovulacije: 21,90 - 56,60
 Lutealna faza: 0,61-16.30 Postmenopauza: 14.20 - 52.30 

Estradiol 168 pmol / L 

Folikularna faza: 68 - 1269 Faza ovulacije: 131 - 1655 
Lutealna faza: 91 - 861 
Postmenopauza: <73 

DEA - SO4 11,2 * µmol / L  2,0 - 11,1 

Prolaktin 307 mU / L  109 - 557 

testosteron 2,0 pg / ml <2,85

----------


## LanaT

Ima ko iskustvo s povišim AMH? 
Dakle imam 33 i AMH je 32.5 pmol/L, što je malo visoko, osim toga hormoni ok i nemam PCOS dijagnosticiran za sad..

----------

